# Veritas



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2008)

​


There's also a Veritas Pimping Project 



> Kangryong is a high schooler unlike others. He has always had a dream of being the strongest. One day he meets Youcheon, who teaches him a powerful skill. One year later, people come to see him and announce that his "master" is dead. Because he was his only student, Kangryong has to follow them and go to a school where everybody has supernatural powers.


This is a pretty decent manhwa. Seems to be going places in just 4 chapters. Anyone else read Veritas?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2008)

Not to get ahead of myself, but hay.


----------



## ez (Nov 1, 2008)

it's taken them about two months to release four chapters. the series has about seven volumes out already, in raw format.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow. I'll be glad when the next chapter is translated. Tis a good read.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2008)

Quite readable, pure fighting manhwa. Very similar to Tenjou Tenge in genrewise terms. ^^


----------



## dEnd (Nov 5, 2008)

Great *manhwa*

...really liking so far cuz it's just my kind of story ...great fight scenes and great art w/ a badass-dirty mouth main character(makes me, somehow, remember of YuYu Hakusho because of this)


----------



## Jealousy (Nov 5, 2008)

dEnd said:


> Great *manhwa*
> 
> ...really liking so far cuz it's just my kind of story ...great fight scenes and great art w/ a badass-dirty mouth main character(makes me, somehow, remember of YuYu Hakusho because of this)



If only I could find translators.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah! like some random childish manga could better than this


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2008)

this manga is medicore and you know it.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think so. This is a pretty decent series to me so far ...how can someone says if the story isn't good w/ just 5 chapters?! 

just if you don't like this kind of story/characters and if you don't, you're at the wrong place ...so instead of post here, bashing this series, you should be searching for one you like


----------



## Jealousy (Nov 6, 2008)

Wuzzman is pretty much just a elitist douchenozzle who likes to rain on everyone else's parade. Refer to my signature.

On a more positive note... I've joined the Helz0ne team as a Cleaner & RAW Provider for Veritas and various other manga/manhwas... After chapter 6 (sometime in the next couple of days) is out we will be putting the series on hold to re-release chapters 1-6 in High Quality. Chapter 7 will also be released at the same time so sit tight everyone.

In the meantime... it would be great if you could help us to build a fanbase for Veritas. :3


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2008)

oh please. well I have to admit, my first response to pysren wasn't so cheerful. But Pysren starts really slow and only starts to kick gears after 15+ chapters (pysren rocks btw). I think it will take a lot longer then 15 chapters for this to move above tier 4 manga fodder. This manga feels like a good excuse to see a "blow up shit" action movie. In fact it would probably make a great mindless action movie.


----------



## Jealousy (Nov 6, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> oh please. well I have to admit, my first response to pysren wasn't so cheerful. But Pysren starts really slow and only starts to kick gears after 15+ chapters (pysren rocks btw). I think it will take a lot longer then 15 chapters for this to move above tier 4 manga fodder. This manga feels like a good excuse to see a "blow up shit" action movie. In fact it would probably make a great mindless action movie.



Honestly I think people underrate these action manhwas because they are more westernized... which is what most manga-readers are looking to escape from.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2008)

Jealousy said:


> Honestly I think people underrate these action manhwas because they are more westernized... which is what most manga-readers are looking to escape from.



naw, a good raw action no plot manga (like this one..) must appeal to ever portion of the male brain (that goes vroooooom), like Gantz does. While having a non-idiot lead, like Gantz eventually had after 100+ chapters of boring randomness. I mean sure you can use shounen cliches for characters, ramp up the larger then reality factor (fuck you can have people that can bust planets) but eventually your lead has to have brass balls and have a brain big enough to know how to use them properly. Many action manga just have idiots using their balls as slingshots hoping to score a david and goliath kill. It just ain't that fun to read when you realize you can get the samething at the dollar store in the direct to dvd section. 

Basically if I'm going to read mindless, plotless, bs, there better be some epic as shit going on, involving some badass motherfuckers, followed by a large helping of mindless sex with women you don't meet in the real world. As a great philospher once said, "people love Gantz because its porn with guns. You can't go wrong....". This why seinin mindless action manga > shounen mindless action manga.


----------



## Jealousy (Nov 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> naw, a good raw action no plot manga (like this one..) must appeal to ever portion of the male brain (that goes vroooooom), like Gantz does. While having a non-idiot lead, like Gantz eventually had after 100+ chapters of boring randomness. I mean sure you can use shounen cliches for characters, ramp up the larger then reality factor (fuck you can have people that can bust planets) but eventually your lead has to have brass balls and have a brain big enough to know how to use them properly. Many action manga just have idiots using their balls as slingshots hoping to score a david and goliath kill. It just ain't that fun to read when you realize you can get the samething at the dollar store in the direct to dvd section.
> 
> Basically if I'm going to read mindless, plotless, bs, there better be some epic as shit going on, involving some badass motherfuckers, followed by a large helping of mindless sex with women you don't meet in the real world. As a great philospher once said, "people love Gantz because its porn with guns. You can't go wrong....". This why seinin mindless action manga > shounen mindless action manga.



tl;dr I think we should just leave it at the fact that you don't like this manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2008)

Veritas - Chapter 7

The latest chapter.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

First time I've seen a character say that he knows the level of the people around him are pretty high and he doesn't mind getting beat-up and to also improve during it. 

Anyways, the art is brilliant here again. Main character is also very like-able, since he is quite realistic. 

Every single Manwha I've recently read are seriously pretty good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2008)

Casshern said:


> First time I've seen a character say that he knows the level of the people around him are pretty high and he doesn't mind getting beat-up and to also improve during it.
> 
> Anyways, the art is brilliant here again. Main character is also very like-able, since he is quite realistic.
> 
> Every single Manwha I've recently read are seriously pretty good.



Yes, I know what you mean. It's about time that I request a veritas set one of these days.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 25, 2008)

I like how the main character will have to take a longer way to became strong without those ki cookies  

...no frikin' "I've some natural over9000 power that surpass even who train for years" or "get in 3 days what ppl take 10years to get w/ this"



> Yes, I know what you mean. It's about time that I request a veritas set one of these days.


I wish we could get color pages w/ some awesome scene in the next chapters


----------



## Farih (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Bera (I think that's her name).  The art in Veritas is gorgeous and beautifully detailed.                                          

Though, I can't read for very long without thinking of Ichigo Kurosaki of Bleach or Yusuke from YuYu Hakusho...there's something about Veritas that seems way too much like those two other series for me to take seriously.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 25, 2008)

Veritas ch 8 by helz0ne up at FH
BD review


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2008)

Majeh said:


> Veritas ch 8 by helz0ne up at FH
> BD review



Link not working.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 25, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link not working.



ill just put up the FH link then.
Link removed

 Very uninteresting chapter in my opinion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2008)

Majeh said:


> ill just put up the FH link then.
> Link removed
> 
> Very uninteresting chapter in my opinion.



Thank you kindly.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 26, 2008)

come on! Ichigo is a shitty character that just get free upgrades ...everything come w/ some 3 days training or just a "near death experience" like a f****** Sayiajin ...and he never had to think for himself to how get strong, there's always another character to train him somehow  

...and Veritas has nothing to do with spiritual word thats the only thing that those 2 series have in common beside the strong-based main character

Kangryong is a much better/realistic character till now


Last chapter was good to reveal some stuffs, I officially don't like that blond chick ...hate those "I've a power that does everything for me" character ...and looks like Kangryong is already doing his "get beat to learn" training LoL


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 26, 2008)

I see absolutely no comparison between Naruto or Bleach to Veritas.


----------



## dEnd (Nov 26, 2008)

me nether but people love to do comparison w/ famous series


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2008)

Veritas Chapter 8-9

Enjoy.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 1, 2008)

loving this manhwa 

good to see how he has to work his ass off to get stronger ...broken arm and bruises all over show a more realistic training state, things we usually don't see ...Kangryong is getting more smart since he is weaker than his enemies and has to compensate doing a smart fight  

didn't like too much of that girl power ...I hope we get some explanation about how she did that

I guess Kangryong still has a chance since he didn't use his trump card, Thunder Break, yet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2008)

He has some hella durability to have his arm rebroken and not even feel much pain from it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 14, 2008)

Chapter 10


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 15, 2008)

What rank is that big guy with the shaved head and galsses?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> What rank is that big guy with the shaved head and galsses?



Twas never said, as far as I know of.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 16, 2008)

I already can see a new ally ....this new guy'll probably become a friend of Kangryong since he too is now against Reunion and his bitch ex-girlfriend

I hope we can see that Kangryong is making progress at his "purify train"


----------



## dEnd (Dec 24, 2008)

4 chapters out Chapters 11~14

Kangryong kicks asses street style 


*Spoiler*: __ 




awesome fight ...it's really cool how he know how to analise the others guys fight style and his "Thunder breaker" had a effect better(smarter) than just common damage


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 24, 2008)

So that damn meme finds its way into a mawha. unless it was just the translators fooling around


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm starting to like this manga. in a "did he just grab a breast" type way ^_^


----------



## TalikX (Dec 24, 2008)

Ganyrong needs more lightning techniques, although the fight was good.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 24, 2008)

I like this manga, usually korean comics don't impress me that much but this is excellent. 

There seems to be a lack of likeable female characters though. The curly haired blond could be interesting but the others are just really bit@$%


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 24, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I like this manga, usually korean comics don't impress me that much but this is excellent.
> 
> There seems to be a lack of likeable female characters though. The curly haired blond could be interesting but the others are just really bit@$%



I wouldn't call it excellent. the females serve as fan service which in this manga is probably as far as it goes. It took about 7 chapters but it finally grew on me.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 25, 2008)

the powers and the way the main character develops is way better than the most big hits we read now a days ...Kangryong didn't get a single power-up from nowhere like other mains like Ichigo in Bleach and others get



Royal_Devil1 said:


> So that damn meme finds its way into a mawha. unless it was just the translators fooling around


I would like to know too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 25, 2008)

dEnd said:


> 4 chapters out Chapters 11~14
> 
> Kangryong kicks asses street style
> 
> ...



Lots of durability feats in those chapters there are. This kid just doesn't stay down.


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2008)

I discovered this independently last night while looking for something new to read.  Fucking love it so far.  The art is amazing, I think.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 27, 2008)

Didn't like it so much at the start. It somehow remebers me of Tenjou Tenge, maybe the school thing and the female characters, the art is very likeable.
The protagonist makes me LOL a lot.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, I gotta say that this is one of the two manhwas that I really like; the other being "The Breaker".

Most of the girls in this series seem like stuck up bitches.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Chapter 15

Well, after what just happened in this chapter, Kang might go apeshit, or gain a new power/ability methinks.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Chapter 15
> 
> Well, after what just happened in this chapter, Kang might go apeshit, or gain a new power/ability methinks.



Im hoping he does cause all this fighting and getting beat to a pulp thing is just not helpin him drastcially.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

It pretty much seems to be helping him, so he can study their attacks, and learn to react to them afterwards. I mean, he beat a level 8 class, IIRC, while having both arms broken, and one leg as well. He must be doing something right, but doing this probably won't work every time.


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2009)

Man, I really wish these would get translated quicker.  This might be the most interesting thing I've read recently.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

martryn said:


> Man, I really wish these would get translated quicker.  This might be the most interesting thing I've read recently.



I'd have to agree with that, other than reading Claymore at the moment.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2009)

I love how they draw the women here. I wish I had discovered this manga like 2 years in the future instead of when there was only 3 chaps.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 13, 2009)

how many raws r there? might aswell take a look at them.


----------



## Highgoober (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been reading this thing since it started and I absolutely love it. 

Rud is going to be hella strong and I can't wait to see him in action. If my guess is correct then he's probably second in strength to the main girl(forgot her name).

Anyway can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## dEnd (Jan 17, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> how many raws r there? might aswell take a look at them.



I saw at MH vol15 RAW and we'r at the fist chapter of vol14


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't wait till Kang develops his abilities more. He will surely surpass Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't wait until I see that bitch get pulverized.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2009)

main char never gets enough of a break lol... 'im not going to tell i swear' next page has him ratting everything out


----------



## emer (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, funny to actually read peoples (honest) oppinions on ones projects : D

Do know that we work as hard as we (want) care but with the majority of the team in uni the lack of available time just got smaller : /

Also, the crazy-RAWs sucks majour hariy ballz and we use our own from 3 and forward ; D


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2009)

emer said:


> lol, funny to actually read peoples (honest) oppinions on ones projects : D
> 
> Do know that we work as hard as we (want) care but with the majority of the team in uni the lack of available time just got smaller : /
> 
> Also, the crazy-RAWs sucks majour hariy ballz and we use our own from 3 and forward ; D





Well, you do what you can. Very interesting manga series though.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jan 27, 2009)

Rud uses ice.

Which means he fucking owns everyone except that chick.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the manga. But don't know what I'm supposed to like about the main character

he's still a total weakling and it's already chapter 16. Usually a guy goes that long being weak he at least gets some kinda 'he sucks but omg his potential is amazing blahblah" stuff. But nope. This kid just gets laughed at every chapter

obviously he eventually fly around rasenganing everyone but I've already lost interest in him


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2009)

Chapter 17

The latest chapter has been released.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2009)

Chapter 18

Another recent chapter.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I wouldn't call it excellent. the females serve as fan service which in this manga is probably as far as it goes. It took about 7 chapters but it finally grew on me.



alright not excellent but the arts nice. 

Im hoping the girls will surprise us.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 30, 2009)

I like this manga alot because it feels slightly out of place. It's simple and straight forward, but entertaining.  Like lots of Mawha!

-I really like the fact while they're using 'martial arts' in Vertias that they're keeping it low-end. It's like some old school video game! I also like the whole dynamic of the school and that what's his face is weak as shit. It made it all the better when he fought dirty and toke down the level 8 girl. Great fucking fight. It's like histories strongest discilpine on coke. 

Oh shit. Chapter 18 is out.


----------



## martryn (Jan 30, 2009)

Man, nice updates.  Maybe we'll start seeing them with more frequency now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2009)

Redux-shika boo said:


> I like this manga alot because it feels slightly out of place. It's simple and straight forward, but entertaining.  Like lots of Mawha!
> 
> -I really like the fact while they're using 'martial arts' in Vertias that they're keeping it low-end. It's like some old school video game! I also like the whole dynamic of the school and that what's his face is weak as shit. It made it all the better when he fought dirty and toke down the level 8 girl. Great fucking fight. It's like histories strongest discilpine on coke.
> 
> Oh shit. Chapter 18 is out.




how the hell is people spamming ki attacks, and busting buildings low end... and please no comparing to to history strongest disciple even on coke. maybe crystal meth, coke, weed, boat, and raid....


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2009)

This manga is a new personal favorite for me.

Rud's secrete art is called "Feline Claws"?, that pretty lame if you ask me, after seeing stuff like Lightning Fist and Iron Soul, well, we will see how powerful it is soon enough....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to go and reread Veritas, for my own enjoyment, and also for the respect thread.


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 1, 2009)

starting reading this manga yesterday and finished chap 18 today... an awesome manga... this is a new manga series for me in a long time since the last series i started reading was bleach few years ago besides naruto which was the first manga i got started on...

overall this manga looks good... characters are awesome...vera is one hot chick... main character is hilarious though...just looking forward to more chapters... just disappointed a little bit that there isn't a lot of information or pics of this series on the net...


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2009)

Ive been reading this, it strikes me as a Korean Tenjou tenge with a more coherent story line. My favorite character is that powerless glasses dude that helps out the main character.


----------



## hehey (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, chapter 19's out, and just 3 days after the last one too, these things are coming out fast.

That kick at the end looks deadly (the imagery is very clear, that's some blade right there), great cliffhanger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2009)

Chapter 19

Heyhey's right. 

Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2009)

I really hope that that wasn't all that Rud had. I'd love to see him get serious and totally cream Guuho.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 2, 2009)

it would be very considerate and kind of you if you could hide any particular spoilers about the latest chapter if it was just released. i also should know better to enter here without checking whether there was a new chapter. 

latest chapter:
don't read if you havent read the latest chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 




i did expect rud to get some sort of beating, they are after all on the same level and rud have not gone all out while guuho has gone all out now. rud will now very likely show some really cool technique which will defeat guuho.




just saw that there is a spoiler function. that is nifty.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that Guhoo's not even finished yet. More than likely, we'll see something new from him before he is defeated, if he does get defeated.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i am sure we just saw something new from guuho. we did not expect him to raise up and so didnt rud and the others.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 3, 2009)

ill just put up the FH link then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Chapter 20


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 5, 2009)

it is released very fast now 

thanks a lot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

No prob. It's getting even better with each chapter. And also, nice avatar. I loved The Last Samurai.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah i agree with it getting better! my prediction were 100% right  
tho i did not expect such extreme violence. we should expect some gore pages in this manga D:

thanks. i loved it too even tho it might not be historical correct and the notion of a white man learning the way of the samurai in such short time might be a bit far fetched. it is a brilliant romanticized version of the way of the samurai. never got boring (:

i like your username. that avatar is from the wall takehiko painted, right? not read vagabond but i loved the book (:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, it's from Vagabond. The manga is awesome. Other than that, can't wait to see the next chapter of Veritas.


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2009)

Man, you're right.  This just keeps getting better and better.  I'd love to see how good the squirt is.  He sorta seems like the brains of the operation.  I wonder if that's the case.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

For some reason he reminds me of Tsuna from KHR, except he's more of the type to want to be the boss, just still in training for it. So far Rud seems to to be one of the top dogs of the school, besides Vera and Guhoo.


----------



## Xirk (Feb 5, 2009)

15 more strong guys to see? Noice.

That bit where what's-his-name tried to sell mosquito repellent as incense was pretty lulzy.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought 3 members on NF helped with Veritas. But I haven't heard anything about it from them.

although I know one of them provides pretty good raws for the hellzone


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 6, 2009)

15 members who can mess up buildings!!! I think we know about 7 so far including Rud. The 4 student council people, the other 2 masters, and the guy who threatened one of them. That leaves 9 more. O_O

Awesome manga. Another great manwha emerges!


----------



## Fred905 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> I thought 3 members on NF helped with Veritas. But I haven't heard anything about it from them.
> 
> although I know one of them provides pretty good raws for the hellzone



Nope, I don't think anyone from NF helps in helz0ne...
And if you're talking about Jealousy, he didn't provide the RAWs (read the credits)...<_<


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 6, 2009)

15 more strong guys like them just in school! think about how many there are outside the school?! there are after all other places to power up. 

remember that dummy factory, which the guy who cut off lightning tigers arm, mentioned? 

there are a lot of more strong guys in the world and i am sure that the school will face an attack in the distant future!


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2009)

That was a sweet chapter. Who would have thought Rud had it in him


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

Always the pretty ones.  Don't you read any manhwa?


----------



## hehey (Feb 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Always the pretty ones.  Don't you read any manhwa?



isnt that true in well, everything.....?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

Chapter 21

Thank the maker.


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome chapter... so much of vera...i liked it... also showed a bit of past of vera and lightning tiger...lots of panty shots...lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

And finally we see something from Vera. Something to add to the respect thread. 

Other than Vera, I'm fan of Shinra. pek


----------



## Multi (Feb 8, 2009)

Veras on the ground half naked and Lightning Tiger standing above her smiling and half his face is covered in darkness.

I think I know where this is going.


----------



## hehey (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^Oh yeah...... gigidi gigidi goo!

if anyone doubted Lightning Tigers badassnes before, think again!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

Hopefully we might see more feats from lightning tiger in flashbacks previous to when he was killed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2009)

My doubts that Lightning Tiger is actually dead keep increasing with every flashback

Its probnably the fact that everyone seems so sure, it just seems to obvious in a way


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

It'd be a twist if he were to actually turn up alive. But still, there's nothing like those pantie shots.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> My doubts that Lightning Tiger is actually dead keep increasing with every flashback
> 
> Its probnably the fact that everyone seems so sure, it just seems to obvious in a way


This latest chapter made me suspect that he was alive. 



Multi said:


> Veras on the ground half naked and Lightning Tiger standing above her smiling and half his face is covered in darkness.
> 
> I think I know where this is going.


the scene where he smiles at her while she was laying down, struck her like lightning and she fell in love with him. some girl are turned on by being spanked other by being electrified D:


----------



## hehey (Feb 15, 2009)

Chapter 22 is out folks!, and it seems Vera blames Gangryong for Lightning Tigers death, which is stupid.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

It is? Must be a raw then.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 15, 2009)

Its up at mangshare. 
Sore ga


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Its up at mangshare.



Chapter 22

There we go.


----------



## hehey (Feb 22, 2009)

chapter 23 is out, 'gangryongs got a new move and we find out why blondie wants eotl.


----------



## dEnd (Feb 23, 2009)

Chapter 23

each chapter we see how Lighting Tiger was(or maybe IS!) awesome.. just hope no one learns anything of eotl and than, in the future, "neutralize"  his skills


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2009)

Loving it, as usual. Maybe something above Thunder Break, we shall see.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 23, 2009)

It seems like the new move Gangryong is about to do has that "Old Fart" very interested. This is looking good. =)


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome manga. Great art and I love the protagonist. Can wait to see the new move.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 3, 2009)

Veritas 24 is up.

Here

Good chapter


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol, that was great. "Oh, btw lightning attacks don't work on this dummy." What a bastard...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2009)

Zee Electric Yo-Yo


----------



## dEnd (Mar 8, 2009)

"bastard" is really the best word for Fire Dragon LOL 

let's see what Gangryong does now ....damn! I wish we could have a weekly release like Jump's mangas


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 8, 2009)

I Can't wait untill they catch up to the raws. 


I want to see a certain purple haired girl already.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

At least it is updated more than it usually was when it first came out.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 9, 2009)

This is one of my top 3 reads right now, I can honestly say that I look forward to each new release.

Great art, good story and good characters.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 9, 2009)

Didn't know 24 came out. Reading now _


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 10, 2009)

chapter 25 is out

Cavalier of the abyss at Mangafox


----------



## Yammy (Mar 10, 2009)

HONSE IS BACK


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 10, 2009)

and he's a self-restricting badass


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Probably his soap brand.

5 bucks says Gonse sold the stuff.


----------



## hehey (Mar 10, 2009)

Im surprised Honse was a badass, only too people were more badass than he was!!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 10, 2009)

Honse is gonna pwn the entire manwha from now on.


----------



## Yammy (Mar 10, 2009)

hehey said:


> Im surprised Honse was a badass, only too people were more badass than he was!!



we knew that since he was the leader of the 9 dragons.


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> we knew that since he was the leader of the 9 dragons.



i doubted that was even a real organization, i was sure it was a joke.


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 13, 2009)

this is my new favorite manhwa


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2009)

Comcast shut my comp off for a bit. Going to catch up now.


----------



## dEnd (Mar 13, 2009)

dammed him if he sold that stuff ...refuse to believe he is THAT stupid 

if he ate/drunk he's going to kick some ppl's asses now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2009)

My boy Kang is a pimp now. 
Chapter 26


----------



## Yammy (Mar 19, 2009)

looks like he sold it..


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Somehow, I don't feel like this girl is very trustworthy. :S


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 19, 2009)

Amusing chapter, I really like this Manga.

The dark haired girl is pretty hot, btw.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2009)

Needs moar Shinra.


----------



## TalikX (Mar 19, 2009)

The new girl is hot, but is obviously gonna be a back stabbing bitch.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 19, 2009)

TalikX said:


> The new girl is hot, but is obviously gonna be a back stabbing bitch.



I don't think so.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeh it's kind of a shame when we equate attractive girl = backstabber.  But you're right.


----------



## Grandia (Mar 20, 2009)

Korean art is so much better to me for some reason


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2009)

the chick is hot.

lucky bastard...


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not sure whether or not Honse has actually eaten the Ginseng himself or sold it, I wouldn't put it past him to actually sell it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt it. 

They should have given him a pimp hat.


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2009)

he sold it, that's probably why he got so much money. 

But seriously, what a bastard.

Apparently, Honse sealed away his own powers. even though he used to be extremely powerful. what a shame.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

More than likely later on in the show we'll get to see his powers unsealed. Possibly against Kangryong.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 20, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Apparently, Honse sealed away his own powers. even though he used to be extremely powerful. what a shame.



Wait, what?

I thought he had his shit sealed up by someone else in a fight or something. Did I miss something? 

Goes back to re-read latest chapter.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 20, 2009)

It's not in the latest chapter. I thought he had them sealed by someone else too but it looked like he did it himself and yeah - the way Vera was talking about him and the way he was talking in the flashbacks makes me believe he was on the top.

Latest chapters was hilarious but I am quite sure that these girls, or at least one, is going to be extremely strong.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Let's hope that Kang doesn't have his ass handed to him like he almost did earlier on when fighting with a broken arm and leg, IIRC.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

The whole having lots of money thing might just be a cover up for when Kang finds out that he didn't give it to Rud. He'll assume he sold it and get pissed off at Honse as he always does. That doesn't mean he actually sold it though, he very well might have used to to reopen his powers for a future revelation to help Kang when he needs it most.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Or, he could have saved it to give it to Kang when he feels that it's time for him to be able to use it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

That's true and a very valid point which actually makes a lot of sense. The real question would be if we think Honse would want to reopen his powers now and why he closed them to begin with. 

If his reason for closing them would mean even now he wouldn't consider reopening them then he's probably kept it or sold it, although Kang might be just the guy to have made him realise he should reopen his powers to fight again or to better look after Kang.

Here he says that his Kai Center is damaged beyond repair but he hasn't been completely truthful so far so perhaps(and I hope) this is another one of his little white lies.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

It could be broken beyond repair, or he could be lying trying to build his confidence? We might see some flashbacks of how his powers were like later on in the manga. I wonder he he would have fared against Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Well we know that even Vera wasn't a match for Lightning Tiger, although she managed to hurt him she wasn't on the level to kill him. If Honse was third in the school then he would probably have faired much like her only without the managing to injure him part. That is of course assuming his fighting style isn't one that counters Lightning Tigers in some way, which right now seems impossible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Then again, depending on how powerful he actually was, he could have been stronger than Vera. Although she's badass, since I watched her nearly crush Kang's heart, I prefer Shinra. Something about here. 

Other than that, I'd like to see Kang perfect the Electric Yo-Yo, and create his own techniques as well.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 20, 2009)

The more I think about it, the more I like Honse, and yeah I found where Vera said he sealed himself. Maybe he did it because he couldn't beat Vera or something.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

I doubt it. I'd only put a seal on myself if I were too powerful and couldn't control my power at all, but even before I would do something such as that, I would have tried to control my powers and abilities.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Then again, depending on how powerful he actually was, he could have been stronger than Vera. Although she's badass, since I watched her nearly crush Kang's heart, I prefer Shinra. Something about here.
> 
> Other than that, I'd like to see Kang perfect the Electric Yo-Yo, and create his own techniques as well.



She says here that she and that other person were above Honse. He seems to confirm this to when he says that he found that he couldn't overtake her.




Arakasi said:


> The more I think about it, the more I like Honse, and yeah I found where Vera said he sealed himself. Maybe he did it because he couldn't beat Vera or something.



It seems like he done it in front of a group of people to prove a point or perhaps make a statement of some kind.

The thing that intrigues me is that Honse himself says he _destroyed _his Kai Centre but Vera says that he _closed _it. Perhaps they mean the same thing but I'd like to think that he isn't damaged beyond repair.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah, my mistake. I have bad memory sometimes. 

But as for how powerful he truly was, maybe we'll see later on, hopefully.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Ah, my mistake. I have bad memory sometimes.
> 
> But as for how powerful he truly was, maybe we'll see later on, hopefully.



He must have been damn strong and he was apparently very intelligent aswell despite the way he acts now. He came up with techniques and even helped Rud improve his. 

I think this guys got a lot more going on than we know about yet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you make those Kang sets?


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Did you make those Kang sets?



Yeah, I made it from the only art really available which is the art from the covers. I've got a few avatars and the two sigs but that's it. There's really not much Veritas art at all right now, which is something that should change if it gets more popular.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Hopefully that will change later on. I was about to ask you for a set, but I have a set coming up. I like to be keep to one at a time, although I can he hasty. 

I'd love to see this made into an anime.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Hopefully that will change later on. I was about to ask you for a set, but I have a set coming up. I like to be keep to one at a time, although I can he hasty.
> 
> I'd love to see this made into an anime.



Well I'll probably be posting a lot more here and in this section and if I find any good art in future then I'll keep you on my list 

Yeah, I just really want them to get it up quicker so I can enjoy more of it but an anime would rock.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool beans. 

And yes, they should make one. Usually I'm more fond of old school anime, like Dragon Ball or Saint Seiya, or Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 20, 2009)

Are the raws for this a lot further than the scans..?


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Are the raws for this a lot further than the scans..?



I've heard as much yes


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 20, 2009)

Just read through this and got to say its pretty entertaining; though seems quite a lot like tenjo tenge at first glance, which is good cause I love tenjo tenge.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't read that manga yet. Currently reading Rappi Rangai though. Tis interesting somewhat.


----------



## TalikX (Mar 20, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Just read through this and got to say its pretty entertaining; though seems quite a lot like tenjo tenge at first glance, which is good cause I love tenjo tenge.



IMO this is better than Tenjou Tenge. And I also think this series will turn into an anime but probably more likely a korean drama.


----------



## hehey (Mar 21, 2009)

Roka said:


> Yeah, I made it from the only art really available which is the art from the covers. I've got a few avatars and the two sigs but that's it. There's really not much Veritas art at all right now, which is something that should change if it gets more popular.



How many volume covers do you have anyway??


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2009)

Just a test. 
[manga=Veritas]26[/manga]

It worked


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2009)

this series is a lot like tenjou tenge and Maken Ki. 

anyone else think that Honse took the secret arts that Kang gave him to teach Rud "Half-Step"?


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 21, 2009)

hehey said:


> How many volume covers do you have anyway??



All the coloured ones that are with it on One Manga 



DarthPotato said:


> this series is a lot like tenjou tenge and Maken Ki.
> 
> anyone else think that Honse took the secret arts that Kang gave him to teach Rud "Half-Step"?



Well he does take the file away from Kang to look into it so that he can teach him it properly.

When we see Rud actually use the half step it's an undefined period of time later but since in both chapters Lightning Tiger's arm is still on the floor and Kang is trying to put it back together, it might not have been long enough for Rud to actually learn it.

Perhaps he did or perhaps he learned it from the part of that secret art that was given to Reunion in that report.


----------



## hehey (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^^
Ok guys, actually, Half-Step is a technique Honse created himself, he dint teach Gangryong jack from Do-Hyups paper, they use too much Ki.

(i was told this by a Korean guy whose tead all the chaps out in Korea so far).


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for ruining the surprise


----------



## martryn (Mar 22, 2009)

> ^^^^
> Ok guys, actually, Half-Step is a technique Honse created himself, he dint teach Gangryong jack from Do-Hyups paper, they use too much Ki.
> 
> (i was told this by a Korean guy whose tead all the chaps out in Korea so far).



You should get that guy some raws and have him sit down and translate them all.  I'm tired of waiting for each new chapter to come out.  It's too good!  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 22, 2009)

If it's true that Honse is creating all these techniques then I can see why he'd have been top 3 at the school before he sealed his energy.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2009)

If Honse created "Half-Step" then why did that guy have it in his clan's secret arts?

that makes no sense. Either that guy was lying to you or I'm missing something.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 22, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> If Honse created "Half-Step" then why did that guy have it in his clan's secret arts?
> 
> that makes no sense. Either that guy was lying to you or I'm missing something.



Actually reading back through it, it seems rather logical that the Half Step wasn't part of the clans secret technique. We know that Kang couldn't understsand the notes anyway and after Honse took them away to look at them he probably realised that Kang wouldn't be able to use the techniques because of them consuming too much energy.

It would seem that he decided Half Step would be the best skill for Kang because it suits him and it doesn't require much energy input which is perfect for Kang.

Kang comments on how the kid that gave him the secret art didn't appear to use Half Step which seems to indicate that it's not part of the Secret Art and Honse did in fact create it and teach Rud to.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2009)

so, you're saying Honse lied to Kang about Half Step being in the secret arts?

Honse must have an ulterior motive for doing so. If he had taught Kang the secret arts Kang would have ultimately become much stronger.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 22, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> so, you're saying Honse lied to Kang about Half Step being in the secret arts?
> 
> Honse must have an ulterior motive for doing so. If he had taught Kang the secret arts Kang would have ultimately become much stronger.



No, I'm saying that Honse read through the secret arts and came to the conclusion that they required to much energy or Ki for Kang to successfully use them. As we know Kang's style relies on a small amount of Ki and using it properly and he doesn't have a lot of inner Ki like most of the other people at the school.

Honse obviously took that oppurtunity to teach Kang the technique he created and taught Rud, that being Half Step. He says that Half Step suits Kang's style as it relies on instinct and doesn't require a lot of energy to use it, which means it's perfect for Kang.

He obviously used the secret arts as a way to get Kang to learn his move without having to tell him about how he used to be really awesome and came up with techniques.


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2009)

I suppose that's the case. It makes me wonder what other techniques Honse created. Also makes me wonder what his clan's secret arts were...

btw, anyone else think that Lightning Tiger's still alive?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm thinking he's dead, but if he's alive, it'd be one hell of a twist, or he could be detained in some sort of contraption that was keeping him alive, but unconscious as to what is going on, and somewhere the higher ups could be studying his powers and abilities, trying to use this to their own advantage, but that's just my two cents on that. 

It'd be quite a shock for Kang if he were to find out that he is alive, if he in fact _is _alive.


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2009)

no, if he were captured then the fire dragon wouldn't need to study Kang in order to learn the secrets of Eotl.

They said that they never found his body. yet they claim to have his skull and arm. If he's not dead, that would mean a one armed lightning tiger is still out there. with only one arm he would be considerably weaker and certainly not strong enough to challenge the school.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Or, they tried to capture Lightning Tiger, via during the flashback while fighting Vera, and would have tried to study the secrets of EOTL by forcing him to do so, but failed in the process. You have a point there. 

And if he does show up, it'd be an excellent twist. Maybe he'll go Anakin Skywalker and have a prosthetic/mechanical arm.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think it would have been possible for them to capture Lightning Tiger although they very well might have. Although there is a little hint that he could have survived losing an arm and that's Guhoo's arm coming off and Shinra saying that it's nothing for a reunion medical facility. Perhaps they managed to take off his arm and capture him, for use in the future to possibly black mail Kang or something.

Although his arm was all burnt if I remember correctly, which seems like the sort of thing that would have killed him completely.


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2009)

there's also the possibility that the arm was never lightning tiger's all along.

It'd be a hell of a plot twist if Kang was carrying around someone else's bones.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> there's also the possibility that the arm was never lightning tiger's all along.
> 
> It'd be a hell of a plot twist if Kang was carrying around someone else's bones.





I really don't see that happening. Although, a one armed Lightning Tiger could be the next Shanks. 

I wonder what his real name is.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

^LOL @ at the thought of Lightning Tiger being the next Shanks XD :rofl but nah...it'd be better for the story if he was dead, so he (the pupil, forgot his name XD) can develop the art in his own style and pace. If Tiger really was alive, it shouldnt be revealed till the end =/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

^ Now that would be a nice ending to the story, or had to fight him in the end.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

^quite so


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree, Kang or whatever should be allowed to nurture in his own way, he isn't stupid as we've been shown, so it's better. If the mangaka really wanted Lighting tiger back, make it near the end, possibly fight him too, to at least show Kang's become epic.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

And if that were to happen, watch Kang lose to Lightning Tiger... again 

But give him a good fight in the process.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 24, 2009)

A draw would be better.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

nah a loss would be lulz :rofl


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2009)

a fully trained kang vs. a 1 armed lightning tiger?

It'd be fun to see Kang get his ass wooped again.


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

^exactly my thoughts XD XD :rofl :rofl


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope Lightning Tiger isn't still alive, I prefer seeing how awesome he was in flashbacks about him single handedly taking down the whole school. If he had been captured then that'd suck and make him less awesome in my eyes.

If he does have to be alive though I'd rather it was later on in the story once Kang has developed a few more techniques and is able to fight against people of a high level.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2009)

If he were captured, he more than likely would have been weakened first, via Vera weakening him, or having himself captured to plot out a plan to destroy the enemy from the inside out. 

If anything, I'd love to see a timeskip in this manga. Seeing Kang as an older, much more experienced fighter with new techs and abilities, maybe even a goatee.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2009)

this is a weekly release manga right?


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 26, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> this is a weekly release manga right?



It depends on the speed of the translators and such. They have the raws for lots of chapters ahead of where we are currently, they just need to translate it and what not. It usually comes out about once a week, sometimes a bit longer.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2009)

so, when is the next chapter schedule for release?


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 26, 2009)

There is no schedule but it should be in the next 5-10 days.


----------



## hehey (Mar 26, 2009)

NEW CHAP IS OUT!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



and the whole date thing was a setup, Honse is too sneaky.


----------



## Yammy (Mar 26, 2009)

how about linking said chapter.

Links


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2009)

...and how about not posting spoilers without tag just as you inform people that the new chapter is out. 

Thank you, IForgotmyEmail


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol'd at the fake page

Also she seems like she might be important, was good to get some more background to the story to.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> how about linking said chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the link, but I can't see the scans. I'm using winRAR, and I can't see the PNG images.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool. After I'm done reading it, I'm going to make some Veritas sets.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

Makihara Madoka is Hawt.pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the fact that she is the one who found him, and it's pretty cool that she's one of the top five students in Reunion. 

Kang continues to live up to the standard of a good lead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Check the giveaway section. I have surprises.


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's another one. This author sure know how to draw hot babes.


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2009)

^indeed. Madoka's character design is excellent.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope she turns into a real friend or some kind of perverse love interest


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2009)

read the first chapter last night and i have added this one to my reading list


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2009)

Lusankya said:


> Here's another one. This author sure know how to draw hot babes.



Other than Madoka, there's also Shinra 



Fullmetalthis said:


> I hope she turns into a real friend or some kind of perverse love interest



More than likely a love interest. 



E said:


> read the first chapter last night and i have added this one to my reading list


Good, good.


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 29, 2009)

I want more Shinra backstory


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 29, 2009)

It would be a weird pairing if Kang and Madoka/Eunmee actually pair up but I don't see him with anyone else either. I guess romance isn't really the point of this manhwa, but well, there is a high chance it will be included at some point like all manga/manhwa.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2009)

This manga refuses to impress me. After all that chick said, our main character goes " I have nothing in common with a heterosexual male "....


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 30, 2009)

He's really shy, he's probably never had a girlfriend because he spent so much of his time training


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 30, 2009)

He suppose to be this big badass but put a piece of ass shaking in from of him and he suddenly has all the sensibility of a 7 year old? Oh come on shy ain't going to cut it.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2009)

That so Wuzz?  Seems to be working so far.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Mar 30, 2009)

^ tru tru

He did grope the chick from his first fight, however


----------



## hehey (Mar 30, 2009)

Cyclone248i said:


> ^ tru tru
> 
> He did grope the chick from his first fight, however



well she was more or less the same age as him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> That so Wuzz?  Seems to be working so far.



You guys like Veritas like rednecks like Micheal Bay movies.


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2009)

so i'm rereading chapter 1, from left to right....and i have to say











it makes a lot more sense now :ho


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2009)

If you like Veritas, I am fairly sure you will like Change Guy. 

The beginning is horrible witht he body swap but from late volume #1 and so on; it becomes a really good fighting / martial arts series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> If you like Veritas, I am fairly sure you will like Change Guy.
> 
> The beginning is horrible witht he body swap but from late volume #1 and so on; it becomes a really good fighting / martial arts series.



I'll give it a try. But now to read the latest chapter of Vagabond.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

Mangaka is fucking talented.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2009)

Change Guy is awesome to bad the end was rushed


----------



## Yammy (Apr 1, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> He suppose to be this big badass but put a piece of ass shaking in from of him and he suddenly has all the sensibility of a 7 year old? Oh come on shy ain't going to cut it.



dat piece of ass can break him in two like a twig tho


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

Indeed at this moment in time, Kang is a but a child to most of the reunion folk. He's got great stamina and no fear, but ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

What if Lightning Tiger is his brother?


----------



## Yammy (Apr 1, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> What if Lightning Tiger is his brother?



id much rather if he was just the random stranger that impressed L.T.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> id much rather if he was just the random stranger that impressed L.T.



Could turn out that way though. Separated from birth, etc, or somehow related to him.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know.  Somehow sounds plausible. If does come true, I'll wear Miyamoto is a god centred sig for a week.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

So I'm a god nao? I should sig that.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, not yet, until proven you are but a peasant.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 1, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Could turn out that way though. Separated from birth, etc, or somehow related to him.



that would undo everything that makes E.O.T.L awesome. The learning and hardwork that goes with if Kang learns it and just so happens its in his bloodline. It would just be like all the other Martial arts at reunion then.

terrible idea imo


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

How would it undo everything exactly, Iforgot. It's very plausible he may be a long lost brother, who knows. It could just explain how Eotl is soo deadly, maybe a secret family art. Anyways, I don't mind either way. Brother or no brother, just saying, the idea is very plausible, and not that terrible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Hey, not yet, until proven you are but a peasant.



Lies 



IForgotMyEmail said:


> that would undo everything that makes E.O.T.L awesome. The learning and hardwork that goes with if Kang learns it and just so happens its in his bloodline. It would just be like all the other Martial arts at reunion then.
> 
> terrible idea imo



Not really. In my opinion, if worked out right, it could go well within the mangaka. But you could be right as well.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish this was scanned regularly, too good to be this slow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

Especially for Kang's sake. I can't wait to make new sets from the next chapter


----------



## Cyclone248i (Apr 1, 2009)

definitely.

Needs another team to collab with Helzone.


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

Needs more Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

I sense more flashbacks in the future.


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

I want some awesome Makihara Madoha scenes as well... or whatever her name was.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

Makihara Madoka  pek


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2009)

That's it 

Her tits


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 1, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> that would undo everything that makes E.O.T.L awesome. The learning and hardwork that goes with if Kang learns it and just so happens its in his bloodline. It would just be like all the other Martial arts at reunion then.
> 
> terrible idea imo



This has nothing to do with what you said but what is the gif in your signature from!? it looks awesome!


----------



## Yammy (Apr 1, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> This has nothing to do with what you said but what is the gif in your signature from!? it looks awesome!



I got this gif so that people would rep me asking this question


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> dat piece of ass can break him in two like a twig tho



When that piece of ass is putting her titties in your face it doesn't matter. Maybe if she was that uberbitch generic ki blasting (no wait void blasting...original) chick than I can see some cause for hesitation.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

The latest chapter is out. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



So we finally get a backstory on Rud, he had a friend/lover before he joined Reunion, and we also find out as to why Vera doesn't want Rud and Guhoo fighting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

[manga=Veritas]28[/manga]

And there you go.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 2, 2009)

Heh, beat me to it, BTW, looks kinda shit embedded in a forum.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Epic chapter, and lol shit fugly embedded.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 2, 2009)

Mangafox also updates quicker, I also find newer chapters for non-popular mangas there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't wait to see how powerful Honse was, since he was below Vera's level, but still said to be damn powerful.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Only two people were above him it seems.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 2, 2009)

Anichella and Vera were above Honse but


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Guhoo trashed Anichella and he wasn't so hot against Sword Force Rud. Considering that Guhoo said Rud's claws could cut up his Iron Spirit before he got the extra ki from Reunion, he must have been pretty weak, which doesn't make sense as to how he could have defeated Anichella so easily. I suspect Anichella's skills were simply a bad match for Guhoo, just like how Guhoo had no chance against Rud without completed Iron Spirit


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Honse hype is strong in this chapter. 4 years to create techniques that are anti-reunion. Holy shit. 

Half-step has a 95% rate of success against reunion techniques. No wonder Honse tried to teach it to Kang. 

Rud's backstory was cool. Vera's supposed Rival was a bit disappointing however. died far too easily.. I always thought Rud was a natural inheriter of a secret art. Guess not.

great chapter though. long one too. 33 pages.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Hohoho They're gonna kill Reunion are they ?


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

Honse just gets more interesting with every chapter, Rud's past was surprising and I think it was better this way. Another new characater introduced in the shadows, bring even more mystery into the story is great.

The thing that annoys me is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Guhoo kill Anichella? Because that's a bit extreme




I really think Jeeha is going to turn out to be very strong, maybe even stronger than Rud. We know nothing about how he fights and now we know that he fought and I think seemingly beat Shinra before and she seems to be pretty high up the food chain.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah right, 1 injured person, one guy who can't use his power, and some mysterious short kid vs the entire school?

I doubt they're stupid enough to try and fight reunion. They have another agenda, no idea what it is though.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Their endgame = destruction of reunion perhaps... for now it might be to take over control.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

They've been planning something for years, all seem to be very intelligent and they have Honse who created a fantastic technique. I doubt they will do something like openly revolt and are more likely to try and take over from the inside.

Kang getting free reign to increase his strength fast means that he'll be climbing the food chain pretty fast. They could possibly just be trying to gain control of the student council and I guess Rud probably wants revenge on Guhoo.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I wonder what the shorty want and he seems to be the strongest of the gang (Honse can't do shit anymore)


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I wonder what the shorty want and he seems to be the strongest of the gang (Honse can't do shit anymore)



That depends if Honse did actually sell that Ginseng 

Jeeha probably is stronger than Rud since we've seen nothing of what he can do yet. The longer we don't get to see them fight, they stronger they are usually.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I know, basic comic stuff... I'm quite interested in what abilities he posses.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

I doubt he's a heavens riches succesor, so it's probably not an elemental type technique. If Rud is all about cutting and they need electricity, I'm guessing Jeeha might be ridiculously fast or something to do with being incredibly flexible and small.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking more about raw power actually.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

Roka said:


> Honse just gets more interesting with every chapter, Rud's past was surprising and I think it was better this way. Another new characater introduced in the shadows, bring even more mystery into the story is great.
> 
> The thing that annoys me is
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Huh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until otherwise stated, we have no real proof if she's actually dead, other than being knocked unconscious and down a few pegs by Guhoo. I'd like to see more from Rud, and more of Kang's backstory, because there could he more than what we have seen from just when he met Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She had the white sheet over his face, that's usually only what happens to someone if they are dead. I just assumed that meant she was dead, perhaps she was just unconcious though.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

She was clearly dead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

Roka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She had the white sheet over his face, that's usually only what happens to someone if they are dead. I just assumed that meant she was dead, perhaps she was just unconcious though.





Freija the Dick said:


> She was clearly dead.



That's what I'd think since the sheet is over her body, but I was thinking otherwise with the tubes and whatnot next to the bed, as you can see on the bottom of the scan. 

1

This could have meant that she was in a comatose state, or she could be dead. Just my two cents.


----------



## Calgar (Apr 2, 2009)

Lights out + blanket over face screams dead to me....plus the whole grab/hugging Rud did doesn't strike me as something he'd do to someone alive...and the whole vengeance thing.

All signs point towards dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> That's what I'd think since the sheet is over her body, but I was thinking otherwise with the tubes and whatnot next to the bed, as you can see on the bottom of the scan.
> 
> What about when he was activating his Mangekyo-- which as we saw in the Save Gaara Arc, takes quite a while?
> 
> This could have meant that she was in a comatose state, or she could be dead. Just my two cents.



Oh ya, she's totally alive.  Nothing to monitor her stats, white sheet over the face, her in a room with no electricty being used.  Totally living.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> That's what I'd think since the sheet is over her body, but I was thinking otherwise with the tubes and whatnot next to the bed, as you can see on the bottom of the scan.
> 
> What about when he was activating his Mangekyo-- which as we saw in the Save Gaara Arc, takes quite a while?
> 
> This could have meant that she was in a comatose state, or she could be dead. Just my two cents.



Same shit really, dead, braindead... whaevah.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Oh ya, she's totally alive.  Nothing to monitor her stats, white sheet over the face, her in a room with no electricty being used.  Totally living.



You did read my post, didn't you? Or didn't you not notice the tubes next to the bed? That was the reason as to why I was thinking that she might have been alive, but never mind. If she's dead, she's dead.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

^
You do realize that they could've left it there after they pronounced her dead?


----------



## hehey (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, so AniChella just handed Rud the crappiest Technique ever and he actually made it into something, pretty cool.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Rud pwns.   /Endthread.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Rud > Jeeha for all eternity. The way he speaks to people and the he holds himself suggests it. 

We shall see sooner or later I suppose. What I really want to see is Kang's training. He's already at level 7 or so, which is amazing for a kid with no previous training. Rud has to be at least level 12. So Kang still needs alot of work to catch up.

Obviously higher tiers like Vera and possibly Honse were at much higher levels. That comment vera said to Guhoo kinda unnerved me though.... "I would choose you to fight by my side without a second thought" Is Guhoo really that strong? Rud said there were others who could fight and defeat a level 10 droid. Are they against Vera as well? do you think we'll be introduced to them?


----------



## Croagunk (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn it, I knew there was more to Honse than meets the eye. But finding out that he cut off his ki himself turns my "he's faking not having ki" theory on its head. Who knows, though.

I'm also finding myself liking Kang a lot despite the obvious cliche that he is.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeeha is cool, but Rud has a cooler personality.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Rud also has a much better character design.

It's possible Honse faked losing his powers. but highly unlikely.


----------



## Fenton (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh shit. New chapter. 

Rud is cooler than Jeeha, but power wise, there's always that cliche about the little guy who fights later on to consider.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> You do realize that they could've left it there after they pronounced her dead?



Yes, I do, but before realizing that, I had thought that she might have been alive, but never mind.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

*applauds slowly in a sarcastic way*


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 2, 2009)

Good chapter. Though it was sorely missing Makihara Madoka.

Honse is a badass. I wonder what other techs he has developed, I'm sure we'll see more, eventually.

I wonder if Guhoo got someone's aid in killing Rud's Girl, if she was overhyped, or is he just that strong. Its really cool that Rud turned a shit tech into a quality tech, btw.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

no, he killed her in single combat in a fair match. 

she was weak. No idea why she was hyped up to be Vera's rival.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it was more like "She will be Veras rival"


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

yet guhoo killed her before she could become more powerful.

It makes you wonder, what was her grandfather's secret art? If it was powerful enough to go up against Heaven's Riches than it must have been damn good.

and what happened to the secret art?


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

It go lost most likely since she never taught anyone it. Perhaps Rud found it or something, we'll probably find out later if he did.

Guhoo's technique was probably a great counter to her technique hence why he beat her when she was so hyped.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Apr 2, 2009)

Counters Rud and Anichella. Hmmm he sure likes to exploit weakness


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Iron soul is a real bitch to counter. I wonder how Eotl would do against it.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

We already seen Kang attempt a lightning fist and it done absolutely nothing because Guhoo didn't even use Ki to block it.

Maybe if he gets to a level where he can force Guhoo to use Ki to block his hits it'll work.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> yet guhoo killed her before she could become more powerful.
> 
> It makes you wonder, what was her grandfather's secret art? If it was powerful enough to go up against Heaven's Riches than it must have been damn good.
> 
> and what happened to the secret art?



It was mentioned that Vera doesn't use Heavens Riches in school.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

Roka said:


> We already seen Kang attempt a lightning fist and it done absolutely nothing because Guhoo didn't even use Ki to block it.
> 
> Maybe if he gets to a level where he can force Guhoo to use Ki to block his hits it'll work.


that wasn't a completed lightning fist. everyone remarked that it was a cheap imitation.

once Kang has mastered the lightning fist it's likely to demolish Guhoo's Iron Soul


Freija the Dick said:


> It was mentioned that Vera doesn't use Heavens Riches in school.



she never fought Anichella. And it was said that Anichella had the potential to become Vera's rival. so regardless whether she uses heavens riches in school or not, she's still at an equal potential with Vera.

It's a shame she never realized that potential.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

No one knows Veras strength when using Heavenly Riches.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

we know that she still got her ass kicked by lightning tiger.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

But Lightning Tiger was epic, I bet Reunion ganged up on him.


----------



## TalikX (Apr 2, 2009)

I wonder why Honse doesnt want to tell Gangyrong that he is this genius at martial arts.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it's clear that Lightning Tiger spanked everyone and it was probably Vera's injury that caused him to lose to Fire Dragon(I assume that's who burnt his arm bone) and possibly Earth Beast if it was more than 1 vs 1.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 2, 2009)

After this chapter, it feels like the bad guys are the good guys ( SRY I GOT YOUR INTO ISOLATIN + I TRUST YOU TO HAVE MY BACK) and the nice guys are actually the evil ones(HURR WE BE PLANNING SUMTHING)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 2, 2009)

I wonder why Honse crippled himself, probably to hide is his martial arts.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> After this chapter, it feels like the bad guys are the good guys ( SRY I GOT YOUR INTO ISOLATIN + I TRUST YOU TO HAVE MY BACK) and the nice guys are actually the evil ones(HURR WE BE PLANNING SUMTHING)


It does seem like that doesn't it.


Indignant Guile said:


> I wonder why Honse crippled himself, probably to hide is his martial arts.



maybe, or maybe he did it to preserve his techniques for the anti-Reunion forces because he was being targeted by other powerful beings.

It's certainly a curiosity.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice chapter. Rud's story was awesome. I always figured he was some Heaven Riches successor but this is way better. Getting to where he is right now through sheer workrate and willpower. Honse is sounding more and more like some kickass dude. And lightning Fist is being given alot of hype as well. Not that it needed more ofc. 

Personally i want to see Jeeha's backstory. From the sounds of it, he almost went the same way with Shinra as the guy with the kicking tecnique did with his girlfriend but for Rud helping him out. Shinra seems ike the type of manipulative bitch. She's still hot though


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> yet guhoo killed her before she could become more powerful.
> 
> It makes you wonder, what was her grandfather's secret art? If it was powerful enough to go up against Heaven's Riches than it must have been damn good.
> 
> and what happened to the secret art?





Roka said:


> It go lost most likely since she never taught anyone it. Perhaps Rud found it or something, we'll probably find out later if he did.
> 
> Guhoo's technique was probably a great counter to her technique hence why he beat her when she was so hyped.



More than likely Rud attained the secret art, as Roka said. And if he did, he must be saving it for the right time to use it, or to save the art for someone else to use, more than likely Kangryoung, so that he can learn more abilities/techs, and possibly use them and combine it with his own style of EOTL.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I'm guessing she had the technique in written form to as they give up their arts to reunion but reunion promise not to publish them. If she had it in written form then Rud would probably be her benefactor once she died, if the files were part of her stuff then he probably got them meaning he could learn it.

At the very least reunion have her secret art but can't publish it, I wouldn't be surprised if Rud, Honse and Jeeha had found a way to get their hands on it for Rud.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2009)

More than likely that would be the case. It'd more than likely be easer if Honse didn't have his power blocked when he was hurt, or if he were to be healed so that he could me more help than he currently is. And as for Jeeha, we haven't seen his true powers, other than making craters on walls, and the ground.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 3, 2009)

You forgot his ability to be absolutely adorable whilst flipping people off


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> After this chapter, it feels like the bad guys are the good guys ( SRY I GOT YOUR INTO ISOLATIN + I TRUST YOU TO HAVE MY BACK) and the nice guys are actually the evil ones(HURR WE BE PLANNING SUMTHING)




Good.  Fuck nice good guys.  What was it Hiruma says...oh yeah *"FUCKIN' KILL 'EM!"*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2009)

Oddly enough, I ignored your sig 

He needs some sunglasses for epic flipping.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Honse doesn't share, sir.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

why would Rud give kang his secret arts? I don't think that's going to happen at all.


Do you think sword-force was part of the girl's secret arts? she mentioned that the "claws" technique was part of the clan's arsenal, so do you think it's possible that sword force is the clan's secret art?

I do. actually, I'm convinced.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 3, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Oddly enough, I ignored your sig
> 
> He needs some sunglasses for epic flipping.





He seems to be a master of the half step technique already so I imagine that he's likely very fast and agile relying on acrobatic manouveres to attack. That's just my personal preference though.

Apart from that, his interactions with Shinra are always fun and I really want to know exactly what happened between them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> why would Rud give kang his secret arts? I don't think that's going to happen at all.



I never said that he would. Only that it might happen later on, although it would be interesting in my opinion. What if he turned out to be the Kenshiro of Veritas, learning everyone's abilities and using it as his own? 




> Do you think sword-force was part of the girl's secret arts? she mentioned that the "claws" technique was part of the clan's arsenal, so do you think it's possible that sword force is the clan's secret art?
> 
> I do. actually, I'm convinced.



More than likely not, since Antichella said that it was written by a friend of her father's, and that Rud should not inherit any of their own secret arts, only Antichella.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 3, 2009)

This manga is very cool,seems very promising,i am on chap 23 and i have to say it rocks,can i ask ya,it takes place after 2000 or earlier?cuz someone said the manga is around 1996 and something like that,don't spoil,just say after or earlier xd


----------



## Majeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> This manga is very cool,seems very promising,i am on chap 23 and i have to say it rocks,can i ask ya,it takes place after 2000 or earlier?cuz someone said the manga is around 1996 and something like that,don't spoil,just say after or earlier xd



When it first started, earlier.


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 3, 2009)

Majeh said:


> When it first started, earlier.



In King of Hell Majeh is seriously overpowered. Still awesome though.

On Topic: I hate Guhoo from now on


----------



## Majeh (Apr 5, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> In King of Hell Majeh is seriously overpowered. Still awesome though.
> 
> On Topic: I hate Guhoo from now on



Well he is a legendary swordsman who dominated anything and any1 when he was alive. So the fact that hes so strong in his adult state makes sense. =)

On topic. Im really hoping Honse can undo his sealing of his Ki or whatever he did. 

And im hoping to c like a 6 month-1 year time skip. Dont hate me =)


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> In King of Hell Majeh is seriously overpowered. Still awesome though.
> 
> On Topic: I hate Guhoo from now on



What does Majeh have to do with anything? And overpowered? Shit his SuperHuman strength seal makes him a little bitch...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2009)

Freija, who is that in your set? 

/offtopic


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Shihoudou from SDK.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2009)

Read all the chapters in one go, the manga is very good and interesting.

I just have one question for you guys - are the releases slow or not?


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

once a weekish.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> once a weekish.



30 pages for a weekly release and with such a good art? 

I would have been happy if it was be-weekly, but if that's true then awesome.


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Dunno how many raws are out but so far I've been seeing roughly once a week.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

Just started reading this awhile ago as well, liking it a lot actually. Good characters, and main lead isn't a complete dumbass, although he appears to be sometimes.. Was skeptical at the first chapter, but this series seems to be worth the read. Awesome action


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

He just needs to get a little higher tier


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

Well part of the charm is seeing how they grow, but with so many intimidating and powerful characters introduced so far, then true.. he needs to jump a few levels up. But if that happened I would prefer a timeskip or extensive training for awhile.

Well.. something that makes the growth believable at least


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah, Kang's growth is completely unproportional to the rest of Reunion's students. He went from level 1 to level 8 in a very short while.

and he only had two months of training beforehand while the rest of Reunion's kids have had like 10 years of previous training.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think he's at level 8 yet personally, sure he's close.. but that fight was a lot through luck as well. Well I just don't feel he's up against the others yet.. 
Then again, for plot purposes I guess a powerup is needed in no matter what, it always happens in these types of mangas anyway.. Still I happen to enjoy this one without worrying about that for now^^

I do wonder what exactly happened to Lightning Tiger though, how he was killed and so on and on...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

When fighting some of the higher up students, it would more than likely be the case that he would level up in power, I'd like to see how he would care against Guhoo when he gains more experience.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> When fighting some of the higher up students, it would more than likely be the case that he would level up in power, I'd like to see how he would care against Guhoo when he gains more experience.



The only problem with that is that it doesn't exactly change the fact that a lot of his opponents have a lot more skill than he does, many years of training, while he's pretty fresh in the field. And considering the fact that he's been unwilling to gain artificial Ki so far, means he will have to refine his Eotl a lot. And although he isn't dumb, he isn't exactly the most talented guy around. He still has sort of a underdog status to me at least, something that might change I guess...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

Svenno said:


> The only problem with that is that it doesn't exactly change the fact that a lot of his opponents have a lot more skill than he does, many years of training, while he's pretty fresh in the field. And considering the fact that he's been unwilling to gain artificial Ki so far, means he will have to refine his Eotl a lot. And although he isn't dumb, he isn't exactly the most talented guy around. He still has sort of a underdog status to me at least, something that might change I guess...



You'd be right. More than likely he won't try to ask Reunion for artificial ki, or even think about using it, maybe think about it, but not actually go through with it. And as of now, he's like Rud was when he first enrolled, although Rud wasn't as popular, Kang's now the current underdog.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2009)

So what chapter are we on here so I can give myself a timeline?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

Currently waiting on chapter 29.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

these chapters need to get scantalated far more quickly. I would translate the RAW's myself more quickly than the fools who're doing it.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 9, 2009)

It's out! 

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

i need fiights


----------



## Fenix (Apr 9, 2009)

You know 

I was expecting Guhoo and Shinra's relationship to be more...

....explicit and steamy 


Anyways I wonder just where Shinra and Guhoo rank in the school, since they're easily the most interesting characters due to their usual cockiness but actually showing concern for eachother


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

So it seems that Kang may be getting some training in very soon by "Ancient Wood". 

I'm off to make some Veritas Sets.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

Fenix said:


> You know
> 
> I was expecting Guhoo and Shinra's relationship to be more...
> 
> ...



in the school top 20.

In the mangaverse very low.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

READING NOW!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

If you take, rep and credit


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 9, 2009)

who is this new guy?

Shinra was fawine in this chapter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Speaking of Shinra.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> who is this new guy?
> 
> Shinra was fawine in this chapter.



ancient wood or paul?


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> If you take, rep and credit



I'd steal it and then not give you either rep nor credit... maybe a neg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I'd steal it and then not give you either rep nor credit... maybe a neg


 
A rep is a rep 

And tis good to credit.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

, perhaps, I shall ponder on it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FEEL THE POWER


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't feel it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

You have no feeling.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

I have no feelings... anyway are there any raws out and where can I get them ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

This is all that I've found.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG

lol I am going to read tht shiz with i trans???



Why dont they just trans 1 volume at a time i dont care if it took longer..


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

Because the translator might have a life? Cleaning, proofreading, etc takes time and they feel they might keep the fans longer if they release at a regular pace.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 9, 2009)

Veritas yeaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Seems weekly now, as it is. At least it does come out more than often than it did.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 9, 2009)

I know.....


Like I said instead of weekly release do monthly or whatever volume releases..




But, when i think about it they are more or less the same.


e


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

If the series isn't finished they'll eventually run out of chapters too fast that way as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Why monthly?


----------



## Gecka (Apr 9, 2009)

weekly is better

what kind of faget logic is this requesting monthly updates


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

A frog boy with blue hair ?


----------



## Fenix (Apr 9, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> in the school top 20.
> 
> In the mangaverse very low.



Well thanks for pointing out the obvious  


Being revealed so early and Shinra's spasm over handshaking had initially made me think of them a little lower in the absolute top , then after the whole I TRUST YOU BLAH BLAH speech, it's so hard to tell since story significance often tie into strength


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2009)

The way Fire Dragon was talking it seems there could be something wrong with Yuri Linus. Also, "Liquid Shark"?, LAME!


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

We'll see how lame she is


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> We'll see how lame she is



i meant her name was lame, not her herself.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

True enough, it sounded lame


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread is now about Ancient Wood and Makihara Madoka/Shinra.


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2009)

I wonder how effectual those other 3 members of the nine dragons will be in the gand scheme of things, you know, the normies......


----------



## Gecka (Apr 9, 2009)

Liquid Shark could be a mistranslation


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

Ancient wood, Fire Dragon, Fake earth beast, Liquid shark And of course Lightning tiger.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, one is still missing though


----------



## TalikX (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see how this new guy looks like and whether he owns everyone or not.


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2009)

I doubt he has any artificial ki, so prolly not.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel as if we should have a Nine Dragons theme once we get to see each member


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

I call Honse.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 10, 2009)

not

"One of them has their own personal reasons for keeping their identity secret but, it's almost time for another to make his appearance".

I think it's obvious that the one about the make his appearance was the same guy that was in isolation for a year.

The one keeping his identity secret, could it be Fire Dragon? I might be over simplifying it a bit but he does have his own agenda and seems to be against Vera. 

Perhaps the people we though were the _good_ guys are actually helping out Fire Dragon?

Just a thought


----------



## Raviene (Apr 10, 2009)

im really having problems keeping up w/ their names let alone w/ whats going on...my head hurts


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the last guy is the one in isolation.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 10, 2009)

the guy who was in isolation is that 'other' person i think... he wears a mask 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and ends up fighting against the person he wanted revenge on...


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Makihara ?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yah, pretty gd fight


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Makihara owns.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 10, 2009)

Some pretty shitty names this chap, liquid shark?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2009)

Ice/Aqua Dragon has a better ring to it.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Vera better careful, anyways optimistic she's gonna get hurt, her attitude was annoying me anyways.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2009)

No one gives a shit about Vera anymore. Shinra is where it's at.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 10, 2009)

Indeed, I hope the bitch gets what she deserves.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2009)

Lightning Tiger was about to do just that, till he was ganged up on by Reunion's lackeys.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 10, 2009)

And she likes him for it? I'm getting masochist feelings here.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well Vera better careful, anyways optimistic she's gonna get hurt, her attitude was annoying me anyways.



I hope someone kills her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2009)

That bitch gets off on getting beat like a slave.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 10, 2009)

It's pretty funny, no man wants to stay near her. Not saying she lacks in the looks department but damn, fix up the personality. I'm somewhat maybe on Shinra, seems like a bitch to me too. Maki just pwns every single girl at the moment, 19 to boot too. 

 Those guys want to gang up on Kang?  Just makes me remember Change Guy, ''make sure you back up your words''.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2009)

Now Shinra and Maki would make quite a couple


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 10, 2009)

They're already off to a flying start.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Jeeha needs to kill shinra.


edit: HOLY SHIT AT THE RAW FOR VOL 6-7 HOLY FUCKING SHIT
*Spoiler*: __ 



HE DOES A HUGE LIGHTNING FIST AND HE TOTALLY JUST BLOWS UP LIKE SHIT!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Liquid Shark is an awesome name.  Now I'm just waiting for her to show up in the middle of a battle royale and be like "BROTHERS!!!!"


----------



## Raviene (Apr 10, 2009)

tell you what guys... i always thought that a girl who is innocent,naive and full of love is boring... i dunno about you guys but i suddenly have the urge to have a girl like that in this manwha...it seems all the girls so far are bitches(in a good and bad way) and everybody seems to have an ulterior motive it makes my head hurt 

i like the protagonists character...straightforward and simple and although he's always looking for trouble... the word PURE seems to define him perfectly... compared to everyone in the manwha that is 

oh yeah regarding the names... id like to see someone named "Running Turtle" or "Sitting Duck"


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2009)

What do you guys think about what Gu Honse has up his sleaves?

Anyway check out the wikipage I made of it

Link removed)


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2009)

New Guy's gonna fucking own everyone.

SWEET.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Jeeha needs to kill shinra.
> 
> 
> edit: HOLY SHIT AT THE RAW FOR VOL 6-7 HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



i lol'd at that part, he f'in owns though, funny how he ends up fighting those 3 lol and then all of em end up ok with each other.





88 Movement said:


> nicAnyway check out the wikipage I made of it
> 
> Video)


nice one


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeh, the raw's are going places.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the person I want to get totally destroyed is Guhoo, I couldn't really care who does it

I actually happen to like Vera, she just needs some character development....


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope Shinra fucking gets so humiliated, not dead just super humiliated somehow... as for Guhoo... Rud just kill him already.


----------



## TalikX (Apr 11, 2009)

Fuck the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dislike how the Madoka fight was executed, she was set up to be super strong and then she just got owned... she wakes up and gets ownd again.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike how the Madoka fight was executed, she was set up to be super strong and then she just got owned... she wakes up and gets ownd again.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey!  Take that back, she didn't get owned.  She was owning his ass at first before he started going  DBZ/Naruto on her. The guy crazy, he got up from that crazy ass head stomp that would had probably killed most people.

And the so called second owned didn't happen sucka. 


Oh by the way rereading the raws Vera just comes in, owned the guy then kills him in just a few seconds.

The kiss was creepy as hell too.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gangryoung downed her easily... that was gay.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Gangryoung downed her easily... that was gay.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seemed like she wasn't at full force at that time


Oh and have you read volume 8 yet because Gangry is a fucking beast now


.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Where can I find vol 8 ? Cause I only found vol 7 raw


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Iron21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



were did you find volume 8? I've been looking for it everywere. can you post a link please?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2009)

This is all that I've found.




Volume 8 raw here.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2009)

Silly people... spoiling the adventure when you can't read korean. Patience is a virtue


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

I can read Japanese... unfortunately that's Korean...


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice try Svenno :/


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 11, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Silly people... spoiling the adventure when you can't read korean. Patience is a virtue



I can read Korean! :ho

Understanding it a different story though


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

As always the puppets are useless.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll pretend that I didn't read those spoilers


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

You know you read them


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

But I did didn't


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Suuuure.          .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what's this about Maki fighting? 




Yeppers.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

That's just fanservice


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Orly


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Perhaps


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2009)

those raws better get scantalated fast or I'm gonna kick some korean ass.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

^
Hater


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Perhaps


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd tap that.

If she promises not to bite down.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

She can nibble, but not chomp.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

hmmm, I'll think about it.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 11, 2009)

Why did I click that Madoka spoiler sigh

Can always get drunk tonight and forget it all


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Too late mang.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Why did I click that Madoka spoiler sigh
> 
> Can always get drunk tonight and forget it all



Speaking of Madoka, she seems kind off different in volume 8


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

I just started reading and is up to ch29 now.

Let me just get this straight. There's one big group called Heaven's Riches and within it there are many other factions which most are currently missing. And then there's the Heaven 5 Elements who doesn't have any direct connection to Heaven's Riches but is somehow bound to serve under it? Do I have it right?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

HugeGuy, your sig is awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I just started reading and is up to ch29 now.
> 
> Let me just get this straight. There's one big group called Heaven's Riches and within it there are many other factions which most are currently missing. And then there's the Heaven 5 Elements who doesn't have any direct connection to Heaven's Riches but is somehow bound to serve under it? Do I have it right?



Actually, IIRC, Heaven's Riches is basically high tier tech/abilities that are only known to few students of Reuinion, like Lightning Tiger, Ancient Wood, Yuri, etc. Only a select few, and it varies depending on which type of element/style.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> HugeGuy, your sig is awesome.


lol thanks. Although that wasn't exactly the response I was expecting for an answer. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Actually, IIRC, Heaven's Riches is basically high tier tech/abilities that are only known to few students of Reuinion, like Lightning Tiger, Ancient Wood, Yuri, etc. Only a select few, and it varies depending on which type of element/style.



So basically there's only 5 elements. Then what is Yuri and Vera's elements? What about all those other Heaven's Riches factions that went missing?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

As for Yuri and Vera's element, I don't know. Vera's more than likely going to take her place since Yuri is dead, IIRC.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh. I was hoping to see her own someone for all the hype she got. :x

But I'm more interested in the missing factions. Seems like there's more than just the Heaven 5 elements?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> lol thanks. Although that wasn't exactly the response I was expecting for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically there's only 5 elements. Then what is Yuri and Vera's elements? What about all those other Heaven's Riches factions that went missing?



I don't compliment much  Where can I find the stock to that  *I might photoshop some myself on that pic*



Also we don't know much about the powers except that Vera and Yuuri's "element" is kind of the leader of them all.


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2009)

Yuri's not dead. She's just injured/sick

Lightning Tiger must have beat the fuck out of her.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I don't compliment much  Where can I find the stock to that  *I might photoshop some myself on that pic*
> 
> 
> 
> Also we don't know much about the powers except that Vera and Yuuri's "element" is kind of the leader of them all.



The pic is pretty common around the net. Just google "Rukia cosplay".

Vera and Yuri seems to have something to do with void. Maybe it's similar to taoism's concept of "nothingness".



DarthPotato said:


> Yuri's not dead. She's just injured/sick
> 
> Lightning Tiger must have beat the fuck out of her.


lol when Yuri landed a lucky void strike onto Lightning Tiger, he said not even Yuri could beat him up like that. So their entire match consisted of Lightning Tiger beating the shit out of her without her returning a single punch? lol Lightning Tiger must be 5 levels above everyone else.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't you mean when Vera landed a Void Strike onto Lightning Tiger?


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2009)

lol. Vera failed anyway.

something tells me that Fire Dragon is slightly weaker than Lightning Tiger.

However, Fire Dragon is = Vera in terms of strength.

and earth beast is a weak fool.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't knock Ancient Wood now


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Earth beast is weak sauce.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Don't you mean when Vera landed a Void Strike onto Lightning Tiger?


Yea Vera. lol mixing up the sisters. But they look alike anyway so...



DarthPotato said:


> lol. Vera failed anyway.
> 
> something tells me that Fire Dragon is slightly weaker than Lightning Tiger.
> 
> ...



I get the impression that Vera isn't quite up to Heaven 5 Elements yet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

But his appearance is fawkin badass


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2009)

I need a decent Lightning Tiger ava.

I already have a sweet Rud ava.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Rud is awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

Give me a manga scan to work with and I'll make you one.


----------



## hehey (Apr 11, 2009)

Lightning Tiger probably fried her brain full of lightning and left her a vegetable or at least restarted or something like that.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 12, 2009)

no idea vol 8 was out on net  seems like some crazy stuff happens


----------



## Merodach (Apr 16, 2009)

Chapter 30 is out:


----------



## hehey (Apr 16, 2009)

That first level 6 dude was pathetic, the expression on  his face before that last punch to the face was lulz.


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice chapter... good to see some action again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Haven't read it yet, will do after I'm done debating as to whether or not Cell can destroy a solar system


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 16, 2009)

Great chapter, First dude got his kicked, lol


*Spoiler*: __ 




We're getting closer to that crazy ass masked dude now.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Haven't read it yet, will do after I'm done debating as to whether or not Cell can destroy a solar system



he cant btw


----------



## Freija (Apr 16, 2009)

so he can now own a level 6 with no problem...


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2009)

This level 7 fucker looks promising.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess it's about time for me to make another Veritas set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

I can already tell that this fight is going to be interesting till the end.


----------



## hehey (Apr 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Haven't read it yet, will do after I'm done debating as to whether or not Cell can destroy a solar system



dude, Freeza could blow up planet vegeta in his first form, and in his second form his power level was over a million. In his last form he was initialy fighting Goku at 2% of his power, then went 50% and Goku had to go super. That means he could blow up a planet at way less than 1% of his power, which is also way less than a million, and hes at least over 100 million.

Cell's way way way more powerful than Freeza, therefore he can definately blow up a solar system.

Case Closed.

hell, if you go be the filler where vegeta blew up that bug planet, he did that when his powerlevel was under 24,000 (he was there initialy on namek). Cell can blow up a solar system.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

hehey said:


> dude, Freeza could blow up planet vegeta in his first form, and in his second form his power level was over a million. In his last form he was initialy fighting Goku at 2% of his power, then went 50. That means he could blow up a planet at way less than 1% of his power.
> 
> Cell's way way way more powerful than Freeza, therefore he can definately blow up a solar system.
> 
> Case Closed.


 
I'd debate with you about this, but I don't feel like getting off topic


----------



## hehey (Apr 16, 2009)

you think these 3 guys gangryong's fighting now are part of nine dragons too?, or are they just the fith dragons nameless lackeys who arent?, like, shouldnt he be tested by a nine dragon?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

They're part of the team, and they're testing him to see how powerful he is, since Honse was able to get him into the group.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

I lol'd at the "I LOVE VERA" part.

The level 7 Kang is currently fighting looks cool, But I'm sure he'll go down as well.

But what about the third guy?


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2009)

Kang gonna turn cewl.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

kang is cool
*Spoiler*: __ 



but he gets what he deserves 
that 3rd guy tho is


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 22, 2009)

Kang will beat the crap of them,this level 7 ass fox face will be fucked very badly,but the other one seems stronger,so someone must help him, like honse xd


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

The third guy be kinda kewl.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Meh, Unless he's level 8+ he'll probably get his ass beat by Kang as well.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

i think hes pretty kool, he has that "i am strong" air about him


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Meh, Unless he's level 8+ he'll probably get his ass beat by Kang as well.



Want me to spoilar ?


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Want me to spoilar ?



No            .


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

But it'd be fun... for me.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, but I want to wait for the slow ass korean translators that are Scantalating this manga.

The bastards better hurry up.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Not really, Each chapter shouldn't take more than an hour or so if you're experienced.

and it's not like these chapters have a whole bunch of detail in them.

Still, the scantalators are good, the end result is very clean and presentable most of the time.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2009)

They have lives... they have to rescale, clean, spellcheck etc.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 22, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Yes, but I want to wait for the slow ass korean translators that are Scantalating this manga.
> 
> The bastards better hurry up.



How long does it take for each chapter to come out? A week, two tops. It's not that slow compared to other mangas outside of the shonen trinity.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How long does it take for each chapter to come out? A week, two tops. It's not that slow compared to other mangas outside of the shonen trinity.



They should be coming out a lot more quickly considering almost ten volumes are already out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 23, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> They should be coming out a lot more quickly considering almost ten volumes are already out.



So does lots of other mangaka, doesn't mean that they have to come out so quickly, or at least I don't think so.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 23, 2009)

not chaps, u mean volumes , it's in the 8th one


----------



## ichi 15 (Apr 23, 2009)

chapter  31 is out on MH.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 23, 2009)

Hurr

Read it nao. Will make some sets later.


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2009)

*reads* 


Looks interesting.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 23, 2009)

chap was gd, ganry just owns


----------



## BVB (Apr 23, 2009)

dogfights are his speciality.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 23, 2009)

So I watched Kang beat the living hell out of one of the Nine Dragons... Noice


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

So I watched Kang beat the living shit out of one of the nine dragons. Without going all out. Noice :ho


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 24, 2009)

Is there any fanart for this available somewhere?

I can't really find anything =/


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Neither can I. Fanart on this front seems to be nonexistent.

Although you can probably find something on a japanese forum.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a few pieces of art from it, although I want to keep them all to myself


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 24, 2009)

hey mothefuckas,can someone make some cool sets?


----------



## tgre (Apr 24, 2009)

To be honest with you, I don't really like the development of Ma's character.

I mean, he can be cool from time to time, but its fucking ridiculous how he uses cowardly tactics and turns a perfectly awesome fight into a dog fight.

I really want him to humble down abit (Ma Gangryong that is). It's fun watching the awesome fight scenes and the art, but fuck, the mangaka shouldn't make a character that has no technique, no shame and is arrogant as fuck and have him win every fucking match he goes in with just because he's awesome.

His little: "I DONT give a darn WHAT LEVEL YOU ARE ILL WIN LOL LOL LOL" his mightier than thou attitude kinda pisses me off. I don't know if that's intentional of the mangaka or not (for all we know... the mangaka could be all: "HAHA KIDS STAND UP FOR WHAT IS RIGHT AND DON'T TAKE ADVICE FROM PEOPLE OLDER AND WISER THAN YOU! WHEN IN DOUBT, BITE SOMEONE'S LEG BECAUSE THAT'S THE SMARTEST THING TO DO HAHAHAH!")

And even when he talks to other people, I mean, you'd need to show some form of respect.

For such a great storyline, art and combat system... the manwha artist of this manwha really made a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of the main character.

Likeable in the first few chapters, but fuck... he's starting to get on my nerves. And somehow he always seems nerfed at the start and comes back using the cheapest of tactics (latest chapter: the other guy gives him a FUCKING BEATING and Gangryong wins by biting his leg and going: "HAHAHA DOG FIGHT TIME" and wins in the cheapest of ways...) 

I really feel that the main character has to get a major ass-kicking and actually LOSE MISERABLY.

Or atleast feel fear to reach us (the audience) on a realistic level.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 24, 2009)

i actually like his Dog Fight Style... i believe it will be his STYLE from now on. You have to remember that his Master told him that there is no style SET for EOTL w/c is what makes it so diverse. All those Flashy Kung Fu moves are really nice to look at but when it comes right down to it FIGHTS aren't supposed to be beautiful. 

Incorporating EOTL w/ his style would be really good. Just beat the living daylights out of your opponent and be done w/ it...its that SIMPLE 

w/c in turn makes him  

...but that's just my honest opinion though


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 24, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> To be honest with you, I don't really like the development of Ma's character.
> 
> I mean, he can be cool from time to time, but its fucking ridiculous how he uses cowardly tactics and turns a perfectly awesome fight into a dog fight.
> 
> ...



Guhoo already slapped him around without even using Iron Spirit. 

I think he'll get better once he learns a couple more techniques, instead of having to rely on just lightning fist to slow the opponent down. 

Yeah.

It seems like no matter how badly he gets beaten his mentality will always just be "Even if I lose horribly a million times, I just need to try harder and win next time".

The supporting cast more than makes up for him anyway

Jeeha <3


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Gangryong's fighting style and personality. I mean who the hell wants to see another goody-two-shoes-im-so-honourable-i'd-rather-die-than-kick-my-enemy-when-he's-down kind of main character. Gangryong knows he's not as strong as others in a straight fight and he's not afraid to get down and dirty to win. Thats what a fight is. Bare-knuckle brutality where anything goes for the sake of a win. True, he doesn't have an ounce of respect in himself, but thats what make him such an interesting character. Its this impudence of his that allows him to go against convention and gets him into all those insane situations where he gets to fight and improve. Hell, if he goes around bowing his head to everyone stronger or better than him, he won't get into even one of those fights you enjoy reading so much.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

IMO, the best fighting styles so far are Lightning Tiger's, Rud's, and the guy who got beat up by the level 8 chick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd still like to see how powerful Honse was in a flashback, and get an idea of what Shinra and Makihara can do.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 24, 2009)

^ you'll get a very gd idea of one those's abilities soon, a few chaps on i'd say


----------



## Snickers (Apr 24, 2009)

I now it's a bit early in the manga (manhwa) , but Ganryong needs a fucker powerup ,however before that somebody needs to check his ass big time. He needs a good rival to kick his ass, and he should've went practicing with that old comrade of his teacher. But he's really being an arrogant idiot. I do not mind arrogance, but I do mind idiocy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 24, 2009)

Could have been Guhoo, till we found out that he was mainly Rud's arch rival.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 24, 2009)

Kang is teh shit , but his random dog fighting style  will not save him everytime,he needs a real good fucking power up


----------



## Raviene (Apr 24, 2009)

a lot of you may not like his style but i do...


cant wait to see a dog fight DBZ STYLE  ... that would be the SHIT!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

wait so is this a supernatural manga, i couldnt tell from the op , if it was just one of the crazy fighting manga where the moves are hyped or if they actually use dragonballesque techs.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea. I guess you could classify it as supernatural. It's more of a fantasy shounen really.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 26, 2009)

It's sort of supernatural although it's not like DBZ or anything. It's martial arts supplemented with techniques using inner Ki.

Yeah.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

Think of it as Dragon Ball Part I, where Goku's already an adult, but still in training with Muten Roshi.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

But it's nothing like Dragonball. Kang's in a school and no-one's threatening to blow up the world.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

Technically, Son Goku was in a school, since he was apart of Muten Roshi's School of Martial Arts 

Otherwise, no one has to blow up the world for it to be like another manga. I was just giving off examples


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

Roshi never had a school IIRC. Krillen and Goku just conned him into teaching them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

It was a school, in a sense, if you want to call Kame House a school. Otherwise, you're right.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 26, 2009)

Best thing I have read in a while


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, the art for that panel is amazing. The mangaka's very talented.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Best thing I have read in a while



Dam i dont even remember readin that...


----------



## BVB (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah that mangaka really has a lot of talent and all of his women are hot, especially madoka!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 26, 2009)

Shinra is the coolest and best looking female!

That page is amazing by the way, I take it that it's from an untranslated chapter, looking forward to it.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 26, 2009)

^That page is from Gangyrong's fight against Eunhwa a few chapters back. One of the most enjoyable fights so far, imo.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm hoping Gangryong ''matures'' but doesn't turn into a douche with a heart of gold...but that's not likely anyway. He needs to lose his independent streak though, as he can't go on like this forever...

I'm just curious if he will be taken seriously by the rest of the characters, if he keeps being silly for the majority of the story... That wouldn't work at all, would basically mean zero character development..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> *Shinra is the coolest and best looking female!*
> 
> That page is amazing by the way, I take it that it's from an untranslated chapter, looking forward to it.



^ This            .

Besides Makihara Madoka.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 26, 2009)

Just started reading this yesterday, and I couldn't help but continue. It's damn good, and Vera is the best, then comes Madoka


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

awesome i will have to check this out, maybe along with toriko, i hadnt read any of this months nominations yet


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 26, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Shinra is the coolest and best looking female!
> 
> That page is amazing by the way, I take it that it's from an untranslated chapter, looking forward to it.


hmm is that the heavens riches girl ?? 

.
*Spoiler*: __ 



.if so i cant stand that bitch


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

Shinra>=Makihara>Vera


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2009)

IMO, Madoka and Vera are the best females in Veritas.

I'm not really a fan of shinra to be quite honest.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 27, 2009)

meh...cant stand most of the girls here but Madoka is tolerable

good thing most of them got huge racks


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 27, 2009)

Shinra is on good terms with Guhoo...

That alone decides her fate, and she's a bit too whiny... Madoka is great, and I never disliked Vera...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

It's her tits 

Shinra>>>>>Vera


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Makihara>>Shinra>=Vera



corrected it for you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Makihara>>>=Shinra>>>>>Vera


Yep            .


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

That's also good. 

I think i need a makihara set. :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Might make you one if you want 

Just give me manga panel to work with.


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Might make you one if you want
> 
> Just give me manga panel to work with.



awesome 

Mangapanels incoming per PM.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool beans


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 27, 2009)

Vera>Madoka>Shinra


----------



## Raviene (Apr 27, 2009)

Misako-san  ... oops wrong forum 


err yeah... Madoka-san>>>>Vera


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2009)

finally caught up with this, pretty good

and have to agree with ^ madoka is the best ; vera is a bitch, shinra is the type of person youd like to kick into an incinerator 

although i do find it a little ridiculous that so many of top fighters are female, that gives it to much of an ikki tousen vibe in addition to being ridiculous


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2009)

Makihara>>>>>>>>>>All 


And I guess Vera is okay but she's a bitch and a masochist. 


Shinra.............No comment


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok i've got to agree Madoka is the best ,2nd is Vera but Shinra it a total fucking biatch 





Here an upcoming pic:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2009)

I still haven't found a likeable character in this manga.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

Rud's fairly likeable.

So is Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 28, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Rud's fairly likeable.
> 
> So is Lightning Tiger.



Agreed. I find Honse to be really likeable too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

Outside of Honse, there's always Shinra pek


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Rud's fairly likeable.
> 
> So is Lightning Tiger.



You know I thought this was going to be a martial arts manga until I saw Lightning Tiger ki blast a tree.... needless to say Lightning Tiger is barely a character (he exist for the sole purpose of foreshadowing the main characters growth) let alone a likable character. Please tell me Rud is not the best this manga can do...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2009)

i just finished catching up to this manga it is really good. and i like the new girl Madoka she is cool.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 30, 2009)

Chapter 32 is out here.
Find all threads started by principito

Last Panel of this chapter, This Madang guy made me think of Lightning Tiger by the way he looked.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link

Madang or whatever is pretty cool


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2009)

good chapter madang looks strong


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 30, 2009)

Rud is the shit.
But so is guhoo.

Im so conflicted


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

Honse is the way to go


----------



## Oven (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow i thought no one else read this and I see 29 pages. Honse FTW.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 30, 2009)

Man Vera looks like she just needs some dick.


I read ahead and it looks like the mangaka had a similiar idea.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 30, 2009)

^Avoid raw spoilers no matter how vague they are, not everyone ''reads ahead'' -_-

It's not that hard to use spoiler tags-_-


----------



## Inugami (Apr 30, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> *Man Vera looks like she just needs some dick.*
> 
> 
> I read ahead and it looks like the mangaka had a similiar idea.



LOL well if I was a character of the manga I would help with that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably a lesbian, or too committed to the school to give a darn about boys


----------



## Random Member (May 1, 2009)

VeraxMadoka doesn't sound too bad of an idea...

Also, Madang is tough shit.


----------



## Nightwish (May 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Probably a lesbian, or too committed to the school to give a darn about boys



To me, it seemed like she felled in love with lighting Tiger after the electrical  beat down he gave her. Like I said in my earlier post, she is an masochist. 

Maybe later on she'll get her ass kick by maybe Gangryong and  her masochistness side we take over and she'll end up liking him too.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2009)

New kid is fuckin awesome!


----------



## Highgoober (May 1, 2009)

Getting his ass kicked for once, this is what he needs.

I can see him winning in the clash of arms though, or at least forcing a draw.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2009)

So based on this encounter, Kang's level 7?


----------



## Highgoober (May 1, 2009)

Kang doesn't care about what level he is 

He's fighting on par with around that level though, he's still got a ways to go before he's anywhere near the top.


----------



## Jicksy (May 1, 2009)

kang almost had another dog fight goin on  i guess that 3rd guys got more of a cool head... or rather, had a chance to see what kang was made of... thats why he backed off, the cheater


----------



## Raviene (May 1, 2009)

i think the new kids at least level 8

Kang's level is of no importance...as long as it turns into a DOG FIGHT he'd fuckin win

cant wait for this to turn into a DOG FIGHT!!! i'm just sick n' tired of all these flashy kung fu moves...i just want to see another beatdown!!!

*RANT:*
i don't get why others have been calling Kang a cheater when almost *EVERYONE* has been infused w/ Artificial Ki...he's got the purest Ki as far as I'm concerned and who ever said that there were rules in a fight!! its a friggin fight people!!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

Nice chap, very good fight and i hope in the next one be cooler!Beatdown ftw, Kang will beat the shit of him,if this fight turn into a dog one


----------



## Proxy (May 1, 2009)

Gangryong's style of fighting is to my liking. It's fusing what LT taught him with his own brand of fighting. These matches keep getting better and better.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

about the Madoka and Vera thing, i believe that Madoka hides something from her,that's why she wants her to continue as she has,maybe she has some new ''friends'' to help her or deceive her,don't know something like that,she seems except from fucking hot,  also very tricky


----------



## Majeh (May 1, 2009)

Raviene said:


> *i think the new kids at least level 8
> *
> Kang's level is of no importance...as long as it turns into a DOG FIGHT he'd fuckin win
> 
> ...


I think he stated himself he was level 7.

Im hoping Kang has a new move to use against madang, if not its lookin like hes about to get handled.


----------



## BVB (May 1, 2009)

Madoka is a crafty little hot bitch


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2009)

Svenno said:


> ^Avoid raw spoilers no matter how vague they are, not everyone ''reads ahead'' -_-
> 
> It's not that hard to use spoiler tags-_-


You nuts?  This 'plot' is paper thin and translucent.  You are reading this for the action, dialogue, and poses.  You are not being amazed by such a deep, winding tale of epic.


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2009)

I don't disagree, but it's just a matter of preference... I don't like spoilers in general. Although he didn't say anything important to the story.. Besides it's completely unecessary to post things happening ahead, to people who may not want to know. I'll find out eventually anyway.. so why ruin the small surprise even in a story with paper thin plot?

Or are you going to call me nuts for this as well?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

Iron21 said:


> To me, it seemed like she felled in love with lighting Tiger after the electrical  beat down he gave her. Like I said in my earlier post, she is an masochist.
> 
> Maybe later on she'll get her ass kick by maybe Gangryong and  her masochistness side we take over and she'll end up liking him too.



More than likely, yes, thinking of him as being just like Lighting Tiger. 



Darth Ruin said:


> New kid is fuckin awesome!



Noice set you have thar 



Roka said:


> Getting his ass kicked for once, this is what he needs.
> 
> I can see him winning in the clash of arms though, or at least forcing a draw.



You don't see much of the main characters getting their asses handed to them in the manga. Makes them better IMO.


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2009)

I just hope he will ''evolve'' aim to become something more than simply ''stronger'' it gets redundant after a while...


----------



## Wuzzman (May 1, 2009)

Svenno said:


> I just hope he will ''evolve'' aim to become something more than simply ''stronger'' it gets redundant after a while...



you mean now?


----------



## Reincarnation (May 1, 2009)

Roka said:


> Getting his ass kicked for once, this is what he needs.
> 
> I can see him winning in the clash of arms though, or at least forcing a draw.


who the main charater ???

...IMO the only person in this manga that needs to be beat to pulp is vera i really just cant stand her character for some reason


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

Vera's already had her ass kicked, by Lightning Tiger


----------



## Reincarnation (May 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera's already had her ass kicked, by Lightning Tiger


 does she have any battle wounds from that fight ???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> does she have any battle wounds from that fight ???



Read chapter 21.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Read chapter 21.


are you sure that mark is still there ???

..i remember thier being a chapter with vera in the shower *(though i dont know which exactly)* was the mark still thier


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

Can't recall, but as of her getting her ass kicked, twas in chapter 21.


----------



## Raviene (May 2, 2009)

Svenno said:


> I just hope he will ''evolve'' aim to become something more than simply ''stronger'' it gets redundant after a while...



he will evolve alright........





into the most badass harem collector 

he'd have the most wicked collection of bitches in the history of manga/manwha (w/c is quite scary come to think of it )


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2009)

^I think people get it...



Raviene said:


> he will evolve alright........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that's true
He just needs some rings around each womans neck now, starting with Madoka


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the links meh, may the force be with ya  xd


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2009)

Raw spoilers leads to the dark side of the force...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

U mean something like this??




*Spoiler*: __ 







 xd


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2009)

argh. You people should stop posting spoilers everywhere. I really don't want to click on them.


----------



## Yammy (May 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> argh. You people should stop posting spoilers everywhere. I really don't want to click on them.



yeah that's why I stopped visiting this thread.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> argh. You people should stop posting spoilers everywhere. I really don't want to click on them.




haha,wtf?i think i wrote something,it was kinda huge i think ,it's ur fault mate if u have clicked on it,no one pressure u to do it


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2009)

I didn't click anything. I just dislike the presence of spoilers in this thread.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

hahaha , SPOILERS ARE EVERYWHERE,JUST DEAL WITH IT!!   xd


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2009)

I'd say your sig is a bit on the big side Mido.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> haha,wtf?i think i wrote something,it was kinda huge i think ,it's ur fault mate if u have clicked on it,no one pressure u to do it



Too bad that Veritas doesn't have its own manga section


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

too bad


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2009)

Not really, the laugh will just be on you when a mod tells you to make your sig smaller when they actually notice how big it is.

But whatev, moving on


----------



## ATY (May 4, 2009)

Ban Mido what manga is your set from it looks epic


----------



## x_danny_x (May 7, 2009)

this Madoka girl,  she reminds me of Orihime with the looks though unlike Orihime she can fight and not a healer.


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

how can madoka (hotness and awesomeness) remind you of failhime?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2009)

She doesn't, since Makihara has better features, and hair.


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

yeah right, that's like saying strawberries (madoka) remind you of broccoli (orihime).

btw i hate broccoli


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2009)

Shinra reminds me of watermelons


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shinra reminds me of watermelons



I see what you did there


----------



## Nightwish (May 7, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> this Madoka girl,  she reminds me of Orihime with the looks though unlike Orihime she can fight and not a healer.



I Don't hate orihime but no just no! 


Makihara>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>orihime


Don't  compare orihime kurosaki-kuning ass to Makihara. 






Good day to you sir.


----------



## Majeh (May 7, 2009)

Makihara is > Orihime but with the perfect chance id have both of them.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 7, 2009)

Madoka>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Inoue,but Yoruichi or Nel(adult form)>>Madoka


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

Gyangrong....kun?


----------



## Sasuke (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link, great cover. 

I'm loving this fight so far.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the link pal


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2009)

Gangryoung, hell of a fighter. You'd think he'd have been put down already


----------



## Lusankya (May 7, 2009)

Nice chapter.


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 7, 2009)

werd. <3

Our boards always come through with the goods.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 7, 2009)

a question from the raw of volume 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought someone mentioned that Gangryoung was a pro but he lost to some very feminine looking dude that has features of Vera.  is that her Brother?

even so,  Gangryoung still has ways to go.   also what was that altercation between Madoka and him after she got defeated by that obsessed lover of Vera?   She was about to flip him before being shocked out cold again.   It is almost as Gangryoung didnt have control of his power there and it reacted on his own.







oh and Madoka does look like Orihime,  they both have big boobs, similar hair styles, in love with the main character...good bodies and again beutiful big boobs...SO THERE.....just admit, the truth will set you free


----------



## Jicksy (May 7, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> a question from the raw of volume 8
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



cant be her brother, although hes an old companion perhaps? he seemed interesting enough.

gangryoung didnt seem to have done that shock treatment by accident, it looked like he knew what he was doing...


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

I really like the art of this author, the character look always awesome and the fight-scenes are very well done. 

And this fight gang again evolves and gets stronger.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> Madoka>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Inoue,but Yoruichi or Nel(adult form)>>Madoka



i would change that to nel and soi fong, but i mostly agree


----------



## tgre (May 8, 2009)

I fucking hate this fight.

I really want Gangryong to LOSE a fight so he can smarten up and not be a fucking prick.

I mean, I get that he's the underdog and he doesn't give a darn about authority... but he's beaten 2 fucking level 7s with dogfight tactics.

That too, he doesn't fight like he has respect for the other guy which is just totally bullshit.

He's just an A-grade asshole and right now, I like absolutely everyone else in this manga (INCLUDING Eunhwa Lee) over the main character.

Even Guhoo has a fucking personality.

Main character is just getting supremely godded by the mangaka. And this chapter was just ridiculous, I know most guys are going: "HAHAHA OMG I LOVE HIM HE GOT UP AFTER FOUR TIMES OF GETTING KNOCKED DOWN AND BEATEN THE SHIT OUT OF BUT HE GOT UP AGAIN AGAINST A BLACK BELT LEVEL TECHNIQUE BY SOMEONE WHO PROBABLY HAS A BIGGER AND BETTER BUILD AGAINST HIM"

No.

He gets back up, puts on his plot cape and fucks everyone up.

Ma Gangryong by day, Plotman by night.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Thanks for the link, great cover.
> 
> I'm loving this fight so far.





Ban_Mido said:


> thanks for the link pal





Svenno said:


> Good man Darth... good man





NAM said:


> thanks for the link





Cyclone248i said:


> werd. <3
> 
> Our boards always come through with the goods.



I love you guys too. pek


----------



## tgre (May 8, 2009)

Its hilarious how he comes in as a fucking rookie in this fucking manga. I was actually expecting him to be on par with a level 4 at BEST right about now.

No, what does he do within a few chapters of enrolling in a school? He beats a level 7 fighter right after we're exposed to Guhoo attaining level 9.

Yep good work plot holes. Good work indeed.

I love the story, art and character design of all but the main. I really want to have him not only lose, but lose and be an inch away from death. I want to see fear so he can actually be a rational character people can relate to.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Don't pop your buttons. He'll lose soon enough. The next chapter "Explosion of Will" should make that rather apparent.


----------



## Highgoober (May 8, 2009)

Isn't Guhoo's Iron Spirit at level 11 or something?

I'm pretty sure that's what Rud said about it after we saw Guhoo beat the robot.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

No. Guhoo was level 11. His Iron Spirit was simply mastered. That's it.


----------



## Highgoober (May 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> No. Guhoo was level 11. His Iron Spirit was simply mastered. That's it.



Kindly looks like it says "Iron Spirit 11th Star Level"

*discountchecks*

But yeah, my question was more in response to Tgre saying Guhoo had only achieved level 9 but I thought it said he had attained level 11.

So yeah.


----------



## Raviene (May 8, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I fucking hate this fight.
> 
> I really want Gangryong to LOSE a fight so he can smarten up and not be a fucking prick.
> 
> ...



i guess you're the type that likes flashy kung fu moves eh...i don't get it why you call him a prick...his style is what he got from fighting in the streets (a style suited for survival is what i think ) 

and the fact that he's the only one who is not roided and also refusing to be roided...isn't that a commendable trait when he knows that everyone around him is getting powerups out of nowhere

oh yeah...getting stunned against a dogfight specialist...not good...BRING ON THE PAIN!!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 8, 2009)

Kang's fighting style (street fight) and generally the combination of different moves are my fav,cuz u don't know what moves he will do next and the most important,if u are a true fighter survive in the laws of the street,Bring it on Bitch!


----------



## Highgoober (May 8, 2009)

He's obviously meant to have crazy endurance as several people have commented on and I don't mind him keeping up with higher levels through dog fighting and general ass hattery but he needs to lose against someone in a real fight just for him to grow.


----------



## Lusankya (May 8, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Its hilarious how he comes in as a fucking rookie in this fucking manga. I was actually expecting him to be on par with a level 4 at BEST right about now.
> 
> No, what does he do within a few chapters of enrolling in a school? He beats a level 7 fighter right after we're exposed to Guhoo attaining level 9.
> 
> ...



Look, we read this manga because we enjoy it. If Gangryong really screws up your reading experience that much, you shouldn't keep forcing yourself to read it and then get all worked up about how this issue or that character pisses you off. There really is nothing you can do to influence the plot progression of the manga short of going to Korea and threatening him at gun-point. 

So, my suggestion is either take the whole package as it is or don't. You will save yourself further grief and save us from reading posts filled with so much anger and irritation.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Roka said:


> Kindly looks like it says "Iron Spirit 11th Star Level"
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I'm still pretty sure that it means Guhoo is level 11. Not his Iron Spirit. Because he just pwned a level 10 robot. So that wouldn't put him at level 9 for sure.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I fucking hate this fight.
> 
> I really want Gangryong to LOSE a fight so he can smarten up and not be a fucking prick.
> 
> ...




Too bad that getting his ass kicked by Guhoo did the job, or technically it did, with him trying to learn the Electric Yo-Yo.


----------



## Agmaster (May 8, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i guess you're the type that likes flashy kung fu moves eh...i don't get it why you call him a prick...his style is what he got from fighting in the streets (a style suited for survival is what i think )


Why?  Are you serious?   If I were fighting the main character (as any of these three) I would break his knees and elbows and laugh and leave.  He isn't a great fighter, his opponents are just dumbed down by the author.


Darth Ruin said:


> Don't pop your buttons. He'll lose soon enough. The next chapter "Explosion of Will" should make that rather apparent.



Not convincing enough.  He needs to lose with his opponent having a clear cut advantage and not all this resolve bullshit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 8, 2009)

Thank God it's not like Fairy Tail where the protagonist always pulls out a win when the match is clearly in the antagonist's favor. Otherwise, Kang needs to have his ass throw'd back into the ground, and learn from it, grow stronger, learn more abilities/techs, and then some.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thank God it's not like Fairy Tail where the *protagonist always pulls out a win when the match is clearly in the antagonist's favor. *



Say what ?


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 8, 2009)

Anyone else think a scenery change is imminent?

I doubt this entire series will take place at the school (even though most of the flashbacks are still there >.<)

Can a RAW Reader enlighten us a biiiit to where we're headed?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 8, 2009)

just wait and see don't be impatient ,if u want read the raws in mangahelpers and see  what's  happening


----------



## Reincarnation (May 9, 2009)

Cyclone248i said:


> Anyone else think a scenery change is imminent?
> 
> I doubt this entire series will take place at the school (even though most of the flashbacks are still there >.<)
> 
> Can a RAW Reader enlighten us a biiiit to where we're headed?


i thought about the same thing when i first started reading but now adays i doubt that we will this since  this manga is just tengo tenge but with actuall concept 

so most of the fight will probably be around a bunch of fancy building that we've never seen before in the area of the school 

but i do pray that we get a training arc at some sota ancient temple or something lol


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 9, 2009)

Lol at you guys complainig about Gangyrong never losing.


----------



## Raviene (May 9, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Lol at you guys complainig about Gangyrong never losing.



yeah...im also wondering why they want him to lose when he was beaten by a lot of shitty fighters when he first came to that school  

and well..according to those rotten spoilers he's gonna lose soon but as for now he should just go  and beat the crap out of his opponents


----------



## x_danny_x (May 9, 2009)

i like Gangyrong the way he is,  hope this personality of his never changes.   it is twist that you see a protagonist with a personality like this.  

i like how he has no fear and though he may jump the gun he does learn and improves on his mistakes.  even analyzing his foes fighting tactics

also it is not he just wins all of his fights and pulls a win out of his ass.  he has been defeated by Vera and toyed with  when he fought against Rud.    and right now just being defeated by the 3rd guy he is facing with.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 9, 2009)

So I'm catching up on these series, and I have about 8 more until I get to Chapter 33. But does anyone know where I can read the RAWs?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Kizaru (May 9, 2009)

To read or not to read.  Any awesome characters I can wank to? :[


----------



## Hiroshi (May 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link removed


Cool. Do you know of any I can view online though? I'm trying not to dl stuff before I get my new laptop.


Kizaru said:


> To read or not to read.  Any awesome characters I can wank to? :[


Well I just had a fangasm over Rud. So yes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

You will liek Gu Honse 

Nah, not that I know of, other than Mangahelpers, possibly. 
these positions


----------



## wiplok (May 9, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Cool. Do you know of any I can view online though? I'm trying not to dl stuff before I get my new laptop.



Neji: JESUS CHRIST I'M GONNA DIE!
Kakashi: I guess i have to save these chumps again...


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2009)

So I just read the first volume of this..

And does it get any better? Like a lot better?

The main character is just going with the flow to all this random stuff happening to him and it's uninteresting to see him have no real motivation.


----------



## Darth (May 11, 2009)

Gene said:


> So I just read the first volume of this..
> 
> And does it get any better? Like a lot better?
> 
> The main character is just going with the flow to all this random stuff happening to him and it's uninteresting to see him have no real motivation.



Yeah it gets better.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know where to find any good_ Veritas_ fanart?


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2009)

Doesn't really get better.   Then again I'm a fan of smiling masks and tired of characters with resolve powered endurance.  .....man fuck Vera.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Anyone know where to find any good_ Veritas_ fanart?



Your guess is a good as mine. 



Agmaster said:


> Doesn't really get better.   Then again I'm a fan of smiling masks and tired of characters with resolve powered endurance.  .....man fuck Vera.





:ho


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2009)

Ah, thought so. I keep telling myself to ask my more fluent in Korean friends to give me a Korean site like 'devinart' where I can look up some images. I tried searching images in Korean on Korean Google and some other Korean search engines but there wasn't anything special. It's also very hard because I can't read or write Korean as well as I can hear it. /wishes I continued going to Korean school....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

Wait, I actually found some. 



Diceman


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2009)

Sweet deal. Seems like mostly manga colorings of pages, but I still like it as that's the biggest picture size I've seen of them thus far. Thanks!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2009)

*Points below*



Darth Nihilus said:


> You will liek Gu Honse
> 
> Nah, not that I know of, other than Mangahelpers, possibly.
> this pic


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 12, 2009)

i want to read after VOLUME 8!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Then read it


----------



## Nightfall (May 13, 2009)

Shouldn't be too long until chapter 34 is released...


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then read it




volume 9 is out then?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Ah, I read his post wrong 

I have no idea, I thought he said that he wanted to read volume 8. As for Volume 9 raws, I have no idea.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2009)

I've just learned Veritas is a monthly manhwa.

The more you know...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Speaking of Manhwa, read Wild School, pretty cool story bro.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ah, I read his post wrong
> 
> I have no idea, I thought he said that he wanted to read volume 8. As for Volume 9 raws, I have no idea.



lol, I thought that was the case. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I went and asked the scantaltors directly. I have achieved contact and can now pretty much ask them anything at any time.

Oh yeah I'm good.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 14, 2009)

do u know how much volumes are out?btw


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2009)

RAWs? I have no idea but I'll find out for you. off the top of my head I think there's only 8 out though..


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 14, 2009)

great meh,thanks!


----------



## Gene (May 14, 2009)

*[helz0ne] Veritas - Ch. 34*


----------



## hehey (May 14, 2009)

I guess Madoka's not the only person who you cant comfortably shake hands with eh?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

Time for a new set methinks. 
Here is the thread

:ho


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 14, 2009)

Anybody else thin "roll credits" After that last attack?

I was pretty sure the dude was a corpse.


----------



## Gene (May 14, 2009)

Glad what's his face lost for once. His attitude was starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## tgre (May 15, 2009)

^ His attitude was starting to get on my nerves 6-7 chapters ago.

I was overjoyed when his ass got royally owned this chapter.

His ass was kicked so hard he got lodged in the ceiling 

Cheapest tactic ever, forcing a handshake from the other guy and then going in for the punch. This guy is just a run off the mill delinquent-type henchman.

But great chapter was great.


----------



## tgre (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Darth (May 15, 2009)

You better be happy tGre. You have any idea what I went through to make Kang lose?


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> Glad what's his face lost for once. His attitude was starting to get on my nerves.


See, I still don't understand how people can say that Gangryong "lost for once." 

Dude been getting his ass kicked since the beginning of the manhwa, as matter of fact there was alot of people who was complaining that he was getting his ass kicked to much at the beginning.


tGre teh Disleksik said:


> ^ His attitude was starting to get on my nerves 6-7 chapters ago.
> 
> I was overjoyed when his ass got royally owned this chapter.
> 
> ...



His attitude has been the same since the first chapter if you can't stand his attitude now you sure won't be able to stand it in future chapters.

Also again, his fighting style has been like that since the beginning. His fighting style  is dog/dirty, I just call it winning by any means necessary 

imo, I think his attitude is great because it's different for what we get from other main leads in other manhwa/mangas. 




btw, great chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 15, 2009)

someone make some cool Kang sets Now!!!


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2009)

Where's Nihilus when you need him!


----------



## Highgoober (May 15, 2009)

I fucking love the art in this, shit's so good.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 15, 2009)

Damn, _Veritas_ and _Soul Eater_ scans both out today!  *goes to read _Veritas_ after _Soul Eater_*


----------



## Nightfall (May 15, 2009)

Well it was about time... I don't think this will change his attitude at all^^
I get the feeling reading this manga volume by volume is a lot more enjoyable though...


----------



## Raviene (May 15, 2009)

I for one am not bitching about his attitude...I'd never want his attitude to change


he's just doing everything in his power to keep up w/ these *CHEAP and ARTIFICIALLY EMPOWERED FRAUDS* you call fighters while being pure and true to himself...and i applaud him for this!!!


----------



## Majeh (May 15, 2009)

I feel that once Gangryong gets really strong and has mastered EOTL to a level that he would be able to keep up with Lightning Tiger for like 20 mins , then i think he would only fight dirty if the person was stronger than him. Other than that i dont c him going to shake hands with a kid and just electrocuting him on the spot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Where's Nihilus when you need him!



Here, why 



Roka said:


> I fucking love the art in this, shit's so good.



I ager with this post.



Ban_Mido said:


> someone make some cool Kang sets Now!!!



Might do that later. 



Iron21 said:


> See, I still don't understand how people can say that Gangryong "lost for once."
> 
> Dude been getting his ass kicked since the beginning of the manhwa, as matter of fact there was alot of people who was complaining that he was getting his ass kicked to much at the beginning.
> 
> ...



No one's saying that. This time he had his ass heavily kicked to the point that he really wants to do something about it, revenge, etc. Like the kicker that would make him want to become even stronger, train, and possibly not act like such a prick thinking that he's going to win each fight he's in.


----------



## Random Member (May 15, 2009)

Life Wish ain't no joke....Gangryong got fucked up.


I thought Kang looked exactly like Zac Efron the moment I saw him.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 18, 2009)

this freakin move is so powerful


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2009)

Meh, Gangryong will prolly get back up and beat the shit out of him .


----------



## Goodfellow (May 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Meh, Gangryong will prolly get back up and beat the shit out of him .



Get back down. He'd have to get back down


----------



## Freija (May 18, 2009)

Oh right, he's in the ceiling.


----------



## Nightfall (May 18, 2009)

Would be funny if they had to treat him in the ceiling... if he got stuck or something:=)
but I think he's down for now, son needs to train some more


----------



## tgre (May 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Oh right, he's in the ceiling.



I laughed so hard at this comment.

I'm beginning to feel that I'll develop some sort of a Love/Hate relationship with Gangryong.

I mean, I hate him now, but I think I'll come to accept him sooner or later.

I still can't stand his dirty/dog tricks, but I think it's nice that the mangaka has made a change in the main lead for once. But if they continue calling Gangryong an "underdog" and he continues to win fights fighting "dirty" or in "dogfights" then something's going to be fucked up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

man i want to see some more of the womenz, you can show gangryong getting his ass kicked later


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

madoka and vera ,yeah!


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

The lack of Shinra is depressing


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

I ager with Phoenix


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I ager with Phoenix



omg butchered my name


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

I was thinking of the mod at the time 

I meant to say Fenix :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

wtf?where is 35???no chap this week?


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

helz0ne hasn't released it yet.

But the minute they do, I'll post DL links here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

4.5 - 5.0 Excellent score. 
Clyde Langer


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

Silly. The chapter hasn't been released yet.

It's not on that link.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

It wasn't meant to be 

Just showing the rating that the manhwa got.


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

HELL YEAH! Madoka's gonna fight next chapter 

I'm so excited.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Even while knocked the fuck out he still has EOTL going. Fucking boss.


----------



## Highgoober (May 22, 2009)

Entered the school already around a level 4, I think this explains why he was able to fight against people evenly so quickly. Also lol unconcious EOTL, I'm glad he actually did lose though. Hopefully this drives him to actually become stronger and not be such a cunt to pretty much everyone.

Can't wait to see the new guy fight, should be awesome.


----------



## Random Member (May 22, 2009)

For a moment there I feared Gangryong was about to get up for some more punishment. I'm looking forward to seeing Chun fight. Also, <3 young Madoka.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 22, 2009)

Damn.

Madoka's expression all around rape. <3


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2009)

Dam I love this Manga and the art is fucking outstanding, I am certain they will make an anime for this as all these fights would rock in an animation format.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

this is the wish from all of us


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

Do they make animes from mahnwas?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

Black god(aka kurokami) is  a Manhwa , and this year it was animated,i think also it's on season 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

If they do make an anime out of it, leave out filler material. Kills most series


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

^100% agreed


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2009)

Manhwa's don't normally become animes unfortunately... regardless check how the wikipage i made a while ago Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

That page has been made, from what I recall 

Are there anymore works from Yoon Joon-Sik?


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2009)

> That page has been made, from what I recall
> 
> Are there anymore works from Yoon Joon-Sik?



:| made by me you mean check the page history, nah I don't think Yoon has any other projects this might be his only one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Ah, I see now. And tis a shame. He could come out with more titles, would love to see more.


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

He really should continue after finishing Veritas.

His art is magnificient.


----------



## hehey (May 22, 2009)

So Madoka dragged Guesong around the school in a bloody pulp just because he shook her hand the wrong way....... what a bitch...


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

hehey said:


> So Madoka dragged Guesong around the school in a bloody pulp just because he shook her hand the wrong way....... what a bitch...



what an awesome woman.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

She is da best


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 22, 2009)

He was probably one of those guys who inappropriately feels womens hands ;o

Needless to say, she set him straight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

Karotte said:


> what an awesome woman.


 

Madoka > Shinra > Vera


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Madoka > Shinra > Vera



Your doin' it rite.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 22, 2009)

yardplay faction is the best traditional art seen yet


----------



## Fenix (May 22, 2009)

Is my Shinra back yet


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2009)

I'll give it a few chapters till we see her again, depending on how long the fight between Makihara and Guesong will last.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 23, 2009)

35 chapters and still haven't found a likeable character. Is this manga suppose to sell me boobs and ki attacks?


----------



## Yammy (May 23, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> 35 chapters and still haven't found a likeable character. Is this manga suppose to sell me boobs and ki attacks?



Any male doesn't like Honse is pure unadulterated homosexual. :ho


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2009)

I'm looking forward to some of Madoka's  "I'm going to rape you " faces that is coming up.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2009)

RAW Spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Madoka loses


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

any chapter with madoka is a good chapter, although her naivety is alittle annoying


----------



## Raviene (May 23, 2009)

whoa!!!...unconscious EOTL...so once he reaches a certain level of mastery its possible that stopping his heart ain't gonna stop him since he could very well resuscitate himself (eg. Enel from one piece )

Madoka seems to be becoming the most likable girl out of the bunch...w/c is a good thing since most girls here are bitches...............w/ huge racks


----------



## Wuzzman (May 23, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Any male doesn't like Honse is pure unadulterated homosexual. :ho



How is it my fault the best character this manga has to offer is a plot device....and besides Honse is bisexual...


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> How is it my fault the best character this manga has to offer is a plot device....*and besides Honse is bisexual*...



Wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2009)

hehey said:


> So Madoka dragged Guesong around the school in a bloody pulp just because he shook her hand the wrong way....... what a bitch...



She is probably going to get owned now, Guesong has probably gotten a shit load stronger since his been in training for a year. I mean it wouldn?t make sense for him to go back for a fight if he felt he wasn?t at least he equal or stronger now. Or I might be wrong and she is just going to bitch slap him all over school again, either way get ready for some building breaking fight.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2009)

Hey anyone familiar with making Avatars and Sigs? If so can someone sort me out with a lightning tiger avi and sig..


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> RAW Spoiler
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't remind me!


----------



## hehey (May 23, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> How is it my fault the best character this manga has to offer is a plot device....


that has nothing to do with his likeability.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 23, 2009)

Iron21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fair enough. We can't have her being Top Dog. Besides, least the dude's cool ...side from that fact that he had the stones to beat Madoka TT-TT


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> 35 chapters and still haven't found a likeable character. Is this manga suppose to sell me boobs and ki attacks?


 
Then why are you still reading it? If you think it's that bad and is lacking, then read something else. 



Tempproxy said:


> Hey anyone familiar with making Avatars and Sigs? If so can someone sort me out with a lightning tiger avi and sig..


 
Give me something to work with and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 23, 2009)

So I peeked at Vol 6-8 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Drunk Madoka in Gangryong's room


----------



## Goodfellow (May 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then why are you still reading it? If you think it's that bad and is lacking, then read something else.



Because some people approach reading like gimps approach whips?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Because some people approach reading like gimps approach whips?


 
I have no comment on that


----------



## Fenton (May 23, 2009)

Where are you guys reading the RAWs? 



Yammy said:


> Any male doesn't like Honse is pure unadulterated homosexual. :ho



Superman's afraid to tug on Honse's cape.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 25, 2009)

go in mangahelpers ,they have raws until 8 volume


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2009)

I think it should be allowed to read the manga and still criticize/bitch without being asked ''why are you still reading it?''. I often keep reading mangas I find a tad annoying, because I'm hoping it could improve on some areas, like introduce new characters or plotlines, whatever really... 

Every thread doesn't have to be a place of worship^^

That being said, I don't have any huge problems with Veritas...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

chap 36

LINKIES



enjoy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> chap 36
> 
> LINKIES
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, but I usually read mine online.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

reading online is also good ,nevermind


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Nah, no problem. Good to have both for those that would rather download and/or read online.


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2009)

Gracias for the links 

Colour pages, awesome. *reads*


----------



## Majeh (May 28, 2009)

Loved the color pages in this. Im getting excited just thinking of the upcoming fight.


----------



## Lusankya (May 28, 2009)

That's one cool speech by Lightning Tiger. At this rate, Gangryong is going to become a real monster

Also, I'm keeping my fingers' crossed for the slight possiblity that Honse will regain his powers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Glad to be seeing more of Shinra this time around 

As for Honse, would like to see just how powerful he was to have been the third strongest at Reunion, and to see how Kang will progress as a fighter and student.


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2009)

Cyclone248i said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. We can't have her being Top Dog. Besides, least the dude's cool ...side from that fact that he had the stones to beat Madoka TT-TT


The fuck ever.  The aftermath of this fight is what makes me displeased.  Because I LIKED that character.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 29, 2009)

Kang will be a tough one mothafucka after his loss


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2009)

Chapter was awesome. Anyone else see that bigass dent in the wall?

Silly gangryong.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 29, 2009)

next chaps are gonna be freakin awsome


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2009)

I can't wait. I gotta go join Helz0ne so I can read this faster.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 29, 2009)

i hope they can make some  double special chaps someday


----------



## x_danny_x (May 29, 2009)

hehey said:


> So Madoka dragged Guesong around the school in a bloody pulp just because he shook her hand the wrong way....... what a bitch...




was it explain what " he shooked her the wrong way" means?   did he do something perverted?


also on the raws, spoilers, do not click if you dont want to be spoiled


*Spoiler*: __ 



did Vera killed Guesong in the end? there is some guy that looks like him sitting with Vera and others afterwards.  could be a clone of his since he was able to do some shadow clones like in Naruto





hmm,  Madoka says she is going to fight Rud,  right now how strong is Rud?  he was a weakling and he came this far,  I think he will be the one to defeat Vera while Gangryong will handle the true masters at work.  Vera doesnt seem like a unchangeable villain, so i think she will get an ass kicking and will change her ways.

still i dont like her and i will be praying for her death.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 29, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> was it explain what " he shooked her the wrong way" means?   did he do something perverted?



No, it hasn't been explained. But I'm interpreted it as if it meant he tried to pull the same trick that Gangryong did in his latest fight


----------



## Tempproxy (May 29, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> was it explain what " he shooked her the wrong way" means?   did he do something perverted?
> 
> 
> also on the raws, spoilers, do not click if you dont want to be spoiled
> ...



Rud is preety badass and is one of the top fighters but Vera is in another league. I wonder how strong Yumi is or should I say how strong she was because from the sounds of things she seems to be in a bad state.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 29, 2009)

well i meant in the future,  right now Rud became strong and from reading the chapter with him and Madoka,  it seems he is being given the background and build up to be someone to take over Vera's position.  

though ofcourse i thought it would be Gangryong but it seems the manghwa has other people pulling the strings from outside the school and it Lighting Tiger along with Gangryong generally want to be free and do their own thing.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 30, 2009)

ive been wondering about this but do you guys think that shinra is a reuion made fighter or an traditional arts fighter ???

i personally think that she fire dragons student


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2009)

Woah! There is much more Veritas supporters than I first thought if only everyone knew how great Veritas is.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 30, 2009)

Veritas is up to a reaaaaly good start. theres not too many chapters yet but in time im guessing this will be a super hit once it becomes more known.

i think korean manga's are absolutely awesome along with japaneese ones ^^


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 30, 2009)

i have to admit some manhwas are equal or should i say better than mangas i know


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2009)

good chapter the next few will be good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> ive been wondering about this but do you guys think that shinra is a reuion made fighter or an traditional arts fighter ???
> 
> i personally think that she fire dragons student


 
I'm thinking traditional, unless there's someone who wants to spoil it with raw information 

My favorite besides Madoka.


----------



## Random Member (May 30, 2009)

Is that Shinra on the bike in the beginning?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 31, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> ive been wondering about this but do you guys think that shinra is a reuion made fighter or an traditional arts fighter ???
> 
> i personally think that she fire dragons student



Reunion made fighter with quite a few traditional tricks she's stolen from former boyfriends.


----------



## Lusankya (May 31, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Reunion made fighter with quite a few traditional tricks she's stolen from former boyfriends.



Nothing like a cold-hearted bitch to make my heart go racing


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

I actually don't like Shinra. 

Madoka and Vera are far superior IMO


----------



## Lusankya (May 31, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I actually don't like Shinra.
> 
> Madoka and Vera are far superior IMO



Each to their own, but one things for sure, this guy sure can draw babes. Always amazes me how a drawn character can be made so attractive


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 31, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I actually don't like Shinra.
> 
> Madoka and Vera are far superior IMO





Madoka and Vera>>>>>>>Shinra,with ease


----------



## Reincarnation (May 31, 2009)

hmm well heres another question who do yoiu guys agree with more the traditional artist or the reunion i personaly dont like reunion since for one Veras a *BITCH* beyond belief and also because i feel that they as a whole are way to cocky and pay no respect towards the people that made it possible for them too be where they are now which is a real turn off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Vera is more of a masochist than an bitch. Hell, Shinra's a bitch, but I lieks her the most


----------



## Fenix (May 31, 2009)

People who don't like Shinra are just in denial

Prove me wrong


----------



## Reincarnation (May 31, 2009)

shinras the second biggest bitch of the series


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Fenix said:


> People who don't like Shinra are just in denial
> 
> Prove me wrong


 
Haha I ager with this post


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Madoka and Vera>>>>>>>Shinra,with ease


You sir are correct. 


Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera is more of a masochist than an bitch. Hell, Shinra's a bitch, but I like her the most


lol, how is Vera a masochist?


Fenix said:


> People who don't like Shinra are just in denial
> 
> Prove me wrong


*looks at below quote* 

But seriously, You saw what she did to that poor bastard. Stealing Sacred Arts from unsuspecting guys. I can't like a girl who pulls off shit like that.


Reincarnation said:


> shinra's the second biggest bitch of the series



Really? Who's the biggest bitch then? I always attributed that title to Shinra.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 1, 2009)

Shinra utilized her considerable feminine wiles and played a few guys mercilessly, who obviously fell for her hard. After getting what she wanted, she tossed them aside like rag dolls. She knows she's attractive, she knows what she wants and she is willing to do whatever it takes to achieve it. She's a cold-hearted bitch, and that is probably why she's also so hot. Its the all about the package


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 1, 2009)

i like shinra for some reason,  dont know why but i do.  i think she is going to betray Vera at some point, she is cold hearted enough to do it.   though i believe one day she is going to bite more than she could shew and her mouth is going to land her deep water someone.

Madoka seems to be a candidate to do something against her since Shinra truly has a huge hatred against her.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 1, 2009)

Shinra is gonna die in the end ,minor characters are usually going for a walk in the recycle bin (it's good for the manga)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> lol, how is Vera a masochist?


 
You didn't see her crying as if she had a thing for Lightning Tiger reminiscing after one of her losses after he kicked her ass so bad? 

lol


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 1, 2009)

Vera a masochist eh? Never thought of it that way

Anyway, Vera is a pretty interesting character methinks. Shinra is a mean ass bitch, but Vera is almost resembles a reasonable authority figure. She's cold and stern, but I wouldn't call her unfair.

Gangryong though she's treating unfairly because of personal issues

There will be loving though


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Loving 

For some reason, I lol'd

Shinra


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Shinra's great....so long as you realize she's a conniving harlot who you would do well to never share your secrets with but endeavor to learn as many of hers as possible.  But hey, let's keep it shallow.  Tits ahoy!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 2, 2009)

^....... 

So far Madoka has the best personality, but I find Vera to be more interesting, I think there will be more to her in the future. She will probably warm up... at least to Gangryong, I think....

Never really liked Shinra, but she's fulfilling her purpose in the manga for me, by being a character I can dislike, right next to Guhoo...

I'm interested in seeing if she will actually help Gang recover, if thats the plan in coming chapters...


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2009)

What about Vera's sister?

I'd like to see more of her.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 2, 2009)

Will probably awhile until we see more of her, unless she just suddenly pops out of nowhere in the next 5-10 chapters.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Jun 2, 2009)

We won't


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 3, 2009)

just wait and see


----------



## Gene (Jun 4, 2009)

*[helz0ne] Veritas - Ch. 37*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Noice, real noice. Readin tiem childrens


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2009)

good chapter he messed up his room


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty big crater there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

As said above, that is one big ass crater,  that, and the earthquake it caused from the attack itself 

Can't wait to see him do this later on without having to expel his ki.


----------



## Death (Jun 4, 2009)

Gangryong is going to be such a beast when he gets everything learned. The Lightning Flash is an awesome attack.

I can't wait till the fight with the mask dude and the chick.


----------



## hehey (Jun 4, 2009)

"Mad Lightning"!!??,    "Roar of thundering destruction"!!??   (WTF!!??, lol).


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 4, 2009)

hehey said:


> "Mad Lightning"!!??,    "Roar of thundering destruction"!!??   (WTF!!??, lol).



Just what this manga needs, more generic ki blast


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like the lightning void strike that Lightning Tiger used to whip Vera wasn't even the strongest lightning attack. And apparently each Lightning Fist successor can further enhance and develop new techniques. My goodness, this lightning fist style sure seems broken.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 5, 2009)

'Heaven Explode' sounds way more powerful than 'Lightning Flash' to me


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

In 100  chaps or a bit more ,the veritas verse will be strong enough to compete verses like bleach ,op,etc


----------



## Raviene (Jun 5, 2009)

whoa...37 chaps and he's already able to make that kind of crater...cant wait to see how strong he gets and this verse after 50+ chaps


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2009)

Shinra's advice didn't help at all.  He already knew what he had to do.


----------



## BVB (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Shinra's advice didn't help at all.  He already knew what he had to do.



shinra was the little bit of fanservice this chapter. :<


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow Veritas is getting real good. What did you guys think about this weeks chapter?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Needs more Shinra shots 

Other than that, loved the crater that Kang left in his room.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> In 100  chaps or a bit more ,the veritas verse will be strong enough to compete verses like bleach ,op,etc



Ironically this manga is one of the few mangas that make One Piece look like a tier 1 manga in comparison.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> In 100  chaps or a bit more ,the veritas verse will be strong enough to compete verses like bleach ,op,etc



Do you mean powerwise or in terms of quality if so Veritas has already surpassed bleach quality wise and Naruto part 2 but OP level its not there...........yet.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

lol  wuzzman


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Needs more Shinra shots
> 
> Other than that, loved the crater that Kang left in his room.



How many more chapters do you think it will be before Kang is a building buster?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

nah trust me,u'll wait for a long time seeing Kang again in action and be a building buster


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> nah trust me,u'll wait for a long time seeing Kang again in action and be a building buster



Lol I see your very fond of , I take it your a raw reader?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> How many more chapters do you think it will be before Kang is a building buster?


 
It'll be awhile, then again, comparing to how much damage rud had caused when he was fighting Guhoo, depending on how long it takes for Kang to learn the more experienced techs of EOTL, and make them into his own.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Lol I see your very fond of , I take it your a raw reader?





Yup,raw ftw meh


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Yup,raw ftw meh


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It'll be awhile, then again, comparing to how much damage rud had caused when he was fighting Guhoo, depending on how long it takes for Kang to learn the more experienced techs of EOTL, and make them into his own.



Thought as much either way the longer the better, oh and your sig is  wheres it from?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

That sig is from the new Star Wars MMO coming out next year, hopefully. Changed it though. I wants to use it for later


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That sig is from the new Star Wars MMO coming out next year, hopefully. Changed it though. I wants to use it for later



Dude you should have kept it, it was seriously badass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, I'm keeping it, for a good tiem.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> lol  wuzzman



Sometimes you have to give credit for One Piece being better than something.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen that. I think I found it on Danbooru once upon a week or so ago.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 5, 2009)

too many zaru smilies and raw discussions...

Latest chapter was ok, a bit cliche.... Wuzzman is right about the ki blast being generic, I don't really like the idea of giving One Piece more credit though... 

But you seem to dislike this manga pretty badly, to each his own.... Perhaps this manga is a bit lacking, but we're all just sucked in by the fanservice, art and action


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

god of irony


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> god of irony



I'm not good at noticing that.....


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I'm not good at noticing that.....



  says hi


----------



## Cyclone248i (Jun 5, 2009)

The pic is just a general protagonist list from other manwha.

I see Inferno and Gehenna along with LT n Kang.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

it's their shonen team like the one in shonen manga (ichigo naruto luffy etc)


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh cool cool. Wasn't sure what it actually was.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't recognize ANYONE in that picture besides the two Veritas characters

Are the mains from Immortal Regios and Aflame Inferno in there? Been a while since I read those come to think of it

Anyways story is still lacking Shinra  But I am looking forward to the Madoka fight since I read the spoiler for the result of that fight on accident and am very curious to see it in action


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

raw spoilers are forbidden, u must know it


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Whose the dude with the dreads?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2009)

vera is not in the pic


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

only L.Tiger and Kang, i wanted Madoka and Vera to be there


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 6, 2009)

pic is badass. i see a sneak peak at the masked guys powers to the right. also ch 37 was cool, nice to more eotl moves. lightning flash is crazy


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

Kang set moves seems so awsome  and they are gonna be, hell yeah!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 6, 2009)

MAn Inreally love all the girls in this, Shinra loves doin her little table slap...


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 6, 2009)

did they release more RAW volumes then what was given and shown in a link posted sometime ago?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

no, it is still on volume 8, 9 isn't out yet


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

i want to tell something: Rud and Guhoo are actually building busters,right?we saw what they've done, they destroy the building with some difficulty but they did it, i wonder if L.Tiger or F.Dragon who >>>>>Rud and Guhoo what damage can do?multiply block/building busters?i think that they can do very serious damage, and consider also there are only 50 +chaps(i count them with the raws xd), we are gonna expect some tremendous powers from this verse,that's for sure


----------



## Biolink (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got into this manga, and it's probably one of the best Shounen's I've ever read.

I hope Gya destroys Vera and especially Shinra.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh how I loathe Shinra and Vera(But especially Shinra)

You want to talk about some bitches that are on there high horse? Oh man they piss me off so bad. Interesting Antagonist's though


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 8, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Just got into this manga, and it's probably one of the best Shounen's I've ever read.
> 
> *I hope Gya destroys Vera and especially Shinra.
> 
> ...


 YES YES YES...finally someone that agrees with me 


*Spoiler*: __ 



..by the way this is korean manwha not shounen manga


----------



## Biolink (Jun 8, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> YES YES YES...finally someone that agrees with me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wholeheartedly agree.

Vera, I can kinda understand why she's like that. She was probably raised to look down on other people, she's probably like only 2nd in her Universe in terms of power. Plus the ordeal with her supposedly loving Lighting Tiger, and Lighting Tiger being allegedly dead.

Shinra on the other hand, is just being a bitch. She's one of the strongest at the school, but who knows where else. She's like the typical Reunion tool, that doesn't realize(More like doesn't care) that she's being used.

I know it's a Korean comic. I just didn't know the terminology for it. Don't shoot me, because of that


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i want to tell something: Rud and Guhoo are actually building busters,right?we saw what they've done, they destroy the building with some difficulty but they did it, i wonder if L.Tiger or F.Dragon who >>>>>Rud and Guhoo what damage can do?multiply block/building busters?i think that they can do very serious damage, and consider also there are only 50 +chaps(i count them with the raws xd), we are gonna expect some tremendous powers from this verse,that's for sure



I kinda of doubt lightning Tiger is a cityblock buster. From what we've seen he's good against multiple infantry but not actual buildings.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 9, 2009)

Lightning tiger destroyed a tree by looking at it weird and flicking his wrist in the general direction...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

Isn't he kind of a Gary Stu type of character?
Unless I'm using the wrong description...


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Isn't he kind of a Gary Stu type of character?
> Unless I'm using the wrong description...



No, not really. He's the Obi-Wan.

Anyway, ever since someone created Tvtropes, Mary Sueism is a an accusation that I think has become way too common. Seems like these days you can't make characters that are good at what they do without having said character accused of Sueism.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *i want to tell something: Rud and Guhoo are actually building busters,right?*we saw what they've done, they destroy the building with some difficulty but they did it, i wonder if L.Tiger or F.Dragon who >>>>>Rud and Guhoo what damage can do?multiply block/building busters?i think that they can do very serious damage, and consider also there are only 50 +chaps(i count them with the raws xd), we are gonna expect some tremendous powers from this verse,that's for sure


 
No. They wrecked part of the building, but didn't fully destroy it, nor did it crumble down into the ground


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyway, real men knows how to use their powers with finesse

Building busting is for no-aim noobs


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

And finesse is almost guaranteed to win, because fighters with it know how to use their power more effectively, saving energy in the process.

Building busters are kinda boring, because they're so common... I dislike Guhoo a lot though, can't wait until he bites the dust...
I think Rud might lose their next battle though, if Guhoo starts using his brain... hmpf...

And you're right about Suesism, I wasn't thinking.. It's not a term I use often anyway...


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> And finesse is almost guaranteed to win, because fighters with it know how to use their power more effectively, saving energy in the process.
> 
> _*Building busters are kinda boring, because they're so common*_... I dislike Guhoo a lot though, can't wait until he bites the dust...
> I think Rud might lose their next battle though, if Guhoo starts using his brain... hmpf...
> ...



Actually there are only 15 of them in the school if I am recalling correctly, and we all know Kang has a hard on for building busting powers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, we haven't even seen any building busters within the manhwa


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry I meant common in Shounen...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Nothing to be sorry about. Just pointing out that there has been no showings of building busters in Veritas.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> As far as I'm concerned, we haven't even seen any building busters within the manhwa



Yes we have.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Like?                                                 .


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Like?                                                 .



Rud and Guhoo as well as the writer confirming the capabilities of the fighters through Kang asking Honse about "how many people in the school that can fly around destroying buildings".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Scans please. 

And Rud and Guhoo didn't destroy the building, as you could see from the aftermath the building was still intact, outside of the rubble from them putting dents into the building


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Scans please.
> 
> And Rud and Guhoo didn't destroy the building, as you could see from the aftermath the building was still intact, outside of the rubble from them putting dents into the building



Scans you serious dude look it up yourself its in the last chapter titled battle of the very best. Also the state the building was in was due to an after effect of their fight. You mean to tell me with the intention of destroying it they couldnt?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Notice how the state of the building doesn't show that it was completely destroyed 

It was somewhat wrecked from their fight, which doesn't conclude to them being building busters 

And as far as shown, they have shown no feats that denote to them being building busters, maybe if Rud were to destroy the part of the building that supported it, which would have it crumble. Otherwise, we've seen nothing from either students, or from anyone in the manhwa.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

Well thats going by what we know, but don't you think it's possible that at least Guhoo has enough power to crumble a building without too much trouble, if he should want to?

He's a frenzied gorilla anyway...


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Notice how the state of the building doesn't show that it was completely destroyed
> 
> It was somewhat wrecked from their fight, which doesn't conclude to them being building busters
> 
> And as far as show, they have shown no feats that denote to them being building busters, maybe if Rud were to destroy the part of the building that supported it, which would have it crumble. Otherwise, we've seen nothing from either students, or from anyone in the manhwa.



 The writer/creator has alluded to the capabilities of these fighters via the after effect of their fight and through Kang and your saying its beyond their ability to destroy a building? Wait so a fight between two high level fighters in the Veritas verse can cause an after effect great enough to impact a huge building and yet when it comes down to it they are incapable of destroying a building?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

And it's still pretty early in the manga, I'm sure there will be more devestating large scale attacks from other characters who we haven't seen fight and people not introduced yet... Well that's captain obvious, but I like being that...

By the way, do any of you think the Lightning Tigers killer will be one of the Heavenly Five paths, or some other villain who hasn't even been seen yet? Above most others, possible final villain... you know the drill...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Notice how the state of the building doesn't show that it was completely destroyed
> 
> It was somewhat wrecked from their fight, which doesn't conclude to them being building busters
> 
> And as far as show, they have shown no feats that denote to them being building busters, maybe if Rud were to destroy the part of the building that supported it, which would have it crumble. Otherwise, we've seen nothing from either students, or from anyone in the manhwa.


lol i dont think you have to completly blow a building up to be considered a building buster 


Link removed

no mater how you look at it this building has been destroyed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The writer/creator has alluded to the capabilities of these fighters via the after effect of their fight and through Kang and your saying its beyond their ability to destroy a building? Wait so a fight between two high level fighters in the Veritas verse can cause an after effect great enough to impact a huge building and yet when it comes down to it they are incapable of destroying a building?


 
I guess you didn't read my earlier post.



			
				Darth Nihilus said:
			
		

> Notice how the state of the building doesn't show that it was completely destroyed
> 
> *It was somewhat wrecked from their fight, which doesn't conclude to them being building busters *
> 
> *And as far as shown, they have shown no feats that denote to them being building busters, maybe if Rud were to destroy the part of the building that supported it, which would have it crumble. Otherwise, we've seen nothing from either students, or from anyone in the manhwa.*


 
Hurr durr



Reincarnation said:


> lol i dont think you have to completly blow a building up to be considered a building buster
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...


 
More like damaged to a certain degree, but still intact


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I guess you didn't read my earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurr durr



Ohhh the irony.



Tempproxy said:


> The writer/creator has alluded to the capabilities of these fighters via the after effect of their fight and through Kang and your saying its beyond their ability to destroy a building? Wait so a fight between two high level fighters in the Veritas verse can cause an after effect great enough to impact a huge building and yet when it comes down to it they are incapable of destroying a building?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

So you didn't read my post specifying that Rud was capable of destroying a building


----------



## God Movement (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the meaning of building buster has to be re-thought I mean destroying parts of the building bit by bit doesn't make you a building buster, just a large rock destroyer at most taking down a building in a single hit now that makes you a building buster. We have yet to see a building buster in Veritas but I'm sure Tiger and Vera's sister are capable of that and much more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I think the meaning of building buster has to be re-thought I mean destroying parts of the building bit by bit doesn't make you a building buster, just a large rock destroyer at most taking down a building in a single hit now that makes you a building buster. We have yet to see a building buster in Veritas but I'm sure Tiger and Vera's sister are capable of that and much more.


 
Basically what I said, but not a tl;dr version


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I think the meaning of building buster has to be re-thought I mean destroying parts of the building bit by bit doesn't make you a building buster, just a large rock destroyer at most taking down a building in a single hit now that makes you a building buster. We have yet to see a building buster in Veritas but I'm sure Tiger and Vera's sister are capable of that and *much more*.



Oh please no...... Once you go past a certain limit, it just won't be fun to read anymore...

But fair enough, you guys win....


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I guess you didn't read my earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the building is busted deal with it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

The building was still standing, debunking your claim of them destroying it


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

The less building busting there is. the better though... but I'm sure some of us disagree on that as well...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

having some great feats isn't that what we want?the building was fucked up,it's the truth, they are building busters,and i am sure that if they fought more agressive the damage could be more,that's why i am waiting to see after 100 chaps what powers  will show us


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

I say limit it a bit, much more easy to have some strategy in their battles. Instead of every combat becoming a contest of endurance, who can soak most dmg and stand on top in the end...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Fucking up a building doesn't you a building buster. Actually destroying it does


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The building was still standing, debunking your claim of them destroying it



Pixiv


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

^Darth will say again that's it doesn't matter


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

I really didn't think it mattered this much to people...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

omg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

It doesn't, but I might as well rephrase it just so you can get what I mean. They can fuck up buildings as show, but we haven't seen any actual buildings busters yet within the manhwa, and fucking up a building even though it was still intact doesn't certify them as building busters. Ta-da


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I really didn't think it mattered this much to people...


no it doesnt but i hate when people try and be so dificult and literal about simple matters, im sure as hell that he knew exactly what people meant by building busters 

but umm yeah...this will be my last post on the matter sorry


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 11, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> Vera, I can kinda understand why she's like that. She was probably raised to look down on other people, she's probably like only 2nd in her Universe in terms of power. Plus the ordeal with her supposedly loving Lighting Tiger, and Lighting Tiger being allegedly dead.
> 
> ...



Shinra one of the toughest in the school?   where was it mentioned that she was.  seems to me that she is some skills but nothing was mentioned that she was one of the top fighters in just her school.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 11, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> Shinra one of the toughest in the school?   where was it mentioned that she was.  seems to me that she is some skills but nothing was mentioned that she was one of the top fighters in just her school.



The student council is made up out of the strongest fighters (level wise. I think they are level nine? Or was it ten?) in the school. Shinra is a member, so yeah.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

download 38 

Whose confession did you like better?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah huh. 

*goes to read*


----------



## Yammy (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DAMNIT SHOW US HOW GUHOO BEAT ANICHIALLA


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

Meh, Madoka is only for banging  , about the chap ,short one but overall good


----------



## hehey (Jun 11, 2009)

Im surprised Madoka is even on speaking terms with Rud and Honse after reading this flashback chap, and why the hell is Guesong their ally!??

and such brutality just to win a freaking tournament?


----------



## Yammy (Jun 11, 2009)

hehey said:


> Im surprised Madoka is even on speaking terms with Rud and Honse after reading this flashback chap, and why the hell is Guesong their ally!??
> 
> and such brutality just to win a freaking tournament?


Guesong was obviously on Honse's side from the beginning. Honse losing his power was something to get guesong more cred

it's that or him getting betrayed by the council.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome chap

Honse  

He was obviously a beast


----------



## BVB (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn, Madoka is the hottest 

EDIT:

THESE FUCKERS WHAT DID THEY DO TO HONSE?


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

Guhoo is a beast 

Hate him all you want, but you know you want him to back you up in a desperate situation 


Now I'm very interested in the other girl in the student council

Was she ever mentioned before this? I don't quite remember


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

Karotte they were afraid of his inner power


----------



## Yammy (Jun 11, 2009)

I sure hope honse ate one of those ginseng roots

If vera was able to heal, Honse should as well


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

Honse was one of the top 3 strongest of the council,also he was the one who develop many moves to help each fighter to battle better, he was a beast


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 11, 2009)

yup i knew thier was a reason why i hated the reunion...and as much as i like Guesong and the yard play faction martial arts he was an idiot byond belief for ever siding with them


----------



## hehey (Jun 11, 2009)

Yammy said:


> I sure hope honse ate one of those ginseng roots
> 
> If vera was able to heal, Honse should as well



their injuries are not the same, all that happened to Vera was that she lost her ki, Honse on the other hand had his ki center destroyed meaning he can never use it again, Vera simply had to acquire more ki via either the natural way or the artificial ki way, with Honse it doesn't matter if he "gets" more cause his body cant use it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

Now I see why Honse had to have his powers sealed 

Also, Madoka panty shots 

Anyways, anyone have links to the raws? I forget which page I posted the link on, and doesn't feel like looking for it


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2009)

good chapter madoka looked good and lightning tiger destroyed everyone in the flash back still showing how great he was.


----------



## hehey (Jun 11, 2009)

like, how many more times are they going to flashback to that one time Lighting Tiger showed up and kicked everyone's ass?, this like the 3rd time already.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 11, 2009)

Mutha fuckas!

How dare they do that to honse

War!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

Guesong is going to sow for this shit later on


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 11, 2009)

Honse doesn't seem like the vengeful type though. And even if he is what the hell is he gonna do to five student council members at the same time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

There's always having help from Jeeha, Rud, and Gangryoung, or any of the Nine Dragons, but I'm still speculating as to how powerful he had to have been to have been the third strongest of Reunion, and to have the council itself gang up on him for Vera's sake.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

The council was probably also injured too

Also just because they ganged up on him doesn't mean it TAKES all of them to beat him, they wanted to make sure it was quick, quiet and 100% certain that he won't be able to fight anymore


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

They were injured, but not like that of Vera after her fight with Lightning Tiger. But even so, you have a point. Also, where does Guhoo rank in Reunion to take out someone like Anichella?


----------



## Yammy (Jun 11, 2009)

shit tier. Must have been an elemental advantage or a one time special move to take her out.


as he got injured badly as well even with his steel skin.


He must have put it on as soon as it started and stabbed her or something while taking a critical blow


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

Who knows, I think current top 5 isn't too much of a stretch? I don't think rank even matters in this situation. It's obvious that he went beyond what he could normally achieve to defeat somebody that nobody thought he would, and the damage he sustained is enough proof.

Guhoo is a true bro  

Actually is this the "debt" Vera was talking about?!



Yammy said:


> blah blah



What elemental advantage. Not Guhoo's style anyway. Also you're just jealous that he's on the bad guy's side, he's the kind of character anyone would hate to have as an enemy but love to have as a teammate


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

He look like a pimp with a pair of glasses on


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

The glasses thing was a surprise, I was going "who is this nerd" before realizing "oh wait..."

Oh and let's not forget the amazing resolve he showed in the Anichella incident is probably how he scored Shinra (unless I'm completely missing something)


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> They were injured, but not like that of Vera after her fight with Lightning Tiger. But even so, you have a point. Also, where does Guhoo rank in Reunion to take out someone like Anichella?


was Anichella traditional martial art revealed yet ??? ...maybe it was Felines Claw


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Guesong is going to sow for this shit later on


oh ho ho ho ho.  you've reminded me of something.  only...fuck vera.


----------



## On and On (Jun 11, 2009)

Gotta say, this manga seems pretty unoriginal.

What's so great about it?

I didn't come here to shit on it, I'm curious because I actually wanted to pick it up, but it just doesn't seem fresh enough.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2009)

moar lightning tiger plz


----------



## Yammy (Jun 11, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> Gotta say, this manga seems pretty unoriginal.
> 
> What's so great about it?
> 
> I didn't come here to shit on it, I'm curious because I actually wanted to pick it up, but it just doesn't seem fresh enough.



it's not. Go back read haruhi or w/e the fuck you read




> What elemental advantage. Not Guhoo's style anyway. Also you're just jealous that he's on the bad guy's side, he's the kind of character anyone would hate to have as an enemy but love to have as a teammate



He sure isn't naturally stronger than her. She was made out to be a god and we seen what level him and rud just RECENTLY reached.

It had to be some uber move that made use of his imperfect iron skin


----------



## martryn (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm having a hard time following what's going on.  Makes me want to go back and reread it from the start, I suppose.  Can someone put together some sort of timeline of events?  And what the fuck is up with Guesong?  I don't really get his agenda.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> Gotta say, this manga seems pretty unoriginal.
> 
> What's so great about it?
> 
> I didn't come here to shit on it, I'm curious because I actually wanted to pick it up, but it just doesn't seem fresh enough.



If you don't like something, you don't. Just move on, it's just some comics 



Yammy said:


> it's not. Go back read haruhi or w/e the fuck you read
> 
> He sure isn't naturally stronger than her. She was made out to be a god and we seen what level him and rud just RECENTLY reached.
> 
> It had to be some uber move that made use of his imperfect iron skin



Such a quick temper !

We know people don't think he is stronger than her, but at the same time we don't really know how strong she is suppose to be either. A rival for Vera true, but then what? It's just public opinion after all

Like you said, it's obviously something that was outside of his normal capabilities. He went beyond his limits, but that's just how heroes do things


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'm having a hard time following what's going on.  Makes me want to go back and reread it from the start, I suppose.  Can someone put together some sort of timeline of events?  And what the fuck is up with Guesong?  I don't really get his agenda.


i would recomend rereading since everything usually seems to fall into place when i do after reading a new chapter 


but as far as i know Guesong loved vear so in the begining he did everything he could to help her


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> was Anichella traditional martial art revealed yet ??? ...maybe it was Felines Claw



Nah, Feline Claw was some shit school she handed over to Rud (?) because she wasn't allowed to share her family arts. Then Rud perfected it

Anyway, Guhoo probably went beyond the impossible in beating one of the top three in school, but I suspect foul play somehow. Something must've been wrong on Anichella's part

Anyway, isn't it cute how Vera inspires such loyalty from the other council members? Is it just Gangryong who rubs her the wrong way? 

I beat we'll see the reason for Guesong's heel face turn when he finally fights Madoka. Something must've really pissed him off, or maybe he had some kind of heroic crackdown?


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

Also doesn't seem a bit weird to see Guesong(mask) as this super big shot in the past? 

Makes you wonder how or why Madoka even managed to drag him around school after that improper handshake

Guess we gotta wait for more


----------



## Random Member (Jun 12, 2009)

How dare they do that to Honse! 

What a bunch of dicks. Guuho was badass though. The more I see the results of Lightning Tiger's ass-kicking, the more I can't believe he was murdered.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 12, 2009)

Seemed like they were a tight bunch of friends with Vera at the head. Wonder what happened. Looks like Jeeha is pretty impressive too. As a nobody, he took out three council members.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Madoka has no ass.....


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2009)

hehey said:


> like, how many more times are they going to flashback to that one time Lighting Tiger showed up and kicked everyone's ass?, this like the 3rd time already.



We can never get enough of the ultimate badass.


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 12, 2009)

^
quite true....lol


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> *Nah, Feline Claw was some shit school she handed over to Rud (?) because she wasn't allowed to share her family arts. Then Rud perfected it*
> Anyway, Guhoo probably went beyond the impossible in beating one of the top three in school, but I suspect foul play somehow. Something must've been wrong on Anichella's part
> 
> Anyway, isn't it cute how Vera inspires such loyalty from the other council members? Is it just Gangryong who rubs her the wrong way?
> ...



For Rud to have perfected a throwaway style like that, Imagine what he could do with a first rate TMA.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

how is that badass? he just beat the shit out of people infinitely weaker then he was.....


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Lighning Tiger is seriously the badass of the show

They might have his skull, and his arm, but I believe his still alive. Somewhere out there, clinging to life in sheer badassery



Wuzzman said:


> how is that badass? he just beat the shit out of people infinitely weaker then he was.....



Well, five of the people he beat up shat themselves and the final one fell in love in him. That's how badass he was

Seriously though, I suspect all of the inheritors of those Heavenly Riches schools (?) are more or less fucking monsters


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

you need to read better manga. starting with berserk. Or the lastest fullmetal alchemist chapter; last panel


----------



## Havoc (Jun 12, 2009)

Veritas was the inspiration for Berserk.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> you need to read better manga. starting with berserk. Or the lastest fullmetal alchemist chapter; Eustass Kid



Already reading those. And I still like Veritas. Now please kindly GTFO out of the thread if all you gonna do is insult my taste in literature


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

now trolling the veritas thread? wow,it's actually pretty popular huh?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> now trolling the veritas thread? wow,it's actually pretty popular huh?



Since when does trolls care about popularity?

Anyway, anyone wanna bet Honse is still a fucking beast, even without his ki center? That guy seems to be a genius at developing new stuff, so somehow I doubt raw power actually matters that much to him.

Considering what Vera could do without Ki, imagine what Honse will be able to accomplish


----------



## Raviene (Jun 12, 2009)

i still don't get why they send kids to fight someone who is almost a demi-god in this verse...seriously i mean its like sending cute little kittens to fight a saber-tooth tiger hoping that it would get bored and leave 

and i think that lightning tiger is a jerk...toying w/ a weak enemy is one thing but beating them to death is another


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Already reading those. And I still like Veritas. Now please kindly GTFO out of the thread if all you gonna do is insult my taste in literature



not my fault you don't know what gar is. just in case you still don't know 

, 



you gotta complete the manliness by having a manly back


yes even this guy is more manly


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Since when does trolls care about popularity?
> 
> Anyway, anyone wanna bet Honse is still a fucking beast, even without his ki center? That guy seems to be a genius at developing new stuff, so somehow I doubt raw power actually matters that much to him.
> 
> Considering what Vera could do without Ki, imagine what Honse will be able to accomplish





take a look for example on wuzzman he posted an fma chap haha, veritas is so cool bro


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> not my fault you don't know what gar is. just in case you still don't know
> 
> GlazedIce,
> 
> ...



Are you really that bored that you have to try and start some kind of manga e-penis fight with me?



Demon_Soichiro said:


> take a look for example on wuzzman he posted an fma chap haha, veritas is so cool bro



Seriously though, FMA has been delivering lately

Major Armstrong always does. Adding Izumi and her husband to the fray is just overkill


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

It's not really a fight when I already won... I mean unless you really want to point out one instanced in where lighting tiger is actually gar...


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Wuzzman, that fight could only have been won by not competing at all. Until you learn that, don't bother trying

(Also, to satisfy your curiosity, Lightning Tiger turned gar by being a fan of Mazinger Z and other old school mecha animes. So there you have it.

The more you know~)


----------



## stark1espada (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Since when does trolls care about popularity?
> 
> Anyway, anyone wanna bet Honse is still a fucking beast, even without his ki center? That guy seems to be a genius at developing new stuff, so somehow I doubt raw power actually matters that much to him.
> 
> Considering what Vera could do without Ki, imagine what Honse will be able to accomplish



I think honse is still beastly to, otherwise he wouldn't still be in the 9 dragons with that one guy with the mask!!! not gonna let out any details but yea honse is still strong in my view


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 12, 2009)

Out of all the people in the manga, right now the one I dislike the most is Modoka. She seems nice, but I think she's conceited and self righteous. She sits there and tries to convince Rud to just forget about the past and everything that has been done to the traditional arts students. She also talks as if it was them who started the entire ordeal, I hope she gets her ass handed to her.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

^She's probably just nostalgic... And isn't everyone self righteous deep inside?^^


Hmm I liked this chapter....
Btw when exactly did Honse seal his inner ki?

I just wish the releases were more frequent....


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

^Speaking of which, Veritas is weekly, right? I understand there's quite a few raws floating out there yet to be translated.

Anyway, I suppose I shouldn't be complain about the pace. A chapter per week isn't bad, and its a lot of hard work to scan manga.


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^She's probably just nostalgic... And isn't everyone self righteous deep inside?^^
> 
> 
> Hmm I liked this chapter....
> ...



Well it isn't just that. You're right everyone is self righteous, but the thing that makes here bitchery different from Shinra is that Shinra thinks she's right and acts accordingly. Modoka knows she's wrong, but insists on acting stupid about it. She knows why Rud is fighting, but she says stupid stuff about "forgetting" the past and being friends again. It's almost like spitting in someone's face.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> Gotta say, this manga seems pretty unoriginal.
> 
> What's so great about it?
> 
> I didn't come here to shit on it, I'm curious because I actually wanted to pick it up, but it just doesn't seem fresh enough.


Please ignore our vicious guard dogs.  They are not used to civil dissent.  I know what you mean and would say what really draws the crowd is the art (yes we are shallow) and the character attitudes and interactions.  Noone here is a vanilla good guy type proper.  They're all douches and dicks in some way.  So a story with no hero just a point of focus is new and interesting to the masses.

As for the 'dont like it, dont read' crowd.  Really guys?  That's so 2004.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> [*]We were then introduced to some crazy guy with a mask named Guesong. Apparently, he challenged Madoka to a duel (considering he lost before) and Madoka accepted. She went to study on Guesong's abilities and we see a flashback where Honse gets beat up by Madoka and Co. And Guesong was one of the people who helped. Apparently, he was on Reunion's side.
> [/LIST]
> 
> Hoped that summary helped. That's pretty much all I can remember.



The reason for Guesong helping reunion seems to have been that he was in love with Vera (check his reaction when he finds her unconscious). At least that's my theory



Darth Ruin said:


> Lightning Tiger's awesome. Also, Reunion didn't send the kids to go fight him. They sent the men in black. The kids went on their own accord.



The reason why he attacked the school in the first place seems to have been that he mistook Vera for her bigger sister (I've reread the chapter)

(He might of course have been joking around. In a later flashback he mentions "breaking into the laboratory" so...)



Darth Ruin said:


> There's quite a few RAW's out there. They pace the manhwa at 1 chapter per week considering they're working on 2-3 other manga at the same time. I'm planning on joining the staff to possibly help out. I'd also be able to get you guys more information and possibly faster chapters.



Sounds great



Darth Ruin said:


> Also. This link is pretty much directed at Darth Nihilus.
> 
> she even used up all her stored-up chakra
> 
> Yeah, that attack is a building buster. Hell, he could cut a scyscraper in half with that shit.



Yeah, something that short fellah who's always tagging along with Rud (forgot his name) said, specifically "...vaporize the whole building" would imply that they might be able to blow up a considerable bit of the building if that was what they were actually targeting.

Or maybe he was just joking. He seems to be a pretty relaxed fellow.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> The reason for Guesong helping reunion seems to have been that he was in love with Vera (check his reaction when he finds her unconscious). At least that's my theory



Nice theory. 



Goodfellow said:


> The reason why he attacked the school in the first place seems to have been that he mistook Vera for her bigger sister (I've reread the chapter)
> 
> (He might of course have been joking around. In a later flashback he mentions "breaking into the laboratory" so...)



I should probably reread the chapter myself. I did know that Lightning Tiger was going after Vera's sister. I must have forgotten that he confused Vera for her sister. Apparently, Lightning Tiger did find her sister and messed her up quite badly. 



Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, something that short fellah who's always tagging along with Rud (forgot his name) said, specifically "...vaporize the whole building" would imply that they might be able to blow up a considerable bit of the building if that was what they were actually targeting.
> 
> Or maybe he was just joking. He seems to be a pretty relaxed fellow.



You're probably right. And his name was Jeeha. But I don't doubt that fighters of Rud's calibre could vaporize a building. Although we have yet to see an attack that can actually do that.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Nice theory.



I'm hardly the first to mention it, I just hooked on to it and claimed it for my own


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i still don't get why they send kids to fight someone who is almost a demi-god in this verse...seriously i mean its like sending cute little kittens to fight a saber-tooth tiger hoping that it would get bored and leave
> 
> *and i think that lightning tiger is a jerk*...toying w/ a weak enemy is one thing but beating them to death is another



 Blasphemy burn him.P


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, another wild guess here. Honse is going to turn out to be the inheritor of a traditional art associated with air. Anyone wanna bet against me?



Rangamaru said:


> Well it isn't just that. You're right everyone is self righteous, but the thing that makes here bitchery different from Shinra is that Shinra thinks she's right and acts accordingly. Modoka knows she's wrong, but insists on acting stupid about it. She knows why Rud is fighting, but she says stupid stuff about "forgetting" the past and being friends again. It's almost like spitting in someone's face.



I agree a bit to this. Madoka seems a bit stuck up with the past. At the same time though, I don't dislike her for it. Her boobs are to big for me to hate her!

BOOBIES!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> you need to read better manga. starting with berserk. Or the lastest fullmetal alchemist chapter; here


 


Wuzzman said:


> not my fault you don't know what gar is. just in case you still don't know
> 
> here,
> 
> ...


 


Wuzzman said:


> It's not really a fight when I already won... I mean unless you really want to point out one instanced in where lighting tiger is actually gar...


 
If the manhwa bothers you that bad, then there's no point in you even reading it at all, much less coming in here and trying to shit on it every chance you get. Read something else, or better yet go here if you can't find something good to read, or recommend other manga as you've already done instead of trying to be an instigator.

Shorter version: Go troll somewhere else 



Knifefight said:


> Gotta say, this manga seems pretty unoriginal.
> 
> What's so great about it?
> 
> I didn't come here to shit on it, I'm curious because I actually wanted to pick it up, but it just doesn't seem fresh enough.


 
Out of my own opinion I like it because it's different from other manga/manhwa, where the main character(s) don't get the win in every battle in mangas like Fairy Tail or most of the Shounen mangas that are still going on, and some interesting characters, and hawt females. Just my two cents. Read it at your own discretion.


----------



## farcityrid (Jun 12, 2009)

Veritas is serious.  I like the approach the author takes to the story.  The action drives it and pretty much everything else is supplementary.  Something the naming of the groups I do find wierd. {Reunion?!?}  BUt otherwise, it very enjoyable.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 12, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i still don't get why they send kids to fight someone who is almost a demi-god in this verse...seriously i mean its like sending cute little kittens to fight a saber-tooth tiger hoping that it would get bored and leave
> 
> and i think that lightning tiger is a jerk...toying w/ a weak enemy is one thing but beating them to death is another



I believe he actually attacked or at least trespassed onto the school grounds. And when you are a demi-god, almost everyone thrown at you would be little kittens


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

wow, 50 pages huh?more more , i want to ask, cuz i don't remember ,the ages of chars, do u know them? Kang is  17 i think,right?the others?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 12, 2009)

hmm so has everyone here found thier fav character in this manga ??? or are you still waiting for that special someone 

i personaly i have taken an liking to madang and guesong ^^

The yard play faction is the best and the life wish is so cool.. but i must admit that im still waiting for a black Capoeira user


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Kangryong
L.Tiger
F.Dragon
Honse



and from the babes 



Madoka
Vera


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

HonsexShinra


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Now Veritas is on the stage too against Kubo trolling 



*Spoiler*: __ 













Enjoy


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Fav characters eh? Well, I like Gangryong's attitude. Amongst a heaps and droves of complex characters with different motivations and ambitions, he's almost stupidly simple compared to them. That's why I like him

I also like Vera. She's a cold woman, a cold cold woman. And I like it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Make a Gu Honse  trolled my fandom and I will rep you blind all the way to fucking hell 

No Kubo 

And a Shinra one as well


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon Sochi-kun; Your future is not brilliant enough.  Why can I not impart brilliance unto your future?





Reincarnation said:


> i personaly i have taken an liking to madang and guesong ^^


...my condolences.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont read raws but my guess is there will be another tournament and this time Kang might take part.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Agmaster my future is already brilliant mate 



Darth here u go :


*Spoiler*: __ 











Enjoy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

I fukken liek 

Too bad you're sealed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

nah nevermind , just  u must know that from now on Honse and Shinra will troll ur fandom


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Could you change the Shinra pic?
thread

Top panel :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

^hahahaha, lol, i wanted to put that pic in the 1st but i changed it last moment


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Do eit


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

here u go mothafucka


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 12, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> hmm so has everyone here found thier fav character in this manga ??? or are you still waiting for that special someone
> 
> i personaly i have taken an liking to madang and guesong ^^
> 
> The yard play faction is the best and the life wish is so cool.. but i must admit that im still waiting for a black Capoeira user



I like the Iron dude.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 12, 2009)

No wonder everyone hates reunion, Rud should have Killed Guhoo, cheating friend.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol, how did Guhoo cheat, apparently he just beat the living fuck out of a bitch and got good sex afterwards from a women who is even more of a bitch. Hey that's pretty gar... i think i'm close to finding a fav


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

Exactly, Guhoo is a true bro


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 12, 2009)

Isnt it implied that he somehow did something illicit?

It kind goes with them ganging up on Honse.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> here u go mothafucka


 
Haha yeah, fucking win.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Guhoo must die, seriously, no brain dog must face his fate


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Guhoo must die, seriously, no brain dog must face his fate



The force is strong in this one

If he starts using his brain, he could become quite deadly though. I don't think Rud would win then, I'll have to give him that much, since all he fights with now is brute force...

I'm still puzzled as to how he managed to beat Anchiella, wouldn't be surprised if there was some foul play involved as it has been hinted to....

As for HOW I want him to go out, well I just hope he goes out in pain... huge pain...


----------



## Trakinas (Jun 12, 2009)

I would still like to have a decent explanation about how the fuck could Guhoo beat Rud's girlfriend. Her defeat doens't make sense, if she was supposed to be as strong as Vera and Honse.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats why there is probably something fishy about the fight... Either that or Guhoo had some insane burst of power....I think it's foul play though, otherwise it will just stand as bullshit for the rest of the manga...

Anchiella could have suffered from some condition that was weakening her as well. There are many possibilites, but as long as it gets a proper explanation it won't matter to me..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

wait a minute why is mask guy helping Honse and Ganryong and fighting with Madoka , when they were on opposite sides in the flash back?


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

> fou play


It's okay, it's just your jealousy talking 

Haven't you kids been reading manga and watching aimes, "weaker" characters win all the time through the power of friendship and resolve


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

Fenix said:


> It's okay, it's just your jealousy talking
> 
> Haven't you kids been reading manga and watching aimes, "weaker" characters win all the time through the *power of friendship and resolve*



It burns....

Besides wouldn't Guhoo have been held in higher regard by the others, if he actually managed to beat her ''fair and square'' ?

Unless he was her natural enemy somehow... Who knows really...Could speculate endlessly for now...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

There's no real answer right now obviously. I can see why some people would suspect foul play(jealousy ), but I don't quite think it fits with his character. Also let's not forget that Vera is the no bullshit type as well, so I don't think she would make the "You can have my back" statement" at Guhoo if she suspected him of cheating somehow

Whether he went above his limits, just turned out to be a good matchup, or really cheated, NOBODY WILL EVER KNOW.....until it's revealed...or not...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

Well he was in a serious condition.... but yes we'll find out soon enough. BUT come on, even if you like the character, you have to admit he isn't exactly the brains over brawns type of character... He's completely impulsive, which is why Rud has the advantage over him... For now at least... 

If I'm not wrong... I'm often wrong...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

We may found out that Guhoo attempted to shove a big dick in a small hole and that is what cost Anchiella the match.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think so... Because that's what Shinra exists for


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Well Shinra doesn't actually have to fight Guhoo afterwards


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

No she'll live to tell the tale... if you think that's soo much better...

I'll imagine iron cock isn't the most pleasant thing in bed for a girl...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> BUT come on, even if you like the character, you have to admit he isn't exactly the brains over brawns type of character... He's completely impulsive



That only supports the idea that he fought her honestly, maybe sacrificing defense for offense so he can land some hits on her while taking great damage himself

The brain types are often the ones who cheat


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

Fenix said:


> That only supports the idea that he fought her honestly, maybe sacrificing defense for offense so he can land some hits on her while taking great damage himself
> 
> The brain types are often the ones who cheat



I'm guessing she didn't have an attack powerful enough to pierce his body, and was caught of guard by that. You need a pretty powerful attack to be able to damage Guhoo after all... 

Maybe some sort of light finesse attack, aiming for weak spots, but Guhoo didn't have any....I'm not sure, I'm supporting your idea with this though...

I'm just saying there has to be a good reason for Guhoo beating one of the top 3 fighters in school at that time..

And not just intense willpower, I've had my fill of that...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

But..but...intense will power fits his character 

Probably the most plausible idea is that he purposely left himself open in order to create an opportunity. Kind of like what Jin did at the end of Samurai Champloo if you watched that

That's just my theory though. I would be very disappointed if he indeed sabotaged her somehow, but so far the "evidence" is against that but who knows, shrug


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2009)

Fenix said:


> But..but...intense will power fits his character
> 
> *Probably the most plausible idea is that he purposely left himself open in order to create an opportunity. Kind of like what Jin did at the end of Samurai Champloo if you watched that*
> 
> That's just my theory though. I would be very disappointed if he indeed sabotaged her somehow, but so far the "evidence" is against that but who knows, shrug



Well that would be possible as well, it's just that he doesn't seem like the type who plans that far ahead. But maybe if he cools down, he can actually think that far ahead...
And yes I watched Samurai Champloo...
Liked it better than Bebop in some ways, if thats not too shocking for some people...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm kind of true I guess. However I'm not suggesting he left himself open in some subtle way that only TRUE MASTERS OF MARTIAL ARTS would notice, maybe he just went rushing at her completely open without caring about his body, took the hits she dealt, and pounded her face in while enduring the pain

She seemed like a nice and disciplined person from what I remembered of Rud's flashback, so that kind of brutality and recklessness may have surprised her

Either way though, it's a little irritating that are soooo much unknowns at this point and there seems to be a million different subplots going on at the same time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Aflame is pretty decent


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 13, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Isnt it implied that he somehow did something illicit?



Nope.



> It kind goes with them ganging up on Honse.



Honse got tricked by his aniki at night with no witness around.
Guhoo fought the girl in the fighting room in front of everyboby.



Nightfall said:


> Besides wouldn't Guhoo have been held in higher regard by the others, if he actually managed to beat her ''fair and square'' ?



He is, just not by the lil' group of protagonists.



Nightfall said:


> I'll imagine iron cock isn't the most pleasant thing in bed for a girl...



Sex Toys dealers disagrees with you.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 13, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 13, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I am no expect on dildo's but do you mean to say there are Iron cocks.



There are rubber duck dildoes. Do you _seriously_ believe no one thought of making them out of metal as well?


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2009)

Rud/Gangryong/Honse = Favourite  Male Characters.

Current Madoka = Favourite female character.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 13, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I am no expect on dildo's but do you mean to say there are Iron cocks.



Metal:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Wood:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Glass:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 13, 2009)

^he did it


----------



## Fenix (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow this turned into a dildo thread, amazing 




Wuzzman said:


> Aflame is pretty decent



Really, I couldn't stand it for some reason 

I like Immortal Regis though


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 13, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> There are rubber duck dildoes. Do you _seriously_ believe no one thought of making them out of metal as well?



I was just under the assumption that metal doesnt lube up as well as say a diffrent material e.g Rubber. Mehhhhhh enough dildo talk I dont want to start scaring people.


----------



## Sαge (Jun 13, 2009)

Just read all 38 chapters and I have to say... Veritas is ridiculously addictive.
Great art, characters and fights. It's a shame it took me so long to find out about it.  

And before I forget, Honse is *the* shit


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 15, 2009)

lol no ones posted here in two days huh  so how about a little battledome to livin things up a bit !?!?!

...who do you guys think would win Rud or Madang ??? im going with madang and although rud is of an higher level honse did say that level isnt everything about ability. and even though madang wouldnt be able to tank ruds feline claws like guhoo did i do think that that he would be too fast for rud plus he does have his spining wind palm thingy *lol i wish they gave it a name*  that could posible negate the claws plus madang is just an all around martial artist that dint lack any grace, continuity, or elagance...as Rud would say lol


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 15, 2009)

if madang is that shadow yard play guy he loses...


----------



## hehey (Jun 15, 2009)

Rud is a building Buster, Madang is a mere wall cracker, Rud will win.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 15, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> if madang is that shadow yard play guy he loses...


...why ????



hehey said:


> Rud is a building Buster, Madang is a mere wall cracker, Rud will win.


more great words of wisdom...

*"The important thing isnt the fancy ki explosions but focused and effective attacks even with small amounts of ki. 
So even if the opponent is flying around breaking buildings you just have to make it useless against you."
~ Honse​*​


----------



## God Movement (Jun 15, 2009)

How is my Veritas family doing?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 15, 2009)

My money would be on Rud too. Life Wish might make the user faster, but that really isn't everything. Madang's close combat isn't much to brag about apparently, as he avoided getting caught into one with Gangryong. And Rud is quite likely better than Gangryong at cqc at the moment, as he was fully capable of parrying off Guhoo. The bad news is though, that Rud is also a highly competent long distance fighter.

Furthermore, Life Wish's speed isn't unbeatable. Gangryong was able to time it once (with half-step, which failed miserably), and I doubt that penultimate "Kick guy until he faints and gets stuck in the roof" is something the user is able to pull of out of thin air. It probably needs an opener of sorts (throwing Gangryong into the air). So yeah, Rud would probably be able to time Life Wish and kick Madang's ass.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kang from volume 8 stomps Rud


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 15, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol no ones posted here in two days huh  so how about a little battledome to livin things up a bit !?!?!
> 
> ...who do you guys think would win Rud or Madang ??? im going with madang and although rud is of an higher level honse did say that level isnt everything about ability. and even though madang wouldnt be able to tank ruds feline claws like guhoo did i do think that that he would be too fast for rud plus he does have his spining wind palm thingy *lol i wish they gave it a name*  that could posible negate the claws plus madang is just an all around martial artist that dint lack any grace, continuity, or elagance...as Rud would say lol



I don't even remember who Madang is.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2009)

Madong is the guy who beat up Kang two chapters ago.

Anyway, I'm fairly certain Rud would win.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Madong is the guy who beat up Kang two chapters ago.
> 
> Anyway, I'm fairly certain Rud would win.



Do you mean him?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kang from volume 8 stomps Rud


 
Learn to use spoilers, thanks


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 15, 2009)

Everyone here should read this

NarutoFanVietnam

If you love veritas your gonna love this


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2009)

Where can I read the raws?

I can't hold out any longer


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> My money would be on Rud too. Life Wish might make the user faster, but that really isn't everything. Madang's close combat isn't much to brag about apparently, *as he avoided getting caught into one with Gangryong*. And Rud is quite likely better than Gangryong at cqc at the moment, as he was fully capable of parrying off Guhoo. The bad news is though, that Rud is also a highly competent long distance fighter.



False grounds to determine capabilities.  Noone likes dogfighting with G.  Only real grounds of Rud winning is his closer to main character status.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> False grounds to determine capabilities.  Noone likes dogfighting with G.  Only real grounds of Rud winning is his closer to main character status.



Perhaps, still, Madong hesitation to get caught at all should tell a bit of leanings, especially when taking into consideration what he does with Life's Wish. He's a dasher, a hit and runner. Really, almost all the techniques he pulled out against Gangryong showed some measure of hit and run tactics. 

Meanwhile, Rud eventually starts cutting off limbs with his techniques in close combat.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Where can I read the raws?
> 
> I can't hold out any longer





we told it over 8000 times, in manga helpers 


and Darth , thanks meh  i forgot it


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeh, but in order to be a hit and run specialist of that caliber, you are probably fast enough to avoid most swipes and Rud doesn't really come across as a super strong kind of fighter.  Not to mention the guy went easy on G.  Granted, G had been in two fights already but still.  Ma wasn't really interested in taking G down.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 15, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Perhaps, still, Madong hesitation to get caught at all should tell a bit of leanings, especially when taking into consideration what he does with Life's Wish. He's a dasher, a hit and runner. Really, almost all the techniques he pulled out against Gangryong showed some measure of hit and run tactics.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rud eventually starts cutting off limbs with his techniques in close combat.


i here what your saying but why should madang let himself be suckered into a dogfight if thats what his opponent wants ??? what he did against kang was smart and tactical and really aside from his unwillingness *if thats a word * to particapte in a dog fight there is nothing that indicates that his close combat abilities are  low

infact if you take a look back at the fight yoou'll see that what he did really wasent even hit and rund he just attacked kang constanly leaving on the deffinseve for pretty much the whole fight


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

epic sigs 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

That be Vera in the third sig, yes?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> epic sigs
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*reads through sigs in order*  Not enough Hon~ ....as you were.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

all the sigs btw made by me , u can use them  for free  if u want


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Make it wrecked my fandom instead, and you'll have something there. OP for rocked, Bleach for trolled. Veritas needs it own


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

nah, OP rocked is a copy of this


----------



## Fenix (Jun 15, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Everyone here should read this
> 
> Barragan vs Nagato
> 
> If you love veritas your gonna love this



Does it have breasts? Breasts that can fight ?

Also gratz on 8k posts ::amazed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

But wrecked has more of a feel to it


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

OP is ok to read in volumes, not week by week... at least in my experience... 

I still find Veritas to be a lot more appealing though....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

in a matter of minutes u'll see everyone the official ''phrase'' of Veritas , wait


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 15, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Does it have breasts? Breasts that can fight ?
> 
> Also gratz on 8k posts ::amazed



Thanks



- Kung fu
- Gore
- High school
- GOOD plot development
- EXTREMELY good humor



- Kung fu
- High school
- Full frontal nudity
- Flat out fucking scenes
- EXTREMELY good humor


Both are kingshit levels of awesome and both feature the quasi-mysticalness of Veritas


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

just respect 






^that's the line people


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

hmm nice...^^

Wouldn't ''Where is your god now'' fit with one of Vera's facial expressions?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

^hahaha yah  (u gave me an idea  ), well..''Veritas pwned ur fandom''


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, but in order to be a hit and run specialist of that caliber, you are probably fast enough to avoid most swipes and Rud doesn't really come across as a super strong kind of fighter.  Not to mention the guy went easy on G.  Granted, G had been in two fights already but still.  Ma wasn't really interested in taking G down.



There's the level difference though (that does seem to amount to something). If I understood it correctly, the level difference (actual level in practise, not the one they actually have by the book). Madang is a high eight according to himself, Gangryong is likely a high seven (according to Madang's estimation) and Rud is a nine who's at least better than Guhoo, another nine (possibly a low nine, but that's mere speculation. Its interesting to note though that Guhoo was considered a horrible matchup for Rud). That's not just facts though, its raw power in there too. Rud gets more artificial ki than Madang to begin with.

Furthermore, Gangryong was able to time one of Madang's kick, and he's two levels lower than Rud. Rud might not be able to catch Madang at long range with feline claw, but how about close range? Those claws are stronger on a direct impact. Furthermore, in a fight of endurance, Rud (although its hinted he got a low stamina for his level) still got a higher Ki infusion than Madang, meaning he'd still have soup left once Madang's exhausted his resources.



Reincarnation said:


> i here what your saying but why should madang let himself be suckered into a dogfight if thats what his opponent wants ??? what he did against kang was smart and tactical and really aside from his unwillingness *if thats a word * to particapte in a dog fight there is nothing that indicates that his close combat abilities are  low



Directly no, it shows nothing of how good he is at close combat, and its a good strategy to avoid Gangryong like that, _but at the same time_ it says something about his _confidence_ in his own close combat ability. He pegged Gangryong as a level lower than himself, yet he doesn't want to approach Gangryong. Furthermore, when Gangryong _does_ get him into punching range by catching one of his hands, he's barely holding out! Look at him, he turns into a punching bag until Gangryong lets down on the barrage!

So, are you seriously going to tell me that Rud, one of the fifteen strongest in the school got worse melee capabilities than Gangryong?



Reincarnation said:


> infact if you take a look back at the fight yoou'll see that what he did really wasent even hit and rund he just attacked kang constanly leaving on the deffinseve for pretty much the whole fight



Actually, the only times he was attacking constantly was the times when actually did manage to overwhelm Gangryong. Everytime Gangryong managed to block him properly though (happens about twice) he quickly jumps back rather than trying to continue his offense. That's typical hit and run behavior if you ask me. I don't begrudge him though, its the correct strategy against the current Gangryong.

(I think I've been repeating myself a bit with the answers, but that's just because I've been jumping up and down and rechecking some fights, so I've lost track of my post a bit)

By the way, Gangryong. How many names does he have? Well, I prefer Ma Gangryong at least. Sounds the coolest.


----------



## firefist (Jun 15, 2009)

I read Veritas till chap 24, 25 so far and I must say it remembered me at The Breaker at first. 
Yea, definatley gonna continue Veritas.


just because of teh girlz


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

WRECK MY FANDOM

That sounds so fawkin dirty


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

There is something very endearing about Vera, I think it's her eyes...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> WRECK MY FANDOM
> 
> That sounds so fawkin dirty




it's PWNED ,THE END , deal with it 



and Nightfall, yeah Vera's ''eyes'' are so big


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Doesn't have to if I dun wanna


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

There is something I want cleared up by the way... Is Honse sealed of Ki permanent.. Or could the process be reversed? 

I find it hard to believe that his role as a fighter is over in the manga, when we haven't even seen him in action yet. Then again it could be covered in flashbacks...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

well Darth?  , it's ur last chance meh 



Nightfall, Honse's occasion is 50-50, i think that his Ki isn't completely ''sealed'',we are gonna see him in action,that's for sure , and then he gonna pwn very bad


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

Make another one with ''wrecked my fandom'' then you have two... Problem solved


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

awesome idea mate  , and one which says,''Where is ur God now''??


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Make me a Shinra Rocked and I'll go with the flow 

Smexy Shirna Pic pl0x
source

Liek dis.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> awesome idea mate  , and one which says,*''Where is ur God now''??*



Of course!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth, meh wow , awesome pic


----------



## hehey (Jun 15, 2009)

about the Rud vs Madang thing, just forget the ki difference for a minute. The reason Rud is a level 9 right now is because when he was a level 8 he defeated the level 9 robot to become a level 9, Madang is still level 8, meaning that hes still unable to defeat the level 9 robot. They both would have the same ki when they fight the level 9 robot (being level 8's), the fact that Rud could beat it and Madang still hasn't means that regardless of ki difference Rud is still more powerful.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 15, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Directly no, it shows nothing of how good he is at close combat, and its a good strategy to avoid Gangryong like that, _but at the same time_ it says something about his _confidence_ in his own close combat ability. He pegged Gangryong as a level lower than himself, yet he doesn't want to approach Gangryong. Furthermore, when Gangryong _does_ get him into punching range by catching one of his hands, he's barely holding out! Look at him, he turns into a punching bag until Gangryong lets down on the barrage!


 well he pegged him as an lower level then him becuase he is but regardless you cant hold the fact that madang didnt want to get into a dogfight with probably the second best dog fighter in the school becuase thier is no real guarantee that he would win.you never play to your oponentss advatages.

and also know madang wasnt turned into a punching bag becuase gangryong never landed a punch on him. sure it looked pretty but it wasent as effective as your trying to make it seem.




> So, are you seriously going to tell me that Rud, one of the fifteen strongest in the school got worse melee capabilities than Gangryong?


well when it comes to close combat fighting rud is very skillful just like madang and a pretty intelegent one at that so i think that if he fought current gangryoung that he would take the same route as madang ecspecially since his TMA is much more applicable for long/medium range fighting.




> Actually, the only times he was attacking constantly was the times when actually did manage to overwhelm Gangryong. Everytime Gangryong managed to block him properly though (happens about twice) he quickly jumps back rather than trying to continue his offense. That's typical hit and run behavior if you ask me. I don't begrudge him though, its the correct strategy against the current Gangryong.


 therte were three times in whole that  gangryong defended against madang

1.when flicked some dirt into madang's eye 
2.when he caught his leg with lighting fist
3.when he cheated 

other then that he got his ass beat the entire fight and never really landed a proper blow


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Hmm not bad... Also advertisement for Bible Black lol...


 


That's Danbooru for you.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, but in order to be a hit and run specialist of that caliber, you are probably fast enough to avoid most swipes and *Rud doesn't really come across as a super strong kind of fighter*.  Not to mention the guy went easy on G.  Granted, G had been in two fights already but still.  Ma wasn't really interested in taking G down.



Lol You what? The dude went toe to toe with Guhoo and won also his one of 15 ranked as high Tiers.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 15, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> and also know madang wasnt turned into a punching bag becuase gangryong never landed a punch on him. sure it looked pretty but it wasent as effective as your trying to make it seem.



Compare to when Guhoo makes a rush at Rud (it's a great example, because Guhoo and Gangryong's styles of fighting are very similar. "Dogfighting" if you may. They also did basically the same thing). Rud blocks Guhoo and makes a counter throw. Meanwhile Madang was just holding up his arms to protect as much of his body and face as much as possible, he wasn't able to do anything before Gangryong let up (then Gangryong kicks him, which ended up being a mistake. He shouldn't have gone for such a wide kick I suppose)

Also, I disagree about you saying that Feline Claw (and that sword trick that was some kind of mashup of styles apparently) is meant for mid-to long range. His two most potent techniques (Armcutter and Can Opener) were both close range tricks. Furthermore, Rud noted that his claws are more powerful at close range.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

^ here Darth



and :








that's it fellas


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 15, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Compare to when Guhoo makes a rush at Rud (it's a great example, because Guhoo and Gangryong's styles of fighting are very similar. "Dogfighting" if you may. They also did basically the same thing). Rud blocks Guhoo and makes a counter throw. Meanwhile Madang was just holding up his arms to protect as much of his body and face as much as possible, he wasn't able to do anything before Gangryong let up (then Gangryong kicks him, which ended up being a mistake. He shouldn't have gone for such a wide kick I suppose)


yeah but you see guhoos punches dont have an after effect like lightning, madang basicly just sat thier tannked and blocked all of his punches and waited for the perfect time to discharge them and counter attack. which was basicly the same thing rud did against guhoo minus the discharge



> Also, I disagree about you saying that Feline Claw (and that sword trick that was some kind of mashup of styles apparently) is meant for mid-to long range. His two most potent techniques (Armcutter and Can Opener) were both close range tricks. Furthermore, Rud noted that his claws are more powerful at close range.


i didnt really mean much by it i was just pointing out that his TMA is pretty good for long range combat 

and particulay good for fighting someone like gangryong


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^ here Darth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent

Didn't even remember that picture^^


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

^yeah sure ,u didn't remember it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Fawkin noice


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

super strong as in I lift boulders to show off my manliness super strong.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> super strong as in I lift boulders to show off my manliness super strong.



Rud doesn't need to toss boulders around to be super strong.

Just having an attack that could cut skyscrapers in half makes him super strong.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Rud is a fucking cheater


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> super strong as in I lift boulders to show off my manliness super strong.



Rud's girly arms going to lift boulders


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

How is Rud a cheater?

And his arms aren't exactly girly.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 16, 2009)

does anybody know when the new raws come out?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> How is Rud a cheater?
> 
> And his arms aren't exactly girly.






Darth if u have seen in the end i  had put an , i didn't mean it,lol


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 16, 2009)

lol @ Rud having girly arms. No.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

Probably not until August or September.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

^that's for sure?


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

I said "Probably" 

I can ask for you guys though. Although I don't really know who provides helz0ne's RAWs.s


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> epic sigs
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



can i use the second one with madoka


----------



## Raviene (Jun 16, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> How is Rud a cheater?
> 
> And his arms aren't exactly girly.



anyone who is infused w/ artificial ki is a cheater IMO... 

and his arms *ARE* girly since his attacks involves scratching  **meow**


----------



## Fenix (Jun 16, 2009)

All this talk about Rud is ruining the thread's quality

Topic should be about Shinra


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

NAM said:


> can i use the second one with madoka





yeah sure , no prob


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 16, 2009)

Raviene said:


> anyone who is infused w/ artificial ki is a cheater IMO...
> 
> and his arms *ARE* girly since his attacks involves scratching  **meow**



Then pretty much everyone but Gangryong is cheating, considering artificial ki is given to basically everyone amongst the martial artists students.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah a school that gives their *entire student body* STEROIDS!!!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 16, 2009)

Raviene said:


> anyone who is infused w/ artificial ki is a cheater IMO...
> 
> and his arms *ARE* girly since his attacks involves scratching  **meow**



meow muthafucka!


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> There is something I want cleared up by the way... Is Honse sealed of Ki permanent.. Or could the process be reversed?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that his role as a fighter is over in the manga, when we haven't even seen him in action yet. Then again it could be covered in flashbacks...



We saw him appear out of nowhere at his introduction, that was badass.
Also the Honse wallpaper that followed was like he's the shit.
Only to discover that he's the leader of a weakling gang and a weakling himself.
I LOLed so much when he said that Rud and Lil' Budy were 2nd and 3rd Dragon while he is the 1st.
Again only the discover that he's someone not to mess with according to his past record.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

He is a bad mothafucka after all


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

if hes so strong why didnt any of the council have any scratches are marks? looks like they played with him.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

it was a trap if u got it,  u know?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 16, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> if hes so strong why didnt any of the council have any scratches are marks? looks like they played with him.



Well generally when I jump people with my friends only 1 person ends of hurt 99% of the time. Guess who.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 16, 2009)

Most effective way to neutralize someone...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Well generally when I jump people with my friends only 1 person ends of hurt 99% of the time. Guess who.



but these are fictional characters with super powers. what your freetime is spent doing got shit to do with it. lightning tiger put all of them plus vera in the hospital and some robots. honse should at least get 1 hit


----------



## robotnik (Jun 16, 2009)

damn dawg u so tough 

how often u gang up on bitches


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 16, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> but these are fictional characters with super powers. what your freetime is spent doing got shit to do with it. lightning tiger put all of them plus vera in the hospital and some robots. honse should at least get 1 hit


Maybe he hit in a area covered by clothing



robotnik said:


> damn dawg u so tough
> 
> how often u gang up on bitches



only when bored


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

bump into people and beat the fuck of them is so cool


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2009)

Fenix said:


> All this talk about Rud is ruining the thread's quality
> 
> Topic should be about Shinra



Rud >>>>>>> The bitch we all know and hate.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Rud >>>>>>> The bitch we all know and hate.



Denial is a powerful thing 

Rud schemes too much for my liking. Actually all the good guys do. The "bad" guys are surprisingly honest


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 17, 2009)

Shinra < Madoka > = Honse > Veritas

Mmk?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 17, 2009)

Now where did ''opinion'' go...hmm?

And for the record... Vera>Madoka and Shinra...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shinra < Madoka > = Honse > Veritas
> 
> Mmk?




, Madoka >Vera >Shinra


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 17, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> , Madoka *>Vera >Shinra*


 
Yeah, hell to the no


----------



## Fenix (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shinra < Madoka > = Honse > Veritas
> 
> Mmk?



Isn't it obvious?


*Spoiler*: __ 



you're wrong


----------



## Proxy (Jun 17, 2009)

Madoka > Vera. It's true.

Guesong's (sp?) face I'd like to see.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2009)

So many opinions in this thread.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Yes, it's completely obvious. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't handle the truth


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

here mothafuckas 

39 is out

100% confirmed: Asenjo is moving to Atletico


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 18, 2009)

*Wow!*

I can't wait until the next one.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

from 40 and after things are getting more interesting


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok....Wow..
I think I just found the number one asshole in the manga so far...

Definitely looking forward to the next chapter...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

Mask-Man huh?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

Aw what happened guys?  Everyone used to love the masked man of mystery.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 18, 2009)

Guesong, what a scumbag... Threw away his pride and his bros for a woman, and now he wants to force himself on her while she's defenseless? Dick. 

And Madoka is a sorry case. After everything that has happened she just wants to pretend nothings wrong and everything's sunshine and rainbows? Rud was right. She just got marked down in my books.

Vera on the other hand, i'm liking more and more. She's an icy and proud one though. But as impartial and sharp as they say.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Aw what happened guys?  Everyone used to love the masked man of mystery.





lol, from his 1st appearance i knew he was a fucking ass, but now with his actions we've seen ,it's confirmed officially


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2009)

> lol, from his 1st appearance i knew he was a fucking ass, but now with his actions we've seen ,it's confirmed officially



Lol yep definetly, what are you guys predictions on the next chapter (if you haven't seen the spoilers yet).


----------



## Yammy (Jun 18, 2009)

well I found my fave characters

Guesong and Honse


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

Woah, Vera was pretty amazing in this chapter

As opposed to the rest of the student council. How come a fair (well, _relatively_ fair at least) leader like Vera ends up with such morally pathetic followers?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

Vera friends are so full of shit Madoka too she was a fav of mine but the pretending nothing happened and doing those happy poses.. I hate those type of girls .. also I hope this chapter lies cuz I want to see Honse fighting someone .


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2009)

This chapter trolled my fandom


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Vera friends are so full of shit Madoka too she was a fav of mine but the pretending nothing happened and doing those happy poses.. I hate those type of girls .. also I hope this chapter lies cuz I want to see Honse fighting someone .



Dude, Honse doesn't need Ki to kick ass

But yeah, Vera was the shit this chapter, the way she told him off. Girl got balls of steel yo


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 18, 2009)

Madoka is a hypocrite bitch Vera is my new favorite female character now


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 18, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Woah, Vera was pretty amazing in this chapter
> 
> As opposed to the rest of the student council. How come a fair (well, _relatively_ fair at least) leader like Vera ends up with such morally pathetic followers?



It doesn't seem to be Guhoo's case.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> It doesn't seem to be Guhoo's case.



True, Guhoo didn't gang up on Honse like the others. Of course, he was stuck in a hospital, so there's no telling what he'd done if he was uninjured.

But I believe in Guhoo. Beneath that bishie-bullying exterior lies a heart of pure gold I tell you


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

who really knows before this chapter I never expected Madoka to be this type of bitch...damn.

 but yeah  Guhoo's looks more like the typical feral character that just wants 1vs 1 fights.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 18, 2009)

Both deserve to lose in the next fight. Too bad someone had to win.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

Guesong will end up as the atoner though before this flashback is over. Anyone wanna bet?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Guesong will end up as the atoner though before this flashback is over. Anyone wanna bet?



what get the losers?

Sasuke sharingans slave sigs ?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> what get the losers?
> 
> Sasuke sharingans slave sigs ?



Shit, I don't care. I always conveniently forget a bet if I lose

So yeah, honor and victory to the winner, eternal disgrace (that last like, for at least a  week) for the loser?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm more surprised at what they said about Honses Ki channels being irreparable... That can't be true, since I don't believe his role is over yet...

Would be strange to only have all of his fights happen offscreen, well although that wasn't really a ''fight''


----------



## Yammy (Jun 18, 2009)

the way they keep repeating it only means one thing

Honse ki channels will be repaired


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

No no no

The way they kept repeating it, it means that once Honse kicks ass simply through superior technique and a normal muscle, we will be twice as surprised!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Honse went out like a total bitch. Wow...what a sorry excuse for a man.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> No no no
> 
> The way they kept repeating it, it means that once Honse kicks ass simply through superior technique and a normal muscle, we will be twice as surprised!!



That would be satisfactory as well


----------



## Sajin (Jun 18, 2009)

What a great manga this is. I actually found it thanks to Demon_Souichiro's sig and profile page 

Tha last 2 chapters made me wish for the ultimate worst fate for Madoka. I hope someone ruins her Ki channels the same way.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Well now I know that the stick that is permanently up Vera's ass was at some point replaced by a dick.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

^Is reading masochism to you?
Or more like.. do you like any part of this manga?

I think Vera is actually quite decent compared to many of her followers so far...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

All Hail Vera's ''right'' boob (Madoka), meh she rocks , and Vera also,she is so proud and awsome chick


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Vera; When most of your characters are different variations of douchebag and bitch, being the queen bitch makes you surprisingly the most likable.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

U are fan of Vera's leftboob huh?(Shinra)


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Shinra, the one reason why men hit women. If this was a great manga someone with a pair of balls would have shut that bitch up a loooooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## tgre (Jun 18, 2009)

Honse + Rud + Jeeha + Guhoo + Lightning Tiger + Fire Dragon > All of the above



			
				tGre said:
			
		

> I think he never really berated him for kicking his ass in the first place.
> 
> he said he knew why they did it. And he still called Guesong his "bro." Even Guesong stated that he disliked the gang-bashing of Honse- "I beat up Honse even though he's the closest thing I have to a brother"
> 
> ...



copypasta from Blender Thread

Honse deserved better


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't feel sorry for someone who pretty much gave up his right to be relevant in a energy spamming manga.


----------



## tgre (Jun 18, 2009)

That's pretty shitty if you have to gauge a character's worth by their fighting ability rather than their actual personality and the substance they've been bringing to this manga.

He makes most of the chapters worthwhile.

He's up there in my list of "people I like more than Gangryong"

But then again... I like nearly everyone over the main character


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

Yammy said:


> well I found my fave characters
> 
> Guesong and Honse


MC Lars was right.  Hot girls make guys do really stupid things.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 18, 2009)

Honse will regain his power. Wasn't it said you could never completely close the Ki channels off?

And Chun Guesong?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vera is hot though.




Favorite characters? It would be Honse and Guesong to me as well.


----------



## hehey (Jun 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Honse went out like a total bitch. Wow...what a sorry excuse for a man.


The hell!?, It was either that or die like a dog on the street, he aint no bitch.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 18, 2009)

Honse! 

It was painful to see Honse act like that. 

Fucking Guesong got what he deserved, damn asshole. I have to admit though, the color page of Guesong by Shade this chapter and his appearance on page 11 and 18 were sick. Vera was pretty nonchalant about some guy batshit guy straddling her and ripping her shirt open.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

hmm... he (honse) sorta is (a bitch btw); begging for his life, basically willing to castrate himself, babbling about being an orphan for sympathy...if our main character knew that _that_ was honse back story you would have one page dedicated to him laughing at honse and another page of honse being called a pussy in creative ways (hey i might actually look forward to those chapters), if our main character was acting himself anyway. What type of school did honse think reunion was? 

Just based on his character on the first 38 chapters I figured he was pretty much the author way of using the "hey explain whats going on minister encyclopedia/useless sidekick" trope, but man I couldn't even dream he was this pathetic even when he was a so called badass. The way this manga uses the "former badass now retired but might come back again" trope is so bad its fucking hilarious.


----------



## Midus (Jun 18, 2009)

That aside. Honse owns.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

Midus said:


> That aside. Honse owns.


 
And it's canon dawg. Any Honse shots in the latest chapter? Hasn't read it yet


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> hmm... he (honse) sorta is (a bitch btw); begging for his life, basically willing to castrate himself, babbling about being an orphan for sympathy...if our main character knew that _that_ was honse back story you would have one page dedicated to him laughing at honse and another page of honse being called a pussy in creative ways (hey i might actually look forward to those chapters), if our main character was acting himself anyway. What type of school did honse think reunion was?
> 
> Just based on his character on the first 38 chapters I figured he was pretty much the author way of using the "hey explain whats going on minister encyclopedia/useless sidekick" trope, but man I couldn't even dream he was this pathetic even when he was a so called badass. The way this manga uses the "former badass now retired but might come back again" trope is so bad its fucking hilarious.



I actually like his sidekick status...

He adds some humor to the manga, the begging may have seemed a bit out of character. And I can't say I love it , but it doesn't effect the story that much for me... He doesn't have to be constantly badass, I don't mind seeing a person cower in fear sometimes...

I just hope he doesn't remain a sidekick forever

Maybe he didn't even put up much of a fight, when they cornered him... who knows...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

Honse probably didn't even try to put up a fight, much less go up against Guesong, someone who he thought of as a brother, and the same for Guesong, even though he and the others heavily whomped on him.


----------



## tgre (Jun 18, 2009)

He was fearing death, not the fight itself.

He just didn't want to leave the school.

Honse as a person is very altruistic and the gang-bash was unnecessary.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

A necessary evil from Madokas point of view


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

Vera, just laying there


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh how I wish how things could go back to the way they were.

You know..like when everyone loooooved Madoka.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't dislike her really... Made some questionable choices yes... but she isn't a total bitch because of it...I feel she's a bit deluded and needs a wakeup call though.

And there are many dicks/bitches in this manga, like you said earlier....There is no vanilla good character. And that's part of the reason this manga is appealing to me at least..

PS: What's with the rings? Something out of the comic book section?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

It's not that I don't like her. It's just that I like Shinra moar


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Shinra+Whip=Heart attack for Shinra fanboys


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Having gray characters isn't a problem. In fact that is the sign of an upper tier manga. The fact is not having any likable characters to get behind is another thing. Which is the mark of a low tier manga. When your entire cast can be classified by dick/bitch then the manga doesn't evolve past a certain point, it can't get beyond "things just randomly happen, deal with it and don't bother feeling sorry for em because he/she probably deserved it". What happened to honse should be sad, but it simply doesn't register that emotion, in some ways i can even justify him deserving what came to him. It feels too much like early pre budha arc gantz.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Having gray characters isn't a problem. In fact that is the sign of an upper tier manga. The fact is not having any likable characters to get behind is another thing. Which is the mark of a low tier manga. When your entire cast can be classified by dick/bitch then the manga doesn't evolve past a certain point, it can't get beyond "things just randomly happen, deal with it and don't bother feeling sorry for em because he/she probably deserved it". What happened to honse should be sad, but it simply doesn't register that emotion, in some ways i can even justify him deserving what came to him. It feels too much like early pre budha arc gantz.



Well even if it doesn't invoke any emotion with you, doesn't mean it's the same for everyone else reading it.. but I can see what you're getting at, and I hadn't really given it that much thought. And I didn't really feel anything when reading the chapter either, but in what way did he deserve it?

I wouldn't cross out the possibility of some characters warming up a little bit though, Vera among others... The fact that she decided to put Guesong in isolation for example.

And did Gantz ever have this problem?


----------



## hehey (Jun 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> babbling about being an orphan for sympathy...



bull, he said that cause without his powers hed be kicked out of school, so hed have no where to go, it was part of his request to stay.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

Then why are you still reading Veritas?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Early Gantz yes. Early Gantz was simply a bunch of guys and girls in tight suits who fought aliens who may or may not try to kill them half the time, but will eventually end up killing 90% of them by mission end. You could careless if anyone lived or died. Each gantzer was basically a jackass, lowlife, sadist or bitch. Think of the friday the 13th remake made into a manga, that was early gantz. Even I was hoping kurono would die already so the horrible excuse for fanservice and gore would end. 

Then the budha arc happened and then shortly after kurono became something more than a jerk who needed his head separated from his body, and for plenty of chapters I can admit I listed gantz as a high tier manga simply because it was incredible to read and the turn around; from hopelessly pathetic characters in dumb situations, to likable characters being told to survive the best way they can was remarkable enough to warrant at least placing gantz near tier 2 status. though right now gantz is shit, it used to be very awesome despite the horrid beginnings. 

Gantz showed me to give a manga a chance to get better which is why I still read relatively bad manga, though it is admittedly fun to trash it, I'm really looking forward to finding a redeeming quality to it.

Speaking of honse, I think he should have known better, I mean no one should be that naive given your surroundings. I may be giving a certain someone too much credit but when you know who your friend is hanging around and you know that you oppose what your friend stands for (by proxy of the company he keeps), i mean the only realistic way i see honse getting beat up that bad is if he had his guard waaay down. Which of course it probably was. 

Vera is milking her uber bitch title for all its worth. She simply but Guesong in isolation simply because she can, not really because she has a problem with what he did. The fact that she justified it by saying that Guesong was simply acting for himself, is simply showing that she doesn't want anyone who has ulterior motives around her. Guesong acted on her behalf and got what was coming for it, Vera quite simply uses the fact that her strength is what being admired and isn't going to treat anyone like a human being until someone removes the stick that is permanently stuck in her ass and is touching her spine.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, fun times in the comics section.  Everyone's preparing for a little light show called blackest night.  Some want to play nice, others not so much.  I just want it to all work out in the end.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Black laterns....about damn time:ho


----------



## Booyal (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, Honse did kind of bitch out in this one, though regardless, he's a great character  and absolutly hillarious xD


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

Honse isn't a guy with a badass attitude I see him like a hilarious laid back that just happened to be strong but he just wants to have a normal life.

so that reaction of him in this chapter doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

He was pretty much hyped as a badass. Hell i thought the reason why his internal channels were destroyed was because he was doing some super badass move that ended up destroying his career as a fighter. Too bad honse true colors were revealed this chapter


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 19, 2009)

Not everyone is cut out or even wants to be a super badass i-don't-take-shit-from-nobody type of character. Honse is who he is and i like him the way he is. He  obviously a martial arts enthusiast who highly respects his elders and dislikes confrontations. As mentioned, he's probably not too fussed about all the power-plays and death matches, probably just wanting to have fun in a place he calls home. Why people go on and on about how dumb or useless he is when there are pigs like Guesong running around, i have no idea. Kinda reflects the messed-up thought processes and moral centers of some people. Sad.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2009)

Calling a place that basically gives steroids to teenagers home is sad and pathetic...


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera, just laying there



Don't you realise that it's turning her on?


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Calling a place that basically gives steroids to teenagers home is sad and pathetic...



Then imagine the kind of shit-hole Honse came from for him to call this home. Not everyone is born with a silver spoon in their mouth.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought Honse was brow beat into destroying himself.  I get the impression that he didn't want to, but that's the only way he could stay alive.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 19, 2009)

VERITAS CHAQUITAS!!!!

Shinra needs to die


----------



## Inugami (Jun 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Calling a place that basically gives steroids to teenagers home is sad and pathetic...



Dude that place is a paradise compared to living on the streets .


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder if we'll see the part where Jeeha kicks Shinra's ass in this flashback.

Speaking of which, Jeeha is probably one of the top five people within the school right now. In the flashback he said he kicked the ass out of three council members and only broke and arm, didn't he?

Heck, I bet he was the one responsible for defeating half of the council that later gang-banged Honse

But yeah, I understand why Honse did what he did. And I have to say, you gotta have balls to cripple yourself for life like that

In many ways Honse is the most human member in Reunion. That's why we love him I suppose


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 19, 2009)

lol, Vera is nonchalant about everything, even though she could probably kill him right on the spot, she just lays there like whatever rape me. It must be the masochist in her.


Also Guesong should have follow the unwritten man law and that is



Bros before Hoes, lol


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

Iron21 said:


> lol, Vera is nonchalant about everything, even though she could probably kill him right on the spot, she just lays there like whatever rape me. It must be the masochist in her.
> 
> 
> Also Guesong should have follow the unwritten man law and that is
> ...



Guesong is a living testament of what happens if you don't follow that tenet

Anyway, Vera's Ki probably hasn't recovered yet, that's why she got overpowered.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Lusankya said:


> Guesong, what a scumbag... Threw away his pride and his bros for a woman, and now he wants to force himself on her while she's defenseless? Dick.
> 
> And Madoka is a sorry case. After everything that has happened she just wants to pretend nothings wrong and everything's sunshine and rainbows? Rud was right. She just got marked down in my books.
> 
> Vera on the other hand, i'm liking more and more. She's an icy and proud one though. But as impartial and sharp as they say.



You sir. Are correct. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera, just laying there







Goodfellow said:


> Anyway, Vera's Ki probably hasn't recovered yet, that's why she got overpowered.



Or perhaps she just doesn't care? :amazed


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Or perhaps she just doesn't care? :amazed



Well, there's that possibility too


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Dude that place is a paradise compared to living on the streets .



You seem to be forgetting that honse is super human...


----------



## Inugami (Jun 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> You seem to be forgetting that honse is super human...



Yeah but I think he wasn't always superhuman he grow strong in the school remember hes an orphan .


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:
			
		

> You seem to be forgetting that honse is super human...



Yeah, so he could've easily...err, how do you earn money by throwing energy balls at people again?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah, so he could've easily...err, how do you earn money by throwing energy balls at people again?



Isn't honse the leader of the 9 failed dragons? Couldn't he well...easily form a very large street gang, and do whatever he feels like for money without ever rarely getting involved himself. fuck our main character who probably didn't even have 1/10th of honse strength at that age, was a little thug himself and was all intent and purposes unbeatable. the fact that he hoped for a normal life in reunion is quite fail sauce to be honest and shows he has a weak character.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 19, 2009)

i don't know if its just me but i just don't get what the hell are they trying to accomplish by doing all these things for Vera...i really don't think her position means anything...

seriously i keep scratching my head


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2009)

But that what makes it hilarious. Apparently each and everyone one of them figure that it is a very good idea allow an uber bitch like vera to inherent all the power of the 4-5 different elemental martial arts, hence making her a god.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Isn't honse the leader of the 9 failed dragons? Couldn't he well...easily form a very large street gang, and do whatever he feels like for money without ever rarely getting involved himself. fuck our main character who probably didn't even have 1/10th of honse strength at that age, was a little thug himself and was all intent and purposes unbeatable. the fact that he hoped for a normal life in reunion is quite fail sauce to be honest and shows he has a weak character.



What if Honse was morally opposed to thuggery though? Because he seems to be a pretty honest person, y'know?

Anyway, don't be so quick to judge Honse's character.

It's easy to be condemning when oneself haven't been in the same situation (even if the situation itself happens to be fictional. But hey, let's create some comparisons or something. I mean, if I was homeless and hungry, and someone offered me shelter, I wouldn't be so goddamned picky about the thatching on the roof)



Raviene said:


> i don't know if its just me but i just don't get what the hell are they trying to accomplish by doing all these things for Vera...i really don't think her position means anything...
> 
> seriously i keep scratching my head



It's called charisma, and Vera has it in buckets considering the way she seems to inspire loyalty. Meh, don't look at it too closely


----------



## Raviene (Jun 19, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> It's called *charisma*, and Vera has it in buckets considering the way she seems to inspire *loyalty*. Meh, don't look at it too closely



she seems to have the opposite if you ask me...as much as i hate to say it but Rud has the charisma part down and i think the loyalty part will eventually go to the main hero

i really don't want to over think it but you cant blame me...still i don't get what's so special about her position or whatever is that she represent because it doesn't really help w/ the plot or general scheme of things...maybe ill give it a couple more chapters but w/ the way things are going...all i could say is


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

Raviene said:


> she seems to have the opposite if you ask me...as much as i hate to say it but Rud has the charisma part down and i think the loyalty part will eventually go to the main hero



That's why I said you shouldn't look at it too closely!

But yeah, I suppose in a way I can understand why the council members seems to adore her so much. 

She's kinda like a general standing in the middle of the battlefield or something like that. From a certain light, she'll inspire



Raviene said:


> i really don't want to over think it but you cant blame me...still i don't get what's so special about her position or whatever is that she represent because it doesn't really help w/ the plot or general scheme of things...maybe ill give it a couple more chapters but w/ the way things are going...all i could say is



She's a contender to to the title of inheritor of what apparently seems to be the one of the strongest schools of traditional martial arts in existence, to whom all the other traditional arts of the Heaven't Riches class pay tribute. Also, it's been hinted on that something has happened to her elder sister, Yuri, that has increased the odds of Vera inheriting.

Her family also seems to be knee deep in Reunion affairs. That's why she's ruling the school I suppose (besides the fact that she's ranked as strongest).

So in short, that's why the council members seem to think it's such a big deal to keep the image of Vera as strong so important. If she weakens, they might lose everything (or so they think/thought). I suppose.

(Oh, and in case you haven't noticed, I'm probably a Vera fanboy)


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 19, 2009)

Raviene said:


> she seems to have the opposite if you ask me...as much as i hate to say it but Rud has the charisma part down and i think the loyalty part will eventually go to the main hero
> 
> i really don't want to over think it but you cant blame me...still i don't get what's so special about her position or whatever is that she represent because it doesn't really help w/ the plot or general scheme of things...maybe ill give it a couple more chapters but w/ the way things are going...all i could say is



I would disagree. I believe that she does have charisma. Being agreeable and freindly doesn't equate charisma. She does have certain qualities that lead others to trust and believe in her judgement and leadership.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 19, 2009)

Lusankya said:


> I would disagree. I believe that she does have charisma. *Being agreeable and freindly doesn't equate charisma*. She does have certain qualities that lead others to trust and believe in her judgement and leadership.



i think it does at some level...but i'm pretty sure what *DOES'NT*.. being aloof and thinking that everyone else is garbage

don't get me wrong though...i like her attitude but it's just the part why everybody seems to think it's important that she maintains her position that's getting me puzzled...it's not like she'll do anything for them in return and i don't see what they will gain in helping her...apart from Guesong all of 'em don't seem to have any ulterior motive...(ok ill stop over analyzing and just take it as it is)


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 19, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i think it does at some level...but i'm pretty sure what *DOES'NT*.. being aloof and thinking that everyone else is garbage



Ah, but she doesn't think others are garbage. Wherever have you gotten that idea? Guesong she disdained, and rightfully so, and on the other hand Gangryong she's emotionally blaming for Lightning Tiger's death. That's the only two she's (openly at least) shown any contempt against. Towards the others, well, look how she treats Guhoo for example.

The aloofness on the other hand, that's an open bet. How buddy buddy should a leader be anyway? Personally I think the way Vera acts demands authority (sure, sometimes she seems distant. But when she is ordering people around, they sure as hell know about it). And authority in turn creates loyalty.



Raviene said:


> don't get me wrong though...i like her attitude but it's just the part why everybody seems to think it's important that she maintains her position that's getting me puzzled...it's not like she'll do anything for them in return and i don't see what they will gain in helping her...apart from Guesong all of 'em don't seem to have any ulterior motive...(ok ill stop over analyzing and just take it as it comes)



Hm, well, it's a question of power play, isn't it? The reunion school is literally filled to the brim with human monsters, some of them able to tear buildings into shreds with their bare hands. 

And the people lording over these monsters are the student council. And they do so by being the biggest, baddest bunch of the gang. They are the cream of the crop, the elite of the elite and you know it. They are where you wish you were. And amongst them, its their leader, the president that's highest of the high.

Now, imagine what would happen (or what the council imagined would happen) if the students of the Reunion School suddenly saw a weakness in leadership?


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 19, 2009)

The thing about being a great leader is not about being on great terms with everyone, rather its about knowing where you stand and knowing how to make decisions, even difficult but necessary ones that others are unwilling to. Great leaders, though aloof and distant, have a rare personal quality that invokes great devotion and trust. I think that describes Vera perfectly. 

After all, if a leader starts acting all chummy and trying to be one of the regular people, sooner or later, someone will think, 'Hey, whats so special about this guy, what gives him the right to be the leader'.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

I mean...Usopp yelled at Luffy once in sincere rage.  Does that make Luffy a bad leader?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 19, 2009)

meh,this thread is so active


----------



## Inugami (Jun 19, 2009)

^Yeah a sign perhaps that Veritas its becoming popular .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 19, 2009)

Question:

Are all the Korean Mangas read from left to right?
Cuz The Breaker seems to be like the Jap Mangas.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2009)

You guys understanding of leadership is pretty borked if Vera is honestly considered one.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 19, 2009)

HAhAHAHAHAHAHahaHAHhAHAhaha

Just read 39

Guesong is a loser, confirmed. Can't deny it now. Guhoo is the true bro.

Guhoo & Shinra are the best characters in this story 



Raviene said:


> she seems to have the opposite if you ask me...as much as i hate to say it but Rud has the charisma part down and i think the loyalty part will eventually go to the main hero



Rud? Are you kidding me. He has done absolutely _nothing_ but scheme behind the real main hero's back. Honestly the only people who have shown any traits worthy of respect are Guhoo (for being a reliable bro) and Gangryong (for having a spine), both have their faults but nevertheless


----------



## Sajin (Jun 19, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Rud? Are you kidding me. He has done absolutely _nothing_ but scheme behind the real main hero's back. Honestly the only people who have shown any traits worthy of respect are Guhoo (for being a reliable bro) and Gangryong (for having a spine), both have their faults but nevertheless



Guhoo went a bit too far though. I respect him in a way but he really deserves to die by Rud's hand. Besides Rud does deserve respect for all the hard work he had done (he had little talent and an inferior art, mind you) and determination he has to avenge Anichella, besides he seems more humane.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 19, 2009)

People taking sides already 

Vera doesn't seem to be an aloof character, so I'd be hard pressed to think she had no clue as to what was happening. Guesong better not disappoint in his match. Guhoo needs more than what Rud did to him in the first match after what happened to Anichella, though.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2009)

What does fuckers did to Honse pisses me of so much, the fact that he even begged gets to me more, I hope he has something planned in the future and totally fucks them all up. Those fucking cowards dam they all deserve death after such a cowardly act.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

He doesn't even hold a grudge against Guesong. Why would he plan something when he doesn't even hold a grudge against the man who he thinks of as his brother? And I'm a Honse fan, but no need to take it this seriously


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 20, 2009)

Honse was too strong for the plot.  Yeah I hope the rape guy and Hulk guy get owned and the hot girls get bitch slapped


----------



## Proxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Honse doesn't really have to prove anything. And lmao @ the rape guy.

I'd like to see some of the other characters fight now.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 20, 2009)

raw readers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hayato is a pwnage mothafucka ,but Kang proved after his ''win'' against him ,that in a short time amount ,he can do the unbelievable


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm finally caught up. But my head is swimming with names...I'm having a hard time matching the face with the name. Of course, some stand out like Guhoo and Madoka. 

But my favorite character is the former master of EOTL (Youcheon). He has a Yondaime-like aura to him now that's he's gone...(or so that's what the manwha wants us to believe). [Note: I am NOT saying that Naruto = Veritas]

Btw, who is Shinra?


----------



## Yammy (Jun 20, 2009)

the annoying chick who gave "advice"


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh...Vera's secretary-like chick prior to Madoka's arrival. 

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2009)

Correction: He meant to say the best female in the story

Probably drunk so he mistyped


----------



## Proxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Shinra, annoying? Never.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 20, 2009)

Any guesses to who our Lightning Tiger killer could be? Someone already introduced in the manga or someone out of nowhere?

Take a guess...


----------



## Yammy (Jun 20, 2009)

He isn't dead. He just cut off his arm and pretended he was dead so people stopped chasing him


----------



## Proxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Something like that. I doubt he's dead. Too much unanswered questions regarding his supposed death.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2009)

in b4 lighting tiger is final villain


----------



## Sαge (Jun 20, 2009)

Lightning Tiger is final villain


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 20, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Shinra, annoying? Never.



Exactly. 



Nightfall said:


> Any guesses to who our Lightning Tiger killer could be? Someone already introduced in the manga or someone out of nowhere?
> 
> Take a guess...



Probably Fire Dragon if he's dead 



Yammy said:


> He isn't dead. He just cut off his arm and pretended he was dead so people stopped chasing him



And you know this how? Raw spoiler? 



The J-Sage said:


> Lightning Tiger is final villain



I said this many pages ago


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

no. I don't look at the spoilers. Just seem like the obivous choice when we only see one piece of someone like an arm.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 21, 2009)

Gecka said:


> in b4 lighting tiger is final villain



me thinks not, that would be kind of predictable.  I mean Air Gear made that happen when they made Sora the final villain


also can someone link me to the raws again?  i am hoping that the new raws finally came out.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 21, 2009)

Yay... not that I had planned to read Air Gear in the future anyway. By all means though spoilers are always welcome!!!

.............
Please keep other examples spoilertagged...-_-


As for Lightning Tiger there is always the possibility of him being alive, not what I'm hoping for but I guess.... Final villain however? ugh
Not his style....


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

dead

what are you talking about?  Unless you read ahead or something I don't remember his head being presented. The only evidence we have L.T. is dead is his arm. 

It's the whole reason vera wanted to see it and had madoka searching all over for his body.

this post was directed to agmaster who subsequently deleted his post


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Correction: He meant to say the best female in the story
> 
> Probably drunk so he mistyped





Proxy said:


> Shinra, annoying? Never.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Exactly.



Akane-iro ni Somaru Saka DVD

tell me this isn't annoying


----------



## Inugami (Jun 21, 2009)

Yammy said:


> [IMG=That's our favorite kunoichi! ^/w\^]http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs49/f/2009/172/e/2/e2e39e45d5b39c0e2e968419b5c2560a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> tell me this isn't annoying



I always remember that part every time I see Shinra  of course is one annoying bitch kinda the typical evil cheerleader of a teen movie.


----------



## Death (Jun 21, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Kakashi is JESUS!! Believe and be saved.
> 
> what are you talking about?  Unless you read ahead or something I don't remember his head being presented. The only evidence we have L.T. is dead is his arm.
> 
> ...



For the head.

Kakashi is JESUS!! Believe and be saved.
Kakashi is JESUS!! Believe and be saved.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Death said:


> For the head.
> 
> Stock
> Stock



He said he had document's that said Lightning tiger died but we didn't actually see the skull. There would be no reason for us not to see the actual head if he was really dead.

Not to mention Fake earth beast told gangryong he was the one who killed lightning tiger earlier.

Just seems too conspicuous for him to really be dead to me.

You don't go around proving deaths with just an arm and a document... especially in manga.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 21, 2009)

*Is Vera paralyzed or something? She didn't seem to be resisting the rape. :zaeu *


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Is Vera paralyzed or something? She didn't seem to be resisting the rape. :zaeu *



she has no ki so fighting would be futile against someone who does.

At least someone on Guesong's level.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2009)

Yammy said:


> no. I don't look at the spoilers. Just seem like the obivous choice when we only see one piece of someone like an arm.



Mmk. 



Yammy said:


> Link removed
> 
> tell me this isn't annoying



I can't. Her smile makes me jizz every time. 



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Is Vera paralyzed or something? She didn't seem to be resisting the rape. :zaeu *



Not paralyzed, just not able to use ki after getting her ass handed to her by Lightning Tiger.


----------



## hehey (Jun 21, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Not to mention Fake earth beast told gangryong he was the one who killed lightning tiger earlier.


Dude, what Fake Earth beast said was he died by "our hands", which obviously means Reunion in general and not him, or else Gangryong wouldn't still be asking Fire Dragon who killed him. Besides, going by the flashbacks Earth Beast could never hope to defeat LT, even a one armed one.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

hehey said:


> Dude, what Fake Earth beast said was he died by "our hands", which obviously means Reunion in general and not him, or else Gangryong wouldn't still be asking Fire Dragon who killed him. Besides, going by the flashbacks Earth Beast could never hope to defeat LT, even a one armed one.



I know that....which I said makes it more dubious that LT is even dead.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 21, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Lanna
> 
> tell me this isn't annoying



I'm happy in my pants every time she does it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 21, 2009)

Shinra is  actually so ''kindhearted'' , we all misunderstood  her


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Everyone's nice to their boss.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 21, 2009)

Link removed

After being a little curious about lame tiger I discovered why Vera remembers him so fondly. I believe that was her first orgasm.

Link removed

Followed by her second orgasm. This bitch likes it rough.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Charles Atlas Superpowers
> 
> After being a little curious about lame tiger I discovered why Vera remembers him so fondly. I believe that was her first *organism*.
> 
> ...



underage ban


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't you mean orgasm?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 21, 2009)

I should never post directly after I finish watching porn....


----------



## Sαge (Jun 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I said this many pages ago



The truth has to be reiterated every now and then 

Naw but seriously, it's  still to early to call FV. Hell, I'm not even sure who the _real_ bad guys are yet. 




hehey said:


> Dude, what Fake Earth beast said was he died by "our hands", which obviously means Reunion in general and not him, or else Gangryong wouldn't still be asking Fire Dragon who killed him. Besides, going by the flashbacks Earth Beast could never hope to defeat LT, even a one armed one.




Looking back at what Fake Earth beast said I can't help but laugh. Everytime LT and Reunion got into a scuffle, Reunion got their asses handed to them, no contest.

I guess when he says Reunion, he means Yuri and/or Jinyup.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Fake Earth beast.

He deserves to be called by his whole name


----------



## Sαge (Jun 21, 2009)

True, I shall now correct my error


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2009)

You mean Zerar, amirite?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 21, 2009)

Its obvious super injured guhoo shows up to save vera

Unless....

I would love for that bitch to get raped though


----------



## Fenix (Jun 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Its obvious super injured guhoo shows up to save vera



That's what a true bro is for 



> Unless....
> 
> I would love for that bitch to get raped though



I wouldn't mind seeing it either but...let's face it, we don't even have a real kiss panel (the only one we got was turned into a comedy panel with deformed figures) despite all the pantie shots, I doubt we'll even see a real breast grope


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 21, 2009)

I like Madoka's fighting style, very bouncy.


----------



## Death (Jun 22, 2009)

Yammy said:


> He said he had document's that said Lightning tiger died but we didn't actually see the skull. There would be no reason for us not to see the actual head if he was really dead.
> 
> Not to mention Fake earth beast told gangryong he was the one who killed lightning tiger earlier.
> 
> ...



Read it again.  The document says that the skull in that box is lightning tigers.  The dentals match.

Besides that, who knows if those are fake and he is still out there.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 22, 2009)

Fenix said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing it either but...let's face it, we don't even have a real kiss panel (the only one we got was turned into a comedy panel with deformed figures) despite all the pantie shots, I doubt we'll even see a real breast grope



Breast grope eh:ho?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

chap 40 cover:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inugami (Jun 22, 2009)

^!?!?!!? Madoka?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

Technically, boobs of that size should slow down her movements due to bounce-induced speed lag


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2009)

But technically this is not an martial art manga and actually she is one of the fastest fighters.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

And technically we all just look at the boobs and pretty images


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2009)

Technically I'm not 12.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 22, 2009)

Madoka is just so great that her boobs actually create more speed as they sway. :ho


----------



## Yammy (Jun 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> And technically we all just look at the boobs and pretty images



Technically no.

IF wanted boobs I would read bleach 

edit: rofl I just realized that icon is named after you.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 22, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Technically no.
> 
> IF wanted boobs I would read bleach
> 
> *edit: rofl I just realized that icon is named after you*.





Madoka looks pretty awesome on that cover

To me it also looks like she's chewing gum


----------



## Majeh (Jun 22, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Madoka looks pretty awesome on that cover
> 
> To me it also looks like she's chewing gum



Yea i couldnt tell if she was chewing Gum or biting her lip.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

Madoka is ready to kick arses ,meh big boobs are so strong


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 22, 2009)

Boobs at that size slows down time to a sludge anyway when they bounce, so there's nothing to worry about:ho


----------



## Fenix (Jun 22, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Breast grope eh:ho?



Unintentional


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 22, 2009)

Unintentional my ass


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> chap 40 cover:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
 wardrobe malfunction coming. :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

u mean boob-revenge is coming


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> u mean boob-revenge is coming



That too. :ho


----------



## Fenix (Jun 23, 2009)

Label your spoiler so people know what it is

I was having a furious internal debate in my head whether it's manga spoiler or pictures or futa porn


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2009)

> Label your spoiler so people know what it is
> 
> I was having a furious internal debate in my head whether it's manga spoiler or pictures or futa porn



Aha sorry about that...

Anyway why don't you all have a look at the Veritas wikipedia page I created a while ago, I set the basic foundation and people have been editing it for ages it looks great now:

Manga of the Month (Nominate your top 3 July))


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 23, 2009)

im not sure if this questioned has been asked yet but other then being a huge bitch why do you guys think vera decided to punish guesong for what happend to honse but did nothing to guhoo who is a ass whole beyond belif for kiling anichella ???


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 23, 2009)

Because Guhoo killed anichella in a match, so technically killing someone inside that fight isn't wrong, unless its against the rules. While Guesong teamed up on Honse outside the matches and I'm not sure, I suppose Vera considered it a violation of the school rules....
Well this is what I think at least..

I wouldn't dismiss favouritism as well...


----------



## mythfate (Jun 23, 2009)

I wonder if the Guhoo v. Anichella match was rigged in any way?
(I.E. final dual in Gladiator the movie)

It seems that clues point in the sketchy direction...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> im not sure if this questioned has been asked yet but other then being a huge bitch why do you guys think vera decided to punish guesong for what happend to honse but did nothing to guhoo who is a ass whole beyond belif for kiling anichella ???


 


Nightfall said:


> Because Guhoo killed anichella in a match, so technically killing someone inside that fight isn't wrong, unless its against the rules. While Guesong teamed up on Honse outside the matches and I'm not sure, I suppose Vera considered it a violation of the school rules....
> Well this is what I think at least..
> 
> I wouldn't dismiss favouritism as well...


 
Madara's name translation- a different meaning?
Madara's name translation- a different meaning?

That and more or less doing anything outside of the tournament is not allowed which means those that break the rules are punished, hence Guesong, even though the others should have been punished as well for helping him, even though he was the one to come up with the plan.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 24, 2009)

mythfate said:


> I wonder if the Guhoo v. Anichella match was rigged in any way?
> (I.E. final dual in Gladiator the movie)
> 
> It seems that clues point in the sketchy direction...



Oh yeah it's not like we didn't have this discussion before or anything....

Also lol @ final *dual*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

personally i think this last arc has kind taken a down turn in the manga, basically it made the initially likable Madoka look like a complete bitch, and basically made everyone else lose major crediblity as fighters seeing as they had to all team up on Honse to take him out, and of course its obvious the blonde is more inferior then we are led to believe


----------



## Fenix (Jun 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> personally i think this last arc has kind taken a down turn in the manga



Do you even...read this story at all?



> basically it made the initially likable Madoka look like a complete bitch



So what



> and basically made everyone else lose major crediblity as fighters seeing as they had to all team up on Honse to take him out



They _decided_ to to gang up on him. It doesn't _take_ all of them to fight Honse. 



> of course its obvious the blonde is more inferior then we are led to believe



Inferior in what way? If you're referring to not fighting off Guesong's advances, we know her ki system was damaged and was not fully recovered. 

If you're referring to her giving Guesong isolation, we also know that Vera is very impartial when it comes to martial arts. Shinra even commented on this.

I suggest you go reread this thing from chapter 1 since you're obviously missing out on.....just about everything.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

yes yes i have read the manga 

so what, its a character that i liked and now i dont like her, if a manga has only unlikeable characters is not worth reading, and i thought madoka was someone fresh thrown into the mix but shes just a blind dog wagging her tail to protect vera

they ganged up on him for a reason, it clearly suggests it would have taken quite a few of them to take him out, ie they are weak
-you see there are only two reasons to gang up on people
1. you are to weak to beat them yourself
2. you are weak from a mental standpoint and get some satisfaction out sadistic actions, these types of characters are ultimately smacked around as well
-really strong characters always go one vs one or one vs many

uh maybe you should read the manga again sonny, i believe it said the damage done to her ki is permanent, that means no recovery, essentially her "style" is locked due to this
therefore she is inferior because ultimately those around her wont be able to protect her and she can clearly be taken out by a few individuals  - or at least thats the way her posse shes it

and btw veritas is action martial arts manga, this is not some eloquent poem with some deep hidden meaning, there is nothing there to miss, good day


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 24, 2009)

Honse was that dude. That school is filled with bitch made chumps who couldn't handle The Big H 1-on-1.


----------



## Sαge (Jun 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> they ganged up on him for a reason, it clearly suggests it would have taken quite a few of them to take him out, ie they are weak
> -you see there are only two reasons to gang up on people
> 1. you are to weak to beat them yourself
> 2. you are weak from a mental standpoint and get some satisfaction out sadistic actions, these types of characters are ultimately smacked around as well
> -really strong characters always go one vs one or one vs many



Honse was stated to be the 3rd strongest at Reunion, and we know for a fact that the only two stronger then him at the time were Vera and Anichella. Seeing as how no one in that group was named "Vera" or "Anichella", then yes, it's pretty obvious that they would lose 1 on 1. They had to use underhanded tactics, and that's what they did. That doesn't mean they're weak, it just means Honse is stronger than them individually.  

Besides, they didn't just want to defeat Honse, they wanted to overwhelm him; break him physically and mentally. That's something they could only accomplish as a group.

Or for the short version, mystictrunks sums it up nicely.



> uh maybe you should read the manga again sonny, i believe it said the damage done to her ki is permanent, that means no recovery, essentially her "style" is locked due to this
> therefore she is inferior because ultimately those around her wont be able to protect her and she can clearly be taken out by a few individuals  - or at least thats the way her posse shes it



Didn't we see her use her Ki right here? You do realize that chps 38+39 are a flashback, right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

whatever, i personally dont like the current direction, doesnt mean im gonna stop reading it though, the art work is still very good and good fighting scenes


----------



## Yammy (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes it took all of them to beat honse. He got through the tournament without even scratching him.

That's why they were so concerned with him and needed to jump him in an alley.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *if a manga has only unlikeable characters is not worth reading*



Hey! Shamo is a good one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> * uh maybe you should read the manga again sonny, i believe it said the damage done to her ki is permanent*, that means no recovery, essentially her "style" is locked due to this
> therefore she is inferior because ultimately those around her wont be able to protect her and she can clearly be taken out by a few individuals - or at least thats the way her posse shes it
> 
> and btw veritas is action martial arts manga, this is not some eloquent poem with some deep hidden meaning, there is nothing there to miss, good day


 
No. Vera was able to use ki, it was just that she was still vulnerable ever since her fight against Lightning Tiger, meaning that she had not healed yet, so her friends decided to go after Honse to take him out since he was a threat to Vera since she was still weak. 

Other than that, you were more than likely referring to Honse, who had his ki so fucked up that he couldn't even utilize it anymore.
OBD wiki
OBD wiki


----------



## Fenix (Jun 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yes yes i have read the manga
> 
> so what, its a character that i liked and now i dont like her, if a manga has only unlikeable characters is not worth reading, and i thought madoka was someone fresh thrown into the mix but shes just a blind dog wagging her tail to protect vera
> 
> ...



Jeez kid you're as stubborn as a potato  

We all know Honse is strong. Stronger than them 1on1, maybe even 1on2, shit even 1on3. However in no way does it imply it takes ALL of them to beat him. They ganged up on him to make the job quick and quiet due to the dire circumstance. If you don't understand this, you're either some crazy fanboy of Honse for whatever reason, or you just lack common sense 

Her damage isn't permanent as the other posters have already corrected you.

You're right about Veritas not being too deep. However you seem to be missing a big chunk of this very simple story anyway, so I suggest you go reread it so you can enjoy it a little more, since that's what it's suppose to do for you: enjoyment. You're disliking certain aspects of the story for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2009)

You'd think that Guhoo could have done it on his own to take out Anichella, who was ranked #2 at the time before her death.

Never mind, he wasn't there to begin with


----------



## Fenix (Jun 24, 2009)

As mentioned earlier in the thread, I think Guhoo's victory over Anichella was entirely based on him disregarding his own safety, surprising Anichella and beating her down before he himself collapsed. 

The style of a true bro 

However I also think that strategy would not have worked on Hones, since Honse seemed like the smarter fighter who understands his opponents more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2009)

What? Guhoo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just kidding


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 24, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Aha sorry about that...
> 
> Anyway why don't you all have a look at the Veritas wikipedia page I created a while ago, I set the basic foundation and people have been editing it for ages it looks great now:
> 
> Antony the Bat)



they added a move set i see, +reps


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 24, 2009)

Fenix said:


> The style of a true bro



Guhoo

True bro

(We need posters)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Fenix (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmm I can already see the poster

<Picture of Guhoo>

Bro Steps

1. Stick up for friends when they're down
2. ???
3. Get laid with Shinra


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

^ , epic poster


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2009)

Why aren't more chapters translated yet?


----------



## hehey (Jun 26, 2009)

Helz0ne is busy fixing up their new site apparently, but the new chap should be out soon.


----------



## tgre (Jun 29, 2009)

sigh I need my weekly veritas dose


----------



## grashupfa (Jun 29, 2009)

the new veritas and liar game chapters are taking way too long :\


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2009)

Where the fuck is my Veritas?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I'm getting withdrawal syndromes!

I wanna read more!!

Here's hoping they get a new chapter done soon.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2009)

It seems that there is a drought with chapters. Lets wait patiently.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

So wait why exactly IS there a lack of veritas right now?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

They better be occupied with curing AIDS, otherwise there's no justification for that


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

Seems Veritas has the same effect on everybody.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2009)

Everyone should take this time to go learn Korean.  Then I can more easily get music from there and have people to chitter away with it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind learning a new language, would be useful.. If only it wasn't that time consuming... I guess learning to read and write Korean reasonably well, would take like 2-3 years or more? I don't know how advanced korean is...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

I was under the impression you weren't that hooked to this manwha...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not...but the language is so pretty to learn I figured a push to get others in on it was due.  Not to mention have you seen Korean music videos.  It's like MTV packed up shop and went there.  Asians are soooo good at being superficially pretty.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2009)

Thine first page hath been updated


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 29, 2009)

.... Fuc Is mah Veritas!!!!!


----------



## Fenix (Jun 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I'm not...but the language is so pretty to learn I figured a push to get others in on it was due.  Not to mention have you seen Korean music videos.  It's like MTV packed up shop and went there.  Asians are soooo good at being superficially pretty.



Maybe you're just seeing the best of their videos being uploaded around here

I doubt the quality of all the videos are that great if you actually sat in front of Korean TVs for a few hours


----------



## hehey (Jun 30, 2009)

I heard from a translator over there on another forum that they will try to do a double release on thursday (this and last weeks chapter), there were technical difficulties related to upgrading to the new site that allegedly lost the finished version of the chap or a translation or something like that.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 30, 2009)

hehey said:


> I heard from a translator over there on another forum that they will try to do a double release on thursday (this and last weeks chapter), there were technical difficulties related to upgrading to the new site that allegedly lost the finished version of the chap or a translation or something like that.



Yeah, I heard about them losing the finished product over at MH, but I didn't hear about the double release they might give us, good to hear.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 30, 2009)

If they release double chap this week, the epicness is gonna rise moar


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2009)

Better be, I just signed a deal with the devil irl. I need something to calm my nerves...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Maybe you're just seeing the best of their videos being uploaded around here
> 
> I doubt the quality of all the videos are that great if you actually sat in front of Korean TVs for a few hours


Nah I spent two years watching International TV.  At worst I saw their MTV equivalent best of.  Granted, I know jack all about the scene now, but satellite TV had it's perks.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2009)

> If they release double chap this week, the epicness is gonna rise moar



Definetly


----------



## Sαge (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> I heard from a translator over there on another forum that they will try to do a double release on thursday (this and last weeks chapter), there were technical difficulties related to upgrading to the new site that allegedly lost the finished version of the chap or a translation or something like that.



Well here's to hopin we get 2 chapters in the next 12hrs


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2009)

*Chapter 40* finally ^^

Link removed


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2009)

lol it really is just impossible for me to ever like the reunion madoka and the rest of the bunch are just a bunch scheming little ass holes

i cant believe she told guesong that he had to pay for his crimes like she didnt have anything to do with it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

Kang is the man ,the old reunion was a bunch of losers and bitches(damn, Madoka was so fail back then)but still Madoka is the  best chick of this manhwa


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

It is so Obvious that Guesong just told that girl about Rud & Co's rebellion thing they got going on its not funny, what else can it possibly be?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

Now Guesong is heading for his fight against Madoka,let the shit begin , old rivals battle=made of win


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> It is so Obvious that Guesong just told that girl about Rud & Co's rebellion thing they got going on its not funny, what else can it possibly be?


hmm nh your probabl right


----------



## Yammy (Jul 2, 2009)

Better mirror than that shitty uploading site

Owen on verge of shock move-The guardian


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

So Guesong actually wears his mask even during class?

What a douche


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 2, 2009)

Fenix said:


> So Guesong actually wears his mask even during class?
> 
> What a douche



The fuck is the teacher gonna do?

Teacher: * Takes a deep steady breath* Guesong
Guesong: * Looks up*
Teacher: Take that mask off please. It is slightly disturbing
Guesong: *smiles*
Teacher: *Slightly angrily* Im serious Guesong. Enough is Enough
Guesong: * shrugs and goes back to reading*
Teacher: *Dives deep down into the heart of his scrotum* God Damn it Guesong you silly fuck take that silly fucking mask off or  will send you to the principals office!
Guesong:*Looks back up*
Teacher: *Realises his error*
Guesong: *Smiles and walk slowly towards the teacher*
Teacher: *Backs away step for step till his back is against the wall*
Guesong: Im sorry, I must not have heard you properly. What did you call me?
Teacher: * Breaks into a sweat* Umm... err....
Guesong: *Smiles*
Teacher: *Begins sobbing as he realizes he is about to die*
Guesong: It is ok you can go back to teaching * Turns and walks away*
Teacher: * Deeply exhales, Then turns back towards the board for more teaching*
Guesong: Oh but one more thing
Teacher: Hmmm? *Turns back to guesong*
Guesong: *Rips teachers lower jaw off* Never call my mask silly


----------



## Yammy (Jul 2, 2009)

Fenix said:


> So Guesong actually wears his mask even during class?
> 
> What a douche



seems like you are envious that you are unable to get enough confidence to wear a mask everywhere.


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

> Reading up on the new chapter... my view on Gangryong has changed immensely.
> 
> I don't hate him anymore... but that's just because I think I've realised where his adamant and dogfighting hateful style comes from...
> 
> ...



My post in the Blender.

I couldn't be stuffed making a new post here :<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Time to give the latest chapter a read


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> The fuck is the teacher gonna do?
> 
> Teacher: * Takes a deep steady breath* Guesong
> Guesong: * Looks up*
> ...



tldr



Yammy said:


> seems like you are envious that you are unable to get enough confidence to wear a mask everywhere.



armchair psychologist making a big speech about my personality, oh boy 

Back on topic

Where is my Shinra


----------



## Yammy (Jul 2, 2009)

Fenix said:


> tldr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it okay if I already have a degree in psychology and working on my doctorate?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

lol Madoka. Dragging Guesong all over the school like that 

Gangryoung, Lighting Flash, do want more.


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> My post in the Blender.
> 
> I couldn't be stuffed making a new post here :<


Well, to that i say my ass, Jealousy (lame)?, like hell, its either he fights like that and has that attitude or hes not going to win, its survival.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 2, 2009)

meh I only hope guesong is as merciful as she was.

R.I.P. Madoka


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 2, 2009)

Fenix said:


> tldr



Fuck you! Read that shit.


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> Well, to that i say my ass, Jealousy (lame)?, like hell, its either he fights like that and has that attitude or hes not going to win, its survival.



It's not survival when he's the one going around picking fights -_-

And I'm not denying he has attitude, I'm giving a reason as to why he has it.

He's always addressed the school and the elite level with loathing of the highest order and his ambition is to "stick it to 'em" by becoming the strongest in the school, proving that he was the underdog.

He's just bitter about his predicament in life when looking at others.

See how enraged he gets when he sees students with scrolls entailing their hidden arts in them and using them... he's bitter because he was never exposed to anything like that and all he has is the Lightning Tiger stuff.

He's just got a huge inferiority complex. He compensates for it with an even bigger ego.


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> It's not survival when he's the one going around picking fights -_-
> 
> And I'm not denying he has attitude, I'm giving a reason as to why he has it.
> 
> ...



hes had this same attitude since before he even went to the school itself. Everything hes done in the school is the same stuff hed done all his life since before getting there. who was he jealous of all those times?, cause i bet nobody in the streets had scrolls entailing any secrete arts for him to be jealous of.

hes not weak enough to be driven by weak crap like that.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Fuck you! Read that shit.



I did. As (un)funny as it was...()let's not forget that the martial arts students are taught in separate classes than normal scums like Honse, I don't think the teacher would make such a fuss knowing what he knows 





Yammy said:


> is it okay if I already have a degree in psychology and working on my doctorate?



I only got a 3 (out of 5, stupid grade system) on my Psychology AP test 4 years ago


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> hes had this same attitude since before he even went to the school itself. Everything hes done in the school is the same stuff hed done all his life since before getting there. who was he jealous of all those times?, cause i bet nobody in the streets had scrolls entailing any secrete arts for him to be jealous of.
> 
> hes not weak enough to be driven by weak crap like that.



hahaha oh wow... he felt this stuff way before the school. It's not something you "get"... it's embedded within your core personality.

He didn't feel this stuff before but he was still bitter wasn't he? He was the strongest in his school, and loved the fact that he was kicking the senior's asses. He's not a sadist, he hasn't displayed outlying effects of sadism, he just likes disrespecting authority to prove his point.

He doesn't like the elite level "bastards" (his words not mine) because they're at a higher level than him... and as soon as he's admitted that to himself, he started hating them.

Basically anyone that's had it better than him, he'll hate. 

All he wanted to do was become stronger right? Why? It certainly isn't to "protect the weak" or "learn all of the traditional arts and devote my way of life to the divine being of martial arts" was it? He wants to become strong so he can look down on the people who've beaten the shit out of him just like they once did to him.

He wants a role reversal so bad that he'll ask anyone in the school for a fight to satiate his needs.

He's got a huge inferiority complex and that's what makes his character so readable... because he has flaws just like the rest of us.


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> *See how enraged he gets when he sees students with scrolls entailing their hidden arts in them and using them*... he's bitter because he was never exposed to anything like that and all he has is the Lightning Tiger stuff.


bull crap, there has never been a scene in this entire manga where anything like that has happened. Furthermore, Lightning Tiger gave him scrolls (or a booklet or whatever), he just had to destroy it once he learned everything.


tGre teh Disleksik said:


> hahaha oh wow... he felt this stuff way before the school. It's not something you "get"... it's embedded within your core personality.
> 
> He doesn't like the elite level "bastards" (his words not mine) because they're at a higher level than him... and as soon as he's admitted that to himself, he started hating them.
> 
> Basically anyone that's had it better than him, he'll hate.


well, in his own words, "i hate the reunion that killed my master", as soon as he got there he told everyone who watched them beat the robot whys hes there and what he thinks of them (*Dogs of Reunion*, which killed his master). That's why he hates them.


> All he wanted to do was become stronger right? Why? It certainly isn't to "protect the weak" or "learn all of the traditional arts and devote my way of life to the divine being of martial arts" was it? He wants to become strong so he can look down on the people who've beaten the shit out of him just like they once did to him.


like hell, he was already the strongest of his school when he met LT, he was so strong the other guys needed to gang up on him, he wanted to be stronger simply because he saw how badass Lightning Tiger was and wanted to be like him.



> He wants a role reversal so bad that *he'll ask anyone in the school for a fight to satiate his needs.*
> 
> He's got a huge inferiority complex and that's what makes his character so readable... because he has flaws just like the rest of us.


again bullcrap, hes picking all these fights cause he knows itl make him stronger, because it worked for him in the past.

Remember, he use to be weak in school when he was younger, but he got into fights and eventually he became badass enough to be the boss, hes just doing it all over at this school.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

I wanted a double issue...

Madoka vs Guesong should be interesting..


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

> tGre teh Disleksik



I rather enjoy this...theory you have of him

It's not something I've bothered to think about, since the only character I think about when I'm not posting in this thread is Shinra


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder what his end goal will be, I hope it wont turn into something where he will actually have to fight Lightning Tiger(who is still alive, cut of his arm and still manages to fight at full strenght, simply because he is the GAR of this story, which wont make any sense)

Well... That would be...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 2, 2009)

I just hope Madoka gets pawned but still I don't like Guesong too much.. so I'm going to be happy if one  of those two just die .


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

> well, in his own words, "i hate the reunion that killed my master", as soon as he got there he told everyone who watched them beat the robot whys hes there and what he thinks of them (*Dogs of Reunion*, which killed his master). That's why he hates them.



And yet instead of just targeting reunion students... he'll pick a fight and be a dick to just about anyone 


> like hell, he was already the strongest of his school when he met LT, he was so strong the other guys needed to gang up on him, he wanted to be stronger simply because he saw how badass Lightning Tiger was and wanted to be like him.



badass my foot. If you're just going to fanwank him then I really shouldn't be discussing character development like you. It's obvious you're cupping the balls while stroking the shaft with an absurdly good rhythm.

This argument is done. It was stupid of me to bring a rational discussion to a person who only thinks: "HAHA HE ONLY WANTS TO GET STRONGER AND STRONGER HE IS SUCH A BADASS I DONT CARE ABOUT HIS OTHER PERSONALITY TRAITS HAHA"



> again bullcrap, hes picking all these fights cause he knows itl make him stronger, because it worked for him in the past.



worked for him?

no are you serious? When did it ever work for him? If it worked for him, he'd stop. It's never worked for him that's why he'll milk this concept dry till he gets to the top.

As soon as this "picking all fights with anyone" works for him, he'll be at the top. Which he no doubt will be at the end of this manga.



> Remember, he use to be weak in school, but he got into fights and eventually he became the boss, hes just doing it all over at this school.



You proved my point immaculately.

He's not becoming the "boss" of the school to protect the weak sunshine, he's doing it because he wants to look down on the people that looked down on him -_-

Please stop with the fanwank, if you can't argue rationally, stop replying to my posts.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

I can see that people can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

Your theory does make him sound more interesting...


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly hehey... you need to understand that I don't hate him.

But the way he acts and the way he's been acting this entire manga has not changed.

Most shounen leads will change their way of justice/personality at a moment's whim and often change their resolutions after every fight/hurdle they come across.

In all the major fights this guy has been in, he has not changed.

Not at all.

He hasn't learned shit-all from any of the fights he's been in either, he's just been self-absorbed on himself.

If you remove the "Gangryong is my sex buddy" visor you've been wearing over your eyes, you'd see that his character has gaping flaws.

And if it was vengeance that he wanted from reunion... this would be a much... much more darker manwha than it is.


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> And yet instead of just targeting reunion students... he'll pick a fight and be a dick to just about anyone


_*EVERYONE IS A REUNION STUDENT*_



> badass my foot. If you're just going to fanwank him then I really shouldn't be discussing character development like you. It's obvious you're cupping the balls while stroking the shaft with an absurdly good rhythm.
> 
> This argument is done. It was stupid of me to bring a rational discussion to a person who only thinks: "HAHA HE ONLY WANTS TO GET STRONGER AND STRONGER HE IS SUCH A BADASS I DONT CARE ABOUT HIS OTHER PERSONALITY TRAITS HAHA"


you know, maybe its based of the fact that he *IS* trying to get stronger and stronger. Because its been established that EVERY ONE OF HIS ACTIONS FROM COMING TO REUNION TO PICKING FIGHTS IS FOR THE SAKE OF GETTING STRONGER.[/quote]



> worked for him?
> 
> no are you serious? When did it ever work for him? If it worked for him, he'd stop.



he said himself that he did it in his old school and went from weak to the boss of said school, it worked for him, he WAS THE TOP OF HIS SCHOOL.



> It's never worked for him that's why he'll milk this concept dry till he gets to the top.
> 
> As soon as this "picking all fights with anyone" works for him, he'll be at the top. Which he no doubt will be at the end of this manga.


nope, when hes the top hel Ask Fire Dragon who killed Lightning Tiger because by then hel be strong enough then, and itl continue.


> You proved my point immaculately.
> 
> He's not becoming the "boss" of the school to protect the weak sunshine, he's doing it because he wants to look down on the people that looked down on him -_-
> 
> Please stop with the fanwank, if you can't argue rationally, stop replying to my posts.


why don't you actually try to prove any of the garbage your saying, caused it based on nothing but speculation where every thing ive said is based on whats been stated in this manga.

who the hell ever said anything about protecting the weak sunshine?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Life Wisher kicking his add changed something in him. Needs to happen in more manga/manhwa series. Having the main character win every fight can cripple a series.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Exactly hehey... you need to understand that I don't hate him.
> 
> But the way he acts and the way he's been acting this entire manga has not changed.
> 
> ...



As long as they don't turn him into a complete generic shounen lead, who will chose to fight for ''justice''.. while still being somewhat of an anti-hero. Of course that wouldn't happen now without completely warping his character, but you get my point. Ever since I started reading this, he hasn't really gotten on my nerves like so many other shounen leads do...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Please, we don't need another Son Goku, or Ichigo, or Natsu. One is enough


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly, but that wont happen here, I won't let...

The thing the manga needs after they're done with the entire school conflict, is some direction... imo


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

^what DN said.

Although, to be fair... he hasn't interacted with anyone other than Honse after the Lifewisher's fight.

It's still too early to say if he's changed at all... as soon as he regained consciousness, he wasn't honorable in defeat, he was enraged that he got his ass kicked and attempted to attack him again.

He's not just battle scarred but I think he'll just get even angrier now.

And unfortunately, I think I can predict that lifewisher and Gangryong will fight again and this time, Gangryong will win and he'll end up dancing his little victory jig without even acknowledging a good fight.


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> He hasn't learned shit-all from any of the fights he's been in either, he's just been self-absorbed on himself.


when he got there he couldn't beat anybody and was always getting his ass kicked, but from doing nothing but fighting people there hes gotten this far, Madang said hes probably the only level 8 that can handle Gangryong.

after 3 months he could read a level 6 like Do-hyups moves, and tell what everyone's levels are just by looking at them.

and you say he hasn't learned shit?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Outside of Jeeha, Shinra trying to help somehwat, and Honse, that'd be about it. Hopefully he'll have some training in the later chapters of the series and gain experience througout, hopefully. 

Outside of Gangroung, I'd like to see more of Honse, besides the whole gang up on and sodomize flashback scene where his has been severely pounded. Maybe he'll gain his abilities and be able to utilize his ki later on, hopefully by some divine miracle, or some Ginseng


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> And unfortunately, I think I can predict that lifewisher and Gangryong will fight again and this time, Gangryong will win and he'll end up dancing his little victory jig without even acknowledging a good fight.



Or he could end up killing him, the boy needs to learn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I have a feeling he'll be cured by some unannounced Ki medical expert.. who can fix the impossible...


 
And if the Heavens permit it, some Shinra n00dz.


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> when he got there he couldn't beat anybody and was always getting his ass kicked, but from doing nothing but fighting people there hes gotten this far, Madang said hes probably the only level 8 that can handle Gangryong.
> 
> after 3 months he could read a level 6 like Do-hyups moves, and tell what everyone's levels are just by looking at them.
> 
> and you say he hasn't learned shit?



Not fighting wise -_-

God it's so hard to get any sort of information into your head T_T

But Gangryong still has no idea the etiquette of a proper fight, he's only been in brutal dogfights remember?

It's been widely stated that when you learn the finer techniques of fighting a martial art... you also develop certain personality traits.

In a real fight, you'd also feel obligated at one stage or another to show mercy. Something that reflects your personality.

Gangryong by personality is not a bad person. But he hasn't shown anything like mercy or even honor in any of his fights. They've just been downright despicable. If people can get off the "OMG HE'S NOT LIKE ALL THE GAY SHOUNEN LEAD WOW I LABU LABU HIM SO MUCH!" bandwagon, and actually criticize him based on his worth, then you'd see that there are inconsistencies between his fighting and his personality.

Those inconsistencies can be explained by underlying emotions of bitterness and jealousy.

Or drugs.

EDIT: Outside of Gangryong... I want to see more of Rud and Jeeha.

And Honse. I always want Honse.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Brb making a Honse set, maybe.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Not fighting wise -_-
> 
> God it's so hard to get any sort of information into your head T_T
> 
> ...



That could be a pretty good reason for his, and it makes somewhat of a flawed character as well, and it makes sense as well. 

But isn't there also a chance you might be overthinking this? It is just a  Fighting shounen after all, one that hasn't really shown any particular depth so far..


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> *Not fighting wise -_-*


not fighting wise?, he went from not beating anyone to being able to beat all but Madang and above.

hes undeniably become a better fighter.




> But Gangryong still has no idea the etiquette of a proper fight, he's only been in brutal dogfights remember?
> 
> It's been widely stated that when you learn the finer techniques of fighting a martial art... you also develop certain personality traits.


you don't define how good you are at fighting or how strong you are by how many fine techniques you have.




> In a real fight, you'd also feel obligated at one stage or another to show mercy. Something that reflects your personality.
> 
> Gangryong by personality is not a bad person. But he hasn't shown anything like mercy or even honor in any of his fights. They've just been downright despicable. If people can get off the "OMG HE'S NOT LIKE ALL THE GAY SHOUNEN LEAD WOW I LABU LABU HIM SO MUCH!" bandwagon, and actually criticize him based on his worth, then you'd see that there are inconsistencies between his fighting and his personality.
> 
> Those inconsistencies can be explained by underlying emotions of bitterness and jealousy.


hes got the personality of an asswhole, and he fights like an asswhole, WHAT INCONSISTENCIES??

im not of on any bandwagon, your trying to say that hes just jealous based on the fact that he doesnt fight honorably, your looking too deep for stuff thats not even there.


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> That could be a pretty good reason for his, and it makes somewhat of a flawed character as well, and it makes sense as well.
> 
> *But isn't there also a chance you might be overthinking this*? It is just a  Fighting shounen after all, one that hasn't really shown any particular depth so far..



this.

This is probably the reason anyway.

zzz


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> hes got the personality of an asswhole, and he fights like an asswhole, WHAT INCONSISTENCIES??



I would prefer if there was something more to him, than simply that... Although I'm not sure if jealousy and bitterness is what I want as his motivation.. 

Still there should really be something more, otherwise it would be bad writing
You can't deny that can you?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> ^what DN said.
> 
> Although, to be fair... he hasn't interacted with anyone other than Honse after the Lifewisher's fight.
> 
> ...


nope gang will never beat madang


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

Theres no proof that he acts the way he acts because hes always just been jealous of every one. The reasons for everything hes one have been explained in the manga, and its not jealousy, he picks fights with people because based on past experiences he believes itl make him stronger. He's a jerk, that doesn't mean hes jealous of everyone, its been stated that hes purposely confrontational with everyone cause itd be to his advantage (LIKE IN HIS FIGHT WITH DO-HYUP, he was egging him on with insults cause itl make reading his moves easier), whats more, he was forced to come to the place by FD or else die, hes got no reason to be nice, to be mean?, in the place filled with what he views as "dogs of reunion", who killed his master, and full of people he plans on fighting to get stronger?, yeah he does have reason to be mean. Your trying to find underlying stuff that's not even there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

I know he's jealous of Guhoo. Having one of the hawtest girls in the school by his side? Come on now...


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

Gangryong is just an Douche bag, that's it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

^For now, something could always surface... If there are more flashbacks about him.. You're being extremely dismissive of everything else..

I wonder why you guys haven't asked Soichiro to make a shinra S&M set yet...Seems like the only reason to keep a girl like that at your side...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Gangryoung is an idiot with no friends. 

That's what I'd say if I was just doing it for the lulz, which is somewhat of a half truth. 

/lul


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^For now, something could always surface... If there are more flashbacks about him.. You're being extremely dismissive of everything else..



well, has anything surfaced about Jealousy?, no, right now its all baseless.

there's no reason to make stuff up.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

True... And I'll leave it at that, and I feel like I've said something stupid anyway...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2009)

could someone explain to me exactly what a "Pimping Project" is ???


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> well, has anything surfaced about Jealousy?, no, right now its all baseless.
> 
> there's no reason to make stuff up.



It's not baseless if I'm making connections about his motives to his personality. And some people seem to share this view as well.

And of course it hasn't surfaced, this was my theory.

I wasn't trying to prove what you said wrong... I was trying to prove what I said was plausible. That's what makes it a theory and not a fact -_-


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> could someone explain to me exactly what a "Pimping Project" is ???


 
I send out volume packs of manga to those who want to give the series a read, at least those that I'm currently pimping. Two packs at a time.


----------



## hehey (Jul 2, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> It's not baseless if I'm making connections about his motives to his personality. And some people seem to share this view as well.


Motives?, Getting strong and Avenging Lightning Tiger when hes strong enough. This is of course based on whats been stated in the manga. 

His motives are right there in the text, and jealousy isn't it.


People seem to not be satisfied with his reason to become stronger being a simple desire to be stronger. They want something deeper, but that's no reason to assume things like "maybe hes just jealous of everyone, so hes a douche", if there's something deeper itl probably come up eventually.

but making stuff up isn't necessary.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I send out volume packs of manga to those who want to give the series a read, at least those that I'm currently pimping. Two packs at a time.


oh OK i see so why is it that i cant enter the page ??? do you have to give someone permission first ????


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> oh OK i see so why is it that i cant enter the page ??? do you have to give someone permission first ????


 
Probably because you're not allowed into the OTP, or Outskirts Trading Post. Check Group Memberships in your User CP and request to join.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

Before the battle begins 






Looks like the big event is ready  and everyone  is waiting for the rumble


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> It's not baseless if I'm making connections about his motives to his personality. And some people seem to share this view as well.
> 
> And of course it hasn't surfaced, this was my theory.
> 
> I wasn't trying to prove what you said wrong... I was trying to prove what I said was plausible. That's what makes it a theory and not a fact -_-



It's not a bad theory. I mean, sure, we might assume Gangryong descended from the heavens, arriving to earth to kick ass and sex Vera, but really, there's probably some other motivation boiling deep down bellow

I mean, what do we know about him really? He's the character with nearly the least explored backstory


----------



## Raviene (Jul 3, 2009)

nice discussion you got back there regarding the main protagonist...and yes i don't want him to become a regular shounen lead w/ a misguided sense of justice powered by guilt from his past or some shit like that...

good thing i read Shamo before this w/c allowed me to enjoy a Dogfight...it also emulated the idea of what a real fight is...

when you are in a real fight you look for *EVERYTHING* and do *ANYTHING* that will give you the advantage in order to get the win no matter how dirty and cowardly that may look to others because let's face it....there are *NO SET RULES* in a real fight


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2009)

i gotta ask this, i know Madoka or any other Reunion made fighter has never really been much of a Model student but seriously this girl is a *BITCH* a true *ASSHOLE*

lol she asked for a couple years to train until she felt comfortable to beat someone but still cheap shotted him  i mean i guess i should feel a little better knowing that shes gonna be getting what she deserves but still theses Reiouin girl really just rub me the wrong way 

Shes even worse then Shinra whos a fucking wannabe


----------



## Proxy (Jul 3, 2009)

Mbengi-Soi =


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> i gotta ask this, i know Madoka or any other Reunion made fighter has never really been much of a Model student but seriously this girl is a *BITCH* a true *ASSHOLE*
> 
> lol she asked for a couple years to train until she felt comfortable to beat someone but still cheap shotted him  i mean i guess i should feel a little better knowing that shes gonna be getting what she deserves but still theses Reiouin girl really just rub me the wrong way
> 
> Shes even worse then Shinra whos a fucking wannabe



Speaking of which, I loled at Guesong's face when he realized what was about to happen

Madoka=Queen bitch of the Universe(ity)?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 3, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> i gotta ask this, i know Madoka or any other Reunion made fighter has never really been much of a Model student but seriously this girl is a *BITCH* a true *ASSHOLE*
> 
> lol she asked for a couple years to train until she felt comfortable to beat someone but still cheap shotted him  i mean i guess i should feel a little better knowing that shes gonna be getting what she deserves but still theses Reiouin girl really just rub me the wrong way
> 
> Shes even worse then Shinra whos a fucking wannabe



Madoka is still hot tho.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

still I don't get whats the problem with Madoka about Guesong nothing really happened to Vera...but after they make Honse humiliate himself this is how she reacts.

Here

BITCH!


----------



## martryn (Jul 3, 2009)

So how badass is Jeeha or Shin or whatever his name is?  Facing three student council members in a row and winning all three matches.  Damn.  At that point in the time line, who was on the Student Council?  

I'm really having trouble following what is going on in the manga.  It doesn't seem too complicated, but I can't tell what is happening when.  So, Guesong got his ass kicked by Madoka... in the present day?  I mean, she waited around two years and it's been two years since his attempted rape or whatever, right?  Or was that only one year ago....?  Fuck!  I really don't like having to reread like 10 chapters of crap just so I can get everything straight in my head.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> still I don't get whats the problem with Madoka about Guesong nothing really happened to Vera...but after they make Honse humiliate himself this is how she reacts.
> 
> Here
> 
> BITCH!



Basically, Madoka is mostly occupying a private space inside her head where everything bad gets ignored instead of confronted. It's kinda like swearing and nudity in American television.



martryn said:


> So how badass is Jeeha or Shin or whatever his name is?  Facing three student council members in a row and winning all three matches.  Damn.  At that point in the time line, who was on the Student Council?
> 
> I'm really having trouble following what is going on in the manga.  It doesn't seem too complicated, but I can't tell what is happening when.  So, Guesong got his ass kicked by Madoka... in the present day?  I mean, she waited around two years and it's been two years since his attempted rape or whatever, right?  Or was that only one year ago....?  Fuck!  I really don't like having to reread like 10 chapters of crap just so I can get everything straight in my head.



He was put into isolation for a year after she kicked his ass. So it was a year ago. It was apparently his punishment for assaulting Vera two years ago. He hadn't been punished earlier on a request from Madoka, who wanted to deal with him personally (and apparantly felt she needed two years of training before she could do this)

And Jeeha is apparantly very badass. The members of the council are pretty much still the same (some leavers, some newcomers). We just got a face on Shinra, Vera, Madoka, Guesong and Guhoo though. (I'm a bit unsure about Guhoo though, if he actually is a member of the council. I don't think so.). Most other members are currently abroad on some business of Vera's.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 3, 2009)

martryn said:


> So how badass is Jeeha or Shin or whatever his name is?  Facing three student council members in a row and winning all three matches.  Damn.  At that point in the time line, who was on the Student Council?
> 
> I'm really having trouble following what is going on in the manga.  It doesn't seem too complicated, but I can't tell what is happening when.  So, Guesong got his ass kicked by Madoka... in the present day?  I mean, she waited around two years and it's been two years since his attempted rape or whatever, right?  Or was that only one year ago....?  Fuck!  I really don't like having to reread like 10 chapters of crap just so I can get everything straight in my head.



i think it went like this..a long time ago Guesong attacked Vera due to some testosterone induced problem...Madoka tried to interfere but got beat instead...Somebody saved Vera from the attack(i think)...2 years later Madoka sought revenge and beat the living shit out of Guesong...1 year later (present day) after isolation Guesong now seeks to fight the bitch beat him into a bloody pulp 3 years ago


----------



## martryn (Jul 3, 2009)

> He was put into isolation for a year after she kicked his ass. So it was a year ago. It was apparently his punishment for assaulting Vera two years ago. He hadn't been punished earlier on a request from Madoka, who wanted to deal with him personally (and apparantly felt she needed two years of training before she could do this)



Ok, so... wait....

Two years ago Honse got his ass kicked.  Guesong then got 6 months of isolation and retaliated by attempting to rape Vera, in the process of which he fucked up Madoka's leg.  Then, he's out for 6 months, and Madoka "graduates" or whatever, and that's when Madoka fucking...

What does Madoka do to him again?  She mentioned it taking an hour and trying to snap his neck, but the blood on the floor around him was in a circular patter and it looked as if his mask was cut in half.
EDIT:  Oh, wait, it says he was dragged around like a dog.  I forgot that bit.  I had only read that part once.  Rereading really does help comprehension.  

Anyway, Madoka does that shit, then Guesong gets ANOTHER year of isolation which brings us up to present date? 

Now... Southern Yardplay consists of 6 martial arts styles and 1 lost style that Guesong apparently rediscovered?  Does that mean there are 6 members of the Southern Yardplay shit and Guesong now knoes two styles, or are there more than six and they study one of the six forms?  

And Nine Dragons is related to that.... how?  Both Life Wish loser and Guesong are related to both Nine Dragons and Southern Yard Play.  I thought Nine Dragons was the bullies that picked on main character dude way back in the beginning of the manga.  
EDIT, AGAIN:  
"I, the Yard Play Faction's Southern Yard Play who preserves the six Yard Players' doctrines *in a single body."*
The fuck does that mean?  

And Heaven's Riches is the elemental style martial arts, eh?  And apparently they're a little elitist?  

Sorry, I'm just trying to work all this stuff out once and for all.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 3, 2009)

This is kind of the isue Oh Great! has with his work. The art is good and it's a fun read, but it ends up getting very convoluted.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

Veritas=Korean Tenjou Tenge,simple


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

martryn said:


> Ok, so... wait....
> 
> Two years ago Honse got his ass kicked.  Guesong then got 6 months of isolation and retaliated by attempting to rape Vera, in the process of which he fucked up Madoka's leg.  Then, he's out for 6 months, and Madoka "graduates" or whatever, and that's when Madoka fucking...



Honse didn't press charges on the assault, so Guesong never served that time that Vera threatened him with in chapter 39 (that would have been before any punishments would have been implaced). Otherwise you got it about right, but I think he was "out" for two years? (Meaning they were fifteen when everyone decided to gangbang Honse) Or maybe I read that wrong?



martryn said:


> What does Madoka do to him again?  She mentioned it taking an hour and trying to snap his neck, but the blood on the floor around him was in a circular patter and it looked as if his mask was cut in half.



Madoka uses some kind of judo. Now, the blood pattern is probably just a case of art before facts, but in my mind I imagine her beating him up and down against the same spot on the floor, kinda like how they do it in cartoons



martryn said:


> Anyway, Madoka does that shit, then Guesong gets ANOTHER year of isolation which brings us up to present date?



Yes. Well, besides its his first time in isolation, but I already covered that.



martryn said:


> Now... Southern Yardplay consists of 6 martial arts styles and 1 lost style that Guesong apparently rediscovered?  Does that mean there are 6 members of the Southern Yardplay shit and Guesong now knoes two styles, or are there more than six and they study one of the six forms?



Southern yardplay consists of six existing schools and one forgotten, yes. Now, we've not seen all members of the faction, so it's hard to say how they are arranged. Its likely its as you said though. There's one thing though. Guesong was apparently seen as leader of the Yardplayers even before he recreated Shadow Dancer's bla bla. This would imply that there are at most six yardplayers in the school right now, and that Guesong knows two of its arts. In that case, we've so far seen four yardplayers I think. Guesong, the second in command chick, the Life Gift guy who kicked Gangryong's ass and finally that guy who fought Gangryong before Gangryong fought the Life Gift guy (I think he introduced himself as a southern yardplay arts user). 



martryn said:


> And Nine Dragons is related to that.... how?  Both Life Wish loser and Guesong are related to both Nine Dragons and Southern Yard Play.  I thought Nine Dragons was the bullies that picked on main character dude way back in the beginning of the manga.



The Nine Dragons are a loose organization consisting of Honse, Guesong, Rud, Jeeha, Gangryong (the newcomer), those three punks Gangryong beat up and one nameless member who haven't been mentioned by name yet. They apparently plan something against the leading elite of the Reunion school. Guesong is the link that ties the Southern Yardplay faction and the Nine Dragons together.



martryn said:


> And Heaven's Riches is the elemental style martial arts, eh?  And apparently they're a little elitist?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just trying to work all this stuff out once and for all.



Something like that yeah. And yeah, they are a bit elitist, as master of one of the Heaven's Riches schools is only allowed to take one pupil by tradition.

The five elements are Wood (Elder Woods or something like that. That old big guy overseeing Gangryong from afar when he first met Madoka), Fire (Director Fire Dragon), Metal (Lightning Tiger and Gangryong), Water (apparently a woman called Liquid Shark) and finally Earth (Fake Earth Beast is the only practitioner we've seen so far. I think he isn't considered to be a "true" inheritor though. It's implied by Fire Dragon that he tried to learn the school's technique through less than legal methods but screwed it up big time, possibly killing the true master of that school)

Apparently they all owe a big favor to Vera's family (and their school of martial arts, which seems to be inherited through the family) for something they did for their (the Heaven's Riches practitioners) ancestors.



martryn said:


> EDIT, AGAIN:
> "I, the Yard Play Faction's Southern Yard Play who preserves the six Yard Players' doctrines *in a single body."*
> The fuck does that mean?



I take back what I said earlier. It would appear that Guesong (as the would be leader of the Yard Play faction) knows all of the six known arts it encompasses (and the seventh now as well). That's probably why he's considered most worthy of leadership I suppose

(This pushes up the number of likely Southern Yard Play users back up to seven again)


----------



## Death (Jul 3, 2009)

^Those bullies were just the regular school bullies.  The real nine dragons are from the reunion fighting school.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

Death said:


> ^Those bullies were just the regular school bullies.  The real nine dragons are from the reunion fighting school.



No, I think those bullies were actually counted as members by Honse
(for that matter, if we want to argue semantics, those bullies _are_ from the reunion fighting school as well. They just aren't getting any special treatment because they are too weak to get into the martial artist program)

Don't expect them to be anything more than worthless comic reliefs though


----------



## Schneider (Jul 3, 2009)

Honse seemed to be formerly pretty powerful, for the student council having to gang up to put him down and make him impossible to fight anymore.

Also, that hard-skin guy beating Anichella to the point of murder, won't that be a mess to powerscaling since Anichella is supposed to be Vera's rival?


----------



## hehey (Jul 3, 2009)

The Southern Yard Play guys are Traditional Martial artists, and as far as we know the Nine Dragons are too. Too me even if they aren't allies, that still puts them on the same side against those reunion guys who wanna take their arts.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Also, that hard-skin guy beating Anichella to the point of murder, won't that be a mess to powerscaling since Anichella is supposed to be Vera's rival?



Guhoo perhaps is like those shonen protagonists that get stronger when they don't fight for themselves but their friends.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I know he's jealous of Guhoo. Having one of the hawtest girls in the school by his side? Come on now...



What was that? Sorry I think you meant to type this



Darth Nihilus said:


> I know he's jealous of Guhoo. Having * the hawtest girl* in the school by his side? Come on now...


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Guhoo perhaps is like those shonen protagonists that get stronger when they don't fight for themselves but their friends.



BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Also, that hard-skin guy beating Anichella to the point of murder, won't that be a mess to powerscaling since Anichella is supposed to be Vera's rival?



Oh boy an old topic that was brought up like a million times

Keep up gramps


----------



## Yammy (Jul 3, 2009)

VERITAS 41 is on one manga OMFG!@#@#!@#Wfsfdsf SEXY ASS FIGHT


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

^aasfjsangsah ga!!

edit: Cool


----------



## Raviene (Jul 3, 2009)

holy shit!!...i was so focused at the fight that i didn't know i reached the last page until i saw that stupid cunt's colored face (just to make it clear its Vera's face)


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT!!!

Madoka's fighting style is SO. FUCKING. AWESOME!!

Seriously



Raviene said:


> holy shit!!...i was so focused at the fight that i didn't know i reached the last page until i saw that stupid cunt's colored face (just to make it clear its Vera's face)



Seconded. Well, not the stupid cunt bit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> This is kind of the isue Oh Great! has with his work. The art is good and it's a fun read, but it ends up getting very convoluted.





Veritas uses a very clever story telling device in where early conversations or "key notes" are brought up much later in the story in the form of an actual explanation of what happened (in the form of showing past events). Relationships and their complexities for example Rud's and Guhoo are mentioned back in chapter 3, but only get fully realized by chapter 30 or so. As the reader you don't realize the "key notes" until several chapters later, try reading Veritas and you will probably go "oh shit" by the amount of hints and clues given in the manga only to be fully realized later. Oh Great! work is just fucking random, so yeah Veritas as a story rofl stomps on that guy. 

The 9 dragons are an organization that opposes the council on the premise that reunion shits on traditional martial artist. The actual 9 dragons are a group traditional martial artist, though they don't literally have 9 martial artist in their group, since apparently their still recruiting. It seems that Honse started a fake 9 dragon group in the regular reunion school to throw off attention to Rud group. 

Madoka swaying titties makes this chapter worth the read.


----------



## hehey (Jul 3, 2009)

so many other groups mentioned this chap, "Tiger Hunters", "Poor farmers descendants", and "Grudge Resolvers".

i think they have dumb names.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2009)

Liquid Shark; just saying....


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 3, 2009)

Those names are quite literal though. Poor farmers descendants. Just what it says on the box

Anyway, I got a fetish for silly names, so I like 'em

Easy to remember too


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 3, 2009)

Displaying those breast in a fight is just cheating, now I understand why Guesong lost the first time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2009)

The breast were covered the first time.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Displaying those breast in a fight is just cheating, now I understand why Guesong lost the first time.



I think the display of those two beauty's is going to give more energy to a perv like Guesong...Madoka gonna lose this one.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 3, 2009)

I cant wait for madoka to be fucked up


----------



## Raviene (Jul 3, 2009)

hehey said:


> so many other groups mentioned this chap, "Tiger Hunters", "Poor farmers descendants", and "Grudge Resolvers".
> 
> i think they have dumb names.



they should just use Bob's Hunters , Steve's Descendants and Jimmy's Resolvers...that wudda made things easier 

even the names of the techniques they use...its either too long or too retarded but looks cool though i have to give them that


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

It was alright, I read a few of your posts before heading over to 41 so I was expecting something totally awesome but it was just good, not awesome 



hehey said:


> so many other groups mentioned this chap, "Tiger Hunters", "Poor farmers descendants", and "Grudge Resolvers".
> 
> i think they have dumb names.





Raviene said:


> they should just use Bob's Hunters , Steve's Descendants and Jimmy's Resolvers...that wudda made things easier
> 
> even the names of the techniques they use...its either too long or too retarded but looks cool though i have to give them that



Foolish americans, it's called lost in translation


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2009)

He's just playing around for now, like she said. Looks way too relaxed... Looking forward to the next chapter..

Although Madokas style looks awesome..


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

haha,the good shit is gonna start from the next chaps and after:


*Spoiler*: __ 






rivals fight


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2009)

^the black guy from Tenjou tenge looked cooler with dreads, didn't know he shaved it all of lol..its been ages since i've read it...

I'm hoping Guesong will deliver in terms of fighting as well..


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

Dennis Rodman style , what about Nagi?he had the crazy super saiyan style and he cut it as well 


Guesong has also some aces as Madoka


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2009)

Guesong's about to Stomp 

*YARRRRRRRRRRD PLAAAAAAAAY FACTIONNNNNNN*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

still Guesong is such an ass char ,Mask-man ftw


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> still Guesong is such an ass char ,Mask-man ftw


yeah he's a dumb ass too, but he's to FUCKING AWESOME to hate


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 3, 2009)

Guesong ftw


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

In that cover Gueson looks badass....well if he wins this fight I'm going to start liking him has a char..Madoka can go straight to hell  .


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 3, 2009)

what happened to Guhoo

I know Shinra was put in isolation, was he? I forgot if it was mentioned


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah he is, remember Vera also told him to learn some technique in isolation that Honse developed




Oxvial said:


> In that cover Gueson looks badass....well if he wins this fight I'm going to start liking him has a char..Madoka can go straight to hell  .



Even though Guesong abandoned his bros for a ho?

That ain't easily forgivable


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Even though Guesong abandoned his bros for a ho?
> 
> That ain't easily forgivable



Yeah but for the moment I hate Madoka more.... and well at least Guesong show some of regret about selling his bro.

Nazime Kazuka


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Even though Guesong abandoned his bros for a ho?
> 
> That ain't easily forgivable



It was Vera, who wouldn't?

Only he got rejected...


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 3, 2009)

I love Madoka fighting style. 





Oxvial said:


> In that cover Gueson looks badass....well if he wins this fight I'm going to start liking him has a char..Madoka can go straight to hell  .




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't get to attached to him if I was you.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol i cant wait to wait to see vera's justification for what she does at the end of this fight


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 3, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol i cant wait to wait to see vera's justification for what she does at the end of this fight



Spoilers 














Can't wait neither


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol your right im sorry


but shes ssuch a bitch


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2009)

ouch! I read the spoiler...Solar Eclipse..edit your post please you are also spoiling.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ouch! I read the spoiler...Solar Eclipse..edit your post please you are also spoiling.



 Me spoiling, nonsense. 


Well since you asked nicely, I'll put an spoiler tag over it.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 3, 2009)

What was that Demon Possession thing Honse was talking about in ch. 40?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 3, 2009)

Random Member said:


> What was that Demon Possession thing Honse was talking about in ch. 40?



Chapter 36, page 24, Translator's note:
"There's a belief that if ki training is improperly done, the ki inside a person will act against against the body until the death of the user."...


----------



## Random Member (Jul 3, 2009)

^Ah, thank you!

Well, Gangryong's supposed one hit skill better be worth it for the risks he's about to put himself through.

Also, Guesong has quite a bit of specialties under his belt. :amazed


----------



## Schneider (Jul 3, 2009)

Is there any ugly girl existing in Veritas?


----------



## Yammy (Jul 3, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Is there any ugly girl existing in Veritas?



shinra


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 3, 2009)

Random Member said:


> ^Ah, thank you!
> 
> Well, Gangryong's supposed one hit skill better be worth it for the risks he's about to put himself through.



Well, the greater risk, the greater reward.. Suppsedly, at least. But I wouldn't be surpised if this happens to rebound on him in a bad way later. It's a method that might work, admitedly, but at what cost?



Random Member said:


> Also, Guesong has quite a bit of specialties under his belt. :amazed



Well, he has been into it a long time and seems to have a sorta high position, and I don''t think he'd have that without having quite a few tricks up his sleeve  .


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> what happened to Guhoo


He over doesed on FAIL


----------



## martryn (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess this answers my question earlier.  Guesong does know all the styles of Southern Yardplay faction.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 4, 2009)

martryn said:


> I guess this answers my question earlier.  Guesong does know all the styles of Southern Yardplay faction.


yeah more then likely he does he is the number 1 in command


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 4, 2009)

also there are  people who stomp Mask-man with ease


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> _It was Vera, who wouldn't_?



You were never friends if you think a girl like Vera is worth abandoning a friend over.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 4, 2009)

Was a comment not meant to be taken that seriously^^


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

Just had to point that out.


----------



## martryn (Jul 4, 2009)

> also there are people who stomp Mask-man with ease



I don't really see this.  I mean, someone like Guhoo was able to defeat Rud's girlie chick, Ani Lucille Lagonza Chella or whatever her name was.  And she was considered Vera's rival.  And look at Guhoo.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 4, 2009)

martryn said:


> I don't really see this.  I mean, someone like Guhoo was able to defeat Rud's girlie chick, Ani Lucille Lagonza Chella or whatever her name was.  And she was considered Vera's rival.  And look at Guhoo.



True, not all martial arts are equally matched. For instance, Guhoo's iron skin makes it next to impossible to hurt him, making external attack users largely useless against him. Internal attack users though (for instance Vera) will have a field day, as Guhoo's focus on tanking has given him poor footwork and other dodging skills


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 4, 2009)

martryn said:


> I don't really see this.  I mean, someone like Guhoo was able to defeat Rud's girlie chick, Ani Lucille Lagonza Chella or whatever her name was.  And she was considered Vera's rival.  And look at Guhoo.





i don't talk about the ''usual'' fighters we know dude , there are also others  who haven't appeared yet


----------



## Inugami (Jul 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> You were never friends if you think a girl like Vera is worth abandoning a friend over.



well in real life usually your friends puts on priority womans they like over you.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 4, 2009)

bros before hoes guesong bro


----------



## Fenix (Jul 4, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> True, not all martial arts are equally matched. For instance, Guhoo's iron skin makes it next to impossible to hurt him, making external attack users largely useless against him. Internal attack users though (for instance Vera) will have a field day, as Guhoo's focus on tanking has given him poor footwork and other dodging skills



It's like Pokemon!

But with Asian kids and Puerto Ricans (That's what Anichella is right?...)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2009)

The high speed combat panels was awesome. 

I'm am really linking this manga...


----------



## Fenix (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> The high speed combat panels was awesome.
> 
> I'm am really linking this manga...



Yea keep on linking bro


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw...f***!!! XD. 

CHIT.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> The titties swaying at high speed was awesome.



i think that is what you was really thinking.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 4, 2009)

I made some images:



I made even for the Mask-ass, it's for his fans this epic pic 






Kang







Madoka











Honse







i'll upload some more pics tommorow


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 4, 2009)

damn, any new raws came out?   also who are all the fighter that can stomp Guesong with ease?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 4, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> I made some images:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you PM me the pic of guesong without the text ???



x_danny_x said:


> damn, any new raws came out?   also who are all the fighter that can stomp Guesong with ease?


Vera.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 5, 2009)

Why do you have to go and ruin those pictures with poorly added text


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2009)

Woah, over 1500 posts


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 5, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> yeah more then likely he does he was the number 1 in command



Corrected.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 5, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> damn, any new raws came out?   also who are all the fighter that can stomp Guesong with ease?





If i tell names it'll be spoiler so from the current one, yeah Vera with ease


----------



## Yammy (Jul 5, 2009)

Guesong would rape vera.

in any context you want to put that


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> If i tell names it'll be spoiler so from the current one, yeah Vera with ease



I don?t read raws but gawddd dam with ease? Isn?t that an exaggeration?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 5, 2009)

damn with all of this talk I'm starting to think the fight conclusion gonna troll my fandom .


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> If i tell names it'll be spoiler so from the current one, yeah Vera with ease


no vera is the only person that could beat guesong with ease


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 5, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> no vera is the only person that could beat guesong with ease



Assuming we're counting the students. Outside the school we got monsters like Fire Dragon to deal with


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 5, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> no vera is the only person that could beat guesong with ease





are u sure my friend?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Fire Dragon is close to the level of Lightning Tiger, from the flashback we saw of them. And they were probably good friends, so they might have known each others fighting style pretty well. Stalemate perhaps?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 5, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Assuming we're counting the students. Outside the school we got monsters like Fire Dragon to deal with


i wasn't counting people outside of the school



Demon_Soichiro said:


> are u sure my friend?


say it man I'm dieing to know


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2009)

Chapter was excellent. I'm looking forward to the next few chapters. I really really hope Madoka loses for some reason.. No idea why..


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jul 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Chapter was excellent. I'm looking forward to the next few chapters. I really really hope Madoka loses for some reason.. No idea why..



You wanted to see her lying on the floor with her bwoobies hanging out


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Madoka's boobs are over 8000 , she cannot lose 




Images:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 6, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Madoka's boobs are over 8000 , she cannot lose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New people


----------



## firefist (Jul 6, 2009)

do manhwas actually get their own animated shows?

and where is my hentai ero fanart?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 6, 2009)

The girl with black hair looks  my type .... to bad I'm sure she's a bitch like all Vera's friends.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 6, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I think Fire Dragon is close to the level of Lightning Tiger, from the flashback we saw of them. And they were probably good friends, so they might have known each others fighting style pretty well. Stalemate perhaps?



the fire dragon is the guy that saved our hero from Vera after Vera hit him that heart technique.


if so, he is somewhat mysterious and evil to me,  i wonder what he is up too?


also im tired of waiting for the raws,  there is no time release set for this guy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 6, 2009)

How the hell is he mysterious he displayed his intentions the moment who was introduced.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The girl with black hair looks  my type .... to bad I'm sure she's a bitch like all Vera's friends.





Yu is the neutral type girl, but still i don't know what she is gonna show us in the future,so i don't say more


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

And it looks like she shoots DBZ beams too from looking at that stance of hers in the picture...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

she is kinda strong


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Supply Shinra n00dz or GTFO


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

ur finally here Darth?, Shinra is so awesome right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

When wasn't she awesome


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

Why ask a question if you already know the answer?

Shinra #1


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Shinra is gonna be the ''ace'' of this manhwa , remember it


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2009)

I want lots of bad things to happen to Shinra by the end of the manga because she is portrayed as one of the "bad guys", but I'd like the story to end with her still relatively unscathed and in a good position.  I just can't think of either Shinra or Vera as being all that bad.  Why do bad people have to be so hot?


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

There are no bad guys, just people with different agenda


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Shinra will rebel against Vera ,i am so sure, she is that ''kind'' of people,she looks only  for her own good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinda getting turned off on Madoka a bit, last chapter did a number on me


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty sure that role has already been reserved by that guy, what's his name, Hayato?

In theory, if Shinra rebels, her ties with Guhoo need to be cut first, and since Guhoo is a real bro, that won't happen


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Madoka may be kinda tricky and bitchy but she is so 



edit:Hayato's role is so ??? , he can be a very interesting char


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Shinra rebelling, and then n00dz 

Buut, shit is excellent so far, even though the Guesong/Madoka fight isn't actually interesting me much.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

wait pal, the good fight is just starting


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

I already got spoiled on the ending

To be honest I don't care who wins in this fight at all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

The fight was spoiled about a month or two ago anways


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea I got a little adventurous and clicked a spoiler when every single post on those pages contained spoiler tags


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

for fun ,why don't we make our  char polls,who is gonna be the most popular  in the veritas verse?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Honse, no doubt


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Guhoo is the most popular , Vera is 2nd and Jeeha is 3rd


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 6, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> for fun ,why don't we make our  char polls,who is gonna be the most popular  in the veritas verse?


Rud definitely he is the pretty boy of the manhwa



Demon_Soichiro said:


> Guhoo is the most popular , Vera is 2nd and Jeeha is 3rd


be a good man and link me too these spoiler summaries


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Guhoo my cockola. He lost bonus points after getting sodomized by Rud


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Rud is a big rival of Guhoo in , for serious do u agree to make it?it'll include all the chars we know so far, ok?


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2009)

Jeeha, Shinra, and Guesong are at the top of my list.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Guhoo, Shinra, Ancient Wood


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought I would see someone ranking Honse in top 3...
I don't like ranking characters in manga.. impressions change all the time. 
I'll go for Lightning Tiger and Vera.....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Now here is the offical everyone :


rule is only 1: vote ur 3 fav chars






Shinra:




(2 votes)




Rud:






( 7 votes)



LT:







(5 votes)





Guesong:







(2 votes)



Madang:



(the forum don't  allow to upload more than 10 pics,he is the unlucky along with Guhoo )


(1 vote)

Honse:







(11 votes)



Kang:









(5 votes)



Madoka:






(2 votes)






FD:







(2 votes)

Jeeha:








(2 votes)



Vera:








(2 votes)






Guhoo:




(5 votes)







Others:


(2 votes)


----------



## The Imp (Jul 6, 2009)

Honse is the only character I like. I don't really care about the others.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll wait for when Veritas wins as the Manga of the Month, then we can make the thread


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2009)

Still going for:
1. Jeeha
2. Shinra
3. Guesong

Jeeha just cracks me up.  And the little bastard, years ago, was able to fight and win three battles with Council members in a row.  Impressive feat for how short and unassuming he is.  He is rather infeminate looking, but with the personality of a true leading man.



> I'll wait for when Veritas wins as the Manga of the Month, then we can make the thread



Shit, tell me what I need to do to make that happen.  I always wanted to participate in those threads.  I'll martial my resources.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Just vote for when the next topic for the Manga of the Month comes up. Only series that I've been reading besides old school manga.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

my votes :



Kang
Madoka
Vera


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta go with Master and apprentice as 1 and 2. Kang and Tiger are awesome. I would've loved to see them fight together against Reunion. Honse possibly 3rd, not only because he _used_ to be a badass, but I think he is still hiding something about his abilities.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder if this will ever get an anime adaption....Probably not...


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2009)

> I wonder if this will ever get an anime adaption....Probably not...



I'd be almost scared to watch it if that were the case.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

damn ,we have so many fucking draws here 



Nightfall , Veritas would be so awsome in anime but it's too bad,in a couple of years maybe yeah


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

Leave out the filler material, or actually have some excellent filler material, and I'll watch it. I just want to get some anime shots of Honse for a set, if it ever happens


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2009)

lol Needs some editing

Just found this


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> damn ,we have so many fucking draws here
> 
> 
> 
> Nightfall , Veritas would be so awsome in anime but it's too bad,in a couple of years maybe yeah



Maybe, I'm still waiting for Shin Angyo Onshi first however...Although it apparently has a animated movie...

Wouldn't be as good as the manga anyway, I think...


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2009)

> lol Needs some editing
> 
> Just found this



Damn, serious editing.  It looks as if it were just copy and pasted from the Wikipedia page.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Maybe, I'm still waiting for Shin Angyo Onshi first however...Although it apparently has a animated movie...
> 
> Wouldn't be as good as the manga anyway, I think...



It's not. Also, I vote for Honse, Jeeha and Madoka.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 6, 2009)

Votes?...Honse , Lighting Tiger and Yu


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

This is such a bad way to vote, honestly


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 6, 2009)

honse 
rud
guhoo


----------



## hehey (Jul 6, 2009)

Gangryong
Rud
Madang


----------



## Yammy (Jul 6, 2009)

voting:

Guesong Bro
Honse
Fire Director


----------



## Sαge (Jul 7, 2009)

Honse x3
10c


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 7, 2009)

Guhoo
Gangryong
Honse


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 7, 2009)

Honse
Guhoo (tied for first)
Rud

Honorable mention for Guesong


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2009)

Err... perhaps we need a poll added?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

i'll add ur votes now everyone


edit:




current votes





1)Honse (9 votes)
2)Rud (6 votes)
3)Share the 3rd place Kangryong and Guhoo with 5 votes


----------



## Sajin (Jul 7, 2009)

Rud, Honse and LT for me.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 7, 2009)

Honse
Lightning Tiger
Fire Director


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> How the hell is he mysterious he displayed his intentions the moment who was introduced.



we dont know everything about the guy yet,  i expect some hidden surprises


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2009)

We're having votes now? Well I like Pretty much everybody in the manhwa except for an few I'm indifference to.

1. Gangryong, Madoka, Vera, Rud

2. Jeeha, Honse, Lightning Tiger

3. Shinra , Guhoo, Fire Dragon


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

^ just tell ur 3 fav chars




1)Honse (11 votes)
2)Rud (7 votes)
3)Kangryong ,LT and Guhoo have (5 votes)




for the others  look the previous page


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you want me to add a temporary thread to the poll? With a list of characters and then a multiple choice option? (Well I don't think I can set multiple choice limit to three, but...)

or we can just copy and paste and edit the number of votes (except I don't really know how to count the above so I didn't count it ><):

Honse [11]
Rud [8]
Kangryong [5]
Guhoo [5]
Lightning Tiger [3]
Fire Director [1]
Jeeha [1]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Do you want me to add a temporary thread to the poll? With a list of characters and then a multiple choice option? (Well I don't think I can set multiple choice limit to three, but...)
> 
> or we can just copy and paste and edit the number of votes (except I don't really know how to count the above so I didn't count it ><):
> 
> ...


 
I fucking told you 

And yes, that would be nice


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> ^ just tell ur 3 fav chars



Meh,  


Gangryong

Vera

Madoka




Happy now


----------



## martryn (Jul 7, 2009)

Something is not right with the numbers.  I think this might, indeed, be better of left until Manga of the Month is ours.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

...can i vote for the yard play faction as a whole 

- guesong
- Rud
- Jeeha


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 7, 2009)

Added poll with current vote. You are welcome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

martryn said:


> Something is not right with the numbers.  I think this might, indeed, be better of left until Manga of the Month is ours.





nah,the numbers are ok, and yeah Manga of the month is Veritas,that's  for sure


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Thankies <3

12 votes


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Added poll with current vote. You are welcome.




Thank you.


Honse in 1st place so far


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

1)Honse
2)Rud
3)Kangryong and LT
4)Guhoo and Jeeha


keep voting


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

lol  guess since Jeeha only has four votes thenthe majority of veritas fan base is male ???


----------



## martryn (Jul 7, 2009)

> ...can i vote for the yard play faction as a whole



Agreed.  Loving me some Guesong and Life Wish.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol  guess since Jeeha only has four votes then the majority of veritas fan base is male ???



I can't see why the female fanbase would vote for Jeeha to be completely honest.

Seems like a little prick to me.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 7, 2009)

^^Prolly cuz he's girly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Life Wish, beating down Kang a few pegs gives him bonus points.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2009)

I long for the day I can see Guhoos head on a pike.... I want to see him beat Rud, not because I hate him.. Just for the suspense, then when he is on top of the world, he'll lose to some other opponent, drowning in a sea of despair and blood...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I can't see why the female fanbase would vote for Jeeha to be completely honest.
> 
> Seems like a little prick to me.





Tenryuken said:


> ^^Prolly cuz he's girly.


how can you guys hate the sarcastic chibi


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> how can you guys hate the sarcastic chibi



Well, I like him.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Well, I like him.


u betta


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2009)

Rud/Honse >>>>>>>>>>>> Jeeha.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Rud/Honse >>>>>>>>>>>> Jeeha.


i bet your gonna switch up as soonas you see him pwn sombody


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeeha better fight Shinra, I like their interaction.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2009)

So far, nothing beats Rud's Swordforce.

But I look forward to seeing Jeeha fight. Perhaps my opinion of him shall rise.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2009)

The numbers are right.  Honse wins.


----------



## martryn (Jul 7, 2009)

> how can you guys hate the sarcastic chibi



He's my favorite character.  Probably because of his interaction with Shinra.  Reminds me of something I would do.



> The numbers are right. Honse wins.



My comment about the numbers on the top of the page were pre-poll.  At the time there was no Shinra vote, which meant my post was overlooked.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 7, 2009)

100% of people voted for honse lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

20 votes?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

Most 3 popular chars from Veritas verse are :



1)Honse
2)Rud
3)Kangryong and LT





LOL FOR HONSE , 20 votes???, and the most awsome, the main char is in the top 3 seats


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 7, 2009)

Not anymore lol

Now it is

Honse
rud
LT


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

not anymore lol 


Honse
LT
Kangryong and Rud


----------



## Weebl (Jul 7, 2009)

I have some trouble with remembering all those names. Kangyroung is the protagonist right?

If yes, then my list goes like this:
1)Honse (no suprise here  )
2)LT
3)Kangyroung

awesome manga btw


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 7, 2009)

Where did all the Shinra Lovers go?


----------



## Raviene (Jul 7, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Where did all the Shinra Lovers go?



they mustve realized that its ok to flirt w/ bad girls but you dont bring them home to momma hurr hurr hurr


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

1)Honse 
2)LT
3)Kangryong
4)Rud
5)Guhoo




Don't worry Shinra is still one of the top chars in Veritas


----------



## Fenix (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not surprised by the numbers at all. The generic good guys and pretentious "cool" characters will get all the votes from the kids, which are the majority on the internet

The only time I even remember a "weird" character getting high votes was that one time Deidara made #2 in a Naruto popularity poll in Japan


----------



## Inugami (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd say Honse is a more weird character to win a poll than Deidara .

I can't see a kid giving him a vote to Honse until now he really hasn't  fight someone or show some type of cool power .

I'm sure Deidara was popular because he got a win over  Gaara .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

and who said that  Veritas  has generic good guys?they are just a bunch of punks and bitches, lol , about coolness,just keep rolin  and yeah Honse's  win is more weird than every anime char poll


----------



## Fenix (Jul 7, 2009)

Petty excuses

Accept the fact that your favorites also attract the boring masses


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

what is  this madness why is Rud losing


----------



## Inugami (Jul 7, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Petty excuses
> 
> Accept the fact that your favorites also attract the boring masses




Meh indirectly you are calling us a bunch of boring kids


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Where did all the Shinra Lovers go?


 
I've been here since she flaunted her breasts to the masses. 



Fenix said:


> I'm not surprised by the numbers at all. The generic good guys and pretentious "cool" characters will get all the votes from the kids, which are the majority on the internet
> 
> The only time I even remember a "weird" character getting high votes was that one time Deidara made #2 in a Naruto popularity poll in Japan


 
Nope. Honse is just the best overall character in Veritas. 



Oxvial said:


> I'd say Honse is a more weird character to win a poll than Deidara .
> 
> I can't see a kid giving him a vote to Honse until now he really hasn't fight someone or show some type of cool power .
> 
> I'm sure Deidara was popular because he got a win over Gaara .


 
Weird, but hilarious. 



Fenix said:


> Petty excuses
> 
> Accept the fact that your favorites also attract the boring masses


 
Or that Guhoo isn't in the top three


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Petty excuses
> 
> Accept the fact that your favorites also attract the boring masses



accept that u don't like Veritas and stop trolling 



also let's see the current results:


1)Honse
2)LT
3)Kangryong


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2009)

Demon, Fenix does like Veritas


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

nevermind , Honse pwned the poll with ease ,right?


----------



## Yammy (Jul 7, 2009)

FUCK I DIDNT EVEN SEE FIRE DIRECTOR ON THE POLL


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

ur  not the only one


----------



## Fenix (Jul 7, 2009)

Fire Director was probably misleading on first look, so people ignored it

Whoever made the poll should've properly wrote Fire Dragon instead  

Not that I would've voted for him anyway. I didn't even want to vote for Vera, but there's nobody else to vote for after Guhoo and Shinra


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess you don't like Honse.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Please don't hide your obvious disdain and accusation in such a mundane question  

Of course he has his highlights and I did smile at some of his exploits, but I just don't particularly care about him when I think back on the chapters


----------



## martryn (Jul 8, 2009)

There is no character I dislike in this manga, and though Honse is not one of my top three, he almost was.  It's really close 2-5.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2009)

Guhoo with 10 votes....I'm disappointed in you guys...


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 8, 2009)

They don't like Raw Power.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2009)

Meant more like he got too many...

I don't mind raw power, I just don't like Guhoo...<_<

Still he's a good character for a Rud vs Guhoo final match, something I'm anticipating.. Having Rud lose seems like the ideal outcome for me, just to see where it leads..


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2009)

Guhoo is only good as a rival to Rud. 

Even though he already lost.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

LT pwns all of them


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL, Guhoo would rape in a Dog Fight.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2009)

There are people that actually like Gangryong?


----------



## Raviene (Jul 8, 2009)

Schneider said:


> There are people that actually like Gangryong?



believe it or not he's still the most honorable amongst all the characters shown so far despite being an arrogant dirty son of a bitch


----------



## tersalius (Jul 8, 2009)

damn

just fieshed reading this manga yesterday, and its awsome!!!

a very good one indeed!!!

so after chapeter 41... is there any translation on net for the other chapters???

scans i know that we dont have, but trans do we have any???


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Raviene said:


> believe it or not he's still the most honorable amongst all the characters shown so far despite being an arrogant dirty son of a bitch



Except he pulled that "ok fine i'll stop lol ops sry DOG FIGHT TIME BITCH" crap

As stupid as it is, the title of most honorable would go to Vera for now. Rud, Jeeha, Fire Dragon and Shinra are schemers. Guhoo is too bent on revenge and Honse has that whole selling ginseng and breaking down crying rubbish. Madoka and Guesong are both hypocrites. This is all for now though, who knows who will betray who in the future


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 8, 2009)

Schneider said:


> There are people that actually like Gangryong?



What's wrong with liking him.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 8, 2009)

Shit, I ended up voting for half the characters in the poll

Also, I like Gangryong. I mean, he helped a bro out when a hoe was kicking on his pride and dignity (and spine for that matter). He's not as true as Guhoo, but he's a worthy disciple bro


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Except he pulled that "ok fine i'll stop lol ops sry DOG FIGHT TIME BITCH" crap
> 
> As stupid as it is, *the title of most honorable would go to Vera *for now. Rud, Jeeha, Fire Dragon and Shinra are schemers. Guhoo is too bent on revenge and Honse has that whole selling ginseng and breaking down crying rubbish. Madoka and Guesong are both hypocrites. This is all for now though, who knows who will betray who in the future


sorry but vera is far from honorable IMO she's the bigest bitch in the series who only looks out for herself. 

and my prime example is letting honse destroy his ki holes and blamiing it all on guesong acting like she had nothing to with it and letting guhoo kill anichella when she could have easily stopped the fight like she did for madoka.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2009)

Everyone one is so caught up in honor and dignity... True men we have in this thread....


----------



## Raviene (Jul 8, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> sorry but vera is far from honorable IMO she's the bigest bitch in the series who only looks out for herself.
> 
> and my prime example is letting honse destroy his ki holes and blamiing it all on guesong acting like she had nothing to with it and letting guhoo kill anichella when she could have easily stopped the fight like she did for madoka.



and thus we go back to what i said earlier...like it or not Gang/Kang is the most honorable character so far ...w/c speaks volumes about the others lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Master to apprentice-wise, Kang is honorable, no doubt. Otherwise, he is an ass, picking fights against higher ups than him within the school trying to make a name for himself, and little by little, it works, till someone knocks him down a peg, like Life Wisher, and he then proceeds to train and become stronger. 

As to whether he's still an ass about how he goes around the school for recognition and status, etc is on me. More than likely he's still an ass. His friends get around that though


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I just had a little drift with Gangryong, because he reminded me of myself when I was in kindergarten, and a guy I used to beat up at elementary school.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Guhoo actually killed Anichella?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, he killed her during the tournament.


----------



## tersalius (Jul 8, 2009)

question

is veritas a monthly manga???


----------



## Yammy (Jul 8, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> sorry but vera is far from honorable IMO she's the bigest bitch in the series who only looks out for herself.
> 
> and my prime example is letting honse destroy his ki holes and blamiing it all on guesong acting like she had nothing to with it and letting guhoo kill anichella when she could have easily stopped the fight like she did for madoka.



Don't forget when she attacked LT when he said he would let her go and his guard was down.

Most honorable goes to that kicker who got his moves stolen by his girlfriend..


Honse sold the ginseng root to become a baller and gave rud a radish so no honor for him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

It's always the minor characters that are the most honorable


----------



## tersalius (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry

i was not clear

im not talking about if the scans are monthly or not, but the manga itself

is the manga monthly???


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's always the minor characters that are the most honorable


yeah but honorable character eventually turn into naruto and ichigo so I'm actually quite pleased with the state of this manga 



tersalius said:


> sorry
> 
> i was not clear
> 
> ...


i cant really say there is no set date for the next volume release as far as i know so we'll just have to wait it out and see ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Naruto, Bleach, meh


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's always the minor characters that are the most honorable





u admit that Shinra is minor huh?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't even think of trying to troll me with that shit


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> u admit that Shinra is minor huh?



Your post aside...

I just noticed that one of the girls is wearing...a police hat/cap/whatever in your sig? That's...quite ahem, attractive  Are we actually going to see that in the future? or is that just something else in that other dude's shirt and not a hat at all...? It would be very disappointing if it's the latter 



Raviene said:


> and thus we go back to what i said earlier...like it or not Gang/Kang is the most honorable character so far ...w/c speaks volumes about the others lol



And you're still wrong. The fight with Life Wisher was enough to disprove your point



Reincarnation said:


> sorry but vera is far from honorable IMO she's the bigest bitch in the series who only looks out for herself.
> 
> and my prime example is letting honse destroy his ki holes and blamiing it all on guesong acting like she had nothing to with it and letting guhoo kill anichella when she could have easily stopped the fight like she did for madoka.



She doesn't know every detail behind the incident obviously. She is impartial when it comes to martial artists and their ways. Honse decided to do it himself and Anichella lost in what appears to be fair combat. 

But I actually did forget about the little incident in Yammy's post. So I suppose that is true, although I don't blame her for being caught in the moment and striking what she perceived as a superior opponent. I don't really think she saw him as having his guard down at all after all the people he beatup/killed?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 8, 2009)

Fenix said:


> She doesn't know every detail behind the incident obviously. She is impartial when it comes to martial artists and their ways. Honse decided to do it himself and Anichella lost in what appears to be fair combat.
> 
> But I actually did forget about the little incident in Yammy's post. So I suppose that is true, although I don't blame her for being caught in the moment and striking what she perceived as a superior opponent. I don't really think she saw him as having his guard down at all after all the people he beatup/killed?



Yeah, Vera is the kind that let's people do as they wish, only breaking in when it would disturb stuff she's responsible for. Want to ruin your ki core? Fine, you're a grown up man, do as you wish (alright, so Honse was a minor but...).

Guhoo gonna take on Anichella in a tournament. If he feels he'll make it, sure.

Remember, the girl isn't precognitive


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 8, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Your post aside...
> 
> I just noticed that one of the girls is wearing...a police hat/cap/whatever in your sig? That's...quite ahem, attractive  Are we actually going to see that in the future? or is that just something else in that other dude's shirt and not a hat at all...? It would be very disappointing if it's the latter



It's  an hat and you'll see her in future chapters.

She's is one of vera lackies though.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 8, 2009)

> But I actually did forget about the little incident in Yammy's post. So I suppose that is true, although I don't blame her for being caught in the moment and striking what she perceived as a superior opponent. I don't really think she saw him as having his guard down at all after all the people he beatup/killed?



her whole strategy was to get him to drop his guard to hit him with the void so I am sure she saw him as guard down. Dishonorable anyway you want to spin it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yes, he killed her during the tournament.



Wow, I thought he'd just put her out of commission. I need better reading comprehension 

If that's the case, I'm both surprised and saddened that Rudd didn't kill Guhoo when he was owning him during that last fight.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 8, 2009)

Vera would have most likely killed him if he did Lucaniel. No matter who started it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

Fenix said:


> She doesn't know every detail behind the incident obviously. She is impartial when it comes to martial artists and their ways. Honse decided to do it himself and Anichella lost in what appears to be fair combat.


 yeah sorry but i find it hard as hell to believe that she had no idea of what was going on especially after she praised guhoo for being someone she could always trust. the girl is an asshole and an opportunist.

and also i don't think it really matters if guhoo vs anichella was a fair fight because their was no real reason for anichella to die and vera could have easily stopped the fight just like she did for madakoa...so yeah impartial my ass


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 8, 2009)

What?
It was for the Plot.
Rud was a weakling at that time.
His desire to avenge her made him become stronger and I am pretty sure he wasn't fighting with "Claws" at that time.
He trained Anti-Guhoo techniques, as shown in their fight.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 8, 2009)

Plot?   Induced.....stupidity...does not excuse character quirks such as opprotunism and bitchiness.  You are both right.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote  in Fenix's post



lol,Shinra is minor, don't be upset,it's the truth 



Yu=the Girl with the  hat
Paul=the dude with the eyepatch
Mummy-Freak= it's Yu's older brother


----------



## Inugami (Jul 8, 2009)

I was the first to vote for Yu hope she don't disappoint me like that Madoka 

also a mummy guy? I think was just a guy with long hair....that Paul looks like General Cross  of D.Grayman.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Mummy guy(cuz he is all covered with bandages , u can't see him well from this pic) and Paul looks like more Lockon Stratos from Gundam 00(the bro with the eyepatch ), but in  punk version


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Quote  in Fenix's post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, anyways I'm aware of who the hat girl is but I just hope she actually does appear in the story wearing it


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Quote  in Fenix's post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey how about spoiling us and telling us what this natural wave martial art is


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 9, 2009)

where is chap 42?????


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 9, 2009)

*Chapter 42*
Have a read

yard play faction for life man this is why i love those guys


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

Guesong is delivering as well, Madoka has the more flashy style overall though....


----------



## Inugami (Jul 9, 2009)

Madoka was looking very cocky saying to Gueson that hes an arrogant .


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

I would say its a bit weird she acted that surprised, when she even suspected he had some sort of tecnique to counter her. Someone wasn't a good girl in school


----------



## hehey (Jul 9, 2009)

And Half Step continues to dominate the Reunion guys. Madoka must have some badass grip seeing how surprised everyone was acting when Guesong managed to get free.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm I'm not sure I like how one skill can be so effective as a counter it's almost like rock-paper-scissors

Then again the faster this fight finishes the better, where is my Shinra


----------



## Yammy (Jul 9, 2009)

guesong <3


also Halfstep is only effective if you learn reunion skills. Which makes sense.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

36. Mother. Fucking. Votes.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 9, 2009)

Vera
Anichaella
Honse
Hayato
Guesong


So we have the top 5 back then no for 6-10


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2009)

GUESONG BRO IS FUCKING GAR


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Guesong treating Madoka like fodder


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 9, 2009)

Madoka titties are never fodder, but i did love the "is that rape behind me" look that Madoka gave at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Shinra > Madoka when it comes to bosoms, nao


----------



## martryn (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't believe she went into a fight and didn't even bother to wear a bra.  She's dense.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 9, 2009)

He's probably gonna slaughter Madoka, but Guesong's still the biggest piece of shit so far though. I'm not letting the incident with Vera slide.


----------



## martryn (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd have raped her too.  All the bitches in this manga run around all full of sexual innuendo and shit.  Not wearing bras during intense fights, skirts so short you can see their panties when they walk, having massive breasts that defy Korean biology.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shinra > Madoka when it comes to bosoms, nao



I haven't seen Shinra's bounce and jiggle. Maybe if we see a shinra riding on iron cock chapter we may have a defiant winner.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

That's actually the only fight we've seen with a girl not wearing a bra 

But I get your point



			
				Wuzzman said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Shinra's bounce and jiggle. Maybe if we see a shinra riding on iron cock chapter we may have a defiant winner.


 
No need. The firmness and hard nips do most of the work.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 9, 2009)

Lusankya said:


> He's probably gonna slaughter Madoka, but Guesong's still the biggest piece of shit so far though. I'm not letting the incident with Vera slide.



*Spoiler*: __ 




you do know that he didn't actually rape her. he actually got off her on his own accord.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2009)

vera is a bitch that guesong needed to put in line


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2009)

Shinra is still the hottest bitch in this manga, regardless of boob size.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got this thing for chicks with short, dark hair.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Vera
> Anichaella
> Honse
> Hayato
> ...



Where's Jeeha?

And Madoka is the hottest bitch in Veritas. What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## hehey (Jul 10, 2009)

Jeeha wasn't even known as strong back then.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 10, 2009)

jeeha is weaker than rud and rud doesn't even make the list.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2009)

Yammy said:


> jeeha is weaker than rud and rud doesn't even make the list.



Jeeha beat 3 student councils in a row, and stopped continuing by doc's orders. I think he was stronger than Rud at that time, it was the time before Rud got pissed off from his girl's death.

And Darth Nihilus make me an erotic Madoka set.


----------



## Sαge (Jul 10, 2009)

Man... first it was Rud with Sharpened Sword Force, now it's Guesong Bro with Half-Step. Everybody's just swagger jackin Honse 



Yammy said:


> jeeha is weaker than rud and rud doesn't even make the list.



Nah I think you got it backwards. Based off gut feeling, I'd say Jeeha is among the current top 5.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 10, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Jeeha beat 3 student councils in a row, and stopped continuing by doc's orders. I think he was stronger than Rud at that time, it was the time before Rud got pissed off from his girl's death.
> 
> And Darth Nihilus make me an erotic Madoka set.



hmm that might be right. Either way still wasn't top 5 I don't think.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2009)

If Jeeha beat three student council members in a row, but no one really knew who he was, he obviously wasn't on the student council at the time, regardless of how he compared in terms of fighting ability. 



> And Madoka is the hottest bitch in Veritas. What the fuck are you talking about?



To each their own.  That just means more Shinra for martryn.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats must be her "you have a small penis moan" which also can be her "come already expression" expression. Madoka is probably the better girl in bed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 10, 2009)

o man, i cant wait to she madoka put in her place in the coming up fight


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Hayato or somebody turn up and stopped him? Still, it doesn't excuse his appalling behaviour. 

And to all those who are trying to justify Guesong's behaviour by saying that the girls were practically asking for it based on their clothes and the way they act or whatnot, all i can say is are you even fucking listening to yourselves. Its like saying girls who got raped deserved it for walking in a dodgy part of town alone, or wearing short skirts, or hanging out with guys in bars or clubs. You sound just like chauvinist, fundamentalist idiots who probably think woman should wear head-to-toe burqas and not leave the house without being accompanied by male relatives. 

Just because you can't handle your urges after seeing a flash of skin, doesn't mean you have the right to dictate your pathetic caveman values to women. You are a disgrace to real men and bros everywhere. Lightning Tiger would probably kick your ass if he knew you.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2009)

> And to all those who are trying to justify Guesong's behaviour by saying that the girls were practically asking for it based on their clothes and the way they act or whatnot, all i can say is are you even fucking listening to yourselves. Its like saying girls who got raped deserved it for walking in a dodgy part of town alone, or wearing short skirts, or hanging out with guys in bars or clubs. You sound just like chauvinist, fundamentalist idiots who probably think woman should wear head-to-toe burqas and not leave the house without being accompanied by male relatives.
> 
> Just because you can't handle your urges after seeing a flash of skin, doesn't mean you have the right to dictate your pathetic caveman values to women. You are a disgrace to real men and bros everywhere. Lightning Tiger would probably kick your ass if he knew you.



The fuck is this?  A rant like this goes in the Cafe, not in this thread.  Damn.  

If a girl wears something that her boobs pop out of all the time, she better damn well expect every guy around her to be staring at her tits.  

And if her skirt is super short, and she bends over, every fucking man within viewing distance is going to zero in on her ass.  

I'm not condoning rape.  I was just making jest at a Korean comic book's over sexed females.  And the fact that every chick in the manga manages to come across as an evil bitch, no exceptions.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 10, 2009)

Madoka got schooled this chapter dam, hahaha love it.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> *I'd have raped her too*.  All the bitches in this manga run around all full of sexual innuendo and shit.  Not wearing bras during intense fights, skirts so short you can see their panties when they walk, having massive breasts that defy Korean biology.



Don't condone? You may be right. After all, English is not my mother tongue so my reading and comprehension probably isn't up to scratch. Regardless, i've pretty much said what i wanted to in that little rant, so i'm just gonna leave it there. Have a nice day.


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2009)

The chapter was excellent. Southern Yard Play Faction is getting better and better.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 10, 2009)

Madoka was getting owned this chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 10, 2009)

Madoka will get owned in the end


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 10, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't mind some Vera. Mmm, feisty

Anyway, this fight is jawdroppingly awesome


----------



## Raviene (Jul 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Thats must be her "you have a small penis moan" which also can be her "come already expression" expression. *Madoka is probably the better girl in bed*.



well of course she is...especially w/ the _"once she gets a grip of you she wont  let go skill"_ and well you know uhmm...its uhh...how should i say this...

uhmm i think i better leave.. i felt weird all of a sudden...its like being scared and excited at the same time


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2009)

> well of course she is...especially w/ the "once she gets a grip of you she wont let go skill" and well you know uhmm...its uhh...how should i say this...



Now that's some fucking amazing logic.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 10, 2009)

Fuckin Honse, to how many people did he show the Half-Step movement?


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2009)

> Fuckin Honse, to how many people did he show the Half-Step movement?



To all the ones that are there to kick the fuck out of Reunion's smug asses.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> To all the ones that are there to kick the fuck out of Reunion's smug asses.



I would rather see them fight with their own techniques just like the Vanishing thing Guesong is doing.



Schneider said:


> Jeeha beat 3 student councils in a row, and stopped continuing by doc's orders. I think he was stronger than Rud at that time, it was the time before Rud got pissed off from his girl's death.



Rud helped(or saved) him so I guess Rud was Stronger:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

Honse has his hit list, and he checks it twice


----------



## Fenix (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the School Ranking is probably all different now from back in the days. Given how ...should I say, unique the different styles matchup against each other, it's probably difficult to come up with a definite ranking logically even if the story itself does give us a list



martryn said:


> To each their own.  That just means more Shinra for martryn.



Get in line

Actually, stay away completely


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Rud helped(or saved) him so I guess Rud was Stronger:



We don't know the exact time when Rud helped Jeeha from Shinra. But at the past tournament Jeeha already beat 3 student council before Anichella got murdered.

Also, your pic doesn't work.

And Darth Nihilus I need an erotic Madoka set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

Give me some scans, and I'll see what I can do. Preferably from Mangafox since they have better quality scans.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Give me some scans, and I'll see what I can do. Preferably from Mangafox since they have better quality scans.



T...T..Too.. Too many! 

Suggestions plz?! 

Actually, I'm thinking about the undies shots in the flashback chapters. I'll check it first.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent idea, or her in her bra and panties. Will do it after I finish watching Saint Seiya today, which could take awhile


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2009)

Fucking loving this.

Although I know it won't happen, it'd be nice if Guesong could beat the living shit out of her in a stomp.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Excellent idea, or her in her bra and panties. Will do it after I finish watching Saint Seiya today, which could take awhile



The anime from 1988 or something and in good quality? if so send me a pm please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

brb sending Saint Seiya links


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 10, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Rud helped(or saved) him so I guess Rud was Stronger:



I interpreted that as if Rud gave Jeeha a reality check.

"Bitch's scamming you blind bro, bitch's scamming you blind!"

And then Jeeha proceeded to kick Shinra's delicious butt as revenge


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 10, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> I interpreted that as if Rud gave Jeeha a reality check.
> 
> "Bitch's scamming you blind bro, bitch's scamming you blind!"
> 
> And then Jeeha proceeded to kick Shinra's delicious butt as revenge



Rereading that chapter just now, it seems like Shinra been around town quite a few times and jeeha was her next trip.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

so, the world of veritas has robots but no training bras interesting


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 10, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> so, the world of veritas has robots but no training bras interesting



Actually, they aren't robots, they're dead bodies with weird techological modifications or some weird shit like that

aka fuken techo-zombie-cyborgs?


----------



## Fenix (Jul 10, 2009)

In other words, robots


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 10, 2009)

Fenix said:


> In other words, robots



Bah, semantics


----------



## Weebl (Jul 10, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> so, the world of veritas has robots but no training bras interesting



What a beautiful world :ho


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Bah, semantics





i meant to say sports bra not training. meh, noone caught it.


----------



## Berry (Jul 10, 2009)

Decent chapter...

Gotta love the Half-step


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2009)

Meh...not much happened besides Guesong just toying with Madoka. 

I was hoping for a little bit more action. But the art is pretty dam good.


----------



## newbieFans (Jul 11, 2009)

full of fanservice....


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

newbieFans said:


> full of fanservice....



Hey, I'm not complaining


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2009)

Guesong bro is making Madoka look like a fool


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

when  i was bored :



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 11, 2009)

^^You live in Japan?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

lol,no why?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 11, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks  guys,these are drawn quick ,cuz as i said today i was kinda bored and i made them to kill my time , i can drawn them if i want 5 times better


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> when  i was bored :
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fix Madoka's tits and it's perfect.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> lol,no why?



Cuz you could apply as an Assistant to a Mangaka.
O!G has an army of Assistant, if you were livin in Japan maybe he would accept you cuz it seems that he's running short in the Plot Departement(especially in Tenjho Tenge).


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah ke kinda sucks in plot ,lol, maybe later i'll upload some pics of other chars also


----------



## farcityrid (Jul 12, 2009)

Veritas is pretty interesting.  Like the characters.  Fan Service is comical in its placement at times.  Fights and action scenes are impressive.  Overall, a good read.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2009)

OG sure does lack in plot. Dropped both his mangas because of it.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

but his artwork, fight and ecchi scenes are  one of the best out there


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2009)

Fights aren't so great. I'd say Veritas over here tops them, as well as a few others. Artwork and ecchi are good, but there's better art and I don't care much about ecchi If I feel like it, I'll read a hentai. Titillation without release is so stupid...


----------



## Darth (Jul 15, 2009)

I really want to see Madoka lose miserably.

Like really miserably..


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 15, 2009)

The way the chapter ended, it didn't seem like she would lose. Incidently, I also find it interesting how half-step continues to be so effective versus reunion guys. They've had Honse's paper for 4 years now and they still haven't figured it out. I suppose Vera might hold onto it since she is a traditional marital artist, however, now that Guhoo has it, I suspect that it will become less effective in the near future. The full strength of purely Reunion style students seems to be Guhoo, Shinra and Madoka. I'm pretty sure they'll figure it out soon enough, at which point Rud's group are gonna be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 15, 2009)

^^half-step is from that guy who got assfucked by his GF.
He gave it to Kang as a thank for helping him.
Kang entrusted it to Honse who showed it to his buddies.


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> ^^half-step is from that guy who got assfucked by his GF.
> He gave it to Kang as a thank for helping him.
> Kang entrusted it to Honse who showed it to his buddies.


no, its Honse's technique, he just lied to Gangryong and told him it was that other guys. Honse created it 4 years before.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> ^^half-step is from that guy who got assfucked by his GF.
> He gave it to Kang as a thank for helping him.
> Kang entrusted it to Honse who showed it to his buddies.





hehey said:


> no, its Honse's technique, he just lied to Gangryong and told him it was that other guys. Honse created it 4 years before.


 half step isnt a one man technique lots of people have them. Honse just apparently developed one that would work against Reunion fighters


----------



## Raviene (Jul 15, 2009)

is half-step really that complicated/special...i thought it was just a cooler name for _"side-step"_


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> half step isnt a one man technique lots of people have them. Honse just apparently developed one that would work against Reunion fighters



The move that's called "half-step" was created by honse, and that's the one Gangryong's learning and the rest of the nine dragons use and the one Guhoo is learning.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2009)

hehey said:


> The move that's called "half-step" was created by honse, and that's the one Gangryong's learning and the rest of the nine dragons use and the one Guhoo is learning.


no honse created a variations of half step that would always work against reunion made fighters but he isn't the original creator of the technique in general


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> no honse created a variations of half step that would always work against reunion made fighters but he isn't the original creator of the technique in general



This manga has no other move called half-step, the only move called half-step is the one Honse made.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 15, 2009)

hehey said:


> This manga has no other move called half-step, the only move called half-step is the one Honse made.



It seemed to me that this book was from the other dude:



This pic(bottom left) indicates that it may not be from him:



Well, I read some chaps again and you're right.
What did Honse do with the real book/note from that guy then?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2009)

hehey said:


> This manga has no other move called half-step, the only move called half-step is the one Honse made.






I'm showing you this page to prove to you that are more variants of half step then the one honse created to battle reunion made fighters


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2009)

Whaaaa? so there's  half-step variants ? who knows and in the future Gangryong gonna develop some type of electric half-step.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 15, 2009)

Veritas is full of surprises


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> I'm showing you this page to prove to you that are more variants of half step then the one honse created to battle reunion made fighters



it proves nothing at all, all that page shows is that half-step doesn't work on Madang.

there are no variants shown or mentioned or anything that suggests such a thing.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2009)

hehey said:


> it proves nothing at all, all that page shows is that half-step doesn't work on Madang.
> 
> there are no variants shown or mentioned or anything that suggests such a thing.


 i don't really get whats so hard to understand about this but hey maybe i am wrong 

anyway i quit


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2009)

love how we have discussions on this thread... that proves our passion for Veritas .


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 16, 2009)

Reincarnation said:
			
		

> don't really get whats so hard to understand about this but hey maybe i am wrong


I suspect there is confusion over semantics. I think we all acknowledge that there are many evasion techniques that involve a step and look exactly like Honse's move. We should be able to agree on this because Honse says so himself when he is trying to convince Kang to learn it. However, if we want to be completely technical, the exact term "half-step" has only been used in reference to the move that Honse created since it is particualrly relevant against Reunion style users, plus there are the very special conditions involving timing related to an exact distance. Thus, I think if people mention half step as in _the_ half step, then they are referring to Honse's move, regardless of which other traditional martial arts have similar or identical movements.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome manga is awesome.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! They came out with three more chapters while I wasn't paying attention. I need someone to like tell me when a new scan is released. xD


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2009)

^Well RSS feed maybe...if it works on whatever browser you're using
I'm too lazy to use it myself, even if its really simple...


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 16, 2009)

*doesn't know what an RRS feed is*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2009)

It's this thing hurr



Click on it. It will update you with stuff going on within the forum, or section(s), etc.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

43  Link removed



let's rock


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah there's so many ways I want Madoka to be violated

I wasn't expecting Guesong to sustain a neck/head injury like that, looks like Madoka did her research... Oh well it doesn't matter, since she will probably lose anyway.

Does anyone think it's a bit silly to just stand there and explain every principle of their fighting style/counter techniques etc, in the middle of a fight? Sometimes I'm a bit annoyed by it...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

see bleach or naruto for more explanations during the fights


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm curious, I haven't seen any raw releases for this in awhile. I downloaded vol8 back in april, what gives?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 16, 2009)

lol so they need to injure themselves to get pass half...lol something like that will never work in the long run. It will only back fire on them if their opponents is just straight up stronger then them


----------



## Gecka (Jul 16, 2009)

darn

and guesong was being such a beast in the previous chapter


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2009)

meh looks like Guesong gonna be pwned... btw I think Guesong would be happy with the sexy taunts of Madoka but didn't .. perhaps he only have eyes for Vera.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah sure


----------



## Gecka (Jul 16, 2009)

all the women in veritas are complete bitches, save for jumpsuit girl


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *meh looks like Guesong gonna be pwned*... btw I think Guesong would be happy with the sexy taunts of Madoka but didn't .. perhaps he only have eyes for Vera.



What makes you think that?


----------



## hehey (Jul 16, 2009)

^^well, that bleeding from the neck seems pretty debilitating, and since to heal it he will apparently use up all his ki, its not looking good for him, since its either heal it or keep his hand on it so it wont bleed anymore (one armed fight).

Did that old guy kick Hayato's ass or is he just sleeping?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 16, 2009)

Member Picture / Video Thread

her swaying tits has saved this manga tier 4 dom. now its a tier 2 in fanservice.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 16, 2009)

So she injured herself to alter her movements so it would throw off his halfstep timing? Damn...


----------



## hehey (Jul 16, 2009)

what do you guys think the old guys condition for siding with vera was?, the one neither she or reunion can fulfill?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Am I the only one who really wants to see her get her ass beat?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2009)

Brb reading latest chapter


----------



## Schneider (Jul 16, 2009)

Why did Madoka seem to win all of a sudden?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2009)

To bust your balls so that you can feel satisfied when she loses later on


----------



## martryn (Jul 17, 2009)

> To bust your balls so that you can feel satisfied when she loses later on



I hope so.  I'm going to go on record, just for the sake of that one bitch, that I hope Guesong rapes her ass afterwards.  I condone it in this instance.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who really wants to see her get her ass beat?



Nope, i wanna see her get raped and thrown away like a rag doll


----------



## martryn (Jul 17, 2009)

> Nope, i wanna see her get raped and thrown away like a rag doll



That's the fucking spirit!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2009)

Why so much Madoka hate? Is it because she's an sexy bitch.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope Guesong tears her bare clothes off so I can have a good fap experience.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2009)

martryn said:


> I hope so. I'm going to go on record, just for the sake of that one bitch, that I hope Guesong rapes her ass afterwards. I condone it in this instance.


 
Aye aye 



Schneider said:


> I hope Guesong tears her bare clothes off so I can have a good fap experience.


 
Nah, let his attacks tear her clothes bit by bit, better experience.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovin Madoka playin around with a masked fool.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who really wants to see her get her ass beat?



I want all females in veritas to be horribly beaten to a bloody pulp and raped.

The artist managed to make every single female in this story an annoying bitch with personality issues. There's not a single likeable tits wielder.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 17, 2009)

Anichella wasn't that bad, but she's dead so...

I don't think Vera is that bad either, subjective really...
And there's nothing wrong with flawed characters, although some of them need to warm up a little.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 17, 2009)

Schneider said:


> I hope Guesong tears her bare clothes off so I can have a good fap experience.


well one of her tits do fall out but its wont be that noticeable



Tenryuken said:


> Lovin Madoka playin around with a masked fool.


lmao 



Zaru said:


> I want all females in veritas to be horribly beaten to a bloody pulp and raped.
> 
> The artist managed to make every single female in this story an annoying bitch with personality issues. There's not a single likeable tits wielder.


yard play faction girl ???

i mean we don't know much about her but...she's from the yard play so she cant be made of anything but complete and totally overwhelming win


----------



## Random Member (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who really wants to see her get her ass beat?



In more ways than one? You aren't alone...



Gecka said:


> Nope, i wanna see her get raped and thrown away like a rag doll





martryn said:


> I hope Guesong rapes her ass afterwards.  I condone it in this instance.





Zaru said:


> I want all females in veritas to be horribly beaten to a bloody pulp and raped.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who really wants to see her get her ass beat?




Nope, Im hoping for that aswell.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2009)

I see people share a lot of sympathy for the female main characters here


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 17, 2009)

i can understand on hating Shinra and Vera.   Vera didn't appeal to me that much and want her dead.  Shinra i like and love for some reason but i can understand her annoying attitude wanting her dead by many.

though i want to know what has Madoka done that pissed so many people off?


also are there still no new raws out and is this manga monthly??


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2009)

Madoka is a smug bitch. That's all there is to it.

People with that attitude are just ASKING to get the shit beaten out of them sometime.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Madoka is a smug bitch. That's all there is to it.
> 
> People with that attitude are just ASKING to get the shit beaten out of them sometime.




yep , pretty much this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

Madoka is indeed a smug bitch, and should die.

Stupid Guesong, couldn't god-stomp her despite supposedly being able to do magic with the yard play arts or whatever.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Madoka is indeed a smug bitch, and should die.
> 
> Stupid Guesong, couldn't god-stomp her despite supposedly being able to do magic with the yard play arts or whatever.



exactly i thought he was gonna do a lol busin when she hit him but he just got mad and started bleeding


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea, that pissed me off.

I was happy cuz I thought he had come in a with a fool proof plan. Then it turns out it wasn't all that fool proof. I really wanted her to lose badly, like horribly bad. With Guesong walking out with no damage. There goes that.


----------



## hehey (Jul 17, 2009)

Guesong best stop playing around in the yard and get to Gym, lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2009)

She needs to die? 

Ass kicked, yeah. Die, me doesn't think so.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> She needs to die?
> 
> Ass kicked, yeah. Die, me doesn't think so.



Yeah, die for what, lol. Because she's what an "smug bitch" lol, might as well kill about 99.9% of the women in the manhwa then. 

also why does everybody think that the match is over?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 17, 2009)

the inevitable hole in the half-step has appeared sooner than I thought it would. If anything, this chapter shows how badly the fight can turn if you get it wrong. I guess this kind of flow to a fight in a normal fighting comic is to be expected. Looking at the situation though it seems the key in this fight is still the seventh yard play style. Madoka presumes that all the style take a lot of chi, though I wouldn't be surprised if there is something from the last style she hasn't accounted for.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

You just want her tits, Nihilus 

But tbh it can't be helped. Every girl in Veritas seems to be a bitch.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

we all want Madoka's tits , her boobs are so powerful


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Every girl in Veritas seems to be a bitch.



Girls like Orihime or Nami are way worst.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Girls like Orihime or Nami are way worst.



Have something against orange hair do we.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

Nami, maybe, but I don't get how Orihime's worse, unless her vacuity and general retardedness annoy you.

Which still can't rival my desire to throttle half the bitches in Veritas when they do their thing


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

spamm for double post


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

Didn't notice that. Blame my internet


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah sure  


about Orihime and Nami..no comment


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 17, 2009)

Guesong bro! 

I have faith he's still going to stomp


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> You just want her tits, Nihilus
> 
> But tbh it can't be helped. Every girl in Veritas seems to be a bitch.


 
No, I want Shinra's tits, or haven't you been reading my posts


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2009)

Why the fuck didn't I hear about this manhwa until now? 

Anyway, been reading up to latest chapter since yesterday.

Madoka is gonna get her ass handed to Guesong.


----------



## BVB (Jul 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants madoka to win?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not sure... I feel the Vera opposition has to win a little for now... There has to be wins and losses on both sides... To keep my interest for now at least

A few character deaths to spin things into action as well...
I mean random fodder at first naturally...


----------



## hehey (Jul 17, 2009)

^^Rud's side has fodder??


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 17, 2009)

I see that the half-step has become the new sharingan. 

CHIT.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 18, 2009)

^^^ I can't see what's in the spoiler.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 18, 2009)

^ fixed

I forgot to post the picture...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 18, 2009)

Saved to my hard drive...


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 18, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Am I the only one who wants madoka to win?



I like Madoka more than Guesong but I still want her to lose.
It will be better plotwise.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No, I want Shinra's tits, or haven't you been reading my posts



Shinra has tits? 

Nah, I know she has tits, she's just even higher up in the bitch brigade then Madoka, so I don't like her much either.



ExoSkel said:


>



....


----------



## Raviene (Jul 18, 2009)

is it possible for Veritas to have...you know...those cliched naive and innocent girls in manga w/ big boobs 

and i cant wait to also see Madoka get stomped but not die of course...she has huge tits for cryin out loud!!


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe comfort love in Gangryongs room... That lucky guy


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



u read the raws? xd


----------



## KuKu (Jul 18, 2009)

I have read some raws and it seems Kangyroung destroys at least, a building.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe comfort love in Gangryongs room... That lucky guy



Spoilers.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 18, 2009)

KuKu said:


> I have read some raws and it seems Kangyroung destroys at least, a building.



Yahhhhhhhhhh no spoiler tag.


----------



## KuKu (Jul 18, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Yahhhhhhhhhh no spoiler tag.



I'm not spoiler tagging that shit.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2009)

KuKu said:


> I'm not spoiler tagging that shit.



Awwww come on do it please .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2009)

Spoiler tag it, goddamn.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

main character is eventually able to swing really really hard.....yeah...spoilers.  Its not like we read this manhwa for the VISUALS


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

this manhwa is only good for the fights and the boobs


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder...why should they care about spoilertagging that particular sentence, when they've already read it. Didn't know people were so considerate of others in here

Not that I would even call it a ''spoiler''


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

stop spoiling ffs


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> stop spoiling ffs



lol


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

no lol  here


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> no lol  here



Hmmmm, you're right. 











lol


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 18, 2009)

KuKu said:


> I'm not spoiler tagging that shit.



Give the link then.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

here Ten



*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed

Link removed

Link removed






WARNING(FOR THE OTHERS),IF U DARE CLICK IT,BUT AFTER DON'T SAY CRAP


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> here Ten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh noes you spoiled me. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to see Gangry ownage of  Hayato scanned.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2009)

Tag raw spoilers or GTFO


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 19, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> here Ten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx a lot.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't really care about raw spoilers, I just want NEW raws... 3 months with no new raws to look at is kinda worrying me.


----------



## newbieFans (Jul 19, 2009)

wow, naruto's jutsu....what's that bunshin made of??


----------



## Schneider (Jul 19, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


>



*fapfapfap*


----------



## KuKu (Jul 22, 2009)

Are helz0ne realeses weekly?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Fenix (Jul 22, 2009)

Still not 100 pages yet!? I thought I was away forever


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 22, 2009)

Schneider said:


> *fapfapfap*



you fap to easy


----------



## serger989 (Jul 22, 2009)

Guesong


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 22, 2009)

We going to run out of raws soon...so either this manga has been canceled or someone hasn't been buying some hardcopies.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> We going to run out of raws soon...so either this manga has been canceled or someone hasn't been buying some hardcopies.



Maybe the author is working on his other manhwa or the next volume just hasn't hit an scanner yet.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2009)

I "read" the RAWs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Did Lightning Tiger take a second apprentice or something. Who's the dude that is like always smiling?


----------



## Death (Jul 23, 2009)

pm me the link for that page/s


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I "read" the RAWs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pages please.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I "read" the RAWs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



lol,that's Hayato,don't confuse it,Kang is his only apprentice


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

Weekly release...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 23, 2009)

lol so hellzones been holding out on us ?? maybe they already have volume 9 ???


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

the colour page was awsome,Madoka fucking ftw , and the chap shows how Madoka will be pwned,it's so sad...


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

Colored pages are awesome, also Madoka is about to get owned.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

Guesong isnt impressing me 

He needs to step his game up


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

ok,wait for the next 2 chaps then ,even i still think he is an ass ,his fighting abilities on the other hand are very good


----------



## Weebl (Jul 23, 2009)

I refuse to read this chapter unless someone assures me that Guesong totally rapes Madoka.


----------



## hehey (Jul 23, 2009)

Weebl said:


> I refuse to read this chapter unless someone assures me that Guesong totally rapes Madoka.


your not reading the chapter today buddy


----------



## Weebl (Jul 23, 2009)

^ I'm disappointed


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

Weebl said:


> ^ I'm disappointed



Be patience.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 23, 2009)

I am dissapoint


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> I am dissapoint



Why is everyone disappointed.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2009)

This fight reminds me of that Hisoka vs Kastro match hope this one also ends in the same epic way.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

it's been told over 2 months ago,who is the winner


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck you Madoka


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> it's been told over 2 months ago,who is the winner


I know right. 




Sasuke said:


> Fuck you Madoka


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Guesong 

Were those after images I spied?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 23, 2009)

No just double gangers rapidly being created and then destroyed.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 23, 2009)

This fight is still going ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Made worse by the fact that I've known who wins for ages, thanks spoilers

Finish it and bring back Shinra


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually after this fight the manga goes back to its less exciting roots of a bunch of kids making plans that look overly complicated to anyone looking objectively. And besides with the lack of new raws....i'm not too quick on burning through content.


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2009)

I wish the scans would come out at a rate acceptable with the number of spoilers freely floating around.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2009)

martryn said:


> I wish the scans would come out at a rate acceptable with the number of spoilers freely floating around.



Yeah I hate to know who win this...at least I don't know how that happens.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 24, 2009)

the hell,  Madoka could of won the fight if she decided to crush his head, that is what Guensong said.  

so that means that Guensong was out for the count in that small period of time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2009)

this is some ol' bullshit...Geusong needs to fuck that bitch up already


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> this is some ol' bullshit...Geusong needs to fuck that bitch up already




Why u hating on Madoka?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Why u hating on Madoka?



cuz she need to be making him a sammich not schoolin him like a punk bitch


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 24, 2009)

I am pretty sure that Madoka got an orgasm at that moment:


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> cuz she need to be making him a sammich not schoolin him like a punk bitch



Making him an sammich. 

But serious u think these bitches in this manhwa are kitchen women, don't get this mixed up with naruto now.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Making him an sammich.
> 
> But serious u think these bitches in this manhwa are kitchen women, don't get this mixed up with naruto now.



but c'mon! she fucked him up in a hallway in front of the whole school and *HE* gets locked up for a year!, trains in secret techniques, only to get fucked up again in front of everyone...


She doesn't have to be so damn smug about this ass whoopin


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> but c'mon! she fucked him up in a hallway in front of the whole school and *HE* gets locked up for a year!, trains in secret techniques, only to get fucked up again in front of everyone...
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to be so damn smug about this ass whoopin




Just going by this chapter it obvious that her ass is getting  own next chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Then Vera is going to own and kill Guesong the following chapter.








also her being smug about it  is smexy.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

Vera is the ripper of Veritas , her boobs are her shield


----------



## Schneider (Jul 24, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Vera is the ripper of Veritas , her boobs are her shield



this

did i c nippawlz thar? 

And good sig choice there.


----------



## martryn (Jul 24, 2009)

When the day comes, it will be awesome.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 24, 2009)

The flow of this fight has been pretty cool. The reader is left in anticipation and the techniques on display look quite good. Madoka's top is still hanging in there to. Keeping those breasts contained is worthy of a medal. This was probably a good showcase for Rud's group to in that they can now see the Reunion guys' intentions more clearly. 

I was somewhat surprised at Madoka in the beginning of the chapter still declaring a desire to have all of them "stay as they are", especially in light of how she then tries to destroy Guesong's chi channels. She is seriously out of her mind if she thinks that any of Rud's group will settle for that, especially if she is going to be attempting things like destroying chi channels.

Honse seems like a special case to me, where he can under go what he did and seemingly bare no malice. In Rud and Guesong's case however, they are quite serious in ending Reunion domination. The primary obstacle now is Vera.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> but c'mon! she fucked him up in a hallway in front of the whole school and *HE* gets locked up for a year!, trains in secret techniques, only to get fucked up again in front of everyone...
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to be so damn smug about this ass whoopin



Guesong betrayed his bros 

He deserves all the ass whooping he gets and more


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Guesong betrayed his bros
> 
> He deserves all the ass whooping he gets and more


Pretty much.  Shoulda kicked their faces in on Honse's behalf then.  Fucking gravity defying breasts and coy personas.  The poor boys have no chance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul is secretly watching this match from afar, waiting for his chance to strike while they are down.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul is in Las Vegas eating his money


----------



## Random Member (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know what was better this chapter...Madoka and her tig ol' biddies or Guesong with his bulging biceps and pearly whites.

I'm still waiting to see Jeeha do something...anything...


----------



## hehey (Jul 24, 2009)

Random Member said:


> I don't know what was better this chapter...Madoka and her tig ol' biddies or Guesong with his bulging biceps and *pearly whites*.



those things are too big to be teeth.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Guesong betrayed his bros
> 
> He deserves all the ass whooping he gets and more



 I like Guesong, if anything the only thing he deserves is more screen time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, Guesong's a pretty cool guy, but I have to say, I hate what he did to Honse, and all because he had a boner for Vera.

Aside from her looks, why would anyone even have a boner for Vera? She's a complete bitch  It's funny 'cause the more bitchy she is, the more Madoka fangirls over her.

I mean, someone dig up the page where Vera says that she won't do anything for the other council members and Madoka goes all


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Yeah, Guesong's a pretty cool guy, but I have to say, I hate what he did to Honse, and all because he had a boner for Vera.
> 
> Aside from her looks, why would anyone even have a boner for Vera? She's a complete bitch  It's funny 'cause the more bitchy she is, the more Madoka fangirls over her.
> 
> I mean, someone dig up the page where Vera says that she won't do anything for the other council members and Madoka goes all



Vera is a lovely woman, isn't she?

(Man, I look forwards to the chapter when she snaps)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

> (Man, I look forwards to the chapter when she snaps )



Fire Dragon's got her on his shit-list, remember. When she does he'll be finishing her and her half-assed spatial void strike.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 26, 2009)

Heh, I meant a more emotional snapping. I mean, seriously, Vera has to be extremely wound up, not to mention quite a bit spoiled.

One jackass that won't do as she pleases (say, Gangryong) and POW, shitstorm


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

If it's Gangryong then it'll be a repeat of the last time, but if she _snaps_, then even more of a curbstomp.

But wouldn't you like to see that pretend-regal bitch reduced to insanity


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> But wouldn't you like to see that pretend-regal bitch reduced to insanity



That's what I'm saying


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 26, 2009)

We already kinda saw her mini snap when she fucked up Gangryong the first time. And Guesong is a punk. Not only did he betray his friend for the sake of some futile attempt at ass but he tried to rape said ass when he found out how stupid his plan was. After that my respect for him plummeted.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

> but he tried to rape said ass when he found out how stupid his plan was



This is Vera we're talking about. Who even _cares_?


----------



## KuKu (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you think about this?


*Spoiler*: __ 




*official contest thread.*
*official contest thread.*
*official contest thread.*
*official contest thread.*

Do you think he's accepting artificial ki?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 26, 2009)

KuKu said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If he does, something rather spectacular must've happened to him, considering how stubborn he is.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 26, 2009)

KuKu said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




wtf are u saying ffs?



*Spoiler*: __ 



he try to revive Yuri,that's why F.Director took him under his protection officially


----------



## KuKu (Jul 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> wtf are u saying ffs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks ^^ .


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> wtf are u saying ffs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You love to call everyone ffs don't cha.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder what's going to happen if Fire dragon successfully revives Yuri.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> This is Vera we're talking about. Who even _cares_?



Yeah I know but still rape ain't cool. Bunshichi Tawara wouldn't have raped even the cuntiest of cunts. He would simply make them kneel before his splendor... that was a lot more suggestive than I had originally hoped but it still works. Plus the way he just broke down like that was just pathetic. I honestly thought I was gonna like Guesongs character but I was sorely disappointed.

You know another thing that bothered me? The way Honse begged for his life like that. I still really like Honse but that took him down a few pegs for me. The reason for him sealing his own ki should have been more epic than just "hey lets gang up on this guy and make him castrate himself in front of that blond cunt that we all love so much for some reason..."
/rant


----------



## Inugami (Jul 26, 2009)

Well yeah rape is bad but it was a way to portray how obsessed was Guesong with Vera to the extent to betray Honse....but if Honse forgive him I can forgive Guesong too so I dont think those events are enough to make me hate that character..but well I love Ryo Narushima of Shamo .

come on Honse was never a badass he just wanted to live without too much problems and sealing his kii kind of worked.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate guesong.... people who don't show their faces irritate me. 

I want to see the other "true elements" so bad.... WATER!

also can someone further elaborate heaven's riches for me? I am not sure I have it down.
from what I can see it just looks like remote chi tracking and targeting.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well yeah rape is bad but it was a way to portray how obsessed was Guesong with Vera to the extent to betray Honse....but if Honse forgive him I can forgive Guesong too so I dont think those events are enough to make me hate that character..but well I love Ryo Narushima of Shamo .
> 
> come on Honse was never a badass he just wanted to live without too much problems and sealing his kii kind of worked.



Well he may not be beyond redemption but as of now he ain't too cool. And Honse my not be a badass by character but he was a badass by ability. I hope we get to see Honse kick some ass one day whether it be a flashback or if he gets his powers back some how I don't care.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I hate guesong.... people who don't show their faces irritate me.



I read that as I hate honse.

I was about to neg you until I re-read it lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well yeah rape is bad but it was a way to portray how obsessed was Guesong with Vera to the extent to betray Honse....but if Honse forgive him I can forgive Guesong too so I dont think those events are enough to make me hate that character..but well I love Ryo Narushima of Shamo .
> 
> come on Honse was never a badass he just wanted to live without too much problems and sealing his kii kind of worked.



Honse is the realest dude in the whole manga. He's badass because he doesn't give a darn.

But really though Guesong needs to catch another big ass whooping. I expect Honse to deliver it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Plot twist, Honse unseals his ki


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Honse is the realest dude in the whole manga. He's badass because he doesn't give a darn.
> 
> *But really though Guesong needs to catch another big ass whooping. I expect Honse to deliver it*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Vera.








Darth Nihilus said:


> Plot twist, Honse unseals his ki



Like, no wai!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 27, 2009)

What is up with Madoka hate?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> What is up with Madoka hate?



Apparently because  she's an smug bitch. 

So because of her smug bitchness, most people want her ass kicked badly or they want her dead.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Plot twist, Honse unseals his ki



That would be badass.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

about something i see in the poll,Honse seems is gonna lose ,2nd is Kang and 3rd LT


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously though, is his name spelled *G*angryong or *K*angryong? I'm guessing there isn't much difference in how you say it.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Seriously though, is his name spelled *G*angryong or *K*angryong? I'm guessing there isn't much difference in how you say it.



Yeah there isn't I'm guessing his name is Gangyoung (that's what I called him on the wiki page anyway) but Kangryoung is how Korean people pronounce it?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Kangryoung it's his official name, but it doesn't matter if u call him  Kangryoung or Gangryoung,it's not so big difference


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Kangryoung it's his official name, but it doesn't matter if u call him  Kangryoung or Gangryoung,it's not so big difference



Hmm really do you think I should change it?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

as i said it doesn't matter so much,it's up to u, if u want change it


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> as i said it doesn't matter so much,it's up to u, if u want change it



On second thought I can't actually be fucked to do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Then why is he called Gangryong within the manhwa


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, it doesn't matter really, I call him Gangryong but sometimes Kang depending on my mood.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been calling him Kang for awhile now. Like Liu Kang


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

^lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Plot twist, Honse unseals his ki



Just to teach G how to do a quarter step.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 28, 2009)

is this manhwa discontinue?  i havent seen a new RAW chapter in more than a month's time.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been reading this piece of shit for some weeks now and it fucking owns 



AWESOME MANGA!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> is this manhwa discontinue?  i havent seen a new RAW chapter in more than a month's time.



It's not discontinue, it's probably haven't hit an scanner yet or volume 9 haven't even been release yet.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

. 1st in the poll are 3 chars,Kang Honse and LT ,that's the way


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Dunno about Honse, I really don't like what he did with the Ginseng


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2009)

3- way tie between  LT, Honse and Kang. Who's going to take the top spot.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

How the fuck can people not like honse best?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 28, 2009)

And my boy Honse just took the lead. What's gud? :ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> How the fuck can people not like honse best?





Lucaniel said:


> what he did with the Ginseng



Besides, Gangryong is far more badass and Yoochun is just pure win.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2009)

Random Member said:


> And my boy Honse just took the lead. What's gud? :ho



It's only an matter of time until he loses his top spot.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 28, 2009)

Madoka will lead very soon.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually Vera will win


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Actually Vera will win



She definitely  will after these upcoming chapters.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

u see?it's simple


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah volume 9 is out!!

Link removed



now we are waiting someone to upload it


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> yeah volume 9 is out!!
> 
> ch.269
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah, it's about damn time.

Also the cover is interesting.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> yeah volume 9 is out!!
> 
> midnight wedding
> 
> ...


oh god yes i think i'll buy it 

am i able to buy from this shop Soichiro ???


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> yeah volume 9 is out!!
> 
> Click Here
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info buddy.

EDIT: I never knew that image was intended for a later volume cover, I got it and a bunch of others.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

propably yeah,if u know korean don't miss this chance ,it is out from 18th of the month,i think(hope) in a week or a couple to get the raw volume


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 30, 2009)

FINALLY 

Hopefully it gets uploaded sooner rather than later


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 30, 2009)

Where is my weekly release?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

Late release?


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

Very late release.  I'm expecting these things to be released two or three a day.  At least that's how often I check for them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Chapter 45

If it hasn't been posted already 

*goes to read*


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sucker let his emotions control him. He should have just stuck to his plan and murdered Madoka.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

That had to have been the greatest beatdown within the manhwa ever since Kang's ass kicking from Life Wisher.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 30, 2009)

when looking at the raws i always thought that there would be more to those conversation  

but still guesong stomps `


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

I was hoping he would beat her into the ceiling.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

Vera is about to rape Guesong .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I sense the arrival of Honse and Kang


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 30, 2009)

fucking Geusong 


shoulda snapped her neck and _then_ get killed by Vera...now he's _just_ gonna get killed by Vera.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor Geusong.

If he's lucky he might cop a feel before being torn apart.


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

I know what's coming next.  I don't want to accept it, but I know.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

Something that Vera desires that none of them can give her?













Another orgasm from Lighting Tiger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Enlighten us, Martyn


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 30, 2009)

she's gonna make Geusong jam and spread it all over her naked body?


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

> Enlighten us, Martyn



Guesong!   He's going to regret letting Vera interfere!  

I actually really liked how everything was resolved with Guesong's "rape".


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Enlighten us, Martyn



Everybody knows what going to happen next.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Then again, what if Guesong gets the upper hand 

Could turn out like the Kang/LW fight, the unexpected happens


----------



## kumabear (Jul 30, 2009)

Bye Guesong.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Almost to 2K


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Guesong bro should have snapped that bitches neck


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Guesong bro should have snapped that bitches neck




He's about to get his neck snapped now.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope he messes up Vera's face 

....Oh who am i kidding


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I hope he messes up Vera's face
> 
> ....Oh who am i kidding



You have seen the light now I see.

Guesong  ass was grass when Vera walked through that door.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, she'll still have her tits

Have hope


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Madoka lose that fight...I'm happy also even if Guesong lose with Vera that was his decision Guesong bro you are so cool.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hey, she'll still have her tits
> 
> Have hope



Madoka's tits are superior


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nah, Shinra clocks her tits by miles


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Shall we do comparison then? :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

There is no need


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Shinra would look weird with big boobs....she don't need them.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2009)

Fucking awesome chapter. Only thing that would have made it better is those clones raping the shit (literally) out of Madoka while everyone watched. That'd teach the bitch. Guesong's teeth and muscles seem to get bigger every chapter. And fuck Vera's interruption


----------



## hehey (Jul 31, 2009)

^^you know he shoots those teeth up right, its the only way.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2009)

It's either that or he's actually a horse.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

He's an epic horse


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Fucking superb chapter.

summon

Yes! Yes! Show me your moves!

Link removed

Absolutely lovely.

Have to say, though, that bitch Vera got on my nerves _even more_ this chapter. Guesong is manipulated too easily.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Fucking superb chapter.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Yeah I hate Vera, but I'm pretty damn sure she's going to kick Guesong's ass. I pretty much support any one of the Nine Dragons.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, Vera is pretty much the most powerful reunion student, sadly. One spatial void strike and this is over.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Yeah, Vera is pretty much the most powerful reunion student, sadly. One spatial void strike and this is over.



Yep, that's most likely the case. How far do you think Veritas will expand after the reunion btw do you think it will end or will the story go other places?


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 31, 2009)

Guesong is already fatigue and fought a long battle, that is why Rudd and others were shock that he would challenge another foe just coming in.  

anyway,  if it wasnt for Vera though,  Madoka would of gotten killed.  

though I sometimes wonder if Madoka decided to crush Guesong's head, that it would of been all over though Guensong said that he was just playing around when doing that clone move, so who knows.


anyway, I hope Vera gets beaten up by  Fire Dragon or Gangryoung.

I really can't stand that woman.  

who is stronger anyway,  Fire Dragon or Vera?  seems to me that Fire Dragon is .


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Btw why Vera lied about Guesong to Madoka?

Kakugo

Hayato stopped him? LOL I still don't know who is that guy.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

Hayato is one of the top in the council,next chap,Vera the Ripper


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 31, 2009)

So what Vera wishes for MIGHT be something close to what happened between her and LT? Is she really a masochist?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

She needs  a cock to become again normal


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2009)

Guesong accepted Vera challenge and now he is going to die. Plot went back 10 chapters.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm happy as long as Madoka got pwned , though poor bro Guesong hope you survive somehow


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 31, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> She needs  a cock to become again normal



Not just any cock will do, as you observed from Guesong if it aint LT cock you might as well be fucking a corpse.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

so since this is a korean series there is no hope of ever seeing these titties characters animated right?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 31, 2009)

Madoka got her clothes intact. Fail.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2009)

Who dared to tie the likes of LT with the great Honse on the poll?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2009)

Madoka-chan


----------



## newbieFans (Jul 31, 2009)

I see,,,the author didn't have the guts to kill chicks....


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 31, 2009)

FUCKING GUESONG 

I wanted that bitch dead


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 31, 2009)

Why does everyone hate madoka. I mean she's no where near my favorite characters and she's pretty naive and likes Vara waaaaay too much but i never hated her. Also Guesong is pretty much redeemed in my eyes. But yeah I don't want Madoka to die. Even if I don't like her character I like to look at her and I can't do that if she's dead.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2009)

Let me give you a hint, someone isn't leaving that room alive and it's either Guesong or Madoka


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't hate her, but I feel as if she deserved that ass whipping.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

ChaochroX said:


> *A; Why does everyone hate madoka.  *Even if I don't like her character *B; I like to look at her *and I can't do that if she's dead.


A; Hm, let's make this simple.  I neg you for no reason but say hey let's all be nice and friendly and forget it ever happened...oh wait gotta neg you again and ban your friend from NF, but hey.  WE're still friends right?  Let's just try to forget the past.  Tee hee.


B; Pfft, I'm sure this manhwaka can make something else for you to stare at and ponder fapping to.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 31, 2009)

oh indeed an ass whipping was in order and it was delivered but I think its way to early for either of these characters to go away just yet. I mean they were both just introduced not to long ago it would be a damn shame in my opinion if either of them died any time soon. That's why I'm pulling for Guesong to be saved by something cause it looks grim. Maybe Kangryong will do something foolhardy to distract Vera or something. Plus, I just now started not disliking him. Hell if he plays his cards right he could even become one of my favorites.

Edit:


Agmaster said:


> A; Hm, let's make this simple.  I neg you for no reason but say hey let's all be nice and friendly and forget it ever happened...oh wait gotta neg you again and ban your friend from NF, but hey.  WE're still friends right?  Let's just try to forget the past.  Tee hee.
> 
> 
> B; Pfft, I'm sure this manhwaka can make something else for you to stare at and ponder fapping to.



Yea but she pisses off Shinra and I hate that bitch with a passion. And Madoka does all that shit for the sake of her naive love for Vera just like another certain someone who did some fucked up shit for the sake of that cunt Vera *cough*Guesong*cough* If anything I feel sorry for her for being manipulated by Vera. The whole reason she fucked Guesong up the first time was because Vera lied and made her think that Guesong was actually gonna go through with the "rape." So don't hate Madoka, pity her.

Edit Edit: I look forward to him making something else but I don't want to loose what i already got.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

Madoka haters actually like her,they are just too shy to admit it though


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 31, 2009)

I liked this chapter simply for the moves Guesong was pulling off. The explaination of how he can move his body without footwork is awesome. Also, using heat to seal his wound was pretty baddass. Some quite creative uses of chi there. I agree with a poster on the previous page. His life wish should have turned Madoka into a ceiling decoration.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 31, 2009)

I liked the fight until that illogical ending. Why would you leave a strong opponent alive to take on someone stronger in a fatigued state? It just don't add up. We all know Vera's been standing there watching and sure as hell didn't intervene without figuring out how to beat him. So him accepting the new challenge is stupid.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 31, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I liked the fight until that illogical ending. Why would you leave a strong opponent alive to take on someone stronger in a fatigued state? It just don't add up. We all know Vera's been standing there watching and sure as hell didn't intervene without figuring out how to beat him. So him accepting the new challenge is stupid.



Vera doesn't need to study Guesong to win...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Huu whats wrong with you kids?...you don't know usually one can get very stupid when you fall in love in that age ? .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Yep, that's most likely the case. How far do you think Veritas will expand after the reunion btw do you think it will end or will the story go other places?


I think it'll be expanded quite a bit. There are a lot of loose ends that need tying up.


x_danny_x said:


> Guesong is already fatigue and fought a long battle, that is why Rudd and others were shock that he would challenge another foe just coming in.
> 
> anyway,  if it wasnt for Vera though,  Madoka would of gotten killed.
> 
> ...



Fire Dragon by far. Vera isn't even the master of Heaven's Riches. When she is, then we can talk.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 31, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Huu whats wrong with you kids?...you don't know usually one can get very stupid when you fall in love in that age ? .



Pff please... they're 18... they should know better


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

Just read all 45 Chapters.

Good Manwha

Favorite Characters are:

1. Fire Dragon
2. Rud
3. Guesong

And we should pity Guesong. 
Madoka got her ass handled to him and he could finish her off, but he accept vera's challenge instead. He is gonna lose badly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Joon-sik is trolling our fandom


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 31, 2009)

^lol Bad Santa
Nice movie...


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Just read all 45 Chapters.
> 
> Good Manwha
> 
> ...




Lose badly? 

That man ain't walking out alive after Vera rapes him.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 31, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Lose badly?
> 
> That man ain't walking out alive after Vera rapes him.



I think Guesong's going to have a claymore type intro and ending, Think Jean or Flora.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Pff please... they're 18... they should know better



18 usually are still very immature persons.

just look at university half of the people there still act like monkeys  .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I miss Jean


----------



## The Imp (Jul 31, 2009)

lol Madoka.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 31, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> 18 usually are still very immature persons.
> 
> just look at university half of the people there still act like monkeys  .



Yeah I know some people are like that... I've just gotten burned when generalizing before...^^

Depends what kind of environment your in and so on, and what kind of school you go to... I went to a pretty shitty school for two years until I was 18, but those kids were only about 16 then, I think they've matured a bit more now though...

I thought University's had higher standards though....

--------------------------------------------------------

Anyway I hope it will be somewhat of a fight between Guesong and Vera, instead of Vera wiping the floor with him. But someone will drop a raw spoiler hint long before then anyway, just do it..I want to know..


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Anyway I hope it will be somewhat of a fight between Guesong and Vera, instead of Vera wiping the floor with him. But someone will drop a raw spoiler hint long before then anyway, just do it..I want to know..





Vera indeeds wipes the floor with him next chapter .:ho



But atleast he gets some tongue action before he kicks the bucket.


----------



## hehey (Jul 31, 2009)

That weird boob Madoka has is probably cause they might have some anti female nipple rule in whatever magazine this runs in over in korea, Weekly Shōnen Magazine use to have this rule until just recently (i guess they remembered that dudes liked nipples and that it was a shonen magazine).


----------



## Tenryuken (Aug 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> fucking Geusong
> 
> 
> shoulda snapped her neck and _then_ get killed by Vera...now he's _just_ gonna get killed by Vera.



He betrayed his bro just for her, ofcourse she knew that he would accept to fight her even if he know that she's gonna end him.



Demon_Soichiro said:


> Madoka haters actually like her,they are just too shy to admit it though




*Spoiler*: __ 



They'll like her when she's gonna beg Kang for sex.:ho


----------



## Jotun (Aug 1, 2009)

Instantly hooked, thanks for making this thread.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

Fuck.  Are they doing another online FF?  Damnit, Jotun, I didn't want to know that.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

I was cheering when Madoka was getting raped  i loved it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2009)

It was marvelous


----------



## Tenryuken (Aug 2, 2009)

^^Why did he got banned?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

who knows


----------



## Inugami (Aug 2, 2009)

AlbelNox

something about this evil thread I think.


----------



## newbieFans (Aug 2, 2009)

^
why most of them were banned?...flaming war?


----------



## Tenryuken (Aug 2, 2009)

@Oxvial
LOL, so many ban in that Thread.


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not really sure what happened, but I hate the people that frequent the BD, so good riddance.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 2, 2009)

They were all talking about their rep, asking for rep and posting screens of their rep. I'm glad I stayed out of that convo if this was the result. If its the normal ban for rep abuse, then I believe they should be back in 3 days.


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah.  The evil practices of the Blender spread again.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 2, 2009)

Rep is a wonderful thing.

How far ahead are the raws?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

by 2 volumes


----------



## Fenix (Aug 3, 2009)

For being a Guesong hater, I think I'll give him some credit for taking on Vera's offer. Gotta give the man credit for going after what he wants even in this desperate situation

In other news...I can't seem to post in the Claymore manga thread, when I click on it it logs me out...then I click on another thread and I'm logged back in...


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> In other news...I can't seem to post in the Claymore manga thread, when I click on it it logs me out...then I click on another thread and I'm logged back in...


 yeah the same has happed to me too


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 5, 2009)

WTF???? Did they're boobs get bigger in the school uniforms as the chaps go on?


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 5, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> WTF???? Did they're boobs get bigger in the school uniforms as the chaps go on?



Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 5, 2009)

I.Want.New.Chapter.Nao. 

But I can wait


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 6, 2009)

rhino25 said:


> Isn't it wonderful?



Yeah when is the new chapter releasing?

In only two months this guy is able to learn so much? I understand he's the main character but still how?


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'm not really sure what happened, but I hate the people that frequent the BD, so good riddance.



I frequent the BD, so I resent that.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I.Want.New.Chapter.Nao.
> 
> But I can wait



I can't wait for the rape that's going to happen this chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 6, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I can't wait for the rape that's going to happen this chapter.



seeing a guy get blown in half is sorta funny.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

> I frequent the BD, so I resent that.



Are you one of those elitist pricks that pretends that you need a member's jacket to post in the BD and wrote in your OBD Wiki page that I only enter to troll the place?  

If that's so, fuck off.  I was posting in there almost three years before you ever set foot in the subforum, so you have no right to it.  The claim is mine.  Perhaps it is you new kids stepping in that trolled us old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out.  And if we want to revisit our old stomping grounds just be happy we've only dropped in to visit and have no aspirations to reclaim the place.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin doesn't strike me as an elitist prick...From the small posts I've seen him/her post here and there... But I'm never inside the BD so I wouldn't know... 

Weekly chapter should be out any minute now...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Wait, Darth Ruin is elitist?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 6, 2009)

One Piece BD seems to a lot worse anyway, at least when I've lurked there...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wait, Darth Ruin is elitist?



martryn flies off the handle with this sort of stuff all the time, I wouldn't take it too seriously.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

> martryn flies off the handle with this sort of stuff all the time, I wouldn't take it too seriously.



Yeah, dudes, seriously.  I'm not calling anyone out.  I didn't mean to completely derail this thread, though I suppose this conversation topic is better than the endless spoilers we usually get.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol Madoka got raped badly in chapter 45. I'm surprised her clothes didn't rip with all the kicks he was giving her.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 6, 2009)

More importantly...where is the new chapter...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought just like Alive someone would realize the potential and just start translating the Volumes quick.


----------



## Fenix (Aug 6, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> I thought just like Alive someone would realize the potential and just start translating the Volumes quick.



But why should they? A service to the people? lol 



martryn said:


> Are you one of those elitist pricks that pretends that you need a member's jacket to post in the BD and wrote in your OBD Wiki page that I only enter to troll the place?
> 
> If that's so, fuck off.  I was posting in there almost three years before you ever set foot in the subforum, so you have no right to it.  The claim is mine.  Perhaps it is you new kids stepping in that trolled us old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out.  And if we want to revisit our old stomping grounds just be happy we've only dropped in to visit and have no aspirations to reclaim the place.



Wow wow wow

Where did all that come from


----------



## Skylit (Aug 6, 2009)

Where's my chapter?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Noice. Going to read nao.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a newfound love for Vera pek

That attack pek


----------



## hehey (Aug 6, 2009)

WTF does Rud think he can do to Vera after what he just saw her do?

Its to bad Guesong couldn't even have the satisfaction of Vera's first kiss, what a waste of a badass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Claw her face in pek

But he'll need to train like a bitch to get that strong


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 6, 2009)

hehey said:


> WTF does Rud think he can do to Vera after what he just saw her do?
> 
> Its to bad Guesong couldn't even have the satisfaction of Vera's first kiss, what a *waste of a badass*.



 So true. Atleast he pWNEd Madoka and proved she's nothing but a lame bitch that talks tough.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 6, 2009)

Something's gonna happen to Rud. It'll probably be Gangryong facing off against her.


----------



## hehey (Aug 6, 2009)

^^or he dies, either way, only Gangryong can possibly beat her, through main character hax.


----------



## Midus (Aug 6, 2009)

Eyes through hair action in this chapter. So much. Bugged me for some odd reason.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 6, 2009)

So LT was a pedo....

At least Guesong pwned Madoka .


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty sweet chapter.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm guessing LT was her first?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

*Rape!* 

Talk about fail over injury, Guesong  thought he had her first kiss.



But I wonder who Vera first kiss was.

Lighting Tiger?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Her one and only


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Her one and only



No...she now has two.

Perhaps she gonna have a third one via Kang you know main character plot privileges .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

No, it'll be Honse 

But seriously, I expect to see a battle between the two, even though it's obviously going to happen. Methinks at the end, they'll both have a certain respect for each other.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> So LT was a pedo....
> 
> At least Guesong pwned Madoka .



Nah he just flat out raped her I mean seriously if he had used the techniques he used at the end he would've injured her greatly. She was stupid in countering Half step by messing her own leg up.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

LT gave her orgasms, and probably gave Vera her first kiss.


I wonder what other things  LT could have did to Vera.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2009)

Guesong Bro


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Vera, the main masochist of the series.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Nah he just flat out raped her I mean seriously if he had used the techniques he used at the end he would've injured her greatly. She was stupid in countering Half step by messing her own leg up.



Guesong didn't rape. Madoka was stupid for not crushing his head. A pretty pointless way to end a pointless fight, feels like I could have skipped the last I don't know, 6 chapters and still know whats going on later. The plot actually moved backwards 10 chapters....


----------



## martryn (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, but Jeeha was so fucking awesome in this chapter.  And Rud... damn!  Those two are simply amazing characters.  

Kinda wish there was a more main stream chick character that you could actually like and not feel guilty for liking, though.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Guesong didn't rape. Madoka was stupid for not crushing his head. A pretty pointless way to end a pointless fight, feels like I could have skipped the last I don't know, 6 chapters and still know whats going on later. The plot actually moved backwards 10 chapters....



Nah he did my friend look at him and look at Madoka after he got it in. You'll notice Madoka look like she got gangbanged while he looks as if he just got through excercising. She was half dead while he was still able to move even after she supposedly closed Ki channels.
 She got *RAPED*

Agreed I don't know WTF is going in Veritas. Shinra still sucks and Vera seems to be the only female Character I can like other than Yuri who isn't even there.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 7, 2009)

hehey said:


> ^^or he dies, either way, only Gangryong can possibly beat her, through main character hax.



yup, its gonna be an epic battle and once its over Gangrene will feel like a badass but then a whole new world will open up in which Vera was just a puppy dog compared to the monsters to come and he'll have to train again. Its a common formula though entertaining none the less...

BTW Vera stores her Ki inside her tits like a camel


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2009)

So Rud is gonna die next?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Skylit said:


> So Rud is gonna die next?



No. 


for now that is.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

Guesong Bro.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 7, 2009)

Even though I read the raws and knew it was coming I'm still 

Guesong was awesome. Fuck Vera.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Even though I read the raws and knew it was coming I'm still
> 
> Guesong was awesome.* Fuck Vera*.




Oh no you didn't.


This wouldn't have happen if he had followed the man code.



Bros before Ho's.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

srsly though. Vera and Madoka are fucking gay. Killing a cool man who just got introduced.

That's low.. That's really low...


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> srsly though. Vera and Madoka are fucking gay. Killing a cool man who just got introduced.
> 
> That's low.. That's really low...



low? are you serious?  

It his own damn fault that he got killed.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

she butted in when he was half dead and sustaining serious injuries. 

Not only that, but EVERYONE knew she could have beaten him even if he was healthy.

So in order to save her lacky she killed an injured man.

THAT IS LOW.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

lol, he was the one who accepted the match knowing he was going to get killed.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

That doesn't make it any less LOW.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2009)

Skylit said:


> So Rud is gonna die next?



Based on current showings, Rud is likely above Vera in destruction scale if you look at his round with Guhoo. It feels like Rud could wreck the room apart in no time.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> That doesn't make it any less LOW.



I still don't understood how it was low, lol.

He accepted a battle he knew he couldn't win, just to get Vera who doesn't gives an shit about him, just to make her look at him.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

You're looking at it the wrong way.

I'm not calling Guesong low for what he did. In fact, what he did was fucking GAR.

However, VERA was low for challenging Guesong while he was half dead in the first place in a fight that she wasn't even involved in.

Get it now?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> You're looking at it the wrong way.
> 
> I'm not calling Guesong low for what he did. In fact, what he did was fucking GAR.
> 
> ...



  Who said that you was calling Guesong low? I'm saying how is anything about the situation was "low". Okay, Vera did bust into a fight she wasn't involve in, but when Vera challenged him  everybody started to say Guesong don't have to accept this challenge blah, blah, blah, he going to killed blah, blah. 

Well guess what, he did accept the challenge knowing he could get killed by fighting her and guess what, he did die.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

There was nothing gar about what Guesong did. No higher motivation for him except the desire to get his dicked sucked by Vera and die will trying. Guesong was pathetic and died like a dog. If Vera could storm down there and say "fight me!", then the 7 other guys watching could have easily stormed down there and challenged Vera and probably prevented Guesong's death or at the very least died trying. The fact they sat and watched Vera kill Guesong is a testament to how pointless the situation was.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Nah he did my friend look at him and look at Madoka after he got it in. You'll notice Madoka look like she got gangbanged while he looks as if he just got through excercising. She was half dead while he was still able to move even after she supposedly closed Ki channels.
> She got *RAPED*
> 
> Agreed I don't know WTF is going in Veritas. Shinra still sucks and Vera seems to be the only female Character I can like other than Yuri who isn't even there.



Madoka still has a her cloths on. Madoka looks like she has been stumped to death by a bunch of girls nothing more. Guesong was breathing heavily and if it wasn't for the self inflicted burn marks he would be bleeding profusely. Stop over exaggerating.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 7, 2009)

GUESONNGGGGG BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Vino said:


> GUESONNGGGGG BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



fixed for you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 7, 2009)

Good riddens to assholes 

GB at full strength would still have been utterly crushed by Vera. She's waaaaaay too strong for him or anyone else at the school. Hell, Madoka was too much for him. Only her mercy saved his ass.

I fear for Rud's pretty face.

Also Vera kissed Lightning Tiger


----------



## Random Member (Aug 7, 2009)

I couldn't take my eyes off of Guesong Bro's bulging muscles and belly button the whole chapter...

I hope he's okay


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 7, 2009)

He wasn't shown dying so he's sure to live. He'll return with vat grown limbs.

Or as a cyborg.

They have the technology, they can rebuild him.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm getting confused which group is bad/evil in this manga?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> I'm getting confused which group is bad/evil in this manga?



Vera bad, Main character friends good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He wasn't shown dying so he's sure to live. He'll return with vat grown limbs.
> 
> Or as a cyborg.
> 
> They have the technology, they can rebuild him.



blood loss.....its not like Guhoo who received a clean cut....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 7, 2009)

Who said there was anyone?

The "goodguys" regarded GB as an essential part of their plan and he's the sickest friend about.

I've counted at least five factions so far:

Reunion (With Fire Dragon and Vera's Older Sister)

Vera and Friends (The people at the school loyal to Vera like Madoka and Guhoo)

The Traditional Martial Arts sucessors (Rud, Guesong, Southern Yardplay)

Lightning Tiger's faction

Gangryong 

Maybe that old Tree Brother who asked Madoka to help Gangryong get otu of school is also another faction...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> blood loss.....its not like Guhoo who received a clean cut....



He's a fictional character. He can live through whatever the writer says he can.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

And the writer said he died due to blood loss.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Just watch, near the end it's going to be.


Vera, Gangry, and friends Vs Yuri , Fire dragon, and friends


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> *Madoka still has a her cloths on*. Madoka looks like she has been stumped to death by a bunch of girls nothing more. Guesong was breathing heavily and if it wasn't for the self inflicted burn marks he would be bleeding profusely. Stop over exaggerating.



Well he did only kick the shit the shit out of her. She was near death after getting her ass whipped. He was still able to move even with a gash in his neck. Madoka either has no durability or Guesong just flat out gave her a badass ass whooping which I consider rape since she couldn't move even after he dropped her but he can.

Mercy means nothing since Guesong could've killed Madoka but didn't and she couldn't done the same.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 7, 2009)

LT had his way with a minor? Impossible.

Vera dispatched him with relative ease. Gangryong's gonna need some major training to match her, let alone some of the upper tiers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> she butted in when he was half dead and sustaining serious injuries.
> 
> Not only that, but EVERYONE knew she could have beaten him even if he was healthy.
> 
> ...


 
That's not low. It's stupid for Guesong to have thought that he could have taken Vera in a fight, especially when she's in good condition. It isn't low. 

By your argument lots of manga and comic characters are low for taking the place of their friends after they are utterly defeated in a fight. 



Wuzzman said:


> There was nothing gar about what Guesong did. No higher motivation for him except the desire to get his dicked sucked by Vera and die will trying.


 
As good of a character as he was, he was stupid to even think that he could match her, an even letting her take Madoka's place. 



Wuzzman said:


> Guesong was pathetic and died like a dog. If Vera could storm down there and say "fight me!", *then the 7 other guys watching could have easily stormed down there and challenged Vera and probably prevented Guesong's death* or at the very least died trying.


 
looooooooooool

The latter is more or less the answer here. 



Wuzzman said:


> The fact they sat and watched Vera kill Guesong is a testament to how pointless the situation was.


 
Since it wasn't their fight, they weren't allowed to have interfered unless one of the combatants or the winner of said match had agreed to it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

The manga is setting up a traditional martial artist vs reunion with heavens riches as figure head. So no, gangry will never team up with Vera. Vera may be the final villian, she will eventually challenge her sister. And even if she wins and turns on reunion she will most defiantly become the final villian unless reunion has an ultimate martial artist in its camp. At this point in the manga it feels that 90% of the major players have been revealed and besides the "lightning tiger is alive" plot device there isn't much left besides watching these major characters develop. The stronger Gangry becomes the further away from Rud's ambitions he will get, until eventually Rud dies and Gangry becomes the new leader of the traditional martial artist rebellion.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Well he did only kick the shit the shit out of her. She was near death after getting her ass whipped. He was still able to move even with a gash in his neck. Madoka either has no durability or Guesong just flat out gave her a badass ass whooping which I consider rape since she couldn't move even after he dropped her but he can.
> 
> Mercy means nothing since Guesong could've killed Madoka but didn't and she couldn't done the same.



Guesong was *about* to kill Madoka if it wasn't for Vera. Getting stomped in mid air a K.O for i don't know 99% of the people in the manga.......why do I understand this manga better then the fans....


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> As good of a character as he was, _he was stupid to even think that he could match her_, an even letting her take Madoka's place.
> 
> Since it wasn't their fight, they weren't allowed to have interfered unless one of the combatants or the winner of said match had agreed to it.



Misunderstanding number one. He *NEVER THOUGHT HE HAD A CHANCE*. His stupidity comes from his desire to get his dicked sucked.

Misunderstanding number two. The could have just dragged Guesong out of there before he accepted the challenge. Simply as that.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2009)

You don't need to triplepost to get your point across


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Guesong was *about* to kill Madoka if it wasn't for Vera. Getting stomped in mid air a K.O for i don't know 99% of the people in the manga.......why do I understand this manga better then the fans....



Not really a fan yet but Madoka was still *ABOUT* to kill Guesong two she just wanted to prolong his suffering and got fucked up because of it.

I'm sure that even if she had tried the plot would've figured out a way to help Gue since training for 1 year in Isolation should've done something special and would be stupid for him to lose after training for that long.


BTW I'm assuming in Iso training you must train or you get more time and that Madoka wasn't training as much when searching for LT.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Meh, Guesong himself stated that Madoka should have literally stepped on his head and that would have ended it. If Guesong himself believes he lost at that moment then Madoka was simply too stupid to win. Besides I highly doubt training would have allowed Madoka to not get K.O'ed by life wish, maybe have a counter, but durability is something very very very very very few people have in this manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Misunderstanding number one. He *NEVER THOUGHT HE HAD A CHANCE*. His stupidity comes from his desire to get his dicked sucked.
> 
> Misunderstanding number two. The could have just dragged Guesong out of there before he accepted the challenge. Simply as that.


 
For someone that was *GOING ALL OUT *when he was fighting Vera, why wouldn't he think that he had a chancee? Think about that for a second.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Meh, Guesong himself stated that Madoka should have literally stepped on his head and that would have ended it. If Guesong himself believes he lost at that moment then Madoka was simply too stupid to win. Besides I highly doubt training would have allowed Madoka to not get K.O'ed by life wish, maybe have a counter, but durability is something very very very very very few people have in this manga.



Its like you don't remember Guesong was also playing with her in the beginning of the fight.

In my eyes he was superior.....too bad we aren't going to see more of him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> For someone that was *GOING ALL OUT *when he was fighting Vera, why wouldn't he think that he had a chancee? Think about that for a second.


Why do I understand this manga better then its fan. The reason he went all out is because he is a _*fucking moron*_. The goal for the past 5 years, no since Vera was 8 years old, was to get her pussy to his way. He went all out because *what else was he suppose to do?* Take it easy and get blown to tiny bits (which by the way Vera was aiming to the entire time)? The fact that he did go all out allowed his to survive long enough to get a fucking kiss and say some last words, which according to Guesong himself is MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.

Also there is no point in Guesong playing with Madoka, under the pretext of a one on one fight and not knowing the full extent of Madoka's power, it was most beneficial to him to drag it out if he knew his durability was greater then her which he probably understood. Besides the only reason he was able to finish Madoka out was only after forcing her to show all her tricks, especially the counter to half step. He even stated himself that his brand of life wish wouldn't work on a Madoka if she was at 100%.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Why do I understand this manga better then its fan. The reason he went all out is because he is a _*fucking moron*_. The goal for the past 5 years, no since Vera was 8 years old, was to get her pussy to his way.


 
Which is pretty evident from reading the latest chapter 



Wuzzman said:


> He went all out because *what else was he suppose to do?* Take it easy and get blown to tiny bits (which by the way Vera was aiming to the entire time)? The fact that he did go all out allowed his to survive long enough to get a fucking kiss and say some last words, which according to Guesong himself is MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.


 
Then there was no reason for you to state that he had never thought he had a chance, amirite? 



Wuzzman said:


> Also there is no point in Guesong playing with Madoka, under the pretext of a one on one fight and not knowing the full extent of Madoka's power, it was most beneficial to him to drag it out if he knew his durability was greater then her which he probably understood. Besides the only reason he was able to finish Madoka out was only after forcing her to show all her tricks, especially the counter to half step. He even stated himself that his brand of life wish wouldn't work on a Madoka if she was at 100%.


 
Which was the general point in messing around with her without going all out, to see all of her attacks and techs.


----------



## newbieFans (Aug 7, 2009)

Guesong Bro....*sob* *sob*...I prefer Vera's death than him...she's just 100% bitch.....bitch personality, bitch face, bitch attitudes, sucking LT's d**k, bitch hax power, etc...

I wish she will just die painfully...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Are you 12? Or are you just trolling on purpose?


 
I never knew that voicing my opinion on the matter of Guesong going all out denotes to me trolling.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I never knew that voicing my opinion on the matter of Guesong going all out denotes to me trolling.


He considers you trolling because you are putting so much effort into an obviously flawed outlook.  Guesong fought to die, because he was just a whiny bitch desperate for the girl he liked to pay attention to him.  For all the awesome he had within him, dude was a bitch.  Shall I elaborate.

-Betrayed bro for ho (didn't even get love out of it)
-(Attempted) rape anyone?
-Betrayed the (ho)'one he loved' (mainly) just to piss her off. (could be argued for the attention, but now you're just messing with semantics)
-Gave up his bros again just to get attention and an audience with the same ho. (whom he still got no love from).

This is pretty proof positive of his lameness as a person.  It is also anecdotal (which is normally what we are left with in comics) evidence lending weight to the idea that he would go so far as to die just to have said ho's full attention. 

The guy was fun, but I'm glad he's dead.  This manhwa does a good job of making me want to see everyone's face kicked in.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> He considers you trolling because you are putting so much effort into an obviously flawed outlook. Guesong fought to die, because he was just a whiny bitch desperate for the girl he liked to pay attention to him. For all the awesome he had within him, dude was a bitch. Shall I elaborate.


 
Fought to die? Even though going all out? Thinking that he had a chance, as hopeless as it was. Only going by him going all out thinking that he might have had a chance to actually beat Vera. 

But if wrong, then I concede to that. 



Agmaster said:


> -Betrayed bro for ho (didn't even get love out of it)
> -(Attempted) rape anyone?
> -Betrayed the (ho)'one he loved' (mainly) just to piss her off. (could be argued for the attention, but now you're just messing with semantics)
> -Gave up his bros again just to get attention and an audience with the same ho. (whom he still got no love from).


 
Basically, yes. 



Agmaster said:


> This is pretty proof positive of his lameness as a person. It is also anecdotal (which is normally what we are left with in comics) evidence lending weight to the idea that he would go so far as to die just to have said ho's full attention.


 
Which is basically a pathetic thing to do. 



Agmaster said:


> The guy was fun, but I'm glad he's dead. This manhwa does a good job of making me want to see everyone's face kicked in.


 
Haha, yeah.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 7, 2009)

Gangrene needs to train and put these uppity hoes in their place (kitchen)...shit is starting to make my manhood squirm


----------



## Random Member (Aug 7, 2009)

Do we know where Yuri is right now or what she's doing?

I had almost forgot about her...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^^ Yuri's out making Nature her bitch.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

It was pretty obvious Guisong was gonna get humiliated by Vera.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Guesong is alive though, he can't be dead without showing his face.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Unless ''Mirage'' can also have the ability to fake is dead I really don't think so.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

Vino said:


> I think Guesong is alive though, he can't be dead without showing his face.



Face facts, mask man is dead.

 But  I do want to see his face also, maybe they'll show it in an flashback later on or something.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 7, 2009)

Guesong, even in death, he still annoys us by not showing his face...


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2009)

martryn said:


> Yeah, but Jeeha was so fucking awesome in this chapter.  And Rud... damn!  Those two are simply amazing characters.
> 
> *Kinda wish there was a more main stream chick character that you could actually like and not feel guilty for liking, though*.



What about the chick with short hair in the racing suit?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Yu Shinra, you talking about?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yu Shinra, you talking about?



He can't be talking about that bitch, I even like Madoka more than her and I just straight dislike Madoka. Seriously I wish got a year in ISO so we'd never see her face until the end of the series or this part of it. Sadly she to be the first but I hear from spoilers about there being a better fem coming in and that she's actually cool and not just talking boobs(Vera and Yuri being the exception in my case).


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 7, 2009)

I bet the mangaka has some serious issues with chicks in real life. It's almost as he wants us to hate the female characters.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> He can't be talking about that bitch, I even like Madoka more than her and I just straight dislike Madoka. Seriously I wish got a year in ISO so we'd never see her face until the end of the series or this part of it. Sadly she to be the first but I hear from spoilers about there being a better fem coming in and that she's actually cool and not just talking boobs(Vera and Yuri being the exception in my case).


 
Wait, never mind 

I was thinking of Shinra back during one of the chapters where the panels were in color with Shinra in a suit on a motorcycle, my mistake. 

Aside from that, Shinra, I like. Madoka, I like, but not as much as I used to, but that will more or less pass, as the series goes on, etc.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I bet the mangaka has some serious issues with chicks in real life. It's almost as he wants us to hate the female characters.



True true I only find a few good and thats just because they're badass but everything else about them is like damn.

We got a girl who uses people to get ahead in life and talks trash whilee keeping a nice face on most of the times.

We got a girl who just used a dude who cared about her like garbaged and when she was done threw him out.

Then we got this girl who's motives I don't even get and wants Vera to be leader so everything can go back to the way it was(?) or some BS like that.

Then we got this God complex girl who we rarely see but manges to get almost everyone on her side.

Then we got this other girl with mysterious motives who seems to be unhappy and has some weird way.

I can't go into futher detail cause frankly each of them is confusing as hell.


----------



## martryn (Aug 7, 2009)

> What about the chick with short hair in the racing suit?



If she gets a little more screen time I'll count her, but right now she's got a chance of disappearing from the manga forever.  We'll see.  She has potential.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 7, 2009)

Geusong cover was kinda cool...he looked all villainy and ebul


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2009)

martryn said:


> If she gets a little more screen time I'll count her, but right now she's got a chance of disappearing from the manga forever.  We'll see.  She has potential.



It's true, but I'm liking her so far. 

Just to be sure, we're talking about the chick on the bottom right panel.



[edit] Kombengi - Southern Yardplay's second-in-command


----------



## martryn (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep, Guesong's second, right?  She seems like a pretty cool character.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 8, 2009)

martryn said:


> If she gets a little more screen time I'll count her, but right now she's got a chance of disappearing from the manga forever.  We'll see.  *She has potential*.



Yep too bad we got too many females that will outshine her. Hopefully She becomes one of the seats on the council


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2009)

If she's now the Southern Yardplay's top seat, she should be able to surpass expectations. Not saying she'll be Vera-strong, but she should end up being about the level of Guesong.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope so and she could restore a couple more of the Yardplays arts. If she Surpasses Guesong then she is already council level(assuming you have to be pretty strong to be in the council).


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> True true I only find a few good and thats just because they're badass but everything else about them is like damn.
> 
> We got a girl who uses people to get ahead in life and talks trash whilee keeping a nice face on most of the times.
> 
> ...



there is nothing complicated their just written like bitches on purpose. southern yard play is melee oriented faction in a world where ki blast removes limbs....yeah i defiantly need more fancy fodder. Guesong is already stated as the only guy who knows all yard play styles. So the chick is probably a master of just "one". She may be taught different styles but I don't see her plot relevance other then being another traditional martist being used by reunion. Her connection to Rud's group seems to begin and probably end with Guesong and now that he is dead, at best she is a honorary member of the 9 dragons.


----------



## Darth (Aug 8, 2009)

With luck, Guesong won't be dead.

Screw you Guesong haters!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> With luck, Guesong won't be dead.
> 
> Screw you Guesong haters!



I'm no hater. 

but that man is dead buddy.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 8, 2009)

Guesong was a little bitch and died like one. When Vera showed up and challenged him he should have told her to fuck of and proceed to snap that bitch Madoka neck in half. That way him and the others would have one less Vera lackey to worry about.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 8, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> True true I only find a few good and thats just because they're badass but everything else about them is like damn.
> 
> We got a girl who uses people to get ahead in life and talks trash whilee keeping a nice face on most of the times.
> 
> ...



i cant believe im saying this but we need an Orihime like girl here... now before you say anything i HATE her as much as the next guy do but then i've come to realize why i hate her...she's always saying Ichigo this and Ichigo that ..................and maybe because she's stupid 

or that Maya girl (or was it Aya)...whatever her name was but she was the girl who's always stalking that Nagi dude

but i dont think we can get a girl w/ a vanilla personality here to be quite honest... yeah i think the author is a womanhater and only sees them as objects having big boobies


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2009)

Raviene said:


> only sees them as objects having big boobies



Evil objects .


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 8, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> there is nothing complicated their just written like bitches on purpose. southern yard play is melee oriented faction in a world where ki blast removes limbs....yeah i defiantly need more fancy fodder. Guesong is already stated as the only guy who knows all yard play styles. So the chick is probably a master of just "one". She may be taught different styles but I don't see her plot relevance other then being another traditional martist being used by reunion. Her connection to Rud's group seems to begin and probably end with Guesong and now that he is dead, at best she is a honorary member of the 9 dragons.


Yeah probably but what's the poiint of putting them in especially bitches like Shinra and Eunwha(Sp?). Madoka I just can't see where this girl is heading and why she wants this thing and I only believe she's there just to give us boobs(fanservice but shitty IMO the covers do fine) with no real plot relevance and she seems lame anyways still a bitch. Vera is just badass so her bitchy coldheartedness can be played off and Yuri is just badass.


Tempproxy said:


> Guesong was a little bitch and died like one. When Vera showed up and challenged him he should have told her to fuck of and proceed to *snap that bitch Madoka neck in half*. That way him and the others would have one less Vera lackey to worry about.


If he had done that and then died I'd be very happy. Vera seems to be like Yuri magically getting bitches to risk everything for her sake but Yuri obviously gets better help.


Raviene said:


> i cant believe im saying this but we need an Orihime like girl here... now before you say anything i HATE her as much as the next guy do but then i've come to realize why i hate her...she's always saying Ichigo this and Ichigo that ..................and maybe because she's stupid
> 
> or that Maya girl (or was it Aya)...whatever her name was but she was the girl who's always stalking that Nagi dude
> 
> but i dont think we can get a girl w/ a vanilla personality here to be quite honest... yeah i think the author is a womanhater and only sees them as objects having big boobies



Sadly I agree almot every girl in the thing is a bitch. A Orohime type girl would be alright to make the overall bitchyness of the other girls get offset. I don't know what he thinks but him hating women is very likely a possibility.


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 8, 2009)

Its so sad its hilarious, how pathetically revealing most of posts here are.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 8, 2009)

People now want Orihime type girls in this manhwa now because the girls in this  manhwa are to bitchy.

You guys amuse me .


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 8, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> People now want Orihime type girls in this manhwa now because the girls in this  manhwa are to bitchy.
> 
> You guys amuse me .



Nah they aren't this bitchy in the others i've read.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> People now want Orihime type girls in this manhwa now because the girls in this  manhwa are to bitchy.
> 
> You guys amuse me .



Orihime type girl can't be in this type of Manga...I don't see how can she fit.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> People now want Orihime type girls in this manhwa now because the girls in this  manhwa are to bitchy.
> 
> You guys amuse me .



I don't 

I like strong, bitchy women.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 8, 2009)

Law said:


> I don't
> 
> I like strong, bitchy women.



Bitchy strong women are great.

I can't believe somebody said  we may need an orihime type girl in this manhwa. Don't get me wrong I don't hate orihime.

But orihime, really guys, really.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread is now about how great Honse is.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 8, 2009)

Law said:


> I don't
> 
> I like strong, bitchy women.



Bitchy women need to be bitch slap once in awhile to lower their bitchyness. Hopefully Kangryong does that if not he fails as a main character.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 8, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This thread is now about how great Honse is.



The best character in Veritas.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 8, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *Bitchy strong women are great*.
> 
> I can't believe somebody said  we may need an orihime type girl in this manhwa. Don't get me wrong I don't hate orihime.
> 
> But orihime, really guys, really.



i like them as well but when they come in strong doses... you start to have that craving for the generic naive, stupid and big boobed manga girl w/ a personality that shines like the sun and strongly believes that it should rain cute lil puppies when everyone is having a breakfast at the beach

what im saying is...we need to have at least some versatility when it comes to the female characters here...i mean we don't even have that girl who always falls/slips in every corner...or a loud mouth girl who loves to eat...or that *girl who likes to grope other girls tits*... arrghh im getting mad just by thinking what this manga is missing (those big boobs need some )


----------



## Fenix (Aug 8, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This thread is now a dedicated countdown for Shinra's return.



Fixed

No need to thank me


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Orihime type girl can't be in this type of Manga...I don't see how can she fit.



she can play the original "get capture" type girl,  while the hero gets to save her.


it work for Bleach two Arcs in a row.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 9, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> she can play the original "get capture" type girl,  while the hero gets to save her.
> 
> 
> it *work* for Bleach two Arcs in a row.



 .....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 9, 2009)

wtf are u talkin people?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 9, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Fixed
> 
> No need to thank me



What? She should stay gone.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2009)

All the women seen so far are all evil.

wtf


----------



## martryn (Aug 9, 2009)

> What? She should stay gone.



I love Shinra....


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 9, 2009)

orihime? seriously?
She has to be one of the most pathetic characters in any manga

bitchy>pathetic


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> it work for Bleach two Arcs in a row.


It didn't work for Bleach, therefor we have people going berserk over the latest arc.


----------



## ChaochroX (Aug 10, 2009)

What this manga needs is a character like The Boss from MGS3. Badass but not a fucking cunt that stomps on LT's arm and gives Kangryong shit every chance they get. Orihime sucks but there is such a thing as middle ground.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> I love Shinra....



WTF? Whats with this Shinra love? She doesn't deserve it she uses guys and acts the most bitchy out of all of them. Vera at least has a reason but Shinra nah she's just being a bitch.


----------



## martryn (Aug 10, 2009)

> WTF? Whats with this Shinra love? She doesn't deserve it she uses guys and acts the most bitchy out of all of them. Vera at least has a reason but Shinra nah she's just being a bitch.



Mainly because I'm a fan of Jeeha, and would love the manga to end with Shinra as his bitch.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 10, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> WTF? Whats with this Shinra love? She doesn't deserve it she uses guys and acts the most bitchy out of all of them. Vera at least has a reason but Shinra nah she's just being a bitch.


lol what ???

you should never hate shinra...if anything you should pity her


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2009)

What's with these random Jeeha fans? He hasn't done anything! 

Wait until he actually fights before you become a fan.


----------



## martryn (Aug 10, 2009)

> What's with these random Jeeha fans? He hasn't done anything!



Fuck off.  He, years before the present day manga, fought and defeated three student council members in a row.  And since it is widely assumed the student council consists of the strongest students, this is quite the feat.  And, since at the time Rud wasn't on that same level, I can only assume that Jeeha is now the strongest mother fucker on the side that opposes the EVIL BITCH TRINITY.  

Not to mention I really want him to drag Shinra around on a leash.


----------



## ChaochroX (Aug 10, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol what ???
> 
> you should never hate shinra...if anything you should pity her



lol shut up dood. Anyway, shinra is a cunt. There's no two ways about it. There is nothing more I can say on the subject... she is a cunt.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 10, 2009)

Shinra totally rocks!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> Fuck off.  He, years before the present day manga, fought and defeated three student council members in a row.  And since it is widely assumed the student council consists of the strongest students, this is quite the feat.  And, since at the time Rud wasn't on that same level, I can only assume that Jeeha is now the strongest mother fucker on the side that opposes the EVIL BITCH TRINITY.
> 
> Not to mention I really want him to drag Shinra around on a leash.



Jeeha going to disappoint most of you guys. I see him dieing.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 11, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol what ???
> 
> you should never hate shinra...if anything you should pity her


 no I ain't pity no bitch.


ChaochroX said:


> lol shut up dood. Anyway, shinra is a cunt. There's no two ways about it. There is nothing more I can say on the subject... she is a cunt.


QFT she's worse than that.


PhlegmMaster said:


> Shinra totally rocks!


lulz anything good+Shinra= massive fail


martryn said:


> Fuck off.  He, years before the present day manga, fought and defeated three student council members in a row.  And since it is widely assumed the student council consists of the strongest students, this is quite the feat.  And, since at the time Rud wasn't on that same level, I can only assume that Jeeha is now the strongest mother fucker on the side that opposes the *EVIL BITCH TRINITY*.
> 
> Not to mention I really want him to drag Shinra around on a leash.


Reps just for that man. Jeeha is gonna beat the shit out of Shinra. She'll be crying that she ended with that fail of a man Guhoo.


Wuzzman said:


> Jeeha going to disappoint most of you guys. I see him dieing.



If he dies he's taking a few council members with him and putting Shinra in her place.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

> Jeeha going to disappoint most of you guys. I see him dieing.



Psh!  Rud's the more likely candidate.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 11, 2009)

lol how could you not pity her ??? from the way i see out of all the people in vears group who she couldnt give a rats ass about shinras pretty much at the bottom.

...and what makes it even sadder is that she seems to try the most to recieve her aproval


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 11, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol how could you not pity her ??? from the way i see out of all the people in vears group who she couldnt give a rats ass about shinras pretty much at the bottom.
> 
> ...and what makes it even sadder is that she seems to try the most to recieve her aproval



  She gets no respect because she's a Snake even Vera knows it why do you think Vera doesn't give two shits? 

I mean seriously when the first thing she did when Vera left is start a fight that busted up a building just because boyfriend wanted too. That bitch ain't trust worthy and she deserves no sympathy from anyone. I'm betting money Jeeha will either hand her an ass whipping in a official fight or Vera blows her to bits(or atleast part of her) because she does some stupid shit like that again Or Vera just kicks her off the council and she's all she did was for nothing. Either way she's gonna get whats coming to her but before that I wanna see how powerful she is.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> Fuck off.  He, years before the present day manga, fought and defeated three student council members in a row.  And since it is widely assumed the student council consists of the strongest students, this is quite the feat.  And, since at the time Rud wasn't on that same level, I can only assume that Jeeha is now the strongest mother fucker on the side that opposes the EVIL BITCH TRINITY.
> 
> Not to mention I really want him to drag Shinra around on a leash.



Point taken. I was actually referring to on panel actions. Regardless, I personally think he's a bit too short for me to actually take him seriously. J/K

However, I'm willing to bet money on Honse being the strongest on "The side that opposes the EVIL BITCH TRINITY" as you so blatantly put it.

At least, I certainly hope so.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

> However, I'm willing to bet money on Honse being the strongest on "The side that opposes the EVIL BITCH TRINITY" as you so blatantly put it.



Agreed.  I'm of the school of thought that Honse's days as a fighting member of the "good guys" isn't over.  I mean, if he's as badass as he's made out to be, something like destroyed channels or whatever it is will not be enough to put him down.  Many things can be rebuilt after they are destroyed.  And many things that are seemingly impossible to be rebuilt only seem that way because no one has done it before.  There's always a first.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Gecka said:


> All the women seen so far are all evil.
> 
> wtf


That's not how it is irl?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2009)

I think some people are just disappointed with no having Orihime's or Hinata's type of girls to enjoy a good fap in Veritas.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 11, 2009)

> Agreed. I'm of the school of thought that Honse's days as a fighting member of the "good guys" isn't over. I mean, if he's as badass as he's made out to be, something like destroyed channels or whatever it is will not be enough to put him down. Many things can be rebuilt after they are destroyed. And many things that are seemingly impossible to be rebuilt only seem that way because no one has done it before. There's always a first.


I think it must certainly be true, since Vera was dominating the school using nothing but freestyle, as in pure physical technique, no ki. If Honse ranked up at #3, I think he must also be very capable in combat even with no ki. An anticipate that even in his current state, there are some members of the student coucil he can take.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

So Honse, even without Ki, could take on Student Counsel members?

FUCKING WIN!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> She gets no respect because she's a Snake even Vera knows it why do you think Vera doesn't give two shits?
> 
> I mean seriously when the first thing she did when Vera left is start a fight that busted up a building just because boyfriend wanted too. That bitch ain't trust worthy and she deserves no sympathy from anyone. I'm betting money Jeeha will either hand her an ass whipping in a official fight or Vera blows her to bits(or atleast part of her) because she does some stupid shit like that again Or Vera just kicks her off the council and she's all she did was for nothing. Either way she's gonna get whats coming to her but before that I wanna see how powerful she is.



Shinra would beat Jeeha one. Two Vera at best well send Shinra to isolation training, Vera only feels obligated to kill under two pretexts and neither of which shinra is in the position to violate. Third she will never be kicked out of the council unless Rud beats Vera. 

Vera not bothering using her ki blast spam doesn't mean honse could technically do the same. For one ki powers everything, not just ki blast, so even if Vera doesn't blow people to bits she can at the very least use ki to do some basic techniques like dashing and concentrating ki on particular body parts. She has 30 years worth of ki inside her so she still hurts. Vs honse who is basically a regular human without any ki to manipulate so...


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I think some people are just disappointed with no having Orihime's or Hinata's type of girls to enjoy a good fap in Veritas.



You can fap to a bitch with big tits, the only difference is, you probably feel ashamed of it after wards. Your basically Guesong.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> You can fap to a bitch with big tits, the only difference is, you probably feel ashamed of it after wards. *Your basically Guesong.*



And we all know how that guy ended.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 11, 2009)

where can i read the RAWs? the mangahelpers version is faulty. and not in order.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha

Am I the only one who loves Madoka for her violent naivety and Shinra for being a snake?

Too Good.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2009)

This manhwa is like Tenjho Tenge+History's Strongest without most of the bullshit. The last few chaps were kinda lame though, but no doubt it will get back to the good shit soon enough. Honse has prolly been slowly rebuilding his channels the whole time or something. Or like other people have said, he's strong enough without Ki.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Jotun said:


> This manhwa is like Tenjho Tenge+History's Strongest without most of the bullshit. The last few chaps were kinda lame though, but no doubt it will get back to the good shit soon enough. Honse has prolly been slowly rebuilding his channels the whole time or something. Or like other people have said, he's strong enough without Ki.



Without ki honse is not strong. 

This manga is better then Tenjho Tenge and reminds me of why History Strongest is tier 2. Veritas by now is between tier 4 and 3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Without honse, ki is not strong.


fixed.



> This manga is better then Tenjho Tenge and reminds me of why History Strongest is tier 2. Veritas by now is between tier 4 and 3


what are these tiers and why is Veritas below HSD?


----------



## Midus (Aug 11, 2009)

Tiers are his lame way of ranking manga.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

tier 3 is naruto, bleach, one piece, tier 4 are the manga like air gear, tenjho tenge, rave, and fairy tale depending on your orientation. tier 2 is basically HSD, biomeat nector, Hajime no Ippo, etc. 

HSD has likable characters, IS a martial arts manga though loosely and has a much better overall plot. Vertias has zero likable characters, is not a martial arts manga, and has better story telling but overall medicore plot. The manga with likable characters > manga with none. I find myself liking the bad and good guys in HSD where in Veritas everyone is basically a bitch, an asshole, or a pussy I mean retard.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2009)

I would put Veritas higher than HSD and HnI is going down the shitter real fucking fast.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

so what is a tier 1 manga?





Jotun said:


> I would put Veritas higher than HSD and *HnI is going down the shitter real fucking fast*.



what, you mean before or after chapter 8 billion?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Tier one is full metal alchemist, hunter x hunter, claymore, and soul eater can go up there.

If Veritas had likable characters then maybe it can be compared to HSD. But I generally don't reward bad writing. Especially when the author does it on purpose. Also I never seen a HSD fight end due to a ki blast. Never. That is straight out of generic tier 4 manga 101 "how to get your manga popular FAST!!" school of thought. I'm sorry, but that should NEVER be considered an upper tier manga to anyone who doesn't have the sensibility of a 13 year old. I watched too much bad generic anime to be entertain by it. My head hurt from the facepalm I gave myself when I saw lightning tiger point at a tree and blow it to bits...so much for "learning the martial arts".


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2009)

So top tier manga can't have fights with ki blasts? D:



> what, you mean before or after chapter 8 billion?





Anyways this tier talk is bullshit for the most part. Should prolly keep it out of the veritas thread imo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 11, 2009)

Veritas does have likeable characters, pending on whether you like the characters in the series or not, whoever you may be, blah blah

Tiers, I see nothing wrong with it, even if some or most may or may not agree with it, not like it matters. 

Aside from that, still waiting to see something from Honse and Kang during or after their training session(s), even though it's good to take the focus off of them for awhile.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Jotun said:


> So top tier manga can't have fights with ki blasts? D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stand and ki blast..woot exciting


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

it wasn't a ki blast it was a vacuum wave...get it right n00b


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> it wasn't a ki blast it was a vacuum wave...get it right n00b



the vacuum of failure.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 11, 2009)

Lulz We're now talking tiers but we weren't even finish with Shinra but anyways Veritas is way better than Tier 3 it should be Tier two from your rankings.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> the vacuum of failure.







I see you don't like ki blasts that much do you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 11, 2009)

Disliking ki blasts?

They were in chapter one you know.

Honse is great


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Lulz We're now talking tiers but we weren't even finish with Shinra but anyways Veritas is way better than Tier 3 it should be Tier two from your rankings.



The story telling style is at tier 2. I don't know if the plot itself is tier 2 worthy. Then there is the bitch, asshole, retard complex every character seems to have....definitely a big ass minus. The bait and switch; "this is a manga about martial arts", 1 chapter later "no not really..." was a giant facepalm moment for me. If this was a martial arts manga with likable characters then I would be a fanboy. Right now its generic shounen with a slash of "oh we don't have good guys, I'm specialize" splashed in to make the kids who never grew out of the 15 emo phase happy. Saving grace is plausible plot that uses some pretty rare story telling devices. Also the art is excellent, but that doesn't affect my rating.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2009)

soul eater,fullmetal alchemist tier 1?

Hajime no Ippo tier 2!?!?!

come on wuzzman those must be your personal tiers.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 11, 2009)

Takakmaru could beat Sloth to death.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2009)

We're still talking about tiers.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo simply dipped in quality(even though it is still technically better then one piece or naruto for that matter), but forgetting everything past ippo vs gendo, Hajime no Ippo is a good ass read. Soul Eater is objective, but I think recent developments make it a good contender for tier 1 status, though I can live with people considering soul eater tier 2. Full Metal Alchemist however? Oh fucking please, that manga kicks ass on more ass and even more ass. It is simply a great manga, not just the top dog shounen, it is one of those very few manga that transcend the "oh its just manga for 13-17 year olds" to be something that can be enjoyed fully by adults and holds up to many top tier seinin.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

What is this tier system?  I'm not going back a page if all I'll see is retardation in action.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

I actually agree with Wuzzman about something.

Huh.. Didn't see that coming.

But yeah, FMA is a great manga. Certainly better than Veritas. (Although, it's been running a lot longer and has two anime seasons as well as a massive fanbase)


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I actually agree with Wuzzman about something.
> 
> Huh.. Didn't see that coming.
> 
> But yeah, FMA is a great manga. Certainly better than Veritas. (Although, it's been running a lot longer and has two anime seasons as well as a massive fanbase)



tier 3 is naruto, bleach, one piece, tier 4 are the manga like air gear, tenjho tenge, rave, and fairy tale depending on your orientation. tier 2 is basically HSD, biomeat nector, Hajime no Ippo, etc.

you can move bleach down a tier and fairy tale up a tier wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah Fullmetal is a good read but still  I don't find any of the characters likable I have the same problem with Soul Eater but that's my personal taste.

but you know I think is better stop this offtopic tier talk.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know about better than Veritas.  I highly value art in my mangas, and I most really don't hold a candle to Veritas' amazing quality of art.  

But, come to think of it, FMA does deliver some really EPIC moments.  Hmmm....  I guess it really is the best manga I'm currently reading.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 11, 2009)

FMA and Veritas are very different mangas.

Veritas is entirely centred about it's fights, in FMA fights are just something that happens as part of the plot.

Veritas is a supernatural martial arts school comic in an urban fantasy setting. FMA is an imperial era fantasy world setting.

FMA is more comical and darker.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

So? One Piece is about Pirates and Naruto is about Ninja's that doesn't mean one piece ain't better then naruto if only slightly.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 11, 2009)

Slighty? lol its way better than Naruto in almost every department and it actually gives us fanservice somewhat. I never HSD or or HnI or Soul eater so I can't comment on that but wher's Claymore in all this? Yeah FMA totally outclasses your tier 3 it should be in tier 0.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

> Slighty? lol its way better than Naruto in almost every department



I would disagree.  Though One Piece is a great manga, and I enjoy reading it, at times it suffers GREATLY.  I guess a lot of it is how much you buy into the retardation of a magical tree that produces individually unique fruit bestowing those who eat it with the ability to not understand how the laws of physics work.  

And being the one guy amongst ten friends that casually watch anime and read manga that follows One Piece, I can tell you that it's not for everyone.  To put it nicely, it's too stupid for a bunch of twenty somethings to get into.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

Vinland Saga and Berserk are first tier any body who disagree's can fuck off and die 

oh yeah, and nobody answered my question from a few pages back: *Do Korean comics ever get animated?*


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 11, 2009)

Then what's Naruto?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Then what's Naruto?



Tier: OMG this shit should have ended 2 years ago!

Bleach is in it's own league...i don't think i've ever read a manga so pretty thats boring and pointless for 97% of its run.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Tier: OMG this shit should have ended 2 years ago!
> 
> Bleach is in it's own league...i don't think i've ever read a manga so pretty thats boring and pointless for 97% of its run.



Boobs>story is BLEACH's motto and its does pretty well at that. Fairy Tail kinda tries to follow that motto but can't get it right.


----------



## hehey (Aug 12, 2009)

whats with these crazy tiers, Claymore is Tier 1 but Hajimme no Ippo is tier 2?, clearly a flawed system.


Wuzzman said:


> The bait and switch; "this is a manga about martial arts", 1 chapter later "no not really..." was a giant facepalm moment for me.


Bullcrap, we saw Lightning Tiger blow up a tree with a lightning bolt and then talk about some elemental energy garbage on the very 1st chapter, there's no way anybody could have expected a real martial arts series after that.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 12, 2009)

HSD as in Histories strongest disciple?


It's pretty good but im confused as to where this arc is going..the tournament arc was epic.


Tier 1 or whatever...Baki...berserk...fma...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 12, 2009)

hehey said:


> whats with these crazy tiers, Claymore is Tier 1 but Hajimme no Ippo is tier 2?, *clearly a flawed system*.



Have you read Claymore? That has to be one of the best mangas to date, It has almost everything a good manga needs and wants. Yagi can give you the whole plot and still make the story interesting eventhough you can almost predict whats gonna happen next. Not only that but he basically explained where Yoma came from brought, in a bigger verse and introduced new beings and still has IMO like 50-70 more chapters left until the series ends. When your writing is that good Tier 1 can't even contain it it should be in Tier zero.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Vinland Saga and Berserk are first tier any body who disagree's can fuck off and die
> 
> oh yeah, and nobody answered my question from a few pages back: *Do Korean comics ever get animated?*



I put shounen and seinin in different tiers.

hehey I don't wish to read the first 2 chapters of veritas again to verify so I'm going to take your word for it. All I know is that I went from "this is going to be an epic martial arts korean manga where can it go wrong!?!?" to "wtf did he just blow up a tree by waving his hands at it!?!?!?! this.is. buuuuuuuulllllllllllshit!!"

Naruto should have ended in part 1.

Yagi has provided me with the most  moments in shounen.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I put shounen and seinin in different tiers.
> 
> hehey I don't wish to read the first 2 chapters of veritas again to verify so I'm going to take your word for it. All I know is that I went from *"this is going to be an epic martial arts korean manga where can it go wrong!?!?" to "wtf did he just blow up a tree by waving his hands at it!?!?!?! this.is. buuuuuuuulllllllllllshit!!"*
> 
> ...



But you still read it ...maso?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2009)

For...fuck's sake, can we move this to the library floor 2 thread?  I keep seeing this thread active expecting anything related to Veritas.  Even wankers fapping it over annoying bitches, but this?  The hell, man...


----------



## hehey (Aug 12, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Have you read Claymore? That has to be one of the best mangas to date, It has almost everything a good manga needs and wants. Yagi can give you the whole plot and still make the story interesting eventhough you can almost predict whats gonna happen next. Not only that but he basically explained where Yoma came from brought, in a bigger verse and introduced new beings and still has IMO like 50-70 more chapters left until the series ends. When your writing is that good Tier 1 can't even contain it it should be in Tier zero.



Ive read claymore, and its great, but i don't think its better than Hajime no Ippo, or on par with Full Metal Alchemist or Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> For...fuck's sake, can we move this to the library floor 2 thread?  I keep seeing this thread active expecting anything related to Veritas.  Even wankers fapping it over annoying bitches, but this?  The hell, man...



No new scans or raws. Welcome to manga in on permanent hiatus land.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2009)

hehey said:


> Ive read claymore, and its great, but i don't think its better than Hajime no Ippo, or on par with Full Metal Alchemist or Hunter X Hunter.



Ive read Hajime no Ippo(also I was a fanboy of that manga) and I think Claymore its better......

This is why tiers sucks .


----------



## Berry (Aug 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> For...fuck's sake, can we move this to the library floor 2 thread?  I keep seeing this thread active expecting anything related to Veritas.  Even wankers fapping it over annoying bitches, but this?  The hell, man...



Blame Wuzzman 



I've found some decent Veritas art. 





I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2009)

Find some Gu Honse art and I'll repay you in the future, more than likely when I'm unsealed


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2009)

Guesongs role in the manga was too small... It's not that long since he was introduced...Kinda like a waste of character... meh...

I would like some Fire Dragon art, if anyone has something... Will rep(why is that so important again?)


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for fire dragon to do so something. god he reminds of the time i spent watching bad anime when all the "strong" guys was pointy nosed pretty boys.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2009)

Examples?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

gundum wing.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> For...fuck's sake, can we move this to the library floor 2 thread?  I keep seeing this thread active expecting anything related to Veritas.  Even wankers fapping it over annoying bitches, but this?  The hell, man...



Unless you can provide Raws and spoilers then we can't do much but seriously where are the spoilers?

We do randomly talk about the bitches though.

@Wuzzman don't expect shit from Fire dragon I'm betting money they ambushed LT or he had the classic "Mysterious illness" or he just isn't dead. Fire just looks like he's gonna die saying he loved Yuri(explains why he's devoted to her) with Yuri just blowing him off because you know the fems in this joint are bitches. If Fire dragon actually serves more of a purpose then helping MC gain his abilities and sucking Yuri's pussy then he either betrays Yuri for more sinister purposes or turns out to be a good guy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2009)

Fire Dragon: I can stay in  a hut with you.. or go where the bitches are...I choose the bitches. Sorry LT, you see that none-existing ass on Yuri? Thats good shit. 

I think your right about Fire Dragon loving Yuri. However he isn't dumb enough to show it and is personally happy with pretending like he gets any real benefit from fulfilling Yuri goals. though being the what highest ranking member introduced in the manga so far does give him a pretty foot stoll to stand on, on one hand Fire dragon is totally reunion golden boy and on another had he may honestly think something good will happen when Yuri becomes god. Fire dragon will be on the winning side regardless. I see Yuri vs reunion. 

Yuri killing LT seems to be the case, I don't see fire dragon coming within 10 miles of LT and even if he did he probably wouldn't personally fight him or participate. but the whole LT maybe alive is too much of a plot device for this manga to pass up so....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2009)

he probably just lost the arm in a fight.

They never said what happened to Yuri did they?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 13, 2009)

She's out actually doing shit unlike certain characters we know.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> he probably just lost the arm in a fight.
> 
> They never said what happened to Yuri did they?



I couldn't sworn they implied in the manhwa that she was in a state which they couldn't figure out how to release her from. 



But we all know she's going to come back and rape some kiddies.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 13, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *I couldn't sworn they implied in the manhwa that she was in a state which they couldn't figure out how to release her from. *
> 
> 
> But we all know she's going to come back and rape some kiddies.



Yes your right, I think the conversation took place when Vera went to the Ki center...............not really sure.


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2009)

That Guesong art is really good.

Where'd you find that Berry?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

> he probably just lost the arm in a fight.
> 
> They never said what happened to Yuri did they?


If he lost his arm in a fight wouldn't that make him as good as dead seeing as he has to divide positive and negative between each arm.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 13, 2009)

LT will come back,


*Spoiler*: __ 



FD actually saw him again


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 14, 2009)

Say Berry,  who is that girl in your sig and avatar?


----------



## Berry (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> That Guesong art is really good.
> 
> Where'd you find that Berry?



From Danbooru 



x_danny_x said:


> Say Berry,  who is that girl in your sig and avatar?



Solar's right...

It was Robin from OP.


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't get it.  The raws are out, right?  Floating around the internet?  And usually it doesn't take more than a few days or some shit to translate and release a scan, right?  What the fuck is taking the crew so long?  I mean, I would fucking work my ass off if I knew how to do this shit, but I don't even have Photobucket on this computer, nor do I have any talent with it, nor do I speak a lick of Korean.  

*hmph*

I hate to impatient or ungrateful, but fuck...  I thought that surely, if Naruto and Bleach raws could appear, and a decent scan be released within 24 hours or so, that if the fucking raws were already floating around the internet....

Fuck you, GUYS!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

You mean Photoshop, Martyn 

If you want, I can supply you with a link to download.

Never mind about that


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

should be out tomorrow Marty.. Stop being so impatient or spaZ will come.


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

> should be out tomorrow Marty.. Stop being so impatient or spaZ will come.



I'm just saying... if the raws are already out there, would be nice to have like two chapters a week or something.  At this rate we'll not catch up to the series until it's done.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

I completely agree with you. However, helz0ne has made it pretty clear that they will be releasing one chapter per week. I have no idea why. I suppose it's because they're working on three other manga at the same time. 

Might as well thank them for their work I suppose. It'd be nice to get 2 chapters a week, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. They consider Veritas a luxury seeing as it's so far ahead and they have RAW's.


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

> I completely agree with you. However, helz0ne has made it pretty clear that they will be releasing one chapter per week. I have no idea why. I suppose it's because they're working on three other manga at the same time.
> 
> Might as well thank them for their work I suppose. It'd be nice to get 2 chapters a week, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. They consider Veritas a luxury seeing as it's so far ahead and they have RAW's.



Fucking elitist bastards!  I'll fucking kill them all!


----------



## kumabear (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I completely agree with you. However, helz0ne has made it pretty clear that they will be releasing one chapter per week. I have no idea why. I suppose it's because they're working on three other manga at the same time.
> 
> Might as well thank them for their work I suppose. It'd be nice to get 2 chapters a week, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. They consider Veritas a luxury seeing as it's so far ahead and they have RAW's.



lol fuck them fools.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 14, 2009)

In the end they can just go ''fuck you all and stick with this shit'' :=)

Anyway it's not that bad, its not like we have to wait several months for one chapter to be released... like so many others..<_<


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 14, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> *In the end they can just go ''fuck you all *and stick with this shit'' :=)
> 
> Anyway it's not that bad, its not like we have to wait several months for one chapter to be released... like so many others..<_<



yeah, that's exactly what they're going to do if they see posts like above. So please stop complaining, we'll get the chapter sooner or later.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 14, 2009)

I think they're used to it... You start translating/cleaning manga, then you should be prepared to deal with people complaining without feeling butthurt...:=)


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You mean Photoshop, Martyn
> 
> If you want, I can supply you with a link to download.
> 
> Never mind about that


could you supply me with an keygen ???? 

...i didnt read the whole post


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend to go for the raws in this moment...next chapters are heavy text.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2009)

Well that was a stupid way to go.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

> You mean Photoshop, Martyn



Yeah, what the fuck ever.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

For everyone who ever wonder what Veritas means Veritas=Truth,what's the real truth huh?


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

You've got a point.  It doesn't make sense for a group to keep releasing scans of popular manga when three or four or more other groups are doing it.  I mean, focus on some new stuff and get your name established for other projects.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> For everyone who ever wonder what Veritas means Veritas=Truth,what's the real truth huh?


 
I found that out last week


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah,it's such a cool title


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

Dudes, that's basic Latin.  Shit, man.  Didn't you guys read my 2006ish thread _martryn Teaches Latin_?


----------



## Raviene (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas is like one of the most famous latin words along w/ that qoute vi- uhmm i forgot but its translated as _i came i saw i conquered _ or sum shit like that


----------



## Goodfellow (Aug 15, 2009)

Raviene said:


> veritas is like one of the most famous latin words along w/ that qoute vi- uhmm i forgot but its translated as _i came i saw i conquered _ or sum shit like that



Veni veci vedi you mean?


----------



## Raviene (Aug 15, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Veni veci vedi you mean?



yup this one...and to be more precise its Veni Vidi Vici (googled it heh)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

next chap FD rampages


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL, Vera and Earth Beast are sneaking around big bad Fire Dragon's back like a couple of rats, i guess you cant expect everyone with a badass nickname in this manga to be badass... or have pride, Earth Beast should be called Earth Worm instead.

Musketgiggity got his hands on volume 9, I WANT IN UPLOADED ONLINE NOW!!!!!


----------



## Sajin (Aug 15, 2009)

Just read the latest chapter. I'm wondering who the 3 people who could beat Guesong were (according to Honse). One of them is self explanatory, but the rest... If it's Guhoo and Rud, then it means Jeeha isn't really that tough compared to them.

And yes, when will the goddamn volume 9 be uploaded =/


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

Sajin Komamura said:


> If it's Guhoo and Rud, then it means Jeeha isn't really that tough compared to them.



Guhoo only became a level 9 around the time Gangryong got to the school, remember he took the test in front of them (when he fought the robot), and finished absorbing the ki he got from becoming level 9 right before fighting Rud. Hes definitely not one of them.


----------



## Sajin (Aug 15, 2009)

hehey said:


> Guhoo only became a level 9 around the time Gangryong got to the school, remember he took the test in front of them (when he fought the robot), and finished absorbing the ki he got from becoming level 9 right before fighting Rud. Hes definitely not one of them.



Hasn't he fought Anichella before that? Because if he did, he couldn't possibly be that weak. And I'm pretty sure it was mentioned later that Guhoo is level 11. 

I also remember reading about level 9 and being confused about this though, so I guess I may be wrong. If someone could clarify that for me I'd be grateful.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

Sajin Komamura said:


> Just read the latest chapter. I'm wondering who the 3 people who could beat Guesong were (according to Honse)



Hayato,Paul , Mummy Freak or Yu(his sister)


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

Sajin Komamura said:


> Hasn't he fought Anichella before that? Because if he did, he couldn't possibly be that weak. And I'm pretty sure it was mentioned later that Guhoo is level 11.
> 
> I also remember reading about level 9 and being confused about this though, so I guess I may be wrong. If someone could clarify that for me I'd be grateful.


hes level 9
Hahahahahaha.
top right panel

he beat Anichella 1 year ago, there's no telling if she was level 9 back then or if anyone was, Rud wasn't even level 9 back then (he was a nobody).


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

i've got some good news:


*Spoiler*: __ 



from some sources, a friend of me told me from the helzone forums that

At that time when Anichella VS Guhoo, Principal Yuri (vera's older sis) helped Guhoo(nobody know that except Guhoo) and paralyzed Anichella with her power.

so that Guhoo could kill Anichella


and  Honse succeed to revive his Ki channel for last 4 years,
then he finally chellenge to Vera.

also in Korea they  have around 75 chaps


----------



## Sajin (Aug 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i've got some good news:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honse fighting again is 

And damn I probably want Guhoo to die more than any other character. Seriously Anichella seemed more likeable than like all the other female characters we have.


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i've got some good news:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Bullshit, Honse lost his ki 1 year ago, where he get these extra 3 years to revive his ki from??


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 15, 2009)

That wasnt a year ago dude

The flash back was 3/4 years ago


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

^^Guesong was locked up in Isolation for 1 year, cause of the honse beating being blamed on him. So the flashback was from 1 year before.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 15, 2009)

Guesong bro  noooo


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 15, 2009)

lol and who was it that said that there were many people in the student council that could beat guesong ???




Sajin Komamura said:


> Hasn't he fought Anichella before that? Because if he did, he couldn't possibly be that weak. And I'm pretty sure it was mentioned later that Guhoo is level 11.
> 
> I also remember reading about level 9 and being confused about this though, so I guess I may be wrong. If someone could clarify that for me I'd be grateful.


lol guhoo's top tier no doubt but compared to all the others he like a lowly peasant



hehey said:


> ^^Guesong was locked up in Isolation for 1 year, cause of the honse beating being blamed on him. So the flashback was from 1 year before.


 guesong didnt go to iso until 2 or 3 years after honse closed his ki chanels because with madaoka and vera being the manipulitive bitches they are decided *vear more so then the other* decided to set him up before they threw him away.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally this chapter already confirm Guesong > Madoka so the Guesong haters can shut up.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Finally this chapter already confirm Guesong > Madoka so the Guesong haters can shut up.


lol people said guesong < madoka ??? lmao it was so obvious that he was playing around with her the whole time


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> guesong didnt go to iso until 2 or 3 years after honse closed his ki chanels because with madaoka and vera being the manipulitive bitches they are decided *vear more so then the other* decided to set him up before they threw him away.



what in the blue blazes?, you think they waited 3 years before blaming honse's beating on Guesong?? That doesn't make any sense.

look here, this is honse before he got his ki sealed
There's a reason farmers feed cattle corn

does he look like hes 4 or 3 years younger??, hes 18 now, so hed be 14 or 15 then, it wouldnt make sense.

Its because that flashback happens a year before current storyline, when he was 17, he gets maimed a little after the scene above after Anichella dies, then Guesong takes the fall and goes away for a year, he gets released and gets killed a few weeks later, and here we are now.

Honse got his ki sealed 1 year ago.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 15, 2009)

47 wasn't bad. That was kinda mean at the end though. "I have a copy of vol 9 and it's awesome... etc" Don't tease us man!! Upload it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder who the top three are, now that apparently you really can quantify them.  

I know Vera is at the top of the pack, but what about this new fella that was all paralyzed in this chapter, what's his face.  Hayato.  

How many of the Student Council haven't we seen yet?



> does he look like hes 4 or 3 years younger??, hes 18 now, so hed be 14 or 15 then, it wouldnt make sense.



It's a manga.  None of the characters look their ages.  What sort of Korean school only allows chicks in that have fucking DDD cup boobies?  IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> It's a manga.  None of the characters look their ages.  What sort of Korean school only allows chicks in that have fucking DDD cup boobies?  IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!



You think honse lost his ki 4 years ago and that it took 3 years for them to decide to punish Guesong for it??, 

You realize that would also mean that Vera couldnt use ki for t leats 3 years right, since she had just temporarily lost it cause of lightning Tiger before Honse got maimed and still was helpless cause she couldn't use it when they blamed Guesong for it, right. Vera went 3 years without ki??

None of this makes sense, you what does?, Honse had his ki shattered 1 year ago, cause its how it happened.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

> You think honse lost his ki 4 years ago and that it took 3 years for them to decide to punish Guesong for it??,
> 
> You realize that would also mean that Vera couldnt use ki for 3 years right, since she had just temporarily lost it cause of lightning Tiger before Honse got maimed and still was helpless cause she couldn't use it when they blamed Guesong for it, right. For 3 years Vera was president with no ki whatsoever, bull crap.
> 
> None of this makes sense, you what does?, Honse had his ki shattered 1 year ago, cause its how it happened.



I had the same time line problems myself about a month or two ago, but the nice members of this thread kindly explained it to me.  I'm hoping they'll come back and do the same for you.


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

It is obvious that the events of Madoka's flashbacks happened at around the same time of each other, including Honse's maming. And it took place a year before, you know this cause the flashback ended with her beating Guesong, and after that he was put in Isolation for a year, he was released sometime very close to the current manga timeline.

So, it is clear that Honse lost hit ki a year before the current manga timeline.

Whoever these nice members are that convinced you otherwise are some piece of work.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL hehey take it easy also you are wrong reread again.

Link removed


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

wow...... i must look like an asshole right now, yeah... so i re-read, and came across this page where Madoka says he inured her 2 years before (with the whole vera helpless rape thing), wow, i guess i missed that line the first time...
*Uzumaki MAGIC*
funny how everyone looked the same when they were 14....

sorry?

Edit: dammit, dint see your post there Oxvial...


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn, and I had just reread a few chapters looking for that same scene.  

But it's no biggie.  I had the same confusion not too long ago.  The time line and the flashbacks were hard for me to place and it forced me to go back and pretty much reread the entire series.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2009)

Well with Madoka's fanservice on that page is easy to get distracted .


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

So, you guys think Lightning Tiger had his way with Vera when she was 14 after he kicked her ass??


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

Well... Guesong wasn't her first....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2009)

Of course he did. Rape via Lightning Brand.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2009)

perhaps she kissed him and he rejected her for being jailbait.

And she becomes the depressed Vera that we know.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

> perhaps she kissed him and he rejected her for being jailbait.
> 
> And she becomes the depressed Vera that we know.



Strongest theory.


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2009)

Gung so was gay.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> perhaps she kissed him and he rejected her for being jailbait.
> 
> And she becomes the depressed Vera that we know.



She needs another lightning fist orgasm to loosen her up.

And Kang is the prefect man for the job.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 15, 2009)

i heard someone said they had Volume 9 RAW,  was that person trolling or what?  if so why hasnt he gave the link?


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2009)

theres no link, but the head guy of Helz0ne said he got an actual copy (like, in print, not pc).


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2009)

WHAT the fuck is goin on in this story. I don't get the whole Elder, Vera, Hayato shit. 

What is the reason for these upperclassmen wanting to control the student councel and shit. I love this manga but i'm almost detached from some of the story. Like that scene with Rud looking pissed at Vera . 

And I coulda sworn Guesong beat Honses ass on some bullshit awhiles back but now Honse is crying over him....

Guesong really died for some lazy Pussy?


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

I really wish we could put together some sort of timeline/storyline project where things like that are explained.


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

The fact that its only 47 chapters in and we need some of those charts or timelines so people can keep up or keep track of everything says a lot about Veritas, for such a basic story this is some complicated shit right here.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I don't think it'd be complicated if we didn't have to piece together things that happened bit by bit.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

hehey said:


> The fact that its only 47 chapters in and we need some of those charts or timelines so people can keep up or keep track of everything says a lot about Veritas, for such a basic story this is some complicated shit right here.



More like poorly written.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2009)

Havoc said:


> More like poorly written.



i agree. It seems more tho that dude just forgot its a manga/manwha(?) and some shit just needs to be strung together instead of tiny panels lost amongst overshadowing awesome fights and huge explanations of fighting styles.

If he can piece shit together better I'd be happy. Cause I seriously feel like i gotta re read damn near half this manga to under the point of this student body politics.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm assumed that a lot of it will be explained later on when it's important to understand it.


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Cause I seriously feel like i gotta re read damn near half this manga to under the point of this student body politics.



is that it?, Council controls school, only strong level 9's can be in council. There are 2 sides (reunion & traditional), which ever side has more guys in the council controls the school (more voters for their side), its pretty strait forward. Its just a battle for seats in the council.

That's one of the easy things to understand.

Most other stuff that's been happening is purely personal and has little to do with school politics.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

I personally have trouble understanding the entire Heaven's Riches faction shit.  Like, what Vera's ultimate goal is.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

47 chapters in and people already having trouble keeping up with the story.

 I suggest that some of y'all reread the story carefully and not skip any pages because it's pretty straight foward if you do that.


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Summarize it for us if its so straight forward


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> ^ Summarize it for us if its so straight forward



I'm not summarizing shit, go reread it if you don't understand it.

I did, it's not an hard thing to do.


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

Veras ultimate goal is just about the only thing i don't understand.

The faction shit is pretty strait forward though i think, what i got out of it is this. The factions are pretty much a bunch of different clans with secret arts that are servant to The Heavens rich Strength people, they have served heavens rich strength for generations, these include the 5 elemental people (heavens five paths) lightning, fire, water, and 2 others, who serve  Heavens Rich Strengh cause it saved their asses generations ago. Anyway, Yuri succeeds the heavens rich strengh, and being leader of the whole thing decides to use the power in her disposal to form reunion, which would create artificial ki and gather more secrete arts, so that she could use these to get power and rule nature/the world (shes a pretty strait forward evil person trying to take over the world).
 Anyway, Heavenly five paths are supposed to serve Heaven Rich's strength, but 3 of them (LT,  LS, & 3rd guy) go like "Yuri, this is some evil Bullshit your doing, were going to stop you" and they break apart from Heavens riches to fight Yuri and Reunion, Fire Dragon joins Yuri, and Elder Wood is torn and cant even choose a side (so does nothing). 
While that shit is going on, Most of those other clans with secrete art that serve heavens rich strength (the heavens rich  factions) are also thinking "this is some bullshit", they had enough of Yuri and of Reunion and whatever the hell their planning with all these secret arts, so they disappear and go of the radar. 

^^The heavens rich factions disappearing is no big deal to Yuri or Reunion cause they don't need them and cause their not really in their way like Lightning Tiger and the  other 2 path guys are.

Later on something happens to Yuri, cause fire dragon said before that shes in some kind of condition, probably something Lightning Tiger did something to her (member he was the only guy who could beat her apparently). Anyway, since the leader of Heavens Rich Strengh is out of commission, the leadership of it and Reunion is unstable. Vera wants to become the new successor to heavens rich strength, but she and her supporters are being opposed by those who still support Yuri like Fire Dragon. So right now Reunion is having a power struggle.

Vera is probably not going to get her way the way things are, so she is trying to track down the leaders of the heavens rich factions who disappeared, hoping to convince them to come back and join her side, and with their support become the new successor to Heavens rich strength and get control of everything. Fire Dragon is trying to prevent this from happening cause he wants Yuri to still be in control.

And that is my analysis/explanation from what we got's so far, i could be wrong (other stuff could be revealed later that sais im wrong), but i think this is whats going down, but im not claiming that my analysis is perfect.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone possibly have a link to the raws for volume 9?


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> Anyone possibly have a link to the raws for volume 9?


Its going to take a while, i remember it took 2 to 3 months for volume 8 to get online after it came out. It could be  different for volume 9, but i doubt it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

> Its going to take a while, i remember it took 2 to 3 months for volume 8 to get online after it came out. It could be different for volume 9, but i doubt it.



Fuck, seriously?


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> Fuck, seriously?


Yeah, we knew it was out cause the cover pic was online, like the cover pic for vol 9 is online now, but it took forever for the whole volume to get online.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

hehey said:


> Its going to take a while, i remember it took 2 to 3 months for volume 8 to get online after it came out. It could be  different for volume 9, but i doubt it.



I thought somebody at helz0ne had an copy of vol 9 already, so maybe they'll put it online soon, unless they just want to keep it for themselves.


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I thought somebody at helz0ne had an copy of vol 9 already, so maybe they'll put it online soon, unless they just want to keep it for themselves.



They had a copy of volume 8 soon after it came out too (i think they buy their own volumes strait from korea themselves), but it still took it forever to get online.

though maybe Musketgiggity will have mercy on us this time, we can hope.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, while I wait...

There are 12 members of student council, right?  Can we get a list of those?  Or at least of the ones we know about. 

1.  Vera
2.  Shinra
3.  Guhoo
4.  Rud
5.  Jeeha
6.  Madoka
7.  Hayato, I guess
8.  Paul, wherever he is
9.  ...chick in the knee highs?  Yuhwa?
10. 
11. 
12. 

Did I get that right?  Did I miss any?  From the raws I've looked at there looks like there's a chick in a cowboy hat and some fucked up looking guy, but I don't know who they are.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

hehey said:


> They had copy of volume 8 soon after it came out too (i think they buy their own volumes), but it still took it forever to get online.



Well, damn them motherfuckers.


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> W
> 1.  Vera
> 2.  Shinra
> 3.  Guhoo
> ...



well, for one, there are only 11 seats (Paul was _trying_ to get another one), and Guesong was one of them, but hes dead, so.... 10 seats filled at this point.

i think that fucked up mummy dude is the only council guy left to be revealed.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, ok.  Eleven seats.  And I thought Paul was on the council.  Or is he, but he just thought there should be a 12th seat?


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> Oh, ok.  Eleven seats.  And I thought Paul was on the council.  Or is he, but he just thought there should be a 12th seat?


hes in the council, he told Rud & Jeeha through Honse through Madoka that he could get them a 12th seat if Rud  & Jeeha could win 5 of the current 11.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

> hes in the council, he told Rud & Jeeha through Honse through Madoka that he could get a 12th seat if he could win 5 of the current 11.
> __________________



Whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 16, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> 47 chapters in and people already having trouble keeping up with the story.
> 
> I suggest that some of y'all reread the story carefully and not skip any pages because it's pretty straight foward if you do that.


agreed +reps




Vault said:


> ^ Summarize it for us if its so straight forward


this is a story full of stuck up evil bitches, retards, and assholes who are all out for either revenge, glory,or justices.


...and gangryong is just there...to fight and find this whole new world he's been desperately searching for lol.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^^^^ I thought Gang was just one of the retards.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Gang is a retard.  The only non-retard is Jeeha as he's the only one that's laid back and just wants to fuck his bitch.  He doesn't seem like he's out for anything otherwise.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

So.... how big is the chance that Lightning Tiger is still alive ?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

> 47 chapters in and people already having trouble keeping up with the story.
> 
> I suggest that some of y'all reread the story carefully and not skip any pages because it's pretty straight foward if you do that.


I think the main problem ( for me anyway) is that people read up on the series too fast. When I started reading it 40 chapters were available. When you're reading them one after another it's hard to avoid missing certain things.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> So.... how big is the chance that Lightning Tiger is still alive ?






*Spoiler*: __ 



he is alive


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, let's hope he is cause he's awesome.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 16, 2009)

damn,  Honse took it bad when he saw the body of Guensong lifeless like that.      removing and putting back the mask.  i wonder if they had a closer friendship in the past.

with that said, i hope writer has plans of some of these bitches getting the axe!  hopefully Veras is in the cards.   

if Lightning Tiger is alive, it would be nice to see her get defeated again and killed


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 16, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he is alive



Um, what? He is? @__@

Looking forward to the new raws whenever they may come


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 16, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> ^^^^^^ I thought Gang was just one of the retards.


well yeah gang is one of the retards. *a fight loving one.* 

but he isnt like guys like rud, honse, and guesong. thats why i always figured that his role in the story was to just kickass and remind eveyone why they strated martial arts in the first place


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he is alive





Did you get this info from vol 9.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2009)

HAAAAAAAATE VERA!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> HAAAAAAAATE VERA!



I LOOOOOOOVE VERA!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2009)

oh hey look, _another_ douchebag has been introduced


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 16, 2009)

So much interest for this Tenjou Tenge clone?!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 16, 2009)

this is blasphemy


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2009)

Devilguy said:


> So much interest for this Tenjou Tenge clone?!



Yeah I love how cute the Aya ripoff is ..huu wait a minute.


----------



## Calm (Aug 16, 2009)

I started to read the manga and its kinda weak to be honest...and i'll say _*why*_, not because i troll on NF.

- *No backstory/personality of characters*: thorughout the manga there is no real back story to the character (if you count Rud's "background" of Feline Claws then...). Gangryong is always angry and wants to get strong, yet the writers fail to say _why_ he desires to be stronger. To protect someone?Was he weak academically? Murdered parents?
  Personally, i would like to see more of a Naruto-esque family bond can of description. Now i _do_ understand in chapter 35 that the characters were closer before the creation of artificial ki but more depth could be added to the characters, instead of:

"_Imma beat da crap ou of you !!!111!1!"(Enough with the short temper!_)
 OR "_Im so pretty and too cool and too strong to mess up my hair, but i'll make a small effort to prove to you how good i am_"( Too arrogant and pompous)

So basically 2 extreme personalities (with the exception of Rud and Jeeha calm patient attitude) or short temper and arrogance.

- *No life beyond campus*: Aside from the time when Honse and Gangryong were out 'hunting' for women and Gangryong with Madoka at some hilltop...I can say it kinda boring. Fights in that 'Danger Room' or in Gangryongs room...and other parts of the campus. Instead of good and bad guy _going_ to the school for a fight why not fight in a forest/swamp/mountain side for example? 
 Imagine Naruto fights only in Konoha! Thats one never ending bill of reconstruction. Lets see how characters react in foggy/dry/wet/ low oxygen environments...

- *No life beyond training*. What makes Naruto/Bleach so interesting is that the characters had thing beyond life and death situations( "What does Kakashi's mouth look like?"). I have yet to read a chapter that makes me "LOL!!1!" due to the serious sunny (yet too serious) environment. And yeah i get that the whole Honse/Gangryong smacking each other from time to time is suppose to be "funny" 

Best part of the manga is teh girls...ah such well drawn bodies

but like i said *im not here to trash the manga*, but to _learn_ if anyone has a similiar view of the manga. I will continue to read the manga in hopes of changes but only time will tell...


----------



## Raviene (Aug 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Yeah I love how cute the *Aya ripoff* is ..huu wait a minute.



to be honest w/ you i wish there was an Aya ripoff here...not just physical wise but also character wise



Devilguy said:


> So much interest for this Tenjou Tenge clone?!



...and yeah Tenjou Tenge and Veritas have nothing in common...c'mon man Veritas has no sex scene ............and im mad that it doesn't have one


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

As said above, we have no real backstory on our characters, besides what has been shown in flashbacks, even then, that's not much, even though it's a bit, blah blah. 

Aside from Kang and Honse going out to find dates, and Kang hanging out with Madoka for a bit, outside of Honse helping Gangryong train during the recent chapters. Needs more, aside from the Rud/Guhoo fight that took place outside of the Battle Room 

And Lightning Tiger sodomizing everyone that had come near him during his revolt against Reunion, aside from Vera damaging him just a tinch 

Aside from Bleach (barely read it), Naruto is interesting, until it has started to get like Fairy Tail, too obvious, mainly as to who the winner is going to be during the major fights during the arcs within the series.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2009)

It's still only 47 chapters into the story, that could go on for awhile... I wouldn't be so hasty to judge everything yet... but it has its problems, but like others have said before, the plot isn't really whats meant to be appealing here... Well at least I think it's not... If you read it for the plot and you're not feeling satisfied, then at least enjoy it for the battles, art and characters...

As for bleach...are you shitting me?
Have you even read it these last 2-3 years? It's complete garbage now...

As for Naruto I think it has it's problems....Personally I feel it's mostly been average since part 1 ended...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2009)

Calm said:


> I started to read the manga and its kinda weak to be honest...and i'll say _*why*_, not because i troll on NF.







Calm said:


> - *No life beyond training*. *What makes Naruto/Bleach so interesting*



 ........


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

You can't really say this manga isn't any good if you're going to relate it to "good" mangas like Naruto and Bleach.  I mean, you can kinda see how that's a retarded concept.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 16, 2009)

Calm said:


> - *No life beyond training*. *What makes Naruto/Bleach so interesting is that the characters had thing beyond life and death situations( "What does Kakashi's mouth look like?")* .


 lol Guesong ???

but yeah i agree with what everyone else said about this post plus your reasoning is pretty shallow so to say


----------



## cbus05 (Aug 16, 2009)

I can sum up the plot in a sentence.

A kid wants to be strong, so he goes to a martial arts school and there are fights there. 




Aside from, that, there really is no plot/character depth. I read it all the way through and will probably drop it now that i can't read the chapters in a row. The fights aren't even that interesting, and a lot of them are a little bit confusing as to what actually is happening.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

Where the fuck did all this Veritas hate come from all of a sudden?


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 16, 2009)

i find this manga more interesting that naruto now, naruto is going so fcking slow now >.>


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> The fights aren't even that interesting, and a lot of them are a little bit confusing as to what actually is happening.



Still they own all your Naruto and Bleach fights .


----------



## cbus05 (Aug 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> Where the fuck did all this Veritas hate come from all of a sudden?



I read it, thought it was a really bad manga. Then I read a post that also thought it was a bad manga, so I thought i wanted to take his side.


Lets be honest, the only thing this manga has going for it is boobs. And I couldn't really give a crap about boobs from a cartoon seeing how I can see them IRL whenever.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> Where the fuck did all this Veritas hate come from all of a sudden?



Only took 1 post from calm and the others followed suit.

Calm: Just as planned


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, Calm does have a point, somewhat. 

Aside from that, 

​Where is she from?​


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

Caroline from Unbalance x Unbalance


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

> I read it, thought it was a really bad manga. Then I read a post that also thought it was a bad manga, so I thought i wanted to take his side.



Yeah, well, I think it's a pretty good manga.  The art is fantastic, the story had a lot of room to grow, and the characters have relationships with each other that work.  

If you take the 47 chapters we've read so far and compare them to 47 chapters in other popular mangas:

Bleach - Soul Society Arc hadn't started yet and Ishida has just been introduced. 

Naruto - Middle of the Chuunin exams.  None of the other Rookie Nine have been given much screen time yet. 

One Piece - Sanji hadn't even joined the crew yet.  

The manga still has a lot of room to grow, with lots of small subplots that will likely be explored.  It has tiny complexities in the story.  It's straight forward, yeah, but what exactly are you looking for?  It's a martial arts based manga.  Are you dissatisfied that there aren't arcs in the manga where the main character needs a goal to surpass?

Gang is a straight forward main character with a simple goal.  Get stronger.  He didn't really have a choice in going to Reunion, and now all he wants is to get stronger to take revenge on his master.  Why does he have to have a whiny bitch he has to rescue or protect, or an emo best friend as a rival?  He has rivals, and they're all a lot stronger than he is, so all he can do is train and try to get stronger.  The story surrounding him right now is one of training to improve himself in adverse conditions.  He's not central to the plot, yet, which I guess is the hard thing for people to accept.  Maybe that's what they have trouble adjusting to.  A main character who isn't concerned with the plot of his own story.  

But obviously that's going to change.  Lightning Tiger is very much so integral to the plot.  He is a big influence to the actions of the side characters.  And therefore, like it or not, Gang is going to be forced into the plot sooner or later.  Especially since his only friends are subtly influencing him in certain ways.  And how that unfolds is going to be really interesting. 

I mean, I guess it's hard to defend the manga without knowing what your other interests are.  What else are you reading?  I mean, if you're worshiping Bleach and Naruto has pinnacles of Japanese media, then I hope you leave this thread and never return.  Bleach seems to constantly contradict itself and the world itself doesn't make any sense.  Naruto's plot is so convoluted that every chapter recently has had moments where I've had to sit back and wonder what the fuck Kishi was thinking.  And if you're a One Piece tard, that shit is retarded fun.  I'm sorry Veritas is too "mature" for you.  Perhaps if YOON inserted guns that ate fruit that turned them into dogs that would make you happy.  



> Lets be honest, the only thing this manga has going for it is boobs. And I couldn't really give a crap about boobs from a cartoon seeing how I can see them IRL whenever.



Yeah, yeah.  You're so cool.  Not a virgin basement dweller like the rest of us, right?  Well, have fun fucking your fat girlfriend, then.  

There is a lot of blatant fan service in the manga, but just about every manga has at least some of that.  I'm sorry you're judging Veritas for not falling into that 20% of mangas that don't emphasize a woman's bust size.


----------



## cbus05 (Aug 16, 2009)

I hate bleach too.




> Yeah, yeah. You're so cool. Not a virgin basement dweller like the rest of us, right? Well, have fun fucking your fat girlfriend, then.
> 
> There is a lot of blatant fan service in the manga, but just about every manga has at least some of that. I'm sorry you're judging Veritas for not falling into that 20% of mangas that don't emphasize a woman's bust size.




You sound really bitter. Where did I say anything about living in a basement/being a virgin? Regardless of what my personal life would entail, I could go watch some porn if I wanted to see boobs, so if that's what a manga is reliant upon, I'm probably going to choose something else in it's place.  I don't want to flame you and I didn't mean my comment to come out in that fashion. I just get annoyed by fanservice. I'm surprised to see a comment like yours come from a moderator...



Furthermore, I'm not saying the manga doesn't have potential to get better, but at this point, I really don't see it. You're really defensive over this manga and i'm not sure why. It's all based on opinion anyway, isn't it?

I'm just not much a fan of mangas that are all brawling, and no story. I enjoy good storylines, character development and plot, and at this point, i haven't found it in veritas, therefore i'm dropping it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 16, 2009)

Martryn, I think you're being a little bit too hard on the Beaver  j/k

But honestly, no one's hating on Veritas, they are just giving their opinion about the series, mainly what it's lacking, and what could help it improve into a better series. There's nothing wrong with that. 

Aside from the casual Madoka/Vera/Shinra boob talk, yadda yadda


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

> You're really defensive over this manga and i'm not sure why. It's all based on opinion anyway, isn't it?



I wouldn't post in this thread if I didn't like the manga.  And it's your choice of words.  It's not that you don't like the manga, which is one thing, but you said that it's a bad manga, and that the only thing going for it is boobs, which seems to imply to me that I've got bad taste in manga.  And I do take offense to that. 



> I'm just not much a fan of mangas that are all brawling, and no story. I enjoy good storylines, character development and plot, and at this point, i haven't found it in veritas, therefore i'm dropping it.



And all I'm saying is that the story and characters are developing.  And the characters definitely have relationships with one another that are more believable than in other mangas.  I mean, Shikamaru and Neji have been in the same squad before but I can't even imagine the two of them having a conversation.   

Are you looking for manga where every character has some secret past that entails an entire arc devoted to it?


----------



## hehey (Aug 17, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> I'm just not much a fan of mangas that are all brawling, and no story. I enjoy good storylines, character development and plot, and at this point, i haven't found it in veritas, therefore i'm dropping it.



You cant find a story in Veritas?, you've read all these chapters and haven't found any storylines or a plot yet?

Have you just been looking at the pictures throughout these 47 chapters and not read anything?, cause that's what it looks like.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 17, 2009)

LoL cbus05 

Anyway i was thinking since Ghuoo did apparently cheat in his fight with Anichella by receiving help from Yuri. Do you guys think Vera would dis own him if she ever found out, since she doesn't have a good relationship with her sis and obviously wants to dethrone her as the head of Heaven Riches ???


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2009)

Honse rising..... HE IS COMING


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 17, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> Aside from, that, there really is no plot/character depth. I read it all the way through and will probably drop it now that i can't read the chapters in a row. The fights aren't even that interesting, and a lot of them are a little bit confusing as to what actually is happening.


You are doing it wrong.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 17, 2009)

Honse doing something would be not boring


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

cbus05 u said ur opinion,ok?,don't spamm and get the fuck out of here,if u want read it again ,and this time not only the pics, lol ffs


----------



## newbieFans (Aug 17, 2009)

martryn said:


> Where the fuck did all this Veritas hate come from all of a sudden?



not a single manga can 100% pleasing everyone..


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

I actually find Veritas to be more refreshing than other generic crap out there, like some other Manwhas out there... Koreans seem to do it so much better...

Better artwork and not the annoying moral lessons showed down my throat all the time..

In many japanese shounens it's like when you have read one... You have read them all, well parts of others anyway. They seem so fond of recycling... Of course I'm not saying everything is similar, it's just the execution is just shitty sometimes...


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

Chapter was too short. 

Also, GUESONG BRO WRYYYYYYYYY?????


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 17, 2009)

LOl anyways why did it take so long for a 16 page chapter?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

if u can translate and edit the chaps earlier do it,u  think it's easy to scan a manga/manhwa?


----------



## KuKu (Aug 17, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> if u can translate and edit the chaps earlier do it,u  think it's easy to scan a manga/manhwa?



It's not difficult, you can do it in 2-3 days. The problem with Veritas is that helz0ne has the monopoly so they do what they want...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

^one good point ,also they have and some other series if i remember,and korean isn't the most easy language out there


----------



## martryn (Aug 17, 2009)

> if u can translate and edit the chaps earlier do it,u think it's easy to scan a manga/manhwa?



Uhm.... yeah.  It's not that terribly hard.  A bunch of punk ass teenagers manage to do it just fine.


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

I can clean and typeset any RAW.

Unfortunately, I cannot translate.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

translation is the most major problem,but i feel pleased that they release it every week,if they wanted they could release it every month or 2 months


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 17, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> if u can translate and edit the chaps earlier do it,u  think it's easy to scan a manga/manhwa?



No need to faceplam but anyways Naruto got done in like 2 days(more like a 1 1/2) afters a guy got the raw and it had 17 pages.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> LoL cbus05
> 
> Anyway i was thinking since *Ghuoo did apparently cheat in his fight with Anichella by receiving help from Yuri*. Do you guys think Vera would dis own him if she ever found out, since she doesn't have a good relationship with her sis and obviously wants to dethrone her as the head of Heaven Riches ???


 
What? 



Jotun said:


> Honse rising..... HE IS COMING


 


Lord Genome said:


> Honse doing something would be not boring


 
Ginseng anyone? :ho


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 17, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> I can sum up the plot in a sentence.
> 
> A kid wants to be strong, so he goes to a martial arts school and there are fights there.
> 
> ...



okay,  why bother posting in the Veritas thread. if you don't like the manhwa,  then dont post and dont bother looking at the thread if you are just wanting to express how much you hate it.  

that is all your post have been about.   

all you have posted is why you hate it so much,  you should have no business in bothering to post you view here since you have no interest in this manga.


im sorry but i can't any other reason besides the fact that you are trolling and wanting to cause a stir.     and also to a manhaw that is only like 47 chapters old.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm catching up on the last two chapters, but OMG I love Rud:


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What?


 was Demon_Soichiro lying about the spoilers ???


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus was unaware of the spoilers in the first place.

Once again, I will ask everyone in this thread TO USE SPOILER TAGS when discussing the RAW's.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

Raw spoilers, do not want 

But that's just me


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 17, 2009)

oh lol my bad


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 19, 2009)

hehey said:


> is that it?, Council controls school, only strong level 9's can be in council. There are 2 sides (reunion & traditional), which ever side has more guys in the council controls the school (more voters for their side), its pretty strait forward. Its just a battle for seats in the council.
> 
> That's one of the easy things to understand.
> 
> Most other stuff that's been happening is purely personal and has little to do with school politics.



i guess i knew this part already....



martryn said:


> I personally have trouble understanding the entire Heaven's Riches faction shit.  Like, what Vera's ultimate goal is.



yeah this is what i really wanted to know.



hehey said:


> Veras ultimate goal is just about the only thing i don't understand.
> 
> The faction shit is pretty strait forward though i think, what i got out of it is this. The factions are pretty much a bunch of different clans with secret arts that are servant to The Heavens rich Strength people, they have served heavens rich strength for generations, these include the 5 elemental people (heavens five paths) lightning, fire, water, and 2 others, who serve  Heavens Rich Strengh cause it saved their asses generations ago. Anyway, Yuri succeeds the heavens rich strengh, and being leader of the whole thing decides to use the power in her disposal to form reunion, which would create artificial ki and gather more secrete arts, so that she could use these to get power and rule nature/the world (shes a pretty strait forward evil person trying to take over the world).
> Anyway, Heavenly five paths are supposed to serve Heaven Rich's strength, but 3 of them (LT,  LS, & 3rd guy) go like "Yuri, this is some evil Bullshit your doing, were going to stop you" and they break apart from Heavens riches to fight Yuri and Reunion, Fire Dragon joins Yuri, and Elder Wood is torn and cant even choose a side (so does nothing).
> ...



ur fucking win. this is all i wanted. i had no clue as to wtf was going on with Vera's side of things. This may not be concrete as you said but its the jist of things and I have a better understanding and view of wtf is going on. thanks man.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2009)

Honestly don't care about the other bullshit, just waiting for LT to be alive and/or Gang fucking some shit up.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 19, 2009)

Gang fucking people up is a given. If he loses again then LOL what was the point of his training?

I still don't get why he doesn't just fully improve the basics until they can hit people and actually stun them. His LF and TB need to be improved alot if he wants to be anywhere near LT level. It also seems he just jumps around the list I wanted to see those other techniques of ETOL but instead he goes straight for last one in CC(Close combat).

Well hopefully in his nxt fight his Ki will be so purified his LF alone will be deadly and he also seems battle smart so his TB will be used to help him stun better.

I hope he learns some actual Martial art so he can fight I mean he got that technique booklet from whatever his name was so hopefully he can use it after a while.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

First let me say i was surprised on how good this manga is since i didnt know any korean manga at all. Its crazy awesome on the visuals, has a good plot and talks about one of my favourite things, martial arts.
As to my favourite character, i liked Lighting Tiger since day one since he was so cool and strong, but Guesong won me over. He's crazy, insane and demented...all in the good and awesome way he makes it be. LOL
Guhoo is also very cool (even being one of the bad guys )

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

hey, where you going kid? Stick around. It seems like you have good taste in manga.

Lightning Tiger is definitely one of my favourite characters, but right now I gotta say I'm digging Rud. 

Honse, Rud, LT, Gangryong, and Madang are my current favourites I guess. I'm looking at Guesong's second in command. She has the potential to be a good character.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> hey, where you going kid? Stick around. It seems like you have good taste in manga.
> 
> Lightning Tiger is definitely one of my favourite characters, but right now I gotta say I'm digging Rud.
> 
> Honse, Rud, LT, Gangryong, and Madang are my current favourites I guess. I'm looking at Guesong's second in command. She has the potential to be a good character.



LOL! I'm going nowhere!  I just like to say byes in every post i make cause i dont know if i'll post again in the same day and with that the fairwells are given! LOL
Well i can totally see why u like each of the characters you mentioned, and thats also why i like Veritas so much. Sure that every (or almost every) manga has all kinds of diferent characters with diferent personalities and so on, but on Veritas all of the characters seem special and cool in their own way, and even if it is for hating them a fan hates a character of Veritas in a way that its like a compliment (at least that's how i see it).
And what about now...
*Spoiler*: __ 



the new groups appearing. cant wait to see what sort of powers they have and also what kind of relationships/affiliations they'll have with the groups we know.




Sayonara
NK


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol you guys are way too harsh 

atleast u can somehow get the gist of whats going on ^^


----------



## Gecka (Aug 20, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Lol you guys are way too harsh
> 
> atleast u can somehow get the gist of whats going on ^^



i'd take fanfiction over this shit


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

I got about halfway and just switched to some porn.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 20, 2009)

lol Cat's Claw and Cutting Sword.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2009)

lol i guess for me it really just depends on what their speed with there releases are like .

if they are releasing on a weekly bases like helzone then they can pretty much just go to hell but if the are constantly scanning chapters then there A OK


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

They took it off


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ninja, who is that in your set?



Thane from Mass Effect 2


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 20, 2009)

lol,this shitty scan is such a garbage,helzone fucking ftw


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2009)

Veritas Chapter 48 is out !

Brave New World


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 20, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Veritas Chapter 48 is out !
> 
> Link removed



Dead link


----------



## Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

> Veritas Chapter 48 is out !
> 
> Link removed


I thinking about whether I should neg you or not.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2009)

Recca said:


> I thinking about whether I should neg you or not.


...because going to helz0ne's website by yourself would be too hard right 

cover


----------



## Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

> ...because going to helz0ne website by yourself would be too hard right
> 
> cover


I'm messing around, calm down.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

So...... What did I miss.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

Vera going to Guesong's funeral 

Eyebrows raising anyone?


----------



## hehey (Aug 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera going to Guesong's funeral
> 
> Eyebrows raising anyone?


yeah, even after his family says no reunion guys, she, a reunion guy, is going there, also she killed him, wonder how if they will try to kill her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, Reunion girl 

But yeah. I wouldn't exactly think of someone trying to kill her, more or less someone trying to get her to leave the funeral, or make her leave the funeral. Also, more Honse action would be noice. Hopefully, he may be able to come back


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera going to Guesong's funeral
> 
> Eyebrows raising anyone?



lol 

awkward.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 20, 2009)

Vera 

Good chapter. Gangryong's gonna get a power boost.


----------



## hehey (Aug 20, 2009)

meh, Gangryong doesn't need this "EOTL Forms and styles" bullshit, the masters of EOTL got rid of that crap for a reason, LT said EOTL is something you make your own, all you need is the ki manipulation. Though its obvious Gangryong wont care about any of it, since he only listens to the strongest guys he meets (and LT is still top dog of that list).


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2009)

man, the one thing that's really pissing me off is that I can see this bitch Vera turning out to be the "good guy" in this mess...


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 21, 2009)

Fire Director and Rud both wants Vera dead.

So I'm rooting for them.


----------



## Antifate (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy shit, Rud's hair actually did its job for once.  

Scan from Veritas 48


Does this mean no more eye-through-hair?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2009)

he's hiding a secret eye technique now.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> he's hiding a secret eye technique now.


















oh it's coming.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 21, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Fire Director and Rud both wants Vera dead.
> 
> So I'm rooting for them.



As far as I am concerned the only good guy around is Gangryong, everyone else is a cold fucker who only want to use people.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 21, 2009)

Fire Director is fucking awesome

Rud: "Yo, Mr. Fire Director, Gangryong is a weak bitch, but he got potential, how do I make him stronger than me in a short amount of time, since it's obvious he has more potential and is the lead character of this story?"

Fire Director: "Oh lol. Silly me. Here ya go. All of Reunion's information on past EOTL styles, and there's also some random shit thrown in there as a bonus about counters n shit like that. Just make sure you take that bitch Vera's head. That information ain't cheap."

Only thing that could have made Fire Director more awesome, was if he was wearing a Top Hat, Monocle, smoking a cigar, while crossing his leg in a king's chair.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

lol @ Gangryong becoming more powerful than LT within a short time. YEAH RIGHT.

Oh, and did anyone else get a whiff of the OMG MASSIVE HYPE they gave Hayato in this chapter? Seriously.. An art that's reputedly as strong as Vera's Heaven's Riches?

Does this manga really need more insane powerhouses?

AND WHY THE FUCK DID GUESONG HAVE TO DIE?

That just pisses me off even more.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 21, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> lol @ Gangryong becoming more powerful than LT within a short time. YEAH RIGHT.
> 
> Oh, and did anyone else get a whiff of the OMG MASSIVE HYPE they gave Hayato in this chapter? Seriously.. An art that's reputedly as strong as Vera's Heaven's Riches?
> 
> ...



Guesong Bro 

Also yeah, I felt the hype. Look at Hayato. The lazy, chill, demeanor guys in stories like these are usually among the most powerful


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite interesting chapter... If anything, it highlights that Fire Dragon's goal of obtaining EOTL for the Reunion is a secondary goal at best - the primarily goal for him is to ensure that Yuri remains the acknowledged successor of Heaven's Riches and to ensure that Vera is forever disqualified as a successor, by whatever means necressarilly (then again, that was rather obvious as he was apparently prepared to let Gangryong go according to his deal with Ancient Wood).

As far as "good guys" go, Gangryong may indeed be the only truly "good guy" thus far considering that compared to the others his goals/motivations are rather "pure" - he only desires to fight those that are strong and to grow strong, nothing else. Makes me wonder if Hayato might not be similar enough there, considering he said that his main motivation for taking this job was to challenge the masters... But I guess we'll see.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait, what was that counter stuff FD gave to Rud?

Was that Anichella's art?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 21, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Wait, what was that counter stuff FD gave to Rud?
> 
> Was that Anichella's art?



I think that was the thing we saw in the chapter "Vera and Gangryong" where Fire Dragon stopped Vera's technique and said that the one who invented that very counter-technique was Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

hehey said:


> meh, Gangryong doesn't need this "EOTL Forms and styles" bullshit, the masters of EOTL got rid of that crap for a reason, LT said EOTL is something you make your own, all you need is the ki manipulation. Though its obvious Gangryong wont care about any of it, since he only listens to the strongest guys he meets (and LT is still top dog of that list).


He does need it and the reason lis because like Wuzzman said this manga was getting less and les about martial arts and more and more about Ki blast FTW with the Gang learning Martial arts even if he only shows the Ki blast parts in his fight at leats we'll know he can fight and not this street fighting thing he's doing now. He'll be doing karate in his fights instead of close combat street fighting. This also dumps that shit Eunwha ExBF gave him because seriously the improved Half step was all that was needed from there and ETOL>that shit.


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> man, the one thing that's really pissing me off is that I can see this bitch Vera turning out to be the "good guy" in this mess...


Vera was on that road since Madoka came in and worshipped her pussy. People don't just gather around a villain like they're doing with Vera, well they do but Yuri is shown to be the evil one.


Darth Ruin said:


> lol @ Gangryong becoming more powerful than LT within a short time. YEAH RIGHT.
> 
> Oh, and did anyone else get a whiff of the OMG MASSIVE HYPE they gave Hayato in this chapter? Seriously.. An art that's reputedly as strong as Vera's Heaven's Riches?
> 
> ...



Dude calm down and my Gang got the power boost of a fucking lifetime and with wIN like Honse at his fucking side his getting LT lv and then some fucking Yuri lv shit. The manga needs this because seriously Gang gonna nee to fight someone strong before he can get to Vera lv then after he reaches this benchmark he can get to LT/FD/Yuri lv.

Anyone thinking that tech FD just gave Rud was Heavens Void Lightning Brand(forgot the name so i'll go back and then edit this if its wrong)? Now he'll command lightning like his bitch. Gang just became one of my favorite characters and he didn't even have to do shit. 


OH yeah, RUD=FTFW


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 21, 2009)

It was never about martial arts FFS, it was always about Ki blasts.

You had Ki blasts from chapter one and robots in chapter two.

And just because Vera is opposing one group of badguys who says she is a goodguy?

The goodest guys are opposing Vera, making an alliance with the badguys she is opposing, and had attempted rapist and psycho Guesong Bro on their side.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

FD did not give Rud Heaven's Void techniques. 

And I dunno about you, but in the last ten fights, it's mostly been about serious martial art ability augmented with Ki blasts used as either finishers or supporting moves.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2009)

Honse is about to enter Miyagi mode.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

FD is such a badass,Kang in volume 9 will surpass LT  xd


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> FD did not give Rud Heaven's Void techniques.
> 
> And I dunno about you, but in the last ten fights, it's mostly been about serious martial art ability augmented with Ki blasts used as either finishers or supporting moves.



So that's what you call Vera standing and ki blasting.The funny thing is vera's martial art is considered the strongest in the manga. Sure alot of the hand to hand was visually pleasing but I wouldn't mistake it for an actual display of the martial arts.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 21, 2009)

Vera was one of the strongest in the school just usual conventional martial arts alone.

With her blasts she was just showing off her vast power.

Against someone like Fire Dragon she'd use both.

Anyway, half-step. Against Bro her regular arts would likely lead to disaster.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> So that's what you call Vera standing and ki blasting.The funny thing is vera's martial art is considered the strongest in the manga. Sure alot of the hand to hand was visually pleasing but I wouldn't mistake it for an actual display of the martial arts.



did you not hear her before when she said every fight she's been in previously, she's never used Ki blasts?

That fight was a one time thing. And i may also add that Guesong never used Ki Blasts. He only used Mirage and Ki for other support moves.

The fighting in this manga is MAINLY hand to hand combat.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Visually pleasing hand to hand != Martial Artist. Its basic "stunt kungfu" we see in the movies. Oh and btw ->

JUST because your not blowing people in half with a ki blast, even though you can at any time, DOESN'T MEAN your hand to hand is something special. Honestly if you have enough RAW POWER to do that then even restricting yourself to hand to hand doesn't remove the fact you can end any fight by pointing and waving. Most likely even your regular punches or kicks will be several times stronger then a person who can't blow people apart by waving their hands. 

Case in point Lightning Tiger punching a crater into IRON SPIRIT Guhoo body. What?!? How can a human physically put a fist sized crater into someone? Its because he can blow up any building with a god damn ki blast he can just as easily generate the force to do the minimum of that with his fist. god damn basic shounen physics from dragon to the fucking ballz.

why do i understand this manga better than its fans...


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

Because you are a fan?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

I like nice art and big tits...however being a fan requires me to like a character


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

Well if you're not a fan, then why do you always post in this thread?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Because its interesting. And it surprises me how much people gloss over and misinterpret the obvious. And besides not everything I'm a fan of I actually post for.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

Well who doesn't nice art and tits?


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 21, 2009)

Fire Dragon 

I hope Gang crushes the disc and remembers what LT told him.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^^^ The disk can give him power and FD probably has copies of it so lol he ain't stopping him just by crushing one disk.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope Gang gets off his high horse and actually uses the info on the disk.

Also, lol @ FD keeping such high quality information in his desk. Like that can't get stolen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Stealing from a guy named Fire Dragon. Oh yeah someone just proven Darwinism .


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2009)

I like FD, a balance between two asshole factions... 

I would like to see him fight soon, and I'm still waiting for someone to find some fanart of him...

And assuming that he keeps the high quality information in his desk at all times, who's to say the room isn't heavily guarded whenever he's not there?....

err well ok... he did leave Rud alone there but...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

Anichella why haven't we seen her full up close and personal. We know she has big boobs because when Guhoo killed her her boobs were pretty big but how come we haven't seen more of her.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 21, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> ^^^^^ The disk can give him power and FD probably has copies of it so lol he ain't stopping him just by crushing one disk.



if Rud tells him how and who made it...he'd probably use Lightning Flash on that poor disc 

and damn if the she-bitch is really going to the psycho-rapist-attention-seeking-emo's funeral... the mangaka really has a lot of women issues

...just how low does he plan to portray the women in this manga ...he could at least make a woman rape a man ...the other kind of rape if you know what i mean


----------



## hehey (Aug 21, 2009)

Good news mortals!!, Volume 9 is out

Zanpaktou


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, Fire Dragon is a fucking beast!!!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

Even though I didn't see Vol 8 I'm downloading this.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 21, 2009)

hehey said:


> Good news mortals!!, Volume 9 is out
> 
> jewelry stores in santa fe new mexico
> 
> ...



Might have to check it out.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2009)

hehey said:


> Good news mortals!!, Volume 9 is out
> 
> this
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gangryoung is even more badass now


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FD is a fucking beast but too bad Gang had to come in and show everyone why he's the main character. FD needs to go a little less hard on the kiddies no need to go exploding shit like he was in this volume. FD raped everyone one of those kids(feel sad for Hayato,Rud, and Jeeha but lol Madoka getting raped again) also that girl that's the successor to Guesong is pretty tough seems like she could beat him after all and she learnt his Mirage thing.




Damn Vol 9 is packing good shit but now it makes me wanna spoil myself some more.


----------



## newbieFans (Aug 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why many girls fight with their teasing boobs....Don't they afraid it would be scratched....*sigh*


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel a rush of lol. FD fights exactly how I imagined he would, which is not moving a inch and spamming a shit ton of ki. FD proves that spamming a shit ton of ki is never a failing strategy. I ROFL at the end when Gangryoung made everyone look like fodder by injuring FD with two telegraphed punches.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

i saw volume 9 yesterday,yeah Veritas is so badass series


----------



## Proxy (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm tempted to check out the spoilers, but it'll spoil me


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I feel a rush of lol. FD fights exactly how I imagined he would, which is not moving a inch and spamming a shit ton of ki. FD proves that spamming a shit ton of ki is never a failing strategy. I ROFL at the end when Gangryoung made everyone look like fodder by injuring FD with two telegraphed punches.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't lie though that was a badass scene when he SS on all those little kiddies.




FDv just got tougher and more baddas and GANG just showed those chumps how it was done. and Madoka being the first be be shown fucked up lol he really hates women.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Kang was always my fav char and he is one of the most badasses main chars ever,LT is my 2nd fav  and FD is ranked 3rd in my list,respect


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 21, 2009)

Fire Dragon 

I wonder what he did that got Rud, Jeeha, Madoka and that other dude to all work together.

Also Gang seems to be levelling a bit too fast. I want him to continue dog fighting his way up for another fifty chapters before he is ready to begin facing the level nine student council types.

And that leader of Southern Yardplay chick is both hot and badass. Glad she is getting page time and that she won her fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2009)

I see that Crazy has just updated the site with the volume 9 raws 

Link


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Now who waits for volume 10?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy crap.  Going home now fuck work.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

Volume 9 was just.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 21, 2009)

im not gonna look into the RAWs and im gonna pretend i didnt read your comments...damn spoilers


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

damn spoilers


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Hou shit raws.   Man, I really want to er...ride a motorcycle?


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

Dont know if this as been brought up (i'm certain it was), but was it reported anywhere any intention of making Veritas into anime?! I think this show would just be pwnsome in anime as well.
Yeah i know it's just starting and it just has 38 chapters until now, still some reports could've been made about intentions of making it due to the obvious success and popularity it has been getting, with fans worldwide.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 21, 2009)

Korean animes = Rare


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2009)

lol shit just got real 

and like i said the Southern Yard Play breeds nothing but win. Oh and also it seems as though she specializes in Bunna or what ever its called




Wuzzman said:


> I feel a rush of lol. FD fights exactly how I imagined he would, which is not moving a inch and spamming a shit ton of ki. FD proves that spamming a shit ton of ki is never a failing strategy. I ROFL at the end when Gangryoung made everyone look like fodder by injuring FD with two telegraphed punches.


I'll never understands how you cant find a fav character yet, especially with the Southern Yard Play around who brings everything you complain about to the table 

just choose one Guesong, Madang, or Sexy...or just be like me and fawn over all three


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Dont know if this as been brought up (i'm certain it was), but was it reported anywhere any intention of making Veritas into anime?! I think this show would just be pwnsome in anime as well.
> Yeah i know it's just starting and it just has 38 chapters until now, still some reports could've been made about intentions of making it due to the obvious success and popularity it has been getting, with fans worldwide.
> 
> Sayonara
> NK





The Pink Ninja said:


> Korean animes = Rare



This.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Korean animes = Rare



Yeah i was also gonna point that out since this is a manhwa (dont know if i got the spelling right).
Still japanese could do the anime!  (but as things are i think it would be hard for a korean product to be transformed into a diferent type of visualization by japanese).
I would love to see it though.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

I like how no one is taught boxing 101 and people still don't blow Gangryoung's head off when he windup his punches like that 9 volumes into the manga. Even the great Fire Dragon can't do a simple jab.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2009)

Veritas as an anime, no fillers would be nice, unless it was something interesting to view, which is rare with filler material


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

The filler could be fanservice. Its set in a high school, horny supermodels/teenagers getting laid is great material.


----------



## hehey (Aug 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Its set in a high school, horny supermodels/teenagers getting laid is great material.




Its a school in name only, the only guys in the series that actually do real school stuff is Honse and Gangryong (cause of circumstances). This place is more like a super soldier training facility.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> The filler could be fanservice. Its set in a high school, horny supermodels/teenagers getting laid is great material.



Pretty much.

I can  picture it now.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 21, 2009)

A few episodes of Guesong trying to win Vera over, maybe?


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe some OVAS would be the best to see if it would work out or not! They could release the OVAS once they had enought material and worked in how to make it have the same dynamic, then after having the OVAS out for a bit and seeing if the feedback was good enought (the manga would also have alot more chapters) an anime show could take place. 
I guess i'm being too optimistic. LOL

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Random Member said:


> A few episodes of Guesong trying to win Vera over, maybe?



We want fanservice, not the bachelorette.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

So....uh...is that Guesong?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So....uh...is that Guesong?


Oh shit ! :amazed

I didn't notice that...so that's why Rud didn't want to discuss the process  of making the android dummies. lol Reunion are a bunch of bigger bastards then i thought 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And speaking of Rud do you guy think he has officially perfected sword force ??? his claws seemed unusually strong  in vol 9.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> We want fanservice, not the bachelorette.



Anything with Guesong is acceptable fanservice. His larger than life smile and flawless body has enraptured my heart.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Oh shit ! :amazed
> 
> I didn't notice that...so that's why Rud didn't want to discuss the process  of making the android dummies. lol Reunion are a bunch of bigger bastards then i thought
> 
> ...



Rud is the dps caster of that party. Wow that fight with FD so reminded me of a boss fight in an mmo. The poor noobs they had too much melee dps, no tanks, and no healers.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2009)

Well they had Gang though and he tanked something.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so in the end,  it was Gangyroung, the only one to even dent Fire Dragon.   can any one tell me why he just walked away when Vera approached?  maybe it was too muh for Fire Dragon now for Vera to start attacking with the whole team.  Gangyroung though was a little bit too much





can anyone explain what Vera did or try to do to Fire Dragon when Vera defeated Gangyroung with that heart attack move?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

Vera did stand and stare ki blast but FD countered with his own stand and stare ki blast.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2009)

=S bunch of spoilers!...I'm not going to see the raws but it seems like a bunch of ki spam attacks .


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Rud is the dps caster of that party. Wow that fight with FD so reminded me of a boss fight in an mmo. The poor noobs they had too much melee dps, no tanks, and no healers.


 Yeah i Think That fight says alot about fire dragon i mean to walk away coughing up nothing but a lil blood after fighting 3 Reunion martial artist, and 2 Traditional martial artist who have all nearly perfected there art and have at least 3 sexengary of Ki cant be an easy thing to do. Even though i do think he was using another art besides his fire. 

And I'm not Trina take anything away from lightning tiger but as far as we know none of theses guys were at the level their at now when he was going around wreckin shit lol


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2009)

guys please put spoiler tags when talking about the raws!!


----------



## Proxy (Aug 22, 2009)

Question, why are you all discussing spoilers openly?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

Methinks we should have a spoiler section for the Library for when shit things like this happen, aside from what we have for the One Piece, Bleach, and Naruto sections/sub-forums. Otherwise, keep all of the raw material in spoilers, as hard as it is seemingly being 

Blah blah, lol


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



southern yardplay does  not mess around even though the name sounds lame

vera is still looking sexy
owwwww


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 22, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He probably studied that technique LT created so he can't get instantly killed by Vera with her super Ki blast.




So doesn't anyone believe Gang will learn that Lightning Void technique?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



about the fight of FD vs Studen Council members,FD stomped all of them,except Kang and Rud(also Kang was the one who made him bleed first) but still as we saw in the end,if he continued a little longer the fight he was gonna lose for sure,LT was stronger than FD ,we all know that,but now i wonder what was Vera's words in the last page and everyone was silent,maybe that if she saw again something  like that she gonna dominate  them?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> about the fight of FD vs Studen Council member,FD stomped all of them,except Kang and Rud(also Kang was the one who made him bleed first) but still as we saw in the end,if he continued a little longer the fight he was gonna lose for sure,LT was stronger than FD ,we all know that,but now i wonder what was Vera's words in the last page and everyone was silent,maybe that if she saw again something  like that she gonna dominate  them?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only reason Rud didn't get owned because he stood back and spammed ki. Oh Vera could nuke everyone from orbit from that position so I think it would be a good idea to stop and listen.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> about the fight of FD vs Studen Council member,FD stomped all of them,except Kang and Rud(also Kang was the one who made him bleed first) but still as we saw in the end,if he continued a little longer the fight he was gonna lose for sure,LT was stronger than FD ,we all know that,but now i wonder what was Vera's words in the last page and everyone was silent,maybe that if she saw again something  like that she gonna dominate  them?





Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason Rud didn't get owned because he stood back and spammed ki. Oh Vera could nuke everyone from orbit from that position so I think it would be a good idea to stop and listen.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Well Rud is smart and it seems everyone else uses close combat KI shit. I think she said they were gonna get exspelled if they didn't stop this fighting. FD left because he was gonna get owned he couldn't fight Gang and Vera at the same time I think its about time he picks a successor cause his ass is as good as gone now.*


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vera was pissed at the end of vol 9.

And FD was going to get his shit fucked up if he had stayed any longer.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Well Rud is smart and it seems everyone else uses close combat KI shit. I think she said they were gonna get exspelled if they didn't stop this fighting. FD left because he was gonna get owned he couldn't fight Gang and Vera at the same time I think its about time he picks a successor cause his ass is as good as gone now.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad that you admitted that standing back spamming ki is a smart gameplan


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At that point the fact that Gangyroung proved that FD fails at basic boxing and Vera showing up, who would be more than happy to "accident" to happen to a strong supporter of her sister...anyway Vera doesn't have the power to suspend people


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2009)

For all you know FD let Gang hit him because he was sure it wouldn't hurt

Or because Gang tricked him

Or one of the others distracted him

Or Gang has a new skill


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spoiler tag. 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Kang out boxed his ass, FD fails at the basics.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Rud is the dps caster of that party. Wow that fight with FD so reminded me of a boss fight in an mmo. The poor noobs they had too much melee dps, no tanks, and no healers.


Jeeha is so that team's Rogue.  Remember when FD was looking at Guesong and got faced?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> For all you know FD let Gang hit him because he was sure it wouldn't hurt
> 
> Or because Gang tricked him
> 
> ...



Gang telegraphed both his punches. BOTH OF THEM! I mean jesus christ how many times times does Gang have to windup his punches before someone blows up his head off with a simple jab.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2009)

Also are we in agreement that the Souther Yardplay chick is a level nine master?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> For all you know FD let Gang hit him because he was sure it wouldn't hurt
> 
> Or because Gang tricked him
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



FD let him?,nah i don't think so,Kang has powered up now dramatically and the hit FD ate was a painful one for him,he can face the student council like equal to equal now(though he must lose still to Rud,Guhoo,Mummy Freak or Yu),Kang must learned also a new move 100% sure, but about Vera...wow she is such a broken beast,she can pwn them all anytime but anytime


----------



## hehey (Aug 22, 2009)

.... i heard a summary of vol 9 somewhere else. Im only barely resisting the urge to post this summary here.... its so damn tempting.


----------



## Sajin (Aug 22, 2009)

...Why don't you post it under spoiler tag then?


----------



## hehey (Aug 22, 2009)

Sajin Komamura said:


> ...Why don't you post it under spoiler tag then?


ok.... 

izusrsnaruto

some summary of parts of the volume + a few questions that a guy asked about the volume which where answered (spoilerific) are on post 80.


----------



## Berry (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't find any decent Veritas fanart to save my life.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay but i thought


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i thought Fire Dragon was much stronger than Vera.  I thought he had something or some move to counter that.




as for Gang,  he is going to become the spitting image of LT.   though with a few differences and much stronger.   


hopefully he kills Vera after possibly Vera seeing a version of Lighting Tiger in him and getting killed and realizing not getting the love that she wanted from LT  just like the way it happen with her and Guensong.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

hehey said:


> ok....
> 
> 
> 
> some summary of parts of the volume + a few questions that a guy asked about the volume which where answered (spoilerific) are on post 80.




hehehe,we all knew that Kang was following LT's steps,thanks for the link pal,now we know what happened in this volume


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

Kang just wanted his turn motherfuckers.

Now FD  knows what will happened next time if kang don't get his turn.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2009)

fuck now I cant enter this thread safely...


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2009)

soooooooo


*Spoiler*: __ 



  Fire Dragon is pissed that he got some trouble fighting 6 to 1 odds against some top tier student council individuals.  i am assuming that he must of been much stronger in the past then and slacked off a bit


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> soooooooo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Kang just wanted his turn motherfuckers.
> 
> Now FD  knows what will happened next time if kang don't get his turn.




i rofl with his entrance ,his face was just ''where is the fodder to stomp
him?'',Kang is such a badass


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2009)

man, somebody has to create where people can post with spoilers included from the raws.  

i wonder if Veritas can get its only manga forum section.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> man, somebody has to create where people can post with spoilers included from the raws.
> 
> i wonder if Veritas can get its only manga forum section.


 
If only 

Needs an HMT **


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2009)

Shoulda won MotM.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay!  The volume nine raw came out a lot sooner than I had thought it would.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> soooooooo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think you lose the ability to throw a simple jab with a age... FD just grossly over estimated his abilities this is probably due to him not having a real fight since he was sparing with LT....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



On the other hand the others fought seriosuly especially Kang,FD was a noob imo for overstimating his powers,he acted like the 'best'' and he was fucked up in the end,but i admit  he is very powerful


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you lose the ability to throw a simple jab with a age... FD just grossly over estimated his abilities this is probably due to him not having a real fight since he was sparing with LT....




*Spoiler*: __ 




well he is a long distance fighter and when up close, he doesnt use his hands much at all, he still uses his fire and no meele to meele.  that is how he fights.

i believe in the past,  he was more powerful and sharp, maybe like you said when fighting or sparring with LT alot.   

seems to me that 6 to 1 odds even against powerful foes  were nothing to him and LT in the past.   and he was owning and pwning everyone here until Gangryong came in.    he is the main character after all, so he is going to shine where everyone else hasn't.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 22, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Yeah i Think That fight says alot about fire dragon i mean to walk away coughing up nothing but a lil blood after fighting 3 Reunion martial artist, and 2 Traditional martial artist who have all nearly perfected there art and have at least 3 sexengary of Ki cant be an easy thing to do. Even though i do think he was using another art besides his fire.
> 
> And I'm not Trina take anything away from lightning tiger but as far as we know none of theses guys were at the level their at now when he was going around wreckin shit lol


Excuse my ignorance, but how do yall read the raws? I guess yall understand Korean. Is there a place where the scripts for the raws are kept? Korean script I mean.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 22, 2009)

cha-uzu said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how do yall read the raws? I guess yall understand Korean. Is there a place where the scripts for the raws are kept? Korean script I mean.


 No i dont read the raws but there is a summary for volume 9 out 

According to Kishimoto...


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 22, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> No i dont read the raws but there is a summary for volume 9 out
> 
> Link removed


He he he.. Thanks!


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the fuck is Jeeha up to?  Does he use some sort of monkey martial art?  I waited all this time for him to step up to bat, and his fighting style doesn't make sense.  Though obviously he's the strongest person ever.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 23, 2009)

^lol pal



*Spoiler*: __ 



Rud or Kang kills him,Jeeha gave only random hits,for example when Kang punched FD ,he found the chance to kick him instant ,wow ,about the election,damn,Rud,Madoka,Hayato,Yu and Jeeha are fucked,the one who remain are Guhoo,Shinra,Mummy freak and maybe Paul if he come back


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 23, 2009)

for fucks sake Reincarnation spoiler tag that shit. cant talk to many people bout this manga but coming in here is like being an anime only naruto fan going into the anime section on this site.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think he was stronger in the past. I really doubt it. He is the type to reach a plateau of power then stop training. Pretty much like every generic big shot bishi-villain.


----------



## Death (Aug 23, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> for fucks sake Reincarnation spoiler tag that shit. cant talk to many people bout this manga but coming in here is like being an anime only naruto fan going into the anime section on this site.



What's your problem?  All Reincarnation did was answer the guy's question and provide a link to it.  He didn't ruin anything.  If you clicked the link after he said this is a summery, then that is your fault.  Otherwise there is nothing wrong with what he did.


Besides that, I'm looking forward to volume 9 and the rest of 8.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a limit to everyone's growth.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2009)

So do we have summaries of the raw volumes, done by people who understand Korean...?

If so I might just give into the temptation...


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There's a limit to everyone's growth.



for everyone except the main character


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah sure


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> There's a limit to everyone's growth.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah,he slacked of like a friend. I say that because if you say you're dead friend would laugh at you for getting hurt that means you've been slacking, if LT were still living I'd bet he'd put the whooping on those kids and then procede to show Gang how shit gets done. I didn't know Gang was the one he fucked with his fire I seriously thought Vera did that shit. Gang's a fucking badass.




Anyone got a summary for volume 8 or does anyone have vol.8?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 24, 2009)

Why is Demon Soichiro banned?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2009)

Inception Trailer

Apparently, Veritas is serialized in Booking magazine and has been moved online.


----------



## martryn (Aug 25, 2009)

> Apparently, Veritas is serialized in Booking magazine and has been moved online.



Is that a good thing?  I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

martryn said:


> Is that a good thing?  I'm not sure what that means.



I'm really not  sure .


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

My god people, 3 pages of spoiler shit?

I really hate you all.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas on how Guhoo could beat Anichella?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 25, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how Guhoo could beat Anichella?



*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a spoiler a while ago that said Yuri helped him by paralizing her but im starting to doubt its true.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> My god people, 3 pages of spoiler shit?
> 
> I really hate you all.



You will fall to the dark side as well, like I will...


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how Guhoo could beat Anichella?



Anichella couldn't get past his lol Iron Skin?

Or he poisoned her before the battle started?

Or someone stabbed her in the gut before the battle started?

Or someone blocked her Ki channels?

Or someone made her throw the fight cause they'd kill Rud if she didn't?

etc..


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 25, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how Guhoo could beat Anichella?



Guhoo made her deep throat iron cock.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

hey assholes,long time no see , i have some good news,ask 1st and then i'll tell u


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 25, 2009)

Tell me now


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

summary of volume 8 mothafuckas


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 25, 2009)

Spoiler it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

no u still read 7 ,i'll post it  in spoiler tags though 



i found it in some forum,the one who posted said it's from Aigo in jcafe24 net



*Spoiler*: __ 



-chapter 52:
well we know that the person who killed Yu-chun/Neu-ho(Lightning Tiger in eng trans I think) was Yuri. GangRyong(main char) and that scientist guy(idk his name XD) talks about how Lightning Tiger and his friends found out Yuri and other 3 "masters"(I think heaven, Earth, and something) were doing some kind of ritual to basically make Yuri god. and during that ritual time Lightning Tiger came and had the battle and died. But he sacrificed one of his arm to put some kind of lightning charge into Yuri and that is why she is in state of 'electric shock' stage(the scientist says brain sends electricity of .7 V is send to body and he believes that Lightning Tiger's electricity is interrupting it) and it's also acting like a virus in a sense that he believes that the electricity is maintained because it uses Yuri's own ki power to stay "alive"

MuYoung(bandage guy) and YuHwa(the girl with polic cap or w/e) is introduced. and during their short appearance it mention something about YuHwa and her family line making first alive dummy, which is MuYoung.



-chapter 53:
beginning it shows Rud and his crew with Hayato(the jap dude that don't look like jap XD) talking about how Reunion system is not good for those traditional style learners that takes long time and other bunch of craps

then it goes back to GangRyong(main char) in a shocking stage. basically no one can touch Yuri but the scientist guy talked him into it and then after that he tells GangRyong that when he touches Yuri and feels that shocks and withstands; GangRyong is basically absorbing all that shocks and gaining more "power". GangRyong gets pissed because it means Yuri have less electricity in her and that increases chance of her able to wake up again and leaves

very short scence of Vera and some old dude making some kind of deal. not much info was mention during this.




-chapter 54
zzz ok beginning images is the scene I mentioned about GangRyong got pissed because he's absorbing the electricity and leaving the building(sorry I thought it showed on chapter 53)

in a council meeting Rud basically talks with Vera and others about how they're going to destroy 6 council members or something(I think having 6 is more than half in council and that way they can vote Vera out as president I THINK)

in a schoolyard GangRyong and Hayato meets and Hayato asks about Lightning Tiger's own ChaeSul( some kind of physical ability I believe; idk wait for those english translator for more accurate term XD)




-chapter 55
back to past time; Vera vs Anachali Ryu having tie in a battle and people talking about how she did it;  Anachali uses some kind of tekken (in a raw manhwa it shows chinese character for that 'kind' tekken but idk that character) and then bunch of craps

then it's still past but more recent; Hayato got owned by Lightning Tiger and somehow he was the only one who realize that Lightning Tiger was actually using different style other than his own which was "Book-Su-Bak" apparently it's a technique that Hayato also uses which might be the reason why he was only one who found it out





-chapter 56 (the conversation with Hayato and Lightning Tiger are in both chapter so zzz)
Lightning Tiger and Hayato have own conversation about how "Book-Su-Bak line was dead and was only Reunion as data but Lightning Tiger says no their line is still continuing and makes deal with Hayato; he tells Hayato the current "Book-Su-Bak" master exchange for Hayato will never tell anyone that Lightning Tiger used style other than his own then Hayato finds the master of Book-Su-Bak and it doesn't actually show him training under him but it tells reader that he(Hayato) is the current master of Book-Su-Bak.

back to current time and in school council. MuYong and Madoka talking about GangRyong might be able to test for lvl 8.5 test or something





-chapter 57
little fight GangRyong vs Hayato; GangRyong as usual is "learning" while his fighting. also tells reader that "Book-Su-Bak" is a technique that basically reflects the enemy's ki back at him.

goes back to Vera and the others conversation; talking about Anachali's 'Natural Wave' technique. says something about how this godly technique can read any attacking pattern and can neutralizes any attacks. MuYoung wants to learn and and eventually Vera agrees.




-chapter 58
basically fight whole chapter and just showing GangRyong is a fast learner 




-chapter 59
another chapter that's basically conversation between Hayato and Vera. Hayato tells Vera that he is with Rud's side(also where GangRyong is siding with) and that he is sorry and other bunch of craps XD here it also tells that Hayato is 2nd strongest fighter in the school after Vera

GangRyong and his friends is trying to tell GangRyong how Vera technique works. basically they use example of remote controller; remote controller is Vera, TV is the enemy body, and GangRyong is a obsticle in between them. Rud turns on the TV and GangRyong goes wtf? this is her technique and says "are you saying she can 'light up' the enemy's body at her will?" and of course they say "yes"

the scientist guy made new model for those dummy fighters; something about speed lvl is 9 and strength lvl is 8.(I think it got upgraded from watching how GangRyong's reaction was to Yuri's body;idk it's my hunch)

Scene between Muyong(bandage dude) and YuHwa(police cap girl); she gives the book that is written as "Natural Wave" and talks about how 6 people died who tried to learn or died within a week after they "learned"

back to GangRyong and his friends; still talking about Vera's style and they found out that Lightning Tiger(main char's master) might have found a way to dodge her moves by modifiying his style to something






the summary ends^







so now the council members are:



Vera
Rud
Madoka
Jeeha
Guhoo
Shinra
Hayato
Yuhwa
Muyong
Paul(he'll come back again)
Hyunmi(probably newest member)
???


i found it yesterday,read the spoilers and let's discuss it,it has many good infos 






and give me some rep noobs


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> no u still read 7 ,i'll post it  in spoiler tags though
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Thanks.










lulz repwhore.


----------



## martryn (Aug 25, 2009)

So you're saying that the council does have 12 seats.  Argh!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2009)

Well the level for a master has switched between nine and eleven...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

martryn said:


> So you're saying that the council does have 12 seats.  Argh!




*Spoiler*: __ 



,i loled when i read that Hayato is the 2nd strongest,this mothafucka must still hide his true powers,'what a ''humble'' bitch


----------



## The Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

When is Honse gonna kick some ass? It's one of the few things i look forward too.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2009)

Before he is healed/stop faking it?

100 more chapters


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

lol , if we are currently now in 74(korean),in  8-10 chaps for sure


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 25, 2009)

Rud has been amazing these last few chapters.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, so cool how he allied himself with that attempted rapist and was totally gob smacked since the start of the Guesong fight.

He's too cool, smooth and pretty.

Hope Vera takes an eye


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> no u still read 7 ,i'll post it  in spoiler tags though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks for the summary but you rep sealed 


The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, so cool how he allied himself with that attempted rapist and was totally gob smacked since the start of the Guesong fight.
> 
> He's too cool, smooth and pretty.
> 
> Hope Vera takes an eye


im not supporting rape but honestly if someone like vera was molested i wouldnt care or feel sorry for her.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

wait, so LT's officially..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dead?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

who knows?,there is still hope


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2009)

Darth said:


> wait, so LT's officially..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Unlikely.

Such an important character with so little play... he'll return in one form or another.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 26, 2009)

I miss Guhoo.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't, he had no style.

He looked like a white pride neo-Nazi.

With homosexual leanings.


----------



## martryn (Aug 26, 2009)

> he'll return in one form or another.



Flashbacks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I don't, he had no style.
> 
> He looked like a white pride neo-Nazi.
> 
> With homosexual leanings.



isn't that what made him awesome?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> Flashbacks.



No

Dummy zombie thing



> isn't that what made him awesome?



*No*


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

LT will probably return with 1 arm.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

No another Shanks clone


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I don't, he had no style.
> 
> He looked like a white pride neo-Nazi.
> 
> With homosexual leanings.


This Guhoo sucks dick I'm surprise Shinra actually likes that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


The Pink Ninja said:


> Dummy zombie thing



Nah I'd rather not have him get his ass handed to to him by these chumps.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2009)

Spoilers pl0x

I want to be surprised when I read the next chapter


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 26, 2009)

Also LT coming back will defeat the whole purpose of him doing what he did and training a successor.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2009)

He trained a successor as a "precaution" against his death.

If he came back, it wouldn't diminish Gangryong's existence at all IMO.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 26, 2009)

Darth said:


> He trained a successor as a "precaution" against his death.
> 
> If he came back, it wouldn't diminish Gangryong's existence at all IMO.



I like the guy and all but its better if he stays dead, let Gangryong be the one to carry on the legacy of Eotl.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 26, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Also LT coming back will defeat the whole purpose of him doing what he did and training a successor.



Possibly, but OTOH, he did state that his plan never was to have a successor in the first place - so far it's only Vera and a few others who assumes that  raising a successor was his plan...


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 27, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Well you didn't have to read the spoiler I mean seriously you didn't have to click on the spolier just ignore the post I do it all time in the Konoha library I never read spoilers even though its a click away.
> 
> Well anyways you should expect this IMO Alive and Kurohime are all full of spoilers tags that just tempt you to read them because there areso many chaps/vols that aren't translated. Until stuff gets up to date we'll all be tempted to discuss spoilers(Some are way more interesting to discuss than the current chaps).



ugh. i didn't click the spoiler at all fool. i'm saying why the hell couldnt he put the "LT is Officially" under spoiler too? its damn near obvious what he's talking about and that part alone is enuff of a spoiler. thats all i'm sayin. im not sum weak hearted kid who can't help but press the do not press button lol.


----------



## hehey (Aug 27, 2009)

chapter will be late this week cause the dude who was supposed to translate it up and disappeared.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 27, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> This Guhoo sucks dick I'm surprise Shinra actually likes that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Guhoo is gay and a huge dick

Shinra meanwhile is a giant asshole.

It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## KuKu (Aug 27, 2009)

hehey said:


> chapter will be late this week cause the dude who was supposed to translate it up and disappeared.




Oh fuck.​Oh fuck.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

hehey said:


> chapter will be late this week cause the dude who was supposed to translate it up and disappeared.



He disappeared?


Damn!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 27, 2009)

disappearance arc ftw


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh crap where's ma Veritas!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2009)

Shame he choose this week to disappear because the big WSJ three all suck quite bad this week.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Shame he choose this week to disappear because the big WSJ three all suck quite bad this week.



After reading the new chapter of Bleach I just don't get why it still one of the big three .... Japanese sure have weird taste .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 28, 2009)

Well 'tis our perception, and it's popularity takes  while to fade and it occasionally has good bits.

Anyway, Bleach has sold less than Naruto and Naruto has half the sales of OP.

The really big selling Japnese manga don't get much notice on NF.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2009)

Still no chapter?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 28, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> After reading the new chapter of Bleach I just don't get why it still one of the big three .... Japanese sure have weird taste .



Bleach really isn't as popular as you think it is in Japan, it's more of it's western popularity thats big. In WSJ ratings it fails to get in the top 3, and it's volume sales aren't the top in japan.


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't believe that Bleach devoted an entire chapter to the backstory of a guy who is now dead.  I mean, chapter was interesting and all, but quite disappointing given the location of it.  Might have made more sense if it appeared at the beginning of the fight.  Left me feeling quite disappointed this week. 

I can't remember what happened in Naruto.  I think something to do with Sasuke.  

One Piece is a giant cluster fuck right now.  There are so many characters in this melee, and I can't decide who I should be rooting for.  I mean, I don't want Ace to die, but White Beard is a pirate, and pirates are bad.  For all I know his "crews" sail around raping and pillaging.  Fuck that shit. 

Plus, it's a lot of shit squeezed into a lot of panels.  I can't ever tell what the fuck is going on.  Especially when characters I've never seen before are using abilities I've never seen before.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Still no chapter?



I make those my words!!! Where's Veritas chapter?! I didnt read anything about this week being special and not having one, so...?!
The guy is still "disappeared"?!

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> I make those my words!!! Where's Veritas chapter?! I didnt read anything about this week being special and not having one, so...?!
> The guy is still "disappeared"?!
> 
> Sayonara
> NK



This guy better don't stay missing.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> One Piece is a giant cluster fuck right now.



yeah that's the same feeling I have but what disappoint me more was having suddenly two more fire based DF users


----------



## martryn (Aug 28, 2009)

> yeah that's the same feeling I have but what disappoint me more was having suddenly two more fire based DF users



Or how about the fact that we were led to believe at the start of the manga that devil fruit was rare as fuck, yet for some reason every mother fucker has found, and eaten, one.  But the crew has not come across a single fruit yet.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> Or how about the fact that we were led to believe at the start of the manga that devil fruit was rare as fuck, yet for some reason every mother fucker has found, and eaten, one.  But the crew has not come across a single fruit yet.



Thats something called Super Saiyajin Symptom or if you want SSS! LOOL
In the beginning nobody had it, but then it leaked out and became random, even so there was a guy who never was able to make his hair turn blond...that guy was...Krillin.
Or there's also another called BS (Bankai Symptom), where it's something very rare and unique that captains work decades to achieve and then everyone starts having one...but there's one guy who never got to say that...Kenpachi (but he also doesnt need it anyway LOL).

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> Or how about the fact that we were led to believe at the start of the manga that devil fruit was rare as fuck, yet for some reason every mother fucker has found, and eaten, one.  But the crew has not come across a single fruit yet.



It would be fun if Ussop eat some kind of worthless df with a random fun effect ... or a gelatin logia .


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> I can't believe that Bleach devoted an entire chapter to the backstory of a guy who is now dead.  I mean, chapter was interesting and all, but quite disappointing given the location of it.  Might have made more sense if it appeared at the beginning of the fight.  Left me feeling quite disappointed this week.
> 
> I can't remember what happened in Naruto.  I think something to do with Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Pretty much agree with you 90%. I only differ in the pirates are "bad" thing. One piece pirates feel like they were inspired by the disnesy channel in some sad attempt to reach out to the preteens. I miss the early one piece chapters when pirates were defiantly villians and were raping and pillaging for all we knew.

Kubo is looking for a cord to string. But he forgot how to do it, he simply can't pull the same cords he pulled to make Bleach so popular in the first place. The whole king of huece mundo is woefully underdeveloped even to the point of self parody if only Kubo was that smart. The only espada with a face is Grimjaw. The rest are simply minibosses in a pointless world of warcraft raid. 

Naruto is so ham fisted its almost as if someone else is writing naruto now. No way the guy from part 1 is now writing part 2. I mean...god I don't even want to go into it but the writing is so my eyes bleed blood.

One piece seems to not realize that no one but OPtards find 99% of war cool. Everyone looks like a fodder, not in the kickass war movie way but in the GI Joe vs Cobra way...


----------



## newbieFans (Aug 29, 2009)

lol, what?
everyone have different taste.


----------



## Kittan (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah so how bout that Veritas


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 29, 2009)

Still waiting for that guy to show up.


btw, why are you guys discussing  naruto, bleach, and one piece in the muthafuking Veritas thread.


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2009)

> btw, why are you guys discussing naruto, bleach, and one piece in the muthafuking Veritas thread.



Because your last three posts were:


> He disappeared?
> 
> 
> Damn!





> Still no chapter?





> This guy better don't stay missing



I'd like to see some posts of substance if I'm going to check in on this thread.  I found the one post I could respond to, and I did because I don't really feel like voicing an obvious complaint in this thread but would still like to be active in it.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 29, 2009)

martryn said:


> Because your last three posts were:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, because you want to be active in the thread you start talking how disappointed  you are with another manga.

and btw I was being sarcastic with my post and you really didn't have to take it so seriously.


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe I was the one being sarcastic and you were the one being overly serious.  Regardless, I still don't see a chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 29, 2009)

martryn said:


> Maybe I was the one being sarcastic and you were the one being overly serious.  Regardless, I still don't see a chapter.



We were both being  sarcastic, okay let's move on.

If the guy shows up this week, I'm hoping for a double release instead of just one. I'm looking forward to the next couple of chapters.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 29, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> We were both being  sarcastic, okay let's move on.
> 
> If the guy shows up this week, I'm hoping for a double release instead of just one. I'm looking forward to the next couple of chapters.



That's what's bad with this manga not being in jump or at least in japan! The thing is that i didnt even read anything about the cause of the delay in the usual places where i read Veritas.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## hehey (Aug 30, 2009)

The guy who disapeared is back, chap will apparently be out soon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2009)

So where did he disappear into?


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 30, 2009)

Solar Eclipse,  is that the same blonde/Korean girl  in your sig from that other Korean manga that you posted about before?   if so what chapter did she first appeared?

say what is the name of that korean manga


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> Solar Eclipse,  is that the same blonde/Korean girl  in your sig from that other Korean manga that you posted about before?   if so what chapter did she first appeared?
> 
> say what is the name of that korean manga



Yes, she's the same girl

UnbalancexUnbalance Chapter 37 

The link is to the chapter she first appears in.


----------



## hehey (Aug 31, 2009)

NEW CHAP IS OUT!!!
Malware Bytes

And that bitch ass Fire Dragon gave Rud false information!!!

I kind of feel sorry for those 6 mooks that apparently died painfully... those guys were supposed to last 10 minutes??, good mooks must be hard to come by these days...


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 31, 2009)

Should have expected the info to be fake, who would keep something that important in a Desk drawer.

Also a drunk Madoka.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 31, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Should have expected the info to be fake, who would keep something that important in a Desk drawer.
> 
> Also a drunk Madoka.
> 
> Can't wait for the next chapter.



Hope Kang taps that ass into oblivion.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Hope Kang taps that ass into oblivion.



your assuming that Kang is a heterosexual male and that my friend is a bad assumption. Also Fire Dragon giving Rud false information that Rud will base the next 6 months of training on? Oh yeah Rud is soo dead.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 31, 2009)

A totally drunk Madoka in my bedroom?

*YOSH!*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Also Fire Dragon giving Rud false information that Rud will base the next 6 months of training on? Oh yeah Rud is soo dead.


wasn't the info about EOTL for Gangryon?

unless Rud is gonna try to learn eotl he shouldn't have any problems. He just needs to prefect his sword force.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 31, 2009)

Madoka drunk?

Tap that bitches ass!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Guys really?  Taking advantage of a vulnerable female.  Forsooth shame.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

The false information shouldn't matter because Gangryon won't utilise.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> wasn't the info about EOTL for Gangryon?
> 
> unless Rud is gonna try to learn eotl he shouldn't have any problems. He just needs to prefect his sword force.



The information Fire Dragon gave was about how to counter Vacuum Strike as well as information on EOTL. Now, I wonder whether both or only one of the informations are wrong as such. As people say, Gang probably won't make use of the "information" on EOTL, but OTOH, Rud might try to learn how to counter Vacuum Strike and if that information is false, then he's in deep shit  ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> wasn't the info about EOTL for Gangryon?
> 
> unless Rud is gonna try to learn eotl he shouldn't have any problems. He just needs to prefect his sword force.



No Rud was passed information on Heavens Riches I think.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Guys really?  Taking advantage of a vulnerable female.  Forsooth shame.



Well Gangyrong is going to go "waaaaaah women don't make me stronger get the fuck out!!!", so really i don't think its that type of argument...if it was Guhoo on the otherhand


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2009)

ugh Guhoo...
He has to be owned... completely destroyed, before I can read this manga in peace...

Fire Dragon didn't go all out.. yet


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

Fire Dragon has went all out and in doing so proved his bishiness.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2009)

Link me to the raw where Guhoo gets owned(he does right?) And I'll be able to rest easy at night....


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

Doesn't exist.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2009)

And I was hoping for something similar to Ubo's death from HxH....


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 31, 2009)

what the hell was Vera talking about Yuri putting a seal on her? so she has more power or somthing????  And Fire Dragon wasnt sure of winning when facing Yuri as well,   how strong was Yuri?  Lightning Tiger mentioned that Vera gave him more of a problem than Yuri did after he defeated Vera and her minions.


----------



## Vault (Aug 31, 2009)

So lightning Tiger is like the strongest  Bar none


----------



## Proxy (Aug 31, 2009)

Or is it Yuri? She may be incapacitated, but she could have been the strongest. 

Fire Dragon is pretty cool, imo. Here's hoping for more of a showing soon. 

And if this seal is anything like some Naruto crap, I'll be disappointed. Vera needs to be taken down a peg, and Fake Earth Beast needs his ass handed to him.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 31, 2009)

I wonder what that chat with that master was all about. Since we're mainly involved with the stories of the main characters I sometimes forget that masters of these styles exist elsewhere, even the traditionals. That guy seems to want the lost Yard Play style that Guesong figured out, though how Reunion intends to extract that from a corpse is a frightening thought. 

Also, Hayato intends going to a funeral? If it's Guesong's I hope Vera doesn't intend showing up. That would just be classless and would probably piss off Rud and Jeeha.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 31, 2009)

I dislike FD more than I dislike Vera.

And poor Fake Earth beast has a special place in my heart


----------



## Raviene (Aug 31, 2009)

Man i wish that there is another group/organization that would just come in and wipe these existing orgs (heaven's riches/yardplay factions etc etc.) and decide to take over. I know its old but i really like all of these people to get their butts kicked. *ALL OF THEM!!!*


on a side note: i think there is an off chance that there will be other groups introduced that has no connection w/ the ones already shown since someone said in this chapter that Heaven's Riches is where *Korean Martial Arts* are based of. I'm hoping to see other country's martial arts w/c would at least widen the plot and not just revolve around some stupid school's internal power struggle.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *I dislike FD more than I dislike Vera.
> *
> And poor Fake Earth beast *has a special place in my heart*


your taste in characters is as warped as ever i see.



Wuzzman said:


> No Rud was passed information on Heavens Riches I think.



EOTL is one of the 5 paths of Heaven's Riches.


the other info FD gave Rud that wasn't based on EOTL is some crap about Free style fist: Look here


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> your taste in characters is as warped as ever i see.



He was smug without style in the last chapter.

And thanks.

Poor Earth Beast I feel sorry before because he's geuninely loyal, gets abused and is the inheiritor of a broken and incomplete path.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2009)

Guhoo will emerge from isolation as the strongest student council member, no doubt.


----------



## hehey (Aug 31, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Poor Earth Beast I feel sorry before because he's geuninely loyal, gets abused and is the inheiritor of a broken and incomplete path.



Loyal my ass, he used to serve Yuri, but as soon as shes injured hes all over on Vera's side, Earth _Worm_ aint know the meaning of loyalty.


----------



## Blaizen (Aug 31, 2009)

The ones I want to see beat down are Vera and Guhoo.

I suspect that Vera will start to have wet dreams about Gangryoung once he masters EOTL. At that moment Gangryoung should go : lol gtfo here bitch you killed my master.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> EOTL is one of the 5 paths of Heaven's Riches.
> 
> 
> the other info FD gave Rud that wasn't based on EOTL is some crap about Free style fist: Look here



Free style fist is what Vera uses as her hand to hand combat style. Which is of course retarded since she can blow people in half by waving her hand....

The chat with the masters was basically Vera attempt to solidify her role as the successor of Heaven Riches. Which apparently lords over a lot of other Korean martial arts. By getting all the master who left Heaven Riches when Yuri joined reunion in agreement with her, Vera confirms her path to becoming the successor to Heaven Riches.

I highly doubt we will see other martial arts besides the Korean. For one the way 99% of these guys fight leads me to the conclusion that if you give an amateur boxer some ki he would proceed to solo the majority of Veritas, the fact that Vera won all her matches by jabbing is not far fetched considering the way "top tier" guys like Fire Dragon fight. And besides the reunion/yuri/successor to heaven riches drama seems to be the beginning and end of this manga.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally this chapter was released! It was good, still for the wait i was expecting more 
Lets see how all these latest events will turn out to affect Kang path.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 31, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Or is it Yuri? She may be incapacitated, but she could have been the strongest.
> 
> Fire Dragon is pretty cool, imo. Here's hoping for more of a showing soon.
> 
> And if this seal is anything like some Naruto crap, I'll be disappointed. Vera needs to be taken down a peg, and Fake Earth Beast needs his ass handed to him.



i dont believe it is like some power up that this seal is preventing from having.   i bet some important information or something else that would be revealed later on the story since  Vera is pretty strong already.

Lightning Tiger already mentioned he had no problems defeating Yuri and that Vera gave him a little more trouble than Yuri did.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome chapter. Fire Dragon was pretty crazy this time around. Although I wonder at his motive for giving Rud fake info on EOTL.


----------



## Antifate (Sep 1, 2009)

This chapter seems to paint FD as the bad guy, and Vera as the good guy.  I think Rud is going to get ASS-STOMPED by Vera when they fight.  She's got a seal, imagine how imba she would be without it.

Drunk Madoka, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Wat.


----------



## martryn (Sep 1, 2009)

> This chapter seems to paint FD as the bad guy, and Vera as the good guy.



I think both Fire Dragon and Vera are supposed to be the badguys.  I didn't for one second think of Vera as anything but an evil cunt during this entire chapter.  I sorta wanted Fake Earth Beast to get his ass owned too.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 1, 2009)

Antifate said:


> This chapter seems to paint FD as the bad guy, and *Vera as the good guy*.  I think Rud is going to get ASS-STOMPED by Vera when they fight.  She's got a seal, imagine how imba she would be without it.
> 
> Drunk Madoka, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Wat.



*HER* name and the word *GOOD* doesn't belong in the same sentence if you ask me.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah Vera is not a good character. I think the reason why is people aren't used to seeing evil organisations competing against one another. 

The only group that looks good to me is Rud's.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2009)

^ Rud's group are the "_good intentions, yet mistaken about the situation_" protagonists...Vera's group is the "_keep the status quo by any means necessary_" group

and Yuri is the crazy bitch who wants to combine all paths of heaven's riches and become goddes of the new world...


----------



## Antifate (Sep 1, 2009)

Despite me not really liking Vera's ruthlessness and personality, I think she'll ally up with Gangryong sooner or later.

It seems to me that Vera is starting to get portrayed as a good guy, if only slightly.  In the Guesong flashback we saw that she was constantly overshadowed by her sister, sad childhood, blah blah.  Typical good guy stuffs!

I'm not 100% sure about her motives either.  The "steal ur art lolol" thing is kind of gay, and refusing to give Gangryong ki is pretty gay too, but until I know her ultimate goal, I can't say she's evil.  Just really strict and ruthless.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2009)

Vera is *not* a good guy.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 1, 2009)

Huu Vera is a guy?...fuck! I fapped to that.


----------



## Antifate (Sep 2, 2009)

I would say good girl, but that's something you tell your dog or something.  Though one could argue Vera is a bitch. 

Good person just sounds awkward.

More importantly, what makes her goal so evil?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2009)

lame chapter

vera and fire dragon pretend to fight but not really for 20 pages

i wanted to see Vera obliterated


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2009)

hehey said:


> Loyal my ass, he used to serve Yuri, but as soon as shes injured hes all over on Vera's side, Earth _Worm_ aint know the meaning of loyalty.



When we saw him with Yuri Vera was probably, like, six, if that. We don't know what happened since then.

Anyway, Earth Beast could be loyal to the family, rather than the specific girl.


----------



## martryn (Sep 2, 2009)

> Anyway, Earth Beast could be loyal to the family, rather than the specific girl.



Earth Beast is loyal to the ideal of unity.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 2, 2009)

People don't seem to understand. There is no good/bad guys here. Just a bunch of people with different motives and different ways of going about doing things.  

And i don't really understand all the Vera hate. She's my favourite female character. If i have to guess why she's so hated its probably because of her personality, which can probably be described as tough, aloof, arrogant and cold. Which probably means she not some silly, weak and subservient girl who'll easily swoon into a guy's arms. Probably the kind of hot and proud girl that bespectacled internet nerds know they have no chance in hell with. 

Hence, all the pathetic self-deluding crap about how she's a bitch who needs to get slapped around and put in her place. Hilarious.


----------



## martryn (Sep 2, 2009)

She stepped up and killed Guesong.  And that was her intent from the start.  That's pretty evil.  Killing someone in cold blood.  1st degree murder.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2009)

Most people in the comic are murderers, or will be soon enough.


----------



## Antifate (Sep 2, 2009)

Guesong was ferociously deranged, and was about to kill one of her followers.  Not only that, both his goals (toppling Vera from her presidency and winning her heart) were counter to her interests.  Though no killing is justified, people in manga (or manhwa) have killed for a lot less.  But I see how opposing one of the protagonist's ally's allies could be interpreted as villain material.  But then again she ends up opposing Fire Dragon too.    I agree, there seems to be no real set of good guys and bad guys.

And Guesong betrayed Honse.    I can't like him.  T_T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2009)

martryn said:


> Earth Beast is loyal to the ideal of unity.



Earth Beast was willing to fight Fire Dragon, who he knew would destroy him, to protect Vera.

Before, just for the sake of his own pride, he was too scared to throw even one punch.


----------



## martryn (Sep 2, 2009)

> Earth Beast was willing to fight Fire Dragon, who he knew would destroy him, to protect Vera.
> 
> Before, just for the sake of his own pride, he was too scared to throw even one punch.



He sees Vera as the best path to unity.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 2, 2009)

Gee, as I see it, Gangryong may be the only truly good guy here <_<. Vera's a bitch at many times and I personally don't like her methods or how she's supposedly "neutral", but is really somewhat favored towards her followers but ultimately we do not know what her ultimate goal is, so it's a bit up in the air. In the meantime, Rud's group doesn't seems like they have entirely pure intentions either, if you ask me - they desire to represent the traditional martial artists, but at what costs and what methodfs, one wonder...? Fire Dragon seems like one of the worst "bad guys" thus far - certainly perhaps among the more selfish ones, as both he and Yuri follows only their own greed/desire and aren't above dirty methods - but they seems to believe it may be better in the end - Yuri seem to desire for martial arts to become more spread instead of being held soley by only a choosen few and thinks that if she could control nature, she could do so for the good of mankind or whatever.

Whatever, Gangryong's intentions still seems to be the purest in the bunch, so..


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Vera is *not* a good guy.



No.. She's a good girl... a very GOOD girl


----------



## Sarkile (Sep 2, 2009)

Honse is the only good guy.  Gangryong is just his sidekick.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 2, 2009)

Lusankya said:


> People don't seem to understand. There is no good/bad guys here. Just a bunch of people with different motives and different ways of going about doing things.
> 
> And i don't really understand all the Vera hate. She's my favourite female character. If i have to guess why she's so hated its probably because of her personality, which can probably be described as *tough, aloof, arrogant and cold*. Which probably means she not some silly, weak and subservient girl who'll easily swoon into a guy's arms. Probably the kind of hot and proud girl that bespectacled internet nerds know they have no chance in hell with.
> 
> Hence, all the pathetic self-deluding crap about how she's a bitch who needs to get slapped around and put in her place. Hilarious.



nope...this isnt it..for me atleast(i like a girl w/ an attitude)...its just that she is EVIL...E-V-I-L and masochistic...i bet she would even have sex w/ a hobo if its the only way to get what she wants...seriously the bitch is a nutcase

but she has one redeeming quality though...damn tits are awesome!!


----------



## Rangamaru (Sep 2, 2009)

Raviene said:


> nope...this isnt it..for me atleast(i like a girl w/ an attitude)...its just that she is EVIL...E-V-I-L and masochistic...i bet she would even have sex w/ a hobo if its the only way to get what she wants...seriously the bitch is a nutcase
> 
> but she has one redeeming quality though...damn tits are awesome!!



Thank god someone said something. It seems that alot of people are catching shit for disliking many of the female characters, and I can't help but side with those disliking them. It has nothing to do with them being proud, strong, or not subservient; they aren't very noble in character; however, my favorites are Shinra and the new Yard Play Chick. Vera gets on my nerves because she pretends she's neutral but she isn't: She knew what the student council was planning when she was injured, and she sat there when Honse injured himself. If she were neutral she would have stopped that from happening. She'll turn on anyone that gets in her way even resorting to killing them and she
*Spoiler*: __ 



even threatens to kill her comatose sister because of her fathers continued support of yuri.


.  I understand alot of people are on her side because of geusong and his threatened rape, but keep in mind it wasn't an attempted rape, because if he attempted she surely would have been. Even if that turned people off of his character, keep in mind he was punished thoroughly--he was beaten by Madoka and dragged around school for hours and forced into a year of isolated training, and then killed--I do dislike how he treated Honse, but he's dead now, so oh well. Madoka, I hated her before her fight with Geusong. I hated her the moment she told Rud he should forget about everything that happened in the past, and that they could all be friends after they graduated. What is that bitch smoking? She knows what the traditional students have been though and quite frankly she doesn't care--hell, Rud could have killed Guhoo, but he didn't whereas Vera murdered Guesong, but people still support her; isn't that a bit blind? It wouldn't be so bad if Madoka thought what she was doing was right, but even she doesn't know--hence, that's why she's always gets depressed and starts to drink. And so what if the tradiational students want to remove vera, its there fucking right and she has no right to interfere. If they didn't want that to happen, then stop forcing them to come to their stupid school.


----------



## bSupernova (Sep 3, 2009)

Every single female character in this manga so far is some sort of crazy. Ranging from the masochistic Vera, to the tool(s) Madoka/Shinra and the batshit insane Yuri. Lusankya is partly right in that there are no bad guys, just crazy people with crazy ideals. Vera and Madoka are probably the most disturbing. Vera is just completely messed up. Maybe not as much as her sister but only because she seems to keep to herself. Madoka keeps yearning for the good old days, "good old days" which consisted of ganging up on someone and beating the fuck out of him to the point of preferring to be forever incapacitated from martial arts than be subjected to any further harm.

Madoka not dying really pushed it (for me) and almost made me drop the manga. Guesong dying so easily just made me lol and smh at the author's blatant lack of a backbone. Don't want to kill any female characters eh? afraid of a fan backslash? 

On another note, Rud's story makes no sense to me because if he really cared about that girl as much as the author seems to want us believe, he would have killed Guhoo a long time ago/as soon as he had the power to.

And exactly why is Madoka (and Shinra and everyone else) so attached to Vera? As far as all of us can tell, she couldn't care less about any of them. She barely reacts to any friendly emotions they have towards her, constantly humiliates them, threatens them, incarcerates them, etc. Why would any sane person be so seemingly attached to this narcissistic sociopath of a character? are they all just sick masochists too?

Most of that was just rhetoric but if you really feel like you have an explanation, go right ahead.

I have the feeling that the current antagonists will be befriended by Gangryong/will be brought together with Gangryong in an amazing twist (*not*.) of fate to face off against a bigger evil/crazier crazies!!!.

Why are these authors/mangakas so fond of ruining their otherwise entertaining manga/hwa with these incredibly shitty twists/developments?

The first chapter of Veritas is one of my favorites, even to this day. Gangryong + Lighting Tiger's interaction was gold.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 3, 2009)

Of COURSE there are bad guys. There is just a sever lack of good guys. Anyone who thinks Vera is secretly a good guy is fooling themselves.


----------



## Lightning Tiger (Sep 3, 2009)

Heh, this manga is awesome. Small wonder who my fav. character is hmm?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 3, 2009)

bSupernova said:


> Every single female character in this manga so far is some sort of crazy. Ranging from the masochistic Vera, to the tool(s) Madoka/Shinra and the batshit insane Yuri. Lusankya is partly right in that there are no bad guys, just crazy people with crazy ideals. Vera and Madoka are probably the most disturbing. Vera is just completely messed up. Maybe not as much as her sister but only because she seems to keep to herself. Madoka keeps yearning for the good old days, "good old days" which consisted of ganging up on someone and beating the fuck out of him to the point of preferring to be forever incapacitated from martial arts than be subjected to any further harm.
> 
> Madoka not dying really pushed it (for me) and almost made me drop the manga. Guesong dying so easily just made me lol and smh at the author's blatant lack of a backbone. Don't want to kill any female characters eh? afraid of a fan backslash?
> 
> ...



The Law of manga=/ if you're strong you are liked, right, and have people trying to get you to "acknowledge" thier power. This is Vera's greatest droll for the other characters. 

Beyond the above, it's like that sydrome for some people who are held hostage. In short, they are under such pressure and subeject to such an envrioment that they grow to love their real or figurative captures. Hell, even the worst of friends may be reminscened upon if circumstances are right. Add in the fact said capture has estabished herself with a power that provides security, whoms subsequent goal is more power and order, and the aura of brazen viciousness is like heaven. Why? Well, truth be told, these characters love violence and fighting. So, if you assume even the toughest meanest bastard can be a gentle and quiet lover, it can all work out. If for no other reason, i'd suppose those flashback scene's or wtv indicate Vera is actually nice with some of her people behind the shadows. Too be honest though, I can't remember which scene's were with Vera and which were with Yuri to validate anything I've said. Damn twins.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Of COURSE there are bad guys. There is just a sever lack of good guys. Anyone who thinks Vera is secretly a good guy is fooling themselves.



yeah... Kang/Gang isn't enough to use as some kind of a contrast (i have a funny feeling that LT is some sort of a bad guy himself and Honse isn't doing shit either)


----------



## Proxy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lightning Tiger said:


> Heh, this manga is awesome. Small wonder who my fav. character is hmm?



Let me guess...it's Fire Dragon isn't it? Tell me I'm right 

And Rud didn't make a move against Guhoo because of Vera's position. In this case, taking her and him down makes more sense than simply killing Guhoo. His plans are wider than that at least.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad to see veritas fans,it's a very cool series,my cousin is Demon Soichiro and he suggested to me that this forum has fun and it's quite good,nice too meet u all

my 3 fav characters are:

Lighting Tiger
Rud
Kangryong




and from the hot girls:


Vera
Yuri
Madoka
Shinra



i've read till 35 chapter and it's so cool,also my cousin said to post this in spoilers,
it's for those who read the raws,he found it in helzone forums:



*Spoiler*: __ 



In chap 75, Honse had chellenged to Vera on every one's presense.
but there were many twists to the plot.

some behind story was there.

according to chap 76, Honse's Ki channel is not 'revived'.
infact, it wasnt destoyed from the first.

the time when the committee members were scheming to beat Honse(chap 39),
earlier than, Hayato(he already became traditionlist)warn the fact to Rud and Honse.

Then Rud and Hayato propose an plan to Honse, for demonstrate the wrong idea of Reunion, and prove the superiority of Traditionalist's side.
Honse accept this plan and put up a false show with Hayato.
Hayato had volunteered to break Honse's Ki channel, and he swindle their commitee member.
Find out the all of these truth, Vera burst into laughter.
Then She decline to Rud "You and your guys are exactly the same as me, Im so happy to this fact. After all you guys who representative of traditionalist had been tainted with this school too. We are following each's ideal by all means possible, here's where we are absolutely identical."

Each member of Nine dragons give a chellenge to Reunionist of preexistence commitee members.

Rud vs Guhoo / Jeeha vs Shinra / Hayato vs Mooyoung / Gangryong vs Yuwha / Paul vs Madoka,

and Honse vs Vera, Hyounme(white shortcut hair traditionlist girl, this girl is promote to commitee member in vol.9) will not be fight with another but she promised to take a vote on nine dragon.










damn when  i read it ,i was confused ,still i am though xd, i think i will read more to know what's going on here ,Veritas ftw


----------



## martryn (Sep 4, 2009)

The spoilers look legit from the Raws I've seen.  Thanks for the info, Yusuke.  And I hope you like the forums.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome.

Are you serious with those spoilers?!

That sounds awesome 

I love Honse 

Shinra shouldn't be so low on your list, sir. Sweet set though, Kazuya stomps.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome,now i read another 5 chaps,this Mask guy seems a broken one,Madoka will have a good brawl against  him


----------



## Raviene (Sep 4, 2009)

that was shocking :ho

i know Gangryoung is the only confirmed good guy but he lost some of his bad guy aura here and i dont like it...i wish he threw madoka out after raping her or raped her after raping her if you know what i mean (im sure she dont mind )

btw...holding techniques of Madoka + Magnetic force of lightning space<<<this would be a killer combo if Gangryoung manages to mix those two up


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

Poor Madoka-Chan 

She'll have to put a serious wtfpwnt smackdown on a strong guy to recover her reps 

And when did gang sign up to support Rud? That was a pretty lameass leap from a previously independent guy.

And this new dude looks shite.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2009)

New Gainax page.

and he is worried about her being in a _fighting_ condition. Why can't they make heterosexual main characters?


----------



## Skylit (Sep 4, 2009)

Woho. I love Paul's Design. pek


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

Gang, Jeeha and Honse are the only Hetro males in the comic.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2009)

No just Honse really...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 4, 2009)

Gang disappoints...


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 4, 2009)

Damn, the spoilers sound awesome.

Also for chapter 50, paul design looks great.

 Awkward indeed Kang, awkward indeed.

Kang I hope you groped a feel while she was out.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> No just Honse really...



Don't be fooled by his bowtie, Jeeha is warm for Shinra's form.


----------



## bSupernova (Sep 4, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> The Law of manga=/ if you're strong you are liked, right, and have people trying to get you to "acknowledge" thier power. This is Vera's greatest droll for the other characters.
> 
> Beyond the above, it's like that sydrome for some people who are held hostage. In short, they are under such pressure and subeject to such an envrioment that they grow to love their real or figurative captures. Hell, even the worst of friends may be reminscened upon if circumstances are right. Add in the fact said capture has estabished herself with a power that provides security, whoms subsequent goal is more power and order, and the aura of brazen viciousness is like heaven. Why? Well, truth be told, these characters love violence and fighting. So, if you assume even the toughest meanest bastard can be a gentle and quiet lover, it can all work out. If for no other reason, i'd suppose those flashback scene's or wtv indicate Vera is actually nice with some of her people behind the shadows. Too be honest though, I can't remember which scene's were with Vera and which were with Yuri to validate anything I've said. Damn twins.



I strongly doubt that any of this is a result of something like the Stockholm syndrome. It's just that there is a lack of any real depth to these characters 

Ah well. Those spoilers made me more interested in the series because from the looks of it there won't be any shitty "bad guys working with good guys towards a greater goa!!" twist... at least for now, anyway.


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 4, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Damn, the spoilers sound awesome.
> 
> Also for chapter 50, paul design looks great.
> 
> ...



Well how do you think she got on the bed?


----------



## hehey (Sep 4, 2009)

another spoiler from chap 75, for those wondering about a certain battle many have wondered about, if you havent heard it already.

*Spoiler*: __ 





IN CHAP 75 the secret got out

At that time when Anichella VS Guhoo, Principal Yuri (vera's older sis) helped Guhoo(nobody know that excepet Guhoo) and paralyzed Anichella with her power. 

so that Guhoo could kill Ani.


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 4, 2009)

Also... Gang is very much Heterao... Proof...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

Gang pwnt Madoka. Though she walked right into that attack.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 4, 2009)

hehey said:


> another spoiler from chap 75, for those wondering about a certain battle many have wondered about, if you havent heard it already.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Really?? he sucks now.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 4, 2009)

cha-uzu said:


> Also... Gang is very much Heterao... Proof...



it actually pains me to see those badass panels and compare them to what he has become now ...***sigh***

he is slowly losing his mojo


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Kang I hope you groped a feel while she was out.



No, he didn't. Jeeha reminds me of a gay friend. And Kang never had mojo.


----------



## Antifate (Sep 4, 2009)

Shinra allying with FD?    Does this mean that Guhoo might switch over too?  Or maybe Shinra is just screwing around with FD.  Moar Shinraaaaa.

Glad to see Gang has a cool new technique.  I wish they chose someone else for him to use it on though.  Beating up an already weak, intoxicated, girl who uses a fighting style that your technique counters doesn't really hype him up.

Btw, just making sure I have things right:
Is the girl Paul is about to fight the same one Gang is scheduled to fight with later on?  

And is Mu-Young another council member?  

Why did FD give Rud fake information if both groups are going after Vera, and he has made it clear that an allied (though he probably still needs to earn his trust) Gangryong with mastery over EotL is something that he desires?


I found it funny that a boozed up Madoka staggers out of Gang's room and two seconds later FD pops in and goes, "Have you been well...  Gangryong?  "


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope Shinra is just double agenting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2009)

Shit, chapter 50 is out already? 

*goes to read*


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 4, 2009)

hehey said:


> another spoiler from chap 75, for those wondering about a certain battle many have wondered about, if you havent heard it already.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Motherfuckers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also from the other spoilers, Vera bursting out in laughter. 

that's surprising.:amazed 






Wuzzman said:


> No, he didn't. Jeeha reminds me of a gay friend. And Kang never had mojo.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha that pleases me to NO end!  There IS good and evil in this series and tada, Guhoo is officially on the side of evil.  Fuck reunion and they're skeevy, arian head.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 4, 2009)

i was just wondering after reading this chapter how do those that stay in the isolation room eat and drink? i mean the door cant be opened.....just a quick thought that passed through my head while reading this


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

The food is probably passed through a shoot.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL Madownedka in the house.  I am impressed at just how brutal that was.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Yo,everyone fawkin long time no see ,i see that my little cousin said the spoilers i gave him right ,he is still noob though in veritas ,anyway,let's see the chap was bad,reason:Kang fucked  sideways in this one ,he may be my fav char but the ass he didn't raped her 


If was LT here things were be different 


edit:for those who are reading the raws


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rud will lose against Guhoo,Hayato will win against Muyong,Kang same,Shinra will win in her fight and Paul also(Madoka must show a new boob skill this time ),About Vera's and Honse's fight,who knows


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2009)

Great chapter, good character development, also no spoilers for me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2009)

Kang raping, sounds like you want him to be Guesong Jr.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 4, 2009)

Good chapter. The next should be even better. Can't wait.


----------



## Antifate (Sep 4, 2009)

Fuck I just got raped by those spoilers.  

That little line about LT gave me the impression it was going to be LT fanart or something.

  I am disappoint.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kang raping, sounds like you want him to be Guesong Jr.





lol


----------



## Harihara (Sep 4, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> edit:for those who are reading the raws
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Question for the Raws

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait so Paul beats Madoka geez is she going to win any fight before Veritas end...I'm so disappointed in her


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Harihara said:


> Question for the Raws
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



read the ''will'' part,they are predictions,wait they have many chaps to show,Veritas is currently in 76 chap,we have to see many battles


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 4, 2009)

Gang is statrting to look a little gay but cool chap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Madoka sucks and do we ever get to see some Achiella boob?


----------



## Fenix (Sep 4, 2009)

Shinra? On Fire Dragon's side? But Guhoo is on Vera's side right?!! NOoOoOOOoooO


----------



## Harihara (Sep 4, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> read the ''will'' part,they are predictions,wait they have many chaps to show,Veritas is currently in 76 chap,we have to see many battles




*Spoiler*: __ 



ah okay jumped the gun for a second sorry, well whatever happens, Madoka better get one


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 5, 2009)

Gang needs to stop playing with his dick and start refining that half drop of ki he has stored up somewhere


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 5, 2009)

She was drunk and had a broken arm.

If Kang had Guesong's personality he'd be all over that bitch.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like this Mu-Young's tryin' to pull a Shishio


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 5, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Looks like this Mu-Young's tryin' to pull a Shishio



 If MU-Young is half as well designed as Shishio, he'll be awesome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 5, 2009)

Shishio is a copy of Mu young ,lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 5, 2009)

why doesn't another group pickup veritas and scan the huge unscanned RAWs?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2009)

Bleach should just be dropped by everyone...there no profit in reading it... not even entertaining anymore... Unless it suddenly changed its direction... I'm pretty certain thats impossible though....

Veritas does need more love, but what can you do?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2009)

Veritas needs less fanservice and more sex to get any love from me.


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2009)

Just stumbled across this thread. This is currently my favorite manga. By far. Glad to see there's others who enjoy it too.

Nice to have a strong main character too. As a Baki the grappler fan, I pull similarities.

Naruto could learn a thing or two from these guys.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 8, 2009)

HInch said:


> Just stumbled across this thread. This is currently my favorite manga. By far. Glad to see there's others who enjoy it too.
> 
> Nice to have a strong main character too. As a Baki the grappler fan, I pull similarities.
> 
> Naruto could learn a thing or two from these guys.



Naruto can learn from Baki, but Baki is too fucking pretentious. Naruto likes women unlike Gang. I rather Naruto learn from Guhoo


----------



## HInch (Sep 8, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Naruto can learn from Baki, but Baki is too fucking pretentious. Naruto likes women unlike Gang. I rather Naruto learn from Guhoo



The pretentiosness could work. Beats creepy one sided crushes on other ninjas.(Sauce.)

Fair point on Gang. Boy isn't wired up right.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 8, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Naruto can learn from Baki, but Baki is too fucking pretentious. Naruto likes women unlike Gang. I rather Naruto learn from Guhoo



But he is already learning from Guhoo, maybe a little too much 

He's trying to stay a bro to Sasuke, even though Teh Sauce is a wanted criminal


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 8, 2009)

If Guhoo was in Narutoverse we would have forgotten about Sasuke, made Sakura forget about Sasuke, and have been banging Hinta in sage mode


----------



## Calm (Sep 8, 2009)

Rangamaru said:


> Madoka, I hated her before her fight with Geusong. I hated her the moment she told Rud he should forget about everything that happened in the past, and that they could all be friends after they graduated. What is that bitch smoking? She knows what the traditional students have been though and quite frankly she doesn't care--hell, Rud could have killed Guhoo, but he didn't whereas Vera murdered Guesong, but people still support her; isn't that a bit blind? It wouldn't be so bad if Madoka thought what she was doing was right, but even she doesn't know--hence, that's why she's always gets depressed and starts to drink. And so what if the tradiational students want to remove vera, its there fucking right and she has no right to interfere. If they didn't want that to happen, then stop forcing them to come to their stupid school.


Drunk girls are fun


bSupernova said:


> Madoka not dying really pushed it (for me) and almost made me drop the manga. Guesong dying so easily just made me lol and smh at the author's blatant lack of a backbone. Don't want to kill any female characters eh? afraid of a fan backslash?
> 
> On another note, Rud's story makes no sense to me because if he really cared about that girl as much as the author seems to want us believe, he would have killed Guhoo a long time ago/as soon as he had the power to.
> 
> And exactly why is Madoka (and Shinra and everyone else) so attached to Vera? As far as all of us can tell, she couldn't care less about any of them. She barely reacts to any friendly emotions they have towards her, constantly humiliates them, threatens them, incarcerates them, etc. Why would any sane person be so seemingly attached to this narcissistic sociopath of a character? are they all just sick masochists too?


1st part: How can you kill such work of art? Every hair, breast size, waist all drawn to perfection 
3rd part: The power hungry are usually drawn to large amount of power, and Vera has clearly made herself know thats shes no push over


cha-uzu said:


> Also... Gang is very much Heterao... Proof...


:ho Bro knows what he wants

A question though for this discussion, does anyone believe that isolation training has real effect?

Guhoo trained(who was uber serious), yet lost to Rud (who was calm, playful yet serious)
Guesong trained for a year and lost against Vera (but not really fair since he was struck by Madoka
therefore, is sparring > isolation?


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

> A question though for this discussion, does anyone believe that isolation training has real effect?



I think, at least in Guesong's case, that it had a huge impact.  I mean, he rediscovered his lost art or whatever with the shadow shit or... whatever, right?  

Seems a bit harsh the amount of time they're in isolation, though.


----------



## Calm (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, no doubt it was impressive he learned the lost art in a year...

...only to have it lost again(like in 5-10mins!) for x amount of years now


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

> Yeah, no doubt it was impressive he learned the lost art in a year...
> 
> ...only to have it lost again(like in 5-10mins!) for x amount of years now



A deserving leader of Southern Yardplay, but not a very good one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2009)

bah, Yard play is a peasant's martial art anyway...


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd rather see more of FD's and EOTL in action. The two best arts shown so far. I couldn't really care less for anything else. Although Rud's swordforce is awesome.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

Yardplay is lead by a hawt chick

EOT


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yardplay has cool chi techniques like they chi movement Guesong used to move his body without using his muscles. Life Wisher is pretty cool to (that should be the name of the move that deposited Kang in the ceiling)



> A question though for this discussion, does anyone believe that isolation training has real effect?


I think it would vary greatly. If you're Reunion and the Vera troupe likes you, they probably give you some data to study while you are in isolation. If you're not in their good graces, you go in with nothing and isolation is useless. If you're a traditional I suppose you have an opportunity to refine your technique or even discover some stuff like Guesong did, since one of the up sides about isolation for a traditional is that Reunion can't really monitor you while you're in there.


----------



## Death (Sep 9, 2009)

Guesong could have done a little of both isolation and sparring.  The shadows that he made had mass didn't they?  It is possible that the isolation got him so far and the sparring took him the rest of the way.


----------



## Calm (Sep 9, 2009)

Death said:


> Guesong could have done a little of both isolation and sparring.  The shadows that he made had mass didn't they?  It is possible that the isolation got him so far and the sparring took him the rest of the way.



Thats the thing though. Isolation didnt get him very far. If memory serves correct Madoka did more damage to Guesong than he did to her. So "isolation got him so far" is not true. Learning a new technique was good, but just didnt cut it in a real life situation


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 9, 2009)

if he lived a bit more in  isolation ,the chances of being alive were high(well he wouldn't have to face the ''reaper ''aka Vera )


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2009)

by Askerian I think 51 is out now.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

LT's fav hobby is ''rapist''


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 11, 2009)

Excellent chapter. LT is absolutely INSANE.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone can have it. I just wanted to make it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol at the extras

"Lose some weight fatty"

Also, hot Vera and Yuri are hot

And seems they're only half sisters with a mother who doesn't give a shit about Vera

Is it because she's only half Korean?

And Lightning Tiger's awesome just went up a hundred fold


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

I sensed rape, but it was just a punch in the abdomen 

Shit was excellent


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Guesong was a noob compare to him


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn LT, just damn.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Guesong was an attention whore


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Kang has to follow his master steps for real,otherwise he'll die like Kamina(virgin)


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 11, 2009)

Lightning Tiger is too awesome.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2009)

Yuri will awaken when Gang RAPES HER

Like sleeping beauty, only with cawks.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

,rep^




btw in the poll LT is 1st,Honse is 2nd and Kang 3rd,Honse lost his 1st place huh?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Her vaginal canal is going be violated

As foretold in volume 10

**


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2009)

I voted for Honse and Gang


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Fawkin hell,imagine a dead LT has more votes than everyone else in the series


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2009)

And he died in the first chapter too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Won't be long before Kang is Bijuu level


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2009)

My only problem so far is Gang appears too be advancing too fast.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Needs more Honse tbh


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 11, 2009)

Needs more - Wait! It's perfect the way it is!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Needs more Honse tbh



The waiting will make his return all the sweeter 

Actually Gang gets surprisingly little attention considering he's supposed to be the main character.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

At least he isn't like most protagonists, winning just about every single battle, and not having the series mainly focused just on him. That's one of the good things about Veritas.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Kang is one of the best shonen main chars,for real


----------



## Sαge (Sep 11, 2009)

How is it that every time there's a flash back containing LT, he looks better and better?  It's like one long streak of win. When will it end? 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Needs more Honse tbh



Seconded.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can this manga get an anime ?...The thing is that it gets a lot of attention lately but its Korean...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Rud's fight was fucking epic.......

I thought his style was pathetic at first then......


----------



## Antifate (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty generic backstory for Vera (though it kind of explains her "I'll do it myself/alone/ruthless bitch" attitude), but at least there was more LT.

I hate how they ended it with "the man who killed LT" for two chapters in a row!


----------



## martryn (Sep 11, 2009)

> I hate how they ended it with "the man who killed LT" for two chapters in a row!



But it's not like it'll be a surprise when you find out next chapter.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

I didn't think LT was "really" dead for the longest time.


----------



## martryn (Sep 11, 2009)

> I didn't think LT was "really" dead for the longest time.



I'm still not convinced.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Kang is one of the best shonen main chars,for real


 
Aside from being a hardass

Put Honse or LT in his place, and the HST would be nothing but a forgotten memory.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 11, 2009)

Fuck I can't wait to see the man who killed him already...Can someone please tell me what raw volume it is and particular what page? On mangahelpers, thanks.

Databook 2 - Mokuton no Jutsu


----------



## The Imp (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh cool LT wanted to be a rapist.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Aside from being a hardass
> 
> Put Honse or LT in his place, and the HST would be nothing but a forgotten memory.





Faguto and his verse will not be forgotten so easy 




Kang serves his role quite good,if LT was the main then Veritas would end in 50 chaps(reason?)he was gonna rape all of them,after the end ,Honse is not the main char type


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Neither is Dick Grayson, and he's Batman now


----------



## Raviene (Sep 11, 2009)

i don't know if its just me but LT was a bit out of character here...he actually said something that you would expect Gang saying

the following paragraph is just an assumption and pure speculation:

After LT removed her seal Yuri put it back. This is probably the reason why Gang is still alive. If she really didn't want Gang around then w/ her influence she could've had him kicked out of the school the first day. I also think she has some knowledge on EOTL needing pure energy or some shit like that to remove her seal w/c would explain why she was so adamant in denying Gang artificial ki. 

But i wish Gang would make her bow to him first before unsealing her shit and maybe make her kneel down and ***(oh nevermind  but remember that she is the type to do anything to get what she wants )


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

hahaha,Darth that were harsh words


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm, some interesting backstory indeed - the most interesting bit in this all being Vera's seal, LT removing it and that apparently Yuri fears comptetion... Well, it sorta explains Vera's feelings for LT then and why she hates Yuri that much. Gives some interesting thoughts about the future...


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 11, 2009)

Woot generic back story that tries to get you to sympathize with the uber bitch Vera...the author should really start by making her less bitch and more riding male pole.


----------



## ChaochroX (Sep 12, 2009)

so her sister was mean to her? That's why she's such a raging bitch? I mean my brother is a douche but you don't see me blowing people in half with super chi attacks. The LT stuff was interesting though but i mean i don't think anyone is surprised that when LT shows up shit gets awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 12, 2009)

That would be just venting on her part


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 12, 2009)

Every chapter is just a cock tease...

So the seal is already gone... hmm


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 12, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i don't know if its just me but LT was a bit out of character here...he actually said something that you would expect Gang saying
> 
> the following paragraph is just an assumption and pure speculation:
> 
> ...



eh? when was the seal put back by Yuri?   I dont recall it being put back by Yuri, if it was at all.


----------



## Antifate (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think Yuri put it back.  When Vera talked about her seal before, she never implied it was still here.

And oshit backstory.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 13, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> eh? when was the seal put back by Yuri?   I dont recall it being put back by Yuri, if it was at all.



hence the disclaimer "pure speculation"... i was just trying to make sense why Vera dont just boot him out of the school or blast him into half and say "oops my bad"


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 13, 2009)

Raviene said:


> hence the disclaimer "pure speculation"... i was just trying to make sense why Vera dont just boot him out of the school or blast him into half and say "oops my bad"



Because he's under Fire Dragon's protection?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

FD's authority is minor in front of Vera's power


----------



## Raviene (Sep 13, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Because he's under Fire Dragon's protection?



nah...i dont think that's enough..

id still say she has plans to use Kang...this is the only reason why he is still alive IMHO


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 14, 2009)

that attack was quite strong to the heart though against  Kang,  the same type of attack that she did to LT when they fought., i dont think Kang is the type to listen to her.  

though seeing her back story and now FD being revealed to be some major bad guy,  i expect they might have to team up to defeat him and what he is planning.  i think is too smart in the future to be used by anyone and would become a mirror image of LT.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2009)

I think she has a soft sport for LT's student D:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

Chapta 52 kiddies

Link


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

Vera doesn't want Kang out of the school.  Earth Beast is loyal to Vera, and he's the one that dragged him in.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

Link

New chapter, read it


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

Attempt #2 at DLing the Veritas chapter.  It's come out a little later than normal.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

from mediafire is better,the other is not working


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

I officially love and hate Yuri Linus


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

Yuri is pure love


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

More like pure bosom


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

Yuri>Veritas Verse


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

That cut of Honse's is something to be admired


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

Kanye West


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm Yuhwa...finally the type of girl I like its in veritas...the other guy looks freaky like Guesong .


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

So Yuhwa is one a member of Southern Yardplay, right?  Didn't I remember reading that somewhere?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

Mu Young will be more pcycho than Guen,100%


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 17, 2009)

Just saw chapter 52. Hmm, Gangryong seems to be in luck - his opponent (Yuhwa) seems to be one of the less bloodthirsty ones if nothing else.

Looks like he's sorta falling for FD's taunts though


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2009)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Just saw chapter 52. Hmm, Gangryong seems to be in luck - *his opponent (Yuhwa)* seems to be one of the less bloodthirsty ones if nothing else.
> 
> Looks like he's sorta falling for FD's taunts though



Love how the protagonist main fights are with chicks .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

Updated

For those of you that have access to the OTP


----------



## Proxy (Sep 17, 2009)

So now Orochimaru is back


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

He does look like Oro  

And LT is/ was broken


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 17, 2009)

LT is the fucking man 

Muyong looks awesome can't wait to see him fight.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2009)

More high tiers entering the stage eh...

Interesting ritual Fire Dragon talked about, I wonder how powerful Yuri would have become then.... Especially since she's probably already a beast....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2009)

wow paul....lol @ that


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

i want to see guhoo again, missed the guy


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

lol Paul got stomped, eh?

Orochimaru looks pretty cool.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2009)

Who was paul again?


----------



## martryn (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul was random ex-Vera lackey #4 or #5.  He was on the council and I think a friend of Madoka's.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone else not digging this shit about people becoming a god and all that jazz, just leave them as Meta's and be done with it.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, he was the guy who was obsessed with money and was going to take out Yuwha and Orochimaru for Fire Dragon, I think, could be wrong. Too bad he apparently got wrecked like fodder.

 I think we saw his silhouette once and he dressed like a a glam rock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't care about all that god jizz or whatever

That blackhaired chick whose name I forgot looks awesome, that's all I need


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Liquid Shark or whatever her name is was with Lightning Tiger when he confronted Yuri, she's hawt, I hope she's still alive and has a bigger role in the story later.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 18, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Anyone else not digging this shit about people becoming a god and all that jazz, just leave them as Meta's and be done with it.


pull that thread out and the whole tapestry unravels until there is absolutely no story.

I wish people would think about that kinda thing before wanting to eliminate the entire underlying plot of a story.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought Paul would do some serious damage, he looked like he was going to be trouble for those two but in the end...I guess not


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 18, 2009)

lol @ Paul.

He's probably still alive, but knowing that he already got beaten.......


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul is money noob , Yuhwa is a dangerous opponent


----------



## Blaizen (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL Orochimaru did survive susanoo afterall. He used a timespace ninjutsu and went to Veritasverse. That must be the body he took over. Veritasverse is screwed.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 18, 2009)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Just saw chapter 52. Hmm, Gangryong seems to be in luck - his opponent (Yuhwa) seems to be one of the less bloodthirsty ones if nothing else.
> 
> Looks like he's sorta falling for FD's taunts though



i wish Gang would say: *"Who you callin scared..ME!!??"* ... then proceeds to grope Yuri's tits just to spite FD (that would be awesome)

but i guess his tit groping days are over


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yuri's not worthy of such hands.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 18, 2009)

If LT was there ,fuck


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

who is LT?,let's ask Yuri if she knows what he's doing ,oh i forgot, Yuri is now in sleepy beauty pose


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 18, 2009)

Imagine how much fun Fire Dragon had all this time she was asleep... No wonder he doesn't seem so bitter whenever he's thinking of the incident with LT...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 18, 2009)

Why is Fake earth beast called... ''fake'' again? Has it been mentioned at all yet? Did I miss anything...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

''fake'' in veritas verse means broken 

edit,the original earth beast propably died(or dissapeared after )in the battle against  yuri,who helped LT,  but zerar is more like a replacement,and he is still weaker than the original Heavenly Five Paths holder,but he has a ''reborned'' traditional art ,and shows that actually the previous user is missing for good(or again as i said died)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

The student council on Vera's side sucks balls.

Paul has been WTFPWNED by a pet
Yuwha hides behind a pet
Guhoo got beat by Rud
Jehha took three of them out
Guesong got beaten by Madoka and Vera
Madoka fucked up and got beaten by Guesong

Compared to Rud, Jeeha, Anicella and Honse they're pretty sad.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The student council on Vera's side sucks balls.
> 
> Paul has been WTFPWNED by a pet
> Yuwha hides behind a pet
> ...



fixed , yeah they are kinda  ''weak'',but if u count only Vera,she is broken enough to pwn them all with ease


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, Vera is leagues above everyone at the school.

She'll tear Rud's tiny sack off when he tries to take her down.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only one who will beat her will be Kang(except that he is the main char and etc)they are helping him to found a way to counter attack her,i am wondering also what Honse will do against her


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Guhoo will complete Iron Spirit while in isolation.

Shinra is obviously strong too..I don't think she will betray Vera for Fire Dragon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I expect Honse will be at least equal to Vera, I hope he beats her.


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy shit that Shinra cover was EPIC.

The Veritas cover was EPIC as well.

Goddamn good quality scan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm also betting Shinra is a double agent for Vera.

Having her join FD just makes it too easy for him.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

And, and Fake Earth Beast refers to the fact the inheiritor of the Elemental Earth's Fine Riches died and Fake Earth Best has not got all the secrets of his Style, unlike, say, Fire Dragon who knows his style in full.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Honse was the real Earth Beast. That would be kewl, though highly unlikely ~__~

He knows a lot about Heaven's Riches, though. I hope when we find out about his style its something really impressive.

Anyway, I wonder what Shinra's style is, was anything ever mentioned? I don't remember.

She heated the isolation vault door I think and Jeeha mentioned something about her almost burning him alive like she did two other guys (not necessarily literally though) if not for Rud saving him, I would guess she has something to do with fire or heat.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 18, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The student council on Vera's side sucks balls.
> 
> Paul has been WTFPWNED by a pet




Paul works for Fire dragon.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul is FD's pet ,Shinra's role still is a big ?,i don't know,she is so tricky and ruthless


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm thinking about when they were all together as a group.

And Honse definitely isn't the Earth beast, he's said he's not Heaven's whatever. 

His style is probably something solid where he pushes forwards slowly, deflecting attacks and waiting for the perfect time to strike.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Honse is the Kanye West of Veritas 



Honse's style is gonna be unique and imba,i am waiting to see it


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Love how the protagonist main fights are with chicks .



At least he isn't one of those gentlemen protagonists who have a hard time fightnign seriously against a woman 



Raviene said:


> i wish Gang would say: *"Who you callin scared..ME!!??"* ... then proceeds to grope Yuri's tits just to spite FD (that would be awesome)
> 
> but i guess his tit groping days are over




Well, the story is about halfway (if even that) in, so there's plenty of time :lol:


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 18, 2009)

Meh the only time Gang will grab a tit is if it was part of the process of beating a girl senseless. To Gang grabbing a tit is like grabbing a man's nipples. Till this day Gang probably thinks that grabbing a girls tits allows his next attack be 3 times stronger than normal.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Honse is the Kanye West of Veritas


 
You best be foolin'


----------



## Inugami (Sep 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Meh the only time Gang will grab a tit is if it was part of the process of beating a girl senseless. To Gang grabbing a tit is like grabbing a man's nipples. Till this day Gang probably thinks that grabbing a girls tits allows his next attack be 3 times stronger than normal.



Come on Wuzzman almost all shounen protagonist are like that .

at least he wasn't ashamed .


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2009)

I somewhat doubt Kang is going to touch Yuri. Seeing as he knows that LT's EOTL was far more advanced than his own, I don't think he's going to challenge LT's own technique.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You best be foolin'



hehe,kinda now i see them in the pics they have a resemblance ,Honse>Kanye though


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 19, 2009)

That spread is going to be my new set. Epic stuff. *goes to read chapter now*


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 19, 2009)

Is Veritas released monthly or fortnightly in Korea?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> hehe,kinda now i see them in the pics they have a resemblance ,Honse>Kanye though


 
Not really. Aside from the better haircut 

And yes, Honse > Kanye


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 19, 2009)

so lightning tiger defeated Yuri and made her comatose.    

where are you getting that Muhwa is Gang's next opponent and that he fights only chicks?

Rud seems to be the bishi dude that is going to surpass the current bishi FD,  i am not too sure if he is going to take revenge for Guensong by defeating Vera.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2009)

More like Yuri defeated Lightning Tiger except that he had left her a going away present 

Aside from what may or may not be in the raws 

And FD a bishie?


----------



## Raviene (Sep 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Meh the only time Gang will grab a tit is if it was part of the process of beating a girl senseless. To Gang grabbing a tit is like grabbing a man's nipples. Till this day Gang probably thinks that grabbing a girls tits allows his next attack be 3 times stronger than normal.



and this is one of his likable traits ...other heroes or characters are just sexually frustrated that's why grabbing a tit is such a shameful act to them


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> More like Yuri defeated Lightning Tiger except that he had left her a going away present
> 
> Aside from what may or may not be in the raws
> 
> And FD a bishie?



i dont believe FD for a second when talking about the killer of LT being Yuri. seeing is not believing with him now, after lying to Rud like that as well.  LT mentioned that Vera gave him more problems than Yuri did.

i believe LT and his gang defeated Yuri and her crew and in the process FD saw an opportunity to kill or make LT disappear for sometime.  

he seems to be the main villain now that Vera was given a sob sympathy type of chapter to feel sorry for her character.   

 yes Bishonen looking is FD, kind of drawn a little bit to please the girls a bit with some good looks. 

  when i first saw him i thought he was related to Vera since he somewhat reminds me of what Vera would look like if she was male.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Is Veritas is released monthly or fortnightly in Korea?





every two weeks


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2009)

damn. I want new chapter nao.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

scan or raw?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone else here think that Fire Dragon will end up betraying Yuri Linus? He has ''shady subordinate'' written all over him.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

with ease,FD was only friend with LT(he was respecting and trusted him),generally he is one of the type chars,''i look only for my fucking self and screw/obey me noobs''


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm tempted to capture some Korean to English translators... and keep them in my basement so they can translate the rest of the raws...

I wouldn't mind reading the raws.. as long as I had a translated script besides me... Scans aren't that important...

And I'm not too sure FD will betray Yuri, if he wanted to do that, he might as well have done so already.. Since she's completely incapacitated at the moment. Of course he might end up betraying her later on, but at the time he seems pretty devoted to her...imo


----------



## TalikX (Sep 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I'm tempted to capture some Korean to English translators... and keep them in my basement so they can translate the rest of the raws...
> 
> I wouldn't mind reading the raws.. as long as I had a translated script besides me... Scans aren't that important...
> 
> And I'm not too sure about FD really... if he's that shady, then why hasn't he simply abandoned Yuri already, instead of going through all that trouble to fix her...



Maybe because she is the most powerful character in the manga(manhwa whatever) thats currently alive?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

wow,if  u think it NightFall,except that the pal above said,he has many reasons to fix her,its not so difficult,think


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I am going to start reading veritas very very soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> i dont believe FD for a second when talking about the killer of LT being Yuri. seeing is not believing with him now, after lying to Rud like that as well. LT mentioned that Vera gave him more problems than Yuri did.


 
One example of him lying To Rud doesn't mean that he was lying about Yuri killing Lightning Tiger. As to whether she did or not, we'll find out later on into the volume, or later on, etc. 

Then again, what if it was Fire Dragon 



x_danny_x said:


> i believe LT and his gang defeated Yuri and her crew and in the process FD saw an opportunity to kill or make LT disappear for sometime.
> 
> he seems to be the main villain now that Vera was given a sob sympathy type of chapter to feel sorry for her character.


 
I thought that LT was the only one that had attacked Reunion at the time?



x_danny_x said:


> yes Bishonen looking is FD, kind of drawn a little bit to please the girls a bit with some good looks.
> 
> when i first saw him i thought he was related to Vera since he somewhat reminds me of what Vera would look like if she was male.


 
I wouldn't say bishie, but to each his own.


----------



## Sαge (Sep 19, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Does anyone else here think that Fire Dragon will end up betraying Yuri Linus? He has ''shady subordinate'' written all over him.



Nah I don't think so. Remember, LT and FD were good friends before they met Yuri, and in the end FD decided to join her. Form the first time he spoke about her it was obvious he'd develop feelings for her. The man's in love, even going as far as breaking the number 1 guy rule; Bros before Hoes


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> One example of him lying To Rud doesn't mean that he was lying about Yuri killing Lightning Tiger. As to whether she did or not, we'll find out later on into the volume, or later on, etc.



dude, its his whole character persona.  he reminds me of a lying politician in it mostly for his own benefit.   Also Lightning Tiger mentioning that Vera gave him more problems than Yuri did.

Having it to hear it from his own mouth when telling it to Kang makes me believe he is only telling half-truths, to help keep Kang on his side.  Bringing Yuri back as well,  he will certainly have quite a bit of fire power on his hand by having both.   



> Then again, what if it was Fire Dragon



wouldn't surprise me. if there was an opportunity to take him out, im sure he would of taken it.  i mean he join on Yuri's side and decided to f*ck LT over.



> I thought that LT was the only one that had attacked Reunion at the time?



when fighting Vera, yes but he just mentioned and talked about Yuri. 



> I wouldn't say bishie, but to each his own.



he looks metrosexual then, happy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> dude, its his whole character persona. he reminds me of a lying politician in it mostly for his own benefit. Also Lightning Tiger mentioning that Vera gave him more problems than Yuri did.
> 
> Having it to hear it from his own mouth when telling it to Kang makes me believe he is only telling half-truths, to help keep Kang on his side. Bringing Yuri back as well, he will certainly have quite a bit of fire power on his hand by having both.


 
Well, that's if he can actually revive her in the first place and is able to overcome his master's "spirit".

And aside from that, you have a point. 



x_danny_x said:


> wouldn't surprise me. if there was an opportunity to take him out, im sure he would of taken it.


 
More than likely so. 



x_danny_x said:


> when fighting Vera, yes but he just mentioned and talked about Yuri.


 
Ah, alright. 



x_danny_x said:


> he looks metrosexual then, happy


 
Doesn't matter, twas just my opinion


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 19, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> wow,if  u think it NightFall,except that the pal above said,he has many reasons to fix her,its not so difficult,think



I know that, my post was a bit weird, sorry for the misunderstanding...

Edited my post since what I said gave the wrong message, wasn't what I meant.... I fucked up... Your tone was somewhat unnecessary though....


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

unnn... i want to see guhoo soon.. he's in the same level as rud right? and rud's like want to fight vera, then that would mean rud will be more stronger than guhoo... dang...

i'm also wondering if Water Shark has her own disciple

LT and FD are lovers then comes in yuri and FD doesn't like LT anymore


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2009)

Guhoo will come out of isolation stronger. He will beat Rud next time.


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2009)

whoa.. Honse is black?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Guhoo will come out of isolation stronger. He will beat Rud next time.




i think so too,if he learn to control iron spirit for a long time,he'll be a fuckin beast


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 20, 2009)

Darth said:


> whoa.. Honse is black?



Um... no?


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 20, 2009)

Can someone upload the new color page please for some reason my pc wont let me download it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




this thread here





here


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

do you guys think water shark has her own disciple?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

everyone go vote for Veritas in manga of the month section,support it


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 22, 2009)

Since you asked so nicely, I'll simply vote Fairytale instead... Although I haven't read it...


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

> everyone go vote for Veritas in manga of the month section,support it



Will do.  I've wanted to see it there for a while.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 22, 2009)

nightfall wtf are u saying dude?he just said to vote,he doesnt threaten anyone with a gun


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 22, 2009)

I was just joking, since a friend of mine told me Fairytale sucks... bad joke nonetheless, but don't take everything so seriously...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

Fairy Tail does suck, right now. But that's not the point :ho


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm rather fond of Fairy Tail.  It has it's high points.  It has only recently fell into a state of retardation.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

after 70 chap=trollness in high level


----------



## ChaochroX (Sep 22, 2009)

its not epic level kubo tite trollness. It's been like, moderate to severe trollness with the promise to maybe get better again.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 22, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'm rather fond of Fairy Tail.  It has it's high points.  It has only recently fell into a state of retardation.



i heard the latest chapter revealed that Natsu is secretly Gerard.


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

> i heard the latest chapter revealed that Natsu is secretly Gerard.



Huh.  I don't remember reading that.  Could be, though, since I don't tend to discuss Fairy Tail, and only spend the five minutes a week it takes to read it to even think about it.  It's ok, but it's not THAT ok.


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure he's just a dark skinned Korean.


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

> Pretty sure he's just a dark skinned Korean.



Or it could just be artistic license.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 23, 2009)

Recently beasted through this series. Reminds me alot of the beginning of Tengho Tenge before that manga became the clusterfuck that it is now. Really dig the art too.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

Does FD have a disciple?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks like he does now with Shinra.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i heard the latest chapter revealed that Natsu is secretly Gerard.



Oh lawd  

You are taking the piss out of Fairy tail :rofl


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 23, 2009)

actually Natsu never existed in the 1st place


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> Pretty sure he's just a dark skinned Korean.


S'official.  Honse is black.


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> S'official.  Honse is black.



Lol, don't forget Guhoo, he's black half of the time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> S'official. Honse is black.


 
Dood, that was evident back in the earlier volumes.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 23, 2009)

Link removed

Vote Veritas :3


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

> Vote Veritas :3



Already did.  How do these things work?  Is there a score card being kept?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a tally at the top of the thread after all


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

finish catching up today

not a bad story so far

but how much is out? i see vol 8 on mangahelpers

how far is the story progression so far beyond that?


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> finish catching up today
> 
> not a bad story so far
> 
> ...



Volume 9 came out recently online.

I think they're on chapter 76 in Korea, could be wrong though.


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

> There is a tally at the top of the thread after all



Well, fuck.  Nominations are already over.  Ok, now I've voted fo reals.  



> but how much is out? i see vol 8 on mangahelpers



Volume nine is out.  It's fucking bad fucking ass mother fucking fuck!  I can't wait to see the translation for it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 23, 2009)

man if i knew a korean guy i'd beat the shit outta him and force him to translate for the community...

perhaps i better start lurking around manicure shops


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ That brings back memories of being in Korea. They would give me a manicure while I was getting a haircut.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 23, 2009)

martryn said:


> Volume nine is out.  It's fucking bad fucking ass mother fucking fuck!  I can't wait to see the translation for it.



Do you have a link to it? +reps to whoever posts it.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2009)

is that vera on the last page or yuri? in vol 9?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> is that vera on the last page or yuri? in vol 9?




*Spoiler*: __ 



vera




And holy shit kang is epic in the raws
*Spoiler*: __ 



he owns FD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 24, 2009)

So I went through the RAW version of volume 9...

Does anyone know/understand why Fire Dragon went nuclear? 

I did LOL pretty hard at gangryong for just jumping into the fray unannounced. I LOL'D even more when he thought he was _the_ sh*t for halting the firestorm...lol...turns out he's still a piece of sh*t shrimp.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

damn it, i really wanna know if water shark got around to having her own disciple


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck everything else about volume 9, I just want to know what the fuck is going on with Jeeha's fighting style.  And whether or not it'll allow him to bang Shinra again.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 24, 2009)

Seriously, if you're gonna talk about spoilers, spoiler tag it damn.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol, im reading this since chapter 1 and i never miss a chapter still i haven't seen this 
Lightning Tiger >all


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 24, 2009)

Except Honse x]


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 24, 2009)

who is Honse?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

Volume 9 has a shitton of action. Loving it.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> who is Honse?



The awesome black guy.


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2009)

Honse is black? No wonder


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Seriously, if you're gonna talk about spoilers, spoiler tag it damn.



No raw spoilers at all would be better 

Just my take on it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2009)

> No raw spoilers at all would be better
> 
> Just my take on it.


I agree.
________



> Honse is black? No wonder


Maybe I should have a new favourite character.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 24, 2009)

when the hell did Honse become black?


what the hell is black dude even doing in Korea?


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 24, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> The awesome black guy.



Ohhhh Thats why Honse is that DUDE! ok! figures! lol


----------



## migukuni (Sep 25, 2009)

honse is black huhhh... hmmm


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> when the hell did Honse become black?
> 
> 
> what the hell is black dude even doing in Korea?





have u ever notice that in every manga/manhwa most of the characters(almost all of them) are not looking like japanese or korean one?,inferiority towards the other races


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2009)

wheres the chapter :S


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2009)

out in a coupla days.


----------



## mastermind360 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love this manga. I have to say my fav atm is Fire Dragon although I can think of quite a few characters I like, like the great Honse!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2009)

Where is chapter? 

Now Bleach has jumped the shark beyond redemption I need a new Friday fix to take it's place.

And Vampire Knight just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

probably tommorow we are gonna have new chap


----------



## hehey (Sep 26, 2009)

Yo Soichiro, wheres your sig from?, thats some badass looking stuff right there.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

guhooo.... show up damn it


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2009)

> guhooo.... show up damn it



Don't hold your breath.  He's in isolation for a while.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

i hope shinra dies

and i get to be in isolation with guhoo


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> Don't hold your breath.  He's in isolation for a while.



How long is he in isolation for? I've seem to have forgotten.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2009)

Guhoo? Isn't it 4 months?


----------



## Sαge (Sep 26, 2009)

I think it's only two.

On another note; where's the chapter?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

people in veritas likes to be in isolation, almost half of them has been in isolation


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

hehey said:


> Yo Soichiro, wheres your sig from?, thats some badass looking stuff right there.




its from Defense Devil,a shonen series from the author of Shin Angyo Onshi(if u know it),its very cool ,it has 22 chaps so far


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> have u ever notice that in every manga/manhwa most of the characters(almost all of them) are not looking like japanese or korean one?,inferiority towards the other races



How the hell are Japanese and Koreans suppose to look like, so if they are not drawn all squinty eyed and stereotypical they must be another race. Ever heard of artistic license and style.

Sorry, pet peeve, but people who think like this annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2009)

Well if you actually met someone from that country you will understand that blond kids with blue eyes is not asian lol. Though the only reason why people don't draw asain characters as well asian is because asian is haaaaaaaaaaaard. Its much easier to draw racially "unidentifiable" than strictly asian. Though racially unidentifiable usually turns out to be pseudo white, but hey who cares.


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 26, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Well if you actually met someone from that country you will understand that blond kids with blue eyes is not asian lol. Though the only reason why people don't draw asain characters as well asian is because asian is haaaaaaaaaaaard. Its much easier to draw racially "unidentifiable" than strictly asian. Though racially unidentifiable usually turns out to be pseudo white, but hey who cares.



Actually I have, considering I have family and in-laws living in Asia right now. You do realize no one has pink hair or purple eyes either right? and there is such a thing as hair dye. No, the reason you don't think they look Asian is because you think anyone who isn't drawn exactly as your stereotypical view of Asian must be something else.

There is such thing as artistic style, and frankly most manga characters don't look like any race either, its not realistic sketch (except for Vagabond). Think for a minute, why would the racially unidentifiable, the default, as you put it, be white people when they are made in countries where 99% of the population is Asian.

This kind of stuff is pretty offensive, you are basically saying Asian should always have black hair and squint eyes. Never mind the fact they act like Korean/Chinese/Japanese, talk like Korean/Chinese/Japanese, has Korean/Chinese/Japanese names, and referenced multiple times in the story as Korean/Chinese/Japanese. But because they don't fit your stereotype look wise (the most malleable thing in a manga/manhwa), therefore they must not be Asian.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2009)

You.Are.An.Idiot. Where do you come off pulling the racial profiling card? To someone who has been more than mildly interested in drawing since he was 8 and actually researched the subject and read interviews from artist, mostly japanese ones I think I can echo with authority that drawing asian characters that look like asian characters is hard. drawing asian characters that look like chinese characters instead of japanese characters is very hard. and drawing asian characters that look like korean characters and not japanese or chinese characters is equally as hard. 

It is a common misconception that japanese artist draw "white" people due to racial inferiority, they draw racially unidentifiable characters due to it A. being easier and B. can call them whatever nationality they want. It just turns out by sheer coincidence that if you draw characters that way most people think your drawing white people. It sorta doesn't help when your characters have blue eyes and blond hair, naruto i'm looking at you. 

The funny thing is that a lot more korean manga artist actually try to draw korean characters that look korean, something that many japanese critics actually criticize them for doing so. Go fucking take some art lessons read about some artist then come back with a valid argument besides "i'm raaaaaaacist". In fact save yourself the time go to the aisian girls are hot thread in the bathhouse than look at every manga female, hey start with veritas, and see if there is any resemblance whatsoever. if your not old enough for the bathhouse then your probably not old enough to understand the implications of your argument.


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 26, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> You.Are.An.Idiot. Where do you come off pulling the racial profiling card? To someone who has been more than mildly interested in drawing since he was 8 and actually researched the subject and read interviews from artist, mostly japanese ones I think I can echo with authority that drawing asian characters that look like asian characters is hard. drawing asian characters that look like chinese characters instead of japanese characters is very hard. and drawing asian characters that look like korean characters and not japanese or chinese characters is equally as hard. It is a common misconception that japanese artist draw "white" people due to racial inferiority, they draw racially unidentifiable characters due to it A. being easier and B. can call them whatever nationality they want. It just turns out by sheer coincidence that if you draw characters that way most people think your drawing white people. It sorta doesn't help when your characters have blue eyes and blond hair, naruto i'm looking at you. The funny thing is that a lot more korean manga artist actually draw to drawn korean characters, something that many japanese critics actually criticize them for doing so. Go fucking take some art lessons read about some artist then come back with a valid argument besides "i'm raaaaaaacist".




From the explanation you understand the issue as well, so my apologies (I guess I shouldn't assume everyone is ignorant in this matter)

I’m fully aware of the concept of Mukokuseki. The primary issues I have are people who assume because characters are drawn in that style for the reasons you have stated, that the character must be white, or that Japanese/Koreans got an inferiority complex, like the quote below. I find this kind of thinking offensive, and very annoying, especially the complex part.



> have u ever notice that in every manga/manhwa most of the characters(almost all of them) are not looking like japanese or korean one?,inferiority towards the other races.



Good to see another person understand that those characters are abstract and look this way this way due to artistic and stylists reasons. Anyways, my apologies again.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 26, 2009)

Veritas is gonna be manga of the month for sure


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

aha,what we got here,lets see 


Dimeron,let me clear some things cuz i dont want to listen bitchy comments 


first with the simple one,some emoticons(i'll say it for 1000th time)like this  for example is used also for fawkin sarcasm,no more explanation is needed

second one,i don't have a problem with any race, i am white and not racist


3rd,most of the manga/manhwa authors are using model of white people,for artistics and stylists reasons ,(no racism or offence)


4th so thats why,dont just critikize someone ''racist'' from some of his comments,if u don't talk with him and give u his full explanation dont make early judgment,the comment i wrote was a sarcastic(no reason for getting offended,if u has asked me as i said earlier i would told ya why i wrote it)

this is all i've got to say,nothing more nothing less


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think that you(Dimeron) can be mad at him(Demon) for coming to that conclusion. If you don't have a understanding of how asian countries generally view each and and the world for that matter that it is only natural to come to that conclusion. Even easier if you don't consider the artist implications of drawing that much detail and still make the 1 chapter a week deadline. For someone who is just taking in the information as they notice it, I can't fault them when they come to that conclusion. Besides the flip side is when you do the research and realize how racist the japanese are (take for example the lip to face ratio of "black" characters) and find yourself wondering how well a 20 year old black man would do in japan if he planned to "live" there and not just vacation.


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> aha,what we got here,lets see
> 
> first with the simple one,some emoticons(i'll say it for 1000th time)like this  for example is used also for fawkin sarcasm,no more explanation is needed


 if you are being sarcastic with the emoticon, fine, my mistake, but realize what you wrote before the emoticon is very offensive.



> 3rd,most of the manga/manhwa authors are using model of white people,for artistics and stylists reasons ,(no racism or offence)



That is still up to interpretations. Which is my point, you see them as white when they really are raceless templates. Why do they look more white than Asians? because they lack the Asian stereotypes?



> 4th so thats why,dont just critikize someone ''racist'' from some of his comments,if u don't talk with him and give u his full explanation dont make early judgment,the comment i wrote was a sarcastic(no reason for getting offended,if u has asked me as i said earlier i would told ya why i wrote it)
> 
> this is all i've got to say,nothing more nothing less



Sorry I can't read minds when someone post an inflammatory comment. Perhaps we need a sarcasms tag, But that part is correct concerning get full explanation.



Wuzzman said:


> I don't think that you(Dimeron) can be mad at him(Demon) for coming to that conclusion. If you don't have a understanding of how asian countries generally view each and and the world for that matter that it is only natural to come to that conclusion. Even easier if you don't consider the artist implications of drawing that much detail and still make the 1 chapter a week deadline. For someone who is just taking in the information as they notice it, I can't fault them when they come to that conclusion. Besides the flip side is when you do the research and realize how racist the japanese are (take for example the lip to face ratio of "black" characters) and find yourself wondering how well a 20 year old black man would do in japan if he planned to "live" there and not just vacation.



True, but if a person who holds to that view needs to be told that view is wrong. Especially when they end up jumping to some very wrong conclusions that can really piss people off.

And of course there is Japanese racism, not just Black but Koreans and other Asians as well, but that's probably should be another topic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2009)

Just give me my 53 chapter dammit


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

damn,this week's chap is kinda late huh?


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2009)

My fiance has been bitching to me about it since like Monday.  So, yeah, I think she was bitching about the chapter being late only a few days after the last one was released.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

As long as the chapter comes out, I have no complaints, nothing wrong with being a day or two late.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah,no prob at all ,at least they scan it every week,respect


about chap 53 from hellzone


 Hey guys,

Regarding this weeks Veritas release:
Don't fear! It will be out within two days.

From Jengas: Word of advice for future reference: try to avoid listing specific times for releases in case we ever do hit the slightest chance it takes longer. The very second it passes the two day mark, we'll be flooded with complaints. We'll get it done when we get it done. My finishing translations is one step, there are a few more further steps to take before we have a finished product, and that may or may not be done before the end of the day.
__________________


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

I know how he feels


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 26, 2009)

They are terrible... How are you late with a Manga thats like 15 chapters behind!? I have the raws for vol. 9 so why are they late!? geez.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been able to work on the translations for future RAWs of Veritas. School has me bogged down. ;______; I'll try to do it sometime...

Also I like my set.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 27, 2009)

I like your set too!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2009)

Wheres the Lightning  Tiger!!


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

> Sorry I haven't been able to work on the translations for future RAWs of Veritas. School has me bogged down. ;______; I'll try to do it sometime...
> 
> Also I like my set.



I do too.  Jeeha features quite prominently.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been waiting for Jeeha to fight. Here's hoping we'll see him in action soon.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

> I've been waiting for Jeeha to fight. Here's hoping we'll see him in action soon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Volume 9 he's just as much in the fray as Rud.  And seems, to me, and I'm biased, that he's more effective.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Volume nine_ 





Jeeha gets force choked and jumps on FD's back like a useless monkey

Rud spams ranged attacks


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't go disrespecting vegita.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Vol. 9_ 




Rud's does spam ranged attacks.  

Jeeha, obviously faster than the other fighters, seems a bigger threat to Fire Dragon, which is why Fire Dragon force chokes him.  Jeeha's ranged attack seems much more potent.  When he was on Fire Dragon's back, I think he was disrupting the ki channels or something, as Fire Dragon didn't blast shit.  He stepped forward all solo at the end of the fight, making it seem like he was going to take Fire Dragon out one-on-one and seemed to give a fucking soliloquy.  When Gang burst in the room and engaged, Jeeha also was fast enough to kick Fire Dragon in the fucking face while everyone else stood there dumbfounded.  




Ralphy, the plot and character development aren't anything to write home about, though the characters themselves are varied and interesting with realistic personalities that stand out from each other.  The plot isn't overly complicated, though it can be confusing since a lot of the side plot is explained through flashbacks and memories, and piecing those together week to week flusters me.  

The art, though, is amazing.  And the fight scenes are among the best in manga.  I'd say it's in my top three favorite manga at the moment.  I'd put other projects on hold and catch up with Veritas, honestly, if for no other reason than to participate in the manga of the month discussions.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry but how how Kangyroung  personality is a Vegita like?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 28, 2009)

hmmm, so jeeha is more effective than rud... cant wait for translated vol 9


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah but please keep that in spoiler tags migukuni XD


----------



## Darth (Sep 28, 2009)

Kang's a born warrior who loves to fight and constantly challenges anyone he deems strong. He's also very rough and constantly angry. 

I'd say that somewhat Vegitalike.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2009)

Doesn't really compare to Vegeta. Maybe a low low low low low low low low low low low low low low low low low

You get the gist of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2009)

where do I find the translations of the Veritas RAWs?


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

> where do I find the translations of the Veritas RAWs?



Until you find someone who is fluent in English and Korean to do it for you personally, you don't.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 28, 2009)

Chapter should be out soon;



> Well... We have it ready, but as soon as it was ready our site went down... So we are busy right now flaming the hell out of our site host. And now our QC has gone AWOL (He has the final copy of the chapter).
> 
> In short: A few hours.



I need my fix.

Edit; 


> Update: The site is still down, and the QC won't be back until tomorrow, so no Veritas until tomorrow.



;~;


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Don't go disrespecting vegita.



I like Vegita and Gangryong.   both are in my top list of favorite characters.

how is that disrespecting Vegita comparing him to Gangryong?  you dont like Gangryong?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 29, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> I like Vegita and Gangryong.   both are in my top list of favorite characters.
> 
> how is that disrespecting Vegita comparing him to Gangryong? * you dont like Gangryong*?



He doesn't.

Actually, I remember him saying that he didn't find none of the characters likeable.

He's in  it for the boobs.

I don't blame him.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2009)

hmm I just liked Vegita when he was the heel of Dragon Ball Z...after Freiza saga he was a let down for me just like Piccolo.

Still yeah Gang isn't the best mainchar out there but I think that for a generic plot like Veritas he's the appropriate character .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

i'll tell u an example of Main chars,Tsuna,Ichigo(now he is so shit),Naruto,Allen,Luffy(he is a generic main char with some badass moments thats all), at least Kang isnt like them,1000 times to have a stubborn punk brawler for main char,for sure(for shonen he is one of the best)


----------



## Vault (Sep 29, 2009)

Its vegeta


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i'll tell u an example of Main chars,Tsuna,*Ichigo(now he is so shit)*,Naruto,Allen,Luffy(he is a generic main char with some badass moments thats all), at least Kang isnt like them,1000 times to have a stubborn punk brawler for main char,for sure(for shonen he is one of the best)



In the next manga of the month thread some people are comparing him to Kang 

I still don't see the similarities.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2009)

He's pretty good... perhaps not in the long run, but I would say he's more enjoyable than most others for now at least..

And he's compared to Ichigo?<_< lulz


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

They Comparing him with ichigo..?buahahaha  


these people have so knowledge


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2009)

^  I don't plant on reading Grappler Baki, but do you have the page where that smiley was made from bookmarked?

And as far as Manwha shounen leads go, I think Ares is pretty solid as well... I like him at least..


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

Ares is a great fucking manwha, or whatever.  It's in my top three reads right now.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 29, 2009)

Chapter is out, finally. - *DL*


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2009)

martryn said:


> Ares is a great fucking manwha, or whatever.  It's in my top three reads right now.



It was great till sasukeMichaels betrayal.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> It was great till sasukeMichaels betrayal.


Lol yeah i lost intrest when Michael betrayed everyone one too but i wouldnt go comparing him to Sasuke.


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

> It was great till sasukeMichaels betrayal.



That was when the manga's plot really got started.  I don't think it's as good, now, but I still think it's better than most of the drivel people get into on the forums.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Lol yeah i lost intrest when Michael betrayed everyone one too but i wouldnt go comparing him to Sasuke.



I would. Different goals and different reasons, but its the same shallow "I have no friends, now I'm EVIL!!!" bullshit that describes them both. Michael just went full evil overlord.


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think Michael went as far as all that.  I don't think he's evil, just brutally efficient at achieving his goals.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2009)

Nah he evil. I don't think the manga is going to make that distinction. But he is defiantly "evil overlord" even if you can't call him evil.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't read much since that time, but I never thought of him as ''good'' all along.. Just slightly gray, but to me at least.. He never made the ''HATE ARE MAKE ME STRONGER'' old bullshit over and over again. Unless of course this changed since his fall...

He just hid his true intentions all along, doing what's in his own interest. Unless I need to refresh my memory..


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2009)

It doesn't changes. He does what he does not because he hates you but because he is a douchebag. I think he was a failed attempt at mimicking griffith which was why I wasn't too interested in him after he decided he was the bad guy now for no particular reason other than he can be the bad guy now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Closed poll is closed


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

Dude was doing his job.  Mike ain't evil.  Just not on the kids' side.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Hahaha,Kang was epic in this chap ,also Vera needs a cock to be normal again


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2009)

can't believe full metal alchemist got owned via votes.

FCK YEAH!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2009)

Boring chapter was boring... lets wait for 54 now...


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree. Ah well, only a couple of days until the next chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol don't act like this chapter was any different than the past 10...


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 29, 2009)

Considering Guesong vs Madoka was less than 10 chapters ago, yeah.

Do you even like Veritas, Wuzzman? You're always complaining about one thing or another.


----------



## martryn (Sep 29, 2009)

What is Morning Star again?  

It's cool that there are other Reunion schools around the world.  Be nice to see the American school and it's top students.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Boring chapter was boring... lets wait for 54 now...



Somewhat, only thing good about it was Kang enduring the pain trying to revive Yuri from her comatose state. 



Wuzzman said:


> Lol don't act like this chapter was any different than the past 10...





Sasuke said:


> Considering Guesong vs Madoka was less than 10 chapters ago, yeah.
> 
> *Do you even like Veritas, Wuzzman? You're always complaining about one thing or another.*



Isn't it obvious? He only likes it for the tits, IIRC.



martryn said:


> What is Morning Star again?
> 
> It's cool that there are other Reunion schools around the world.  Be nice to see the American school and it's top students.



Possibly another faction just like Reuinion, or one of the schools under Reunion. 

I sense a tournament in the future consisting of most if not all of the school's top students from around the world.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 29, 2009)

> Somewhat, only thing good about it was Kang enduring the pain trying to revive Yuri from her comatose state.




i believe that Kang's intention was not to revive the She-Bitch Sr. or at least that wasn't the primary reason but rather just to see *IF HE CAN*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

...Okay?


----------



## Raviene (Sep 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ...Okay?



its like having some ridiculously wealthy person giving a million dollar to all the poor people in the 3rd world countries not because of some stupid *NOBLE* reason but just to show that *HE CAN*. 

get it?

this is Kang were talking about...enduring pain for the sake of someone else is way below his priority list


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Nihilus be ready man,we have threads to create in the Veritas Section


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Raviene said:


> its like having some ridiculously wealthy person giving a million dollar to all the poor people in the 3rd world countries not because of some stupid *NOBLE* reason but just to show that *HE CAN*.
> 
> get it?
> 
> this is Kang were talking about...enduring pain for the sake of someone else is way below his priority list



I can see that from reading the current chapters of volume eight. 



Demon_Soichiro said:


> Nihilus be ready man,we have threads to create in the Veritas Section



Why, of course.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2009)

I totally didn't understand this chapter


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

someone is lying here


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Yuri's cotton lace panties. Now that, I understand.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

or Rud's ''fake'' rebelion against Vera


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 29, 2009)

i like all chapters of Veritas, even the non fighting ones...i just like looking at the pretty pictures for some reason.

They should be longer.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I would. Different goals and different reasons, but its the same shallow "I have no friends, now I'm EVIL!!!" bullshit that describes them both. Michael just went full evil overlord.


I really just think there two totally different thing people. Michael was born a evil bastard where as Sasuke has a legit reason for doing the things he's done....At Least up until the Itachi fight 


But anyway pretty good chapter and its good to know that there's a school in America. But why are we associated with ESP


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 29, 2009)

So I've never posted in a MotM section before but are we going to get like a banner and everything? Also we should make a fanart sticky thread to share the little stock we all have.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

A lil banner for the MotM, yes, for when it gets the section. 

And we don't need that. All we need is a Honse Appreciation Thread. Nothing more.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> A lil banner for the MotM, yes, for when it gets the section.
> 
> And we don't need that. All we need is a Honse Rud Appreciation Thread. Nothing more.


Completely agree on that note.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Eww bishie


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> But anyway pretty good chapter and its good to know that there's a school in America. But why are we associated with ESP



The funny thing is why would there be a school in america? A country that at best is 200 years old? Might as well have one in england lol. Though the koreans giving the americans the most broken power in 99.99% of fiction is lol.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> The funny thing is why would there be a school in America? A country that at best is 200 years old? Might as well have one in England lol. *Though the Koreans giving the Americans the most broken power in 99.99% of fiction is lol.*


Lol yeah if the author ever decided to explore the Americans ESP all of our lovable little Korean assholes would probably be fucked *no racism intended ^^*

a list of  fictional ESP ability's.


Aerokinesis, the control of air and other gases.
Electrokinesis, the control of electricity. 
Chlorokinesis, the control of plant life. 
Geokinesis, the control of ground-based minerals. 
Hydrokinesis, the control of water. 
Magnetokinesis, the control of magnetism. 
Photokinesis, the control of photons (light). 
Pyrokinesis, the control of fire. 
Sonokinesis, the control of pressure waves that create sound.
Umbrakinesis, the control of darkness and shadows.

...and would you believe there's more


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

I want Photokinesis


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol your a kizaru fanboy huh ???

i personally would love to see a African America Sonokinesis user. especially since O!G fucked us all over with Bob


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah 

Either that or Umbra or Pryro.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 30, 2009)

electro or photo...unnn...

vera is getting prettier


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

her boobs are better than ever


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 30, 2009)

They gave americans the most broken powers because we are the strongest.

Eyeshield 21 style


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

still in the end Kang and his gang will beat the shit of them

for the sake of the ''plot''


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2009)

What's EPS/Aritificial Ki fusion and how is that broken? lol


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

The American fighting style is fusing Artificial Ki with guns, creating magic bullets.  They practice a form of ESP known as gun kata.  It looks a lot like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY39bTpY1sY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

they are gungrave style


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2009)

Equilibrium was an EPIC movie.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah it really was


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't think we've seen any guns being used yet in Veritas. How do you think Reunion students fare against bullets? Are they bullet timers?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

for now they are superhumans in terms of speed,(but they have good d.capacity and durability) i think they are gonna be supersonic for sure


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Darth said:


> I don't think we've seen any guns being used yet in Veritas. How do you think Reunion students fare against bullets? Are they bullet timers?



How about not happening for awhile?


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 30, 2009)

Guhoo could tank bullets with Iron Spirit, no doubt.


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

> Guhoo could tank bullets with Iron Spirit, no doubt.



Not magic bullets.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2009)

martryn said:


> The American fighting style is fusing Artificial Ki with guns, creating magic bullets.  They practice a form of ESP known as gun kata.  It looks a lot like this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY39bTpY1sY[/YOUTUBE]



you know that looks more and more ridiculous the more times I watch it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> you know that looks more and more *awesome* the more times I watch it.


I totally agree.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2009)

How is that awesome? It takes the old lots of bad guys, lots of shots being fired, completely unharmed hero, to its utter most extremes. Are we back to the 80's?


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2009)

> How is that awesome? It takes the old lots of bad guys, lots of shots being fired, completely unharmed hero, to its utter most extremes. Are we back to the 80's?



You mean when action movies were fucking hardcore?  Damn, I wish.  There hasn't been a badass Commando type movie since Taken.  Oh, wait....


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2009)

I love my 80's action flicks. But remembering Arnold walking slowly down a hall way with a Gatling gun mowing down goons who couldn't hit him despite having the high ground, despite having him surrounded on both sides.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I love my 80's action flicks. But remembering Arnold walking slowly down a hall way with a Gatling gun mowing down goons who couldn't hit him despite having the high ground, despite having him surrounded on both sides.


Really?  Atleast Equil tries.  They give a reason for the guy not being hit, suspend the disbelief and take a ride.  I was never a fan of that scene in Commando.  This guy trains, predicts, blah blah etc so forth.  This totally isn't the 80s action flick thread.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

is the translated veritas already up?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys I want to start reading Veritas but I have a question is it really amazing???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait, do I spy Fairy Tail anime in your set?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> hey guys I want to start reading Veritas but I have a question is it really amazing???



It's better than Fairy Tail.

@Nihilus

Damn you're slow..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn rite


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wait, do I spy Fairy Tail anime in your set?



yeah it is from FT anime


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 1, 2009)

there should be an option in the poll for yoochun as well not only lightning tiger(*reunion lackeys*)


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 1, 2009)

^ isnt that LT ???


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive read through the first 15 chapters of _Veritas_ which comprises just about two full volumes if I'm not mistaken. I have to admit I'm very impressed with what Ive seen thus far. Though this series emphasizes a more brutish and grotesque nature than that of other battle styled manga, it's able to center itself with an intense focus on it's main character _Gangryong_. He has a rather rough personality and radiates a strong sense of masculinity. Though there are a ton of fantastic scenes artistically conveyed in great detail, the series main focus is completely on his character and isn't using it's battles and action sequences as a way to compensate for lack of story. 

​
At the beginning of the story _Gangryong_ seemed very weak, looking for a way to become stronger. I really loved his character design, it had a very rough demeanor to it and however shallow it is to admit, it remained very cool. Ive always been a fan of brutes and the way they relish in there barbaric behaviors. As I continued my read I became more and more absolved in _Gangryong's_ character. I can't help but lapse into a state of orgasmic delight that completely throws me into a tissy over his epic manly actions. Of course this becomes more prevalent later in the series.

The reason I say that is that for just about the first thirteen chapters _Gangryong_ spent that time getting manhandled by his peers around him. I wasn't sure what to think at first, but he was able to pull through that adversity and persevere in the face of great danger. His character also allows for some great comedic relief which I'll be discussing in greater detail further along this seeming ramble of thoughts. It's really just become such a delight to read.

I really love the detail that's put into this series by _Joon-shik _. While there are various panels that are very simple in the artistic approach, there seems to be an underlying contrast between detail and simplicity, which I have come to enjoy in my progression through this series. Next I want to talk and elaborate upon _Lighting Tiger_, who has simply rocked my fandom .

​
_Gangryong_ meets his now deceased master _Lighting Tiger_. I simply adored him for his impeccable demeanor and elegant swagger. He radiates charisma in just about everything he does. I thought the style _EOTL_ was very interesting, and however cliche' its become for a main character to use powers dealing in lighting augmentation, It still remained enjoyable to watch and lost virtually no suspense.

It was so disheartening to find that _Lighting Tiger_ had passed away. I really wanted to see him alive later in the series. In the grand scheme his death might have been necessary in order to put _Gangryong_ on the path that has been set before him. His master's death gives him the added emotional drive he needs to persevere through his quest for strength. I'll now speak on behalf of the more comedic side of the series. One of my favorite scenes in the _Manhwa_ being..........


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


, accidental bathroom walk ins prove to still remain hilarious don't they.

I can't tell you how many times I laughed at the many various comedic panels throughout this series. It's great to see a series such as _Veritas_ keep its sense of humor. There have been many series's that have tried to compromise between themes of seriousness and comedy and failed. However _Veritas_ is doing a fantastic job and I haven't lapsed into boredom even in the slightest during my read. Lastly I come too where I left off in the series. Which was _Gangryong's_ climatic battle against _Eunhwa_.

​
You can just see the emphasis in detail during that key scene. I myself had too stare at various panels throughout this series for a substantial amount of time. It was great too see _Gangryong _finally release his true power and show a bit of his true potential and fighting prowess. I can't wait to continue my read. Hopefully more character are introduced and elaborated upon a bit more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

As if it wasn't obvious =o


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 1, 2009)

seriously now about veritas
pro:
-excellent graphic.light years ahead of naruto and bleach
-excellent yuri insinuations and detailed description of panties
-yoochun(aka lightnight tiger) really spicing up otherwise just another fighting manga.
-hot chicks always get stripped during every fight
-lack of stupid female fodder character who mumbles the main's hero name(aka sasuke-kun,kurosaki-kun)
against:
-a bland story(untill now)
-lack of character development.all thats's in everyone mind is power,more power,uber fighting power.
-too much koreean nationalist propaganda(even if this is published there)


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2009)

strong females are what make this manga good


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

this one doesn't have a regular update does it?

and its not weekly or is it?


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 2, 2009)

it is weekly scanned,now it has a 3 weeks around that they come 2 days later


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2009)

> and its not weekly or is it?



It has been in the past.  The problem is not enough people work with Korean, and the ones that do are, instead of focusing on the niche that people will appreciate them for, are instead releasing the same shit scans of Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 2, 2009)

Funny how Raph used so many words for early veritas when i can summarize the first 15 chapters as

lightning fist
iron cock
bit titts
uber bitch
lightning fist
some ki shit

Oh wait it gets more exciting

lightning fist version 2
iron cock vs pussy claws
bit tits
LT flash back
lightning fist version 3
failed rape attempt
cowardly
cowardly utter failure 
swaying tits
swayings tits vs failed rapist
uber bitches
stand and ki blast
"plotting"


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2009)

^Yeah Wuzzman you really love to be a Tsundere with this series don't you?


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

martryn said:


> It has been in the past.  The problem is not enough people work with Korean, and the ones that do are, instead of focusing on the niche that people will appreciate them for, are instead releasing the same shit scans of Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece.



most of the korean manhwa usually don't interest me

its usually difficult to get into


----------



## Skylit (Oct 2, 2009)

I love Muyoung's Design. The best one so far imo.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 2, 2009)

I really just breezed right through my read of volume's three and four. Which as it seems, would put me at chapter twenty eight. These few chapters proved to be infinitely entertaining warranting both my attention and interests. The series as a whole puts a vast emphasis on brutality which seems to become more and more prominent these few chapters. Though I'll admit that the character development displayed throughout the series is rather lacking, it easily makes up for this fault in that it provides some amazing action sequences with some great artistic detail.

There were a few things that I liked in regards to the story thus far. I'm happy to see _Gangryong_ putting in even more of an effort to strengthen himself. There are just so many powerful entities in this series and at times it can prove too be a bit overwhelming. However I can easily forgive the series due to the fact that it places such great value on strong female characters such as _Vera_ and _Madoka_. These past chapters have shown ample action scenes and I can't really complain when a series is doing its best to captivate its audience.

​
_Oh, my addiction that is the beautiful Lighting Tiger_ 

I can't help but be attracted to the charismatic character that is _Lighting Tiger_. Even in death he still remains relevant not too mention amazing. I'm really curious, just who would have the power to take on such a powerful entity? Everyone seems to make a fuss about how powerful he is and at present, virtually no character that had been introduced thus far seems to have the power to take him on so I can't help but wonder.

We seem to get a little background on _Vera's_ history with _Lighting Tiger_. There climatic battle was conveyed very well with a stunning emphasis on detail. Its apparent that _Vera _has a fleeting intimate feeling of affection directed towards _Lighting Tiger_, it'll be interesting to see how everything develops on _Vera's_ side. I have to take the time out to say shame on _Shinra _for shattering _Lighting Tigers_ remains. I take it the action was meant as a provocation towards _Gangryong_. As in _Guhoo _wants to fight _Rud_ and is using _Gangryong_ as a means to meet that end.

​
_Guhoo_ and _Rud's_ battle was absolutely fantastic, it was great too see these two finally go all out. It was interesting too see that they were actually past rivals and that _Rud_ had been on the losing side of there frequent matches. I'm not sure weather _Rud_ surpassing _Guhoo_ had been done through intense training or if the underlying reason was _Guhoo's_ lapse into a state of complacency and neglect in acknowledging that he has to continuously strengthen himself. Either way there battle remains epic and I can't really complain with a scene that delivers. 

_Gangryong_ seems to be neglecting artificial Ki which may prove to be fatal later on. It's great too see him improve and expand his combat abilities. It seems like _Vera_ loathes the very core of his character and I can't help but wonder what kind of relationship will be amassed between them as I progress through this series. Perhaps if _Gangryong_ can in fact perfect his ki control, he may very well become a formidable opponent for those that are of top tier level.

Altogether I'm quite content with the story's progression and direction thus far. I really came into the series not knowing exactly what to expect, but I can't help but too adore the series for it's emphasis on epic gar and manliness. That being said I still believe a bit of work needs to be done with the series's character development. I feel that there should at least be a stronger sense of an emotional connection in regards to the way the characters are portrayed. If this can be done then I won't have anymore quarries with the series as a whole.





Wuzzman said:


> Funny how Raph used so many words for early veritas when i can summarize the first 15 chapters as


While I can appreciate a post that attempts to reach a state of simplicity, I have my own style of writing and relaying my thoughts. As seen it might very well be that I'm unable to compensate and condense my writing which I have been trying to do as of late. I simply love expressing my true feelings on topics that I deem important and spark my interests. I'm not quite sure what exactly you had been alluring to via that post, was it a blatant attempt at mockery, I'd like to think that isn't the case. Even if that was your true intention aimed at belittling my post.
*Spoiler*: _Wuzzman_ 



​


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> most of the korean manhwa usually don't interest me
> 
> its usually difficult to get into



Not an excellent manwha, but Threads of Time is pretty good. 

Or Island(awesome main character) Although the pacing just wasn't that good... Same pair that made Shin Angyo Onshi...

The art usually makes up for most things^^


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2009)

^I know it wasn't a great manhwa but I loved Change Guy for the epic battles.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy Shit,  when did we get a section to ourselves??  way to go VERITAS !!!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 3, 2009)

The whole build and confrontation between Vera and Red Dragon was very disappointing. I also don't like where Red Dragon's little test, or better put has his surprise of the dead still living, is going to evitably propel the stroy towards. I could have done without that. Still, liking this manga a hell of alot though. The fights are very good! In hindsight however, old school Gangryou as da rowdy punk was better then the seemingly restrained person the stroy has forced him to become. I mean it's understable, but Rud and his cohorts are just pain's in the ass.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 3, 2009)

Another good Manhwa was C.A.T but it's suspended indefinitely. Oh how I miss it


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 4, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Another good Manhwa was C.A.T but it's suspended indefinitely. Oh how I miss it



CAT is manhua, not manhwa. Manhwa is Korean whereas manhua is Chinese. Putting that aside, CAT has some of the most staggeringly beautiful artwork i have i ever seen in a comic. Definitely worth picking up.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 4, 2009)

I can only imagine what would happen if they introduced America...
High ranking korean student of reunion
"Omg! No matter what i do he keeps hitting me in the face BEFORE I HIT him!!!"
Low ranking American student of reunion 
"Oh just using basic jabs, everyone knows that before they turn 12"
Honse says how many amateur boxers in America
Rest of the current Veritas cast after hearing that 
Fire Dragon
"Truly these American fighters are the strongest maybe I should switch sides"
High ranking American student of reunion
"We don't accept bishies"
Fire Dragon


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 4, 2009)

Veritas made it in the top 50 mangas in one manga


----------



## hehey (Oct 4, 2009)

that happened a while ago.





Wuzzman said:


> Fire Dragon
> "Truly these American fighters are the strongest maybe I should switch sides"
> High ranking American student of reunion
> "We don't accept bishies"
> Fire Dragon



i think your confusing Fire Dragon with Earth Worm, he the ship jumper in this manga.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 4, 2009)

Lusankya said:


> CAT is manhua, not manhwa. Manhwa is Korean whereas manhua is Chinese. Putting that aside, CAT has some of the most staggeringly beautiful artwork i have i ever seen in a comic. Definitely worth picking up.



Really? I didn't know. Thanks for the correction


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Veritas made it in the top 50 mangas in one manga



call me when they make top 10...maybe some Ko Ko's will start releasing tranny's sooner rather than later


----------



## The Imp (Oct 4, 2009)

When does Honse start killing those bitches?


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I can only imagine what would happen if they introduced America...
> High ranking korean student of reunion
> "Omg! No matter what i do he keeps hitting me in the face BEFORE I HIT him!!!"
> Low ranking American student of reunion
> ...





kurono76767 said:


> When does Honse start killing those bitches?



Volume 11


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 5, 2009)

So... Its late again!? Like WTF!?


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

> So... Its late again!? Like WTF!?



Are you judging lateness based off of...?  If it's a certain day of the week that you're expecting it to be out, then you'd be wrong.  It's more accurate to wait a certain amount of time between release dates.  They only got around to giving us the last chapter a few days ago.  Unless they've up the rate they're scanning them, we should still be a few days off before the next release, eh?


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

a few weeks back, they seemed to establish a routine of releasing it every friday/saturday. With the former being more constant.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 5, 2009)

i can't believe that people are complaining,they could release a chap every month and u whining like bitches?mother of god


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

They could also release 3 chapters a week if they chose to.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 5, 2009)

martryn said:


> Are you judging lateness based off of...?  If it's a certain day of the week that you're expecting it to be out, then you'd be wrong.  It's more accurate to wait a certain amount of time between release dates.  They only got around to giving us the last chapter a few days ago.  Unless they've up the rate they're scanning them, we should still be a few days off before the next release, eh?


I think it came out september 28th (Nite. its about 7 days ago. I just thought it came out at least b4 or during the weekend. i figured they were releasing them weakly... (Pun Intended). But looking at the releases i see they have had 14 day long all the way down to 1 day long release waits... So i won't bitch no more.


----------



## hehey (Oct 5, 2009)

id rather they keep at this pace, cause one this catches up to the raws, then wel have to wait a month between chapters (cause Veritas is monthly in korea), no need to rush.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2009)

Veritas is a fornightly release in Korea. Isn't that once every two weeks?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

> Veritas is a fornightly release in Korea. Isn't that once every two weeks?


Yes a fortnight is 2 weeks.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 6, 2009)

i took the advice and read it in 6 hours, i like it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 6, 2009)

hmmm, how far the raw is from the translated ones?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 6, 2009)

23 chaps,no bad


also i have some new info(raw readers)from helzone forums



*Spoiler*: __ 



someone asked when honse told kang that there are 3 people who could beat guesong he thought that he were Hayato, Paul and Vera
but someonewho read the raws stated that honse after said that the 3 who could beat him were:1 was himself, 2nd was rud and 3rd was jeeha(though now he might able to beat rud,
Jeeha was able to beat three student council members in a row in the last election tournament (from Madoka's flashbacks) and that Jeeha wasn't even fighting seriously when he was going against FD,we seen that),


Vera still is the top,and something last When Rud and the other members fought Fire Dragon in volume 9, it looked like Rud was the strongest out of all of them, except Kangryong's Lightning Flash. At that point, only Kangryong's attack could beat Rud's Sharpened Sword Force. 

Kang is just


----------



## hehey (Oct 6, 2009)

Link removed

chap 54 is out!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

Somewhat interesting chapter.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 6, 2009)

Needed more Honse.


----------



## hehey (Oct 6, 2009)

Hayato's acting all fishy with this "brother Yochun" stuff.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Needed more Honse.


----------



## ChaochroX (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Needed more Honse.



You can say that about every chapter...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

i wanna see a fight between Vera and Kangyroung                        so damn  badly!


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 7, 2009)

Why? She would rape him like she did before.

It's too early.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Why? She would rape him like she did before.
> 
> It's too early.


seeing what his master did to yuri im pretty sure that he will rape Vera...yeha in the future


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

I wanna see Lightning Tiger vs Yuri


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> I wanna see Lightning Tiger vs Yuri


Yuri gets raped again in like what.... 3 seconds?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)

Starting to like Vera. The whole Vacuum Strike is getting to me <3


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Most likely.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

lol Vacuum strike.... you guys think that Kangryong has potential to surpras lightning tiger,you know, someday ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, but I don't expect to see that happening for awhiiiiiiiile. 

Meanwhile, Honse...


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think so, but since he's the protagonist he will be.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2009)

Hayate's one powerhungry guy.

And Paul's not dead. That's a start. We might actually see him talk at this rate! :ho

I certainly hope that he's not fodder. But he lost to that Mugyong guy. So who knows?

Is Hayate on the council? If he is, I could see him fighting Gangryong for a seat later on in the game. Clearly, Jeeha would take on Shinra. I don't think Guhoo is on the council, but if he was Rud would fight him again. Although I'm more inclined to thinking that Rud is gonna take on Mugyong. And Madoka might just forfeit. Who knows?


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 7, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> 23 chaps,no bad
> 
> 
> also i have some new info(raw readers)from helzone forums
> ...





thanks for the info



also,most lmao line of the chap,when mu yong said

''Yo long time no see Rud,i didn't miss u''.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 7, 2009)

guh...Vera such a bitch, now she wants to try and make shit fair  

I dont think i can ever bring myself to like her character.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2009)

So these next few months will be full of insane training for practically the entire student council.. As well as Kangryong and possibly the SYP faction. 

Should be good.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 10, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yuri gets raped again in like what.... 3 seconds?



eh?  she got beaten quite easily before?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 10, 2009)

Free for All ensues.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

chapter 10 raw out yet?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2009)

Darth said:


> Hayate's one powerhungry guy.
> 
> And Paul's not dead. That's a start. We might actually see him talk at this rate! :ho
> 
> ...



Rep and/or cred for that avatar dood


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2009)

is online somehwere? i'm to lazy to left click and extract today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2009)

Never mind, I forgot that they had already released it


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn, I wonder what will happen when Yuri actually wakes up


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 13, 2009)

This Manga is released weekly or bi-weekly??


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 13, 2009)

weekly for the most part


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

i don't normally care for most main characters in these things but i seriously want Gangrene to kick some of these stuck up pansies into north korea already .

he needs to start refining that ki properly dammit.

And who the hell is gonna smash that bandage wearing freaks face in? that dickwad really pisses me off.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 14, 2009)

ok for those who are reading the raws... will there be a chapter where Gangryoung wipes that silly smile off Hayato's face ...

*Spoiler*: __ 




i know he will make FD his bitch later basing from the few spoilers my eye wasn't able to avoid but i also want to know if he will be bashing that posers face in the near future 




edit: sorry for the spoiler but i guess i was just butthurt from getting spoiled as well... i promise it wont happen again


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 14, 2009)

jesus fucking christ how strong was lt


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 14, 2009)

Raviene  bro,  you should put that in spoilers.

Lightning Tiger was strong,   going what Vera said,  nobody was willing to stand up to Yuri but Lightning Tiger and she disappeared.  

I dont believe for a second when Fire Dragon says that Lightning Tiger was defeated by Yuri.  Reading this chapter shows he is a conniving dirty politician  wanting to get further power

he actually reminds me  of Zanatos from Gargoyles


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2009)

You know you can at least spoiler tag some of the shit you're saying.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL I dint know why when I go to this thread 50/50 that I get spoiled...damn I'm gonna endind downloading the raws.


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> This Manga is released weekly or bi-weekly??



helz0ne releases one scan every week.

However, in Korea, it's released Bi-Weekly.

So eventually, helz0ne's going to catch up to the Korean releases and we'll have to wait for two weeks for each chapter.


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2009)

well this chapter was rather pointless very little progression at all


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> Raviene  bro,  you should put that in spoilers.
> 
> Lightning Tiger was strong,   going what Vera said,  nobody was willing to stand up to Yuri but Lightning Tiger and she disappeared.
> 
> ...



uhh except Xanatos was like 10x's the awesome Director FireFag will _ever_ be...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No raw spoilers at all would be better
> 
> Just my take on it.



Yep, uh huh.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2009)

We've seen Paul's shadow talk and grin


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, I see. So, how far back is helZone from the Korean releases??


----------



## Proxy (Oct 14, 2009)

Seriously, are some of you spoiling this intentionally or what?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2009)

my friend from the nail salon says Honse is fighting Vera evenly, but it looks like both are still holding back.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Oh, I see. So, how far back is helZone from the Korean releases??



Not sure exactly. I do believe Korea's somewhere in Volume 10, but helz0ne's still on volume 7 I think. 

I THINK.


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2009)

chapter 55 is out
Katon-nin


----------



## martryn (Oct 15, 2009)

Who are all those kids at the beginning of this chapter?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

Lightning Tiger beat the shit out of him. I laughed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2009)

So, Lightning Tiger learned some secrets of Northern Broad Srike eh?

Apparently it is one of the 2 physical martial arts that are on equal ground with Heavens Riches.

Lol hayato, trained in his fake broadstrike for 7 years and got stomped by LT who trained in the original for only one 


martryn said:


> Who are all those kids at the beginning of this chapter?



Vera and Anichella...after 15 battles with each other they were still tied

these physical arts (NBS & souhtern Taek-gyun) are pretty hard core if the best Vera can manage is a tie against Anichella.

also, Rud and Ani are from California it seems.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice chapter. Hayato's becoming a character I like, despite his bit of whining.

I'd like more info on Anichella though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2009)

betchu she was poisoned or some other treacherous act by Vera so Guuho could beat her...

all so she could become prez of the student council.


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2009)

Im telling you that flashback to when LT kicked veras ass must be the most significant scene in the entire manga, how many times is it now weve gone back there?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Interesting chapter. And there goes Hayato


----------



## martryn (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm liking Hayato a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Rud and Ani from Cali? Explains a bit about Rud's personality and his seemingly laid back attitude


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2009)

So the tall blond white boy is not from korea?


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2009)

Rud is Korean, when Anichella found him lying on the beach i her flashback she exclaimed "look grandpa, hes korean like you".


----------



## martryn (Oct 17, 2009)

He must have drifted from Korea all the way to California.


----------



## HKN (Oct 17, 2009)

hey guys do we have any info about Honsen's fightinh style?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 17, 2009)

^ it basically consists of him chokin' a bitch, said bitch fainting, then emptying out her pocketbook in search of her trickin' money.

the standard Pimpjutsu form 2, not to be confused with form 1 which consists mainly of backhanding and self esteem crushing.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 17, 2009)

You relate easily to Honse don't you?

Chapter was ok, but like someone else said, that flashback seems to be very important to the storyline, they've shown it so many times now... They could have least gone with a brief match between LT and FD....

LT owning fodder, just to show how amazing he is once more, is just getting old...


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 17, 2009)

That trope works might well in one piece


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is Veritass 55 out for online viewing?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

mastermind360 said:


> Is Veritass 55 out for online viewing?



Veritas Ch. 55


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2009)

Veritas Ch. 55
What a clotheline.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 18, 2009)

LT is the fucking man.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone else think that Lightning Tiger is actually alive?? He seems too powerful to actually be defeated.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Veritas Ch. 55
> What a clotheline.



Wrestling moves, the basis of all korean martial arts. Can't wait for vera to be taken out by a DDT.

The basis of this manga is uber badass teaches his disciple (the main character) the basic of his uber badass powers before he is about to die. Shounen 101 says that uber badass is dead (makes the manga edgier you see) or no longer plot relevant due to injury or mental retardation.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 19, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Anyone else think that Lightning Tiger is actually alive?? He seems too powerful to actually be defeated.



i think he was killed by fire dragon somehow.   i dont believe that Vera's sister Yuri had something to do with LT death.

Fire Dragon had to interfere 




~RAGING BONER~ said:


> uhh except Xanatos was like 10x's the awesome Director FireFag will _ever_ be...




yeah well i still like the guy.   i like guys like Xanatos type personality.  makes thing interesting.

it is still 55 chapters so he has some grounds to make up.    FD seems to be the major villian,   he might become the first major villian to die in the manga.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2009)

Fire Dragon probably killed him after he paralyzed Yuri and lost his arm...


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 19, 2009)

LT was pretty epic in this chapter. I kinda hope he's dead so he doesn't do anything to ruin his reputation.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 22, 2009)

mastermind360 said:


> LT was pretty epic in this chapter. I kinda hope he's dead so he doesn't do anything to ruin his reputation.



he is the final villain...yup 

so Northern Broad Strike seems to be the perfect martial art for Gangryoung...i hope he **POLISHES** it and takes it to a whole nother level


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone else fucking pissed at helz0ne's new rules?


----------



## martryn (Oct 22, 2009)

What rules are those?


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2009)

Link


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 22, 2009)

every chapter with Yoochun=instant epic win


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lt is so epic


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 22, 2009)

Darth said:


> Link



Doesn't sound that bad... Number 2 is retarded though....


----------



## 8 (Oct 22, 2009)

just caught up. awesome main character. but damn these freaking #%^@!% biatches need a pimp or something.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Doesn't sound that bad... Number 2 is retarded though....



6 and 7 really grill me though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Hayato


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2009)

It strikes me that there's really no point whatsoever into half the rules they just put up.

None at all.

WTF?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2009)

It's the kid with the soccer ball syndrome. 

They make all these ridiculous rules because they can. If people don't like it they can take the ball home and put it in their back. 

Same time you have people that will say ''Let him make his rules it's very good'' ''You have no right complaining I'll be on your team'' etc. 

It's funny how people don't actually grow out of a certain mentality.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2009)

Honestly, I really don't care 

What Nightfall said, just use Cdisplay


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 24, 2009)

the Uploading.com site they use benifits them some how so they are probably are just tryna get more people to com to thier site to download since most people wont bother with downloading when somethings already ready on online reading.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2009)

Of course it doesn't, they're just being stupid.

Eventually, another scantalating group will pick it up and all the online readers will just use their scans. helz0ne will lose in the competition department.

stupidity.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

I love how Lighting Tiger just goes at fighting twenty other guys with a big grin like that...


----------



## Blaizen (Oct 24, 2009)

Is chapter 56 out yet?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Nooooooooope


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 24, 2009)

New chapter out at helz0ne !


----------



## Blaizen (Oct 24, 2009)

lol Kang looks a lot like Guesong on that last page


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> lol Kang looks a lot like Guesong on that last page



Huh? 

What last page?


----------



## Blaizen (Oct 24, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Huh?
> 
> What last page?



The new chapter is out


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Can someone upload it to another site for me? Uploading is bugged on my end.

Link removed


----------



## hehey (Oct 24, 2009)

oooohhhh, Muyoung has a surprise for Rud, wonder what that could be?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 24, 2009)

man, i wish for once Gangrease would stop getting his ass smashed into a fine paste whenever he is on panel 


it looks like Hayato is indeed the successor of Nothern Broad Strike after all...though i doubt he is as strong as Anichella and Vera.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he is 2nd,i read it on some spoilers ,he is vera's lackey


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 24, 2009)

Siegfried88 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he is 2nd,i read it on some spoilers ,he is vera's lackey



i was wondering what his placement was...

damn, this just means Gangrape is gonna just keep getting his ass whooped in the upcoming chapters


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaah, Hayato was just teasing >:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2009)

Chapter lacked Honse


----------



## hehey (Oct 24, 2009)

Fun fact, Hayatos master was previously mentioned by Honse here]
This
This



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i was wondering what his placement was...
> 
> damn, this just means Gangrape is gonna just keep getting his ass whooped in the upcoming chapters



Or maybe Hypeyato is going to be used to show why Rud things Gangryong is so badass now.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Chapter lacked Honse



Every chapter lacks Honse.


----------



## Rangamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

God I hate Madoka, She's so fucking annoying. She just wants them to sit there and get ran over just to satisfy her false sense of justice. I'm not saying Rud is right in everything he does, but neither is she. Rud and his side are just doing the best they can with what was given to them.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2009)

good chapter and LT is still the best


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 24, 2009)

Rangamaru said:


> God I hate Madoka, She's so fucking annoying. She just wants them to sit there and get ran over just to satisfy her false sense of justice. I'm not saying Rud is right in everything he does, but neither is she. Rud and his side are just doing the best they can with what was given to them.



every time she or Vera opens her mouth I wish LT had simply wiped them all out of existence. 

and who ever fights Muyong, I hope kicks the living shit outta him. I pray its Jeeha, just for lulz. That bandaged prick is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2009)

Gang looks like he has rabbies.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Every chapter lacks Honse.


 
Which is unbearable.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 25, 2009)

hehey said:


> oooohhhh, Muyoung has a surprise for Rud, wonder what that could be?



*Spoiler*: __ 



He's gonna try in learn Anichella 's TMA


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

I also recalled this Northern Broad Strike dude was the one Honse mentioned in his first appearance (Well, second technically)

Berserk 309 DDL (Sendspace)

Think he was asking on Hayato's behalf?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 25, 2009)

more like he was testing to see if LT's apprentice also used NBS in his EOTL...after all, Honse is a genius when it comes to fighting styles. And I doubt he would be asking on Hayato's behalf, H is Vera's lapdog.

damn, Veritas sure has some long winded martial arts names.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

Hayato is also very friendly with Rud and co though...

And Honse helped Madoka before.

With the likes of Rud and Guhoo it's a blood feud

With Madoka and Hayato is more a difference of opinions

Recall, after all, volume 9.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope that was the last flashback we have to see from that night....


----------



## martryn (Oct 25, 2009)

> I hope that was the last flashback we have to see from that night....



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, unless we get a single one in the future that plays the encounter through from first to last.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Every few weeks or so.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2009)

No, it's definitely a weekly scantalation.


----------



## martryn (Oct 26, 2009)

> No, it's definitely a weekly scantalation.



It tries to be.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 26, 2009)

we _want_ it to be.

In truth, it shows up whenever it fucking feels like it.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 26, 2009)

Just be grateful we get them at all!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 26, 2009)

Cant wait for the spoilers...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Darth said:


> No, it's definitely a weekly scantalation.


----------



## hehey (Oct 26, 2009)

Its usualy released withing the range of 1-2 weeks, lets go with that.


----------



## Darth (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't give me that look. 

Essentially, it comes out once a week. helz0ne at least makes sure that it's not too long overdue.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 27, 2009)

yo they skipped lightning tiger vs fire dragon.


----------



## hehey (Oct 27, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> yo they skipped lightning tiger vs fire dragon.



Like FD even stands a chance, theres a reason he had his goons go in first.

Besides, we will see thi flashback again, count on it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

Darth said:


> Don't give me that look.
> 
> *Essentially, it comes out once a week.* helz0ne at least makes sure that it's not too long overdue.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2009)

wheres my new chapter? T_T


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> wheres my new chapter? T_T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2009)

lol    what?


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

Um.... where's the chapters D:


Translator on holiday ?


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 31, 2009)

is the raw out for chapter 10?


----------



## Raviene (Nov 1, 2009)

Cant really wait for someone to bash Hayato's smiling face...hope Gang is the one to do it.

I really like characters that don't get too shocked or confused when a certain technique doesn't work and would actually get pumped and still act cocky even when meeting opponents who are way out their league.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

part of Granny's fighting style is getting his ass whooped all over the manga in order to tire his foes out...


yeah, that's the ticket


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

he let the others to beat him into a pulp,it's his strategy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 1, 2009)

With the super power of BRAIN DAMAGE!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2009)

This was a boring chapter eh?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes

It was

But the next chapter is 20 pages of Vera and Madoka making out, so it all balances in the end.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 1, 2009)

How come Gangryong gets beat up in every damn fight? hes the fucking main character...


----------



## Mahdi (Nov 1, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> With the super power of BRAIN DAMAGE!



Yes and he turns brain damage into pure WIN!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 1, 2009)

Vino said:


> How come Gangryong gets beat up in every damn fight? hes the fucking main character...



Have you been reading the same Manwha as the rest of us? Because if you have you should already know the answer to this question.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2009)

He fights people with artificial ki


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Have you been reading the same Manwha as the rest of us? Because if you have you should already know the answer to this question.



What is Manwha?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 1, 2009)

Vino said:


> What is Manwha?



manga = japanese
manwha = korean


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> manwha = korean



more like ManwhatheFuck! when is he gonna beat some ass?!


----------



## hehey (Nov 1, 2009)

soo, chapter 57 is out,... so thats the surprise Mu-Young had for Rud, lol, cant wait to see this play out.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I guess it's time for another beating for our dear Gang I guess

Six feet under?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2009)

lol watermelons


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 3, 2009)

Decent chapter.

Seeing Gang using Northern Board Strike should be interesting.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 3, 2009)

Northern Watermelon


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 3, 2009)

Now that i think about it that does sound 10x more awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

We need more protaganists like Gang

Not sissies like Ichigo, but manly guys that take it like a man and are willing to say really insensitive stuff


----------



## TalikX (Nov 3, 2009)

This chapter was awesome, love Gangyrong.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 3, 2009)

Great chapter. Can't wait till we see some more fighting.
I wonder if Gang can win or be able to use lightning flash again.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 3, 2009)

this manhwa is so confusing... 
Idon't get what's going on. They're too many rules... lol. Why can't they simplify it for dumb people like me.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2009)

> We need more protaganists like Gang
> 
> Not sissies like Ichigo, but manly guys that take it like a man and are willing to say really insensitive stuff


It's funny as much as Bleach is influenced by Yu Yu Hakusho. Gangroyong reminds me far more of Yuusuke than Ichigo.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 3, 2009)

Gunners said:


> It's funny as much as Bleach is influenced by Yu Yu Hakusho. Gangroyong reminds me far more of Yuusuke than Ichigo.



It's been awhile since I watched Yu Yu Hakusho, but isn't Gangryong more of a dick than Yuusuke ever was?


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2009)

75 and 76?

Holy shit man. The scantalation's on 57. What the hell are you reading?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

this chapter felt way too transitiony...almost like the beginning and ends were chopped off.

edit: oh yeah, expect Granny to get his ass beat the fuck down next chapter, again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

Then he'll pull a victory because he's manly like that


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2009)

Well at least Honse is there to drag him back to the cellar. 

I liked the chapter. I'm curious to see if that zombie guy can handle Anichella's art. I'm also curious to see if Gangryong can actually manage to match Hayato. And I sure as hell want to know how Hayato keeps dodging point blank attacks like that. It looks like he's interrupting Gangryong's Ki flow with his own. Which is weird cause that's exactly what Thunder Break is supposed to do..


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 4, 2009)

Gunners said:


> It's funny as much as Bleach is influenced by Yu Yu Hakusho. Gangroyong reminds me far more of Yuusuke than Ichigo.



Except that Yusuke wasn't all talk, he would kick ass when needed. Gang is full of shit, but the opponents are tougher.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

That's why he's so GAR, he's willing to have a broken body in order to become stronger

You can't get manlier training than that


----------



## Raviene (Nov 4, 2009)

*Hayato:*_ I'm Hayato w/ a level of something Ki and a practitioner of Northern ..._

*Gang:*_ Watermelon?...just shut the fuck up and fight me homo!!! _

*Hayato:* 

_**Hayato then proceeds to beat Gang senseless**_

seriously...how can you not like the guy 

PS: i still hope he beats the living shit out of Hayato tho


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2009)

Kangryong is the punk that everyone loves and admires


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

Darth said:


> Well at least Honse is there to drag him back to the cellar.



 **


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's why he's so GAR, he's willing to have a broken body in order to become stronger
> 
> You can't get manlier training than that



That was pretty funny, especially when having Bang-Ja in your sig..

But I agree, it's part of his charm. And it sets him apart from most other shounen leads, and most other fights. The absence of honor is sweet...


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's why he's so GAR, he's willing to have a broken body in order to become stronger
> 
> You can't get manlier training than that



there is nothing gar about a rabid dog.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

GAR means making manly look cool and something to aspire to...not posturing and getting your ass kicked as a result


----------



## Raviene (Nov 4, 2009)

i dunno...i guess he is one of those few that makes "taking a beatdown" look GAR!!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

How do you beat Gang?  Dislocate his four joints...and laugh and walk away.  Really, that's all you need.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

^ he can still use his neck and chin to crawl towards you and bite your ankles!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2009)

Will of Eotl...

He shouldn't stay like this for the rest of the manga, but I don't think he needs to change yet. I hope Hayato won't wipe the floor with him though, hard to tell....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> there is nothing gar about a rabid dog.



I bet you think Bleach is deep



RAGING BONER said:


> GAR means making manly look cool and something to aspire to...not posturing and getting your ass kicked as a result



Except he always comes back and beats them back. And unless nearly every other fictional character that has to 'train' or pull a powerup out of their arse, he actually learns in the middle of a fight



Agmaster said:


> How do you beat Gang?  Dislocate his four joints...and laugh and walk away.  Really, that's all you need.



If it was that easy, you'd think it would have been done


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2009)

I guess Hayato really will wipe the floor with him, Gangryong isnt at his level yet


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





omg laser pew pew! said:


> I bet you think Bleach is deep



I bet you think Air gear is deep. As far as gang goes, by volume 9 he is the only student council member who can actually land a hit on fire dragon besides Vera. So to be honest his "crawl like worm and beat you anyway while taking a natsu level beat down" isn't that impressive considering that he is technically stronger than the vast majority of the school if you consider how he beat the southern yard play's lackeys.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

Holy fuck did you just fucking spoil me you shit fuck face?


----------



## yo586 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I bet you think Air gear is deep. As far as gang goes, by volume 9 he is the only student council member who can actually land a hit on fire dragon besides Vera. So to be honest his "crawl like worm and beat you anyway while taking a natsu level beat down" isn't that impressive considering that he is technically stronger than the vast majority of the school if you consider how he beat the southern yard play's lackeys.



Hey man, I have always liked how you are on this thread complaining about this cliche manga, but you know full well most of us are happy enjoying it for what it is.  Why be a dick and raw spoil it?  

You are smart enough to not do so out of ignorance, just enough of an ass to ruin the story to prove a point.  Smug internet assholes like you are some of the worst sorts of people.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Holy fuck did you just fucking spoil me you shit fuck face?





Damn he got me too. Fuck I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

What's funny is you guys are really overreacting to the spoilage.  It's only minor details, nothing in regard to plot.  After all, Gang already dislikes FD what's him taking a swing?  And Vera and FD are on different sides of the power play.  And Gang's been progressing.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 4, 2009)

I already knew the spoiler, just annoys me whenever people spoil for their own amusement.  Will be a cool fight to see.


----------



## Witch King (Nov 5, 2009)

I love veritas.. wannaknow why?
cause the main char aint a dick, nor gay ass faggiT. And he has 2 uber hawt girls for him :3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

Witch King said:


> I love veritas.. wannaknow why?


not really.


> cause the main char aint a dick, nor gay ass faggiT.


 cool story, bro





> And he has 2 uber hawt girls for him :3


o'rly?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2009)

Any spoilers out?


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2009)

none that I know of.

Did helz0ne get rid of their silly rules yet?


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

This page is fucking lulz


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 5, 2009)

It's just the same old shit over again...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> What's funny is you guys are really overreacting to the spoilage.  It's only minor details, nothing in regard to plot.  After all, Gang already dislikes FD what's him taking a swing?  And Vera and FD are on different sides of the power play.  And Gang's been progressing.



A fucking spoiler is a fucking spoiler. Yes it's obvious but I'm quite sure that it doesn't wanted to know when it happens 

How would you like it if you were told exactly when every series finished?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> A fucking spoiler is a fucking spoiler. Yes it's obvious but I'm quite sure that it doesn't wanted to know when it happens
> 
> How would you like it if you were told exactly when every series finished?



This!

That being said, I feel that I've missed a chapter or is it just running late. The last chapter I read Hayato gave Gang a warning for his rudeness.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you read 57?

That's the most recent one so far.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2009)

Raviene said:


> *Hayato:*_ I'm Hayato w/ a level of something Ki and a practitioner of Northern ..._
> 
> *Gang:*_ Watermelon?...just shut the fuck up and fight me homo!!! _
> 
> *Hayato:*


I luled.


----------



## KidQuick (Nov 10, 2009)

So now that Vol 9 has been mentioned, I think I downloaded it a month or two ago. Any word whether Vol. 10 is close to being released? I'm curious how far behind we are to the actual manwha.


----------



## Darth (Nov 10, 2009)

So 58 was epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gangryong BARELY lost to Hayato.. And he came out of it alive. That's damn good for him. lol @ Honse. Underestimating mah man. 

"STONING OF BROTHERLY LOVE" 



Northern Broad Strike is an intense martial art. And it's finally been confirmed that Hayato has become the legitimate successor. That's cool.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2009)

how the hell gangryong in every new fight he have's he becomes like 300% more stronger instantly ?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 10, 2009)

Stoning of love 

I love Honse.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 10, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> how the hell gangryong in every new fight he have's he becomes like 300% more stronger instantly ?



Indeed. Gangryong's improvement rate is just ridiculously fast. Not long ago he was having difficulty fighting level 5's, and now he's giving the school #2 trouble. He can probably defeat level 8's easily now.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

It's the main character syndrome.  It doesn't make sense, but even the other characters in the school accept it.  I mean, Rud was saying when he arrived that he'd get his ass kicked if he tried to start shit.  Then, a few months later, Rud is saying that Gang is the only hope they have and they're relying on him to fulfill their plans.  

Meh, I think the manga is suffering because of it.  I liked it when Gang was all talk and couldn't really back it up.  I think his growth should be a lot slower.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

At least he isn't another Natsu or Naruto, defeating every high leveled character that gets in range. He's growing, a bit faster than he should, but not too fast IMO.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, well, if he keeps getting his ass kicked from time to time, I'll be fine.  

I can't tell you how pissed off I am at Fairy Tail for becoming a shitty manga these last 50 chapters or so.  Fuck Natsu.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Make it Luxus and expect to see the failure go away, quite. 

Or Makarov


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

No manga should feature the main character kicking the main bad guy's ass everytime.  I hate that shit.  I was excited when Erza seemed to beat the last of the 6 fuckers, Midnight, but that shit didn't last, did it?  

I was excited when Gerard stepped in.  I thought he'd beat this new Zero mother fucker.  Now I think Gerard is a pansy.  

If Gang wants to keep my respect, he'll let his bros kick some ass too.  I will be happy if Rud vs. Vera ends with a Rud victory and Gang doesn't touch her.  I'd be happy if Gang and some others ganged up to take down Fire Dragon because Gang can't do it alone.  Or else, he shouldn't be able to yet.  Or any time in the course of the manga.  I mean, we can't have Gang usurp LT's position of being #1 badass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

*reserved for when Honse regains his ability to utilize ki again*


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 10, 2009)

This seems interesting, is this like history's strongest desciple kenichi? I might read it ^_^


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2009)

he is the main character of course he will get strong fast and at the end be the strongest in the manga. and he will take on vera or her sister at the end.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 10, 2009)

Hehe, just wait until Gang learns the long-range Lightning Attacks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2009)

His ultimate move will be a kamehakmeha


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Pew Pew where is your set from


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't wait for gang learns how to stand and ki blast.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

> he is the main character of course he will get strong fast and at the end be the strongest in the manga. and he will take on vera or her sister at the end.



I just don't like that sort of thought process.  I highly dislike mangas that follow such a cliche path.


----------



## 8 (Nov 10, 2009)

i don't think vera or her sister should be final villain. the world is big, its not only the school. at some point i expect vera and the other top tier students to team up against some greater evil.


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Pew Pew where is your set from


SAO definite classic!


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

His lightning Flash was epic though.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 11, 2009)

"stoning of love" hahahahaha

honse is just epic! who's #2 if hayato isn't? rud? or this guy with the bandages O_O


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

6 months  in school and he takes on 2nd strongest??? i cant even imagine what he would do after 3 years...


----------



## yo586 (Nov 11, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> "stoning of love" hahahahaha
> 
> honse is just epic! who's #2 if hayato isn't? rud? or this guy with the bandages O_O



My guess is he means Honse, who is definitely gonna come back and rock it at some point.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, honse has to be a badass! he was already in the semi-finals of that tournament they were speaking about.
maybe gangryong can help to stimulate his ki points or something like that. 

honse is made of so much win ^_^


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

i like gangryong development he was the biggest underdog in the school. he was weak and arrogant but he has become strong on his own efforts and has shown to be a decent person sometimes. you can only get the shit beaten out of you for a certain amount of time till you get killed or quit. but he has grown as a fighter. and has little by little started to live up to being chosen by LT as his apprentice.

and honse is a cool man


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 11, 2009)

As I stated earlier, this was one of my favorite fights in Veritas....even if it was over quick. Therese really only one fight I think is better than this one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Still wondering where Shinra is ranked in all of this.


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2009)

Jeeha is the current #2.  That should be painfully obvious.  He's like a fucking monkey!


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Good chapter. What's with these rules though? It's as if they'll stop scans if they aren't followed. Someone else would just pick it up anyway.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah, helz0ne's degenerated into a bunch of money grasping lunatics. 

Whatever, as long as they continue to scantalate, there'll be sites that host their manga early anyway. Regardless of their stupid rules.

And I somehow doubt Jeeha is #2. And Rud definitely isn't. I don't think they're counting Honse in the picture. So #2 is either the bandaged guy (after he learns Anichella's art) or possibly Shinra. (Although I doubt that as well)

Hayato's probably #2. Jeeha might be 3.


----------



## HInch (Nov 12, 2009)

Darth said:


> So 58 was epic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed on this chapter. Epic indeed. Veritas continues to be my favourite manga. 

The stoning of brotherly love nearly gave away that I was reading this at work. I barely held laughter in.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2009)

It ain't manga thought. I know this is nitpicking but still, koreans doesnt do manga. 

The chapter was great, and i really liked how Gangryoung was defeated in a good way ... not like a pussy etc. Veritas has become a good series.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

That was really an enjoyable fight. Gangryoung kept his confidence and dignity despite losing - a win against such a strong opponent would be unbelievable at this point.

I wanna see him fuck up madoka in a fair fight


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2009)

> And I somehow doubt Jeeha is #2. And Rud definitely isn't. I don't think they're counting Honse in the picture. So #2 is either the bandaged guy (after he learns Anichella's art) or possibly Shinra. (Although I doubt that as well)
> 
> Hayato's probably #2. Jeeha might be 3.



This is an acceptable response to my outrageous claims.  For that, you have my gratitude.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 12, 2009)

"My tongue is an asshole even in my opinion".... im glad he recognizes his no. 1 asset 

badass chapter!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 12, 2009)

HONSE! :WOW


----------



## HInch (Nov 12, 2009)

chauronity said:


> It ain't manga thought. I know this is nitpicking but still, koreans doesnt do manga.
> 
> The chapter was great, and i really liked how Gangryoung was defeated in a good way ... not like a pussy etc. Veritas has become a good series.



I knew after I posted I should have just edited to "Manhwa" but that would have meant it didn't give the full impact of me liking it over all the mangas out too.

Can we agree on "black and white frozen picture boxes?"

As an aside, I hope the author realizes he's continuing to raise the bar and our expectations are forever growing. I hope he can keep up with our rabid fandom.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

martryn said:


> This is an acceptable response to my outrageous claims.  For that, you have my gratitude.


 

Anytime. 


HInch said:


> As an aside, I hope the author realizes he's continuing to raise the bar and our expectations are forever growing. I hope he can keep up with our rabid fandom.



That's true. I really enjoy this manga and I can't wait for more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Good chapter. What's with these rules though? It's as if they'll stop scans if they aren't followed. Someone else would just pick it up anyway.



Not like someone else won't take it up if they decide to drop it for some little bullshit like that. 



HInch said:


> Agreed on this chapter. Epic indeed. Veritas continues to be my favourite manga.
> 
> The stoning of brotherly love nearly gave away that I was reading this at work. I barely held laughter in.



Veritas isn't a manga 



The Pink Ninja said:


> HONSE! :WOW



:WOW :WOW


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

and now we are getting a step closer to volume 9,i think in 3-4 chapters


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2009)

Veritas is my favorite comic.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 12, 2009)

His defeat was done pretty well. And Honse will epic the day his Ki returns, we all have a nice treat to look forward to


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 12, 2009)

This manhwa...is so frigging awesome!  I just spent I dunno how many hours reading it.  The last 2 chapters had me like this !  _Now_ I understand why so many people in the Breaker Thread were talking bout it.

And is Hayato supposed to be the rival LT said Gang would find sooner or later?  The end of chapter 58 made me think so...  And someone needs to redo the poll.  So people can pick Hayato, cause I know people are gonna like him!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2009)

1) Veritas is probably my favorite manga at the moment. It's author isn't afraid to take the limelight off the main character and show us interesting fighting styles, he handles flashbacks extremely well (Instead of just forcing stuff in there ala Uchiha massacre ) He isn't afraid to beat up his main character and remind us all that he isn't at the top yet, and pretty much the entire cast is badass

2) Honse is the shit. Remember what Lightning Tiger told us: "There's no such thing as a completely blocked chi channel" 

3) What manga is your sig from Tayimus?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> 1) Veritas is probably my favorite manga at the moment. It's author isn't afraid to take the limelight off the main character and show us interesting fighting styles, he handles flashbacks extremely well (Instead of just forcing stuff in there ala Uchiha massacre ) He isn't afraid to beat up his main character and remind us all that he isn't at the top yet, and pretty much the entire cast is badass
> 
> 2) Honse is the shit. Remember what Lightning Tiger told us: "There's no such thing as a completely blocked chi channel"
> 
> 3) What manga is your sig from Tayimus?



1)  One of the things I like most bout this manhwa is the pacing.  People might complain they find the plot lacking but the flashbacks are done so well, I find myself eagerly waiting for the next one.  Honestly, we've gone back to that same scene with LT owning the Reunion students so many times, but each time leaves me with this face 

2)  Now you mention it, I spent two nights reading this manhwa.  Not because I read slow, no it's because I was reading this thread along side Veritas.  Even the spoilers, that's why I know--


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honse never lost his ki 




3)  It's a fanart from the manga Claymore.  I'm surprised you haven't heard of it actually.  It was brought up a few times in this thread even.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm gonna read it. But I was just wondering if this manga is like HSDKenichi?

Edit: holy shit, just read the first page and i think i'm hooked. Great way to start a fighting manga!


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't try even for fun compare this awesome series with a fail like Kenichi


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Don't try even for fun compare this awesome series with a fail like Kenichi


*SNIFF*  You really thinking LT can beast Elder?  Or do you just mean in attitude, which I will agree with.  But Breaker's having even better personas shining out atm.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *SNIFF*  You really thinking LT can beast Elder?  Or do you just mean in attitude, which I will agree with.  But Breaker's having even better personas shining out atm.



 

Makes me think I should read Breaker maybe, how is the pacing compared to Veritas?


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Breaker chapters are coming 2 days faster


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, Honse is and will forever be the shit.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I've just discovered something cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Guk Taeyang! Was Honse talking about the current master of Northern Broad Strike? If so, how did he learn about him?

Or is this just a coincidence?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2009)

He knows because he's Honse


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

Honse is the official inheritor of Northern Broadstrike. \

/theory

In actuality, I have no clue.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Makes me think I should read Breaker maybe, how is the pacing compared to Veritas?


Pacing was painfully slow at first but once it gets going circa volume 3 maybe, pacing gets ace.


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2009)

Guk Taeyang is Honse's dad


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't get it though. Why would Honse randomly mention the name of Northern Broadstrike's official master? Was he trying to trick Gangryong? I think he was trying to see if Gangryong recognized the name, which would tell him whether or not he was taught the art of Northern Broadstrike. 

Honse must know that LT knew Northern Broadstrike. Which means, Honse must have Hayato's trust. Perhaps Hayato's actually part of Honse's group. And he's undercover while spying on Vera. 

hmm


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

Hayato is Vera's luckey


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2009)

ch.59 out.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 15, 2009)

The chapter was pretty good, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I did like that bad ass old man.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 15, 2009)

link for 59?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2009)

Chapter 20


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 15, 2009)

Chapter was good.  Like most have thought, Hayato had switched sides years ago and is one of the Nine Dragons.  I didn't expect him to tell Vera and bring it out in the open like that.  Dude has balls... 

And if Vera thought something was up even before Hayato told her, because she'd figured that he and Guesong had found Elder Taeum, then wouldn't she be suspicious of Honse seemingly sealing his Ki?  Since it was Hayato who verified it? 

And Honse!  Once again proving how much of a genius he is!  Honestly, the guy is confident he can improve Lightning Flash for Gang if he only knows the basis!?  Is there any limit to what this guy can do?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Good chapter. Hayato's cool with me. I'm just looking forward to seeing how some of the other council members fight, mainly Jeeha.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2009)

Honse has been a genius ever since birth, didn't you know


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting chapter.  Did Guesong use Northern Broad Strike or something?  What does he have to do with it?  I typically don't pay attention to things like martial arts styles and stuff, so I think I'm missing some references.



> I'm just looking forward to seeing how some of the other council members fight, mainly Jeeha.



Fuck yeah!  That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2009)

Just Vera talking about Guesong and Hayato finding the masters of the Northern Broad Strike and Southern Yardplay.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> Interesting chapter.  Did Guesong use Northern Broad Strike or something?  What does he have to do with it?  I typically don't pay attention to things like martial arts styles and stuff, so I think I'm missing some references.



Elder Taeum was the old guy that Vera had a talk with on the phone and then met by some lake or something.  Hayato had found him for Vera (and got his ass kicked for it too!), but Taeum threw Vera for a loop when he told her he'd met Guesong also.  I believe Taeum taught Guesong the missing parts of his own fighting style, if I'm not mistaken.  Whereas, it was Guk Taeyang who taught Hayato Northern Broad Strike.  And this was waaay before Hayato and Guesong met Taeum.  Incidently, this is why Taeum was sure that Hayato was the official inheritor of NBS. And he was right too!


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah, ok.  I see how it works out now.  Fucking Asian names that look the same through me for a loop.  I suppose it all makes sense now.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder if Yuri will attempt to complete the ritual to become a ''god'' when she's awakened again. If so then we probably have our final villain...

She looks pretty boring though. Fire Dragon should replace her as final villain

Speaking of which I can't wait until he gets to fight, someone only second to Yuri and LT, according to him anyway, should be awesome in action.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 15, 2009)

I only remembered the difference because PhlegmMaster had pointed out that Guk Taeyang's name was mentioned a looong time ago.  And Vera mentioned Taeum in the newest chapter.  Otherwise I'd've been just as lost as you were.  I can barely remember Korean names (they all seem to have "ang", "oo", or "ae" in them!).  At least Veritas isn't so hard for me, but Breaker is impossible!!!

Does anyone else ever wince when they read "EOTL".  It might be an acronym but still...it doesn't roll off the tongue like other Martial Arts names...


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> I only remembered the difference because PhlegmMaster had pointed out that Guk Taeyang's name was mentioned a looong time ago.  And Vera mentioned Taeum in the newest chapter.  Otherwise I'd've been just as lost as you were.  I can barely remember Korean names (they all seem to have "ang", "oo", or "ae" in them!).  At least Veritas isn't so hard for me, but Breaker is impossible!!!
> 
> Does anyone else ever wince when they read "EOTL".  It might be an acronym but still...it doesn't roll off the tongue like other Martial Arts names...



What is EOTL an acronym of anyway?

And yeah, the names are pretty damn confusing in "The Breaker"

Also, new chapter was win. My predictions were spot on.


----------



## martryn (Nov 16, 2009)

> What is EOTL an acronym of anyway?



Enlightenment of Thunder and Lightning?


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> Enlightenment of Thunder and Lightning?



Is that a guess or are you serious?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

> Is that a guess or are you serious?


Nah, he's being serious.


----------



## martryn (Nov 16, 2009)

> Is that a guess or are you serious?



That was a guess.  Thunder and Lightning is in it, right?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

> That was a guess. Thunder and Lightning is in it, right?


Yeah it is. 
___

Chapter was pretty good. Makes me want to see Vera get handled these emotionless arrogant characters annoy me somewhat.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

Darth said:


> What is EOTL an acronym of anyway?



Um... did you read chapter one?


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Chapter was pretty good. Makes me want to see Vera get handled these emotionless arrogant characters annoy me somewhat.



^The entire manga's full of them. But I'm relatively surprised that Vera didn't react more strongly to Hayato's betrayel.. She made it seem like she was completely out of his league. Is she really that powerful?



The Pink Ninja said:


> Um... did you read chapter one?



A very long time ago.


----------



## HInch (Nov 16, 2009)

Good chapter. Is there nothing Honse can't do?


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 16, 2009)

guesong wasn't using south tekken am i right? can't remember the name of his fighting style but it involved something "south"ish ;D

i really hope gangryong can improve his awesome lightning flash with the help of much more awesome honse


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Man i hate that bitch Vera  

Honse  my man


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

Gah, what the fuck Hayato

Does Vera even have anyone left on her side?


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Hayato knows which is going to be the losing side


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

Hayato is there for his lulz,for real


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

As far as I can see the teams are pretty fucking stacked unless that bandage dude is really strong.

But right now this is looking like a Gotei 13/Espada one sided farce


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

Mu young seems like a strong mothafucka,can't wait too see his fighting style


----------



## TalikX (Nov 16, 2009)

Darth said:


> What is EOTL an acronym of anyway?
> 
> And yeah, the names are pretty damn confusing in "The Breaker"
> 
> Also, new chapter was win. My predictions were spot on.



Elements of Thunder and Lightning


----------



## TalikX (Nov 16, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> As far as I can see the teams are pretty fucking stacked unless that bandage dude is really strong.
> 
> But right now this is looking like a Gotei 13/Espada one sided farce



Right now Vera can annhilate anyone, how is it one sided (assuming you think its one sided for the nine dragons)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

The problem with uber boss Vera is you just get a Battle Royal with cheese.

She stomps on Hayato, then on the rest of the Nine Dragons then Gang jumps in and gives her a food surprise sexing

YAWN


----------



## TalikX (Nov 16, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The problem with uber boss Vera is you just get a Battle Royal with cheese.
> 
> She stomps on Hayato, then on the rest of the Nine Dragons then Gang jumps in and gives her a food surprise sexing
> 
> YAWN



Gang can't beat Hayato and you expect him to all of a sudden beat Vera, when Lightning Tiger even removed her seal?


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

Kang will beat Vera in the end of 200th chapter, we still have a long way


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 16, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Elements of Thunder and Lightning



*Enlightenment* of Thunder and Lightning 



insi_tv said:


> guesong wasn't using south tekken am i right? can't remember the name of his fighting style but it involved something "south"ish ;D



Guesong's art was Southern Yardplay. Southern Tekken was Anichelli's art (although it hasn't been translated that way in previous chapters).


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 16, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> ...
> 
> 
> *Guesong's art was Southern Yardplay. Southern Tekken was Anichelli's art (although it hasn't been translated that way in previous chapters).*



ahh, thank you! yardplay it was (;

so, who do you think hayato had in mind when saying someone will come and challenge vera? my guess: it's not gangryong, imho toooo obvious..
someone said earlier that hayato was the person who verified that honse ki is sealed. i know we aren't sure but what if honse can still use ki and he is the one who challenges vera? i mean his last match against her was "cancelled"


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

HInch said:


> Good chapter. Is there nothing Honse can't do?



I was about to say part the Red Sea, but I thought better of it.  He just might be able to do that shit. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> As far as I can see the teams are pretty fucking stacked unless that bandage dude is really strong.
> 
> But right now this is looking like a Gotei 13/Espada one sided farce



It might be like Gotei 13/Espada, but just like Aizen said he's stronger than all the Espada put together, Vera is stronger than all the other students, and stronger than some of them put together.  Although, I'd love to see her go up against Honse and Hayato together.  Could you imagine the awesomeness!!? 

And just for further clarification, EOTL _does_ stand for Enlightenment of Thunder and Lightning.  Still, even saying like that makes me wince.  I'd like it better if it was Thunder and Lightning Enlightenment, or TALE! 

I mean, imagine if NBS was called Broaden Stroke of the North... 



insi_tv said:


> ahh, thank you! yardplay it was (;
> 
> so, who do you think hayato had in mind when saying someone will come and challenge vera? my guess: it's not gangryong, imho toooo obvious..
> someone said earlier that hayato was the person who verified that honse ki is sealed. i know we aren't sure but what if honse can still use ki and he is the one who challenges vera? i mean his last match against her was "cancelled"



Honestly, The only ones who can challenge her to me are Honse and Hayato.  Three years ago Honse was said to be only weaker than Vera and Anichelli, who were dead even anyway.  Since then he can only have gotten stronger, if not smarter in his art.  And now Hayato is officially number 2 in the school.  Those two seem to be the most obvious to me.  Gang is outta the question and Rud is gonna get his ass kicked.

EDIT: I just thought of something.  In fact, I'm surprised it hasn't been brought up before but...where the hell are these kids' parents!?  Seriously, WTF?  Didn't the Fail Earth Beast threaten to hurt Gang's loved ones if he didn't go with them?  But as far as we know, Gang doesn't have any friends or family...


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Gah, what the fuck Hayato
> 
> Does Vera even have anyone left on her side?



Madoka is still face deep in that poon and forever will be.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 16, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Madoka is still face deep in that poon and forever will be.



one word from Gang and she wont be


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Madoka is still face deep in that poon and forever will be.



Lol, maybe but Madoka also likes Gang.  I'd like to see what would happen if she saw Gang threaten Vera.  I imagine it would be quite a problem for her...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Gang can't beat Hayato and you expect him to all of a sudden beat Vera, when Lightning Tiger even removed her seal?



OH YES, THE MAIN PROTAGONIST BEATING THE MAIN ANTAGONIST IS SO SILLY

WHAT WAS I THINKING?


*Spoiler*: _Volume 9 Spoilers_ 



Gang makes Fire Dragon bleed. Rud, Jeeha, Hayato and Madoka combined got one hit on him, and that was a surprise attack that merely force him to one knee






Tayimus said:


> It might be like Gotei 13/Espada, but just like Aizen said he's stronger than all the Espada put together, Vera is stronger than all the other students, and stronger than some of them put together.



Yeah, exactly, and Aizen is *shit*

That's why I compare the two

Gotei 13/9 Dragons pwn the Espada/Council

Vera pwns all the 9 at once by herself

Gang pwns Vera

I yawn



Tempproxy said:


> Madoka is still face deep in that poon and forever will be.



Madoka seems to be of the weaker sort.

Guhoo too.

Vera has the dregs on her side while Rud ahs the cream of the crop


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, exactly, and Aizen is *shit*
> 
> That's why I compare the two
> 
> ...



Lol, for the comparison to be completely true Ichigo would have to beat Aizen and I'm not sur-- Wait, WAIT! Why the fuck am I talking about Fail Bleach in the Veritas Thread!? 



The Pink Ninja said:


> Madoka seems to be of the weaker sort.
> 
> Guhoo too.
> 
> Vera has the dregs on her side while Rud ahs the cream of the crop



Vera's gonna kill Rud anyway.  And Guhoo is the same level as him.  And Madoka could've killed Guesong if she was more brutal.  I doubt Gang could've beat Guesong, and he barely lost to Hayato, so Madoka has to be strong too.  And we don't know anything bout Shinra, there has to be a reason she's Vera's second-in-command.  Not to mention she and Guhoo are gonna be stronger after they come outta Solitary (or whatever it's called), with Anti-_Anti_-Reunion techs.  And there's Mu-Young and Paul...

No, I think the fights are still gonna be close...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

Shinra isn't Vera's second in command, she's Vera's secretary.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Really?  I always got the feeling she was second even if others might've been stronger than her.  She at least orders Guhoo around, though that might be cause she has his balls rather than her being higher than him.

Anyway, I made a mistake since Shinra might not even be on Vera's side anymore.  She might've defected to FD's side along with Paul.  We still haven't gotten to the bottom of that...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2009)

Gang didn't _barely_ lose to Hayato, Hayato spent most of it avoiding the fight until the final bit. He wanted to confirm if Gang was a user of Northern Broad Strike, because he knew he'd be on Gang's side he wasn't really out to maim Gang


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gang didn't _barely_ lose to Hayato, Hayato spent most of it avoiding the fight until the final bit. He wanted to confirm if Gang was a user of Northern Broad Strike, because he knew he'd be on Gang's side he wasn't really out to maim Gang



You might see that, but I see that Hayato still got hit by Gang's physical attacks even if he was reversing the EOTL moves.  That is, until he came to something he couldn't counter easily, and that was Thunder Flash.  And it ended with them having battle of wills almost, with Hayato edging out Gang.  It was so close that Gang even had time to say a few words before passing out.  And forget teammates, Hayato was forced to act seriously when Gang started putting down NBS.  Hayato even said that Gang wasn't someone he could "half-ass".  I'm just taking things all into consideration...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2009)

Gang was out to beat the crap out of Hayato. Hayato wasn't wanting to excessively hurt Gang 

Just because Hayato said he has to becareful with Gang doesn't prove that he was fighting 100%


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

You're trying to split hairs.  Even if Hayato wasn't "fighting 100%," he still took Gang seriously, which is my point.  And to begin with, I only used their fight to show where Madoka would be placed in the ranks.  The end result would be Gang last, Madoka and Guesong at least the same level, and Hayato stronger than all of them.  Do you contest that, since that was my main idea anyway?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2009)

My point is you said Gang 'barely lost' to Hayato. That's not a worthy feat or holds any weight when the person you're fighting isn't out fight you with everything he has

Yes I was still impressed with what Gang did but to imply that he's at a similar level to Hayato is just wrong


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

So should I say that Gang barely lost to Hayato with Hayato 75% serious?  I'm assuming, of course, that 75% is more than half-assing something...

I'm just using what was in context of the fight.  Do I think that Gang is on the same level as Hayato?  Of course not!  I don't think he can beat any of the council members as of yet.  But do I think he barely lost Hayato with the guy being "somewhat" serious?  Yes.  And to me, that is a feat in and of itself.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that's where we differ in opinion, you think it's good, I think it's something to take with a spoonful of salt

Very well then


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Compromise! Yes! 

And just to be specific, Gang would have to beat Madang before I think he's ready to fight a council member going 100%.


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

in volume 9,yeah he is able to keep up with the council members,those who read it they know what he can do


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2009)

Hayato got slightly scuffed

Gang was put into a sick bed and had to be carried home by Honse

That's a very real difference


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah well, like I said, I was just using what was shown in _that_ fight.  However strong Gang might get in the future wasn't my point...

Aside from that, hell fucking yea!  I wanna see Gang fighting on that level!


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 16, 2009)

FireKain said:


> in volume 9,yeah he is able to keep up with the council members,those who read it they know what he can do



be aware that not everybody has knowledge of unscanlated raws! such information is predictable but please be discret when talking about raw ;D
(no offense intended here)


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 16, 2009)

My prediction is that Hayato will beat Vera, who will then proceed to fall in love with him, and we loyal Veritas readers will be rewarded with a hentai scene.





Nod if you agree.


----------



## martryn (Nov 16, 2009)

Hayato deserves her, but Honse should get his first pick of the bitches, as long as he stays away from Shinra, as Jeeha has already marked her.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently read all the chapters and the story makes so much more sense now, I guess I read it too quickly previously.


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> be aware that not everybody has knowledge of unscanlated raws! such information is predictable but please be discret when talking about raw ;D
> (no offense intended here)



i know man, it's just that Veritas is truly so awesome


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> My prediction is that Hayato will beat Vera, who will then proceed to fall in love with him, and we loyal Veritas readers will be rewarded with a hentai scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I somehow see Hayato dying  in the future  and lightning tiger being revived!


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

About LT,he is somewhere alive pimping bitches and have his own good life,like he will care for the minors


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 17, 2009)

what did Vera say that noone can match her?  did she mean only from the School?   there are monsters like Fire Dragon and 1 or 2 others that are stronger than her.


also,  do we have a new RAW volumes??


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

around december i think we gonna have it


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> what did Vera say that noone can match her?  did she mean only from the School?   there are monsters like Fire Dragon and 1 or 2 others that are stronger than her.
> 
> 
> also,  do we have a new RAW volumes??



She wants someone to match her alright, poor girl...

I think Fire Dragon is above her for now at least, I think she just meant people from the school. Would be pretty stupid for her to have surpassed everyone by now, but Gang is well on his way so..


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Vera is equally or slightly stronger than FD,now it's better,it's true


----------



## Mozu (Nov 17, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I somehow see Hayato dying  in the future  and lightning tiger being revived!



I don't see Hayato dying, nor do I want LT revived, though if his spirit really is inside of Yuri then we might get to see him again if/when Gangryoung fights/revives her. 



FireKain said:


> Vera is equally or slightly stronger than FD,now it's better,it's true



I don't think he would have taken her on if she was "slightly better." To me it seemed like he thought he would win, and I believe it. Hayato showing up made it Verax2, which apparently he doesn't want to mess with.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Has Vera even mastered Heavens riches? If she has then yes she should potentially be the strongest, not only does she have a shit load of artificial Ki but she also has the best Martial arts style (although we all know EOTL will be the best.............in the end).


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 17, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Vera is equally or slightly stronger than FD,now it's better,it's true



Vera is probably weaker than FD, its just that FD is such a pussy he wouldn't dare fight someone around his power level.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 17, 2009)

my guess would be FD > vera at the moment. you have to be badass when you were a long time friend/rival of LT!


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 17, 2009)

maybe artificial ki is meaningless to her like it is to gangryong


----------



## ashurum (Nov 17, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> She has 30yrs worth of Ki, she has received artificial Ki, also her not using Heaven's riches was due to choice not a lack of being able to.



I wasn't saying she couldn't use it.  I was just pointing out how far above everyone she is without using everything at her disposal.  She only used Heaven's Riches against Guesong was because she was pissed.  She didn't receive artificial Ki but probably used the root that FD gave to Gangryong or something.

Oh I see it say's since that day.  Probably since LT removed the seal or something.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

i dont see how FD is stronger than Vera, really, he would take care of her if he was.


----------



## Harihara (Nov 17, 2009)

I think there about equal and if he is stronger it's not by much LT hoped that Vera would fight Yuri and if Yuri is the monster everyone says she is then Vera has to be up there somewhere on her level to challange her if she ever wakes up


----------



## Lucius (Nov 17, 2009)

he actually wanted to fight her you guys forgott? but other ppl showed up and he had to pull back

here


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2009)

He could be underestimating her as well, it's a bit up in the air until we actually see FD fight. From what I recall it's never been stated that Vera>FD or FD>Vera. 

There's also this: 

here 

It's just assumptions for now..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

he would try more than once to kill her if he was that confident about being stronger than her. I see them both equally strong if not a slight  advantage to vera since she must have a "hidden" weapon to use against Yuri ( which she haven't  show it obviously).


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

It seems that Hitokiri is saying the same thing with me, good


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 17, 2009)

I just wanna ask, wasn't the _small_ amount of Artificial Ki forced upon Vera because of the "damage" she received fighting LT?  Wasn't the decision taken outta her hands?  And the amount she got is only a fraction of 1 sexagernd-whatever the hell it's called?  I'm assuming since she only has 30 years worth of Ki, yet 1 sexgery-whatever is equal to 60 years of Normally trained Ki...


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 18, 2009)

FD is a beast.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Check the raws


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2009)

i had checked it over a month ago, are u sure that u want to discuss what it really happened back there?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 18, 2009)

FD maybe a little stronger than vera... but he's got a good decade on ehr and he's not *decisively* strong.

In other words he can't be certain he coud take Vera in a fight.



insi_tv said:


> maybe artificial ki is meaningless to her like it is to gangryong



It is. None of the Heavens riches people use Artificial Ki.


----------



## martryn (Nov 18, 2009)

Did Volume 10 raws come out yet?


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2009)

in December probably


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, what happened to Helz0ne


----------



## Mozu (Nov 18, 2009)

Is their site down for a glitch or... I can't see FD's awesomeness


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 18, 2009)

WTF?

I've only been gone a month and this thread has tripled.

Shit went down yeah?


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 18, 2009)

It was Manga of the Month or something for a while, I think.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 18, 2009)

yep, it was manga of the month, that's why i heard of it ;D


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder what FD meant about Earth Beast being a fake.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 18, 2009)

^ he means that Earth Beast's martial art is an incomplete copy created by reunion...apparently the real Earth beast successor died so the martial art is now lost.


either way, I liked this chapter...Honse looks like he will teach Gangrene not to suck so much at EOTL next chapter


----------



## TalikX (Nov 18, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I wonder what FD meant about Earth Beast being a fake.



What the above poster said but I think Earth Beast is still alive but in hiding but so far we haven't seen him except a silhouette (I think in one page, not sure)

Link removed

You can see all the element masters here on this page with fake earth beast, yuri who was master of heavens riches.

Kinda random but doesnt Paul look really similar to Muyoung.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 18, 2009)

Just finished this manga, one of the best fighting ones around. Has everything and the main characters likeable for once. And suprise suprise, theres STRONG female in this manga, the final boss is a female which is pretty rare and good.

And hopefully gangryong will revive Yuri (probably cos of being blackmailed), wanna see how powerful she was. 

Any other manga thats like this anyone recommends?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 18, 2009)

man i just read the v 9 raws, and man I love me some kangyroung.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 18, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Just finished this manga, one of the best fighting ones around. Has everything and the main characters likeable for once. And suprise suprise, theres STRONG female in this manga, the final boss is a female which is pretty rare and good.
> 
> And hopefully gangryong will revive Yuri (probably cos of being blackmailed), wanna see how powerful she was.
> 
> Any other manga thats like this anyone recommends?



Try "The Breaker" if you haven't already.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 19, 2009)

Haven't seen the raws yet, but can't wait to see all the fights when they're translated.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I've 'read' volume 9, and I feel I have to issue a warning to my fellow Hayato fans:

Our fandom has been / will be trolled. Pick another favorite character before it's too late!


A few more comments:

1) Yeah, Fire Dragon is a beast. 

2) The art is amazing.

3) This doesn't look like martial arts anymore.

4) Hayato sucks.

5) Southern Yardplay's second-in-command is HOT!

6) Hayato really, really sucks.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope this manga gets an anime.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2009)

^It's a manhwa, not a manga. And manhwa getting anime happens once in a blue moon.

But we can hope.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

in 2012 ,Veritas is gonna have it's own anime


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 19, 2009)

FireKain said:


> in 2012 ,Veritas is gonna have it's own anime



never heard of maya calendar?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 19, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> never heard of maya calendar?



Is that the one that says the world will end in 2012?


----------



## KuKu (Nov 19, 2009)

HZ page down/moved ?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

Something that's been bugging well not bugging but in the back of my mind somewhat for a while. 

Why do people crave a ''strong'' female in a manga so much? Females are naturally the physically weaker gender so it's normal in fiction that their fighting abilities wouldn't be as high.

I don't really care much when a strong female is introduced, I don't see why it's a necessity for a manga to have ''strong'' females.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Because seeing bitches just cheer and get used as plot devices is old.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth said:


> ^It's a manhwa, not a manga. And manhwa getting anime happens once in a blue moon.
> 
> But we can hope.



I think I remember reading about some manhwa or other that got animated in Japan and was voiced in both languages, but I don't know if that would happen for Veritas--is it at all popular in Japan? I haven't seen anything. It would be hard to animate it while maintaining the quality, of course. 



FireKain said:


> in 2012 ,Veritas is gonna have it's own anime



That's just cruel.  



Gunners said:


> Something that's been bugging well not bugging but in the back of my mind somewhat for a while.
> 
> Why do people crave a ''strong'' female in a manga so much? Females are naturally the physically weaker gender so it's normal in fiction that their fighting abilities wouldn't be as high.
> 
> I don't really care much when a strong female is introduced, I don't see why it's a necessity for a manga to have ''strong'' females.



Because writing women out of war/battle is misogynistic, not to mention unrealistic. Many women have taken part in or been the cause of wars over history. For a writer to keep them out of a story just shows how simplistic the scope of their talent is. 

Though I must admit there aren't any female characters thus far that I actually like. Maybe it's because most of them have ties to Reunion. Strong female characters are nice, but not one of them has a nice personality.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 19, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Something that's been bugging well not bugging but in the back of my mind somewhat for a while.
> 
> Why do people crave a ''strong'' female in a manga so much? Females are naturally the physically weaker gender so it's normal in fiction that their fighting abilities wouldn't be as high.
> 
> I don't really care much when a strong female is introduced, I don't see why it's a necessity for a manga to have ''strong'' females.



Trust, look at naruto/bleach and the only thing females are good for are healing. Its just getting old, want something new for once and veritas provides it. Both sexes are powerful, which is a first for me when it comes to _teenage boys_ shounen manga.



Amanomurakumo said:


> Try "The Breaker" if you haven't already.



Thanks I will.



Hiroko said:


> Though I must admit there aren't any female characters thus far that I actually like. Maybe it's because most of them have ties to Reunion. Strong female characters are nice, but not one of them has a nice personality.



Common, you gotta like Yuri with her tryna take over the world and everything.


----------



## chiveri (Nov 20, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Because writing women out of war/battle is misogynistic, not to mention unrealistic. Many women have taken part in or been the cause of wars over history. For a writer to keep them out of a story just shows how simplistic the scope of their talent is.
> 
> Though I must admit there aren't any female characters thus far that I actually like. Maybe it's because most of them have ties to Reunion. Strong female characters are nice, but not one of them has a nice personality.



Its true that women were the cause of many wars but them fighting in them? Tell me 5 female warriors in history.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

the link


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

''Sorry, the board is unavailable at the moment.

Blame emer!

I hope we will be back soon...''


............


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

You are laughing  So this means no more Veritas until another group pick it up?


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

probably


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

They might be douchebags but still we are the ones who are going to suffer here


----------



## Mozu (Nov 20, 2009)

chiveri said:


> Its true that women were the cause of many wars but them fighting in them? Tell me 5 female warriors in history.



Boudicaa and Joan of Arc are the easiest to come to my mind. 

Google is your friend. One of many sites: 



FireKain said:


> ''Sorry, the board is unavailable at the moment.
> 
> Blame emer!
> 
> ...



This might sound stupid, but WHO IS EMER? 

I want my Veritas. Not enough people know Korean


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

Emer is the main admin of the site and owner i think


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Unless someone else picks it up :3


----------



## Mozu (Nov 20, 2009)

They cannot resist. The internet will come for them if they don't.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

My best friend had to go back to Korea didnt he  we could have picked this up


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

I can feel it within the nexus


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> the link


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 22, 2009)

kwl new chapters out ^_^


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 22, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> kwl new chapters out ^_^



 


Where?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2009)

helz0ne forums


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> A-team also does the breaker, good luck getting them to pick it up without some huge ass donations................that's how they roll.



Ah it's those kind of people, well Helz0ne is back now anyway so, a lot faster than I expected too.

Looks like Helz0ne needs more people helping out..

It was a decent chapter, looks like Gang might learn something useful now. I just hope he won't fail...


----------



## martryn (Nov 22, 2009)

DLing.  Thanks for link.


----------



## SwiftKick (Nov 22, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Something that's been bugging well not bugging but in the back of my mind somewhat for a while.
> 
> Why do people crave a ''strong'' female in a manga so much? Females are naturally the physically weaker gender so it's normal in fiction that their fighting abilities wouldn't be as high.
> 
> I don't really care much when a strong female is introduced, I don't see why it's a necessity for a manga to have ''strong'' females.



Seriously?  I am surrounded by strong women in my life (more than a few who are highly skilled in martial arts or are in the army), so I like that Veritas has strong female characters.  More realistic, in my opinion, seeing as it is very obvious that women can be (and have been) fighters.  Plus, it's damn sexy when they fight.  It would be boring to read only about guys grappling other guys all the time...Having women involved adds to the dynamic, in my opinion.

I just started reading Veritas recently, but it's pretty entertaining.  The art is awesome, the story is interesting enough, and the characters are really likeable.  Just wish there were more chapters


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

so i'm curious, is the info that Honse is explaining to Granma legit or is it fake info?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 23, 2009)

Chapter 60 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Lightning Tiger's unblockable ranged attack he used against Vera would be the second ranged attack in the EOTL skill tree, since it's called Void of Lightning. "Stampede of Thunder" isn't a very fitting name. Either a translator made a mistake or Korean is a really, really weird language.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like Chapter 60 marks the end of Volume 8.

Volume 9, Here we come!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol, awesome chapter... In b4 Gangryong rapes Vera with 1 technique


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 23, 2009)

LT hyped up this chapter as always ^_^


----------



## Sαge (Nov 23, 2009)

Shouldn't vol 10 be coming out sometime within the next week or so? It's been about 3 months...


----------



## martryn (Nov 23, 2009)

Meh.  Chapter had boring theory talk in it.  Not why I read this manga.  I guess it was necessary, but I didn't much care for it.


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2009)

from the next chapter ,prepare for epic shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

Kang is the Padawan while Honse is the master, interesting


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 23, 2009)

Anakin to his Sidious.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

More like the Skywalker to his Kenobi


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2009)

lol at the star war's references


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 23, 2009)

We all know Honse has a master plan in the works.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

Reminds me of the time I made Star Wars references with Claymore.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2009)

Helz0ne and their rules 

Get over yourself.

Good chapter though. Honse plays it cool, like always.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

i don't even get the point of those rules...


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't really care as long as they keep up the releases at least each 7-9 days between. But yeah the rules are unnecessary..


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

epic rules are epic


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2009)

So Muyong reckons he'll be stronger than Hayato once he masters Anichella's art eh?

I somehow doubt that.

Also, Honse = Win for the chapter. Although I'm very disappointed that the chick from the SYP faction isn't allied with Rud's group.

Very disappointed.

Also, I expected to see Rud training like hell for his encounter with Vera. Why is he lounging around Honse and Co?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 24, 2009)

Darth said:


> So Muyong reckons he'll be stronger than Hayato once he masters Anichella's art eh?
> 
> I somehow doubt that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You obviously haven't read the volume 9 raw. Hayato is complete shit.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

first u are a fuckin idiot,put it in spoilers, 2nd Hayato wasn't full powered, god


----------



## Inugami (Nov 24, 2009)

Hot! I knew it Yhuwa its really my type of girl ..Madoka and Vera can go to hell I chose Yhuwa any day of the week.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 24, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he lost to Fire Dragon one on one?

So would everyone at the school except maybe Vera


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 24, 2009)

FireKain said:


> 2nd Hayato wasn't full powered, god



o rly?



The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Because he lost to Fire Dragon one on one?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't just lose, he wasn't able to do shit, unlike every other student who fought Fire Dragon.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 24, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't read the volume 9 raw. Hayato is complete shit.


i dont think he's total shit but i agree with this Hayato is far from number 2 in the school plus none of these guys rankings are offical


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2009)

so are the raws for volume 10 out yet?


----------



## Ximm (Nov 24, 2009)

Great chaper! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Harihara (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm really starting to like Yuhwa but the explanation of her yardplay is kinda confusing


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2009)

Enough with the RAW discussion. It's irritating me. 

I wish helz0ne would simply scantalate the entirety of Volume 9 and release it in bulk. I'm sick of reading 1 chapter a week.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah im getting temptated to see Raw's/spoilers... But I know I won't understand a word, just make out what I can from pics. But not worth ruining a good manga read for me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

i somehow find yuhwa creepy.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Mu yong will surpass Hayato, i want to see him fighting in volume 10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

I wanna see more stuff about Lightning Tiger


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 25, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I wanna see more stuff about Lightning Tiger



As do I...maybe in a couple chapters


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah me too, I can't wait to see that flashback again of him owning fodder or students way below his rank....Wait?


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 25, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Yeah me too, I can't wait to see that flashback again of him owning fodder or students way below his rank....Wait?



sir, for lightning tiger _everyone_ is fodder and way below his rank!


----------



## Majeh (Nov 25, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> sir, for lightning tiger _everyone_ is fodder and way below his rank!



Except for the 1 person he couldnt kill but managed to put in a lightning coma.


----------



## hehey (Nov 25, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I wanna see more stuff about Lightning Tiger



dude... everything so far has been either about Lt or related to him in some way. In fact, this feud wouldn't exist if LT hadn't kicked veras as that one time.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been following this manga from the very beginning and I have to say I wash all main characters/heroes were like Gang. Just an all around cocky bastard that knows he'll lose but fights anyways. Gotta love him.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm dying to see LT vs. Yuri fight. Must be some eeeeeepic battle.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 25, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Yeah, I'm dying to see LT vs. Yuri fight. Must be some eeeeeepic battle.



i GUESS they just traded 1-2 awesome godlike attacks and it was over


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

nah, LT  just raped her


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 25, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Except for the 1 person he couldnt kill but managed to put in a lightning coma.



thats from a man that is two face and cannot be trusted.  

FD is trying to manipulate Gang


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i GUESS they just traded 1-2 awesome godlike attacks and it was over



I'd imagine it be a bit more, you know, to get the idea of what top tier exactly is and how far Gang has to catch up in order to reach/surpass it.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 25, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i GUESS they just traded 1-2 awesome godlike attacks and it was over



Yeah,pretty much:
Yuri:Infinite Void!
LT:Haha,I blocked that, Bitch! Now fell my Bipolar Magnetic Lightning Dildo!Bitch where's my arm?Jinyup I told you to quit smoking!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2009)

Unless FD took LT down when he was weakened, just saying it's in his nature.

Err, I get the impression that Rud wants to learn some techniques from Eotl, am I wrong?


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Unless FD took LT down when he was weakened, just saying it's in his nature.
> 
> Err, I get the impression that Rud wants to learn some techniques from Eotl, am I wrong?



Well, Im sure he'll want to once he figures out its the only chance he'll have of beating Vera's heaven riches art style


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 25, 2009)

QUESTION

From where the chapters are translated now, how long to the big fight with Fire Dragon?


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 25, 2009)

3-4 I think


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 26, 2009)

Darth said:


> They have the RAW's, they have like 30 people in the staff, and they're working on 2 other manga.
> 
> I myself can scantalate a RAW within 2 hours. Possibly less. It takes virtually no time to clean it  with Photoshop. Typesetting the translation is kid stuff. And voila. You've scantalated your first RAW.



why don't you do it then?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Darth said:


> They have the RAW's, they have like 30 people in the staff, and they're working on 2 other manga.
> 
> I myself can scantalate a RAW within 2 hours. Possibly less. It takes virtually no time to clean it  with Photoshop. Typesetting the translation is kid stuff. And voila. You've scantalated your first RAW.


Do it now!


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> why don't you do it then?



Because I can't read korean.

Give me the translation and I might bother with it.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 26, 2009)

do i read this particular manga left to right or someshit? the dialogue bubbles aren't making any sense at all. it's like their conversations are zigg zagged and not going in order when i'm reading them right to left.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

manwha is meant to be read from left to right... unlike manga


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 26, 2009)

manwha? an other comic/manga-like magazine from an other country other than japan/america?

Edit: pimp'. from korea. google is my IRL BFF


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 26, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> do i read this particular manga left to right or someshit? the dialogue bubbles aren't making any sense at all. it's like their conversations are zigg zagged and not going in order when i'm reading them right to left.



same happenend to me.. read the first 4 chapters from right to left


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

If Veritas gets an anime, it'll only be like 26 episodes or something :S But still, better then nothing.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 26, 2009)

Why would it only get 26 episodes? Isn't that just one season?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

1 season is like 12 episodes if im not mistaken


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Why would it only get 26 episodes? Isn't that just one season?



Don't know, does Veritas come out on a regular schedule in Japan? If it does then maybe there could be a longer series or multiple seasons.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 26, 2009)

Darth said:


> They have the RAW's, they have like 30 people in the staff, and they're working on 2 other manga.
> 
> I myself can scantalate a RAW within 2 hours. Possibly less. It takes virtually no time to clean it  with Photoshop. Typesetting the translation is kid stuff. And voila. You've scantalated your first RAW.



Mmhmm. Assuming that you can clean it, typeset, and combine all of the double pages within two hours, yeah. Otherwise, I'd doubt it. That and pending on how long said chapter(s) are. 

Aside from that, one chapter a week isn't that bad.


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Don't know, does Veritas come out on a regular schedule in Japan? If it does then maybe there could be a longer series or multiple seasons.



it's Korean manhwa and it comes out every 2 weeks


----------



## Lucius (Nov 26, 2009)

veritas chapters are easy to clean from what i have seen. its mostly text bubbles and no text inside the panles (what takes a lot more time to clean). except for stuff like sound effects. i just guess they are low on korean translators. and once they catch up its waiting 2 weeks for a chapter.

they might also doing so to keep the momentum. ppl tend to loose interest fast if they have to wait too long for a chapter.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> If Veritas gets an anime, it'll only be like 26 episodes or something :S But still, better then nothing.





Hiroko said:


> Why would it only get 26 episodes? Isn't that just one season?





LivingHitokiri said:


> 1 season is like 12 episodes if im not mistaken



has a Manwha ever been animated before is the question...


----------



## ChopChop (Nov 26, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> has a Manwha ever been animated before is the question...


Does Shin Angyo Onshi OVA count?


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

I heard that shit was terrible


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 27, 2009)

This shit is mad cash. I'm totally digging this whole manga. The only problem I have with it is the lack of fanservice. Ya ya, Veritas isn't supposed to be an ecchi or doujin....but the bitches in this manga are so fucking sexy.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 27, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> This shit is mad cash. I'm totally digging this whole manga. The only problem I have with it is the lack of fanservice. Ya ya, Veritas isn't supposed to be an ecchi or doujin....but the bitches in this manga are so fucking sexy.



...what do you consider fanservice?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 27, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> ...what do you consider fanservice?



Nips man, nips.

Anyway, I'm only on chapter 24 brohammar. I gots a long ways to go to get caught up.


----------



## martryn (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, sure, the chicks in Veritas are hot, but I for one am tired of manga (and it's fucking derivatives you god damn Nazis) where all the chicks have the same fucking boob size and body type, and the only real distinguishing factor is the type of hair they have.  And Veritas' boobs aren't even consistent.  One moment they're torpedoes and the next they'll look like imprints, and later on in the same chapter they'll look like granny tits shoved into a tanktop.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmm i didnt see an Ecchi tag under Verita's description page ...


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh man. Best quotes ever.



			
				Main Char Dude Whats His name said:
			
		

> LOOK HERE YOU TWO!





			
				Bitches on the Street said:
			
		

> Hmmm?





			
				Main Char Dude Whats His name said:
			
		

> If you have any money, buy me some food! Forget about it if you don't!



Main Char Dude Whats His name is a fucking pro.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 27, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> This shit is mad cash. I'm totally digging this whole manga. The only problem I have with it is the lack of fanservice. Ya ya, Veritas isn't supposed to be an ecchi or doujin....but the bitches in this manga are so fucking sexy.



Veritas isn't a manga. 



LivingHitokiri said:


> Hmmm i didnt see an Ecchi tag under Verita's description page ...



Sexy content, but not very ecchi-like. Guesong trying to rape Vera, Madoka drunk in Kang's room, yeah.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 27, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Oh man. Best quotes ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kangyroung

but I kinda like calling him Gangryong.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Veritas isn't a manga.
> *
> 
> 
> Sexy content, but not very ecchi-like. Guesong trying to rape Vera, Madoka drunk in Kang's room, yeah.



No shit man, but let's not get anal retentive about it.

Edit: Also. On chapter 46. I'm reading some bullshit arc on Modoka having this hugeass hardon for Vera. IMO: Vera needs to die, I hate stuckup cunts like this bitch. Mask-Bro is fucking winsauce IMO, he's just got that pimped out smile and way about him that makes me want to be his friend. Kinda like Gangrape mainchar dude.----Seriously tho, these character names are fucking horrid, is it usual for manwha's to have these outright ridiculous stupid names? Or is it just the Korean language?----


----------



## Majeh (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> has a Manwha ever been animated before is the question...



IDK but if 1 does get animated i would hope it would be King of Hell. By far the best manwha ive read.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> No shit man, but let's not get anal retentive about it.
> 
> Edit: Also. On chapter 46. I'm reading some bullshit arc on Modoka having this hugeass hardon for Vera. IMO:* Vera needs to die*, I hate stuckup cunts like this bitch. Mask-Bro is fucking winsauce IMO, he's just got that pimped out smile and way about him that makes me want to be his friend. Kinda like Gangrape mainchar dude.----Seriously tho, these character names are fucking horrid, is it usual for manwha's to have these outright ridiculous stupid names? Or is it just the Korean language?----


You gotta be kidding me right? Veritas without Vera is like  tasteless food


----------



## Mozu (Nov 28, 2009)

Yuri can just replace her. Hell, Yuri can kill her for all I care. Vera has very little personality so it's no loss imo.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 28, 2009)

Majeh said:


> IDK but if 1 does get animated i would hope it would be King of Hell. By far the best manwha ive read.



King of hell is good but the scans are really limited same as ID.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Yuri can just replace her. Hell, Yuri can kill her for all I care. Vera has very little personality so it's no loss imo.


the fact that whole Veritas world is surrounded around her makes her important.... she is important to the series as Gangryong is


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 28, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> No shit man, but let's not get anal retentive about it.
> 
> Edit: Also. On chapter 46. I'm reading some bullshit arc on Modoka having this hugeass hardon for Vera. IMO: Vera needs to die, I hate stuckup cunts like this bitch. Mask-Bro is fucking winsauce IMO, he's just got that pimped out smile and way about him that makes me want to be his friend. Kinda like Gangrape mainchar dude.----Seriously tho, these character names are fucking horrid, is it usual for manwha's to have these outright ridiculous stupid names? Or is it just the Korean language?----



Vera adds to the manhwa as well, a lot I would say. It's not that often we get to see strong female characters..


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> King of hell is good but the scans are really limited same as ID.



King of Hell rocks,but manhwa are getting anime one in 20 years


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 28, 2009)

Heh. I can't believe all the Vera supporters I'm seeing. How can anyone like a what appears to be a lifeless, emotionless character? She doesn't do anything but have presence. Hell, she was about to get raped by Mask-Bro and didn't even care because she's THAT dead to the world. Back to my original statement, she needs to die.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 28, 2009)

there's nothing more satisfying than seeing a thawing Ice Queen....





then dying in the next scene...that shit never gets old


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2009)

> Heh. I can't believe all the Vera supporters I'm seeing. How can anyone like a what appears to be a lifeless, emotionless character?



Itachi has fans, doesn't he?  And he doesn't even have boobs.


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2009)

This thread only talks about five topics total:

1.  How awesome LT is.
2.  How awesome Honse is. 
3.  How Gang has a fucked up fighting style.
4.  Veritas tits are big.
5.  Where is the next chapter/Helzone bitching.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2009)

^
You've hit the nail on the head, there.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> 4.  Veritas tits are big.



why are the tits only on the enemy side? side of the maincharacter is a sausage fest


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

martryn said:


> This thread only talks about five topics total:
> 
> 1.  How awesome LT is.
> 2.  How awesome Honse is.
> ...


 more like those are the main themes of the series...except for the Helz0ne bit. Those guys are just assholes.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> more like those are the main themes of the series...except for the Helz0ne bit. Those guys are just assholes.



what no madoka love?


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2009)

> why are the tits only on the enemy side? side of the maincharacter is a sausage fest



Because Veritas is realistic, and in reality chicks are bitches?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah I meant more specific, like the posts were exactly like that, but nvm I just hate deja vu...

I think I like The Breaker a bit more after reading it, mix of bad and good characters. Not everyone's a bastard in some way..


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 29, 2009)

martryn said:


> Itachi has fans, doesn't he?  And he doesn't even have boobs.



Valid point you have there.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Heh. I can't believe all the Vera supporters I'm seeing. How can anyone like a what appears to be a lifeless, emotionless character? She doesn't do anything but have presence. Hell, she was about to get raped by Mask-Bro and didn't even care because she's THAT dead to the world. Back to my original statement, she needs to die.


Having a badass female is bad? How many in shounen manga  have her characteristics?
I am LT supporter and not Vera's but you cannot deny her importance in the series


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> has a Manwha ever been animated before is the question...





ChopChop said:


> Does Shin Angyo Onshi OVA count?



Tengou Tenge ring a bell?

also, lol @ Martryn.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 29, 2009)

martryn said:


> This thread only talks about five topics total:
> 
> 1.   How awesome Honse is.
> 2.  How awesome Honse is.
> ...



You've never been more correct.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 29, 2009)

dude, it's a weekly update.

what more can you ask for?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2009)

Gecka said:


> dude, it's a weekly update.
> 
> what more can you ask for?



Two chapters a week? 





No, really. Gotta love it what you have.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2009)

So guys, when Yuri finally gets restored, how many sexagenergies of Ki do you think she'll have?

My guess is over 9000. 

It would fit. All the Kamehameha references, and no over 9000?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> So guys, when Yuri finally gets restored, how many sexagenergies of Ki do you think she'll have?
> 
> My guess is over 9000.
> 
> It would fit. All the Kamehameha references, and no over 9000?



What are you talking about?  When Gang fought that bitch that betrayed her boyfriend, Gang said he had a power level of over 9000!  I very nearly died laughing when I read that! :rofl


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> What are you talking about?  When Gang fought that bitch that betrayed her boyfriend, Gang said he had a power level of over 9000!  I very nearly died laughing when I read that! :rofl


 i remember than moment, it was epic win


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i remember than moment, it was epic win



lol good references there very funny

i am missing those funny geeky moments

that's what made veritas to me


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, I heard this manga's pretty good.
Can you tell me whats so awesome about it and why I should start reading it?


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> Hello, I heard this manga's pretty good.
> Can you tell me whats so awesome about it and why I should start reading it?



Great art. Great fights. Decent plot. Good main character. Decent supporting characters. Decent villains. Etc..

Mostly, I read it for the humour, art, and the fights. Which are all fairly top notch.

Also, for those of you have didn't know, Veritas is now a monthly manga as of Volume 11. Since the scantalations are about to start Volume 9, there won't be a difference as of yet. However, once we hit volume 11, the amount of pages will probably double per chapter.

Although we'll have to wait longer to get the chapters once we hit Volume 11. For every 4 chapters helz0ne releases, only 1 chapter will be released in Korea. So prepare to catch up pretty quick.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Darth said:


> Great art. Great fights. Decent plot. Good main character. Decent supporting characters. Decent villains. Etc..
> 
> Mostly, I read it for the humour, art, and the fights. Which are all fairly top notch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info 
Don't worry, I love monthly mangas. They're mostly superior to weeklys...


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Having a badass female is bad? How many in shounen manga  have her characteristics?
> I am LT supporter and not Vera's but you cannot deny her importance in the series



Yuri must be badass aswell if she could fight on the same level as LT. Hopefully her personality is a bit different to vera's.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 30, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> Hello, I heard this manga's pretty good.
> Can you tell me whats so awesome about it and why I should start reading it?


read chapter 1 and if you dont liked it drop it


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

kayanathera said:


> read chapter 1 and f you dont liked it drop it



Ok, I'll do that


----------



## Majeh (Nov 30, 2009)

kayanathera said:


> read chapter 1 and *if you dont liked it drop it*



I doubt this will happen


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I doubt this will happen



Wanna bet? 

Rep vs Rep


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

kayanathera said:


> read chapter 1 and f you dont liked it drop it



That's a terrible thing to do. The first chapter alone is the worst thing to base off what a manga or comic is like

Read like the first volume at least before deciding


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's a terrible thing to do. The first chapter alone is the worst thing to base off what a manga or comic is like
> 
> Read like the first volume at least before deciding



I was planning on nothing less. Nice SAO set, btw.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 30, 2009)

I'ma be honest and say, I got hooked from the very first page of Veritas. Probably because it instantly gave the feel of the whole "one guy is badass enough to take on 20 guys" theme, which I personally like.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Yuri must be badass aswell if she could fight on the same level as LT. Hopefully her personality is a bit different to vera's.


I pretty much think that Yuri is  evil adn i mean freaking evil !!


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I pretty much think that Yuri is  evil adn i mean freaking evil !!



Which might make her character even more interesting and badass 

This artist knows how to draw women;



And someone made a nice LT pic -


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2009)

anyone read the other series done by the same author of veritas?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Which might make her character even more interesting and badass


Imagine her 1 shooting Fire dragon once she awakes!!! i know the chance's of this happening are  close to Zero but still...


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 30, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> anyone read the other series done by the same author of veritas?



I did, just a few minutes ago.

Not feeling it so far, I forgot that sik was working on Witchcraft Troops and Veritas at the same time........


----------



## HInch (Dec 1, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I doubt this will happen



Epic set my friend, epic. Reps worthy, even.

Slightly on topic if by "on topic" you mean "throwing random crap out there:"

I'm loving the strong women theme. This manhwa seems to say "screw you" to the more popular shonen manga*** writing for women.

*** - _Read as: Naruto._


----------



## Harihara (Dec 1, 2009)

^ same here although some people don't like the personalities of the female cast in Veritas I enjoy them...even Shinra and if Madoka could put on a impressive show like she did against Guesong 

then I can't wait too see Vera, Yuhwa and hopefully Yuri in action later on


----------



## hehey (Dec 1, 2009)

well chapter is out
the link \

The Biker girl doesnt know how to talk trash, shes horrible at it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> anyone read the other series done by the same author of veritas?



Link me. 



hehey said:


> well chapter is out
> the link \
> 
> The Biker girl doesnt know how to talk trash, shes horrible at it.



Reading now.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 1, 2009)

I wasn't filled with any hope for bikerchick anyways *goes to read*


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link me.


(Ch.92)


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Good chapter.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2009)

*Theory:* Based on Director Fire Dragon's random comment about the dummy being a hard person in their past life, I have come to think that dummy's are actually created using the bodies of dead people.

And seeing how absolutely insane the dummy is so far, I'm rather thinking that we're seeing a slight return of Guesong bro in a small way. 

Which would be EXTREMELY disturbing, but awesome nonetheless. 

Good chapter though. Biker chick was too arrogant.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Yuri must be badass aswell if she could fight on the same level as LT. Hopefully her personality is a bit different to vera's.



LT and badass shouldn't be in the same sentence. LT was crazy strong and used most of his strength blowing up fodder and picking on little kids. Beyond that Yuri was simply, as stated multiple times, the strongest in the veritas universe at the same. Being a badass means there must be feats of badassery. 

"Strong" women in this manga simply amount to a bunch of females with large rods stuck up there asses as their bishie men look on in awe and wonder. Winry from full metal alchemist is a much stronger female character than the entirety of veritas women put together.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> LT and badass shouldn't be in the same sentence. LT was crazy strong and used most of his strength blowing up fodder and picking on little kids. Beyond that Yuri was simply, as stated multiple times, the strongest in the veritas universe at the same. Being a badass means there must be feats of badassery.
> 
> "Strong" women in this manga simply amount to a bunch of females with large rods stuck up there asses as their bishie men look on in awe and wonder. *Winry from full metal alchemist is a much stronger female character than the entirety of veritas women put together*.



lol I read FMA and no. Her character reminds me of Sakura running after Sasuke, all she's done is cry/follow the brothers.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy shit I was just browsing at the library and had no intentions on responding but good fuck man your wrong in every way possible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2009)

Darth said:


> *Theory:* Based on Director Fire Dragon's random comment about the dummy being a hard person in their past life, I have come to think that dummy's are actually created using the bodies of dead people.
> 
> And seeing how absolutely insane the dummy is so far, I'm rather thinking that we're seeing a slight return of Guesong bro in a small way.
> 
> ...



50/50 chance that Lightning Tiger is a candidate for a possible dummy, if the dummies are actually dead bodies reanimated (more than likely ). Maybe 60/40 

Guesong as well, Anichella, etc. GG


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Holy shit I was just browsing at the library and had no intentions on responding but good fuck man your wrong in every way possible.



I was replying to this statement;


Wuzzman said:


> *Winry from full metal alchemist is a much stronger female character than the entirety of veritas women put together*.







You have a thing for female mechanics or something?


----------



## Lucius (Dec 2, 2009)

damn can't help it but i was hoping the whole chapter that the boobs of that biker girl would fall out of the suit.. pretty cool chapter. have to admit the art ist amazing.


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude, i thought they sent Guesong's body back to his family..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2009)

those are some nice Veri-Tata's but her fighting styles sucks El Ass Royale...


FYI that dummy is modeled after LT


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2009)

Has there been any female in the series that hasn't worn incredibly revealing clothing?

Other than Yuri


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Has there been any female in the series that hasn't worn incredibly revealing clothing?
> 
> Other than Yuri



rud


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2009)

Yu Shinra, even with her massive bust.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's right. But that's only because she hasn't fought yet


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2009)

And what a chapter that will be.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I was replying to this statement;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually having an emotion vs being a doll who had no problem getting raped. oh her killing guesong just shows her as mentally unstable doll. your still wrong in every possible way.


----------



## Antifate (Dec 3, 2009)

Good chapter.  ^.^

Though one has to wonder whether that dummy is based on or made out of LT's body/mind/soul.

It ditched the arm just like LT apparently ditched his, and uses lightning moves.  

But if it was really of LT's essence it should've trashed that girl without having to try.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 3, 2009)

The dummy was obviously programmed with Guesong Bro's fighting skills. Despite the name, Head of Lightning is a Southern Yardplay skill, not an EOTL skill.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 3, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> lol I read FMA and no. Her character reminds me of Sakura running after Sasuke, all she's done is cry/follow the brothers.



Vera is shallow, and isn't it pretty unfair to compare Winry to Sakura?
Kishimoto sucks at using female characters in storytelling, pretty much all of them...

And Vera isn't a ''strong'' character emotionally, she's very bland so far. I still like her more than most other female characters in this manga though..


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2009)

Man, 61 made me miss Guesong bro.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 5, 2009)

Just caught up on Veritas, and i have to say, its a pretty good series.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 5, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Vera is shallow, and isn't it pretty unfair to compare Winry to Sakura?
> Kishimoto sucks at using female characters in storytelling, pretty much all of them...



Sakura and Winry are sort of similar, although latest chapter of Naruto put Sakura on a whole new level. Winry though, we havn't exactly seen anything spectacular from her, she's only useful when it comes to fixing up Eric's arm. 




Nightfall said:


> And Vera isn't a ''strong'' *character emotionally*, she's very bland so far. I still like her more than most other female characters in this manga though..



I never said emotionally, lol veritas females have no emotion.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 5, 2009)

Perseverance are you a troll.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2009)

Winry can't be compared to Sakura.


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2009)

Winry is hotter than Sakura, and is more emotionally stable.  She has a stronger character and a bigger drive.  Sakura can kick her ass in a fight.  

There, that's settled.  Let's talk about Veritas.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone who doesn't understand Japanese tried to spoil themselves by looking at the raw's and strongly regretted doing so?



Wuzzman said:


> Perseverance are you a troll.



And no.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 6, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Has anyone who doesn't understand Japanese tried to spoil themselves by looking at the raw's and strongly regretted doing so?



no, i'm trying to restrain myself from doing so


----------



## Raviene (Dec 6, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Has anyone who doesn't understand Japanese tried to spoil themselves by looking at the raw's and strongly regretted doing so?



i think it dont matter even if they understood japanese or not 

wow...biker girl talks the talk but cant seem to walk the walk  

i guess the only girl that comes close to being "nice" here is the bitch of that Shishio wannabe dude

im still looking for a nice bitch here and yes..i like playing where's waldo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2009)

No, she cannot talk the talk. I was rooting for the dummy to win simply because her trashtalk made me cry


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2009)

GOOOOO DUMMY!


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2009)

I liked biker chick a lot more when I was just following the raws.  

Still, I have a thing for chicks with short hair, so I'm predisposed to liking her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> lol veritas females have no emotion.



Vera, only having anger and regeret. Shinra worrying about her hubby when he had his arm decapitated by a bishie. Madoka having her ass handed to her on a plate by a masked man and getting drink afterwards. Biker girl is just a dumbass, and Yuri, hasn't seen enough of her. Aside from that one girl who was beaten to the ground by a fucked up Kang who had already been knocked into the dirt.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Vera, only having anger and regeret. Shinra worrying about her hubby when he had his arm decapitated by a bishie. Madoka having her ass handed to her on a plate by a masked man and getting drink afterwards. Biker girl is just a dumbass, and Yuri, hasn't seen enough of her. Aside from that one girl who was beaten to the ground by a fucked up Kang who had already been knocked into the dirt.



I agree with what you said about Madoka. Can you show me a panel where we see an angry expressioned face of Vera?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2009)

martryn said:


> I liked biker chick a lot more when I was just following the raws.
> 
> *Still, I have a thing for chicks with short hair, so I'm predisposed to liking her.*



Agreed. 

Still, her fighting style looked interesting, save for her being beaten like that.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2009)

so when will chapter 10 raws come out?


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Has there been any female in the series that hasn't worn incredibly revealing clothing?
> 
> Other than Yuri



I don't remember Anichelli wearing anything too revealing. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course. Liquid Shark might look decent if she reappears since she's older, but probably not.  



PhlegmMaster said:


> The dummy was obviously programmed with Guesong Bro's fighting skills. Despite the name, Head of Lightning is a Southern Yardplay skill, not an EOTL skill.



I wonder how they go about 'programming' though. Do you think they removed his brain before they turned over his body? I'm just trying to figure out how they are getting hold of these techniques that only reveal themselves to Reunion after people die. 



Darth said:


> Man, 61 made me miss Guesong bro.



God I know it.  I was so pissed when Vera killed him. 



Perseverance said:


> Has anyone who doesn't understand Japanese tried to spoil themselves by looking at the raw's and strongly regretted doing so?



I'm still putting off reading the Korean raws... though I'm probably going to cave this week since my exams are finished.  



martryn said:


> I liked biker chick a lot more when I was just following the raws.
> 
> Still, I have a thing for chicks with short hair, so I'm predisposed to liking her.



She said tin can way to many times in one chapter. I'm reminded of when Vegeta kept spouting on about the androids in the exact same manner, and promptly had his ass handed to him... *crosses fingers*

SIDENOTE: I just started reading The Breaker, which is another manhwa, yet it is read from right to left. Does anyone know why it's different? Do Koreans read both ways?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I don't remember Anichelli wearing anything too revealing. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course. Liquid Shark might look decent if she reappears since she's older, but probably not.



Well there was that chapter recently when Vera was talking about her style and she was shown completely naked, only no punani or nipples were drawn in


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> lol veritas females have no emotion.



Emotional girls are overrated , fuck that shit they are usually dumb fucks, less emotions and more ass/bobs  for me!


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well there was that chapter recently when Vera was talking about her style and she was shown completely naked, only no punani or nipples were drawn in



Yeah, but that's just the artist embellishing. I really don't think that's evidence that she dressed overtly sexual when she was alive. 



Oxvial said:


> Emotional girls are overrated , fuck that shit they are usually dumb fucks, less emotions and more ass/bobs  for me!



I just want one girl that has a normal positive personality, isn't crazy or working for Reunion, and is just as as badass as the guys. The feminine equivalent of Gang maybe. I ask for so little.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I just want one girl that has a normal positive personality, isn't crazy or working for Reunion, and is just as as badass as the guys. The feminine equivalent of Gang maybe. I ask for so little.



Kang its pretty crazy if you ask me .... I would ask for the lovely Yhuwa


----------



## Blade (Dec 8, 2009)

Kang is obsessed with fighting in a crazy level,where u've seen the normal?, i like his street badass style,respect to the bro


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

Gangryoung or Kangryoung? I've seen both spellings, but maybe the letters phonetically interchangeable? Ah well. 

And he's normal by shounen standards at the least. There's nothing wrong with wanting to kick ass at every possible opportunity.  Besides, he has to avenge his master.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

Not exactly, he'll fight anyone at the drop of a hat. Luffy, Ichigo and Naruto don't do that, they fight to _protect_, Gang fights _for teh lulz_

Which, quite honestly, is a much better reason


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I agree to a certain extent. But really, he fights in order to get stronger and gain experience so that he can take on the people he's really targeting: Vera, Yuri, Reunion, and their ilk. Lightening Tiger's death is a driving force for him more than the lulz, imo, though the latter is quite enjoyable I agree.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2009)

Gang truly levels up by experience by getting his face smashed


----------



## Mozu (Dec 8, 2009)

Indeed  I've never enjoyed seeing the hero/protagonist lose so much. I know every time he gets his ass kicked it's going to be epic since he'll just get back up and say how awesome it was/it won't happen again  Losing with style is a lost art.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Not exactly, he'll fight anyone at the drop of a hat. Luffy, Ichigo and Naruto don't do that, they fight to _protect_, Gang fights _for teh lulz_
> 
> Which, quite honestly, is a much better reason



also fighting for the lulz its a more realistic motivation .


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2009)

I think the reason why it's so epic when Gang gets his ass whipped is he enters fights where he just doesn't stand a chance; knowing that he doesn't stand a chance. 

There's just something manly about that. Even the grin as he gets stomped on.


----------



## Blade (Dec 9, 2009)

Get ready mothafuckas for the follow epic spoilers:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Heavenrich factions who had retired from the world are return and rebel against to Reunion and Yuri.

Three origin circle's elders who supported Yuri were dead,
then the new lead elder Four ideas has made an onslaught on the Kor Reunion HQ and school.


Vera tries to kill and destroy everyone in the school for keep oath with their factions, then She also tries to begin God becoming ceremony coperate with all Heavenrich factions and Traditional factions.(Except GukTaeYang. he is the only man who didnt agreed the plan, then he already asked help some of his own hermit friends for Hayato.)
This was the truth of her desire what she had said to chairman of Morningstar.

Fortunately, Rud, Gangryong, Jeeha, Hayato, Honse, and shinra, Mooyoung, Yuhwa has stayed out from school.
But thanks of attack on the HQ, everyone of these guys except Hayato had been seiged in the building with Fire dragon.
Hayato had been fled by his master before that.

Fire dragon and his apprentice Shinra have tried to escape with Yuri but Liquid shark has appeared and challenge to him.


1.Yuri didnt wake up yet, Fire dragon is carring her.
2. Vera had appointed to them she will be remove all Reunion from this land and protect the rule of "一者傳承 非人不傳" if they make her "Master of heaven" and help to do the God becoming ceremony same as Yuri did.
3. thats not showed up yet.
4. Every student, Reunionist, Traditionalist both of them, this seems not only killing them butalso she is preparing the Ki energy for the ceremony from students life.(In Yuri's case, at that time of ceremony she had used huge amount of atificial Ki) 


now discuss, thanks to MILEVETS from helzone  forums


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 9, 2009)

must....resist.....spoilers


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 9, 2009)

dam this is hard to resist... how many chapters is that spoiler covering?

But damn, helzone are taking their time with releases :S


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



does honse really fight vera? if he does what was the outcome?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2009)

damn nice spoilers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Stop talking about the spoilers being good!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay more spoilers


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 9, 2009)

spoilers must contain honse epicness


----------



## tersalius (Dec 9, 2009)

FireKain

just to know... how many chapters behind are we from those spoilers that you posted???


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 9, 2009)

tersalius said:


> FireKain
> 
> just to know... how many chapters behind are we from those spoilers that you posted???



They're volume 10 spoilers, we've just started volume 9.


----------



## hehey (Dec 9, 2009)

Those spoilers, HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!???

that is all.


----------



## martryn (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't forget to add a link to Volume 10 Raw when it becomes available online.


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys those are spoilers from 10 volume,just to make it clear


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> does honse really fight vera? if he does what was the outcome?



judging from those spoilers...not good I'm affraid


and Vera, such a cliche bitch. After all she is no better than Yuri...


----------



## HInch (Dec 10, 2009)

Epic spoilers are epic.

I need RAWs immediately.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOO! so Vera really is evil I thought she was shaping up to be a good guy with the cold exterior, 

I thought of the possibility of Gang and Vera teaming up to fight FD and Yuri but it seems they'll gang up to stop Vera..sigh I was beginning to like her


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

hmm some epic spoilers


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 10, 2009)

Where is this week's chapter??


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 10, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> judging from those spoilers...not good I'm affraid
> 
> 
> and Vera, such a cliche bitch. After all she is no better than Yuri...



I've been saying that since chapter 3...


----------



## Blaizen (Dec 11, 2009)

Has chapter 62 been released yet?


----------



## HInch (Dec 11, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> Has chapter 62 been released yet?



Not yet, no.


----------



## hehey (Dec 13, 2009)

Chapters out, reason for lateness was that their cleaner guy disapeared.

the link 

And Firedragon appears to be a grave digger?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2009)

lol Guesong Bro


----------



## Mozu (Dec 13, 2009)

Guesong  

I wonder what she's talking about with her minor? Didn't she just admit that it was Lifewish? Or is she implying that he's underestimating it? Anyways I'm looking forward to 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guesong flashback. I'm really interested in what he had to say during all that exchange.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing a girl try the Life Wish. The anticipated jiggle action would be most pleasing


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2009)

Guesong Bro 

The dummy looks cool though. Good chapter. 

Kombengi =


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2009)

Zombie Guesong!


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 13, 2009)

hm short chapter 
fire dragon watching the girl being beat up for the lulz: excellent


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2009)

Lolz at Madoka for getting mad. 
Madoka "You brought back that  rapist (who I still don't know isn't a rapist) who was killed by Vera!!"
Fire Dragon " when you bratz get in my way you will always feel the pay back... in your assholes  "
Madoka "You son of a bitch! I wanted him to rape ME! Fuck you Fire Dragon, disrespecting the dead and all that shit."
Hayato (Is she honestly about to cry? Oh well time to pick a fight with Fire Dragon, because that will defiantly go well)


----------



## Mozu (Dec 13, 2009)

Wait, didn't Vera already tell Madoka that Paul (or somebody) got there in time to save her... even though Guesong really just left?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes "saved" her but that still heavily implies that Guesong was going to rape her. Madoka still thinks of Guesong as the man who raped Vera, failed or not.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 13, 2009)

Man who attempted to rape, Vera. I doubt he would have lived much longer than that if he'd gone through with it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually she lied there and was all "go ahead and do it".


----------



## Mozu (Dec 13, 2009)

She was injured from the LT fight still. I'm saying if he had done it then she would have killed him after she was healed instead of putting him in a Subterranean chamber.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 14, 2009)

Arg no she wouldn't have. A real women even if she was calm as a cucumber, if she had the power to kill a man by pointing her finger at him and said man attempted to rape her SHE WOULD HAVE KILLED HIM! Fuck she didn't even put him in isolation training for attempting to rape her, she put him in isolation training for cutting honse ki. She basically didn't care if she was raped.


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Veritas 62_ 



 So I was right about the Dummy having Guesong bro's skills. We got a slight insight to Yuwha's position within Reunion, and it doesn't seem like Biker Chick's done yet. Not a bad chapter, but it was definitely too short and the cliffhanger ending was irritating.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 14, 2009)

Decent chapter.

I love Fire Dragon.


----------



## Rangamaru (Dec 14, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Man who attempted to rape, Vera. I doubt he would have lived much longer than that if he'd gone through with it.



Actually, he didn't attempt to rape anyone. He threatened to rape her. If he had attempted, it would have surely been done.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 15, 2009)

liked the chapter. just tooo short >.<


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

FD is a douche ,a great one


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

So he wants to indirectly physically abuse random students. 

That's not so bad.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 15, 2009)

"_what do you think my minor is?_"


Oh, I dunno...maybe getting your ass kicked?

~~~~


So satisfying watching Guesong bro kick that cocky bitches ass all over the room. I hope she loses.


After her i assume its Gangrene's turn, and we all know what his strategy entails: Letting his opponent beat on him mercilessly until they get bored and go home.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Somehow, I doubt Gangryong is going to let a puppet beat on him for a second time. I think we might be looking forward to a proper ass whooping.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 15, 2009)

He's got a lot of guts...but has no skill whatsoever, is slow as a slug and not very adept at EoTL.

No way in hell he beats Brother Geusong, unless this dummy isn't capable of fully mimicking Geusong's abilities.


----------



## martryn (Dec 15, 2009)

Where the fuck are the Volume 10 RAWS?


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> He's got a lot of guts...but has no skill whatsoever, is slow as a slug and not very adept at EoTL.
> 
> No way in hell he beats Brother Geusong, *unless this dummy isn't capable of fully mimicking Geusong's abilities*.



It's a dummy. Not the real person. I don't think the dummy can perfectly replicate Guesong's abilities. It may be able to use the lower tier moves like Lightning Flash and such, but not the high level stuff like Mirage. 

Have faith in the main character bro. Gangryong's going to smash the tin can to pieces.

EDIT: Want me to ask the helz0ne staff Martryn?


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

guys sorry are u sure that Kang will fight her?don't make me fuckin spoil u


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

Mmh.. I'm gonna read spoilers, chapters take too long to come out.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

FireKain said:


> guys sorry are u sure that Kang will fight her?don't make me fuckin spoil u



Why in god's name would he fight her? We were talking about Gangryong fighting the dummy.

Which is what he's supposed to do right?


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

soz, i meant against him, if u want just say ok


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2009)

Fire Dragon is that ass hole. You got to love him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Arg no she wouldn't have. A real women even if she was calm as a cucumber, if she had the power to kill a man by pointing her finger at him and said man attempted to rape her SHE WOULD HAVE KILLED HIM! Fuck she didn't even put him in isolation training for attempting to rape her, she put him in isolation training for cutting honse ki. She basically didn't care if she was raped.



Why bother? She knew if she just did nothing he'd stop.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Why bother? She knew if she just did nothing he'd stop.



Hyperbole. No she didn't.


----------



## olashorty (Dec 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Arg no she wouldn't have. A real women even if she was calm as a cucumber, if she had the power to kill a man by pointing her finger at him and said man attempted to rape her SHE WOULD HAVE KILLED HIM! Fuck she didn't even put him in isolation training for attempting to rape her, she put him in isolation training for cutting honse ki. She basically didn't care if she was raped.



'Real woman'? 

I guess.

Anyway, Vera is clearly too ~stoic&cold~ to care about trivial things like Guesong raping her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Hyperbole. No she didn't.



Prove it.

Vera knows that all Gue-song wanted was her attention. He was threatening to rape her as a last ditch attempt to get her to notice him. So she did nothing. It's like if a dog is whining because it wants a treat. Ignore it, and eventually it will stop.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2009)

I think he should have raped her...at least he would have ripped that hymen.

then he could have died with his troll face on.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Vera knows that all Gue-song wanted was her attention. He was threatening to rape her as a last ditch attempt to get her to notice him. So she did nothing. It's like if a dog is whining because it wants a treat. Ignore it, and eventually it will stop.



What happens when the dog has rabies? Do you assume he will leave you alone because you ignored him? Guesong didn't rape her because there was better ways to fuck with her. Vera didn't react because she didn't care. This was after her meeting with lightning tiger who she still remembers fondly because he hit her so hard she had an orgasm (the only other time we had such visuals was with Madoka who wanted to rid Gangs pony since the day they met) and the only reason she didn't finger herself on the spot was because she couldn't move. I don't think Vera even regarded the possibility of Guesong bro's wang pounding her even remotely threatening in comparison to getting hit by lightning tiger.

your coming to conclusion you have because your 62 chapters in, taking that chapter for what it was at the time pending no further release (meaning you neither knew Vera was raped or not and you didn't know she lied to Madoka about it). Your using reader insight when obviously the character displays no such forethought.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 18, 2009)

cool chapter, can't wait to see what the topper lady's got even though she's annoying so far and Yuwha being cool and mysterious as always


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 18, 2009)

I was just thinking what the heck Madoka was so upset about seeing Guesong being made into that thing. The way she directed her agression at him one would think she felt he got what he deserved. I must admit though, Fire Dragon creating that dummy just because he is butthurt is rather funny...


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> What happens when the dog has rabies? Do you assume he will leave you alone because you ignored him? Guesong didn't rape her because there was better ways to fuck with her. Vera didn't react because she didn't care. This was after her meeting with lightning tiger who she still remembers fondly because he hit her so hard she had an orgasm (the only other time we had such visuals was with Madoka who wanted to rid Gangs pony since the day they met) and the only reason she didn't finger herself on the spot was because she couldn't move. I don't think Vera even regarded the possibility of Guesong bro's wang pounding her even remotely threatening in comparison to getting hit by lightning tiger.
> 
> your coming to conclusion you have because your 62 chapters in, taking that chapter for what it was at the time pending no further release (meaning you neither knew Vera was raped or not and you didn't know she lied to Madoka about it). Your using reader insight when obviously the character displays no such forethought.





I can't breath.


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> What happens when the dog has rabies? Do you assume he will leave you alone because you ignored him? Guesong didn't rape her because there was better ways to fuck with her. Vera didn't react because she didn't care. This was after her meeting with lightning tiger who she still remembers fondly because he hit her so hard she had an orgasm (the only other time we had such visuals was with Madoka who wanted to rid Gangs pony since the day they met) and the only reason she didn't finger herself on the spot was because she couldn't move. I don't think Vera even regarded the possibility of Guesong bro's wang pounding her even remotely threatening in comparison to getting hit by lightning tiger.
> 
> your coming to conclusion you have because your 62 chapters in, taking that chapter for what it was at the time pending no further release (meaning you neither knew Vera was raped or not and you didn't know she lied to Madoka about it). Your using reader insight when obviously the character displays no such forethought.





fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Severnaruto (Dec 19, 2009)

I find it hard to think of finer fictional tits than Vera's.


----------



## SwiftKick (Dec 21, 2009)

Vera:
I don't find Vera's reaction to Guesong's harassment as particularly surprising, given her character.  She seems unconcerned with any sort of physical interaction outside of what we've seen between her and Lightening Tiger...so her lack of emotionally charged vengefulness didn't strike me as odd.  Sex, even when forced on her, doesn't seem to register as important or consequential to Vera =/
Maybe she knew he had no real intent, maybe he did...Doubt it would have mattered either way.  I wouldn't say she's not a real woman because of that, though, she's already broken a lot of female stereotypes any how.

Gangryong  his fight against the dummy better be good... although it's refreshing to see a main character get his ass handed to him, I am beginning to just feel sorry for him -_-;
Short haired chick also needs to kick it up a notch
<<;  but I don't want to read the RAWs so I will have to wait to read how it goes...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 22, 2009)

Where the hell are the chapters helzone?? You would think that they would have made up for being a week late when they released the last chapter but no, they are still 2 week behind with releasing they usual weekly chapters.


----------



## Darth (Dec 23, 2009)

^ I think we're expecting a very large christmas present.


----------



## martryn (Dec 23, 2009)

Volume 10 raws?  Are they up anywhere yet?


----------



## birabudo (Dec 25, 2009)

I think we should expect vol 10 very soon


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2009)

^ you asshole, i thought there was a new Veritata's out


----------



## Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

me too


----------



## Mozu (Dec 25, 2009)

I set myself up for no chapter, so it's all the same  WHY HELZOME WHY


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 25, 2009)

No christmas release for naughty children...

I just want my first major FD battle, then I'll give this shit a rest for about a year... Since nothing interesting will happen after that.


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 28, 2009)

indeed,  i want to see FD kick ass.

say with the latest on chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



 do you think Vera might surpass everyone if she does what Yuri failed to do, including Fire Dragon?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 28, 2009)

I just wish honse were a female...

Just finished catching up to latest chapter. This is actually the one Naruto type manga that I've come to like. It's not as cliche as most others.


----------



## hehey (Jan 1, 2010)

oh my god, chapter 78 spoilers from hell are upon us..... FROM HELL, serously, unless you really want to know, do not read, these spoilers change fucking everything.



MILEVETS said:


> orz
> 
> this is chap 78
> 
> ...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL YES


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guhoo dead 

Dumb ass Madoka dead  

Hyummi dead   

MADANG THE NEW TOPPER


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

Spoilers outside of spoiler tags.

I already read the spoiler but still, you fail

Oh, and so do these spoilers. Veritas better have a really good reason for all this because right now the manwha is looking

1) Short

and

2) Shitty


----------



## hehey (Jan 1, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Spoilers outside of spoiler tags.
> 
> I already read the spoiler but still, you fail
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No worries, everyone who matters is still alive to continue the manga.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahahahaha


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Guhoo? dead.
> Paul? dead.
> 
> -Guhoo could guard Vera's Vaccume strike several times (..)
> ...



And nothing important was lost. When did Guhoo change sides again, did I miss something? I could have sworn it was just Shinra that switched, but now her treason is justified or something. 



> Hyunmi?(and her two subordinate) dead.
> Madoka? dead.
> 
> -I didnt expect these girl's will die, but vera killed them without exception. lol.
> ...



Well, it was nothing short of what Madoka deserved. She was stupid enough to back up Vera, so... but I feel bad for Hyun-mi. She was a good fighter, and I'm not exactly happy to see Yardplay's leader bite the dust. Guesong needs his revenge godammit. 



> Fire dragon got victory from Liquid shark and Shinra suceed to bring Gangryongs to her master for his order.
> In all probability, FD'll try to awake Yuri with Gangryong.



Just as planned or just as planned? It was obvious this was where the plot was going anyways. Here's to hoping Yuri wakes up and puts Vera in her place--even if she is an evil bitch just like her, she's still the bitch that was responsible for Honse's ki-centers being destroyed, so I'm bias because of it. 

I was hoping we'd get a better show from Liquid Shark, though, what is this being pwned so fast? What a waste of expectations on my part.  Now that Shinra is full-on traitor, I expect her death soon, too.


----------



## TalikX (Jan 1, 2010)

Fuck where are the scans


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 1, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Spoilers outside of spoiler tags.
> 
> I already read the spoiler but still, you fail
> 
> ...


LOl whatever you'll live 

And i really wouldn't call it shitty since its still just a spoiler  your opinion of the current events will more then likely change once you see how every thing is done executed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

hehey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, everyone who matters is still alive to continue the manga




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really

Currently there are, what, two antagonists left? Vera and FD

And how many goodguys left to fight them? Lots

So many charaters won't get the chance to do shit

Also at this rate Gang will be defeating Vera and FD before chapter 100 

I really hope these spoilers are fake.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow Helz0ne. So slow, you are.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 1, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




What? There's still Yuri. You know, that person that LT died for the sake of just putting in a coma.  This is a prime case of quantity not equating to quality. Good guys are in a pinch. 

If anything, I see Gang getting saved and then him and his saviors getting the hell out of dodge. If he beats someone within the next 40 chapters, so be it. That's a lot of pages to get shit done.


----------



## hehey (Jan 1, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Firstly, the antagonists are Vera AND THE ENTIRE FUCKING HEAVENS RICH FACTION THAT DISAPEARED ALONG WITH THE OTHERS HEAVENS RICH GUYS (who are now on vera's side) and are now attacking reunion HQ.

Also Fire Dragon (who has Shinra and Yuhwa & Muyoung whose faction sided with reunion) and whatevers left of reunion.

Gangryong and the guys (Jeeha, Honse, Rud) will probably have to fight with all these people.

Hayato with his master

Madang is chilling somewhere else as new Topper




Things are about to get fucking real right now thats whats happening.


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL for the spoilers


----------



## hehey (Jan 1, 2010)

This also explains why the Yardplay leader dint give a flyng fuck about Guesong dying

MangaFox
MangaFox
MangaFox

This shit has been in the works or A LONG TIME, and all the martial arts clans (heavens rich related or not) were in on it.


----------



## dahades (Jan 1, 2010)

No more eyecandy if Madoka's dead


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it sucks if Madoka really dies


----------



## Mozu (Jan 1, 2010)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, if it's Vera doing it then it's more likely to be true imo.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't forget the spoiler tag people.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shitty spoilers are shitty.

Hoping that these spoilers are fake.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 2, 2010)

veritas never had a deep plot anyway, so I guess breaker wins


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2010)

The spoilers are incredibly lame.

Guhoo ;~;


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 2, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> veritas never had a deep plot anyway, so I guess breaker wins


...The breaker never/doesn't either


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 2, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> ...The breaker never/doesn't either



it's got more plot that veritas at least and chun woo badassery beats the characters in veritas.


----------



## Harihara (Jan 2, 2010)

oh what the hell


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe this the spoilers are pretty good but I can't believe Madoka and the topper girl are might be dead..the other two I don't care about it's cool that Shinra and Gang are okay atleast

I'm kinda excited for Yuri's awakening though If she does I hope she smacks Vera down and not join her


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

veritas went from shitty to ultra shitty now

as a villain you don't just sacrifice your underlings like that, that's retarded way of doing it


----------



## mythfate (Jan 2, 2010)

Helz0ne finally released 63


----------



## Mozu (Jan 2, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> ...The breaker never/doesn't either



The only thing I would say Breaker's lacking is fight scenes. One minute Goomoonryong's got his rapeface on, the next someone's dead. Not very fleshed out in the fighting department as far as he's concerned--I guess his montrosity must be kept oh-so-secret. However, there are more interesting characters even if there's less fanservice, imo. 

The problem with Veritas is that the plot is _known_ to us... and it isn't that great. Some chick is trying to rule the world or destroy it one. Woohoo.  It's just hard to write a story with that angle while keeping it fresh. Throwing some boobs and barbie hair on the protagonist doesn't exactly equate to that.


----------



## hehey (Jan 2, 2010)

heres chap 63

the link


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 2, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> it's got more plot that veritas at least and chun woo badassery beats the characters in veritas.


it doesn't though The breaker's just an even more straight forward story of martial artist who want revenge (good guys) and supreme control over their particular world (bad guys) with some cool car chases added in.

and thats it...


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2010)

Lawd Jesus, Fire Dragon's face.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I really want to skull fuck Topper Girl.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 3, 2010)

Fire Dragon looked fucking evil

Hayato and Madoka gonna get stomped


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Look, it's Fire Dragon! Talking about Madoka!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 4, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> it doesn't though The breaker's just an even more straight forward story of martial artist who want revenge (good guys) and supreme control over their particular world (bad guys) with some cool car chases added in.
> 
> and thats it...



the breakers story is better told and has a heart. Its really a coming of age story with revenge being mixed in for good purposes. Its not even bad guys who want to rule the world vs good guys. The bad guys don't even have a desire to do much of anything but follow the traditions until they become old and stagnant. The "good" guys are the forces of anarchy, wishing to destroy order either for the sake of revenge or for the fact that the rules are fucked up.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 4, 2010)

Breaker vs. Veritas has its own thread.  Some of us prefer this manga, I find the characters more ruthless, detestable, and thus entertaining.

Spoilers were actually very exciting, and I don't see why people are so upset.


----------



## hehey (Jan 4, 2010)

speaking of spoilers, this is a more detailed (as in more stuff) and clear version of future events.

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				asunder said:
			
		

> Chapter 77,78,79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 4, 2010)

lol Vera...crazy bitch.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Vera having to kill everyone and even her own people again? Or is that the mystery of everything? This shit is getting so confusing ugh. 

And now Honse has been taught some breaking technique by Rud that can only be used against Vera.  In the end, Honse will save the day. Just as planned.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 4, 2010)

If you guys havent noticed all the times Vera's goes to visit all those old folks has been building up to the spoilers.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 4, 2010)

the women in this manga 

Vera is doing us a favor.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



she better kills some of the guys. if she killed the titties. what reason is there to follow this series?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Vera mercking everybody!? LOL She need to get some! She is all pent up with stress! she needs a... Release ...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 4, 2010)

WE WILL HAVE AN AWESOME TOURNAMENT WHERE EVERYONE FIGHTS EVERYONE AND SHOWS THEIR STUFF

NO WAIT, VERA JUST KILLS EVERYONE

NOW ONLY GANG WILL FIGHT

AND MAYBE RUD


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2010)

Vera one shots everyone, great


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How is the confusing? Vera wants to become all powerful god bitch. Vera promises to destroy the korean branch of reunion in exchange for becoming all powerful god bitch. Vera kills everyone in reunion. Lolz.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 4, 2010)

i hope this is just the first arc and not the entirety of the manga


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i hope this is just the first arc and not the entirety of the manga


So...you hope to never see this finish?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously, fuck Vera.


She needs another lightning orgasm.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So...you hope to never see this finish?



no, i just hope that this arc is the shitty introductory one and we get the good stuff down the line


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 5, 2010)

yo!  cant believe this


*Spoiler*: __ 



 what purpose was there for Vera to kill her allies?  all of them were still following her.  and i got of feeling that Fire Dragon is going to do something that will make him he lord of Veritas and Gang to stop him.   i just cant think that Fire Dragon is just waking up Yuri just to put her back in charge and that I dont believe that the events that he said happen with LT putting Yuri in a coma


----------



## Harihara (Jan 5, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Seriously, fuck Vera.
> 
> 
> She needs another lightning orgasm.



I second this


----------



## Mozu (Jan 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How is the confusing? Vera wants to become all powerful god bitch. Vera promises to destroy the korean branch of reunion in exchange for becoming all powerful god bitch. Vera kills everyone in reunion. Lolz.



Well, when you explain it like that then everything makes sense. Sorry, but my memory is a little sketchy since I've only read through once. 

But the Traditional Arts leaders are being a little too trusting, no? What makes them think she isn't going to just slaughter them all once she gets that god bitch power? I hope they have a plan other than relying on 9 Dragons and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Honse.


 



Agmaster said:


> So...you hope to never see this finish?



This.



Solar Eclipse said:


> Seriously, fuck Vera.
> 
> 
> She needs another lightning orgasm.



Bitch doesn't deserve another one.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honse might die like fodder. Assuming he gets power "only" to fight vera, he will probably be rofl stomped by GOD Vera. Another funny note about the elders is that they don't even have a sanity check. So basically your going to agree to make some chick become god when said chick is using the bodies of her dead classmates and _friends_to perform the ceremony. Oh and why does she do this oh wise martial art masters? Because reunion can't give her what she wants (you know becoming all powerful)....So what exactly is your reason for living when she becomes god in _her _eyes?


----------



## Raviene (Jan 5, 2010)

whoa...so if the spoilers are true then this will manwha will be unbearably monotonous since there are no other characters that we can hate and bitch about but one... and that is WAY TOO GODDAMN BORING!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol Vera what a bitch


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2010)

Stop fucking talking about spoilers you cunts

You're taunting me


----------



## seaofjealousy (Jan 6, 2010)

I couldn't resist  , sorry.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vera wins a lot of points in my book.
Author: I hear you guys don't like her so  I'll just make her kill half the cast


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop fucking talking about spoilers you cunts
> 
> You're taunting me



I should have a mod rename this thread to Spoilers :33


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

VeritaSpoilers


----------



## hehey (Jan 12, 2010)

apparently when volume 10 comes out (in February according to author allegedly) there will be fight scenes & extended fights that werent in the magazine version of the chaps (the chapters described in spoilers), the author (or artist, not sure) said so himself. Its the first time ive ever heard of volume and magazine versions of manga being different like that.


----------



## shuraii (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out my sig; I drew it, so please don't steal. Director Fire Dragon is my favorite by the way.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 12, 2010)

it sucks what she did. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sucks she killed Madoka, she was my favorite character.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

That'd be a good tattoo to see on Gang's back in a spread.  Maybe trampstamp it for one of the ladies even.  Sexy.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 13, 2010)

hehey said:


> apparently when volume 10 comes out (in February according to author allegedly) there will be fight scenes & extended fights that werent in the magazine version of the chaps (the chapters described in spoilers), the author (or artist, not sure) said so himself. Its the first time ive ever heard of volume and magazine versions of manga being different like that.



*Spoiler*: __ 




so instead of Vera one shot-ing her allies, we get to see her two shot a few and hear Madoka's neck be cranked a little longer than before.


----------



## hehey (Jan 13, 2010)

Helz0ne released chapter 64, go grab it from their site

anyway, New spread dudes!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, I like that spread.


----------



## shuraii (Jan 14, 2010)

That spread is wicked. Who is the guy in the front tO the right of madoka?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome spread.

Madoka. 



shuraii said:


> That spread is wicked. Who is the guy in the front tO the right of madoka?



Don't you mean to her left?

 Rud


----------



## Mozu (Jan 14, 2010)

Fffffff 

Well, I found my new desktop. :33


----------



## shuraii (Jan 14, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Awesome spread.
> 
> Madoka.
> 
> ...



i said "to the left of her", not "to her left". there's a difference. that would mean to her right.


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 24, 2010)

the last chapter was really trolling at its finest.absolutly nothing happend


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2010)

shit goes down next chapter, so dont worry


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Heh, so is this manga still rolling along well? Or is it dropping off?

I think I ended up stopping around the mid 40s or so due to RL complications. Should I catch up?


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2010)

^^yes, catch up, things be getting interesting, specially in the upcomming chapters.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Didn't take too too long to catch up.
Although I have forgotten twice now that there are RAWs out of later chapters some of you read and clicked a couple spoilers.  

Ever since seeing her in the biker suit, Yard-play's second Kombengi (Park) is my favorite female character.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jan 24, 2010)

Whats up with the releases?? I thought that after the holidays, Veritas would be released regularly aka weekly again by helzone.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 24, 2010)

They are down some staff IIRC, so probably having a hard time with weekly releases.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, the guy who's gives out Veritas spoilers sporadically released some new info from the latest chapter;


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Rud? Dead.
> 
> He committed suicide.
> 
> ...







After the previous batch of spoilers I didn't think it could get any lamer, the series really seems to have gone off the rails.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, i stopped reading it for a time now and now with these spoilers i think i did right


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2010)

What did I say Veritas was titts and art and titts only? Now i'm right. Took long enough.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 30, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> lol, the guy who's gives out Veritas spoilers sporadically released some new info from the latest chapter;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 

That is probably the worst spoiler ever. Fuck it, when does Gangryoung die? Get this shit over with. I'm just about fed up now. Utter, complete bullshit. Manwha writer should have his hands cut off at this point... /ragesonward


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF is going on, jesus, why the hell is this is turning into a god dam tragedy?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> lol, the guy who's gives out Veritas spoilers sporadically released some new info from the latest chapter;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wtf  is this shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 30, 2010)

i haven't read in weeks...i totally forgot were i was


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2010)

The next spoiler had better say that Gangryong is heading towards heavins rich headquarters to kick some serious ass or something, cause this is getting ridiculous.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...so, the characters who are still alive

Honse
Jeeha
Shinra
Fire Dragon
Hayato
Muyoung
Yuhwa
Madang
Vera
Liquid Shark and other heaven rich bastards

can author still make a story with that?


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Veritas author seems is busy with Witchcraft Troops and trolls Veritas instead,epic fail


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow at the spoilers ...

I started reading this few weeks back and now this, hell i think i am wasting my time ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

No wonder I hate spoilers.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 30, 2010)

well i just caught up with 64...god i'm so glad that annoying bitch got smeared all over the floor like that 


but the future spoilers are disconcerting


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

samnas said:


> Wow at the spoilers ...
> 
> I started reading this few weeks back and now this, hell i think i am wasting my time ...



Actually I'm thinking the same exact thing. :/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

They kill off Honse, I'm more than likely going to stop reading :0


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Honse isn't going anywhere. Well not for a long time anyway.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't say it like that >:0


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

My mistake Mein Square.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's already killing off the boobz, now he's killing off the half decent characters now.


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2010)

Honse hasn't even been in battle yet, he wont be killed off so soon.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2010)

hope the spoilers are fake. cause that is overdoing it


----------



## Mozu (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, if Honse dies, I'm done. I'm just going to hold out a little hope that that spoiler is fake, but it's so bad it's probably true.


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2010)

For those of you still doubting the spoilers, _*SPOILER ALERT*_

there you have it.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 30, 2010)

FireDragon's face. 

Your confirmation is not appreciated, hehey. 

I should probably go dl the raws. *sigh*


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2010)

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vera and Rud made the deal over the phone


dont worry, its not a pic, just a little clarification.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2010)

hehey said:


> Also,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Over the phone?

What, did he get off a just proceeded to kill himself. 

And I can't see the pic from your other post.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 31, 2010)

Spoiler pics













Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Vera and the author.


----------



## Harihara (Jan 31, 2010)

wtf is going on here, these spoilers are so messed up


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

Volume 10 comes out in February according to the Artist.


----------



## Antifate (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn...  Took a look at the spoilers and lost the will to continue the story.  The art's been carrying the manhwa for awhile now, but Iunno if there is any point in continuing.  >.<  Ah well, I'll still probably read it, just in batches of like 10 chapters.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting. Can't wait for the chapter to come out.


----------



## SwiftKick (Jan 31, 2010)

I kinda like Vera's absolute coldness.  She's definitely an unpredictable character, and she is different/interesting.  Batshit insane -sure, but I like it.
Despite the many typical directions this manwha could go in -so far it has been a bit refreshing.  Can't say I am the best versed in graphic novels, manga, and the like... it's just unlike most other teenage-boy-targeted, male-oriented, fighting stories I have read.

/sad stuff is still sad, though.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 31, 2010)

someone post the rud pick


----------



## seaofjealousy (Jan 31, 2010)

Even though I'm not understanding anything of this, I am gonna be enjoying this.
/starts a maniacal laugh.


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> someone post the rud pick


[RAW]Psyren 104


----------



## samnas (Jan 31, 2010)

ROFL, so Vera is still a bitch ...


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it a coincidence that the 2 guys who escaped all this tragedy (Madang and Hayato) were also the last 2 guys to kick Gangryongs ass in a fight?


----------



## Blade (Jan 31, 2010)

hehey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a coincidence that the 2 guys who escaped all this tragedy (Madang and Hayato) were also the last 2 guys to kick Gangryongs ass in a fight?



No. it was all planned from the beggining


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 31, 2010)

gangryong is the best from this series


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the pic where vera kills modoka is messed up. this sucks


----------



## SwiftKick (Jan 31, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> This why you noobs are surprised, shocked, and appalled. I remember some of you guys were insisting that Vera may be a good guy. Lolz.



to do with spoiler pics

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not saying I always thought she was a 'good guy' ...but she killed off her supporters... I didn't see that happening at all




Never said I was shocked or appalled 

I am a noob.


----------



## martryn (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, this is honestly the way a manga should be.  I mean, I remember bitching all the time how mangas like Bleach and Naruto would never fucking kill off people that obviously should die in their encounters.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 31, 2010)

martryn said:


> Wow, this is honestly the way a manga should be.  I mean, I remember bitching all the time how mangas like Bleach and Naruto would never fucking kill off people that obviously should die in their encounters.



There's a difference between having a few people killed and everything going End of Evangelion


----------



## Mozu (Feb 1, 2010)

Or X/1999 

There's killing off characters for plot reasons, for the sake of the author wanting you to feel emotional, or to prove a point... and then there's this shit where the author just wants to mindfuck you because they can. 

You might argue that the author wants to prove here how evil or powerful Vera is, but I'm not buying it. It would be different if she had a personality or something to help carry her, but she's really just an emotionless doll or puppet that's killing off characters that are actually interesting. If the author's intentions are just to piss off people, then he's doing very well for himself. Personally, when I read a manga/manhwa, I'm looking forward to enjoying the storyline even if the good guys aren't winning.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 1, 2010)

Well she's a true villian. I mean if we were getting regular chapters and there's wasn't like a whole 2 volumes ahead we may see it differently. Reading what these chapters say and watching it play out help it flow. Madoka was pretty badass but she was too far up Vera's ass so it was bound to happen. The Good characters that swear by a villianous character ofter regret it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 1, 2010)

Veritas sucks now, gonna stop reading it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2010)

Pegasus Seiya said:


> gangryong is the best from this series



lol no **


----------



## hehey (Feb 1, 2010)

New shocking information from the artist (curtesy of MIVELETS the korean guy), you nmay or may not like it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Artist said, "I'm working on the last chapter of Part 1, part 2 will soon begin."

yeah, it went there.

anyway, if so, then the characters that will continue into part 2 will be Gangryong, Hayato, Honse & Jeeha (if Vera keeps her promise to Rud), Muyoung, Fire Dragon, Yuhwa, Madang, Shinra, Vera, and those Heavens rich bastards.


also

*Spoiler*: __ 



Master Guk said to Hayato like this.
"I trained 10 apprentices in my life, 8 of them were already dead n 1 is lost, now there is only u."

we all know that the old man trained LT in at some point, he may or may not be the one who is "lost" (but not stated to be dead), or maybe not. MIVELETS thinks it is though.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 1, 2010)

hehey said:


> New shocking information from the artist (curtesy of MIVELETS the korean guy), you nmay or may not like it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Part 2? oh god. 

 Kang is leaving school to go on a two-and-a-half years training trip with Honse.


----------



## 8 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



there's a whole world out there. it it has the potential to get a decent storyline and grow out of that boring school. i can only hope thats what part 2 is about.


----------



## hehey (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone in the school is either dead or left, why the hell would it be set there?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2010)

hope what happen will all be worth it in the end


----------



## martryn (Feb 2, 2010)

Haters. I still think Veritas is better than most mangas out there.  Course, I've become a very casual fan of manga and anime.


----------



## Dirzzt (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Rud's dead now, huh?



GG.


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In part 2 a new underground organization will popup and will have an emotionless character that will join Gangy and gang ...


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

ok i read from 60-64 and i saw more carefully the spoilers, still it may become a bit of shit but i am not dropping it for sure , i saw some new info as well, part 2 is gonna be good, i hope

this pic is posted?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 36 is out
suicide?






^here is a true planetary threat assholes


----------



## Harihara (Feb 3, 2010)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess that first pic is Rud, I won't stop reading it(even though Madoka...) 

I'm looking forward to part 2 and how're they going to take Vera down hopefully before more characters(honse,shinra, and yuwha) are killed off


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2010)

Make that Honse and I would have agreed with you


----------



## hehey (Feb 3, 2010)

Chapter 65 is out

the link


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## hehey (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, it was about time we saw Jeeha actually _do_ something for once.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

good chapter


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2010)

I was hoping Kombengi would be killed, but at least Rud looked pretty badass in the end.


----------



## hehey (Feb 3, 2010)

hmmm, Rud is the weakest student council member...  must have been a long time since Fire Dragon visited the school.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 3, 2010)

^

Seriously.  

I'm happy to see this chapter cleaned. It's always nice to see some Rud and Jeeha. I'm a little surprised at how concerned Hayato is over Madoka, though. I know she's not the strongest, but she isn't that weak...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

This just shows how much guys like Vera, Red Dragon and Lightning Tiger are above from the rest


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2010)

hehey said:


> Yeah, it was about time we saw Jeeha actually _do_ something for once.


Hell yeah. I'm tired of having so many expectations but him keeping quiet all the time.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice chapter. Finally seeing Jeeha in action.


----------



## samnas (Feb 4, 2010)

Chapter felt so short! But anyways it was good read ...

If Rud is the weakest that means Jeeha is stronger than him ...

and lol Hayato and Madoka both got owned ... Kang still has a long way to go ...


----------



## hehey (Feb 4, 2010)

^^Jeeha use to kick council member ass even before he was in the council, of course hes better than Rud.


----------



## martryn (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been saying for a while that based off of Jeeha's performance in the flashback tourney that he must be top tier, and likely above Rud.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2010)

The generic speedster is always top tier.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

This doesn't really hype down Hayato, any two of the student council other than Vera would have ended up the same


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2010)

After this showing I think gangryong is going to be 2nd strongest in the school side Vera.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 4, 2010)

^I've read the raws ahead...thats actually not too hyperbole.


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2010)

Hopefully wel see FD burn some bitches for real.


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Jeeha is awesome.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Feb 6, 2010)

Finally Jeeha gets to show his cool abilities. Though FD is definitely leagues above the kiddies. It's nice to see a fight of multiple fighters Vs 1 badass. That said, I'm not particularly a fan of FD, he's just interesting to the story. 

Saw the raws of Volume 9 too ^^



samnas said:


> Wow at the spoilers ...
> 
> I started reading this few weeks back and now this, hell i think i am wasting my time ...





Dante10 said:


> Actually I'm thinking the same exact thing. :/



Same here  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rud, Nooooooooooooo


----------



## hehey (Feb 14, 2010)

Chapter 66 is out!!
the link


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 14, 2010)

This manhwa is ahead of its translations then?


----------



## Mozu (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess they gave up on weekly~ releases. Glad it's finally released, of course.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 14, 2010)

nice chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



so jeeha and shinra were disciple of the fire dragon.. interesting 

Park Hyunmi crawling on the floor  go gangryong!


----------



## Blade (Feb 14, 2010)

FD is so powerful


----------



## 8 (Feb 15, 2010)

whats up with the joke pages 

when i read the first page 8 i actually thought it was for read, such a troll


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2010)

NAM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the pic where vera kills modoka is messed up. this sucks



wait a second, aint that just a flashback?
Noouuu if she doesnt make it then fuck the author, I tought Gangryong liked her.


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2010)

That was a damn good chapter.


----------



## samnas (Feb 15, 2010)

God this chapter was kinda good, especially the talk between Gangy and Park was fun to read ...


----------



## Blade (Feb 15, 2010)

Gang is gonna bang her in the future


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

^

Sure he is.  

I personally think the "Strip!" page is more canon than the original.  FD is made of smex and fiyah


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Gang is gonna bang her in the future



bang who?

btw I tought that was a flashback or something.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 15, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> bang who?



Park Hyunmi :ho


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

when do the volume 10 raws come out?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Park Hyunmi :ho



huh? who is that?


----------



## samnas (Feb 15, 2010)

^ If you've read chapter 66, you will know ...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

hahaha sure he will.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2010)

well, It was a cool chapter,but I guessed Gangryong would bang Madoka


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 15, 2010)

Id bang park myself... that leather outfits ridiculous!


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

I honestly don't know why Guesong didn't hit that. So Vera has more hair, big deal.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> well, It was a cool chapter,but I guessed Gangryong would bang Madoka



Oh he will , eventually.

where are you people reading chappie 66?


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

You can download it from the Helzone forums/website.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 15, 2010)

if you don't want to download it you can read it online here : Now


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting chapter. It's rare for Gangryong to express an interest (of sorts) in anyone...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

Park sporting a Hopper-like scarf :33


----------



## Proxy (Feb 15, 2010)

Park =


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so why is everyone saying that Madoka dies?
Are you guys sure or thats just speculation?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good chapter. How come the chapters takes so long to be released? I see this manwha is not that popular.


----------



## hehey (Feb 15, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just speculation, Fire Dragon looks like he means business.,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2010)

I loved this chapter. Fire Dragon is so far ahead of the kids, and it shows. 

"Now, who should I block first?"


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 15, 2010)

Once Gang walks through that door it's over.

Delicious name. 

Gang is hitting that after he take care of business.


----------



## hehey (Feb 15, 2010)

For those wondering, Fire Dragon's art _IS NOT_ Jeeha's main art, he only learned it briefly to improve the traditional art he already had, similar to how Lightning Tiger learned Northern Broadstrike (but his original art is EOTL).

This is established here in chapter 36
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure

Hooray for foreshadowing!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 do you like to read spoilers ahead or no if so go back a few pages and there was spoiler pic posted.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently another chapter is out, but I'm too lazy to look it up on Helzone or whatever.  I want to see Jeeha in action, but I do so enjoy ennui.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 16, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Or X/1999
> 
> There's killing off characters for plot reasons, for the sake of the author wanting you to feel emotional, or to prove a point... and then there's this shit where the author just wants to mindfuck you because they can.
> 
> You might argue that the author wants to prove here how evil or powerful Vera is, but I'm not buying it. It would be different if she had a personality or something to help carry her, but she's really just an emotionless doll or puppet that's killing off characters that are actually interesting. If the author's intentions are just to piss off people, then he's doing very well for himself. Personally, when I read a manga/manhwa, I'm looking forward to enjoying the storyline even if the good guys aren't winning.



This This.

You know what, fck the author and Vera.
Killin interesting chars just because he wants to make eve, pffft there are many ways to achieve your intentions without actually killing chars.

For examplem if I would be force to take out madoka from the battlefield then I would just incapacitate her.
Srsl this manwha has just pissed me off and to think that I had just begun to read Veritas recently.

I would like to get the raw so I can procede to laugh of my arse.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds interesting enough. And the art is awesome!! I guess I should check it out


----------



## Harihara (Feb 16, 2010)

I miss X/1999 I wish they would've finished it...but yeah I agree with what was said


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanted ganryong to challenge fire director :3


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 16, 2010)

^ Theres a decent chance of that happening. It is Gang after all..and also Gang needs to bang Madoka and Park....at the same time!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait....Rud is dead??? fuck you no seriously fuck you


----------



## hehey (Feb 19, 2010)

Chapter 67 is out peoples!!!

the link


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2010)

nice, thanks

also


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## samnas (Feb 19, 2010)

This doesn't make sense, Madoka was barely able to stand and yet she pwnd FD ... Was she faking?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 19, 2010)

God, i wish that bitch Vera would die already.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, she was laying in wait~


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 20, 2010)

samnas said:


> This doesn't make sense, Madoka was barely able to stand and yet she pwnd FD ... Was she faking?



pwnd FD?  what do you mean?


----------



## Harihara (Feb 21, 2010)

oh Madoka your so cool


----------



## Brian (Feb 22, 2010)

Vera thinks she can take on Yuri? Talk about having your head in the clouds. I'm hoping Yuri actually wakes up someday. And I doubt Madoka will do much damage to Director Fire Dragon.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

FD is toying with them


----------



## Garfield (Feb 22, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> FD is toying with them


Madoka's in for a big beating.

Unless someone else joins the fray. You know someone like Gangryong who's been surreptitiously missing for a few chapters? 

I myself don't want him but want Honse to interfere and show some latent awesome stufs


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

i'll not tell any spoilers, but i'll assure you the fight is gonna be more interesting


----------



## samnas (Feb 22, 2010)

Gangy is about to fight, it would be funny if FD falls on top of him ...


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

samnas said:


> Gangy is about to fight, it would be funny if FD falls on top of him ...



it would be very funny


----------



## hehey (Mar 1, 2010)

Chapter 68 is out!!!  the link


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Mar 1, 2010)

Epic stuff  XD

 I'm glad it's getting close to the good part.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 1, 2010)

Just read Veritas 68 and... am I the only one really disappointed by how weak Hayato is? 

I expected him to be a lot stronger, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 1, 2010)

Intus Legere said:


> Just read Veritas 68 and... am I the only one really disappointed by how weak Hayato is?
> 
> I expected him to be a lot stronger, but maybe it's just me.



he is fighting with someone who used to spar with lightning tiger and was considered his close second by some. lightning tiger farts and beats 5 council members.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 1, 2010)

^

 It's true, but you'd think he'd be a little better by now, since FD ran away from him that one time. FD acted like he couldn't take on Vera + Hayato, but it looks a little overdramatized when you see him in action here. 

All in all, I'm still waiting on the real action to get here. I like seeing Jeeha speedblitz and take FD from behind though.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 1, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> he is fighting with someone who used to spar with lightning tiger and was considered his close second by some. lightning tiger farts and beats 5 council members.



While that is true, the problem is, in this very fight, all the other three are faring than Hayato. If it was only Rud, it would be no surprise, but Jeeha and Madoka as well... the only thing I can say is that I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

How is getting owned by one of the strongest people in the manga weak? Hayato theoretically has the potential for becoming of of the strongest with Northern Broad Strike but he is still learning

Not everyone can be a Vera


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Tomato Sauce said:


> Epic stuff  XD
> 
> I'm glad it's getting close to the good part.



the good part?... you wouldnt mean to THAT part would you?


if so:

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK VERA AND THE AUTHOR!


----------



## Mozu (Mar 2, 2010)

No, I think he means the part when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gang shows up and punches him in the stomach. Like a ballah~


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2010)

Mozu said:


> ^
> 
> It's true, but you'd think he'd be a little better by now, since FD ran away from him that one time. FD acted like he couldn't take on Vera + Hayato, but it looks a little overdramatized when you see him in action here.
> 
> All in all, I'm still waiting on the real action to get here. I like seeing Jeeha speedblitz and take FD from behind though.



Earth Beast was there as well. Even if FD could roflstomp both Earth Beast and Hayato, they'd easily provide the necessary distraction for Vera to cause some major damage


----------



## Mozu (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't consider Fake EB a factor... but admittedly that's only bc FD doesn't. 

But perhaps you're right. The risk of a distraction when fighting Vera is too much.


----------



## samnas (Mar 2, 2010)

Loved Madoka's  face ...

No one can face FD, definitely building up to something epic ...

Can't wait to see what that loli is capable of ...


----------



## rldragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Fire Dragon is one scary mo**********.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 2, 2010)

FD has risen to one of my fav characters now, hope he kills some council members (not hayato please )


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Mozu said:


> No, I think he means the part when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I ve got a question....

*Spoiler*: __ 



When is Gang going to:
Bang Makoto and the leather suit girl?
dont they both die at veras hands?
What amaizes me is that this author doesnt troll... is just that plain dumb.

at least kubo is funny.


----------



## Oxymoron (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A fighting manga where people die, shocker! Yes, its a little disappointing but not that any of the characters ever had any thought out character development, its just plain action, fantastic art and interesting character interaction.

Really its a simple manga with Ki blasts and some cool techniques, who cares if 3-4 people die, he can make a dozen more with same characterization but different powers.


----------



## martryn (Mar 2, 2010)

As long as Jeeha is still the fucking man.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I ve got a question....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, he'll never bang them unless he's a necrophiliac. 
Secondly, I agree with Oxymoron






Oxymoron said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, none of the characters are really developed I admit, especially Vera. The author holds back for the sake of fitting in fight scenes. Things would be going a lot slower if he had to focus on every character. Gang has the most development though, and he's the main character, so there's at least that. I would like to have seen more of Madoka and biker chick's backgrounds in action before he killed them off rather than just use them mostly for FS and fight scenes.

However, I'd take more FB of Guesong than development for either of them, I admit. He was the most interesting but alas...


----------



## rldragon (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, they are dead now. Nothing can match a butthurt FD except butthurt LT.


----------



## hehey (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok peoples, there are the spoilers for the end of part 1 (thats right, veritas is split into 2 parts... like Naruto). Courtesy of that Korean guy who posts on Helz0ne.

[sp]Vera had intended to kill Rud because she afraid Rud's power and potential, and the possibilty for he and his friends(Gang,Jeeha,Honse) would support FD.

She said to rud, "I'll revenge to reunion instead of you. So dont worry and just take suicide. If you die, I wont kill your friends, "
then Rud was suicided to defend his friends, then FD whispered to Gangryong 'If you want to get power for revenge, follow the force of LT' and ranaway with Yuri in coma.

Jeeha tried to rush to school and kill Vera but Gangryong deprived of Jeeha & honse's sense [i guess that means he kicked their asses of knocked them out] and asked to Sinra to take care them.

He chased FD and Heaven riches, and when they were in battle he took unseal Yuri.

Vera was staring the burning school alone.
Meanwhile, she noticed the approaching of strange force, the ki of LT, however it was Gangryong, he had absorbed almost of LT's force which sealing Yuri. 

so Vera asked to him do you know what did you do, then he answered.
"of course I know, Like you did, like Rud did, I adhere to nothing and just sough my veritas, You cant blame me for that Vera, isnt it?"

They smiled and prepare to attack each other, then Gangryong dashed to her. Heaven explosion and Lightening flash's head-on collision made a grand light pillar.

(scene change,) 

Yuri had fianlly awaked and looked down the morning city with an easy and composed attitude, then she took a bright smile to reader.

that's the end. (of part 1)[/sp].....yeah


----------



## Mozu (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cliche and predictable. I still can't see why Rud had to die, nobody wanted to join FD anyway. And Gang woke up Yuri just as expected. 

Her smiling 'brightly' at the readers... I wonder exactly if that's just an interpretation or if it's really supposed to be a nice smile. Anyways, I hope now that she's awake we'll see her face off against Vera and kill her. And _please_ no amnesia, god. 

Nice to hear we're getting a Part 2 and this isn't being rushed like was talked about.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why did Rud have to die, because Vera is a villain and he's a potential threat in a manhwa that is centred around violence. 

Eggs will be broken.


----------



## hehey (Mar 10, 2010)

[sp]Rud had to die cause Vera was scared of him, pure and simple[/sp]

anyway, chapter 69 is out

the link


----------



## Mozu (Mar 10, 2010)

Good chapter--the figures that represent Jeeha's technique are especially amazing. I've been waiting so long to see Gangryoung again  even if I did look at raws


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

so when does part 2 start
*Spoiler*: __ 



so yuri sister wakes up cause of gang and rud died. so did modoka died as well


----------



## Harihara (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well I guess the surprise twist of any of the others surviving thier wounds was burnt away along with thier bodies..in the school 

sigh Madoka and Rud I'll miss you in part 2


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Mar 11, 2010)

rldragon said:


> Well, they are dead now. Nothing can match a butthurt FD except butthurt LT.



Lol the most epic reasoning I've ever read 



Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed, many things in the end of part one make no sense. So what... Vera was afraid of Rud? Was he so stupid as to kill himself just because the main villain told him to do so? 

The author probably wanted someone from the good guys to die. (to balance the dead characters' count = most of Reunion's henchmen VS no one from the traditionalists (except Madoka who was vera's BFF)). 

Sadly, it doesn't appear to be a well developed concept. But I'm hoping that the chapter release will change my mind.


----------



## samnas (Mar 11, 2010)

Chapter 69 was quite boring, just standing around and planning and hell they even told what they are about to do ...

Gang did a good job, his face was awesome in that panel ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Harihara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



those two where the sauce and main girl of the story IMO....  honestly I dont know if I want to continue reading this.


The author had no fkin idea on how to do it, there where OTHER fkin ways of doing the balance. Make madoka and Rud cripple and unable to use its powers. So that later on when time calls for it, Rud could stand back on his feet again to fight vera.




I saw it once and I said it. And now Ill say it again.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Vera and the author


----------



## martryn (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep, Jeeha is awesome, just as expected.  Veritas keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 13, 2010)

i really like Gang here... going in w/ an epic entrance and not needing much explanation on what the hell's going on and basically just said...

*FUCK IT!!!....Just point and I'll PUNCH!!!* rrrraaahhh!!!


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope his punch delivers 
but fire dragon


----------



## Antifate (Mar 14, 2010)

Gangryong was scheduled to fight that Yunhwa girl right?

Talk about a terrible match-up.  I'd imagine, "HIS LIGHTNING IS GOING UP THE STRINGS!?!?"  *zzzaaaapppp*

I read the spoilers for part 1.   
*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's hope that with less characters, the author can focus on developing Yuri (and everyone else).  And I agree, no amnesia pl0x.


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 14, 2010)

Antifate said:


> Gangryong was scheduled to fight that Yunhwa girl right?
> 
> Talk about a terrible match-up.  I'd imagine, "HIS LIGHTNING IS GOING UP THE STRINGS!?!?"  *zzzaaaapppp*
> 
> ...



No, Gang was supposed to fight a bot, I believe. Yuhwa came to the arena because she realized that FD made biker chick fight a bot with guesong's abilities, thus she wanted to make sure biker chick didn't get her ass raped.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 14, 2010)

Gang wants his muthafuckin turn bitches.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 15, 2010)

Gang is one of the best main protagonists, thumbs up


----------



## Garfield (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, he's at least a bit better at being an idiot than some other idiot protagonists.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 15, 2010)

adee said:


> Well, he's at least a bit better at being an idiot than some other idiot protagonists.



the guy is maybe dork, but he is badass and cool


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 16, 2010)

He's like start of Bleach Ichigo


----------



## NarFan (Mar 16, 2010)

just finished this manga, not bad i like it


----------



## Blade (Mar 16, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> He's like start of Bleach Ichigo



badass indeed


----------



## Mozu (Mar 16, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> He's like start of Bleach Ichigo



Ah, the memories.  Good point.  Maybe if he was forced to fight with his hands the badassery would return...


----------



## TalikX (Mar 18, 2010)

Why are releases so slow now


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there an Anime for Veritas yet? I'm up to the Guesong/Madoka fight.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 19, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> *Is there an Anime for Veritas yet?* I'm up to the Guesong/Madoka fight.



Korean series are not turning into anime, it is very rare


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2010)

Pegasus Seiya said:


> Korean series are not turning into anime, it is very rare



How would I know that.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 20, 2010)

Pegasus Seiya said:


> Korean series are not turning into anime, it is very rare



Indeed. If anything i would want king of hell anime before this 

But not gonna happen. =\


----------



## martryn (Mar 20, 2010)

> How would I know that.


Perhaps by being a member of this forum for three and a half years and acquiring over 4,000 posts.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know much of korean manga and never read one but this one and I don't post here as I use to only sparingly


----------



## seaofjealousy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> I don't know much of korean manga and never read one but this one and I don't post here as I use to only sparingly



Should've done that by now, really.


I LOVE the end of volume 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's practically consistent with what we've gone by now, I wasn't expecting character developing or anything else, so I was happy to learn this was an light-hearted series for that, shit hits the fan? Characters smile to each other a little and then go back to kicking ass. So simple.


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

hey bitches, if your interested, heres the raw for chapter 80, the end of part 1. Wow, i just cant wait for this to get translated, and for part 2, plz i hope part 2 comes soon.

Obviously major spoiler alert for the end of part 1.

Chapter 27 scan


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shit really hit the fan


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shit really hit the fan



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol at Fire Dragon being chased by ninjas


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



its so sad to see Rud go 

but i still have Madang.


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoiler tag dude!!, seriously...


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

chapter 70 is out!!

the link


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm only on Chapter 66, but seeing that spoiler in your report, Gunner, makes me curious. *goes off to read the RAW for Chapter 80 because I can*


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 20, 2010)

hehey said:


> hey bitches, if your interested, heres the raw for chapter 80, the end of part 1. Wow, *i just cant wait for this to get translated*, and for part 2, plz i hope part 2 comes soon.
> 
> Obviously major spoiler alert for the end of part 1.
> 
> Shin Angyo Onshi



Well your going to have to because those fuckers (no offense) at helzone will probably drag this out for as long as they can, milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 20, 2010)

I read the first 6 pages of the RAW then realized a lot has happened from where I am now and stopped, but man. I can't wait. Maybe I'll just hurry up on reading the RAWs and stop being lazy.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 21, 2010)

they should make fire dragon look older
I keep thinking he's overpowered without factoring his age

one of the better chapters 
and madoka


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2010)

wtf

Some people here are crazy saying Gang was the only person other than Vera that could touch FD or Hayato is weak

Unless something major happens until the end of Part 1 where Gang faces FD himself then some people here are full of it


----------



## hehey (Mar 21, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Well your going to have to because those fuckers (no offense) at helzone will probably drag this out for as long as they can, milking it for all it's worth.


Dude, Helz0ne doesnt even have raws of chapter 71-79 (nobody does), we only got 80 because MIVELETS wanted us to see the end of part 1 so he scanned it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is fire dragon still alive at the end?


----------



## hehey (Mar 21, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is fire dragon still alive at the end?



*Spoiler*: __ 



its hard to tell, i think he is though.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 21, 2010)

lol ofcourse


----------



## Proxy (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vera was looking exceptionally good this chapter 

Last volume before part 2?


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gang.... Thats my dog right there. All i'mma say. So he woke Vera's sister huh.


----------



## Blade (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Final chapter rocks, can't wait to see the chaps that remain get scanned, Kang is da shit btw,especially in his final clash with Vera, it was so epic, i hope he will kick now Yuri's ass in part 2


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is that fire dragon at the end of the fighting,  pratically bleeding to death or is one of the guys that attacked him and fire dragon  is nowhere to be found???


----------



## Blade (Mar 21, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is that fire dragon at the end of the fighting,  pratically bleeding to death or is one of the guys that attacked him and fire dragon  is nowhere to be found???




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's FD, just a bit fucked up


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh okay,   he usually wears white but i guess that is an all blood covered suit.

on Rud,  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  seems it is official that he i s dead


----------



## martryn (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuck, pages 6-7 of chapter 80 fucking brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 21, 2010)

is there like a rough trans for vol 10?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuri 

The part where Gang gets out of the fire and Vera sees Lightning Tiger was awesome. What did Gang tell her? 

Poor Rud


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loving chapter 80 

Gang is a beast

FD is barely breathing.  

And Yuri.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuck, seems like it's gonna be a long wait for 10th volume. Damn.


----------



## kayanathera (Mar 21, 2010)

the guy who gave the order to attack FD had an ANBU mask(page 1)!WTF is going on? are narutoverse and veritas universe merging or something(btw I think yuri saved her precious man-toy's ass)
Gang going Yama-ji nuclear on Vera(nice panties) made this chapter the best one without an LT appearance


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 21, 2010)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



poor rud? he died like a emo bitch, and considering he is a bishie that was a well deserved death. lolz i called rud dieing several months ago maybe a year ago. how many power ups did gang get in order to fight with vera lolz...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

*cocks head*  Vera finally enjoys herself?  Grats.  Now get smashed in the face.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 21, 2010)

@Wuz


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rud isn't to blame for bad fucking logic. That's the writer's fault. So, yeah, poor Rud. Destroyed by his own creator for no good reason other than to piss off fans and give his friends a reason for revenge. 





*Spoiler*: _last chapter_ 





So much fucking better than I thought it would be, damn. I thought the author was taking things in the wrong direction, but I think he ended it on a pretty good note. 

Jeeha and Honse... god... you have to hate moments like that in manga/manwha but appreciate them at the same time. The reason for Rud's death was lame, but the aftermath is well done. 

And yeah, I get the feeling that FD might be dead. He wasn't looking at Yuri, which you think he would since she was just woken up. Instead his eyes are sort of looking in the distance or... lifeless. We really need a trans of what she's saying there 

Vera seeing Gang as LT--hell yes! And might I add that Gang brings out the best in her--her real evil bitch self, that she always keeps under that mask, is finally off and it is splendid. 

Yardplay guy (who's name I can't remember atm) holding Guesong's mask... I was holding it in until that page and the Yuri one following. Then the emotions just... damn.




Is there going to be a break from now (in Korea) until Part II?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2010)

I finally caved in and read chapter 80

Kinda relieved to be honest, now I can click on all the mutha fucking spoilers in this bitch without raging


*Spoiler*: __ 




Silly that Rud died, that mummy guy didn't get a chance to minfcuk Rud when he learns Anchillas art

At least now we have another form of DAT PANTY


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rough Translation of Chapter 80_ 



*Title Page 1* - The Veritas that never bloomed... and the Veritas newly born.
*Page 2* 
 (1) - Yes, Miss.  It is as you had predicted.
 (3) - Yes! / Catch the Fire Dragon!
 (4) - Shit!!
(7) - No... / This can't be happening! / Open your eyes, please! Rud!!
*Page 3* 
 (1) - Rud-!!
 (2) - If you need the strength to avenge him...
 (3) - Follow Lightning Tiger's ki.
*Page 4* 
 (3) - You really think you can escape in that state? / It's the end for you, Fire Dragon!
*Page 5* 
 (7) - Rud... Why? / Why did this happen?
 (8) - The Masks ignored us and left.
*Page 6-7* 
 (1) - Rud... paid the price... (could be "paid the price for us" if that makes more sense)
*Page 8* 
 (1 top) - Rud... with you dead... What of us? / What are we supposed to do!?
(2 mid) - I won't forgive this.
 (3 bott) - You'll see to it, Vera... I'll make you wish you'd never lived.
 (4) - Wherever you are, Whatever protection you think you might have, you'll never, ever escape the curse you just made for yourself! / You wait!  Even if I have to bring something that should never exist in this world, if it's the last thing I do I'll make you pay!
*Page 9* 
 (1) - I'll make everyone regret that you received the ability to open voids!! / You'd better know it was a mistake to leave us alive!!
 (2) - Let's go, Honse!  Vera's probably still in the school!!
 (3) - Just buy some time for me!
*Page 10-11* 
 (4) - Miss... / People will start storming in soon. / Everyone is waiting, so...
 (5) - I'm going to wait a little longer, so please, allow me to be alone.
 (6) - Yes, ma'am.
*Page 12* 
 (4) - Yes, Shinra.
 (6) - If the kids wake up, tell them I said sorry.
*Page 13* 
 (1) - And to Honse, that if I don't return within the day... / to give up on that method. / Yeah, he'll understand what it means.
 (3) - Anyhow, I leave the kids with you. / You will need them too, so take good care of them.
 (5) - I heard from Shinra you didn't have a cell phone... / I suppose you got one since then?
*Page 14* 
 (1) - It's Fire Dragon's (director's?). / He got chased all the way here so I went to help out and got/brought it.
 (2) - and by the way, I saw from a distance...
 (3) - it seemed he was having a hell of a struggle with your brutes.
 (4) - By now he's probably dead.
*Page 15* 
 (1) - I don't know what kind of deal you made with Rud... / but seeing how you didn't even think about me I suppose you didn't know I can break the prohibitions of my master/teacher?
 (2) - In any case, thanks to that I was barely able to receive the master/teacher's inheritance.
 (3) - Thanks~
 (4) - So the Tiger's power I feel emanating from you right now... / is the thing that has been immobilizing Yuri?
 (5) - What happened to Yuri?
*Page 16* 
 (1) - What would I know? / I've just done what I can do.
 (2) - Really quite pitiful.
 (3) - Do you even understand what you just did?
 (4) - Of course I know. / Just like you did it for your truth/purpose, as did Rud...
*Page 17* 
 (1) - I too, never renounce my truth, that is all. / You couldn't hold that much against me, could you, Vera?
*Page 18-19* 
 (1) - Hah...
 (2) - Well since now I even shattered my master's prohibition...
 (3) - I'm gonna have to win this fight no matter what!
 (7) - Block this if you can!
*Page 20-21* 
 (1) - (Some special ability)
*Page 22-23* 
*Page 24* 
 (3) - Ahh...
 (4) - It seems like I was asleep for just a moment, but...
 (5) - in that moment I was robbed of everything from my younger~
*Page 25* 
 (1) - But don't worry, Fire Dragon. / I don't raise my followers to be that weak. / There's definitely a few that are alive.
*Page 26-27* 
 (1 middle) - Just need to gather those children.
 (2 top) - With that bitter hatred toward Vera...
 (3 bottom) - Maybe not today, but in 10, no, even 5 years those kids' growth will be blinding.
 (4 top) - With those kids, restoring my place is just a matter of time.
 (5 midtop) - This time I won't be hasty.
 (6 bottom) - I'll let the time pass, and won't try to take everything for myself. / Yes, this time I'll try existing not just for myself but for at least those who follow me, too.
*Page 28-29* 
 (1) - Our dream... Our world...
 (2) - to fulfill our Veritas...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy crap, Gang absorbed all of LT's spirit in Yuri and got a massive power-up? It was bound to happen but.....ehhhhhh not sure if want


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



5 year time skip?


----------



## hehey (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



since she seems to know what happened at the school and the students being killed i guess that means Fire Dragon told her and that he is still alive in that last scene


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 21, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 5 year time skip?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I like that. Just cause It would be interesting to read about more grownups. Not just kids. Gang in co. would be 23. Makes for some interesting story-lines.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 21, 2010)

hehey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> since she seems to know what happened at the school and the students being killed i guess that means Fire Dragon told her and that he is still alive in that last scene




*Spoiler*: __ 



I get the notion from this line 

"But don't worry, Fire Dragon. / I don't raise my followers to be that weak. / There's definitely a few that are alive."

that she's alluding that he's dead. I could be wrong, of course, and I don't want him to be, but the 'still alive' thing gives me strong doubts.

Nice to see Yuri's intentions aren't seemingly so self-centered anymore... seemingly. Not sure how I feel about the time-skip, but we'll see. It just feels like anything could happen within a few minutes alone, let alone years.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2010)

Mozu said:


> @Wuz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I love how kids get trolled yet find a way to justify getting trolled. When the author calls you dumb please stop finding ways to say no he's not. I mean geez he kills 2/3rds of the cast for no reason. gives gang a random power up which destroys the premise of his character for 70+ chapters. Randomly gives revenge motive when there is ALREADY A REVENGE PLOT + MOTIVE ESTABLISHED IN THE MANGA (making ruds death more pointless)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah it doesnt make sense, but the panels looked nice and conveyed emotion well. Enjoy the manga for what it is imo.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Yeah it doesnt make sense, but the panels looked nice and conveyed emotion well. Enjoy the manga for what it is imo.



lets see. on the bright side this isn't on my refuse to read list like air gear. isn't as trolly as gantz. and was never great so it didn't pull an ippo on me. maybe bleach level of trolling without the soul society arc.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Once again I ask why his death doesn't make sense. If deaths didn't occur in this series people would cry about the characters being protected by the plot or some shit. 

In a manga where people fight near to the death, it's not shocking that a character would actually die


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



fire dragon is probably alive so the cliche stands. LT died off panel the fate of gang and vera is up in the air, IE probably alive. Rud committed SUICIDE which is the dumbest, most emotastic thing you can do considering the reason why he committed suicide was to create PLOT SHIELDS for his friends...The people killed by vera doesn't count. Vera is the villain and like in any shounen villains kill fodder and subordinates all the time. This is even sadder (meaning the cliche is even more generic) in vera case because she literally points and clicks people to death. Points and clicks.... that's not even close to a "fight" to begin with. The sadder part was the only people capable of fighting Vera are FD and Gang simply because their power levels are over 9000.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2010)

One manga has only up to chapter 69 when does a new chapter come out


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder how long b4 we get 71... Do they have the raw?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The stupid thing is that so many sub-plots and potential future stories were killed with this clearly rushed ending. Now that I've had time to think about it, Gang already reaching Vera's level? That's stupid and a kick in the face to what he has been doing for the rest of the series. What was the purpose of that guy learning Anchillas art to torment Rud if Rud ain't alive? Also where's Guhoo? Did he get killed in the chapters leading up to this?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2010)

So how many chapters this manga is intended to have?


----------



## hehey (Apr 8, 2010)

chapter 71 is out!! (helz0ne is working from Magazine scans).
here


----------



## samnas (Apr 8, 2010)

I would've preferred if they waited a little longer for volume 10 ...


Anyways, the start of the chapter seemed like i missed some chapters in between ... But then later i realized it was Paul's flashback ...

Good to see Gangy owning 8 lvl's with ease ...


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2010)

It was about time to read again Veritas


----------



## hehey (Apr 8, 2010)

Gangryong is officially one of the toughest guys in school now, v8's are nothing to him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 8, 2010)

Well unlike...the entirety of the student council, he actually landed a hit on fire dragon...that hurt.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

why have the veritas chapters taken long they seemed to have come out weekly before the last couple


----------



## hehey (Apr 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> why have the veritas chapters taken long they seemed to have come out weekly before the last couple


well, there are 9n chapters until part 1 is over, and nobody knows when part 2 will start (could be a long time), so they are taking their sweat time with them last 9 chaps. The quicker they come out the longer the wait for part 2 is.


----------



## NarutardKK (Apr 8, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well unlike...the entirety of the student council, he actually landed a hit on fire dragon...that hurt.



Did you actually read the fight or just look at the pictures?


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2010)

About time we saw more of Paul. Dunno what the eyepatch is for, but it seems like Muyong seriously fucked him up. I hope he didn't take his eye. 

But that was a good quality scan for a Magazine RAW. Hopefully, they don't take so long in scantalating the next chapter.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 9, 2010)

Paul seems pretty... spineless.  He said he was going to beat up Gang but then he saw all the bodies and changed his tune  His new hair looks awful compared to before, too. I don't remember any mention about him in the spoilers... but correct me if I'm wrong. 

FD's  face was pretty good. lol


----------



## samnas (Apr 9, 2010)

hehey said:


> That scene was a flashback to back when Paul and Madoka were searching for LT and heavens riches guys together on behalf of Vera, from before Madoka returned from school.


So they were also searching for LT?

Then when Paul says, he has a good sense of smell and we saw FD getting all heated up on this and asks Paul not to tell Vera ...

What is that FD wants to hide from Vera?


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

samnas said:


> So they were also searching for LT?
> 
> Then when Paul says, he has a good sense of smell and we saw FD getting all heated up on this and asks Paul not to tell Vera ...
> 
> *What is that FD wants to hide from Vera?*


I'm wondering this as well. I forgot a lot about Vera and Fire Dragon and their goals. . .or what we know of them. (I stopped reading the manga at one point because I was busy and recently picked up where I left off again. . . meaning I forgot a few things. ;_; ) Does anyone mind giving me a recap?


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Paul seems pretty... spineless.  He said he was going to beat up Gang but then he saw all the bodies and changed his tune  His new hair looks awful compared to before, too. I don't remember any mention about him in the spoilers... but correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> FD's  face was pretty good. lol



I don't recall Paul saying that he wanted to beat up Gangryong. I think he just wanted to mess with him like Honse does all the time. I like his new hair though. 



Hiroshi said:


> I'm wondering this as well. I forgot a lot about Vera and Fire Dragon and their goals. . .or what we know of them. (I stopped reading the manga at one point because I was busy and recently picked up where I left off again. . . meaning I forgot a few things. ;_; ) Does anyone mind giving me a recap?



Where did you stop? 

Lets see, Vera's goal is to take over Reunion and become the undisputed master of Heaven's Riches. At the moment she's trying to find the elders and either take them out or recruit them as allies. At the same time, she's trying to make sure that her sister Yuri doesn't wake up. And if she does, she's planning to defeat her so that Heaven's Riches recognizes Vera as the official successor. 

Fire Dragon is simply trying to thwart Vera by either killing her, or taking out her supporters. Bottom line, he's opposed to Vera and he's on Yuri's side. He's trying to get Yuri to wake up.

Honse and Rud have formed a group (9 Dragons) with the sole purpose of removing Vera from the position of student council president. the last few chapters were pretty much about Gangryong trying to secure a place in the student council. (Which he did not get the chance to do) 

In regards to the latest chapter,

err.. The pages with Paul and Madoka were a flashback for Paul. It looks like Fire Dragon and Vera are still looking for the elders. Fire Dragon's doing it because he wants help taking out Vera. And Vera's doing it because she wants to either gain allies or eliminate potential enemies. 

It seems that the place Madoka and Paul visited holds a secret regarding either the elders or Lightning Tiger. And Fire Dragon hired Paul to make sure Madoka didn't find it out while he cleared out the place.

My guess is that Lightning Tiger is still alive and that Fire Dragon faked the dental records and the skull so that Vera wouldn't find him. And that the place Madoka and Paul visited may have had records of the forgery or the Elders. Although I can't guess the motive behind FD's actions.

And Gangryong got hella strong in these 4 months. Taking out 2 Level 8's and a few other guys all at the same time? Nice.


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

Gang was already strong, when he was actually the 1st one to make FD bleed, now he is much stronger


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I don't remember any mention about him in the spoilers... but correct me if I'm wrong.


Weve only really gotten spoilers for chapters 76 and up if i remember right.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

And where would these spoilers be? Sorry I'm out of the loop. xD



Darth said:


> Where did you stop?
> 
> Lets see, Vera's goal is to take over Reunion and become the undisputed master of Heaven's Riches. At the moment she's trying to find the elders and either take them out or recruit them as allies. At the same time, she's trying to make sure that her sister Yuri doesn't wake up. And if she does, she's planning to defeat her so that Heaven's Riches recognizes Vera as the official successor.
> 
> Fire Dragon is simply trying to thwart Vera by either killing her, or taking out her supporters. Bottom line, he's opposed to Vera and he's on Yuri's side. He's trying to get Yuri to wake up.


Right right. Thanks Darth!


----------



## Mozu (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm just talking about whether he lives or dies, I can't remember. XD


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

NarutardKK said:


> Did you actually read the fight or just look at the pictures?



You must be new here.

Jeehe landed one ki blast that did nothing.
Madoka tossed him through glass and that ruffled his cloths.
Puppet girl stuns him and which drains his stamina, but still none of the present fighters could take advantage.
Gang pops in connects with a *telegraphed punch* and makes him bleed.
Jeehe pops in a kick which is barely noticed by FD.

Your 10 years to early to be thinking I'd comment on a manga i don't read.

Vera goal is not to take over reunion, it is to destroy reunion and become god.


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> And where would these spoilers be? Sorry I'm out of the loop. xD


http://forum.onemanga.com/showthread.php?t=53313

there ya go.


----------



## NarutardKK (Apr 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> You must be new here.
> 
> Jeehe landed one ki blast that did nothing.
> Madoka tossed him through glass and that ruffled his cloths.
> ...



So did you completely miss the part where Hayato says that the only reason Gang's hit hurt was because his force rewind affected him?

Reread the last chapter of the fight again please


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

NarutardKK said:


> So did you completely miss the part where Hayato says that the only reason Gang's hit hurt was because his force rewind affected him?
> 
> Reread the last chapter of the fight again please



lolz, hayato thinks that his force rewind did something. And lets consider that by the time gang shows up FD is close to exhausted anyway, so hayato taking the credit for FD being too lazy to side step a telegraphed punch is pretty stupid considering that poppet chick did far more and madako at least did something that looked like it should hurt.


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2010)

about chap 71 having so few pages, well, Helz0ne says that the next chap, chapter 72, has 40+ pages, so i guess that makes up for it.... (chap 74 also allegedly has 40+ pages).


----------



## NarutardKK (Apr 10, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> lolz, hayato thinks that his force rewind did something. And lets consider that by the time gang shows up FD is close to exhausted anyway, so hayato taking the credit for FD being too lazy to side step a telegraphed punch is pretty stupid considering that poppet chick did far more and madako at least did something that looked like it should hurt.



Ok so you're saying the manwha is wrong and you're right.

Sure


----------



## NarutardKK (Apr 10, 2010)

I get it, so what you say is right and what is stated in the manwha is wrong.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 10, 2010)

So it took that long for 13 pages


----------



## Laxus (Apr 10, 2010)

The look Fire Dragon had on his face when Paul called was hilarious.
GET 
It's like he was calling one of those phone sex lines and got _really_ into it.


----------



## XxSeraphimxX (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay I kept wanting to get into Veritas because the art is sooo awesome... but I was always told that all the female characters are jackasses. I can't get into something with all characters of 1 gender being assholes. Is it still like that?

I guess I just want to read something where the girls are strong, but have some moral backbone at least. I remember the character Madoka showed some promise...

Will check later to see what you ppl say.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 10, 2010)

^ Try Claymore.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2010)

Liquid Shark is probably this chick
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 10, 2010)

hehey said:


> Liquid Shark is probably this chick
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



is the full raw for that chapter out ???


*Spoiler*: __ 



And lol if it is she used to good 






XxSeraphimxX said:


> Okay I kept wanting to get into Veritas because the art is sooo awesome... but I was always told that all the female characters are jackasses. I can't get into something with all characters of 1 gender being assholes. Is it still like that?
> 
> I guess I just want to read something where the girls are strong, but have some moral backbone at least. I remember the character Madoka showed some promise...
> 
> Will check later to see what you ppl say.


 Lol Madoka


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> is the full raw for that chapter out ???
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


nope, just found those pics flying around the net.


----------



## XxSeraphimxX (Apr 10, 2010)

@ Laxus

I couldn't get into claymore since it had the opposite problem of not having enough strong male characters (unless some were introduced and I didn't know about it). I guess I like series with a good balance of male/female characters. I do read all the popular crap, but I was looking for other series to start on. Veritas I've always kinda skimmed occasionally because of the pretty art. I've just been waiting to see if there's a character in it I could really identify with.



Reincarnation said:


> Lol Madoka



HAHA.... so I gather what my friends say is true? All the girls are evil in this manhwa? *sigh* It looked so promising too. T_T All I know from the chapters I skimmed is that Vera is one cold-hearted beotch. Normally, that wouldn't put me off, but she also seems to have no real redeeming qualities about her. So I can't really identify with her at all which is why I can't get into this series.  And she seems to be the main female presence.

I guess I'll wait a year and then come back here to ask the question again LOL.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2010)

XxSeraphimxX said:


> I've just been waiting to see if there's a character in it I could really identify with.


Lol, even if you were a male there would still be nobody you could identify with in this manga, the characters are mostly too cool and most of them have arrogance levels of over 9000 (or at least come off like they do).


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 10, 2010)

hehey said:


> nope, just found those pics flying around the net.


 Damn thanks though 



XxSeraphimxX said:


> @ Laxus
> 
> I couldn't get into claymore since it had the opposite problem of not having enough strong male characters (unless some were introduced and I didn't know about it). I guess I like series with a good balance of male/female characters. I do read all the popular crap, but I was looking for other series to start on. Veritas I've always kinda skimmed occasionally because of the pretty art. I've just been waiting to see if there's a character in it I could really identify with.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah Madoka is actually like the second worse female character in the story. But don't wait to read it I'm sure you'll like especially if your a weekly naruto or bleach reader 


this will be very very refreshingh for you i promise.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 10, 2010)

Did anyone else like the cover for this chapter? DAT MADOKA


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 10, 2010)

does anybody know if any new raw spoilers came out?


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2010)

damn loved the new chapter.  Paul looks like an awesome character as well.


----------



## martryn (Apr 11, 2010)

Not enough Jeeha in this chapter.


----------



## XxSeraphimxX (Apr 11, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> Lol yeah Madoka is actually like the second worse female character in the story. But don't wait to read it I'm sure you'll like especially if your a weekly naruto or bleach reader
> this will be very very refreshingh for you i promise.



Well after seeing good reviews, I read the series starting from chapters 40 onwards. I have the habit of starting halfway and then reading the beginning afterwards so that I know where the series is going. I actually like it even though the girls are all evil and the guys are actually not much better 

But then I accidentally stumbled on spoilers of vol. 10 and I admit the developments kinda crushed me a little lol. Mostly because:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rud and madoka died. I liked rud alot  And before, I thought Vera had SOME redeeming qualities about her from her childhood flashbacks but nope... she's like one of evilest b*tches ever! 






hehey said:


> Lol, even if you were a male there would still be nobody you could identify with in this manga, the characters are mostly too cool and most of them have arrogance levels of over 9000 (or at least come off like they do).



Yeah I guess you're right. I think that's also why I didn't enthusiastically like any of the guys either. But at least it seems like not all the guys in this series are selfish psychos like Vera. I really did want to like Vera cuz I'm all about "yay girl in leadership position!" But she's just an ass.

I do find this series refreshing though. Characters actually die, no one is truly good or evil.... everyone is like shades of gray, and of course the droolworthy art is amazing. I'm going to read the first 40 chaps later this week


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 11, 2010)

omg madoka getting petrol


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 11, 2010)

So how far behind are we with the scanalations?


----------



## hehey (Apr 11, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So how far behind are we with the scanalations?


9 chapters, then the wait for part 2 begins.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> 9 chapters, then the wait for part 2 begins.



Perfect time for me to catch up then.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Bubi said:


> omg madoka getting petrol



petrol? wtf is that?


*Spoiler*: __ 




didnt she got killed by vera the bitch?




also in mangwa you hardly get to identify with a character. They extremely arrogant.

I liked ruth tought, he seemed like a nice guy that didnt liked to be fed with the crap of the arrogant asses.


----------



## Zhyo (Apr 26, 2010)

So, Veritas is one of the most awesome mangas that i read. Beautiful moviment perceptions and designs, the characters are amusing and the plot is somehow consistent.
I've been liking the last chapters, but i'm starting to feel a bit confused about how the things are turning.


----------



## KuKu (Apr 28, 2010)

No chapter till this weekend, hellz0ne are sure lazy...


----------



## hehey (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah, i get that the chapter is 43 pages long, but its been weeks, come on.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Apr 29, 2010)

it's time to read a new chapter, we wait for weeks now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2010)

i hope gangryong gets his ass raped in a fight again,i so enjoy it


----------



## Sαge (Apr 30, 2010)

Ha, funny you should say that.


*Spoiler*: __ 




'Cause rumor has it that Gangryong fucks up Shinra and Guhoo at the same time


----------



## kchi55 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sαge said:


> Ha, funny you should say that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where are these said rumors?


----------



## Sαge (Apr 30, 2010)

Helz0ne
It was also probably wrong of me to call them rumors, seeing as how it's pretty much confirmed.


----------



## hehey (Apr 30, 2010)

holy shit, Gangryong is at that level already?


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 30, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i hope gangryong gets his ass raped in a fight again,i so enjoy it



I don't care who he woops as long as Rud rapes Vera's ass.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 30, 2010)

Jinibea, I suggest you go back a few pages and click some spoiler tags.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 30, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Jinibea, I suggest you go back a few pages and click some spoiler tags.



Do I really want to......


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 30, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Do I really want to......



Rud fan eh?


In your case, probably not.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 1, 2010)

can some tell me


*Spoiler*: __ 



  what happen after Vera and Gang fought in the last raw?  also,  of Gang punching Shinra like that, what chapter is that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> can some tell me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The  reason of why i WILL NEVER EVER CLICK SPOILER tags again


----------



## Blade (May 2, 2010)

^watch the fuckin spoilers, they can ruin your curiosity easily


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2010)

SO when will be out the ch 72 ?


----------



## hehey (May 2, 2010)

ask helz0ne, their taking their sweet time cleaning dem 43 pages


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The  reason of why i WILL NEVER EVER CLICK SPOILER tags again



You've succumb to the same pain as me! This whole freaking thread is nothing but spoiler tags because every douche here ONLY talks about what happens in the raws

I eventually clicked one too many and....it ruined Veritas for me (not that it wasn't already going down the crapper)


----------



## Jinibea (May 2, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Rud fan eh?
> 
> 
> In your case, probably not.



Thank you for your honesty


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2010)

Harihara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




those two should had survived, at least in comma or incapacitated.




chapie 72 is not out yet? Dayium why do they do this?


----------



## Zhyo (May 3, 2010)

Has the second part already started?


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2010)

Posted by Gradonil Ral on helz0ne forums. 



			
				Gradonil Ral said:
			
		

> Which is exactly "not before friday" ;]
> *I'll try to release it tomorrow*.



Expect the chapter either today or tomorrow.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You've succumb to the same pain as me! This whole freaking thread is nothing but spoiler tags because every douche here ONLY talks about what happens in the raws
> 
> I eventually clicked one too many and....it ruined Veritas for me (not that it wasn't already going down the crapper)


True, the raw discussion should be avoided as Naruto and Bleach in Libraries.


----------



## Garfield (May 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why's Shinra fighting Gang!! Damn curious



Can't wait till tomorrow till hopefully helz0ne will have released


----------



## Blade (May 4, 2010)

hope the chap will be released soon


----------



## mythfate (May 6, 2010)

Helz0ne has released CH 72. 

Helz0ne


----------



## hehey (May 6, 2010)

Guhoo needs to get a god dam haircut, his hair in page 5 is an outrage!!!


----------



## cha-uzu (May 6, 2010)

Gangs back!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2010)

hell yeah!! the new ch is out!!


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2010)

Ah, I had forgotten how everyone in this manhwa wears their clothes two sizes too small.  

Paul is such a bastard--all for money? Really? Shallow character is an eyesore. Looks like someone that walked into Hot Topic drunk and spent all their money--hey, maybe that's it. And Orochi-clone is finally out. Yeah yeah Vera, your aiming for a higher goal, we know, shut up. 

High hopes there Shinra? 

In short, needs more Honse and Hyunmi.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2010)

FUCK YES, A 45 page chapter?

EPIC WIN.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

guhoo is soo gonna get raped b gang... i can smell it from 128123812381238123 miles away


----------



## Nightwish (May 7, 2010)

lol, Hyumni has Gang on lock down, he didn't know what to say. 



Shinra, that silly ho.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

SHinra being a traitor was seen ages ago... i like how the underestimate gang


----------



## Mozu (May 7, 2010)

Hmm. Maybe I'm underestimating Paul. Maybe his money-grubbing schemes are all just a ruse to fool FD and his ilk while he's actually trustworthy like Honse said... Hmmm...


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 8, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> lol, Hyumni has Gang on lock down, he didn't know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Shinra, that silly ho.



Dat ho. 

Needs more Honse, but the chapter was long though.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 8, 2010)

Guhoo is going to rape gangryong with his brofists


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

Guhoo is going to get his ass kicked by Gangryong like a boss.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 8, 2010)

So Gang will soon fight 2 people at the same time, i guess


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

Goodfellow said:


> Guhoo is going to rape gangryong with his brofists


4 eotls > guhoo any times


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So Gang will soon fight 2 people at the same time, i guess



Dog fight!!!


----------



## cha-uzu (May 8, 2010)

Gangs the best now... One of my favorite main characters. I wonder is there ahem sumthin between gang and hynumi....


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 9, 2010)

Dat Shinra


----------



## Zissou (May 9, 2010)

Just started reading and Guesong's passing is just too tragic. All he ever wanted was to put a smile on that face...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 9, 2010)

Shinra bitch 
im in love for Hyunmi :33


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2010)

Fuck yeah, 45 page chapter! Everyone coming out of isolation training is nice. I missed Guhoo and Shinra.

Sooooo Shinra's a traitor huh? The crux of the matter is Paul...I can see his choice on who to support deciding the election. So is he just in it for the money, or is he trustworthy like Honse said?

And Gang can perform 2 Chidoris 4 lightning strikes per day eh? Should be more than enough


----------



## kayanathera (May 9, 2010)

So if absorbing only that little allows Gang 4 strikes imagine after he awakes Yuri he will start farting EOTL.I hope Hyunmi survives


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 9, 2010)

Lightning Flash is the pinnacle of close-quarters combat techniques in EOTL, right? So i guess Gang will move on to ranged techniques soon.

Then again, i doubt it, it doesn't seem like his style.


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 9, 2010)

Well he was interested in Range techniques when Lightning Tiger was training him, though LT told him to focus on close-range since it was his style.


----------



## Fenix (May 12, 2010)

Finally Shinra is back

I waited so long...and Guhoo's new hair doesn't suit him


----------



## seaofjealousy (May 13, 2010)

Zissou said:


> Just started reading and Guesong's passing is just too tragic. All he ever wanted was to put a smile on that face...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Funny thing that Gang was the one who managed to make Vera smile


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2010)

So the scans in Korea are almost done with Volume 10. 

And helz0ne expects it within 2-3 weeks. 

As for 73, I was told to wait until after the weekend. Apparently there's new color pages.


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2010)

Guhoo was so lucky, if they fight Gang will beat the shit of him


----------



## Harihara (May 15, 2010)

oh Shinra you stupid girl


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

seaofjealousy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing that Gang was the one who managed to make Vera smile


Please remind me when this happen


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Please remind me when this happen




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's talking about chapter 80


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I think he's talking about chapter 80


Let me guess , i clicked another raw spoilers??? REALLY?


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Let me guess , i clicked another raw spoilers??? REALLY?



YES! you can't avoid them in this thread.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> YES! you can't avoid them in this thread.


How about reporting every single shit that contains the raws.... people should avoid discussing it on here.


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How about reporting every single shit that contains the raws.... people should avoid discussing it on here.



Tell that to them.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2010)

Can we just make a new thread for the RAW scans? It would make everything so much easier.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 15, 2010)

yo!  since we are on the subject,  someone tell me if there have been any more raw updates??


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2010)

Just mark your spoiler tags with RAW spoilers prease. I want my scans so we can hurry up and get to Chapter 80.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Just mark your spoiler tags with RAW spoilers prease. I want my scans so we can hurry up and get to Chapter 80.


Something good happens in chapter 80 it seems


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

If you provide me the raws then I can traduce them for you. Got a classmate from Korea atm which agreed on translating xP.


----------



## hehey (May 25, 2010)

chapter 73 is out mooks!!!
Helz0ne


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

About fuckin time.


----------



## mythfate (May 25, 2010)

Argh that shower picture of Vera...


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2010)

Excellent chapter.  Vera is naked, we get some LT, and Gang is about to kick ass.  What more could anyone want?


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

Vera omg, never seen this side of her. 

LT ain't no fucking p*d*p****. 



Gang bout kick some ass.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Gang will pwn the bitches.

that's the way it must be.


----------



## Sαge (May 25, 2010)

Well everyone always suspected there was some form of intimacy between Vera and LT, I guess that confirms it. It also seems as if Yuri made a move on him too. And Gangryoung... He manages to outdo himself every time. 

Next chapter should be epic.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Lol Guhoo btw.


----------



## hehey (May 25, 2010)

Paul and Shinra were planning to jump Gangryong 3 on 1 based on Shinra's comment about Gang knowing so fast, guess you cant trust Paul as far as you can throw him.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Paul is so useless really, not even a god damn trap he can't set up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _latest chapter spoiler_ 




LT was Vera's first kiss? A surprise that took the grand total of no-one off guard


----------



## hehey (May 25, 2010)

LT made Vera's panties wet, we all knew already, now its official.


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

hehey said:


> LT made Vera's panties wet, we all knew already, now its official.



Guess her getting turn down really messed her up. 

Needed some sex to loosen her up, didn't get it, now she's grumpy all the time.

Looks like a job for Gang to handle now.


----------



## hehey (May 25, 2010)

i dont see how the move Gang used on paul was any different from Magnetic force of lightning space.


----------



## acritarch (May 25, 2010)

hehey said:


> i dont see how the move Gang used on paul was any different from Magnetic force of lightning space.



It was...

Anyway, good chapt even though nothing really happened.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 25, 2010)

At first this manhwa had great art and was actually really interesting with some old school shounen feeling and therefore being very entertaining.

Time goes by and the art starts improving even more making it one of the best drawn manga currently but really the characters are starting to get duller and duller...

I mean why did Paul, a guy who was hyped up in early chapters being Fire Dragon's main agent, turned out to be totally useless? Guhoo could as well be silent all the time, only thing he is spouting are some trash insults and taunts, and Vera of course as a main villain had zero character development.

I understand authors main asset is phenomenal art and cool battles but really, characters need to be fleshed out at least a little bit...


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2010)

What happened to Paul wasn't exactly his fault, he didn't expect Gang to cheap shot him. It's ironic that Gang's quest for a handicap match saved his ass. If he knew that's what they were cooking he would have probably fought them all.


----------



## martryn (May 26, 2010)

Fought them all and won.  The only person who can match Gang now is Jeeha, obviously.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 26, 2010)

The next chapter needs to come out fast


----------



## kayanathera (May 26, 2010)

If they bring back LT Im willing to swallow any stupid explanation on how the hell he is still alive.Gang is still a toddler compared to the MASTER!pek


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2010)

martryn said:


> Excellent chapter.  Vera is naked, we get some LT, and Gang is about to kick ass.  What more could anyone want?


Lack of Honse bothered me.

It was still an epic chapter though. 



hehey said:


> Paul and Shinra were planning to jump Gangryong 3 on 1 based on Shinra's comment about Gang knowing so fast, guess you cant trust Paul as far as you can throw him.



I know right?  

I love this main character. 



Gunners said:


> What happened to Paul wasn't exactly his fault, he didn't expect Gang to cheap shot him. It's ironic that Gang's quest for a handicap match saved his ass. If he knew that's what they were cooking he would have probably fought them all.


I expected more from Paul really. But still, Shinra and Guhoo vs. Gangryong sounds horribly unfair. We don't know Gang's exact power level yet, but it can't be high enough to take on two level 10's at the same time. Especially those two who seem to have a remarkably high synergy. 

I'm expecting an intrusion to this fight. 



martryn said:


> Fought them all and won. The only person who can match Gang now is Jeeha, obviously.



Or Rud. Or Honse. Or Vera. 

Lets be realistic here.


----------



## Majeh (May 27, 2010)

Darth said:


> Lack of Honse bothered me.
> 
> It was still an epic chapter though.
> 
> ...



Rud, Doubt.
Honse has no ki
Vera is the only 1 now. 

Gang isnt anywhere near his masters level but is still able to handle any1 in the school besides vera. as far as students go anyways.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Rud, Doubt.
> Honse has no ki
> Vera is the only 1 now.
> 
> Gang isnt anywhere near his masters level but is still able to handle any1 in the school besides vera. as far as students go anyways.



Rud is debatable, but the hype is going for him at the moment, and if he intends to take on Vera, he better be able to tassle with Gang. 

At the very least, he should be able to match him.

As for Honse, we don't exactly know if he really sealed his Ki or not. We'll see soon enough I suppose, but Honse with ki should be able to take on Gang seeing as he knows practically everything Gang knows about EoTL. 

If Jeeha is above Rud's level, then I reckon that he should be able to take Gangryong as well. Gang's not that far up yet. Unless he manages to take on Guhoo and Shinra by himself. Then I'd reconsider that statement.

At the moment though, I don't think he can.


----------



## Majeh (May 27, 2010)

Well i hope he destroys them both in a fashion that he makes them look like play things. Such badassery would befit him. =)


----------



## HInch (May 27, 2010)

It's only fair to the fans if Shinra takes a beating of such epic proportions that she literally flies off the paper from the force of the punches landing on her.

Guhoo I kind of like, but he has to take a loss for the good of the world.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 27, 2010)

Gang is my favorite main character now. Sorry. I can't wait to she him stuff his fist in Guhoo's eye. LOL Specially after Guhoo pwned him when he first arrived... Same with Shinra, although I like her. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But seeing as tho both Shinra and Gang looked pretty cleaned up in chapter 80, i wonder what this fight will consist of.


----------



## Raviene (May 27, 2010)

how could anyone not like Gang ..dudes one crazy sumbitch


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

Gang is the korean Yusuke Urameshi



only a bit more crazy for fighting imo.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2010)

gang is an awesome character. hope he kicks Shina ass bad


----------



## Vertigo5 (May 28, 2010)

Can somebody point me out to raws 74-What ever the latest chapter is?

It would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## hehey (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapter 74 is out!!!
Helz0ne


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2010)

hehey said:


> Chapter 74 is out!!!
> Helz0ne




*Spoiler*: __ 



 IDC if there was that distraction or provaction, Gang still 1 hit KO'd both of them and made them look stupid. Gang is definitely the most badass main there is. idk many other mains out there who just fight to fight without having something to protect. Def Badass.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

Gangryong isssssssssss the man


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2010)

Gang is fucking boss.

Rud's back, Hiroshi faints.

Jeeha's back, martryn faints.


----------



## samnas (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, so Gang didn't win straight 2 vs 1 ...

But he did beat them ... Not bad ...


----------



## hehey (Jun 4, 2010)

Gangryong doesn't give a shit about his sister, no surprise, though i have honestly never seen that in a good guy or a main character, he really is an asshole.

Guhoo has a sob story about 7 siblings to take care of... kind of surprised.


----------



## Farih (Jun 4, 2010)

HInch said:


> It's only fair to the fans if Shinra takes a beating of such epic proportions that she literally flies off the paper from the force of the punches landing on her.



Yes, _please_.  She is possibly my least favorite female I've ever seen in manga/manhwa ever.


----------



## hehey (Jun 4, 2010)

...also, what the hell is that old guy scared of, is Hayato in some kind of danger?


----------



## hehey (Jun 4, 2010)

.....  helz0ne missed a page



It looks like gang is saying some deep shit.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

how the fuck u miss a page.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2010)

hehey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail on their part.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 4, 2010)

Ummm so was Guhoo trying to punch Gang or tackle him ????

either way Guhoo gets what he deserves...again LMAO



hehey said:


> .....  helz0ne missed a page
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like gang is saying some deep shit.


 notice how they didn't put the double spread together either


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the small verbal and physical beatdown Gang gave to Shinra 
They posted page 35 there.


hehey said:


> Gangryong doesn't give a shit about his sister, no surprise, though i have honestly never seen that in a good guy or a main character, he really is an asshole.
> 
> Guhoo has a sob story about 7 siblings to take care of... kind of surprised.



AIKI's main character is like that aswell. Except he's a much, much bigger asshole


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 5, 2010)

Shinra looks even hotter when she's in pain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2010)

That chapter was awesome. Gang is without a doubt my favorite Main Character ever. Only bitches need reasons to get stronger, Gang does it for the lulz


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2010)

Gang saying ''I guess you read too many stereotypical manga'' was on par with the above.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I remember some haters comparing Gang with Ichigo xD.

and the page missed..seriously that was fail , it was a very awesome moment.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 5, 2010)

Thats the reason I enjoy reading Veritas, there is no sentimental shit going on. Although recently fights are lacking something awesome like we saw in Rud vs Guhoo, Madoka vs Guesong and Madang vs Gang.

He needs to stop this 40+ pages long chapters where nothing much happens and just focus on what he does best: Fantastic fights.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2010)

Gang smashed as it was expected Guhoo and his bitch like bugs
hahaha Gang is da mothafuckin shit


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 5, 2010)

hehey said:


> .....  helz0ne missed a page
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like gang is saying some deep shit.



So what is Gang saying?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2010)

The more I read vertias the more it reminds of a shitty mmo.
Shinra: Dammnit leroy stick to the plan!
Guhoo: Well at least I have iron spirrrrrrrrrrrr---------aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuukc!
Shinra: Stick and move!!!
Gang: Noob you can't beat me with no tank.
Shinra: wtf the forums never told me he has +10 evasion plus +30 damage.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2010)

Vino said:


> So what is Gang saying?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah Gang is talking like LT now! LOL EPIC


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 5, 2010)

dat eyebrow


----------



## Mozu (Jun 5, 2010)

Shinra is so annoying. She does all that and then she can't back it up, not to mention she forgot that there were cameras that could record this shit?  

Guhoo's personality is now shambles due to shounen logic. Poor guy. This MC fights for no one but himself.  Glad to hear it. 

Rud! lol so bishi~ Jeeha! Yuhwa! Hayato!  I take it you can dress really trendy upon entering Isolation Chamber.  

The expressions were really well drawn this chapter. Lots of range, especially when Guhoo got his face smashed, very nice.


----------



## martryn (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeeha is the best part of that last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2010)

last chapter was awesome gang is a bad man


----------



## blueblip (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn, did he school those two or what?! I find it quite cathartic when Gang was all, "Chill bitch, you're too weak for me to fight anymore." Guhoo as well. I like also that he couldn't beat them 2 on 1 yet. I mean, yeah, Gang's got great potential, but it would suck if he was able to solo two of the most powerful students already.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 6, 2010)

thing i like about this is that the author made Gang a character who isn't afraid/ashamed that he still lost the 2vs1 match no matter how arrogant he asked for it and not to mention admitting that he is still leagues below their bitch leader. 

dude has no pride or any sort of decency when it comes to fighting... w/c ironically makes him a very enjoyable/likable main character. 

BADASS!!


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 6, 2010)

Raviene said:


> thing i like about this is that the author made Gang a character who isn't afraid/ashamed that he still lost the 2vs1 match no matter how arrogant he asked for it and not to mention admitting that he is still leagues below their bitch leader.
> 
> dude has no pride or any sort of decency when it comes to fighting... w/c ironically makes him a very enjoyable/likable main character.
> 
> BADASS!!


He's my fav now. He's not arrogant he just wants to fight. He know who he can and can't beat. 

He does care about peeps too. Cause his whole reasoning for wanted to wake Vera's sister is for the sake of LT. To avenge him.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 6, 2010)

Interesting enough, all of the mainstream shounen battle mangas try to write that kind of character as their main which is not really a hard thing to do but eventually they end up as either ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), imbeciles or side characters.

Gang is the type of shounen lead that is not irritating.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Gang saying ''I guess you read too many stereotypical manga'' was on par with the above.



ithought the exact same thing lol. hilarious.


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it kangryoung or gangryoung?

Also, is it safe to assume that he is a level 11 now?


----------



## Cold (Jun 6, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> ithought the exact same thing lol. hilarious.



What up Wu Fei 

Ganryong got real powerful real fast.  He's at the point where he can beast on Guhoo and Shinra one-on-one now?

Awesome 

And Jeeha is that dude


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 6, 2010)

lmfao.. after this chapter Gangyroung is the best character in this serie, the poll in this thread is bullshit.


----------



## Cold (Jun 6, 2010)

Gangryong is definitely the most interesting.  But is he a better character than Lightning Tiger?

Probably so.  Gangryong has grown a lot, and will continue to grow.  Lightning Tiger was permanently set to AWESOME  though.

I dunno...  I do wish Jeeha was higher though.  Dudes in here hating on Jeeha


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably my favorite Veritas chapter. Gangryong shits on WOF, looks awesome, and finally owns that bitch. Kishimoto should take notes. His speech was epic. 

10/10, Gangryong makes the good guys in in Naruto look like pussies.


----------



## martryn (Jun 7, 2010)

> I dunno... I do wish Jeeha was higher though. Dudes in here hating on Jeeha



Jeeha has been my favorite character since his earliest appearance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2010)

Best Veritas chapter yet.

Gang being a badass like usual


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 7, 2010)

I personally can't stand jeeha. Guhoo was B.A in this chapter though, and so was gangryong.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 7, 2010)

That stereotypical manga line by Gang was hilarious; I do like his originality of fighting just for the love of fighting. 

And yeah, I'd say that Gang is more Level 10 or 10 1/2. He 1-shot Guhoo easily and could have apparently done that from the beginning if Shinra wasn't blocking him.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

^Honestly, considering how easily he got up after getting pounded like that, I think he could've gone on to win the fight if he wanted to. Remember, he doesn't always need power to win, as he pointed out this chapter.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 7, 2010)

It's more EOTL than Gang that technique is just devastating once it reaches a certain level. Now he is one shoting people like Guhoo who are building busters, although like many have said he is badass. Although his dog fighting style needs to change because it should take a whole lot more than that to drop guys like Shinra and Guhoo.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 7, 2010)

While I found this chapter badass, Im also kinda confused  is Gang strong now because he absorbed that Ki from Vera's sister or is he genuinely strong now?
Jeeha looks so  now


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Probably my favorite Veritas chapter. Gangryong shits on WOF, looks awesome, and finally owns that bitch. Kishimoto should take notes. His speech was epic.
> 
> 10/10, Gangryong makes the good guys in in Naruto look like pussies.



Hopefully he pwns Sasuke's stereotypical character next eh?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Hopefully he pwns Sasuke's stereotypical character next eh?



This is a story about revenge written by an author who doesnt try and sugar coat every little evil deed his villains do..and well Gang's pretty much the middle man in all this so it prbly wont happen


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 7, 2010)

great chapter, my faith in veritas is restored


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

Just picked up the manga. The description was a turn off. But Manhwa has pretty good art and stuff. Looks good.


----------



## HInch (Jun 7, 2010)

Loved this chapter. The utter hape of Guhoo and the acknowledgment that he is still not ready for ol' Prez Just reeked of epic.

Do these isolation chambers have stylists in them? People seem to look so much more metrosexual when leaving them these days.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 7, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> Yeah Gang is talking like LT now! LOL EPIC



LT would have raped her. furiously.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

Gang was epic this chapter. Especially the speech he gave.


----------



## Cold (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still a bit surprised that Gangryong crushed post isolation training Guhoo though.

Guhoo was supposed to have learned some technique during his isolation training that Honse created.  Maybe that is being saved for his fight against Rud 

EDIT:  Talking about what Vera said in chap 25


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 7, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> LT would have raped her. furiously.


Well yeah. I just said he's talking like him. He's not LT level yet.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

Cold said:


> I'm still a bit surprised that Gangryong crushed post isolation training Guhoo though.
> 
> Guhoo was supposed to have learned some technique during his isolation training that Honse created.  Maybe that is being saved for his fight against Rud
> 
> EDIT:  Talking about what Vera said in chap 25



Well, he didn't get the chance. First, he puts Gang down, and when Gang gets up, he gets one shotted. Pretty sure if they go for a re-match one-on-one, Guhoo will do much better. Plus, Gang has the major plus of having packing major firepower. I mean come on; if he could get Fire Dragon to cough up blood, like hell is Guhoo is going to tank a hit.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Hopefully he pwns Sasuke's stereotypical character next eh?



Sasuke isn't stereotypical in shonen. That's what the artist used Gang to point out, that fighting to protect loved ones is perhaps the most cliche theme in shonen manga. Gang fights because it infuriates him that anyone should be superior, and because he likes fighting, which is pretty similar to P1 Sasuke. 

**


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 7, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Sasuke isn't stereotypical in shonen. That's what the artist used Gang to point out, that fighting to protect loved ones is perhaps the most cliche theme in shonen manga. Gang fights because it infuriates him that anyone should be superior, and because he likes fighting, which is pretty similar to P1 Sasuke.
> 
> **



i thought p1 sasuke was avenging his family which was murdered by god itachi.. cause he loved his family, thats not like  Gang


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 7, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> i thought p1 sasuke was avenging his family which was murdered by god itachi.. cause he loved his family, thats not like  Gang



He left Konoha because he thought it was wrong that he wasn't super strong. 

That's why I like Gangryong, he's such a cocky bastard like his master. :ho


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 7, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> He left Konoha because he thought it was wrong that he wasn't super strong.
> 
> That's why I like Gangryong, he's such a cocky bastard like his master. :ho



the only reason why he wanted to be strong was to kill his brother 
but yeah, Gang rules, hes up there with Honse


----------



## Calm (Jun 7, 2010)

This is why this manwha is kick ass:

Link removed  and onward. I always hated the theme that "I fight because the power of family makes me stronger RAAWWR!!!!" (hence why i dislike Fairy Tail and other manga with similiar theme)

Gangryong truly is a beast and i respect him even more. He fight because he can, plus he wants to be strong. Isnt that what most people long for?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn, that chapter was awesome. I wanted to see that former Captain Harlock Look-alike fight, but I can wait.

"I guess you read too much stereotypical manga."  Owned verbally and physically.


----------



## hehey (Jun 7, 2010)

Cold said:


> I'm still a bit surprised that Gangryong crushed post isolation training Guhoo though.
> 
> Guhoo was supposed to have learned some technique during his isolation training that Honse created.  Maybe that is being saved for his fight against Rud
> 
> EDIT:  Talking about what Vera said in chap 25


He was supposed to learn the half step, which he probably did, but its pretty useless if you charge your opponent the way he did (its a dodging tech after all).


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Did Guhoo even use Iron Soul? Didn't look that way (his skin turned darker when he did in the past), but then why did he say, "No way, my Iron Soul...!" after Gang hit with with Lightning Flash?


----------



## Cold (Jun 7, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Well, he didn't get the chance. First, he puts Gang down, and when Gang gets up, he gets one shotted. Pretty sure if they go for a re-match one-on-one, Guhoo will do much better. Plus, Gang has the major plus of having packing major firepower. I mean come on; if he could get Fire Dragon to cough up blood, like hell is Guhoo is going to tank a hit.



True.  It's just that Guhoo has Iron Soul, and I thought he'd be a bit tougher to take down because of it.  Fire Dragon is easily stronger, but I would think that he's stronger because he has a better offense and more fighting experience.  In terms of tanking shots I thought Guhoo would have had the advantage, but that looks to be quite wrong 



hehey said:


> He was supposed to learn the half step, which he probably did, but its pretty useless if you charge your opponent the way he did (its a dodging tech after all).


Oh, he was learning half-step?  He went into isolation training to learn half-step?  Didn't think it took that much effort.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 7, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> Well yeah. I just said he's talking like him. He's not LT level yet.



No as in LT would fuck her with his ki with a two page thread with her eotl induced organism. 

The fun part of this is that gang basically did the same thing LT did to iron soul so many years ago.


----------



## hehey (Jun 7, 2010)

Cold said:


> Oh, he was learning half-step?  He went into isolation training to learn half-step?  Didn't think it took that much effort.



no, he went there as punishment for instigating the fight with Rud and to complete iron soul (which he failed to do the first time Vera put him there). Half-step was just something else he agreed to learn (cause Rud used it on him).


----------



## Cold (Jun 7, 2010)

Took longer than it should have for me to find the page where Shinra reads the contents of the book to Guhoo.

But yea, so he was learning half step there.  He should have also completed Iron Spirit by now though.  He's had long enough.  And I was under the assumption that he had completed the art, which was why I was initially surprised that Gangryong broke through it in the last fight in one hit, even though that hit was the strongest attack for close range EOTL moves.

Still though, I thought he would have at most been stunned for a few seconds.  Gangryong's growth is crazy, and Honse is a genius.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get the raws for chapters 75 and up?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 8, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> No as in LT would fuck her with his ki with a two page thread with her eotl induced organism.
> 
> The fun part of this is that gang basically did the same thing LT did to iron soul so many years ago.


Oh he sure did! LOL I forgot also... LT isn't a Pedo... He said so b4! LOL


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Does anyone know where i can get the raws for chapters 75 and up?


nowhere, even Helz0ne only has up to 75... after that they git to wait until vol 10 comes out or until the korean source  gets the rest.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 8, 2010)

hehey said:


> nowhere, even Helz0ne only has up to 75... after that they git to wait until vol 10 comes out or until the korean source  gets the rest.


What I don't understand is why is the raw to 80 out yet 76-79 can't be found?!


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> What I don't understand is why is the raw to 80 out yet 76-79 can't be found?!


Korean Source really wanted people to see the raw for chap 80, so he went out of his way to get it. But for some reason chapters 76-79 are taking its sweet time getting scanned and brought to us.


----------



## 8 (Jun 8, 2010)

has part 2 started yet? or any info on when it will continue?


----------



## Cold (Jun 8, 2010)

So I've seen chapter 80...

I'm kind of glad that he leaked it like that...


----------



## 8 (Jun 8, 2010)

must resist the urge and ignore chapter 80 RAWS


----------



## hehey (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapter 75 is out and Honse has a surprise!!!

Helz0ne


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Honse looked like a pimp walking forward on the stage like that


----------



## hehey (Jun 18, 2010)

Also, those wondering how Guhoo managed to defeat Anichella, well now you know...


----------



## mythfate (Jun 18, 2010)

damn it Yuri that biatch


----------



## martryn (Jun 18, 2010)

No surprises in this chapter.  I'm more looking forward to the next one.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 18, 2010)

Yuri is awesome.

Honse is awesome.

Anichelli was totally cute.


----------



## martryn (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeeha was really badass, as always.  Great way to start a chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2010)

how is jeeha badass?


----------



## martryn (Jun 18, 2010)

> how is jeeha badass?



He's like short, and he banged Shinra.  And hype.  And he had a full page photo of him on the first page.  Almost.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Raviene (Jun 19, 2010)

meh...Honse and Gang are the only badass mofo's here... the others don't even come close


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2010)

> meh...Honse and Gang are the only badass mofo's here... the others don't even come close



Except Jeeha, of course.  Your slip of the tongue is forgiven.


----------



## Sαge (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been waiting for this moment for a long time; to bad Guesong bro didn't live to see it. On another note, why the hell wasn't Honse wearing his cape?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2010)

wow can't believe we're this far already.

is the manga gonna end soon or is there a time skip or what?

I don't really know anything past the Rud spoilers tbh.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> wow can't believe we're this far already.
> 
> is the manga gonna end soon or is there a time skip or what?
> 
> I don't really know anything past the Rud spoilers tbh.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Apparently there is a part 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There is gonna be a part 2
we were talkin about it if i remember pages ago


----------



## Wrath (Jun 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> wow can't believe we're this far already.
> 
> is the manga gonna end soon or is there a time skip or what?
> 
> I don't really know anything past the Rud spoilers tbh.


I haven't read any spoilers, but I know that chapter 80 is the end of Part One.

God_damn_ but Honse is badass.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 19, 2010)

So i'm reading the Manga over and Guhoo must be feeling deja vu! LOL

Guhoo vs. LT

*Spoiler*: __ 








Oneshotted

Guhoo vs. Gang

*Spoiler*: __ 








Oneshotted! LOL 

LT calls em Puppies
Gang calls em Brats


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 19, 2010)

But... the first chapter of Part 2 hasn't even been published in Korea, has it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2010)

Just read the latest scantlation and I should have known he'd be fighting Vera. I can't wait to see that match


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2010)

i think she's gonna stomp


----------



## Garfield (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG HONSE

HOLY SHIT SO MANLY SO MANLY SO MANLY


HONSE JUST BROKE THROUGH THE HEAVENS


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2010)

COOOOL, Honse was awesome


----------



## ChopChop (Jun 19, 2010)

Fuck yeah Honse


----------



## Wrath (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm trying to work something out... is it more badass if Honse has successfully hidden his training for four years, or if he's challenging Vera without the use of his powers?


----------



## The Imp (Jun 19, 2010)

Honse is the best character in Veritas. Hopefully his fight won't disappoint.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2010)

you mean the fight he won't have won't dissapoint


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Honse is the best character in Veritas. Hopefully his fight won't disappoint.



I want to see his moves


----------



## The Imp (Jun 19, 2010)

He'd better put that bitch Vera in her place.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

Next to last page, I had a feeling, and then I was


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Wrath said:


> I'm trying to work something out... is it more badass if Honse has successfully hidden his training for four years, or if he's challenging Vera without the use of his powers?



Definitely the latter. 

Vera: Well Honse, I'm impressed. I was sure I had blocked your Ki channels for good.

Honse: Oh. You did. Who needs Ki?

Me:


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 19, 2010)

yuri was SCARY in this chapter... and vera was hot... yet, seemingly emotionless again 

I REALLY can't read her. I understand that she just wants to be recognized, but there is little enjoyment to be gained from her character.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

It was more of Yuri was sexy and Vera was boring in this chapter


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 19, 2010)

can someone summarize why Guhoo could not kill that girl that was a possible match for Vera?  was it that Yuri would not allow it????


----------



## Harihara (Jun 19, 2010)

wow Yuri looks good and once again I couldn't help but feel alittle sorry for Madoka


----------



## Cold (Jun 19, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> can someone summarize why Guhoo could not kill that girl that was a possible match for Vera?  was it that Yuri would not allow it????



Guhoo couldn't kill her because he wasn't strong enough.  Yuri killed her because she couldn't let anyone be a threat to Vera.  She made it look like Guhoo killed her because it would look bad if people knew she killed her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2010)

vera hates her sister because she has a personality. apparently it skips a generation.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 19, 2010)

Cold said:


> Guhoo couldn't kill her because he wasn't strong enough.  Yuri killed her because she couldn't let anyone be a threat to Vera.  She made it look like Guhoo killed her because it would look bad if people knew she killed her.



the hell,  then why does Vera hates Yuri so much?  she did her a favor by taking out the competition.   

i havent been following things closely so forgive me.


----------



## Cold (Jun 19, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> the hell,  then why does Vera hates Yuri so much?  she did her a favor by taking out the competition.
> 
> i havent been following things closely so forgive me.



Well, not really.  Vera was just supposed to be Yuri's puppet.  The Linus family maintained control of the school under the guise of Vera being the student president fair and square.  Anichella posed a threat because if she beat Vera and obtained the Presidency, the Linus group would lose their power or be exposed as to what they were really doing.  Remember that the Linus group is not trying to restore martial arts for the hell of it.  They are trying to gain that pure ki so that Yuri could become a goddess and all that jazz.  So they needed to experiment with the students, but the real truths couldn't be exposed, or else it would cause an uproar and their plans would get shut down.

Yuri was just using Vera as a pawn.  She didn't do anything for Vera, but for herself.  If Vera wasn't president, it would cause problems for Yuri.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 19, 2010)

Damn. Honse killed it in this chapter.


----------



## Death (Jun 19, 2010)

Honse better live till the end of this.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally it's starting to pick up again.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> you mean the* fight he won't hav*e won't dissapoint



I would seriously stop reading Veritas


----------



## blueblip (Jun 20, 2010)

I bet Fire Dragon will step and do to Honse what Yuri did to Anichella. Or, we can get what we want and see Honse pwning the shit out of Vera.

Although I'm a little disappointed that Gangryong will fight Yuhwa. I was hoping he'd fight someone with more of a personality.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 20, 2010)

blueblip said:


> I bet Fire Dragon will step and do to Honse what Yuri did to Anichella. Or, we can get what we want and see Honse pwning the shit out of Vera.
> 
> Although I'm a little disappointed that Gangryong will fight Yuhwa. I was hoping he'd fight someone with more of a personality.



you seem to be under the impression that personality is common in veritas.


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 20, 2010)

pretty sure fire dragon is not on yuri's side


----------



## Tangible (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm only on chapter 32 so I do not know if I am missing something, but the plot to this gets fucking confusing for me at times.

I can't tell if it is bad translation, I haven't gotten part of the story to make it click or if I am just legitimately retarded (high possibility).

Can anyone break it down for me? I mean I get the idea of it, but I'm kind of lost as in factions/sides and what their goals are (or what we know thus far). I don't mind spoilers


----------



## Cold (Jun 20, 2010)

Tangible said:


> I'm only on chapter 32 so I do not know if I am missing something, but the plot to this gets fucking confusing for me at times.
> 
> I can't tell if it is bad translation, I haven't gotten part of the story to make it click or if I am just legitimately retarded (high possibility).
> 
> Can anyone break it down for me? I mean I get the idea of it, but I'm kind of lost as in factions/sides and what their goals are (or what we know thus far). I don't mind spoilers



There are three factions:

Vera

Yuri

The Traditionalists (Rud's group)

Yuri is represented by Fire Dragon, and he wants to keep it so that Yuri remains the prime candidate for the deification ceremony (she'll become REALLY powerful, Lightning Tiger stopped her in the past and put her in a coma) 

Vera is trying to surpass Yuri.  She just wants to get all of the elders on her side so that Yuri can't ever undergo the deification ceremony should she ever wake up.

The Traditionalist hate reunion for giving away the secrets of their arts.  They want to take over the student council and change the school from within. 

Gangryong is on the side of the traditionalists.  He wants to beat Vera and cure Yuri of her paralysis so he can eventually beat her and avange Lightning Tiger.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2010)

Tangible said:


> I'm only on chapter 32 so I do not know if I am missing something, but the plot to this gets fucking confusing for me at times.
> 
> I can't tell if it is bad translation, I haven't gotten part of the story to make it click or if I am just legitimately retarded (high possibility).
> 
> Can anyone break it down for me? I mean I get the idea of it, but I'm kind of lost as in factions/sides and what their goals are (or what we know thus far). I don't mind spoilers



Not to be rude but it reads from left to right. You probably know this but if you're reading it right to left the translation would probably seem poor and confusing.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 20, 2010)

OMG what a sensational development! Honse  so badass, but now i'm fearing that someone (Red Dragon! ) would kill him to prevent a Vera defeat


----------



## Tangible (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold said:


> There are three factions:
> 
> Vera
> 
> ...


Ahh thank you very much!



Gunners said:


> Not to be rude but it reads from left to right. You probably know this but if you're reading it right to left the translation would probably seem poor and confusing.


Yeah when I started I read the first few panels and was like "huh?!" but I figured it out


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold said:


> There are three factions:
> 
> Vera
> 
> ...


one tiny flaw, gangryong doesn't want to free yuri in fact he could have freed her the first time her touched her but pulled back intentionally to avoid waking her. from gangryong perspective he doesn't want to be the asshole that frees her, though if she is freed somehow he is willing to fight.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

Honse just became one of my favorite manga characters


----------



## acritarch (Jun 20, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> one tiny flaw, gangryong doesn't want to free yuri in fact he could have freed her the first time her touched her but pulled back intentionally to avoid waking her. from gangryong perspective he doesn't want to be the asshole that frees her, though if she is freed somehow he is willing to fight.



No, he pulled back because he was going to die if he didn't. LT's ki was too pure for him to handle... and he could only handle it a short time before he passed out after he had to force himself off.

If he hadn't forced himself off he would've died. Remember, electricity stuns your nervous system so that you can't move when you touching an electric source unless you spasm off (or in this manga unless you're able to get enough willpower to fight your way off).

Also, he does eventually want to free Yuri. To fight her. To avenge LT.
Anime!Anime!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 20, 2010)

acritarch said:


> Also, he does eventually want to free Yuri. To fight her. To avenge LT.
> Anime!Anime!



He said that before he knew that LT's killer was disabled.


In fact, Gang has said very clearly that he doesn't want to free Yuri:

Anime!Anime!
Anime!Anime!
Anime!Anime!


----------



## Tangible (Jun 20, 2010)

Dude.

Honse is going to be a beast unlike anything seen in the manga. Believe it !

Also, I read that Veritas hasn't been picked up for part 2 yet. Confirm/deny?


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2010)

Lightning Tiger is


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 21, 2010)

Badass manga i like it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2010)

*HOOOOOOONSE!*


----------



## HInch (Jun 21, 2010)

Tangible said:


> Dude.
> 
> Honse is going to be a beast unlike anything seen in the manga. Believe it !
> 
> Also, I read that Veritas hasn't been picked up for part 2 yet. Confirm/deny?



I'd definitely like to know if this is true or not. Not having a part 2 would be absolutely devastating.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2010)

4 Years. 

The hidden pimp has finally shown his true colors .


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jun 21, 2010)

Honse.... Mind fucking blown!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2010)

IF he actually fights...

That means he faked getting beaten up by them in that flashback.
And he faked destroying his ki channels... which HAYATO of all people confirmed to the others. He's allied with Honse now.


----------



## acritarch (Jun 21, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> He said that before he knew that LT's killer was disabled.
> 
> 
> In fact, Gang has said very clearly that he doesn't want to free Yuri:
> ...



Considering the spoilers through chapt. 80.... I doubt that.

I would venture to say that was just because he was tricked by Fire Dragon & because he was weak as hell then.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul is awesome.


----------



## Cold (Jun 21, 2010)

Tangible said:


> Dude.
> 
> Honse is going to be a beast unlike anything seen in the manga. Believe it !
> 
> Also, I read that Veritas hasn't been picked up for part 2 yet. Confirm/deny?



The author wants to do Part 2, but part 2 isn't confirmed yet.  Financial issues apparently.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2010)

Cold said:


> The author wants to do Part 2, but part 2 isn't confirmed yet.  Financial issues apparently.


----------



## HInch (Jun 21, 2010)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2010)

Honse still gonna get raped i think :taichou


----------



## Tangible (Jun 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> IF he actually fights...
> 
> That means he faked getting beaten up by them in that flashback.
> And he faked destroying his ki channels... which HAYATO of all people confirmed to the others. He's allied with Honse now.


Well it makes sense right? Hayato would have been a traditionalist by then I think


----------



## HInch (Jun 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> Honse still gonna get raped i think :taichou



It'd ruin any potential Gang x Vera or Rud x Vera match-ups that are more than foreshadowed if he won. However, he might avoid a complete rape in favour of loss based on shenanigans.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 21, 2010)

Honse is the sole reason, Rud, Jeeha, Gang are even this strong


----------



## blueblip (Jun 21, 2010)

Honse is the sole reason anyone in his group even comes off as cool to the other kids at school.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul and Hayato plenty cool. And Gangryong looks permanently angry thats pretty damn cool too


----------



## Cold (Jun 21, 2010)

I reacted the same way.  

Dunno if you guys know, but chapter 80 has been leaked.  It's the end of Part 1.

The author has set it up to accommodate part 2.  Let's just hope it gets picked up for part 2.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

What kind of cheap shit is this?


----------



## Turrin (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone have spoilers about Honse vs Vera? I know their are spoilers some where in this thread, but i haven't been active here and can't find them


----------



## Cold (Jun 22, 2010)

helzone forums has all available spoilers.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 22, 2010)

See, I knew Guhoo didn't cheat  It was completely Yuri

Also damn Anichella looked hot on that panel....


----------



## Regner (Jun 22, 2010)

Cold said:


> I reacted the same way.
> 
> Dunno if you guys know, but chapter 80 has been leaked.  It's the end of Part 1.
> 
> The author has set it up to accommodate part 2.  Let's just hope it gets picked up for part 2.





So part two hasn't been picked up yet, much less coming out any time soon?  No more chapters yet beyond chapter 80?  That's crazy, I'm really starting to like the plot now.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2010)

So what's the possible plot for Part 2, if it comes out?

Will we see an Uber Gangryong going head-to-head against a deified Yuri/Vera?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Also damn Anichella looked hot on that panel....


She also looked hot passed out and defenseless on the floor... AHEM


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 22, 2010)

We absolutely need a part 2 though.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 22, 2010)

Sucks if the manga dies. Especially the way the Author and Artist wrapped up part 1 it seemed like they were counting on part 2.

I agree with someone who said the author and artist should see about getting into the Japanese market. This series seems like it would do well. But who knows.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2010)

^ and maybe even get an anime


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 22, 2010)

An Anime would be nice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2010)

acritarch said:


> Considering the spoilers through chapt. 80.... I doubt that.
> 
> I would venture to say that was just because he was tricked by Fire Dragon & because he was weak as hell then.



no more to do with avenging 
*Spoiler*: __ 



rud


----------



## Cold (Jun 22, 2010)

I think we will get a part 2.

The author wants to do it, so it's a financial matter. That can be worked out.

What's scary is when the author doesn't know if he wants to do it anymore and the series gets put on Hiatus at some random time, like with what happened to High School of the Dead.  That series came back AND got an animated version.  So don't worry too much about Veritas Part 2, just be patient.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 22, 2010)

Good news is that Helz0ne got Vol 10 so maybe it will make their cleaning easier?


----------



## Antifate (Jun 22, 2010)

Regarding the end of part one...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Honse survive the massacre where Vera apparently rapetrains everyone?




In general...

I want to see Honse fight Vera, but there's no way for him to win.  

Shinra is mad hot.


----------



## Cold (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll PM you the answer to that spoiler question Antifate.

Plus, don't count Honse out.  He was close to her in power years ago, and we just found out he has been training in secret for four years.  The possibility that he poses a threat to Vera isn't absurd.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 24, 2010)

76 is out! Helz0ne


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 24, 2010)

Honse Da man!


----------



## Tangible (Jun 24, 2010)

Honse should make us all question our masculinity.

And all females should want to be impregnated immediately by Lord Honse


----------



## hehey (Jun 24, 2010)

So.. what have we learned..

Rud passed down the southern tekken breathing technique to Honse, which we already knew he had from his first flashback with anichella where she taught it to him so he wouldnt die.

Anyway, using runions reaserch on Southern tekken + the breathing tech from Rud, Honse has been training to master southern Tekken.

this means that his Southern Tekken is probably superior to Muyoungs, since Muyoung only used Reunions research without the breathing technique, meaning that hed just have an imperfect knock off, like Fake Earth Beast and his imperfect restoration of the earth moves.

but more importantly... WHAT THE HELL IS RUD's SECRET!???


----------



## martryn (Jun 24, 2010)

Who is Muyoung and what is Southern Tekken?


----------



## hehey (Jun 24, 2010)

martryn said:


> Who is Muyoung and what is Southern Tekken?



Muyoung is the mummy guy who hangs out with the string using girl and Southern tekken is just another name for the natural wave technique or whatever the hell it is that anichella's secret art was called.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 25, 2010)

Man, Vera is deluded. No, honey, the traditionalists aren't like you: They may scheme, but they don't ruin people's lives to get what they want.




hehey said:


> but more importantly... WHAT THE HELL IS RUD's SECRET!???



What are you talking about?


----------



## hehey (Jun 25, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> What are you talking about?



last page of chapter, it sais it in the bottom, "Next chapter: Rud's secret is revealed!".


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 25, 2010)

hehey said:


> last page of chapter, it sais it in the bottom, "Next chapter: Rud's secret is revealed!".



Oh.

My guess: He's put Anichelli in cryogenic suspension to that she can be revived later!!!


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 25, 2010)

oh yess..chap 76


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol wouldnt it be wierd if it turned out that Rud was the second man alive that vera ever loved ???

but anyway poor Guesong bro he tried so hard to to put a smile on that face.


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 25, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> Lol wouldnt it be wierd if it turned out that Rud was the second man alive that vera ever loved ???
> 
> but anyway poor Guesong bro he tried so hard to to put a smile on that face.



I hope that evil vera won't be end up with anyone.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 25, 2010)

Vera's living in quite the little fantasy world. Sure, the traditionalists did a great deal of plotting to seize power, but they are in no way trying to do it in as underhanded a manner as the Council did. Quite the contrary, they are being very open about how they want to do things, going as far as to announce their plans to the entire school.

Seriously, the Reunionists are quite the fucking assholes.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2010)

God, I hope honse beats the shit out of her 

Oh well a man can dream


----------



## martryn (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, no wonder I didn't understand anything in this thread.  I hadn't read the recent chapter yet.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

Vera is one crazy bitch, she's even started "_kekeke_ing"...


Honzuuuuuuuuuuuu, so manly with his form fitting shirts pek


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 25, 2010)

What a great shocker in the latest english version that came out.  Also I've been waiting for the next couple of chapters for a good 30-40 issues.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

not much actually happened this chappy that we didn't already know...sad considering there are only *4 CHAPTERS LEFT IN THE SERIES!!!!*

/BAAWWWWW


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)

Vera will never be like Yuri.


----------



## Cold (Jun 25, 2010)

Blade said:


> Vera will never be like Yuri.



You doubt Lightning Tiger?!


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)

Cold said:


> You doubt Lightning Tiger?!





Vera will always in her shadow.She thinks that she will be a ''superior''-wannabe persona of her.




I don't trust words from the final villain (LT)



lol


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2010)

Holy shit, that last panel is scary D:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck nothing happened


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 25, 2010)

Honse, fuck yes. Can't wait to see the matches.

 at Gangryong's face in the last panel


----------



## Random Member (Jun 25, 2010)

Traditionalists: Master Trolls.

The look on Shinra's face was glorious. Stupid sexy Vera wore the same expression through the reveal. I didn't expect her to start cackling though. How inelegant. 

I hope Honse pounds her face in.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

Dat Honse


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Aw man, I hoped for a better match up for Gang.


----------



## WolfGrey Savant (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice so far, I have to say. Shinra's a total bitch, but TOU gotta admit it was seriously funny when she called Gangryoung " so fucking ugly!!!" lol


----------



## WolfGrey Savant (Jun 25, 2010)

It's real messed up, what they did to Honse. That was seriously unnecessary...


----------



## Cold (Jun 25, 2010)

Keep reading, you'll see why they did it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2010)

Vera is damn crazy woman!!!!!
And Honse is the manliest man in that manga!!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 25, 2010)

lol Vera       .


----------



## kayanathera (Jun 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Vera is damn crazy woman!!!!!
> And Honse is the* manliest man in that manga!!!!*




check the poll


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Gang>LT


----------



## blueblip (Jun 26, 2010)

We all know that Gang's going to be >>>>LT in the second part and beat a god.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 27, 2010)

Honse is probably the best fighter at the school.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 27, 2010)

blueblip said:


> We all know that Gang's going to be >>>>LT in the second part and beat a god.



we all know there isn't going to be a second part


----------



## Turrin (Jun 27, 2010)

> helzone forums has all available spoilers.


I can't find them is their anyway you can pm them to me or send me a link?


----------



## Cold (Jun 27, 2010)

Turrin said:


> I can't find them is their anyway you can pm them to me or send me a link?



oh yess..chap 76

Thread containing chapter 80 raw.  I think some pages from some of the other raw chapters are in there too.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 27, 2010)

That hayato face was just priceless lmao. That sneeky grin, reminds me of Gin from Bleach.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 27, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> we all know there isn't going to be a second part


Don't say that : ( the pain hurts too much


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 27, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> we all know there isn't going to be a second part



Buy a few volume releases.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, none are localized and probably never will.


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

In part 2 LT is back.


----------



## HInch (Jun 29, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> we all know there isn't going to be a second part



This is too painful to joke about.


----------



## 8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> In part 2 LT is back.



wouldn't surprise me. his death could be a setup, just like how honses destroyed ki-chanels was a setup.


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2010)

LT is out there lulzing around, i say that he is  the final boss.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy Veritas? There's a couple Korean bookstores here that I asked if they sold Veritas but they never heard of it. I don't know how popular it is in Korea, but the shipping must be expensive as heck if I buy direct from the publisher. Does anyone know any places in downtown NYC where they sell Veritas (in Korean, I don't know if they have it in any other languages but Korean is my natural language so I'd prefer that) or if I can purchase it from an online store? I just want the latest volume releases. Or is it one of those manhwas where they only post in magazines or something.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 1, 2010)

awesome manhwa, just caught up and have to say I like reunion / Veras group much more than the Dragons...

only thing I disappointed with is the main character... Gangryong was a simple fighting loving idiot at the beginning and at the end he still is exactly the same. he is bland, uninteresting and his reason to fight (cause he wants to be strong duh) is dull, everyone is more interesting than him.

anyway, Im looking forward to the big event. rooting for guhoo and shinra.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> awesome manhwa, just caught up and have to *say I like reunion / Vera's group much more than the Dragons...*
> 
> *only thing I disappointed with is the main character... Gangryong *was a simple fighting loving idiot at the beginning and at the end he still is exactly the same. *he is bland, uninteresting and his reason to fight (cause he wants to be strong duh) is dull*, everyone is more interesting than him.
> 
> anyway, I'm looking forward to the big event. rooting for guhoo and shinra.


 Lol wow i don't think I've ever heard anybody here ever say any of the bolded 

Definitely a first. you might change your mind though in a couple of weeks


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

I've said that since chapter 1. Gangryong is not the strength of vertias he is down right unlikable and his motivation for all the shit he gets dragged into? The author pretty much said fuck it he has friends now LOYALTY TO THEM WEEE.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> Lol wow i don't think I've ever heard anybody here ever say any of the bolded
> 
> Definitely a first. you might change your mind though in a couple of weeks



The trolling begins in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 1, 2010)

Gangryong is one of the main reason I read Veritas.  He is a great anti-hero.  A-hole, direct, and just tells it how he sees it.  While I do agree that the assemble characters probably make Veritas a good manga to a special one, if Gangryong was some nice guy or changed I think Veritas wouldn't be as good.  It is a gritty manga and the Gangryong is the epitome of that.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 1, 2010)

now Im really interested what will happen next... 


btw I feel like Veritas would lose nothing with losing Gangryong, while he was everyones punchbag and now he is the trump card he doesnt really have any personal tie with anyone, he is just an outsider even while being in the middle of everything.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

except he is not really an anti-hero. or a hero. or anything. he is just a guy who was taught a uber technique for no other reason than needing it to be taught to someone before the teacher dies. Its as if LT realized he is a childless virgin and suddenly decided to have a baby with the first bitch that wanted his baby batter. He fights battles he has nothing to do with for the sake of lolz and some sense of loyalty to some guy who likes him because he can shoot lightning from his ass. 

The bad guys are assholes to him because they are assholes, the good guys are nice to him because they want him to shoot more lightning out of his ass. The only genuine relationship he has is to honse. the guy is woefully uninteresting being a asshole because its trendy.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 1, 2010)

nicely said..

I must add even if someone would like Gangryongs attitude / persionality / motives for whatever reason I cant understand, you cant deny how underdeveloped he is... he didnt have any relevations or whatever during the whole story, you could just replace his current self with the one at the beginning of the manga and nothing would change. not a good main character I would say, just a simpleton.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 1, 2010)

^I would argue that LT and Vera are the actual main characters of the manga, and Gangryong our POV for the whole series, not so much a main character.

In context of the story, his character is perfect the way it is. He is an outsider who has no clue as to what is going on. So realistically, we should he change the way he is? LT didn't tell him anything, hell, none of the Dragons are telling him anything. He's just against Reunion out of loyalty to LT, and so he teams up with the Dragons. He doesn't care for the infighting that is going on.

If you removed Ganryong, you remove the vehicle with which the story moves forward. He is the only character with connections to Vera, Fire Dragon, and the 9 Dragons at the same time. If he's not there, then we are left to focus solely on Vera and the activities of the 9 Dragons in the school, while LT/Fire Dragon/Yuri become bit players.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

meh, I prefer Gang fight for the sake of fighting rather than some bullshit "_I need to protect something_" faggy excuse...

or what I like to call the Pussification of the Will of Fire; P.o.t.WF for short.


lets be real here, if any of us learned how to shoot lighting out of our asses we'd train that shit night and day just to see how strong we can get rather than to fight for the honor of some pussy ideal.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 1, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^I would argue that LT and Vera are the actual main characters of the manga, and Gangryong our POV for the whole series, not so much a main character.
> 
> In context of the story, his character is perfect the way it is. He is an outsider who has no clue as to what is going on. So realistically, we should he change the way he is? LT didn't tell him anything, hell, none of the Dragons are telling him anything. He's just against Reunion out of loyalty to LT, and so he teams up with the Dragons. He doesn't care for the infighting that is going on.
> 
> If you removed Ganryong, you remove the vehicle with which the story moves forward. He is the only character with connections to Vera, Fire Dragon, and the 9 Dragons at the same time. If he's not there, then we are left to focus solely on Vera and the activities of the 9 Dragons in the school, while LT/Fire Dragon/Yuri become bit players.



well, thats another way to look at it but he had way too much screentime to be just a camera we can see things throught... might as well make him a decent main character with development and motives and shit, someone like Rud. for a reason he always gave out a main character vibe imo much more than ganryong.

and I would prefer Gang to fight for someone or at least something (an ideal)  instead of just trying to be stronger, he is just your general shounen hero at the beginning of a story before realizing he can get stronger if he fight something to protect. except Gang wont... like a dumb Goku.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

Except he could do that in the streets, not in the school, not where there is an actual plot going on.  

Even you remove gangryong you remove 1 thing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yuri waking up



In a way gangryong is being treated the way i want natsu, ichigo, naruto, and luffy to be treated, not being at the for front of the plot. Which is ultimately something that I can praise the manga for. Like I said a looooooooong time ago veritas has some great story telling devices, the plot is just so weak. The problem is gang is that he is a blank and remains one for the entirety of the manga. Gang and natsu another main character i have problems with, are very very similar in that regard, because they are blanks they are actually the weakest part of their respective mangas, instead of the strength like most shounen mains.

Fighting someone for the sake of protecting people is a bit tired. So i don't mind that not being a motivation, but he can be replaced with a german sheperd or pitbull and we wouldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 1, 2010)

Blade said:


> In part 2 LT is back.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 1, 2010)

Why does he need to have relations with any1...? The guy just wants to get stronger using the techniques he was taught. And i highly doubt he could fight any1 on the streets thats close to the levels of the people at the school. Hes only there to avenge his master and beat the shit out of any1 he wants while climbing up the ladder to be stronger.

IMO w.o Gang trying to whoop every1s ass all the time to see how much stronger hes getting, this manhwa wouldnt interest me that much. yea you could say hes only there to wake up yuri but who cares the guys a badass and will sit atop the ladder eventually and beat any1 who tries to climb up .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

except he should be dead, which makes it even more annoying.


----------



## Blade (Jul 1, 2010)

Gang is easily better than most of main shonen characters i've seen so far.He may be a 'common' main, but at least he has the fighter attitude.(He loves to fight, not bitching, crying etc)


----------



## Tangible (Jul 1, 2010)

Not sure why people don't like Gang.

He is manly as fuck and fights for a pretty straightforward honest, built in urge: to get stronger.

It's better than boring ass REVENGE or LOVE etc. And he doesn't cry, bitch and mope around when he gets stomped.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2010)

I like Gang because he doesn't need the "I will protect that x person" cliche


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> except he should be dead, which makes it even more annoying.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 1, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> well, thats another way to look at it but he had way too much screentime to be just a camera we can see things throught... might as well make him a decent main character with development and motives and shit, someone like Rud. for a reason he always gave out a main character vibe imo much more than ganryong.
> 
> and I would prefer Gang to fight for someone or at least something (an ideal)  instead of just trying to be stronger, he is just your general shounen hero at the beginning of a story before realizing he can get stronger if he fight something to protect. except Gang wont... like a dumb Goku.





RUD??? ... LOL


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 2, 2010)

ugh, love and protecting are as cliche of a reasons to fight for a protagonist as destroying or conquering for an antagonist... you now there are not much option there, a good guy he has to fight for doing something good for the people around him and a bad guy had to fight to harm the people around him, thats what makes them good and bad, you could just call good and bad boring and cliche in general.

what makes a motive original is the details / background / means...etc, you can simplify everything to make it look cliche.

as for Gang he has a simple selfish motive and he is a pretty 1 dimensional character who has maybe 1 thing going for him: someone could say he is "manly".
well, you say manly, I say bland as fuck... creating a manly character is easy and there are hundreds of characters like Gang out there, so he is as cliche and boring as a protagonist fighting for the sake of others. all the "I want to fight so I can get strong" protagonists who are pissed if their opponent is handicapped or someone interrupts their fight, dont say its something original?






Raviene said:


> RUD??? ... LOL



yeah, that page was full of bs... simple reasoning of a simpleton who cant look outside of his miniature world. and whats wrong with Rud?


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

For shonen standards he is quite awesome.

And don't tell, good shonen main characters are rare among the large number of series out there.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 2, 2010)

Idk i just think that any chapter without Gang is boring IMO. Yea there are chapters where other people are fighting but when others are fighting there all emotional and want to fight for some1 because some1 else did this to them...this and that...., but Gang spices it up and just fights to get stronger and whoop dat ass.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel the opposite like Gang is ruining the mood every time he appears, but each of their own I guess..


----------



## Majeh (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea im into badasses who just fight to fight and are good at it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2010)

gang isn't manly, all he has done is beat on girls and wrinkle his face like a dog.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 2, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> gang isn't manly, all he has done is beat on girls and wrinkle his face like a dog.



Last time i checked Guhoo wasnt a girl...and like the 20-30 ppl that kept going to gangs rooms just to get smacked were all guys....i dont get what your saying


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2010)

over generalization sure, but I can't call someone manly if they haven't done anything manly.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 2, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> except he is not really an anti-hero. or a hero. or anything. he is just a guy who was taught a uber technique for no other reason than needing it to be taught to someone before the teacher dies. Its as if LT realized he is a childless virgin and suddenly decided to have a baby with the first bitch that wanted his baby batter. He fights battles he has nothing to do with for the sake of lolz and some sense of loyalty to some guy who likes him because he can shoot lightning from his ass.
> 
> The bad guys are assholes to him because they are assholes, the good guys are nice to him because they want him to shoot more lightning out of his ass. The only genuine relationship he has is to honse. the guy is woefully uninteresting being a asshole because its trendy.



Do you even know what an anti-hero is?  This guy is a classic anti-hero because he does help out the situation even if he doesn't care about it.  He only wants to get stronger but yet he incredible loyal to the Nine Dragons.  Watch what he does and not what he saids because he lies a lot.  

Also some of the bad guys aren't really that bad and "the good guys" do a lot of f'd up things.  That is Veritas.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 2, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Also some of the bad guys aren't really that bad and "the good guys" do a lot of f'd up things.  That is Veritas.




yeah, thats why I like Veritas.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I've said that since chapter 1. Gangryong is not the strength of vertias he is down right unlikable and his motivation for all the shit he gets dragged into? The author pretty much said fuck it he has friends now LOYALTY TO THEM WEEE.


...I just remember a bunch of useless whining and bitching about how "weak" the story is...sorry...



Wuzzman said:


> The trolling begins in a couple of weeks....


He said he prefers Vera's group over the nine dragons. I take it he just hasn't realized exactly how insane, twisted, stupid, and selfish those guys are.



Kellögem said:


> now I'm really interested what will happen next...
> 
> 
> btw I feel like Veritas would lose nothing with losing Gangryong, while he was everyones punchbag and now he is the trump card he doesnt really have any personal tie with anyone, he is just an outsider even while being in the middle of everything.


IMO the only conection Gang really needs is his relationship with Lighting tiger which pretty much gets him in with anybody who hasn't/doesn't agree or who have had doubts about Vera and Yuri.

The problems in this manhwa are much bigger then the school. And without Gangryongs "I Don't give a darn" attitude and his small affiliation with reunion the school in general we wouldn't have a solution to the nonsense going on in the Korean world of marital arts world.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 2, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> I take it he just hasn't realized exactly how insane, twisted, stupid, and selfish those guys are.



nah, I like them that way and hope they wont disappoint.. but Im saying that without knowing what will happen, so...



> The problems in this manhwa are much bigger then the school. And without Gangryongs "I Don't give a darn" attitude and his small affiliation with reunion the school in general we wouldn't have a solution to the nonsense going on in the Korean world of marital arts world.



so now or solution is it doesnt matter, whoever is stronger is stronger? ..cause thats Gangs solution as far as I now, so he wont make justice either way. its like ha has nothing to do with the whole problem, he didnt add any moral to the story.


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> I like Gang because he doesn't need the "I will protect that x person" cliche



I think that aspect of his personality is going to change as his character develops.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> nah, I like them that way and hope they wont disappoint.. but Im saying that without knowing what will happen, so...


cool. 





> so now or solution is it doesnt matter, whoever is stronger is stronger? ..cause thats Gangs solution as far as I now, so he wont make justice either way. its like ha has nothing to do with the whole problem, he didnt add any moral to the story.


 can you rephrase this ???


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 2, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> can you rephrase this ???




uh, so you said without Gang we wouldn't have a solution so I guess he is supposed to give the moral lession of the story?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Do you even know what an anti-hero is?  This guy is a classic anti-hero because he does help out the situation even if he doesn't care about it.  He only wants to get stronger but yet he incredible loyal to the Nine Dragons.  Watch what he does and not what he saids because he lies a lot.
> 
> Also some of the bad guys aren't really that bad and "the good guys" do a lot of f'd up things.  That is Veritas.



your definiation of an anti-hero is sooo flawed i don't want to explain it. attaching anti-hero to a character to up his "cool" factor is pathetic pandering to the "i have vegta tatoo on ass". but hell now that i think about i'm soooo mad that i might as well give you anti-hero one zero one.

An anti-hero is someone who wins a war like iraqi war by nuking said country to the ground. fuck civilian causalities, what he thinks is important is the only thing that matters. An anti-hero is someone who fights for a vague feeling of loyalty and honor but first and foremost for his own personal goals and ambition and would fuck over the people he is "loyal" to over it. What makes gang a anti-hero? punching people in the foot? hitting someone who is not ready to fight them? Lacking battle etiquette yes, anti hero no. 

And whats makes rud group the not so good guys? cutting guhoos arm? "using" gang? Having a stick up their ass? Oh please this ain't that deep. We can sympathize with maybe one bad guy (ironically guhoo) but the rest deserve whats ever coming to them with no good deeds redeeming them. madoka is a orihime type neutral who is simply following the first big dick she saw, which is vera. The good guys are full of antagonist and sob stories about how vera/working for vera/reunion/eating her pussy ruined their lives yabyaba. In the manga the good guys are clearly noted by the guys who don't treat gang like shit and the bad guys are everyone who does treat him like shit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> uh, so you said without Gang we wouldn't have a solution so I guess he is supposed to give the moral lession of the story?



there is none, which is not something i hate. i wish better characters were available so i can appreciate this story telling device. but meh.


----------



## Harihara (Jul 2, 2010)

Well since someone said I guess I can admit I like the reunion side more and yes I already read the spoilers.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

Rud's sacrifice will change him...unfortunately we won't see that in effect because Veritas is canned


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

Im not even sure who are supposed to be the good and who are the bad guys...
bad: Vera, Shinra, Guhoo, Fire Dragon I guess? good: Jeeha, Rud, Honse, Gangryong, Hayato ?
..Im not sure about the rest and I keep forgeting characters..

I can can sympathize with Vera, Shinra and Guhoo from the bad guys I mentioned but only Rud from the good guys. so reunion is more sympathetic for me in general.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Jul 3, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> uh, so you said without Gang we wouldn't have a solution so I guess he is supposed to give the moral lession of the story?





Wuzzman said:


> there is none.



My foot there isn't. It's only repeated by every character with a name on this series, and it's always almost the same scene, it's always them going "I am doing it for my veritas".


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

seaofjealousy said:


> My foot there isn't. It's only repeated by every character with a name on this series, and it's always almost the same scene, it's always them going "I am doing it for my veritas".



so the moral lession is you can do anything you want if its your truth and get away with it if you are strong enough?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 3, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> Im not even sure who are supposed to be the good and who are the bad guys...
> *bad: Vera, Shinra, Guhoo, Fire Dragon I guess? good: Jeeha, Rud, Honse, Gangryong, Hayato ?*
> ..Im not sure about the rest and I keep forgeting characters..
> 
> I can can sympathize with Vera, Shinra and Guhoo from the bad guys I mentioned but only Rud from the good guys. so reunion is more sympathetic for me in general.


Your pretty much on point with who's bad and who's good. 

Vera = Bad, but has a sob story about how her sister treated her. She will stop at nothing to achieve what she wants, and that to take Yuri's place and become a goddess.

Shinra = Bad, because she a sneaky chick an seems to look down on people even tho she has a sad story. 

Guhoo = Bad, cause he follows Vera, and shinra... he a goon or better said a Henchmen. He has a sob story but his actions so far have all been bad. His small hand in killing Anichella, Ganging up and beating an weak Gang, trying to kill a number of people, Trying to get rid of Gang again.

See the theme for the bad guys is, they kill. The good guys, haven't been seen to kill anybody yet. The Honse situation pretty much makes it loud and clear who's bad. Specially now that Hayato was on the good side all along so it makes even more sense.

The more tragic gray character is Madoka. Madoka has done bad things being a lacky for Vera. It shows her obbsession with keeping Vera in charge. She's like Danzo from Naruto. Evil deeds, but for a reason that is not so evil. Even she's been shown to not kill people, like her fight with guesong. 

Now the good guys, all follow Honse and Rud pretty much.  They want to keep their Traditionalist Martial Arts a secret as is their Tradition. They are fighting for that right against the odds. 

Gang, the protag, although he said he doesn't get strong for anybody but himself... He is trying to avenge his master, who died conducting the GOOD deed of stopping EVIL yuri from becoming an all powerful god. This pretty much sets the standard of good and evil in this story.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

but I feel like the bad guys were dragged into the whole mess via their family and shit while the good guys are there because they wanted to (succeeding their martial arts...etc). after that its no wonder they are more desperate and more willing to dirty their hands.

btw could someone tell me where can I find the raws for scanlationless chapters?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> uh, so you said without Gang we wouldn't have a solution so I guess he is supposed to give the moral lession of the story?


...Yeah somehow...i really cant tell you how this is gonna end or if were gonna have a proper end to the story im just making a prediction of what we already know.



Kellögem said:


> but I feel like the bad guys were dragged into the whole mess via their family and shit while the good guys are there because they wanted to (succeeding their martial arts...etc). after that its no wonder they are more desperate and more willing to dirty their hands.
> 
> btw could someone tell me where can I find the raws for scanlationless chapters?


they were forced or tricked  to come to have thier arts stolen...i dont remember where i heard that though.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> they were forced or tricked  to come to have thier arts stolen...i dont remember where i heard that though.



I see, I didnt remember that... still not that tragic imo but maybe I just feel like that cause Im not a martial artist.


thank you


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 3, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Rud's sacrifice will change him...unfortunately we won't see that in effect because Veritas is canned



dude where was it ever said that the story has ended completely??


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

I just saw the last chapter (I think) without the rest...


wft..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2010)

i told you you'll be trolled.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> so the moral lession is you can do anything you want if its your truth and get away with it if you are strong enough?


sounds a lot like RL to me...


x_danny_x said:


> dude where was it ever said that the story has ended completely??


oh not ended, just aborted due to monetary issues


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 3, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> sounds a lot like RL to me...



true, but I read fiction to escape from real life  


so whats up with Veritas then? did it end, or canceled, or on hiatus, do we know when will they continue it and for how long...etc?


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 3, 2010)

How many more chapters are there in the manga?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

part 1 ends at chapter 80...part 2 is in limbo until the author gets more money or something like that...


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> part 1 ends at chapter 80...part 2 is in limbo until the author gets more money or something like that...



Then people better start donating. 

Did chapter 77 come out yet?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 3, 2010)

Can someone tell me if this is worth the read. Not sure If I should continue reading - i got kind of bored with it D:


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth said:


> Then people better start donating.
> 
> Did chapter 77 come out yet?



Nah, but we expecting it soon.


----------



## hehey (Jul 4, 2010)

wun rayjin ajun said:


> Can someone tell me if this is worth the read. Not sure If I should continue reading - i got kind of bored with it D:


If you are still bored after chapter 34 then give up on it, its hopeless for you. Personally though i think its worth the read.


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Nah, but we expecting it soon.



helz0ne says Wednesday by the soonest, which is more like friday to be honest.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Either way or another we are on the final chaps.So no prob.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 10, 2010)

Chap 77 out !

oh yess..chap 76


----------



## Tangible (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm seriously going to be sad with no part 2 since to me it is obvious the author and artist were both banking on part 2. 

Chapter set up the last few chapters better than I thought, but not much development. Just clarification on some things we already knew. 

Nice art as usual, great scan by helz0ne as usual. Love this series and I wish it was more popular and had more success.


----------



## Blade (Jul 10, 2010)

Still 3 chapters, then it is gonna be over.



Anyways, awesome chapter as usual.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2010)

Too much dialogue.  I can't figure out what's going on anymore.  What's with the stuff with Guesong?  Why did they mention him?  And what's the deal with Major Yin?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 10, 2010)

The Guesong part was about, did he know about Honse. Being as tho he was a simp for Vera. Major Yin... Well, I guess speaking on that would lead to spoilers.


----------



## hehey (Jul 10, 2010)

1st of all, having read the spoilers.... Guesong is clearly the biggest asshole in the history of assholes, he could've prevented all of whats about to go down.

Guys, stop talking like its the end of the world, the artist said at the end of vol 10 "see ya in part 2", now, thats not exactly a sure thing, but that means that the artist is commited to draw part 2, it may not come soon, but it might come someday in the future.

Anyway, the chapter, Guesong didnt know about Honse fighting vera, Guesong and the Nine  Dragons never trusted each other, and Guesong knows what Vera's secret plan is and he also knows why them ninjas where there in the beginning (you shall see soon enough). Rud never revealed natural waves breathing tech, which was needed to learn the art without dying, so the 5 reunion guys who tried to learn it died without it.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 10, 2010)

I can understand why Hyunmi was pissed at Rud's response. In hindsight, he'd still probably hesitate to have revealed the breathing technique...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Hyunmi is a fucking bitch who needs to get back in the kitchen


----------



## hehey (Jul 10, 2010)

by the way, helz0ne is switching to volume scans now, that means that part 2 of chap 77 will just be called chap 78, and the next chapters will be numbered accordingly, meaning that part 1 will end in chap 81 (which is the magazine chap 80).


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 11, 2010)

lolz.
vera: rud your an asshole too.
rud: no i'm not.
vera: what about those 5 kids that died
rud:.......
biker girl: what about guesong?
rud:errr
biker girl: ass hole.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> by the way, helz0ne is switching to volume scans now, that means that part 2 of chap 77 will just be called chap 78, and the next chapters will be numbered accordingly, meaning that part 1 will end in chap 81 (which is the magazine chap 80).



???
They made up an extra chapter for not reason whatsoever? I'm just curious as to why, was it because they were lazy?


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

seaofjealousy said:


> ???
> They made up an extra chapter for not reason whatsoever? I'm just curious as to why, was it because they were lazy?


well, they got volume 10, and thats the way volume 10 was set up, so they were like "were going to number the chapters the way the volume do from now onm", thats why.

In the magazine there was a 77 part 1 and a 77 part 2 followed by 78-80, but in the volumes those were just called 77 & 78 followed by 79-81.


----------



## martryn (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't understand biker chick, then.  Did Rud do something wrong to Guesong?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah like let him get killed for no reason. sure nothing at all.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Guesong was a pussy whipped bitch who got _himself_ killed by trying to show off for some chick who wouldn't piss on him to put out a fire.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 11, 2010)

technically he was guilt ridden and emotional wreck. maybe if he knew his bff was perfectly fine he would have joined the 9 dragon plot without the irrational "verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" bits.


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> yeah like let him get killed for no reason. sure nothing at all.



Guesong deserved it, he let whats about to happen happen when he couldve stopped it all by simply telling Rud Vera's plan, Rud was right not to tell him anything.


----------



## GuidoMista (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Guesong told Hyunmi about Vera's plan.

ch 4

Which is all he's really obliged to do, I think,  given the circumstances.


----------



## ashurum (Jul 12, 2010)

GuidoMista said:


> I'm pretty sure Guesong told Hyunmi about Vera's plan.
> 
> ch 4
> 
> Which is all he's really obliged to do, I think,  given the circumstances.



Umm, I dont think so


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5293/88291906.jpg


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 12, 2010)

hehey said:


> Guesong deserved it, he let whats about to happen happen when he couldve stopped it all by simply telling Rud Vera's plan, Rud was right not to tell him anything.



Yeah Guesong was a serious B!tch for that. Cause he was betraying them AGAIN without telling them cause they... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would have all died if it wasn't for FD! 



So yeah he carried the shame of what he did to Honse... But he still was about to do him even dirtier!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 12, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> Yeah Guesong was a serious B!tch for that. Cause he was betraying them AGAIN without telling them cause they...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



actually honse wouldn't be in vaccinating of the manslaughter according to guesong because honse is a ki-less student of reunion and would be attending the normal school at the time.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> actually honse wouldn't be in vaccinating of the manslaughter according to guesong because honse is a ki-less student of reunion and would be attending the normal school at the time.


damn your right! I forgot bout that!


----------



## HInch (Jul 13, 2010)

The wait for 77 was worth it. The build up is killing me for it all to get crazy.


----------



## Regner (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone remind me:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who lives on in Part 2?  I remember seeing Rud kill himself for his friends, but which of them get to make it out alive?  I think it's Gangryong (obviously), Hayato, Jeeha, Lifewish guy, and Gu Honse?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 15, 2010)

Regner said:


> Someone remind me:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gang, honse, jeeha, hayato, shinra, fd. puppet girl and puppet boy, yuri, vera, earth beast


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Gang, honse, jeeha, hayato, shinra, fd. puppet girl and puppet boy, yuri, vera, earth beast




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fire Dragon dies?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Dragon dies?




*Spoiler*: __ 



fd, as in fire dragon lives lolz.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 15, 2010)

so basically only Rud...

ya coulda just said that


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2010)

I heard there were only 4 chapters left.

Damn, why does the ending have to be so rushed?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> lolz.
> vera: rud your an asshole too.
> rud: no i'm not.
> vera: what about those 5 kids that died
> ...



Seriously. Not that I hold it against him, though. Guesong was also an asshole. Doesn't mean you aren't an entertaining character. 



RAGING BONER said:


> so basically only Rud...
> 
> ya coulda just said that




*Spoiler*: _Don't forget_ 



Hyunmi and Madoka. And all the students at the school.

FD is debatable. It isn't clear if he's dead or not by the end, he's just lying there and Yuri is talking to him. It could go either way, but I hope he isn't. 





*Spoiler*: _question about a death_ 




Does Paul die? I can't remember reading or seeing any images of it.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2010)

Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: _question about a death_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Paul dies, killed by Vera.  They show an image of his corpse when the room is revealed to everyone on the big TV.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Jul 29, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> Guhoo vs. Gang
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Puppies and Brats, or a brat with a puppy? hahaha

either way i just love it when gang calls em like that!


----------



## martryn (Jul 29, 2010)

Whoa, did I, uh..., miss a chapter?  I totally forgot about this manga and haven't seen a release in weeks.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2010)

No release yet.  Hell-zone is taking their sweet time.


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome.Time to read.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome chapter :33
Why is Vera gathering all the students inside a place without exit? 
It seems that the 9 dragons are gonna fight against some of the elders, and is gonna be tough seeing that the Norh Broad Fist master made his student escape.


----------



## mythfate (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice. The next two chapters should be especially epic.


----------



## hehey (Aug 8, 2010)

Very blew up Pauls eye and almost did the same to rud?, lol.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 9, 2010)

Vera was on some other shit this chapter. Very much looking forward to how things on her front go down.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 9, 2010)

Liquid Shark


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 9, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Awesome chapter :33
> Why is Vera gathering all the students inside a place without exit?
> It seems that the 9 dragons are gonna fight against some of the elders, and is gonna be tough seeing that the Norh Broad Fist master made his student escape.



There would only be one reason why Vera gathered all the students inside the place without an exit, especially when she is working with the traditionalists. 

As for the elders fighting most of the 9 dragons, they aren't weak and should be able to hold their own.  <Sigh> I wish I didn't know now how Veritas ends.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 9, 2010)

HappyHalloween said:


> Liquid Shark



Do you get the feeling after seeing Liquid Shark's face that she doesn't Fire Dragon?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 9, 2010)

Kids at reunion "We are taught to trust no one. Back stabbing is the reunion way!"
Vera "Hey every body lets have another mass assembly but in the cage fighting room!"
Kids at reunion "Oh the cage fighting room? Oh thats weird nothing weird at all about a room with no natural exits and with doors that only open from the outside. Yep having the entire student body sit here makes a lot of sense when there is a perfectly good auditorium used 2 chapters ago."
Madoka "Flower"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 9, 2010)

Do i detect mass slaughter of reunion fodder in the upcoming chappy?


and FD looks to be in Big trouble now that LS is back...everyone knows Water > Fire :WOW


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Do i detect mass slaughter of reunion fodder in the upcoming chappy?
> 
> 
> and FD looks to be in Big trouble now that LS is back...everyone knows Water > Fire :WOW



You think but looking at liquid sharks face that looks like burn marks.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder why FD wants Gang. Wait, it must be because Lightning > Water.


----------



## Death (Aug 11, 2010)

^ FD wants Gang only to wake Yuri up.  LT used something with his lightning to completely shut Yuri down.  FD is hoping Gang gets stronger and removes the lightning.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 15, 2010)

Mega spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



QQ Rud dies T_T T_T T_T T_T massive QQ...


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 15, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> You think but looking at liquid sharks face that looks like burn marks.



Lightning/electricity burns also.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Mega spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's been known for awhile now


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That's been known for awhile now



Yeah, but as seen above some ppl don't know....and i just had to QQ


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't think she would kill even her allies on the student council.  That is why this manga rocks, for the author to have the courage to do this and risk pissing off the readers. Nice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2010)

Where i come from this episode is a fine example of trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow Vera is a crazy bitch. Guess she didn't take the rejection from Lightning Tiger well.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 15, 2010)

wow. Shit is hitting the fan hardcore.

What a chapter. I have to admit the past few chapters, I was only in for the art. So can anyone explain me Vera's goal? Was all she wanted to be the head of Heaven's Riches? I don't understand. Couldn't she just kill all the old guys instead of betraying all her allies who sticked with her for years?

Why did she even have to kill all the students? Couldn't she just destroy their Ki-point.. whatever so that they can't use martial arts anymore?

I thought it was dramatic and stuff but i don't see the point in all this. It's as if the author want to create a really dramatic twist per force but without reason. Doesn't seem like very good storytelling to me. And with not very good I mean abysmal.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

^ She had to kill any and all students of reunion if she was to inherit the title of Queen bitch of Heaven's Riches and become a goddess.

Gangryong, the only student who didn't take artificial Ki or learn any moves outside of EotL, was the only one allowed to be spared because he was still pure traditionalist.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, Vera did all of this for the title of being Queen Bitch? 

What advantages does she even gain from being QB of Heaven's Riches? It has to be something like ruler of Korea for her to justify killing all the students.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2010)

Lucius said:


> wow. Shit is hitting the fan hardcore.
> 
> What a chapter. I have to admit the past few chapters, I was only in for the art. _*So can anyone explain me Vera's goal*_? Was all she wanted to be the head of Heaven's Riches? I don't understand. Couldn't she just kill all the old guys instead of betraying all her allies who sticked with her for years?
> 
> ...



The rest of your dewy eyed post is not surprising considering that statement. I mean she wanted to become god like 20 chapters ago. Her sole desire is to replace her sister and that's it. 

Ok to explain it slower for the slower folk. She wants the "become god" ritual they originally had planned for yuri to be performed on her. the Elders will make her god.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

Killer Bee said:


> Wow, Vera did all of this for the title of being Queen Bitch?
> 
> What advantages does she even gain from being QB of Heaven's Riches? It has to be something like ruler of Korea for her to justify killing all the students.



lol Ruler of Korea? Kim Jong Il curbstomps


she'll have to settle for goddess of nature instead


----------



## Lucius (Aug 15, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> The rest of your dewy eyed post is not surprising considering that statement. I mean she wanted to become god like 20 chapters ago. Her sole desire is to replace her sister and that's it.
> 
> Ok to explain it slower for the slower folk. She wants the "become god" ritual they originally had planned for yuri to be performed on her. the Elders will make her god.



i see thank you. i was never interested in the plot till now tbh since not much significant stuff happened between hot chicks, Gang fail and Honse win. i mean you'd have to be borderline -not interested in girls- between all those boobs to care about the plot.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2010)

no one is having sex and its barely even softcore porn. its like jerking off to megan fox when watching transformers, at some point we stop being 13...


----------



## Lucius (Aug 15, 2010)

i see you you are telling me in all honestly that you are reading this for the plot? very good choice indeed


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2010)

I can respect it for the individual story devices. I mean I can see if the action was totally badass or the fanservice was top tier but neither is the case for this manga. big tits and panty shots can't carry every fucking manga.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

in an e-world with jizzhut, youporn and the million other free porn sites out there people still get turned on by cartoon titties?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2010)

where can i read this online?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

^ don't bother, it got canceled mid story


----------



## Random Member (Aug 15, 2010)

Excuse the ignorance but it's really totally confirmed that there'll be no Part 2?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ don't bother, it got canceled mid story


                    wtf


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 15, 2010)

^
^
no part 2....wtf!

Anyways, you can read it all on mangafox


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Excuse the ignorance but it's really totally confirmed that there'll be no Part 2?


unless the money men are willing to shovel out a few zillion korean pesos to the author, you won't be gettin' a part deux...


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2010)

i kind of feel sorry for Guhoo, then again, he did betray his girlfriend (who he allegedly loved).


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 15, 2010)

guesong didnt abandon yardplay afterall...chick was just too stupid too listen.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

Vera is cold blooded. Madoka is a moron.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm happy with the Madoka's ending , that bitch deserved that.

Hmm so Shinra is single now , I want GangxShinra  .


----------



## Random Member (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> unless the money men are willing to shovel out a few zillion korean pesos to the author, you won't be gettin' a part deux...



Well shit...



Oxvial said:


> Hmm so Shinra is single now , I want GangxShinra  .


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Where i come from this episode is a fine example of trolling.



lol, he trolled his owned manga.  Excellent.  I'd give him +1 rep.


----------



## Corran (Aug 16, 2010)

What the fuck just happened? 
Did half the cast just get killed!?

I really want Vera to get fucked up beyond belief now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 16, 2010)

You said it, Gang. What the fuck.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2010)

This chapter made me sad.

It's a foreboding of no more fanservice from Madoka. 

Still got a bit of Shinra in this chap though. 

Also, loved how FD was raping.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah liquid shark went down fast, FD hardly broke a sweat. Now I wonder how the hell this will have a decent ending with only a few chapters left...


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> in an e-world with jizzhut, youporn and the million other free porn sites out there people still get turned on by cartoon titties?



What a world we live in.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, Vera killing almost all the school's students.
How could that happen, really, they could've at  least gang banged her.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 16, 2010)

I like how the police apparently does not exist in this manga


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

I like how none of these Korean kids play starcraft


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I like how none of these Korean kids play starcraft



Quoted for epic truth.......I was just there for a few weeks b4 sc2 came out and they have a tv channel that is all sc tournaments and replays.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

Hn....FD is a good guy?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 16, 2010)

There are multiple channels for watching starcraft. Only two are 24/7.

Epic chapter.


----------



## kayanathera (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I like how none of these Korean kids play starcraft



what is starcraft?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> what is starcraft?


...............wut?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> what is starcraft?



Go play it, and you will find the true Queen Bitch of the Universe, unlike Vera...


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Am I the only person who find vera a much better character now that she is a mass murderess?

She actually seems like a conflicted person now rather than a fem-bot


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Am I the only person who find vera a much better character now that she is a mass murderess?
> 
> She actually seems like a conflicted person now rather than a fem-bot



She also killed (until now) the less charismatic characters , of course some people are going to be mad because they aren't going to fap at Madoka boobs now.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 16, 2010)

Vera crying was a nice touch. It showed that she wasn't a complete emotion/heartless bitch.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> She also killed (until now) the less charismatic characters , of course some people are going to be mad because they aren't going to fap at Madoka boobs now.



Well I really thought guhuu was going to be sticking around for a while


----------



## kayanathera (Aug 16, 2010)

I think this was the most intense chapter of Veritas untill now.Somehow the characters became more real as the fodder was tossed aside,but I will MEGA-RAGE if there is no part 2


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 16, 2010)

Knowing that the next chapter is the last one...until the author can put it out again/whatever, can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 16, 2010)

I started  reading Veritas yesterday. I couldn't stop reading till I got caught up. It got pretty intense in one chapter. I'm impressed.

(That is to say in chapter 79 everything changed for me.)


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Well I really thought guhuu was going to be sticking around for a while



After acting all emo about his family being his reason to fight , and how he really won versus Anichella (girls helping him again  ) , I'm really happy with his ending too and good thing Gang pwned him before this happened xD.

Paul was a jerk so I don't care about him , now Biker chick was kinda cool but I'm not gonna miss her.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 16, 2010)

Vera has bad information, Gang took that kicking dude's half-step move.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Half step is a universal traditional move


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2010)

no its not. its what honse made up.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

What chapter was it?

This demands a re-read


----------



## Harihara (Aug 16, 2010)

oh Madoka 

.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2010)

sucks that madoka died


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 16, 2010)

i knew it, vera is saiyan 

btw, what happened to the other smilies, i click more, it just goes to the top of the page >.>


----------



## HInch (Aug 17, 2010)

Massacres are always fun times. I kind of feel bad as I liked Guhoo, but the others needed to be culled as part of "EPIC SHITSTORM" ploy.

Best way to try and get funded for another part is to go batshit insane with the storyline. 

I'm going on the basis that Madoka survives, should there be a part II.


----------



## hehey (Aug 17, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Knowing that the next chapter is the last one...until the author can put it out again/whatever, can't wait to see what happens.



theres two chapters left. Helz0ne are going by the volume numbering, (where chap 79 isnt split into 2 parts). Part 1 ends in chap 81.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 17, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> no its not. its what honse made up.


Yeah. It's not taken from someone else's art, just a move Honse developed to fight Reunion martial artists. Or something.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 17, 2010)

HInch said:


> I'm going on the basis that Madoka survives, should there be a part II.



This would ruin Vera's and Madoka's final moment, so I hope it doesn't.


----------



## newbieFans (Aug 17, 2010)

shit. this chapter is the proof that there'll be no part 2. beside reunion schoolers there're not many fighters except old/middle aged geezer.
it's no fun to see gang has no rivals except it's vera.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 17, 2010)

Surely you all know better than me, but how many ways can this end if there will be no part 2?

A)Gangryong absorbs all of his master's ki from Yuri and passes out with Yuri crushing everyone while he recovers. Leaving the Nine Dragons, the Heaven's Riches Faction, and The Reunion standing at the top?

2)The Nine Dragons getting massacred (except for Honse of course  ), and Fire Dragon escaping with Gangryong and Yuri to train him because EOTL is the only thing that can stop Vera (with Honse's help of course  ?)

III. Rud (or God forbid, Honse) dies and Gangryong goes ape-shit and Lightning Breaks all the old dudes, allowing everyone to escape leaving the Heaven's Riches Faction, the Reunion Faction, and the Nine Dragons?

The First and Third seem the most plausible of the 3 for me. But I think it would be interesting if Reunion got crushed (completely crushed) and it was up to Fire Dragon to help Gangryong gain his inheritance (LT's ki) and crush Vera. And then him keeping Fire Dragon and Yuri in check like LT did.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 17, 2010)

Could Vera get anymore boring...


----------



## Fenix (Aug 17, 2010)

Just caught up to this after quite the hiatus 

WOW...what a twist

Poor Madoka and Guhoo


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 18, 2010)

newbieFans said:


> shit. this chapter is the proof that there'll be no part 2. beside reunion schoolers there're not many fighters except old/middle aged geezer.
> it's no fun to see gang has no rivals except it's vera.



No, all it means is that it this manga if it has a second part will be unpredictible.  Maybe somebody can correct me on this but wasn't there supposed to be more than one school for the reunion?  Also there must of been people who already graduated from the school.  As for the nine dragons aren't they supposed to be master class martial artist so if they do go up against those "old/middle aged geezer"s than it still will be interesting.  My guess is that the traditionists didn't have all their apprecentices in the school so there still could get really epic still with many powerful characters on both sides that we still don't know about.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 18, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Vera has bad information, Gang took that kicking dude's half-step move.



I wouldn't considered that as reunion information: However I think that anti-void techinques that FD gave Gang would be consider reunion information.  Also I believe Honse taught him some techinques for his ki manlipulation.


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2010)

Vera is high again and went on rampage.Now that's original.


----------



## HInch (Aug 18, 2010)

Killer Bee said:


> This would ruin Vera's and Madoka's final moment, so I hope it doesn't.



Yeah, but fanservice usually beats actual storyline.

Although they probably won't need Madoka for the young kids to fap over if Yuri stops being lazy and wakes up. It's just one of those feelings.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 30, 2010)

So, when does the new chapter come out?


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2010)

damn they take so long with their scans.   Although then again one can get a pretty good jist of what happened just by looking at the raw but still.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Well it is ending pretty soon. Don't you want it to last as long as possible?


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Well it is ending pretty soon. Don't you want it to last as long as possible?


I'm pretty sure I read everywhere that Part 1 is apparently ending here and that Part II would resume once the author gets back on his feet (financially).   Besides this manga still has a bunch of loose ends one of which is LT still.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I read that as well. But who knows when that'll be.


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 1, 2010)

rud's a pussy...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2010)

Rud  **


----------



## Badalight (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuuuuck 

Sad Rud is gone... he was one of my favorites.

This chapter was pretty sweet, but I'm sad we didn't get to see all of those fights that were being hyped up for so long.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2010)

That was anti-climatic....


----------



## Random Member (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh God, that crying face...


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 2, 2010)

ROFL for the face ahahah!

Anyhow, horrible chapter is horrible.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, it was pretty terrible.

Actually, the last few chapters have been pretty terrible with the demise of Guhoo, Paul, Madoka, and Hyunmi.

Part II needs to be epic to cover up this fail. And we probably won't even see it for a year at best.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

my reaction after reading this chapter:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow

I can't think of ANYTHING that killed off so many major characters so fast. This is fucking genocide.

Amazing @___@

I also like how the author pulled a fast one on us:

Before: hey, the free elders are going to come and rape Reunion's evil ass

Now: Holy fuck Reunion are good-guys compared to this pack of child murderers

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

What a stupid death  Did really Rud trust Vera's words?
And also Vera said that she want to avenge Anacheli's death, unfortunately she was the one who killed her,nonsensical.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

Vera didn't kill Anacheli, Guhoo and Yuri did : /


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

Yuri killed Anicheli? Lol it seems that i need a reread


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2010)

It was in a relatively recent chapter.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 2, 2010)

The mangaka pretty much kills everyone, AWESOME!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm kinda surprised with Rud demise , he was popular with almost all the readers of Veritas..well perhaps not on Korea xD.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think the author(s) are motivated by what is popular with the fans.

No author who butchers half the cast in one go would.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant wait for someone to smack the shit out of Vera, what an annoying bitch. And Rud is a fucking idiot, what guarantees did Vera give besides her word..........noob.


----------



## korican04 (Sep 2, 2010)

So...was this the end of part 1 or is there a chapter left?


----------



## Cooli (Sep 2, 2010)

Recent chaps have been on some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bullshit


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

They've been the most mould breaking, unexpected comics I've read in a while.



korican04 said:


> So...was this the end of part 1 or is there a chapter left?



One more chapter, then that maybe the last Veritas ever.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> One more chapter, then that maybe the last Veritas ever.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

That was goofy, definite meme material

This this is a comic I'd recommend to anyone who likes comics.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2010)

oh..

I wonder if he had fun drawing that, perhaps the entire genocide is the authors way of taking out his frustration because of the cancellation^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

No, he's just hardcore.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 2, 2010)

Rud's death was so anti climatic..


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Rud's death was kinda funny.Lol for rushed character ending.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

i seriously doubt Rud won't be in my imaginary part 2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

God Vera needs to die in a very painful fashion...but damn only one chapter left, I hope it's a long one.

"Vera You Bitch" should be this manga's slogan.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2010)

Only satisfaction with characters like Vera is their fall from grace. It wouldn't just be defeat her entire world will crumble.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2010)

Emo rud dies like a emo should.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 2, 2010)

Quiet wuzz man.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2010)

REVENGA!!!
Commit Suicide.
COMMIT SUICIDE!!!


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 2, 2010)

Dumb Rud is dumb. 

1 chapter left, I feel nervous. Does anyone know if its the usual 20ish pages or does it go out with like a 40 page chapter?


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2010)

To be honest, props to Rud for making his death as gory as possible. 

It's the isolation chambers, man. You come out with a nicer haircut but are inherently more emo. That's why Gang is still bad ass, he stays away from them.

Or it could be the artificial ki, but the isolation beauty parlour is definitely my first choice.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 3, 2010)

Veritas getting axed?
So next chapter is the last?


----------



## Laxus (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope Fire Dragon makes it out alright.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Veritas getting axed?
> So next chapter is the last?



It's not "getting axed". It's just the end of part 1.

The author will write part 2 when he's stable financially.


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2010)

Laxus said:


> I hope Fire Dragon makes it out alright.



This is hugely important. FD grew on me as the story developed. Plus the mid-air Vader choke despite its inefficiency was fantastic.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2010)

Killer Bee said:


> Dumb Rud is dumb.
> 
> 1 chapter left, I feel nervous. Does anyone know if its the usual 20ish pages or does it go out with like a 40 page chapter?



The usual chapter length is not 20, it's around 30.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 3, 2010)

I know people hate Yuri, but DAMN she's just the hottest chick in his manwa.



Killer Bee said:


> Dumb Rud is dumb.
> 
> 1 chapter left, I feel nervous. Does anyone know if its the usual 20ish pages or does it go out with like a 40 page chapter?



Around 30 pages.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 3, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I know people hate Yuri, but DAMN she's just the hottest chick in his manwa.


please
madoka has her beat


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> please
> madoka has her beat



She dead


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2010)

bah the next chapter is just set up anyways again.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 3, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> please
> madoka has her beat



Madoka was nice too, but damn... Yuri's on another level here... LT must've tapped that, you just know it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You'll see when the next chapter comes out  She just looks hot for some reason lol


----------



## Cooli (Sep 3, 2010)

Be interesting if Vera didn't really kill everyone


----------



## HInch (Sep 4, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I know people hate Yuri, but DAMN she's just the hottest chick in his manwa.



It's because she's in a coma, I expect.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2010)

"That must be shopped"

What an author


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 4, 2010)

Badalight said:


> It's not "getting axed". It's just the end of part 1.
> 
> The author will write part 2 when he's stable financially.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 5, 2010)

So, Im hoping that hayato masters northern broad strike and teaches it to gangryong so that he's like a lightning tiger-lite 

Damn, lightning tiger was a badass


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2010)

wait so whats the status? I was under the impression the second part would start right away.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 6, 2010)

As far as I am aware, the ending part 1 was rushed by the distributer... not because of the author. And it really does feel rushed if you think about it.

In any case, author needs to either be stable financially, but the manga distributers haven't picked up the 2nd part yet... that's mainly what he's waiting on I believe. Veritas unfortunately isn't as popular in Korea as it is from foreigners..

At least that's what being said about it on the helzone forums.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 6, 2010)

where to get the raw of 81?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2010)

wait a minute so is ch 80 the last chapter or is there more, as stated by the above 2 posters, how many chapters are available in raw format?


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2010)

1 more chapter is left.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 7, 2010)

They split one of the raw chapters up into 2 parts for some reason, so there's 80 raw chapters and 81 translated chapters. So 1 more to go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2010)

Final Chapter out now.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Time to read the final chapter.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah, well, while Veritas doesn't always live up to its promise I still hope there's a Part Two.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 20, 2010)

Dat Yuri 
Gang was so full of himself, maybe too much overconfident, Vera is no fodder 

The art of the final chapter was awesome


----------



## Laxus (Sep 20, 2010)

Fire Dragon


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Lighting Rash!.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 20, 2010)

The shit has hit the fan


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2010)

Still no part 2


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2010)

Never did get to see Honse fight... Injustice


----------



## Cooli (Sep 20, 2010)

The sad faces 


Who was holding Guesong's mask?


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cooli said:


> The sad faces
> 
> 
> Who was holding Guesong's mask?



The true leader/topper:  Chapter 64

Awesome chapter.  Just when Vera thought she won, she pretty much got fubared.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 20, 2010)

the kid that brown rice saved.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah. Life Wisher. I thought so, but wasn't sure.


Can't wait to see some Yuri action


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2010)

me too


----------



## Harihara (Sep 20, 2010)

Yuri looks good, and well

Atleast the puppet girl didn't get killed even though she hardly did anything at all


----------



## Random Member (Sep 20, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Never did get to see Honse fight... Injustice



Too true.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 20, 2010)

But just think of what he'll be able to do after 5 years time of training 




(Yuri may or may not be helping them. That part was unclear to me.)


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 20, 2010)

Yuri is against vera

there can only be 1 HBIC


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 20, 2010)

....and its over. 

I hope there is a Part 2, Veritas sure was a fun read and my introduction to Manhwa. It would be shameful for the story not to continue.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 21, 2010)

Cooli said:


> But just think of what he'll be able to do after 5 years time of training
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In order to become the official head of the Heaven's Riches faction Vera had to destroy Reunion, which was Yuri's project. This included all the so-called traditionalists like Rud, Jeeha and Honse, because even though they were opposed to the Reunion martial artists they accepted Reunion's methods like artificial ki (but Gangryong got a pass because he never accepted artificial ki or let Reunion learn EoTL). She succeeded, though some of the Reunion kids survived and swore revenge.

Fire Dragon, who was loyal to Yuri, had Gangryong absorb the ki of Lightning Tiger that was keeping her in a coma. She wakes up and saves Fire Dragon from being killed, but realises that on her own she's screwed (as even Fire Dragon, who had surpassed the limits of his art via Reunion's methods was getting murdered by a group of enemies). Instead she decides to gather the survivors of Vera's slaughter, because in just five years they'll become strong enough to defeat the Heaven's Riches faction. Those characters are pretty much the heroes, plus a few old villains.

Or something like that, anyway.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 21, 2010)

Gang said he only took some of LT ki at least as much as he can handle, so that means Yuri might still be restricted by the remaining Ki. Maybe she wont be able to use her full power and shame about FD dying.


----------



## hehey (Sep 21, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Fire Dragon, who was loyal to Yuri, had Gangryong absorb the ki of Lightning Tiger that was keeping her in a coma. She wakes up and saves Fire Dragon from being killed, *but realises that on her own she's screwed (as even Fire Dragon, who had surpassed the limits of his art via Reunion's methods was getting murdered by a group of enemies)*. Instead she decides to gather the survivors of Vera's slaughter, because in just five years they'll become strong enough to defeat the Heaven's Riches faction. Those characters are pretty much the heroes, plus a few old villains.


What the flip? did you not see all those bitches that were "Murdering" FD dead on the ground (because Yuri killed them)?, theres a reason those heavens riches guys were hiding like cowards until Yuri fell into a coma a year ago (then they got into contact with Vera), its because shes a beast.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 21, 2010)

hehey said:


> What the flip? did you not see all those bitches that were "Murdering" FD dead on the ground (because Yuri killed them)?, theres a reason those heavens riches guys were hiding like cowards until Yuri fell into a coma a year ago (then they got into contact with Vera), its because shes a beast.



That's right. Yuri was always considered to be the best. If it wasn't for LT, Vera would have never been able to do the things she's been doing, and Yuri would basically be a god right now.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 21, 2010)

hehey said:


> What the flip? did you not see all those bitches that were "Murdering" FD dead on the ground (because Yuri killed them)?, theres a reason those heavens riches guys were hiding like cowards until Yuri fell into a coma a year ago (then they got into contact with Vera), its because shes a beast.


Yeah, she killed them. But my point is that just as Fire Dragon has a limit to the number of people he can fight at once, so does Yuri. That's why she can't just walk in and take charge. The fact that Yuri's limit is above Fire Dragons is irrelevant.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 21, 2010)

Yuri is hot


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2010)

So is FD officially dead?

I mean, we saw him sitting on the ground, bloodied and eyes closed.

Dead? Perhaps. Not confirmed though. Could be knocked out. Yuri might have been able to save him.


----------



## HInch (Sep 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> So is FD officially dead?
> 
> I mean, we saw him sitting on the ground, bloodied and eyes closed.
> 
> Dead? Perhaps. Not confirmed though. Could be knocked out. Yuri might have been able to save him.



I'm not sure. He's the main motivator for Shinra's defection to Yuri along with Guhoo's murder at the hands of Vera.

1. He dies, Shinra joins Yuri to avenge her master and get revenge for her former boyfriend.

2. He lives. Apprentice allies with master etc. plus oh yeah dead Guhoo blah blah.


----------



## hehey (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys, Yuri knows aboput the massacre at the school, that leaves only two explanations:

1) FD tiold her, meaning hes bare alive to tell the tale.

2) those heavens riches elders that were after them mnanaged to live lomng enough for Yuri to beat the info out if them.

i think number 1 is more liklely.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope he's still alive.


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think Fire Dragon would die off-page.  That's bad writing.


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 22, 2010)

^As far as I understood his publishers didn't renew his contract for more chapters so he had to come up with some believable ending, I doubt he thought about writing quality that much.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 23, 2010)

Fire Dragon looks kind of death to me. Limp and against a rock. The more I see Lightning Tiger, the more I want him to be in the manga. He's just so damn badass.

I'm sensing massive building-destroying fights in the future.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 23, 2010)

Yuri said he wasn't dead


----------



## Blade (Sep 23, 2010)

FD is not dead;

Just heavily wounded.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh well. I guess it's good that he's alive then. If not his death would've been anti-climatic, killed by fodder and all ..


----------



## kayanathera (Sep 24, 2010)

I DEMAND A PART 2


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe in a few years...


----------



## Laxus (Sep 24, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> I'm sensing massive building-destroying fights in the future.



Probably. Looks like it from what we seen happened to those buildings when Fire Dragon got jumped.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 29, 2010)

PART 222222222222


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a date for part 2? Has the author said anything about it? (Other than the last page of chap 81)


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Does anyone have a date for part 2? Has the author said anything about it? (Other than the last page of chap 81)



Its kind of in limbo right now I think. So don't hold your breath


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Its kind of in limbo right now I think. So don't hold your breath



Ugh. At least I've still got Tower of God


----------



## HInch (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 25, 2010)

You made me think there was important news


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2010)

Cooli said:


> You made me think there was important news



Same here.


----------



## martryn (Nov 26, 2010)

Fuck.  I entered this thread expecting an announcement of part II release dates.  Fuck this.


----------



## BVB (Nov 26, 2010)

martryn said:


> Fuck.  I entered this thread expecting an announcement of part II release dates.  Fuck this.



^ this exactly


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 26, 2010)

BASTIDS!! LOL My hopes was SKY HIGH! lol


----------



## Adagio (Nov 26, 2010)

First I was like 

but then...


----------



## Badalight (Nov 26, 2010)

The artist recently stated in his blog that he was working on a new manga and that it was NOT Veritas. So sorry guys, looks like Veritas is done.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 26, 2010)

Badalight said:


> The artist recently stated in his blog that he was working on a new manga and that it was NOT Veritas. So sorry guys, looks like Veritas is done.



Damn 

Got a link to it?


----------



## martryn (Nov 26, 2010)

The depression is setting in.  It might never leave.


----------



## Vertigo5 (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2010)

Where is that Hayato crying face when you need it.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 11, 2010)

BASTARDS!!!! QUIT PLAYIN' WITH MAH EMOTIONS!!!!!! mad


----------



## Laxus (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Cooli (Dec 11, 2010)

That dog looks high


----------



## Laxus (Dec 11, 2010)

High off disappointment.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2010)

That dog has human eyes  Wtf?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 11, 2010)

Laxus said:


> High off disappointment.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Mahdi (Jan 23, 2011)

*Veritas pt 2?*

Is there a veritas pt 2 coming out or has it been canceled?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 23, 2011)

Seriously bro


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 24, 2011)

Part 2 will come out the same time we get a new HunterXHunter chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 24, 2011)

If you check the artist blog, he  mentions that he is preparing a serialization in Japan, but will offer more info once a more solid plan is formed.

I'm not sure if he's talking about Veritas or a new project all together. 

Don't get your hopes up for something new anytime soon. If any new info pops up, it will be posted, don't keep rising this thread from the dead asking the same ole tired question.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 24, 2011)

Honestly if he gets serilied in jump i prbly wouldnt even bother reading it


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to whichever mod merged my thread with this one I couldnt find it for my life! and if this comes out when a hunter x hunter chap comes out well.....my daughter will be 10 by then and shes a newborn


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats on the baby, may you and your family be blessed.


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you sir I appreciate it


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

And here i thought we had news


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2011)

When I saw this thread in the "new posts" section, I know someone had bumped it and someone would complain about it being bumped


----------



## Cooli (Jan 24, 2011)

If you don't have important news about the manga, then don't post 

Is that too hard for people to understand?


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 29, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> If you don't have important news about the manga, then don't post
> 
> Is that too hard for people to understand?



Yes

10char


----------



## Oxymoron (Jan 30, 2011)

Well since its bumped already, I think we can now safely say there will be no continuation of this manhwa.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 30, 2011)

wut?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Apparently the author is trying to get some manga/manhwa published in Japan, whether it be Veritas, Witchcraft Troops, or some other series, who knows. 

blub blub


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

I kinda knew this manhwa wasnt going to continue


----------



## Cooli (Jan 31, 2011)

That's some fucked up shit


----------



## Ender (Jan 31, 2011)

fuck  i wanted to see vera's sister


----------



## Cooli (Jan 31, 2011)

She's been shown already


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 27, 2011)

Veritas>Stereotypical manga


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Veritas>Stereotypical manga



Fuck You!


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Fuckin douchebump.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2011)

Goddamnit!  I thought there was fucking news!  I thought the tsunami bullshit in Japan increased to need for Korean work!  What the fuck?  There's no new news?  FUCK!


----------



## Cooli (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there anyway to lock the thread till there's news?


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2011)

FFS stop with the bumps without any news


----------



## HInch (Mar 28, 2011)

Not trying to go against the grain here (I am) but what kind of moronic idea would it be to lock the thread? So if anyone wants to talk about it further or has recently discovered part one they aren't allowed to post about it because "wah wah I wasted 2 seconds of my life and now how will I sit around eating Cheetos and masturbating to porn?"

If someone bumps the thread, _deal with it_. You'll just end up with duplicate threads/driving away potential fans.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 28, 2011)

If the bumping upsets you why not just un-subscribe?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 28, 2011)

so, i read part one over the weekend because of the breaker thread. 

this manhwa was really good. i loved the art in it.

although the MC was cool i liked the side characters more. Guesong was my favorite character in it, and Hayato was second.

i really wanted to see someone beat Vera bad. although the ending was open, i'm not that disappointed in it if it is the final ending and there is no part 2.

hyunmi was the hottest girl in it. i hope she lived, but i doubt it.


----------



## HInch (Mar 29, 2011)

Good to see someone else appreciating Guesong, and welcome to the manga. 

You got here at that point in its life where we don;t know whether it will live or die, but bar the rushed ending, I find Veritas great even if it were to end as we've seen it now.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 29, 2011)

Why does a kickass manhwa like this not continued? 
I'm sad that Rud died, he was one of my favourites.


----------



## birabudo (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish they would continue this manhwa really got me hooked I loved all the characters I am praying there is a part 2.


----------



## zapman (Mar 29, 2011)

I felt trolled... all that build up and we never got to see Honse fight.
I also needed to see Vera get smashed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

Honse = Everyone else

It's canon son.


----------



## HInch (Mar 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Honse = Everyone else
> 
> It's canon son.



This is the exact answer for everything.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2011)

I loved this manhwa. Was really bummed it ended so suddenly.

But, despite the ending, this manhwa is one of my favorite. ever.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 30, 2011)

Comming online every week for breaker and then veritas. Good times.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2011)

Gangryong is the best protagonist from anything I've read.


----------



## HInch (Mar 31, 2011)

Gang seems to be a love him or hate him kind of guy. I personally love him, but he did get a lot of shit early on when most started reading.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 31, 2011)

sighs i wish it came back. but after waiting for so long, my hopes are gone. same goes for HxH. jesus...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 31, 2011)

Who the fuck is the bad guy/good guy? When you look at it first, okay... it's Vera. But then... holy shit Yuri killed that girl Rud liked. And then... Lightning Tiger is on Vera's side... and now Lightning Tiger's disciple wants to kill Vera.

In the words of Gangryong, what the fuck. I still don't get it, pardon me.

All I got from it is they chose different "paths".


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 31, 2011)

^vera and her sister are bad, and so is fire dragon.

lightning tiger just wanted to use vera so she'd fight her sister 

vera and yuri were on different sides, but were both heartless bitches that's why lightning tiger said they're the same.

the traditional ones who were on vera's side were bad. 

lightning tiger and Hayato's master were good

the nine dragons were good.

hyunmi was good, she was like the only girl who was.


----------



## HInch (Apr 1, 2011)

Basically just follow the Gang and no one else.

Don't Trust Anyone.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 1, 2011)

So I just caught up to this last night...

Has it really been discontinued?


----------



## HInch (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> So I just caught up to this last night...
> 
> Has it really been discontinued?



I believe funds were a factor, as well as infighting with the team doing the thing.

Rumour has it that the author said he'd do the second part when funding is secured. I wouldn't hold your breath on that.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 16, 2011)

at least give me a panel of vera on the floor or something fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 21, 2011)

here's one 

retreat


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Man that only made me remember what a dumb bitch Madoka was.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Gangryong is the best protagonist from anything I've read.



You are very, very, _very _poorly read.

I like Gang but on the scale of protagonists from things he wouldn't get into the top 200.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2011)

Gang has well put together personality, but he's a terrible protagonist

Something isn't quite right when I want the protagonist to get his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) face punched in, preferably with a sledgehammer


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 21, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *You are very, very, very poorly read.*
> 
> I like Gang but on the scale of protagonists from things he wouldn't get into the top 200.



Probably. I've read my share of mangas/manhwas but probably nothing that compares to some of the veterans here.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, by manga/manwha standards he's very good. I was judging him by all fiction standards.


----------



## hehey (Apr 21, 2011)

Gangryong was awseome, there wasn't a single moment in the manga where i wasn't rooting for him, then again.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 21, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Man that only made me remember what a dumb bitch Madoka was.



yeah, when she first showed up i thought she was going to be different. 

i hated that she looked up to vera, and sided with her, and not the 9 dragons.

she was ridiculously hot though


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 23, 2011)

the manga didnt have an ending or finished.   basically it just got interrupted and looks to be the end of it.

crap.  i was hoping for some good news.


----------



## Jotun (May 2, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You are very, very, _very _poorly read.
> 
> I like Gang but on the scale of protagonists from things he wouldn't get into the top 200.



He's up there for me and that's saying something. I read alot of serious fiction so you rarely get protagonists like him lol


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 2, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> the manga didnt have an ending or finished.   basically it just got interrupted and looks to be the end of it.
> 
> crap.  i was hoping for some good news.



yeah, it sucks that this is one of the best mangas(imo) and it was stopped. 

we will never see the awesome bodies of the girls in it again.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 20, 2014)

i know i am digging up something very old, but i just finished re-reading it again.
any news regarding 2nd part ? or about the author ?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 20, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

